# Superthread for Disneyland Resort Closure and Reopening, 3/14/20 - 7/17/20: Please Post All Relevant Questions and Information Here!



## OneThree

With the Governor’s announcement and the guidelines for gatherings of no more than 250 people, it seems like Disneyland would have to be affected wouldn’t they?


----------



## cm123

It's a recommendation, not an order. 

Not to mention Disneyland doesn't fall under any of the categories listed. 

There are venues within the parks that do, but those can be closed.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Makes sense. Crowds of 250 shouldn't gather together. Crowds of 50,000 - PARTY ON DUDES!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

It can very quickly go from suggested to mandatory. Up here in the Bay Area, it started with city buildings in San Francisco. A few days later, it was mandatory for the entire city, mostly because the Warriors wouldn't follow the suggestion.

Los Angeles is about a week or two behind the Bay Area, so it may be coming.


----------



## nocturnekings

Wondercon just announced postponement of their April 10-12 event at the convention center.


----------



## wowsmom

I just read that Newsom has exempted theme parks, theaters and casinos at this time.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

wowsmom said:


> I just read that Newsom has exempted theme parks, theaters and casinos at this time.


 
And I bet that changes in the next two weeks. NY went from 50% occupancy of Broadway shows max this morning to going completely dark until April 12th as of about 5 mins ago.


----------



## wowsmom

DisneyJamieCA said:


> And I bet that changes in the next two weeks. NY went from 50% occupancy of Broadway shows max this morning to going completely dark until April 12th as of about 5 mins ago.



I won't be surprised if/when it changes but at least for now, I can still pop over if I want to....once this rain stops!


----------



## crystal1313

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/03/...eJuqzRJNRBettpbKL-TdSkDsNquQ0VK4V2nMlaPOF3g2s


----------



## StormyCA

It's open _for now_.   If things keep progressing as they are, that may change.


----------



## superdeluxe

OneThree said:


> With the Governor’s announcement and the guidelines for gatherings of no more than 250 people, it seems like Disneyland would have to be affected wouldn’t they?



Not yet,  I am sure there are a ton of things they would need to mitigate.


----------



## AndrewC

If they get shut down I hope they make use of the time and JUMP on doing as many refurbs or repairs as they can in as many locations as they can.


----------



## VandVsmama

Just read this on the OC Register.
https://www.ocregister.com/2020/03/...virus-guidelines-at-the-moment-governor-says/


----------



## Disney Rose

AndrewC said:


> If they get shut down I hope they make use of the time and JUMP on doing as many refurbs or repairs as they can in as many locations as they can.



That’s a great idea. Do the whole years refurbs all at once, iron out the problems with ROTR. Then when the park reopens it’s all systems go.


----------



## drrew76

Any idea what would happen if you're staying on property and they decided/forced to shut down?

What has happened at WDW in the past with hurricanes?


----------



## tallguy001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238199000651591680


----------



## superdeluxe

Gosh.  What a world.


----------



## roxy72

Wow- just as everyone was suspecting, huh. I wonder how long it will be shut down for- ie. all through April? I imagine our trip from April 27-30 will be cancelled- and the darn Tangled Tea, drat!

I work at UCSB and our Chancellor suddenly hit us with a message this week about moving to online courses. Nobody was prepared. Everything is shifting and spreading so quickly.


----------



## Jen81NYC

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/business/disneyland-coronavirus.html


----------



## Captainkidd76

drrew76 said:


> Any idea what would happen if you're staying on property and they decided/forced to shut down?
> 
> What has happened at WDW in the past with hurricanes?



In 2004, we stayed at All Star Movies. Parks closed for 2 days. Quite frankly, it was a disaster. Food court and store were closed for 1.5 days. We were stuck in our room with no food except for what was left in the vending machines. Since that time, I hear things have improved.


----------



## roxy72




----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

OMG


----------



## DebbieB

drrew76 said:


> Any idea what would happen if you're staying on property and they decided/forced to shut down?
> 
> What has happened at WDW in the past with hurricanes?



Have until Monday.


----------



## China Expat

wow


----------



## DellyHoliday

WOW


----------



## Jaina

I just saw this. I am shocked!


----------



## BGinCali

I actually am stunned


----------



## GeneralTso

It was a matter of time. I fully expected this.
So awful for those with long-planned vacations, but it's safer in the long run. 
Imagine the logistics nightmare for the staff there. Not to mention the short term unemployment claims that are being filed from all over. 

So many people will be negatively impacted financially.  Those Disney workers do not make a lot of money. No hours is going to wipe out those who live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## VandVsmama

Dang.  Closed for 2 weeks.  I guess that answers the question of whether people should go this month.


----------



## lalasmama

I was just kind of "waiting for the other shoe to drop." And there it goes.

Wondering when WDW will follow.


----------



## Epicnemesis

They better do right by annual pass holders as well. Was planning on going on Saturday.


----------



## lcp9

GeneralTso said:


> It was a matter of time. I fully expected this.
> So awful for those with long-planned vacations, but it's safer in the long run.
> Imagine the logistics nightmare for the staff there. Not to mention the short term unemployment claims that are being filed from all over.
> 
> So many people will be negatively impacted financially.  Those Disney workers do not make a lot of money. No hours is going to wipe out those who live paycheck to paycheck.



The release says CMs will continue to be paid.


----------



## jbh275

crazy, right at spring break


----------



## cm123

At least they put their money where their mouth is and are paying employees at least until the end of the month.

We'll see if they continue to do it if they extend the closure into April.


----------



## lcp9

They had to - I mean if nothing else, the optics just would look terrible. We love Disneyland, but there's really no greater Petri dish. And people are coming from absolutely everywhere.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

This is crazy!!


----------



## sherilaine

Well at least this allows people to cancel and plan for another time - the not knowing was the big issue.  Hopefully all of these sacrifices in our daily routines and plans will pay off and we will see a flattening of the curve of spread for this virus and in the end everyone will be better off for having done this.  If things just kept going as usual we could see some pretty dire situations unfolding on this continent.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Just coming here to post this.  We are supposed to go for Easter... will see what happens.

So glad they are paying their employees during this time.


----------



## tsumgirl

I'm so glad to hear Disney will continue to pay CMs during the closure. It sucks big time for those with trips planned, but safety first.


----------



## VandVsmama

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Just coming here to post thing.  We are supposed to go for Easter... will see what happens.



Us, too!


----------



## disnerella

Even though it was only a matter of time, still somewhat shocked.


----------



## 94bruin

Was wondering when this would happen. We are still booked for our spring break/April trip but it's more and more likely that we will cancel. (we have up y a week before to cancel our hotel.)


----------



## Federalist45

GeneralTso said:


> It was a matter of time. I fully expected this.
> So awful for those with long-planned vacations, but it's safer in the long run.
> Imagine the logistics nightmare for the staff there. Not to mention the short term unemployment claims that are being filed from all over.
> 
> So many people will be negatively impacted financially.  Those Disney workers do not make a lot of money. No hours is going to wipe out those who live paycheck to paycheck.


Disney states they will pay the employees during this closure.


----------



## insureman

Just out.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disneyland-close-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## ZCarroll

Epicnemesis said:


> They better do right by annual pass holders as well. Was planning on going on Saturday.



Has anyone seen any info on this?  Will our passes be extended by the length of any closures?  I was actually considering making a spontaneous trip this week fully expecting them to close in a couple weeks. I'm only surprised it happened so suddenly with barely a day's notice!


----------



## midnight star

@socaldisneylover  you called it!


----------



## Trera

insureman said:


> Just out.
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disneyland-close-coronavirus/index.html


Disney world closing will be here before you know it.


----------



## Howry

Was there last week.  Just beat the deadline. WOW!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ZCarroll said:


> Has anyone seen any info on this?  Will our passes be extended by the length of any closures?  I was actually considering making a spontaneous trip this week fully expecting them to close in a couple weeks. I'm only surprised it happened so suddenly with barely a day's notice!


The news of the closure was released just minutes ago. I assume some kind of statement will come regarding APs.


----------



## imjustafatkid

This is dumb. The entire nation is totally overreacting to this.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Howry said:


> Was there last week.  Just beat the deadline. WOW!


Was just there yesterday!


----------



## dtrain

I’m actually surprised they didn’t close through April, it’ll probably get extended.


----------



## SeaDis

"Sorry folks, we're closed for two weeks to clean and repair America's favorite family fun park.  Sor-ry!"

Don't mean to upset anyone.  Humor helps me cope.


----------



## gottalovepluto

imjustafatkid said:


> This is dumb. The entire nation is totally overreacting to this.


It is what it is. Let's not get too side tracked...


----------



## gottalovepluto

I'm SO sorry for those of you losing your March trips. I hope you get chances to try again soon!!


----------



## Vysecity

Glad I got in my Parkeology challenge on Monday! Made one last memory to hold me over


----------



## PixieT78

We were due to go March 15-19 but actually cancelled last night.  I've never felt so validated about a tough decision.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Well, now we know.  DL is closing Mar 14 til the end of the month.


----------



## Grammy4Lizzy

GeneralTso said:


> It was a matter of time. I fully expected this.
> So awful for those with long-planned vacations, but it's safer in the long run.
> Imagine the logistics nightmare for the staff there. Not to mention the short term unemployment claims that are being filed from all over.
> 
> So many people will be negatively impacted financially.  Those Disney workers do not make a lot of money. No hours is going to wipe out those who live paycheck to paycheck.


The message from Disney says they will pay the employees. No unemployment or out of work people.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Wow... I did suspect something like that would happen...

I live in Germany so Italy is pretty close and it is awful there... and it doesn’t look like it won’t be as bad in other countries including the US... if this step will look like an overreaction in a couple of weeks I will be very happy for all of you living in the US! It is certainly better to act sooner than later... I am very glad Disney our public health over money...(and that they continue to pay the CM...)

but wow... I feel sad for all of you who planned vacations for a long time and can’t go now...but vacation can be rescheduled ...


----------



## JohnR5101

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> The news of the closure was released just minutes ago. I assume some kind of statement will come regarding APs.



I read yesterday that they were extending the APs for the overseas parks that were closed. Probably will follow that same logic here.


----------



## Geomom

From what I see online.  Disneyland will be closed from Saturday 3/14 until the end of the month.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

We had to cancel our November 2019 trip due to a work related issue and rescheduled for 4/3. I really hope we don't have to cancel another trip! We just spent almost 4k on AP's.


----------



## HydroGuy

I wanted to find something direct from Disney, and here it is on the Disneyland website:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## Cinderlala

Howry said:


> Was there last week.  Just beat the deadline. WOW!



You're so lucky!  We were three days away from our first visit in almost a decade---I'm so sad it's closing.


----------



## justinliew

PixieT78 said:


> We were due to go March 15-19 but actually cancelled last night.  I've never felt so validated about a tough decision.


I was on the phone to cancel, and when the news broke shortly after that my line got super choppy and when I finally talked to someone I couldn't hear them, so now I'm back trying to get at least on hold, as their lines are overloaded.


----------



## Trera

Disney must think it is pretty bad if they are closing their park during spring break.


----------



## DavidNYC

Anyone who is planning a trip in the next month to Disney World will want to keep following this closely, as if Disneyland is closing, I don’t see Disneyworld being that far behind.  At the very least, a significant risk.

edit - starting Saturday morning - looks like open tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Geomom said:


> From what I see online.  Disneyland will be closed from Saturday 3/14 until the end of the month.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

So it happened quicker than I predicted, but the writing was on the wall that it was going to happen.

ETA: I’m not happy about being right. I wish it didn’t come to this, but it is a necessary measure. Those of us who are already in hot spots have watched how quickly things have shut down over the last few days.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Yep... it’s closed...
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## hulamom

We were supposed to fly out tomorrow, but decided last night to postpone until June.  I guess now all the prep and practicing I was doing for ROTR BGs will have to wait.


----------



## Jake

WDW most likely have to close, along with universal, sea world, ect.  Just not going to look good. And airlines are cutting flights


----------



## zakdavid

I had a trip for the 20th-22nd but better safe than sorry. I think it was a matter of time


----------



## Snow Queen

Booking for the end of March seemed like a great idea back at the end of October...


----------



## bagpiper

This was expected if you have been following the virus since January


----------



## Susie63

A little perspective. We went 3 weeks ago, just as this all started to unfold. I am big on handwashing and sanitizers. I packed bleach wipes and disinfected every thing when we sat down or after rides. I got the flu. No matter how careful I was...it wasn't enough. Sad for those who have to postpone their trips but I think this was a necessary step.


----------



## DavidNYC

With due respect - I think the news of Disneyland closing due to an issue that is just as relevant to DW is appropriate for the DW forum.  If I’m planning a trip to Disney World next week and need to make the decision now as to whether to cancel or not, I would definitely want to know that they closed Disneyland on Saturday.


----------



## Cookiemonster156

I was due to arrive tomorrow for our weekend trip. Im going to cancel our reservations for our Flex Passes in case we get hit with a penalty.

Now for me to call the Residence Inn to try to get a refund on a stay I cant cancel.


----------



## EmJ

Grammy4Lizzy said:


> The message from Disney says they will pay the employees. No unemployment or out of work people.


Except for all the hotel employees along Harbor...

Personally, I’m kind of relieved that this decision was taken out of my hands, as we were due to leave March 30. But I’m sick at the situation the world currently finds itself in.  I also am eating all the crow for thinking this wasn’t that big of a deal


----------



## montreid

Argh - so much for trying to get to Food and Wine next weekend  

For the better probably


----------



## UnderTheRialto

What are the chances they’ll refund my tickets? I would far prefer a refund to keeping them for later.


----------



## mgd

imjustafatkid said:


> This is dumb. The entire nation is totally overreacting to this.


Have you seen what is happening in Italy?
Maybe if you're young you'll do fine, but if your parents and grandparents have more than a 10% chance of dying if they get this, people should be taking it more seriously.   It has already proven to be much more deadly than regular flu or cold, specifically in certain age groups.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

GRRR. We are/were planning to go 4/3-4/9. Fingers crossed it's back open.


----------



## StormyCA

UnderTheRialto said:


> What are the chances they’ll refund my tickets? I would far prefer a refund to keeping them for later.




They're saying they'll 'work with guests'.  I'd say you could probably get a refund, especially if you don't live locally.  Just keep 'pushing it up the line' until you get someone to say 'yes'.


----------



## disneydreamer781

When you hear the NBA and MLB closing up operations and Broadway theaters going dark this is not at all surprising.


----------



## WonkaKid

lalasmama said:


> I was just kind of "waiting for the other shoe to drop." And there it goes.
> 
> Wondering when WDW will follow.


p
Someone I know is down there now and apparently it *is* closed for a few days for disinfection. Wild.


----------



## AuntieMe3

I wish I went yesterday like I planned and really wanted to.


----------



## colormegreen

I’m glad they are going to continue and pay their employees.


----------



## Absinthe

dtrain said:


> I’m actually surprised they didn’t close through April, it’ll probably get extended.



yeah. We are in May. Here’s hoping this gets resolved by then...


----------



## DesertScorpion

We were set for the first week of May. Will be interesting to see how long the closure ends up lasting. I could see it going further into April if one of the reasons is because of the local government ruling for gathering of large crowds.

Even more intriguing will be if they are in fact open in early May how busy it will end up being. Will it be packed with those that are effected now by the closure or will people be driven away for a few months. Interesting times we are in...


----------



## jpessa

Cookiemonster156 said:


> I was due to arrive tomorrow for our weekend trip. Im going to cancel our reservations for our Flex Passes in case we get hit with a penalty.
> 
> Now for me to call the Residence Inn to try to get a refund on a stay I cant cancel.


Exactly. I was driving out tomorrow. Will Disney compensate me for a hotel I can't cancel due to passing the deadline? Nope! I wish they would have given more notice. I'm kinda pissed. I understand why they are doing it, but I am still upset.


----------



## Aurora0427

I knew this was coming, but actually reading it and It being reality is still shocking. I am so grateful I took my girls last week. We had the perfect day. It’s crazy how things can change in just a week. 

I’m so sorry to everyone whose trips are cancelled.


----------



## lalasmama

WonkaKid said:


> p
> Someone I know is down there now and apparently it *is* closed for a few days for disinfection. Wild.


Interesting. I hadn't seen/heard anything about a closure! Must have totally missed it!


----------



## cwis

Sad news. Kudos to Disney for still paying the cast members when the resort is closed. 

I'm glad I've been paying all those overstuff items for all these years so that the people at the heart of DLR will not economically suffer from this crisis.


----------



## TashK

I am sorry about your vacation.
To be fair the Calif Governor only gave notice about gatherings over 250 people yesterday, giving Disney only 8 hours to make arrangements on how they were going to deal with this.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lalasmama said:


> Interesting. I hadn't seen/heard anything about a closure! Must have totally missed it!


WDW is not closed.

CMs have been posting what’s being discussed behind the scenes but nothing has been announced and all WDW parks remain open.

https://www.wesh.com/article/disney...rus-concerns-disney-world-still-open/31450607
ETA: Tweeted our at 5:30p


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238262069675405314


----------



## montreid

Waiting for DVC --- #116 in queue


----------



## Aurora0427

March Madness has been completely cancelled as well, and the NHL has suspended their season.


----------



## mgd

I received emails from some hotel operators, I think hilton, saying how they will allow cancellations even for nonrefundable bookings up until a certain time.  I would reach out to your hotels to see what they are willing to do.  If not today, they might change policies any day to make exceptions if they think goodwill is worth more than the cancellation penalty.


----------



## DisLiss

roxy72 said:


> Wow- just as everyone was suspecting, huh.



I wouldn't say "everyone".    There were a whole lot of people basically calling others crazy for thinking it would ever close.


----------



## LizzyS

Wow.  We were just there a couple of weeks ago and I feel so sorry for those with long-planned trips that will have to cancel.

It's probably for the best, but it's still disappointing for many, I know.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

We have a trip planned for the 20th through 25th. I really hope if they extend the closure they do so with as much notice as possible. This is sad.


----------



## crystal1313

We got a refund and we booked through Hotwire......was not expecting that at all.  So it's worth a call even if your booking says non-refundable.


----------



## StarlitNight05

So glad they are paying their employees, I was very worried about that, especially with the stories we've heard about homeless (or close to homeless) CMs. Feeling bad for all the businesses surrounding DLR that count on tourism. But, safety is important. Hopefully they don't have to extend the closures.


----------



## FoxC63

How many threads do we need on the SAME topic?

Disneyland Closing (3/13)


----------



## Aurora0427

My guess is Legoland and Sea World here in SD will follow suit soon.


----------



## LoriLovesMickey

Anyone affected by closures or lack of employment can file for benefits from the state. 

'California will continue acting swiftly to help workers hurt by COVID-19. Affected workers can visit the Labor & Workforce Development Agency’s website to review what benefits are available to them. For instance,

If you're unable to work because you are caring for an ill or quarantined family member with COVID-19 you may qualify for Paid Family Leave (PFL).
If you’re unable to work due to medical quarantine or illness, you may qualify for Disability Insurance. Those who have lost a job or have had their hours reduced for reasons related to COVID-19 may be able to partially recover their wages by filing an unemployment insurance claim.
If a worker or a family member is sick or for preventative care when civil authorities recommend quarantine, workers may use accrued paid sick leave in accordance with the law.
If workers are unable to do their usual job because they were exposed to and contracted COVID-19 during the regular course of their work, they may be eligible for workers’ compensation benefits. All information and resources can be found at Labor.Ca.Gov/Coronavirus2019'


----------



## Ccll4

Wrong forum section.


----------



## socaldisneylover

midnight star said:


> @socaldisneylover  you called it!


I just saw the ball was rolling down the track, and I knew it wasn't going to be stopped.  Once they started shutting down things left and right, there was no way Disney would be immune for long.  I'm actually kind of surprised they're going to open on Friday.

You're probably not going to like my next prediction.  It would not surprise me if by next week we're all under the same quarantine conditions that they're currently experiencing in Italy.  A complete shutdown of the economy.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Epicnemesis said:


> They better do right by annual pass holders as well. Was planning on going on Saturday.


They are doing right by you.  They are closing the parks.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

socaldisneylover said:


> You're probably not going to like my next prediction.  It would not surprise me if by next week we're all under the same quarantine conditions that they're currently experiencing in Italy.  A complete shutdown of the economy.



I will be surprised if schools in Southern California are still open on Monday. My nonprofit works in the schools and we’ve been holding daily meetings to discuss our COVID-19 response. We are very close to shuttering external operations. We are giving it until Monday to see if the schools make the decision for us. We are currently working on remote work plans for our employees.


----------



## GBRforWDW

socaldisneylover said:


> I just saw the ball was rolling down the track, and I knew it wasn't going to be stopped.  Once they started shutting down things left and right, there was no way Disney would be immune for long.  I'm actually kind of surprised they're going to open on Friday.
> 
> You're probably not going to like my next prediction.  It would not surprise me if by next week we're all under the same quarantine conditions that they're currently experiencing in Italy.  A complete shutdown of the economy.


Don't know if I'd go so far as the entire economy, but I could see all domestic flights shut down soon.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mgd said:


> I received emails from some hotel operators, I think hilton, saying how they will allow cancellations even for nonrefundable bookings up until a certain time.  I would reach out to your hotels to see what they are willing to do.  If not today, they might change policies any day to make exceptions if they think goodwill is worth more than the cancellation penalty.



This! I've gotten emails from Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott, Kimpton all saying they are refunding in full all hotel stays until the end of April. Even ones booked as non-refundable. For those who are worried, it is worth a call to your particular hotel to find out instead of assuming they won't do anything.


----------



## londontime

Super disappointed. We are there 4/11, coming from London for the first time to the original. The likelihood of a - the travel ban not extending and b - The date of closure not extending into early April are pretty slim. We booked with banked points as well, so that's gonna take a bit to unpick, as well as 5k of flights and 3 other hotels. Pretty bummed right now.


----------



## CarnationGardensgal

GeneralTso said:


> It was a matter of time. I fully expected this.
> So awful for those with long-planned vacations, but it's safer in the long run.
> Imagine the logistics nightmare for the staff there. Not to mention the short term unemployment claims that are being filed from all over.
> 
> So many people will be negatively impacted financially.  Those Disney workers do not make a lot of money. No hours is going to wipe out those who live paycheck to paycheck.


 
***The notice said that Disneyland will continue to pay their employees.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

If we manage to shut down for a few weeks and curb the spread, things could be back to normal within a few weeks.  Just trying to keep thinking positive.


----------



## ClapYourHands

DesertScorpion said:


> We were set for the first week of May. Will be interesting to see how long the closure ends up lasting. I could see it going further into April if one of the reasons is because of the local government ruling for gathering of large crowds.
> 
> Even more intriguing will be if they are in fact open in early May how busy it will end up being. Will it be packed with those that are effected now by the closure or will people be driven away for a few months. Interesting times we are in...



We are booked for WDW in May.  Fingers crossed everything is resolved by then.

I was wondering the same thing about crowds, but another thread reassured me and now my guess is that Disney won't be insanely busy.  A lot of the March and April crowds are driven by spring breaks families, the people who won't pull their kids out of school for Disney.  

Not only will schools hopefully be back up and running by May, many districts that shut down for quarantine will probably extend the school year to make up missed days.  Currently my state has several districts that have closed, and the current policy from the department of education is that missed days must be made up the same as for bad weather, power outages, etc.  Distance learning currently does not count towards the mandated 180 days of school.  In other news, my middle schooler came home and said they all had to clean out their lockers today.


----------



## alvernon90

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> If we manage to shut down for a few weeks and curb the spread, things could be back to normal within a few weeks.  Just trying to keep thinking positive.



Unfortunately I think that time has passed.  We needed to act a few weeks ago.  Due to lack of testing the virus is spreading unchecked and it's going to be at least two months before we get over the peak and things start getting better.  The Disney parks in Asia have already been closed for two months with no opening date in sight, and those countries handled the virus much better than the U.S. is handling it.

Whenever DLR reopens, we are going to need it, because the prior weeks and months will have been so sad.  I'm sure there will be lots of trips that had been planned with grandparents who didn't survive the outbreak.  It will be rough.


----------



## Epicnemesis

SgtTibbs said:


> They are doing right by you.  They are closing the parks.


Not sure if this is serious.


----------



## Epicnemesis

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> If we manage to shut down for a few weeks and curb the spread, things could be back to normal within a few weeks.  Just trying to keep thinking positive.


Even if this is a success in the US and all these drastic measures work and there are no cases in the US by end of March, it will still happen again because the world has it. Unless we go full hermit and lock out world travel this is all useless. (Note: not suggesting this)


----------



## Diszona

It is actually closing 3/14 not 3/13.  We are here now and Saturday was supposed to be our last park day, but we decided to stay the last day anyway and do Downtown Disney and the afternoon tea at the hotel. Fortunately we were still able to do pretty much everything this week except Fantasmic, which we have already seen a bunch of times.  We got to ride RotR several times so that seems like a good week to me!


----------



## jpessa

Thanks everyone for the tips on checking with hotels to cancel. Hilton actually has a link that you can cancel online and not wait on the phone. They are refunding even non refundable reservations until the end of April. I'll post back if for whatever reason it didn't work.


----------



## MajorasMask

On hold with WDTC and having issues changing my dates.  The suite is available in July but not at the Disney Visa rate.  I have been on with them for 1 1/2 hours trying to figure out the change.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> If we manage to shut down for a few weeks and curb the spread, things could be back to normal within a few weeks.  Just trying to keep thinking positive.



That is not at all what's going to happen. This has already gotten away from us. They goal now is to flatten the bell curve of cases, to avoid the sharp spike Italy got, in an effort to spread out medical care. Our hospitals can't handle it. Currently, they're predicting that cases will double every 2 days, which in NY is happening. We're just trying to slow it down to a manageable level.


----------



## MajorasMask

The CM stated they haven't been given any direction on how to handle the price increase for the same room type.  I feel bad for them!


----------



## drrew76

We have a reservation at GCH starting this Sunday - I realize things are moving fast, but I'm a little disappointed not to have yet received an email about the closure and next steps.


----------



## CO2CA

Honestly, the entitlement is almost laughable. Disney stipulates in their AP contract that you have no absolute rights to the park. If the park shuts down, they don't have to compensate or reimburse for lost annual pass time. Will they do it? Probably, because they have excellent customer service.  No demands need to be made. 

This isn't even just the comments I've seen on this thread, it's more so the comments on FB posts where people are getting super dramatic and saying "Disney WILL be compensating me for my lost AP time or else!!!" and other comments to that effect. People, it's only a small closure. Were you really going to visit and risk getting sick? 

/end rant


----------



## Cookiemonster156

I successfully got my room cancelled at the Residence Inn with the fees waived. Hopefully by May or late April things start to look good.


----------



## PixieT78

UnderTheRialto said:


> What are the chances they’ll refund my tickets? I would far prefer a refund to keeping them for later.



This is my plan too but I'm not going to bother trying to call today.  Yes I *might* be able to go before they expire at the end of the year but I'm in Canada so it isn't exactly a simple trip.  It already wouldn't be before September.


----------



## Erica Ladd

DesertScorpion said:


> We were set for the first week of May. Will be interesting to see how long the closure ends up lasting. I could see it going further into April if one of the reasons is because of the local government ruling for gathering of large crowds.
> 
> Even more intriguing will be if they are in fact open in early May how busy it will end up being. Will it be packed with those that are effected now by the closure or will people be driven away for a few months. Interesting times we are in...



I was just thinking the same thing!  We go 5/13-16 and now am wondering if the park is open i(WDW) if it will be twice as busy as it would have been. Actually just trying to think about anything other than sad stuff.


----------



## insureman

Ccll4 said:


> Wrong forum section.


Some people don't jump around threads such as myself so I posted it here since it's where I spend 90% of my time on these boards.


----------



## Patient957

insureman said:


> Some people don't jump around threads such as myself so I posted it here since it's where I spend 90% of my time on these boards.



I think it's relevant to talk about here. DL closing could mean WDW and DCL may follow.


----------



## Jerryp49

DisneyJamieCA said:


> This! I've gotten emails from Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott, Kimpton all saying they are refunding in full all hotel stays until the end of April. Even ones booked as non-refundable. For those who are worried, it is worth a call to your particular hotel to find out instead of assuming they won't do anything.



I called the Disney  Convention reservation desk  yesterday around 3pm PDST. well before this news broke...I asked if the No Refund policy for deposits for Dapper Days Resort reservations would change because of the Coronavirus situation and his reply was no, the No refund policy was still in effect.. Quote : Your reservation is for Mid April and this whole Corona thing will be over by then . Unquote...


----------



## fly girl

I am so sorry to all of those who had plans. We have WDW planned for April 8-13, who knows what will happen then ... but I am prepared to have it cancel.

It is a bummer, but I'd rather error on the side of caution. I wish our nation would have done some things sooner than later, but no sense talking about something we cannot change. We are living in the here and now, and my motto for the next month is "Netflix and chill" because that is pretty much what they want us to do.


----------



## PixieT78

Jerryp49 said:


> I called the Disney  Convention reservation desk  yesterday around 3pm PDST. well before this news broke...I asked if the No Refund policy for deposits for Dapper Days Resort reservations would change because of the Coronavirus situation and his reply was no, the No refund policy was still in effect.. Quote : Your reservation is for Mid April and this whole Corona thing will be over by then . Unquote...



To be fair, everyone woke up to a very different day today than it was yesterday.  ETA: in terms of closures and cancellations.  The risk was still there and this stuff still needed to be done yesterday but things moved extremely quickly today.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I wonder if the poster on this forum who said they would only take this seriously once DL or WDW closed will now take this seriously.


----------



## ChrisFL

Epicnemesis said:


> Even if this is a success in the US and all these drastic measures work and there are no cases in the US by end of March, it will still happen again because the world has it. Unless we go full hermit and lock out world travel this is all useless. (Note: not suggesting this)



The point isn't to completely get rid of it, the point is to try to minimize the spread as much as possible, to flatten the curve, and provide more time for hospitals to keep up and more treatments to be found


----------



## azdisneylover

mgd said:


> Have you seen what is happening in Italy?
> Maybe if you're young you'll do fine, but if your parents and grandparents have more than a 10% chance of dying if they get this, people should be taking it more seriously.   It has already proven to be much more deadly than regular flu or cold, specifically in certain age groups.



Head of the CDC says it is 10 times deadlier than the flu.


----------



## MonocularVision

A pretty good explainer on “flattening the curve” for folks.

The goal at this point is to avoid overwhelming the health care system. The seasonal flu is already baked in to our capacity. This disease is not (in addition to all stats pointing to the fact this disease is way more deadly).


----------



## azdisneylover

Aurora0427 said:


> March Madness has been completely cancelled as well, and the NHL has suspended their season.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Spring training now has been cancelled here in AZ. This will impact AZ very hard.


----------



## Jerryp49

PixieT78 said:


> To be fair, everyone woke up to a very different day today than it was yesterday.  ETA: in terms of closures and cancellations.  The risk was still there and this stuff still needed to be done yesterday but things moved extremely quickly today.



You were right.. I just got this email....













Hello stylish one!

Our new Spring designs will debut online soon in our online shop – and they're pretty sweet!






*- Novel Coronavirus concerns:* All our upcoming Disney park outings in California, Florida, and Paris are happening as planned at this time.

Our Spring Expo will only be postponed or cancelled if required by government agencies or the Disneyland Resort, or if logistical obstacles prevent us from mounting the Expo to our standards of quality or safety.

These decisions are not easy to make as we must consider the safety of our team, exhibitors, and guests, as well as the reality that the cancellation of a single Expo season would be financially devastating to our exhibitors, support staff, and challenge our ability to continue as an organization.

We feel it's best to keep the Expo on the calendar for now and make adjustments later if needed, versus cancelling or postponing prematurely only to find the Expo could have happened as planned. Of course, if the Spring Expo is required to be cancelled before opening, all Expo passes would be refunded. Even if that were to happen, we would work to find alternate ways to provide our guests with as much of what the Expo offers as possible.

For info regarding how the Disney Company is responding to the situation at its parks please see the following links for: The Disneyland Resort, Walt Disney World Resort, and Disneyland Paris.




Disney's Coronado Springs® Resort
*- Hotel Reservation changes:* Due to the unique circumstances that may impact travel surrounding this season's events, the Disneyland Resort has lifted the policy of requiring a 1-night, non-refundable deposit on our convention-rate bookings for our Spring events. Now, for room-only reservations, in order to receive a full refund of your deposit, notification of cancellation must be received at least 5 days prior to your arrival date, for both Walt Disney World and the Disneyland Resort convention-rate reservations.

For questions regarding our convention-rate *Disneyland Resort *hotel rooms or park tickets please contact Disneyland Group Reservations at 714-520-5005, M-F 8-5 PST. You can also book or manage your Spring reservation online here.

For questions regarding our convention-rates for rooms and park passes for the *Walt Disney World Resort* please contact WDW Group Reservations 407-939-4686 (M-F 8:30a-6p and Sat-Sun 8:30a-5p EST)  You can also book or manage your Spring WDW reservation online here.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Jerryp49 said:


> I called the Disney  Convention reservation desk  yesterday around 3pm PDST. well before this news broke...I asked if the No Refund policy for deposits for Dapper Days Resort reservations would change because of the Coronavirus situation and his reply was no, the No refund policy was still in effect.. Quote : Your reservation is for Mid April and this whole Corona thing will be over by then . Unquote...


Yes, that was yesterday. When Disneyland was still open. Today is a different day with new news. I would call again.

ETA: You were posting your update at the same time. Glad it worked out!

ETA, again: I guess maybe not worked out? But at least they're in communication.


----------



## Madame

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I wonder if the poster on this forum who said they would only take this seriously once DL or WDW closed will now take this seriously.


Long gone now I predict.....


----------



## mentos

I'm sad, but I was wondering when this would happen. We were there last week, it was moderately crowded (felt like a 5-6/10). To think this is the 5th time in 60+ years underscores how serious this all is...the updates from Italy are dire. COVID-19 is a treatable disease....just not when everyone rushes the healthcare system at the same time.

Hats off to Disney for helping flatten the curve. 

Now that aside, I wonder about the following:
1) Think they'll go full maintenance mode and have some employees in park continue refurb ops (Haunted Mansion)? Might be a good time to start work on Indy.... or is that just bad optics/PR to do that?​2) Wonder what will happen to DVC points for stays at VGC. I hope they make those points bankable to the next use year, because redepositing them into the current year will be mostly useless.​​3) Those poor folks at the hotels and businesses surrounding the park... no conventions, no DL...ouch. Ouch ouch ouch.​


----------



## 1nfrequent

Can't say I'm surprised by this but it's good to see Disney take this issue seriously and look after its cast members during the shut down.  I have a trip planned at the end of April so am monitoring it all closely.  I'll also give kudos to Hilton and IHG who are letting people cancel all bookings even non refundable ones - that is exactly how you win customer loyalty.  Given how it's all going I'm reading through my travel insurance and other cancellation policies so I can plan for the worst and hope for the best.

Sending positive thoughts to those of you in affected areas.  Hope you all manage to miss it.

1F


----------



## Sakura1017

Disneyland probably closed to adhere to the governor's closing of no more than 250 in a crowded area from what our cruise grp was thinking.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Jerryp49 said:


> I called the Disney  Convention reservation desk  yesterday around 3pm PDST. well before this news broke...I asked if the No Refund policy for deposits for Dapper Days Resort reservations would change because of the Coronavirus situation and his reply was no, the No refund policy was still in effect.. Quote : Your reservation is for Mid April and this whole Corona thing will be over by then . Unquote...


Sorry disregard! It was addressed above.


----------



## Evita_W

GeneralTso said:


> It was a matter of time. I fully expected this.
> So awful for those with long-planned vacations, but it's safer in the long run.
> Imagine the logistics nightmare for the staff there. Not to mention the short term unemployment claims that are being filed from all over.
> 
> So many people will be negatively impacted financially.  Those Disney workers do not make a lot of money. No hours is going to wipe out those who live paycheck to paycheck.


Actually, all of the shut downs will put us at far greater risks in the long run, Disney is paying their cast members, so they should be ok; however, many other companies either won't or simply can't do the same. This is going to result in loss of homes, jobs, etc., which will ultimately end in more disease and deaths than if we had simply let this run its course.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

No words......


----------



## StormyCA

Even though we'd heard earlier on the news, there's just something a little heartbreaking about seeing it on Disney's own website.


----------



## Forevermarypoppins

I was optimistic until Monday when things here in the US started spiraling fast.
I now think WDW will also announce soon. 
And no one should hold there breath, thinking in two weeks its all over and "welcome back". I doubt it very much and believe it will be longer. I still have my plans for MAY 2 arrival and pray it's a GO. I am waiting though until the very end of my cancellation window to decide/ or the decision will be made for me anyway.


----------



## WonkaKid

I've tried a few times to get through to AP guest services to ask if AP expiration dates will be extended by the length of the closure. Each time I got a fast busy signal. I suspect their phones have been disabled or something in view of the presumed avalanche of guest questions. Perhaps I'll try again later.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aurora0427 said:


> My guess is Legoland and Sea World here in SD will follow suit soon.


Birch Aquarium just sent out an email announcing their closure as of 5p today. Staff will continue to work.


----------



## midnight star

WonkaKid said:


> I've tried a few times to get through to AP guest services to ask if AP expiration dates will be extended by the length of the closure. Each time I got a fast busy signal. I suspect their phones have been disabled or something in view of the avalanche of presumed guest questions. Perhaps I'll try again later.


I’m sure every phone line is overwhelmed right now. Plus this is spring break. So people are having to cancel trips, figure out AP situations etc


----------



## roctavia

mentos said:


> I'm sad, but I was wondering when this would happen. We were there last week, it was moderately crowded (felt like a 5-6/10). To think this is the 5th time in 60+ years underscores how serious this all is...the updates from Italy are dire. COVID-19 is a treatable disease....just not when everyone rushes the healthcare system at the same time.
> 
> Hats off to Disney for helping flatten the curve.
> 
> Now that aside, I wonder about the following:
> 1) Think they'll go full maintenance mode and have some employees in park continue refurb ops (Haunted Mansion)? Might be a good time to start work on Indy.... or is that just bad optics/PR to do that?​​2) Wonder what will happen to DVC points for stays at VGC. I hope they make those points bankable to the next use year, because redepositing them into the current year will be mostly useless.​​3) Those poor folks at the hotels and businesses surrounding the park... no conventions, no DL...ouch. Ouch ouch ouch.​



It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to keep people working on things like refurbs during this time. California isn't on lockdown, people can still go about their lives just not in big crowds.   So having a handful of workers in the park, spread out working on projects shouldn't be an increased risk and would mean disney isn't losing money on every single worker they employ...


----------



## kristensideaoffun

There are some extreme and perhaps even uninformed comments being made on this post, so I am going to leave what @theluckyrabbit said in another related thread right here: 

“This is understandably a sensitive and stressful topic for many people, so let's all try to keep our posts calm and level headed. None of us like uncertainty, and we all want more information. But this isn't a great place to vent or to go to extremes. Some people need very little to start to panic, and we really don't want to start that.
For those of you who are trying hard to post with common sense and clear heads, trying to stay positive while being realistic, thank you.”


----------



## WonkaKid

midnight star said:


> I’m sure every phone line is overwhelmed right now. Plus this is spring break. So people are having to cancel trips, figure out AP situations etc


I’m sure. My question isn’t timely or pressing so it can wait. But I am curious.


----------



## asharerin

Evita_W said:


> Actually, all of the shut downs will put us at far greater risks in the long run, Disney is paying their cast members, so they should be ok; however, many other companies either won't or simply can't do the same. This is going to result in loss of homes, jobs, etc., which will ultimately end in more disease and deaths than if we had simply let this run its course.



Fed govt is going to pay for 2-3 weeks sick leave. In addition they may follow Italy and not require mortgage/rent payments for a period of time. They also have the option of following Hong Kong and writing everybody a check for $1200 US dollars. Things are going to change by the hour and the Fed govt and reserve will do everything they can to stave off a depression. They have lots of options. No the economy will never be the same again but that is to be expected after a once in a lifetime event (just ask anyone who grew up in the 30's).


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sakura1017 said:


> Disneyland probably closed to adhere to the governor's closing of no more than 250 in a crowded area from what our cruise grp was thinking.


They didn’t have to, but yes, I’m sure that had a lot to do with it.


----------



## By-Tor and Snow Pup

If not I think that it is not right. Full rate paying tourists pay out the nose to go to Disneyland. Most of them just can't go another time. Work has to be taken off, you have to have someone watch your house, there are school schedules and other schedules in life. If you live in Seattle or Boise or Portland or wherever it takes a lot of sacrifice to do a Disney trip. It is a BIG deal to go. It is very reasonable for a tourist to buy their park tickets ahead of time; there are reasons to do so. 

 Not to mention that many airfares aren't refundable. It looks like travel insurance isn't covering this Coronavirius thing. 

I hope Disney does what is right for their full rate paying customers.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

The official statement only mentions hotels, so it would be best to call Disneyland to get a proper answer. And anticipate a long wait time!


----------



## disneycat321

I know this is the Disneyland forum, but since it's been mentioned here, Disney World and Disney Cruise Line are also suspending operations: 
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200313-n7ocyer7bbc4zi725gfhfor2oa-story.html


----------



## gottalovepluto

kristensideaoffun said:


> There are some extreme and perhaps even uninformed comments being made on this post, so I am going to leave what @theluckyrabbit said in another related thread right here:
> 
> “This is understandably a sensitive and stressful topic for many people, so let's all try to keep our posts calm and level headed. None of us like uncertainty, and we all want more information. But this isn't a great place to vent or to go to extremes. Some people need very little to start to panic, and we really don't want to start that.
> For those of you who are trying hard to post with common sense and clear heads, trying to stay positive while being realistic, thank you.”



It's also a nice time to remind folks the DIS has an ignore feature *LOL I just realized this might look like I'm shading you @kristensideaoffun  I swear I'm not! I literally just remembered this* so if you see a user saying something that you just want to slam like it's Facebook around here consider clicking on their name and hitting "ignore". They won't know you did that and you will won't be tempted to respond.

It's certainly helped me hold my tongue!


----------



## gelatoni fan

So far, Disneyland only mentions refunds for people who have booked a hotel but Shanghai, Tokyo and Hong Kong all have refunds and options to change/extend the expiration date on tickets so I expect Disneyland to do the same.


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> It's also a nice time to remind folks the DIS has an ignore feature *LOL I just realized this might look like I'm shading you @kristensideaoffun  I swear I'm not! I literally just remembered this* so if you see a user saying something that you just want to slam like it's Facebook around here consider clicking on their name and hitting "ignore". They won't know you did that and you will won't be tempted to respond.
> 
> It's certainly helped me hold my tongue!



I have definitely used this function today! Thanks for the friendly reminder!!!!!!


----------



## Trera

Disney world and DCL following suit with closures now


----------



## midnight star

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disney-world-close-coronavirus/index.html
So by the weekend, all disney parks across the world will be closed.


----------



## twodogs

I cancelled our DLR trip yesterday that we were to leave for on Tuesday. I feel actually a little better about it because we could not have gone now either way.  We have another trip booked for Easter, so I will pray that this improves and we can all go and enjoy our park again soon.  Stay safe out there!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

gottalovepluto said:


> It's also a nice time to remind folks the DIS has an ignore feature *LOL I just realized this might look like I'm shading you @kristensideaoffun  I swear I'm not! I literally just remembered this* so if you see a user saying something that you just want to slam like it's Facebook around here consider clicking on their name and hitting "ignore". They won't know you did that and you will won't be tempted to respond.
> 
> It's certainly helped me hold my tongue!



Haha I didn’t feel the shade. I already hit the ignore button before I posted my earlier comment. I think this is a great thread for people commiserate about their trip cancellations, I’d hate to see it spiral into message after message of panic and/or misinformation.


----------



## MonocularVision

gottalovepluto said:


> It's also a nice time to remind folks the DIS has an ignore feature *LOL I just realized this might look like I'm shading you @kristensideaoffun  I swear I'm not! I literally just remembered this* so if you see a user saying something that you just want to slam like it's Facebook around here consider clicking on their name and hitting "ignore". They won't know you did that and you will won't be tempted to respond.
> 
> It's certainly helped me hold my tongue!



I had no idea this existed. Thank you! Already made solid use of it.


----------



## Lkem

I'm hoping they extend the expiration date on our tickets!  We were going to go in two weeks...and it'd be nice to be able to use my tickets next spring break instead..but currently they say they expire January 2021.


----------



## DisLiss

Aurora0427 said:


> I have definitely used this function today! Thanks for the friendly reminder!!!!!!





MonocularVision said:


> I had no idea this existed. Thank you! Already made solid use of it.



I had no idea we had that here, either.  In fact just yesterday I was wondering about it, but then forgot and never looked into it.  So thank you!!


----------



## sweethannah

By-Tor and Snow Pup said:


> If not I think that it is not right. Full rate paying tourists pay out the nose to go to Disneyland. Most of them just can't go another time. Work has to be taken off, you have to have someone watch your house, there are school schedules and other schedules in life. If you live in Seattle or Boise or Portland or wherever it takes a lot of sacrifice to do a Disney trip. It is a BIG deal to go. It is very reasonable for a tourist to buy their park tickets ahead of time; there are reasons to do so.
> 
> Not to mention that many airfares aren't refundable. It looks like travel insurance isn't covering this Coronavirius thing.
> 
> I hope Disney does what is right for their full rate paying customers.



If cancellation insurance was purchased prior to today I'm thinking it would be a covered issue. Now though probably not. 

As for the rest of it... I'm not sure. I think they might extend the validity of the tickets/passes and there is always 'use for future credit'.


----------



## sweethannah

Evita_W said:


> Actually, all of the shut downs will put us at far greater risks in the long run, Disney is paying their cast members, so they should be ok; however, many other companies either won't or simply can't do the same. This is going to result in loss of homes, jobs, etc., which will ultimately end in more disease and deaths than if we had simply let this run its course.




That is a big stretch. Huge. What is more likely to cause disease and death is the system being flooded with sick people all at once.


----------



## twodogs

Most travel insurance does not cover “epidemics”, whatever that means in their definition.


----------



## midnight star

With this closure.. I wonder how this is going to work for people who are currently there and were set to stay through the weekend. Is there going to be a mass exodus of people? Do people at the onsite hotels have to leave?


----------



## Kender

I'm trying so hard not to cry. I know it's for the best, but I have been so looking forward to this after so much bad news in my personal and professional life. I emotionally needed this trip more than I can possibly express in words.

Looking like my mom's district MAYBE closing as of Monday (a week before scheduled spring break). All of SF is basically shut down at this point. We did all our interviews via Skype for work and one person works at one of the theatres in the city. A show that was supposed to run through April was officially shut down last night.



WonkaKid said:


> I've tried a few times to get through to AP guest services to ask if AP expiration dates will be extended by the length of the closure. Each time I got a fast busy signal. I suspect their phones have been disabled or something in view of the presumed avalanche of guest questions. Perhaps I'll try again later.



Thank you for trying. It's something I'm interested in as well.

I get it's for safety. I understand. But I can't just move this trip. It takes planning and taking time off. I'm trying to set myself up to be disappointed for Easter too. It's not like this is a day or two closure. This is an extended period of time that is cancelling entire trips for non locals that can't be rescheduled as soon as the parks reopen. I'd be even more upset if I was closer to my expiration on my AP.

I am so hoping for a courtesy extension. Won't actually do me much good considering my mom's schedule around the time our passes expire, but it would be a very nice and customer friendly gesture to those who are not locals and did have to cancel.

I'm not bothering phone lines for now since I know they're being slammed. Just hoping if someone gets an answer to this they post it here.



gottalovepluto said:


> It's also a nice time to remind folks the DIS has an ignore feature *LOL I just realized this might look like I'm shading you kristensideaoffun I swear I'm not! I literally just remembered this* so if you see a user saying something that you just want to slam like it's Facebook around here consider clicking on their name and hitting "ignore". They won't know you did that and you will won't be tempted to respond.
> 
> It's certainly helped me hold my tongue!



I have used ignore only twice since joining DIS. I used it for the second time ever last night on someone who I've never seen anything but unhelpful, combative posts from. It really does help not seeing them to remove temptation! Because I am tempted. Only thing I wish is it didn't show that anything is even ignored. I just want full block out. I am grateful for the feature, though, because frankly I don't have that much self control when someone is being awful.


----------



## Captainkidd76

For the people that are booked through until the resort reopens, how will rebookings be handled? If you had a discounted room, will you get the same rate if you go later? We had a special rate for Dapper Days next month. If the resort is still closed, will they honor the rate we originally had?


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

midnight star said:


> With this closure.. I wonder how this is going to work for people who are currently there and were set to stay through the weekend. Is there going to be a mass exodus of people? Do people at the onsite hotels have to leave?



As far as I have read people have until Monday to leave the Disneyland Hotels, I imagine it's going to be really stressful for everyone.


----------



## midnight star

Ughhhh Just makes me sad all over again


----------



## pokee99

PixieT78 said:


> We were due to go March 15-19 but actually cancelled last night.  I've never felt so validated about a tough decision.



Same visit dates as us (although leaving on the 14th), and we decided to cancel last night, anticipating this.  Glad we got this news sooner than later, because it made us feel better that we made the right choice.


----------



## roctavia

Kender said:


> I'm trying so hard not to cry. I know it's for the best, but I have been so looking forward to this after so much bad news in my personal and professional life. I emotionally needed this trip more than I can possibly express in words.
> 
> Looking like my mom's district MAYBE closing as of Monday (a week before scheduled spring break). All of SF is basically shut down at this point. We did all our interviews via Skype for work and one person works at one of the theatres in the city. A show that was supposed to run through April was officially shut down last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for trying. It's something I'm interested in as well.
> 
> I get it's for safety. I understand. But I can't just move this trip. It takes planning and taking time off. I'm trying to set myself up to be disappointed for Easter too. It's not like this is a day or two closure. This is an extended period of time that is cancelling entire trips for non locals that can't be rescheduled as soon as the parks reopen. I'd be even more upset if I was closer to my expiration on my AP.
> 
> I am so hoping for a courtesy extension. Won't actually do me much good considering my mom's schedule around the time our passes expire, but it would be a very nice and customer friendly gesture to those who are not locals and did have to cancel.
> 
> I'm not bothering phone lines for now since I know they're being slammed. Just hoping if someone gets an answer to this they post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used ignore only twice since joining DIS. I used it for the second time ever last night on someone who I've never seen anything but unhelpful, combative posts from. It really does help not seeing them to remove temptation! Because I am tempted. Only thing I wish is it didn't show that anything is even ignored. I just want full block out. I am grateful for the feature, though, because frankly I don't have that much self control when someone is being awful.


Once things calm down and you can get a person on the phone who is not completely frazzled, they may be able to still work with you even if you can't go back in just a few months. I'd think if you have proof of a canceled trip, and then expired APs before you could make it back, they may be willing to give you new tickets for that trip, even if it's not APs.


----------



## pokee99

midnight star said:


> With this closure.. I wonder how this is going to work for people who are currently there and were set to stay through the weekend. Is there going to be a mass exodus of people? Do people at the onsite hotels have to leave?



I wonder if tomorrow,  Friday March 13th, will have a the biggest attendance in history, as people try to cram in that last day before the park closes?!


----------



## midnight star

pokee99 said:


> I wonder if tomorrow,  Friday March 13th, will have a the biggest attendance in history, as people try to cram in that last day before the park closes?!


Wouldn't be shocked. My old coworker has the flex and when she heard the news she immediately booked that day, and now it's full.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

pokee99 said:


> I wonder if tomorrow,  Friday March 13th, will have a the biggest attendance in history, as people try to cram in that last day before the park closes?!



I'm thinking of going tomorrow but I don't know if I want to be around a huge amount of people, also it's supposed to be really rainy tomorrow as well.


----------



## starry_solo

I thought I also read they were closing down the hotels too?


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

pokee99 said:


> I wonder if tomorrow,  Friday March 13th, will have a the biggest attendance in history, as people try to cram in that last day before the park closes?!



I’m gonna go tomorrow night. I don’t care how crowded it is. Who knows how long Disneyland will be closed for. It could end up being a couple months. I know I’m spoiled when an illness like this is turning the world upside down but it’s gonna be rough potentially going months without Disneyland.


----------



## Snow Queen

Spoiler: just for size











If one good thing can come out of this... please let this be the end of Captain Kidd's.


----------



## midnight star

Hopefully by next week, when everything is closed, Disney will have more answers. This is sudden and shocking news. I'm sure they probably don't even have all the answers yet.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> I'm thinking of going tomorrow but I don't know if I want to be around a huge amount of people, also it's supposed to be really rainy tomorrow as well.


I trust that there's a reason they're closing.  I'm really surprised they're not doing it immediately, but I'm almost certain it has to do with those staying at their hotels right now.  And the fact Disney World is waiting until Sunday to close is for the same reason, an extra day because they have a much higher lodging capacity to deal with.


----------



## midnight star

socaldisneylover said:


> I trust that there's a reason they're closing.  I'm really surprised they're not doing it immediately, but I'm almost certain it has to do with those staying at their hotels right now.  And the fact Disney World is waiting until Sunday to close is for the same reason, an extra day because they have a much higher lodging capacity to deal with.


Yikes! I would not want to be at WDW right now.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

The ships will be out of service until the end of March but willl that be enough? They really need to go two years out at this point for those looking to re-book.


----------



## bettymae1121

I'll be honest, I'm worried about our early June trip to DLR at this point. We haven't booked flights yet and the hotel is easily canceled, but my job is now insane due to the virus and I have no idea when I can schedule vacation for. 

Worst case I guess we try to go at Christmas.

If the virus doesn't come back next winter and shut it all down again.

Ugh.


----------



## StormyCA

starry_solo said:


> I thought I also read they were closing down the hotels too?




Yes, the onsite hotels are closing on Monday, March 16th.

As of right now the hotels at WDW are still open, but I wouldn't be holding my breath.


----------



## MillauFr

Snow Queen said:


> Spoiler: just for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one good thing can come out of this... please let this be the end of Captain Kidd's.



Exactly.  McDonald's is fine dining compared to Captain Kidds.


----------



## WonkaKid

P.S. I just emailed Guest Services and asked about possible AP extensions.


----------



## Chenalex

WonkaKid said:


> P.S. I just emailed Guest Services and asked about possible AP extensions.



Let us know what you hear back!


----------



## mncherokee

Anyone actually make it through on the cancellation line...I’m currently on hold and wondering what the wait time is


----------



## sweethannah

I was reading through a cancellation insurance policy offered by RBC Insurance. Part 13 reads as follows:
13 The Government of Canada issues an “Avoid Non – Essential Travel” or an “Avoid All Travel” travel advisory after you purchase your insurance advising or recommending that Canadian residents should not visit a destination included in your trip 

and this one:https://www.travelinsurance.com/what-is-generally-covered/ 
Most trip insurance providers cover cancellations for a variety of reasons, including sickness, either yours or someone’s for whom you must care, a death in the family, natural disasters or epidemics at your destination or even terrorist activity, in your destination area. Many plans also provide coverage if you are called for jury duty. Any decent trip insurance plan will also have a clause for when your travel provider goes bankrupt and leaves you stranded. 

In this case of the OP it would be worth checking with their insurance company.


----------



## pepperandchips

Kender said:


> I'm trying so hard not to cry. I know it's for the best, but I have been so looking forward to this after so much bad news in my personal and professional life. I emotionally needed this trip more than I can possibly express in words




This is exactly how I feel as well. To add insult to injury, we also have a 3 night DCL cruise booked in May (our first cruise with Disney ever) and had been planning this Disneyland trip for more than 9 months (we’re from the southeast so it’s been a major excitement for us to return to Disneyland). This hurts. The fear and panic is almost palpable here and it really stinks to not have that vacation to look forward to. I’m sure we’ll reschedule - but like you, not sure when will work out for that. Sending you light!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

gottalovepluto said:


> It's also a nice time to remind folks the DIS has an ignore feature *LOL I just realized this might look like I'm shading you @kristensideaoffun  I swear I'm not! I literally just remembered this* so if you see a user saying something that you just want to slam like it's Facebook around here consider clicking on their name and hitting "ignore". They won't know you did that and you will won't be tempted to respond.
> 
> It's certainly helped me hold my tongue!


   The second best feature available is to hide ALL signatures. I HIGHLY recommend it.  

  Seriously, so much less scrolling, you will save a lot of time.  And.. please don’t take this as offense to YOUR signature.  Hahaha I can’t even see it!


----------



## Motterman

We flew in from Orlando on Wednesday morning and are/were due to check in to the DLH tomorrow early in the morning and then go straight to the park. We are now wondering what to do... should we check in and then talk to Disney at the hotel about options? We are already here in Anaheim so we can’t cancel flights... Thinking about coming back in end of July if Disney will work with us but have no idea how we’re going to pay for another 4 round trip tickets this summer.
We are WDW AP holders but this is our kids first trip to Disneyland . I am sure they will announce the AP impact soon, so maybe some of you should not be clogging phone lines and email boxes at the moment.


----------



## mentos

Re: travel insurance, most insurance purchased after January 21st (first reported covid-9 case in the US) won’t cover pre-departure covid-related cancellations.

You could argue this is a post-departure event, therefore covered.

but literally every travel insurance contract is different, so YMMV.


----------



## mncherokee

I finally got through to reservations.  They are refunding everything to me except my travel insurance.  My trip was March 27-April 1


----------



## GeneralTso

It is just really bad timing for anyone with any Disney trips planned right now. Awful situation.


----------



## jcatron243

FYI JetBlue and Southwest are offering refunds/credits even for non refundable tickets.


----------



## Malcon10t

Call Disney as they are usually very good with customer service.


----------



## karrit2000

I'm here now at the Grand Californian Villas and other than the notice on the website and the pop-up on the app they have not notified me as a guest that I have to be out of here by Monday.  I didn't know anything about the closure until my mother called me.  I've already booked a flight home on Saturday hoping they don't shut down the airports before then.  Now I need to find out what they will do about my unused ticket days & my DVC Points.


----------



## gerilyne

We are here now and due to check out on Saturday. I tried to get a flight home tomorrow instead but no such luck. I am not sure what we are going to do tomorrow. I am not sure I want to deal with the crowds if they are going to be bad. We had a good few days but now, I just want to go home. I'm nervous that air travel will be grounded before we can leave Saturday.


----------



## DellyHoliday

gerilyne said:


> We are here now and due to check out on Saturday. I tried to get a flight home tomorrow instead but no such luck. I am not sure what we are going to do tomorrow. I am not sure I want to deal with the crowds if they are going to be bad. We had a good few days but now, I just want to go home. I'm nervous that air travel will be grounded before we can leave Saturday.


I’m so sorry about what you’re going through . There’s a massive amount of flight cancellation going on right now so I hope you guys find a flight back home


----------



## Winnowill

I wonder what they're going to do about people with multi-day tickets whose first day in the parks was yesterday or today and who won't get the full use of them before they expire? Give them new tickets for the unused days? That would take a LOT of logistical work.

I JUST (yesterday) took advantage of the SWA fare sale to book our flights for Memorial Day weekend. They are no-charge cancellations, but there's no way I'll get tickets that cheap if I reschedule. Plus, the whole reason we're going then is because our timeshare points expire June 1 and we have to use them by then. Now, I can probably get the timeshare company to extend the expiration if I had to. But I really just want to go in May.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Winnowill said:


> Give them new tickets for the unused days? That would take a LOT of logistical work.


Yes; Disney will give comps for the total of the unused days. Front desk / GR CMs were able to add comps to accounts when WDW closed for hurricanes.


----------



## Geemo

gerilyne said:


> We are here now and due to check out on Saturday. I tried to get a flight home tomorrow instead but no such luck. I am not sure what we are going to do tomorrow. I am not sure I want to deal with the crowds if they are going to be bad. We had a good few days but now, I just want to go home. I'm nervous that air travel will be grounded before we can leave Saturday.


We arrived last Saturday, 3-7 and were scheduled on the last flight out of SNA tonight 3-12.
I called Alaska last night and sat on hold for over two hours, wanted to ask about changing our tickets.  
Never got through to a person....

With the weather today we decided to BAG IT at 1:30pm and try to get on an earlier flight today.
While we were waiting for a taxi, a lady came into the lobby and asked if they could get a refund on their hotel now that Disney was closing due to the virus.

When we got to SNA we went straight to the Alaska counter.  Alaska's front desk person was a little resistant to allow us to change to the 3:55pm flight.  They wanted us to pay the change fees.  After a little conversation with them they went and asked a supervisor.   The supervisor approved our request.  We're home now and happy to be relaxing in our own space.

I wish everyone well in their travels returning home.
I feel bad for those having their plans interrupted. 

Good luck everyone

Geemo


----------



## Peachy0118

We are going to be cancelling our Easter trip with this news.

Really hoping for a summer trip but the health care system and everything has a long way to recover by then. First trip in 12 years. Sigh. 

Probably a dumb question but do I have to go in and cancel our reservations (Oga's, BB, etc) too or when we cancel our tickets will it all get done simultaneously? We're waiting a couple days so people immediately affected can have priority since we have time.


----------



## LAS2AMS

Snow Queen said:


> If one good thing can come out of this... please let this be the end of Captain Kidd's.



While it's not a place I like to eat at, the restaurant is a Godsend for many parents, providing a filling meal at the price of a corndog at Disneyland.  Captain Kidd's has a couple dozen employees, many of which have been with the company for a long time (it's been there for 26 years) and would struggle to transition to a new employer (lower wages, etc.)  While I realize you're trying to be funny, please think of these people.  I have a client (not Kidd's) that owns a popular restaurant within walking distance of Disneyland, and DL's closure is going to effect him and his family profoundly.  It really isn't something to joke about.


----------



## EmJ

Kender said:


> I'm trying so hard not to cry. I know it's for the best, but I have been so looking forward to this after so much bad news in my personal and professional life. I emotionally needed this trip more than I can possibly express in words.



So many hugs. I FEEL this so hard. It has been an extraordinarily difficult fall and spring for my family. There have been multiple nights I've gone to sleep telling myself to just "focus on Disney" as our "prize" for surviving it and to give me light at the end of the tunnel. Today I had to tell my so-excited 5-year-old it's not happening.

Of course a trip to Disneyland isn't the end of the world, but it's just really bad news on top of 6 months of bad news. Meanwhile, four school districts near me closed today, it looks like my office may shutter, and I've been told to prepare for my son's daycare to close next week or the week after. I am legitimately terrified of the both macro- and micro-economic impact of all this.


----------



## midnight star

Geemo said:


> We arrived last Saturday, 3-7 and were scheduled on the last flight out of SNA tonight 3-12.
> I called Alaska last night and sat on hold for over two hours, wanted to ask about changing our tickets.
> Never got through to a person....
> 
> With the weather today we decided to BAG IT at 1:30pm and try to get on an earlier flight today.
> While we were waiting for a taxi, a lady came into the lobby and asked if they could get a refund on their hotel now that Disney was closing due to the virus.
> 
> When we got to SNA we went straight to the Alaska counter.  Alaska's front desk person was a little resistant to allow us to change to the 3:55pm flight.  They wanted us to pay the change fees.  After a little conversation with them they went and asked a supervisor.   The supervisor approved our request.  We're home now and happy to be relaxing in our own space.
> 
> I wish everyone well in their travels returning home.
> I feel bad for those having their plans interrupted.
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Geemo


Glad you are home. Even though it ended a little crazy, I hope your trip was fun.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m feeling for you all so much. Sending hugs to those who had trips planned!

I’ve been down all day. I teach at a college and our classes just moved online and now my sons school is expected to close. Its all feeling surreal.

Seeing Disney close invokes such a sadness to me even if we don’t have plans to go until July.. it’s like a bright star in the dark going out. Or something. I’m sure you get what I mean. Makes you realize how real this all is and how much it can impact. Glad Disney is playing it safe and supporting their employees though. But man, I’m bummed out to see it happen.


----------



## WonkaKid

Chenalex said:


> Let us know what you hear back!


Will do!


----------



## Aurora0427

I think Disney closing is so profound, because it’s just always there. No matter what’s going on in our lives, the magic that Walt built is always open.... and now it’s not, and it’s sad and scary. This has only happened three other times since JFK was assassinated... it’s just a lot given all of the uncertainty out there right now.


----------



## Kender

EmJ said:


> So many hugs. I FEEL this so hard. It has been an extraordinarily difficult fall and spring for my family. There have been multiple nights I've gone to sleep telling myself to just "focus on Disney" as our "prize" for surviving it and to give me light at the end of the tunnel. Today I had to tell my so-excited 5-year-old it's not happening.
> 
> Of course a trip to Disneyland isn't the end of the world, but it's just really bad news on top of 6 months of bad news. Meanwhile, four school districts near me closed today, it looks like my office may shutter, and I've been told to prepare for my son's daycare to close next week or the week after. I am legitimately terrified of the both macro- and micro-economic impact of all this.



I'm so so sorry. I can't even imagine having to have had to break the news to a child. That's just an additional heartbreak for you having to break a child's heart. Hugs right back to you.

My mom's district may close Monday. We find out tomorrow. And same. It's the issue as a whole and its impact I worry about. I'm trying to find out if a couple of my side gigs are even happening since it feels like everything in the Bay is closing down for at least the next couple weeks. I have so many friends out of work because of theatres closing in the city.


----------



## karrit2000

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; Disney will give comps for the total of the unused days. Front desk / GR CMs were able to add comps to accounts when WDW closed for hurricanes.


I just talked to the front desk a while ago and was told that as of now they will refund unused tickets but if a ticket has been used already for one or more days there will be no refunds.  I can understand the no refund but at this point I'm hoping that they will at least waive the expiration &/or allow a credit toward future admissions.  I have a future booking for late August that I wasn't really planning on keeping but if they will credit me the 3 days of admission I may reconsider.  I just used my first day of a 5 day hopper today and will probably use the second day tomorrow since I have nowhere to go for now.  Hoping they will credit me somehow someway for the final 3 days.  Still have to deal with DVC to try to get back points for the days I won't be here since I have to leave before I was scheduled to. Glad I rebooked my flight earlier today since the rates have increased a bit since I booked earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Kender

Someone just shared this screenshot on the AP Facebook page. It's for WDW, but I will be shocked if it's not done for Disneyland. WDW is extending AP expirations. Going to keep an eye on DLR's fine print to see if it updates.

Also looks like WDW is going to extend expiration on partially used multi day tickets. So hopefully DLR will too.


----------



## midnight star

Kender said:


> Someone just shared this screenshot on the AP Facebook page. It's for WDW, but I will be shocked if it's not done for Disneyland. WDW is extending AP expirations. Going to keep an eye on DLR's fine print to see if it updates.
> 
> Also looks like WDW is going to extend expiration on partially used multi day tickets. So hopefully DLR will too.
> 
> View attachment 480597


I heard this on the Facebook group I'm on earlier today. I just didn't want to say anything since emotions were so high earlier with the news. But someone I guess called the AP line for DL and they said they would extend passes the number of days the park is closed. So let's hope that is accurate info. DL CM's do sometimes have a track records of giving misinformation. 

I'm also going to be looking out for any official updates from DL.


----------



## mentos

karrit2000 said:


> Still have to deal with DVC to try to get back points for the days I won't be here since I have to leave before I was scheduled to. Glad I rebooked my flight earlier today since the rates have increased a bit since I booked earlier this afternoon.



Do post back here when you hear about DVC. How and when those points get deposited makes all the difference between useful and useless points, unfortunately.

hopefully they’ll let you rebank to next UY even if they were borrowed/banked already


----------



## Kender

midnight star said:


> I heard this on the Facebook group I'm on earlier today. I just didn't want to say anything since emotions were so high earlier with the news. But someone I guess called the AP line for DL and they said they would extend passes the number of days the park is closed. So let's hope that is accurate info. DL CM's do sometimes have a track records of giving misinformation.
> 
> I'm also going to be looking out for any official updates from DL.



If it had come down to "pay the CMs for the forced closure" or "extend the APs", I am happier they chose the CMs (still so thrilled they're doing the former). But if both could happen, that would be the amazing.

Here's hoping 

There's definitely a ton of people asking on the official page. Lot of negativity going on too as people argue back and forth about it.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Kender said:


> If it had come down to "pay the CMs for the forced closure" or "extend the APs", I am happier they chose the CMs (still so thrilled they're doing the former). But if both could happen, that would be the amazing



I’m not sure how the two are connected? It doesn’t cost Disney any money to extend APs by a few weeks. If anything it would bring in more money when those people visit and spend money. I do think it’s wonderful that the CMs are being paid while the parks are closed. That is a financial hit for sure but they are doing it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This Superthread has been created to be the place to post all our questions and any answers/articles/information/updates on the current DLR closure. This will make it easier for everyone to search for information in one place, instead of having to comb through pages of this board.  Please remember that this is a sensitive and stressful topic for many people, so let's keep our posts respectful and calm. Thank you!


----------



## Kender

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I’m not sure how the two are connected? It doesn’t cost Disney any money to extend APs by a few weeks. If anything it would bring in more money when those people visit and spend money. I do think it’s wonderful that the CMs are being paid while the parks are closed. That is a financial hit for sure but they are doing it.



Extending APs would be a financial hit too just not as obvious a one. Paying CMs is an up front, out of pocket cost. Extending APs (and extending expiration on partially used multi day tickets) is a potential loss of additional income in the future in the form of AP renewals and ticket purchases to cover the lost time. Not everyone would, but it's still a possible number Disney had to crunch.

Does that make what I was saying more understandable?


----------



## mentos

It would have been very, very strange to continue paying professional staff that work for parks (ie accountants, etc...), as well as studio division employees, and/or letting them work from home while NOT paying front line CMs.

it would have just laid bare the economic differences between both classes of employees. They almost had to pay them, even with relatively robust Calif. unemployment insurance in place.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Aurora0427 said:


> I think Disney closing is so profound, because it’s just always there. No matter what’s going on in our lives, the magic that Walt built is always open.... and now it’s not, and it’s sad and scary. This has only happened three other times since JFK was assassinated... it’s just a lot given all of the uncertainty out there right now.


I have been wondering about that... when and why did Disneyland close in the past... does anyone know?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Susie63 said:


> A little perspective. We went 3 weeks ago, just as this all started to unfold. I am big on handwashing and sanitizers. I packed bleach wipes and disinfected every thing when we sat down or after rides. I got the flu. No matter how careful I was...it wasn't enough. Sad for those who have to postpone their trips but I think this was a necessary step.


Sorry to hear that you got sick on your trip. How are you doing now?



UnderTheRialto said:


> What are the chances they’ll refund my tickets? I would far prefer a refund to keeping them for later.


Definitely call Guest Services to ask! But don't forget that your unused tickets will still keep their value even after they expire. So if you were to visit next year, for example, your could apply the value of your expired tickets toward the purchase of new tickets at the ticket booths.



Lkem said:


> I'm hoping they extend the expiration date on our tickets!  We were going to go in two weeks...and it'd be nice to be able to use my tickets next spring break instead..but currently they say they expire January 2021.


See above about expired, unused tickets not losing their monetary value.



Kender said:


> ... I'm not bothering phone lines for now since I know they're being slammed. Just hoping if someone gets an answer to this they post it here...


I'm so sorry for all the upset you're going through right now. Have you tried asking your questions on the AP twitter and FB pages? Sometimes the social media outlets work much faster than the DLR phone lines.



Snow Queen said:


> Spoiler: just for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one good thing can come out of this... please let this be the end of Captain Kidd's.


Well, this is a good reminder for all the nearby locals to remember to stop by your favorite businesses around DLR during this park closure. Stop by Pizza Press, Jim Boys Tacos, Marri's, etc. These businesses need our support!
Don't forget that DTD is still open -- so give the CMs there some love.



disneyland_is_magic said:


> The second best feature available is to hide ALL signatures. I HIGHLY recommend it...


How do you do this?



B3rlingirl said:


> I have been wondering about that... when and why did Disneyland close in the past... does anyone know?


Disneyland closed after the JFK assassination, after 9/11, and for a few other occasions.


For everyone calling Disney, hotels, airlines, etc., please be patient and kind with the reps on the phone!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

theluckyrabbit said:


> How do you do this?



   To hide all the signatures on the browser experience, click your name/initial on the top right and go to preferences.  The fifth option down will say "Show people's signatures with their messages", unclick it and hit the save button.

    Most signatures are short and sweet, some for me were too distracting with colors and moving emojis.  Someone who makes a one line comment might have a ten line signature that automatically posts!  Two people with large, colorful signatures get in a rapid fire debate and IMO it's difficult and cumbersome to read.

    You can always view their signature line in the "About" section on a poster's profile page.

   And again, if anyone has a signature above,  seriously please don't take it personally,  I can't see them, so I am not referring to you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@disneyland_is_magic : Thank you!


----------



## StormyCA

mentos said:


> It would have been very, very strange to continue paying professional staff that work for parks (ie accountants, etc...), as well as studio division employees, and/or letting them work from home while NOT paying front line CMs.
> 
> it would have just laid bare the economic differences between both classes of employees. They almost had to pay them, even with relatively robust Calif. unemployment insurance in place.



The multinational corporation my son works for has closed their offices world-wide and told all their 'white collar' workers to telework.  However their 'blue collar' warehouse workers have been told that they must report to work as usual.   

The 'divide' between classes of employees is alive and kicking.


----------



## Forevermarypoppins

StormyCA said:


> Even though we'd heard earlier on the news, there's just something a little heartbreaking about seeing it on Disney's own website.


AGREED!  I can't imagine breaking the news to children or someone else whom this is their 1st visit or someone whom might not have it easy making new reservations.  WE have not told my 5 yr old GS about our upcoming WDW vacation simply because he'd ask about it all day, everyday. So much planning goes into a vacation. I'm not currently working but if I was, I'd have to wait until 2021 to book another trip. As it is now, if I have to cancel my May trip, only my sister and daughter are working and have to try for different dates but I'm confident it could be done!


----------



## mentos

B3rlingirl said:


> I have been wondering about that... when and why did Disneyland close in the past... does anyone know?



Five unscheduled closures of DL since 1955: 1-JFK assassination, 2-anti-Vietnam protests at the park, 3-1987 extreme cold weather, 4-9/11 terrorist attacks, 5-COVID 19

DL didn’t close for the Northridge quake in 1994, it just had a delayed opening as they inspected the park and every ride.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Forevermarypoppins said:


> AGREED!  I can't imagine breaking the news to children or someone else whom this is their 1st visit or someone whom might not have it easy making new reservations.  WE have not told my 5 yr old GS about our upcoming WDW vacation simply because he'd ask about it all day, everyday. So much planning goes into a vacation. I'm not currently working but if I was, I'd have to wait until 2021 to book another trip. As it is now, if I have to cancel my May trip, only my sister and daughter are working and have to try for different dates but I'm confident it could be done!


My daughter knows we are going to WDW, but as she is 4, she doesn’t have a good grasp of time. If we can’t go in May, I’ll move it to another time. This is already a rescheduled trip from the fall due to my Mom’s rapid decline in health.

Fingers crossed everything is back up and running by mid-May. Doesn’t look too likely based on the length of closures abroad, but we’ll see. For now, I’m not mentioning anything about a delay to DD.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Regarding unused tickets: while it’s great that they retain their purchase price, if you bought before the last round of increases, you still might owe hundreds of dollars to rebook the same number of days at a later time.

There’s obviously a lot still to work out, including compensation for partially used tickets.

My other unknown is what happens if the resorts remain open while the parks are closed. I booked a non-refundable Disney room through a third party website. I assume I’ll be refunded if the resort is closed so I can’t stay there, but if it’s open when the parks aren’t, I may be out of luck.


----------



## sweethannah

StormyCA said:


> The multinational corporation my son works for has closed their offices world-wide and told all their 'white collar' workers to telework.  However their 'blue collar' warehouse workers have been told that they must report to work as usual.
> 
> The 'divide' between classes of employees is alive and kicking.


I dont see that as a class divide rather one group is able to work from home and the other can't.


----------



## Forevermarypoppins

StormyCA said:


> The multinational corporation my son works for has closed their offices world-wide and told all their 'white collar' workers to telework.  However their 'blue collar' warehouse workers have been told that they must report to work as usual.
> 
> The 'divide' between classes of employees is alive and kicking.





IF you can work on a computer from work and home, than why not work from home during this time?
A warehouse worker needs to be hands on, it's not a matter of classes


----------



## bethwc101

StormyCA said:


> The multinational corporation my son works for has closed their offices world-wide and told all their 'white collar' workers to telework.  However their 'blue collar' warehouse workers have been told that they must report to work as usual.
> 
> The 'divide' between classes of employees is alive and kicking.


Yup. That's me. All cubical employees will work from home but myself and my coworker both in facilities were told we are coming in to be in charge of and oversee cleaning operations. I told my coworker today if they want that to happen they are paying me hazard pay or firing me. If our building is so unsanitary, you are not having me work there while everyone else goes home. Nope. You can pay me extra compensation and if it's good enough, then sure.
I don't think it's class issue, but that's my situation with 99% of employees being able to go home and literally just myself and my coworker.


----------



## socaldisneylover

ClapYourHands said:


> My other unknown is what happens if the resorts remain open while the parks are closed. I booked a non-refundable Disney room through a third party website. I assume I’ll be refunded if the resort is closed so I can’t stay there, but if it’s open when the parks aren’t, I may be out of luck.


They are closing the hotels & resorts as well.  They are giving a couple of days beyond the parks' closing to allow those guests staying, time to find new accommodations elsewhere.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Does anyone think there is even a remote chance they won't extend this closure? What do you think is a true reopen date


----------



## Jerryp49

Did you book thru Dapper Days ?  Disney has rescinded the non-refundable policy for that event


----------



## mster425

Eta: spoke to them! It's cool, they're swamped, website is being updated. 


Has anyone spoken to Undercover Tourist in the past 24 hrs? I paid for my DLH reservation with them for next week and they are not answering email, social media, updating website, etc. I'm like 75% sure they're just swamped by I'm hoping someone has heard from them who can reassure me they're just working hard.


----------



## cruisehopeful

I just canceled our reservations for this weekend.   Knowing I was going to get a weekend away is what's been keeping me going through all my chaotic schedule over the past few weeks. Not sure what I'll do instead, but I want to come up with something. Thank God I just had a really nice visit last month.

Meanwhile, I am dining out at home more than necessary because I want the local businesses to stay in business. I wonder if the Safari Park will be open. I was planning on going this month.


----------



## Jerryp49

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Does anyone think there is even a remote chance they won't extend this closure? What do you think is a true reopen date



Tokyo Disney closed Feb 29 and planned to reopen March 16.. They have extended that to early April


----------



## DaveNinja

mentos said:


> Five unscheduled closures of DL since 1955: 1-JFK assassination, 2-anti-Vietnam protests at the park, 3-1987 extreme cold weather, 4-9/11 terrorist attacks, 5-COVID 19
> 
> DL didn’t close for the Northridge quake in 1994, it just had a delayed opening as they inspected the park and every ride.



Its crazy how many times I've heard the news say that DL was closed in 94 for the earthquake. 

according to this link (which seems to have accurate data): 



"DL has only closed 4 times since beginning its 7-day-a-week operation in 1985, twice from weather (12/16/1987 (Wed) and 12/7/1992 (Mon)), 9/11, and the scheduled closure on 5/4/2005, as a media event for the 50th. "


----------



## drrew76

Just a heads up for anyone with a Disney Vacation Package - if you try the chat feature, they give you a phone number to call (714)5207059. At that phone number, you'll wait on hold for 20+ minutes, just to be told they can't help you and you have to speak with the "reservations line". 

Good luck if that happens, their transfer failed and I was hung up on.

I realize it's a stressful time on their end, but I do not understand why they aren't just sending an email to people with reservations during the closure saying they will process a cancellation.

Requiring everyone to call in is just asinine.


----------



## midnight star

This week has been like a bad dream that you can’t wake up from  My job we are still working but we have cancelled all site tours, moved in person meetings to phone/email, etc. Our director is not allowing people to bring their kids to work if their schools or daycare close so many people are staying home simply because they don’t have daycare for their kids.


----------



## Susie63

theluckyrabbit said:


> Sorry to hear that you got sick on your trip. How are you doing now?
> 
> Much better now  thank you. I am pretty sure it was the flu and not Covid 19 and no one else in my family got sick. I rented a scooter on our last day and had a couple naps on the steering column
> 
> Definitely call Guest Services to ask! But don't forget that your unused tickets will still keep their value even after they expire. So if you were to visit next year, for example, your could apply the value of your expired tickets toward the purchase of new tickets at the ticket booths.
> 
> 
> See above about expired, unused tickets not losing their monetary value.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for all the upset you're going through right now. Have you tried asking your questions on the AP twitter and FB pages? Sometimes the social media outlets work much faster than the DLR phone lines.
> 
> 
> Well, this is a good reminder for all the nearby locals to remember to stop by your favorite businesses around DLR during this park closure. Stop by Pizza Press, Jim Boys Tacos, Marri's, etc. These businesses need our support!
> Don't forget that DTD is still open -- so give the CMs there some love.
> 
> 
> How do you do this?
> 
> 
> Disneyland closed after the JFK assassination, after 9/11, and after the Northridge earthquake in '94.
> 
> 
> For everyone calling Disney, hotels, airlines, etc., please be patient and kind with the reps on the phone!


----------



## hiroMYhero

cruisehopeful said:


> I just canceled our reservations for this weekend.   Knowing I was going to get a weekend away is what's been keeping me going through all my chaotic schedule over the past few weeks. Not sure what I'll do instead, but I want to come up with something. Thank God I just had a really nice visit last month.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am dining out at home more than necessary because I want the local businesses to stay in business. I wonder if the Safari Park will be open. I was planning on going this month.


We also had Flex reservations for Sunday. Because DH and I are both 63, he felt we should stop going to the gym for a couple of weeks but was still checking DCA photos to see if we’d be okay at Food and Wine booths. 

SD Zoo and the Safari Park remain open.
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...in-open-for-now-despite-rising-covid-19-fears


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> This week has been like a bad dream that you can’t wake up from  My job we are still working but we have cancelled all site tours, moved in person meetings to phone/email, etc. Our director is not allowing people to bring their kids to work if their schools or daycare close so many people are staying home simply because they don’t have daycare for their kids.


I’m waiting to get the notice that my son’s school will be closing. I really do wonder how long everything is going to be shut down.


----------



## StormyCA

Forevermarypoppins said:


> IF you can work on a computer from work and home, than why not work from home during this time?
> A warehouse worker needs to be hands on, it's not a matter of classes



If it's serious enough to send some employees home, then it's serious enough to send all employees home.


----------



## GBRforWDW

socaldisneylover said:


> They are closing the hotels & resorts as well.  They are giving a couple of days beyond the parks' closing to allow those guests staying, time to find new accommodations elsewhere.


I know this is more of a DisneyLand thread, but people from both DL and WDW are here posting about the park they're going to, so just for clarification, WDW Resort Hotels and Disney Springs are Open until further notice. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## mentos

DaveNinja said:


> Its crazy how many times I've heard the news say that DL was closed in 94 for the earthquake.
> 
> according to this link (which seems to have accurate data):
> 
> 
> 
> "DL has only closed 4 times since beginning its 7-day-a-week operation in 1985, twice from weather (12/16/1987 (Wed) and 12/7/1992 (Mon)), 9/11, and the scheduled closure on 5/4/2005, as a media event for the 50th. "



Thanks for that info - is it just me, or does that cover remind me of the sport's almanac from Back to the Future? hahah


----------



## ShellB

My next trip to DL just happens to be April 1st. Do you guys think, if they do open that day, it’s going to be crazy crowded? Or do you think people will stay away?  I also have a trip planned for Villain’s Night. If they cancel that would they refund the tickets?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ShellB said:


> My next trip to DL just happens to be April 1st. Do you guys think, if they do open that day, it’s going to be crazy crowded? Or do you think people will stay away?  I also have a trip planned for Villain’s Night. If they cancel that would they refund the tickets?


I honestly don’t think they will reopen by then. I guess it’s a possibility but given the current situation I think it will be extended.

if they cancel Villains Night they would have to refund the tickets.


----------



## amelia18

I am glad they are taking necessary precautions, the health and safety of people obviously comes first. Also still selfishly hoping it's a different picture in six weeks and I'm good to go for my first ever Disneyland trip on April 29th...but preparing myself to be disappointed at having to cancel so it's not as devastating in the moment.


----------



## midnight star

GBRforWDW said:


> I know this is more of a DisneyLand thread, but people from both DL and WDW are here posting about the park they're going to, so just for clarification, WDW Resort Hotels and Disney Springs are Open until further notice.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


Downtown Disney will also remain open.


----------



## Pamela M

ShellB said:


> My next trip to DL just happens to be April 1st. Do you guys think, if they do open that day, it’s going to be crazy crowded? Or do you think people will stay away?  I also have a trip planned for Villain’s Night. If they cancel that would they refund the tickets?


I think it will be closed for at least a month. I have a trip planned mid April that I haven't cancelled yet. We'll see where we are with the virus outbreak in 2 weeks. My plan is to do my part to not spread the virus which means - working from home and not going out unless necessary. My hope is if everyone did that Disneyland can open in  just a few weeks. But there are alot of people out there that are still gathering and spreading this disease that we still do not know enough about.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Does anyone think there is even a remote chance they won't extend this closure? What do you think is a true reopen date


Beginning of May.  I think it's going to be at least 6 weeks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

If people don’t improve upon ‘social distancing,’ then the closure will probably be extended.

From park opening this morning:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238478790960934912


----------



## Frogman88

Everyone on this site called me crazy until now smh 

I’m happy I started prepping since December not to late to start praying just saying


----------



## Vysecity

My pass expires today. I'm gonna go ahead and renew it. I'm sure they will extend annual passes


----------



## roctavia

How long it lasts is going to depend on how much virus is really out there we don't know about and if we have cancelled enough things in time to slow the spread. It will also vary in different places since the US is not the same (look at the spanish flu thing- St. Louis did social distancing and was fine, but Philidephia had a parade and killed thousands).   Hopefully the places with a lot of cases are quarantining enough to decrease spread, and there is enough social distancing happening in places with few cases that the virus will move really slowly and this will be over a little sooner.

As for people working from home, it's great if you can do it... but it's not just working class (or however you define warehouse/retail type jobs) people that still have to come in.. all of the doctors and nurses can't work from home... nor can the police and firefighters etc.


----------



## StormyCA

roctavia said:


> How long it lasts is going to depend on how much virus is really out there we don't know about and if we have cancelled enough things in time to slow the spread. It will also vary in different places since the US is not the same (look at the spanish flu thing- St. Louis did social distancing and was fine, but Philidephia had a parade and killed thousands).   Hopefully the places with a lot of cases are quarantining enough to decrease spread, and there is enough social distancing happening in places with few cases that the virus will move really slowly and this will be over a little sooner.
> 
> As for people working from home, it's great if you can do it... but it's not just working class (or however you define warehouse/retail type jobs) people that still have to come in.. *all of the doctors and nurses can't work from home... nor can the police and firefighters etc*.




And God bless them for their selflessness and dedication.  

I think the quote that has been used for fire and Police, "They run in when others are running out", can now be applied to our first line medical personnel, too.


----------



## sgrap

I see that WDW has announced that it will extend AP's for the amount of time it is closed.  Has anyone seen a similar announcement by DLR?  I'm guessing and hoping it will follow suit.  Hope everyone is staying healthy!  I'm thankful Disney made this decision even though it will impact so many people.


----------



## imjustafatkid

mgd said:


> Have you seen what is happening in Italy?
> Maybe if you're young you'll do fine, but if your parents and grandparents have more than a 10% chance of dying if they get this, people should be taking it more seriously.   It has already proven to be much more deadly than regular flu or cold, specifically in certain age groups.



The overreaction to this has already blown way past any negative effects the virus will have on its own.


----------



## abbey71211

We have a trip planned from New Zealand for 15-19 June along with some other USA travel, plus a wedding to attend in VA. I really hope things are improving by then so we can still go. It's a lot of money to lose travelling this distance when insurance excludes pandemic.


----------



## twodogs

Peachy0118 said:


> We are going to be cancelling our Easter trip with this news.
> 
> Really hoping for a summer trip but the health care system and everything has a long way to recover by then. First trip in 12 years. Sigh.
> 
> Probably a dumb question but do I have to go in and cancel our reservations (Oga's, BB, etc) too or when we cancel our tickets will it all get done simultaneously? We're waiting a couple days so people immediately affected can have priority since we have time.


You will need to cancel those dining reservations separately.  You should be able to log into the app or your account online and do it easily. No need for a phone call, thank goodness!  Sorry to hear about your trip...


----------



## Peachy0118

twodogs said:


> You will need to cancel those dining reservations separately.  You should be able to log into the app or your account online and do it easily. No need for a phone call, thank goodness!  Sorry to hear about your trip...



Thanks for the help!


----------



## Geemo

sgrap said:


> I see that WDW has announced that it will extend AP's for the amount of time it is closed.  Has anyone seen a similar announcement by DLR?  I'm guessing and hoping it will follow suit.  Hope everyone is staying healthy!  I'm thankful Disney made this decision even though it will impact so many people.


I will be following this...
If one Disney Parks does, I feel the others may too.

Sure hope so.  It would be nice to have a few extra days on my pass.


----------



## Geemo

sgrap said:


> I see that WDW has announced that it will extend AP's for the amount of time it is closed.  Has anyone seen a similar announcement by DLR?  I'm guessing and hoping it will follow suit.  Hope everyone is staying healthy!  I'm thankful Disney made this decision even though it will impact so many people.



I just found this online

Regarding AP extension 

Passholders will get extension due to closure, Disney says.


----------



## tenneycjt

I just got back from a 5 day stay i was very impressed with alla the steps disney had taken. purell starions all ovet the plce, people really washing their hands in the restrooms. I thought this is probably safer than previous trips.. We had an evening flight and hadnt heard of the closure until the airport. The grand california did a great job. Glad i was able to get it in before the closure


----------



## dina444444

Geemo said:


> I just found this online
> 
> Regarding AP extension
> 
> Passholders will get extension due to closure, Disney says.


That’s for disney world. Disneyland hasn’t posted anything yet but I imagine it will be the same.


----------



## WonkaKid

I've got an an email into Guest Services about this very question. I hope to confirm or refute it soon.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

imjustafatkid said:


> The overreaction to this has already blown way past any negative effects the virus will have on its own.



Yes, because people's 401Ks being down, cruises being rescheduled and NBA games being canceled is far worse than the estimated 500K people in the US alone who might die from this virus if we don't flatten the curve.


----------



## ClapYourHands

roctavia said:


> As for people working from home, it's great if you can do it... but it's not just working class (or however you define warehouse/retail type jobs) people that still have to come in.. all of the doctors and nurses can't work from home... nor can the police and firefighters etc.



Yeah, DH is working from home.  I'll be working from the hospital.  Fortunately, today was my day off, so no panic (okay just a little panic) when we were notified at 7pm last night that there's no school today or the next two weeks (at least).  But I'm on for the weekend and into Monday, and as I've had no known contact with anyone infected with COVID19, I'll be there for my patients.  Do not know what the future holds. 

I know we don't have enough isolation rooms if this hits big here.  Many of our rooms are doubles, and most of the singles are not equipped with negative pressure systems. In January, with no outbreak of anything in particular, we literally ran out of inpatient rooms.  People in the ED were being treated in hallways on stretchers.  I was running an observation unit in ED bays until rooms opened up in the main hospital. 



ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Yes, because people's 401Ks being down, cruises being rescheduled and NBA games being canceled is far worse than the estimated 500K people in the US alone who might die from this virus if we don't flatten the curve.



There's a lot of focus on the mortality of COVID19, and the intensive support some patients need.  But not many people are talking about all the OTHER patients who will have resources directed away from them.  People aren't going to stop having heart attacks, strokes, renal failure, broken bones, sepsis, etc. just because there's a viral outbreak.  Public Health officials will be tracking the fate of those diagnosed with the virus, but what those figures won't show are the other patients whose outcomes were worsened because of the drain on the healthcare system.  As a nurse, I'm worried about them, too.


----------



## Aurora0427

hiroMYhero said:


> If people don’t improve upon ‘social distancing,’ then the closure will probably be extended.
> 
> From park opening this morning:



This is why we are all going to end up locked in our homes. Because people won’t do what they’re supposed to. 

Edited to add I don’t actually think we’ll end up locked in our homes. Hopefully.


----------



## socaldisneylover

imjustafatkid said:


> The overreaction to this has already blown way past any negative effects the virus will have on its own.


Yeah, and a couple of weeks ago, everyone was saying that China was overreacting.  When 1 country overreacts, that's one thing.  How do you explain just about every major country worldwide overreacting?  What about the NBA, NCAA, NHL, MLB, TV Shows, Theatres, Amusement Parks, Festivals......they all overreacting too?  Lot of overreacting going on.


----------



## Kender

And the district my mom works in just announced they are cancelling school starting Monday. They are scheduled to return Monday, March 30 (which was the normal return date after spring break), but are advising parents to make plans in case the closure is extended for the district.

No word yet if missed days will have to be made up later.

My mom and I are trying to focus on positive things like we will have a chance to get a LOT of work done at home (cleaning, ditching, etc). No Disney and no teaching for her mean a lot of free time at home. Might as well be productive.

I still haven't heard about a couple other schools I work with for costumes if they are still open or not.


----------



## MonocularVision

What’s most annoying about this whole thing is if these efforts are successful in avoiding major deaths due to hospital capacity shortage, all these folks shouting “overreaction!” will think they have been vindicated. Much like what happened with Y2K.


----------



## Aurora0427

MonocularVision said:


> What’s most annoying about this whole thing is if these efforts are successful in avoiding major deaths due to hospital capacity shortage, all these folks shouting “overreaction!” will think they have been vindicated. Much like what happened with Y2K.



I’ve thought about that too.


----------



## ClapYourHands

MonocularVision said:


> What’s most annoying about this whole thing is if these efforts are successful in avoiding major deaths due to hospital capacity shortage, all these folks shouting “overreaction!” will think they have been vindicated. Much like what happened with Y2K.


I guess I’m okay with people spouting ignorance, if it means lives were saved.

What scares me is if people who think it was an overreaction sabotage containment efforts during the next pandemic.


----------



## Congo Queen

In addition to the Disboards, I follow numerous Disneyland vloggers on YouTube, etc.. It is going to interesting to see how they fill the time until the parks reopen.


----------



## midnight star

Annddd my job is closing early today due to the virus to clean the building. And we are most likely going to telecommute.


----------



## Evita_W

ClapYourHands said:


> I guess I’m okay with people spouting ignorance, if it means lives were saved.
> 
> What scares me is if people who think it was an overreaction sabotage containment efforts during the next pandemic.


My issue is that is indeed an overreaction, but even I will say lives will be saved in the short term, but in the long run, all of these shut downs will have such a devastating economic and social impact (this will affect the overall mental health of the nation) that it will cost far more lives than if this simply ran its course.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Evita_W said:


> My issue is that is indeed an overreaction, but even I will say lives will be saved in the short term, but in the long run, all of these shut downs will have such a devastating economic and social impact (this will affect the overall mental health of the nation) that it will cost far more lives than if this simply ran its course.



Absolutely right. We should make no effort to prevent hundreds of thousands of people from dying. All those people dying and being hospitalized long-term will have absolutely no adverse effect on our economy, or on the mental health of people who love them.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Congo Queen said:


> In addition to the Disboards, I follow numerous Disneyland vloggers on YouTube, etc.. It is going to interesting to see how they fill the time until the parks reopen.


the main blogger I follow already said he still has a dozen or so reviews to complete and post.  Keep those to 1 a week day and he can space it out pretty well.  But...if it goes longer, what to do?  haha.  yeah, for the people that make their living off the theme parks that can't get in, it's going to be interesting to see if they fill us in on what they're doing with their free time.


----------



## mentos

Evita_W said:


> My issue is that is indeed an overreaction, but even I will say lives will be saved in the short term, but in the long run, all of these shut downs will have such a devastating economic and social impact (this will affect the overall mental health of the nation) that it will cost far more lives than if this simply ran its course.



We only have 45,000 ICU beds in the entire United States. That’s less than the daily maximum capacity of Disneyland park.

Two countries have already gone through this. South Korea “overreacted” and Italian citizens ignored most recommendations put forward by gov’t officials (for historical reasons).

It’s clear as day which country got it right.


----------



## midnight star

Congo Queen said:


> In addition to the Disboards, I follow numerous Disneyland vloggers on YouTube, etc.. It is going to interesting to see how they fill the time until the parks reopen.


I follow the Hayes Family and they cancelled their trip this weekend.


----------



## StormyCA

Welp, here's a good one!    SMH

We had reservations at Dockweiler RV Park (on the beach) in about 10 days and we have been notified that our reservations have been cancelled as they will be using the RV park for 'temporary emergency shelter due to the coronavirus'.   We're going down for my nDH (non-Disney Husband) to take part in his sports hobby so we had to find another place to park the trailer

So we have booked to stay instead at....wait for it....Anaheim RV Park, where we usually stay if going to DL with the trailer.  Normally it would have KILLED me to stay there and not go to DL (because we'll be busy).  I mean, it still IS, but that's because it's closed.


----------



## Vysecity

My pass expires today and I want to keep parking while downgrading my pass. I'm just gonna go ahead and renew hoping it gets extended


----------



## cari12

twodogs said:


> You will need to cancel those dining reservations separately.  You should be able to log into the app or your account online and do it easily. No need for a phone call, thank goodness!  Sorry to hear about your trip...



DLR cancelled mine automatically, got emails from them.


----------



## WonkaKid

Vysecity said:


> My pass expires today and I want to keep parking while downgrading my pass. I'm just gonna go ahead and renew hoping it gets extended


Let us know what happens?


----------



## twodogs

In circumstances of highly contagious pathogens, it is necessary to over-react BEFORE it seems obvious that we should react.  If we don’t over-react early, we risk missing the window, at which point over-reacting doesn’t help very much.


----------



## Vysecity

New pass expires 3/13/21. Let's see if that changes at some point...


----------



## twitch

They just sent an email. Expiration dates will be extended.

Of course, we are set to expire on Dec 14...and we have Flex... so the two week extension will be virtually useless...


----------



## mentos

twodogs said:


> In circumstances of highly contagious pathogens, it is necessary to over-react BEFORE it seems obvious that we should react.  If we don’t over-react early, we risk missing the window, at which point over-reacting doesn’t help very much.



what sucks is, if we succeed, naysayers will go “see, it wasn’t that bad after all!” and the rest of us will roll our eyes and groan


----------



## WonkaKid

twitch said:


> They just sent an email. Expiration dates will be extended.


Yup. I just got the same.


----------



## mentos

Here’s the text in case the photo doesn’t load for whatever reason:



			
				Disney Destinations said:
			
		

> Given the necessary closure, all Annual Passholders who have Passports that are valid during the closure period, will have their Passport expiration date extended based on pass type and level of access due to the impacts of the closure. The extended date will be reflected on your Passport account prior to our reopening of the parks.
> 
> Annual Passholders on the monthly payment program will remain on the current payment schedule and continue to make their scheduled payments. These Annual Passholders will have their Passport expiration date extended based on pass type and level of access due to the impacts of the closure, and will not be required to make any payments during that extended period.
> 
> For Disney Flex Passholders, we will cancel reservations for the duration of the closure without penalty.


----------



## midnight star

I wonder how long the extension will be. The email doesn't state specifically.


----------



## StarlitNight05

midnight star said:


> I wonder how long the extension will be. The email doesn't state specifically.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## James From Utah

Lets hope they give us the same number of days that the park is closed. We paid for 365 park days. They should deliver.


----------



## WonkaKid

The expiration date of APs *will* be changed to account for the closure. I just got the email from Disney, which, in part, read:


----------



## sweethannah

imjustafatkid said:


> The overreaction to this has already blown way past any negative effects the virus will have on its own.


Simply put, you don't know that.
 Only once the virus has been put under control, either through flattening the curve or containment or a vaccine can that be determined.


----------



## Vysecity

Glad I went ahead and renewed


----------



## midnight star

StarlitNight05 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


I just hope they open on the 31st. My pass expires March 30, so say they extend for two weeks. So then my expiration date would be April 13. If the park doesn't open on time would my extension get an extension?? lol


----------



## twitch

My assumption was that they are providing an extension for every day it was closed. However, I see now that wasn’t explicitly stated. 

Is it two much to hope that they will give me two weeks beyond the Christmas blockout?


----------



## WonkaKid

I believe that they’ll extend APs for exactly as long as the closure. Otherwise an extension would seem mostly pointless.


----------



## disneychrista

I am sure passes will be extended by the length of the closure. I honestly expect them to extend the closure before the end of March. I am fully expecting the parks to be closed through June.


----------



## mel2014

My optimistic reading of the message is that it won't be a calendar day by calendar day extension, but rather based on the number of pass days that are lost due to the closure and extended by an equal number of pass days. For instance, if the parks happen to re-open April 1, a Southern California Select passholder will have lost 10 Monday to Thursday pass days when they could theoretically have gone to the park, so their pass would be extended by 10 pass days. So if their pass was set to expire May 31, in order to provide equal value with the summer blockouts, their pass would be extended all the way to September 1. By contrast, someone with a Signature or Signature Plus pass would simply get a calendar day extension. So my hope is that someone with a Flex Pass that is set to expire December 14 would have it extended past the Christmas blockout period.


----------



## mentos

I think they were vague because there’s no guarantee this is only going to be a two week closure.


----------



## twitch

mel2014 said:


> My reading of the message is that it won't be a calendar day by calendar day extension, but rather based on the number of pass days that are lost due to the closure and extended by an equal number of pass days. For instance, if the parks happen to re-open April 1, a Southern California Select passholder will have lost 10 Monday to Thursday pass days when they could theoretically have gone to the park, so their pass would be extended by 10 pass days. So if their pass was set to expire May 31, in order to provide equal value with the summer blockouts, their pass would be extended all the way to September 1. By contrast, someone with a Signature or Signature Plus pass would simply get a calendar day extension. So my hope is that someone with a Flex Pass that is set to expire December 14 would have it extended past the Christmas blockout period.


You’re probably right. At least, I hope so.

Also, I’m simply not going to worry about it right now. Disney has generally tried to do right by its customers.


----------



## EmJ

7 days ago, I think, I argued on this very board that this whole thing was blown out of proportion. I’m eating those words now, and all the crow, and I feel remorseful for ever having said it. The absolute BEST we can hope for at this point is the containments actually work, and success is misinterpreted as hysteria. The worst thing that could happen... well, Italy probably won’t recover from this for decades.


----------



## Kender

mel2014 said:


> My optimistic reading of the message is that it won't be a calendar day by calendar day extension, but rather based on the number of pass days that are lost due to the closure and extended by an equal number of pass days. For instance, if the parks happen to re-open April 1, a Southern California Select passholder will have lost 10 Monday to Thursday pass days when they could theoretically have gone to the park, so their pass would be extended by 10 pass days. So if their pass was set to expire May 31, in order to provide equal value with the summer blockouts, their pass would be extended all the way to September 1. By contrast, someone with a Signature or Signature Plus pass would simply get a calendar day extension. So my hope is that someone with a Flex Pass that is set to expire December 14 would have it extended past the Christmas blockout period.



This is the way I read it at first and seems the most likely after a few read throughs. Especially as it would cause an outcry to extend lower tier passes with expirations right before a long block out. I certainly would want everyone to get actually usable days regardless of pass level.

I've got a Sig+ so mine will be easy peasy with this method.


----------



## Diszona

Just got the email.  Oddly this may work out for us financially since this last week was the first time we used our pass.  We were able to get pretty much our whole vacation done before they closed the park and with the extension we should also have next year’s spring break covered too before our renewal date.


----------



## momtohms

Videos and pics are starting to pop up on social media of people leaving DCA tonight. The streets are lined with cast members saying goodbye. Not gonna lie, I got a little bit teary!

See Ya Real Soon (hopefully), Mickey!


----------



## midnight star

momtohms said:


> Videos and pics are starting to pop up on social media of people leaving DCA tonight. The streets are lined with cast members saying goodbye. Not gonna lie, I got a little bit teary!
> 
> See Ya Real Soon (hopefully), Mickey!


Saw that too...so sad


----------



## momtohms

And now the Disneyland closing videos are coming in. Oh man.

Thank goodness it’s just temporary! We’ll all be back before we know it


----------



## midnight star

momtohms said:


> And now the Disneyland closing videos are coming in. Oh man.
> 
> Thank goodness it’s just temporary! We’ll all be back before we know it


I almost went to the park today after work....almost...but the rain stopped me. Plus I knew I would be sad the whole day knowing it was going to be closed.

I just want all of this to be over already so we can get back to our normal lives.


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> I almost went to the park today after work....almost...but the rain stopped me. Plus I knew I would be sad the whole day knowing it was going to be closed.
> 
> I just want all of this to be over already so we can get back to our normal lives.



I feel so incredibly sad tonight!


----------



## LAS2AMS

midnight star said:


> I just want all of this to be over already so we can get back to our normal lives.



Be fortunate your biggest concern is that of Disneyland closing; for millions of Americans, it'll take years before we return to our normal lives...


----------



## midnight star

StormyCA said:


> Welp, here's a good one!    SMH
> 
> We had reservations at Dockweiler RV Park (on the beach) in about 10 days and we have been notified that our reservations have been cancelled as they will be using the RV park for 'temporary emergency shelter due to the coronavirus'.   We're going down for my nDH (non-Disney Husband) to take part in his sports hobby so we had to find another place to park the trailer
> 
> So we have booked to stay instead at....wait for it....Anaheim RV Park, where we usually stay if going to DL with the trailer.  Normally it would have KILLED me to stay there and not go to DL (because we'll be busy).  I mean, it still IS, but that's because it's closed.


Yeah I live near Dockweiler and heard about this. I think it's because Dockweiler is right next to LAX, so if anyone comes into the country with a presumptive cases, they can put them there.


----------



## midnight star

LAS2AMS said:


> Be fortunate your biggest concern is that of Disneyland closing; for millions of Americans, it'll take years before we return to our normal lives...


A few days ago, DL closing was my concern.Not my only one, but it was one. But It's more now. I just want everyday functions to go back to normal. I'm also still not necessarily scared or panicking, but I am being very vigilant and cautious. And just to give more realistic insight for me: 
1. My job I work around small children and visit them in their homes; right now we can still do that, but we must call all parents and are mandated to give them the option to switch to over the phone meetings. Next week they are potentially moving all of us to telecommute to be safe. 
2. Schools are closed. So the kids we have to transfer to school districts, their process is going to be delayed. 
3. Some smaller stores and restaurants where I live are having limited hours. 
4. I live about a mile from my grandparents, who are in their 80's. I'm still trying to figure out if I should go over to their house this weekend. Although they don't seem to be scared they were at the mall yesterday getting lunch lol. But since I've been around multiple people and in different homes throughout town, I don't want to pass anything to them. This also is what stopped me from going to DL tonight. 
5. The whole social distancing thing is hard. My church sent an email saying that service will be streamed online. If we want to meet for bible study they are recommending groups of 10 or smaller. Concerts are cancelled. Events are cancelled. In CA you can't have more than 250 people in one space, so anything that has that, has gotten cancelled. 

So yeah...I just want everything to go back to normal lol. I'm wondering if more restrictions will be placed.


----------



## LAS2AMS

midnight star said:


> A few days ago, DL closing was my concern.Not my only one, but it was one. But It's more now. I just want everyday functions to go back to normal. I'm also still not necessarily scared or panicking, but I am being very vigilant and cautious. And just to give more realistic insight for me:
> 1. My job I work around small children and visit them in their homes; right now we can still do that, but we must call all parents and are mandated to give them the option to switch to over the phone meetings. Next week they are potentially moving all of us to telecommute to be safe.
> 2. Schools are closed. So the kids we have to transfer to school districts, their process is going to be delayed.
> 3. Some smaller stores and restaurants where I live are having limited hours.
> 4. I live about a mile from my grandparents, who are in their 80's. I'm still trying to figure out if I should go over to their house this weekend. Although they don't seem to be scared they were at the mall yesterday getting lunch lol. But since I've been around multiple people and in different homes throughout town, I don't want to pass anything to them. This also is what stopped me from going to DL tonight.
> 5. The whole social distancing thing is hard. My church sent an email saying that service will be streamed online. If we want to meet for bible study they are recommending groups of 10 or smaller. Concerts are cancelled. Events are cancelled. In CA you can't have more than 250 people in one space, so anything that has that, has gotten cancelled.
> 
> So yeah...I just want everything to go back to normal lol. I'm wondering if more restrictions will be placed.



I abbreviated my previous response, so my intent didn't come across well .  But what's troubling to me, is that in reading these forums, most people are naive toward reality -- they think that this will pass over, life will quickly get back to normal and hopefully Disney's spending this time upgrading their parks for our enjoyment!!!  In reality, life will not quickly get back to normal -- at this point, it's just a matter of how big and how long the fall out will be.  And it's getting worse by the day.  Billions and billions of dollars aren't being spent, and many people who count of those dollars -- and even spend money in preparation for them (think airlines flying empty planes, restaurants by Disneyland, etc.) will be pushed toward financial brink.  Ultimately, we're talking about millions of jobs that will be lost.

I'm going to be impact by this: I provide accounting services for many types of clients.  I have clients who own various businesses (restaurants, photography studios, etc.) and business is free falling.  We've performed year-end services for most of these clients , and now we're going to struggle to collect on our bills.  We've already paid our employees for the work, and we have other expenses to meet -- e.g. office space here in Southern Orange County, office equipment, etc.  Cash flow will be tight and ultimately I'm going to have to lay off multiple employees -- and it's been extremely hard and extremely cost to attract talent in recent years.  

My point is... the impact on this hysteria is going to be devastating, with a huge reach.  And that's what's really sickening.


----------



## WonkaKid

midnight star said:


> Saw that too...so sad


Like the video of the fight at the park last summer, I choose not to watch it. Perhaps I will once the park has made its triumphant return .


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DaveNinja said:


> Its crazy how many times I've heard the news say that DL was closed in 94 for the earthquake.
> 
> according to this link (which seems to have accurate data):
> 
> 
> 
> "DL has only closed 4 times since beginning its 7-day-a-week operation in 1985, twice from weather (12/16/1987 (Wed) and 12/7/1992 (Mon)), 9/11, and the scheduled closure on 5/4/2005, as a media event for the 50th. "


I got the closure information directly from MousePlanet's twitter page -- which also had a a retweet from Jason Schultz, ironically. I just checked again and notice that the original tweet that I used has been removed. I've edited my earlier post for accuracy.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I almost went to the park today after work....almost...but the rain stopped me. Plus I knew I would be sad the whole day knowing it was going to be closed.
> 
> I just want all of this to be over already so we can get back to our normal lives.


I also wanted to go to the parks tonight, but DH said no, it would be too emotional. And risky. And our church announced it will be doing only streamed services for the rest of the month, too. So strange...


----------



## Captainkidd76

Jerryp49 said:


> Did you book thru Dapper Days ?  Disney has rescinded the non-refundable policy for that event



I still can't get confirmation on this. We were going for Dapper Days. We were told we'd get a full refund (I paid the hotel in full). My question is, if the resort remains closed, what happens to the discounted rate we got at GCH? Will Disney honor it when the resort reopens? Not interested in a refund. We just want the rate we got.


----------



## wingednike

theluckyrabbit said:


> I also wanted to go to the parks tonight, but DH said no, it would be too emotional. And risky. And our church announced it will be doing only streamed services for the rest of the month, too. So strange...



My church has added services so that smaller groups and proper distances can be maintained, but they are also monitoring and making plans in case streaming services are needed.


----------



## StormyCA

midnight star said:


> Yeah I live near Dockweiler and heard about this. I think it's because Dockweiler is right next to LAX, so if anyone comes into the country with a presumptive cases, they can put them there.



Oh!  I hadn't thought about that!  You're probably right.

Still bummed though.  Not bummed in a "Waaaahhh, poor me!!" way.  Bummed that these steps are necessary in the first place.


----------



## StormyCA

Captainkidd76 said:


> I still can't get confirmation on this. We were going for Dapper Days. We were told we'd get a full refund (I paid the hotel in full). My question is, if the resort remains closed, what happens to the discounted rate we got at GCH? Will Disney honor it when the resort reopens? Not interested in a refund. We just want the rate we got.




You'll need to confirm with Disney once things have settled, of course, but I read elsewhere that (apparently) keeping your same rate is not (yet) guaranteed.  A person had booked at a discounted rate and was trying to rebook for later.  The CM they were working with couldn't get an answer from their management team.  And that was a 'Disney direct' discount, not one due to an 'outside' convention or event.


----------



## Aurora0427

LAS2AMS said:


> Be fortunate your biggest concern is that of Disneyland closing; for millions of Americans, it'll take years before we return to our normal lives...



We are all well aware of the overreaching effects of this virus. There’s no need to jump down her throat.


----------



## Forevermarypoppins

ClapYourHands said:


> My daughter knows we are going to WDW, but as she is 4, she doesn’t have a good grasp of time. If we can’t go in May, I’ll move it to another time. This is already a rescheduled trip from the fall due to my Mom’s rapid decline in health.
> 
> Fingers crossed everything is back up and running by mid-May. Doesn’t look too likely based on the length of closures abroad, but we’ll see. For now, I’m not mentioning anything about a delay to DD.



God Speed all of lives get back to normal and soon. I sending my prayers you get to vacation at WDW with your mom as planned!!


----------



## jcatron243

I’m afraid that we won’t be getting back to normal for a while.  I’m in Washington state.  I’m lucky that I starting stocking my pantry with extra food when we had the first case and the state immediately stated creating quarantine space across the state.  I’m not panicking, but I think being prepared is a good thing.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed that the parks open up the first of April since my trip is scheduled for April 5.  I’m not canceling my trip until I hear they do.  Wash your hands!


----------



## karrit2000

I was in the parks last night but left a little before 9PM.  Part of me wanted to stay for Fantasmic & the fireworks but I knew it would be too emotional.  Stopped by the ticket booth on my way out to see what they would do about my unused 3 days on my ticket.  Good news was they gave me 3 comp 1 day parkhopper tickets that will need to be used within 2 years.  Very generous and praying I will be able to use them in the future.


----------



## jpessa

Captainkidd76 said:


> I still can't get confirmation on this. We were going for Dapper Days. We were told we'd get a full refund (I paid the hotel in full). My question is, if the resort remains closed, what happens to the discounted rate we got at GCH? Will Disney honor it when the resort reopens? Not interested in a refund. We just want the rate we got.


My guess is that you won't get that rate on different dates. The rate you paid was to attend the Dapper Days convention. No Dapper Days, no discount. If you go for the fall Dapper Day you'll get a similar rate again. That's my guess, Disney will have to decide, obviously. Good luck, I know those rates are amazing. It's usually the only time I stay on property.


----------



## Captainkidd76

jpessa said:


> My guess is that you won't get that rate on different dates. The rate you paid was to attend the Dapper Days convention. No Dapper Days, no discount. If you go for the fall Dapper Day you'll get a similar rate again. That's my guess, Disney will have to decide, obviously. Good luck, I know those rates are amazing. It's usually the only time I stay on property.



Yeah, more than likely. Such a bummer. If that's the case, we'll likely end up going to WDW. We loved our 1 trip to Disneyland, but petty as it sounds, I'll only stay at the GCH or Disneyland Hotel, both of which are laughingly too expensive without a discount.


----------



## pokee99

cari12 said:


> DLR cancelled mine automatically, got emails from them.


Mine,  too. I'd just forgotten about my canceled trip, then the app reminded me....


----------



## midnight star

Captainkidd76 said:


> Yeah, more than likely. Such a bummer. If that's the case, we'll likely end up going to WDW. We loved our 1 trip to Disneyland, but petty as it sounds, I'll only stay at the GCH or Disneyland Hotel, both of which are laughingly too expensive without a discount.


Keep checking. Maybe when they reopen rates will be lowered


----------



## Aurora0427

Has this been posted? It is so silly, but I completely cried while watching. What a wonderful send off. 

Ugh NEVERMIND. The site is blocked. Anyway, if you can find the video it’s worth watching.


----------



## StormyCA

midnight star said:


> Keep checking. Maybe when they reopen rates will be lowered



Or jacked up to recoup lost profits.  "Here comes Debbie Downer" (Wah-Waaaahhh)


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

My emotions were all over the place yesterday. So I did stop by the DLR yesterday. Got there around 4 and stayed till 11. It started off amazing with minimal standby waits for basically everything and with max pass you never had more than a 15 min wait for anything. I went there with a mission to experience all the things I love about Disneyland because we don't know how long it will be closed. It could be months before it's opened again. I know for some of you that's no big deal and in the grand scheme of things it really isn't for me either. Safety comes first. But for someone like me who goes pretty much every week, it's gonna feel strange not having the option to go. When it comes to my mission I left satisfied by accomplishing everything on my list (fav rides, WoC, Fantasmic, eating upstairs in the Golden Horseshoe) but as I was walking down Main Street on my way home, I couldn't help but feel sad. Not knowing when I would be back in a place I love and have gotten used to visiting so much left me with an empty feeling. I probably would have actually broke down and cried a little if I stayed until midnight and saw all the characters and CM's waiving goodbye.


----------



## midnight star

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> My emotions were all over the place yesterday. So I did stop by the DLR yesterday. Got there around 4 and stayed till 11. It started off amazing with minimal standby waits for basically everything and with max pass you never had more than a 15 min wait for anything. I went there with a mission to experience all the things I love about Disneyland because we don't know how long it will be closed. It could be months before it's opened again. I know for some of you that's no big deal and in the grand scheme of things it really isn't for me either. Safety comes first. But for someone like me who goes pretty much every week, it's gonna feel strange not having the option to go. When it comes to my mission I left satisfied by accomplishing everything on my list (fav rides, WoC, Fantasmic, eating upstairs in the Golden Horseshoe) but as I was walking down Main Street on my way home, I couldn't help but feel sad. Not knowing when I would be back in a place I love and have gotten used to visiting so much left me with an empty feeling. I probably would have actually broke down and cried a little if I stayed until midnight and saw all the characters and CM's waiving goodbye.


I cried watching the videos of the characters and CM's waving. Someone even posted them locking the gates at 1am after everyone has the leave the stores on Main Street.


----------



## mentos

*Why closing Disneyland is such a blow to American optimism*

https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...and-coronavirus-closure-reflects-america-mood



			
				LA Times excerpt said:
			
		

> And yet come Monday — following the closing of Disneyland Resort and earlier shutdowns in Asia — every single Disney theme park in the world is scheduled to be closed, and a global heartbeat that began in Anaheim will stop beating for the first time in our history. Vietnam, the AIDS crisis, the economic crash of 2008 and even the death of the park’s founder, Walt Disney, couldn’t stop Disneyland from humming.


----------



## Aurora0427

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> My emotions were all over the place yesterday. So I did stop by the DLR yesterday. Got there around 4 and stayed till 11. It started off amazing with minimal standby waits for basically everything and with max pass you never had more than a 15 min wait for anything. I went there with a mission to experience all the things I love about Disneyland because we don't know how long it will be closed. It could be months before it's opened again. I know for some of you that's no big deal and in the grand scheme of things it really isn't for me either. Safety comes first. But for someone like me who goes pretty much every week, it's gonna feel strange not having the option to go. When it comes to my mission I left satisfied by accomplishing everything on my list (fav rides, WoC, Fantasmic, eating upstairs in the Golden Horseshoe) but as I was walking down Main Street on my way home, I couldn't help but feel sad. Not knowing when I would be back in a place I love and have gotten used to visiting so much left me with an empty feeling. I probably would have actually broke down and cried a little if I stayed until midnight and saw all the characters and CM's waiving goodbye.



If I had gone yesterday and stayed to see the CM and character goodbye, I totally would’ve lost it. Love your post, and I feel the exact same way. For us locals, going to Disneyland is a way of life. It’s continuity.... it’s ALWAYS there. It’s symbolic. I’m so glad I took my girls last Thursday. We had a wonderful perfect day with beautiful weather and no crowds. I figured it would be the last time we went for awhile, but even I didn’t see a closure within a week.


----------



## Brancaneve

I apologize if someone else has posted this, but the closure of DLR has broken the streak for Disney Jeff, also known on Instagram as Disney366.  He has been going to Disneyland every day for 2,995 days! His video showed him being the last one to leave the park, with the gates closing behind him as he walked into the esplanade. Wow!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Yea think about it, Disneyland is supposed to be a place to go where you can escape from the realities of everyday life. To get away from whatever is bringing you and the rest of the world down. Like Aurora said "it's ALWAYS there". Now with this Virus it's suddenly taken away from us all. Just sad times all around. No other way to put it


----------



## katyringo

I’m trying to be positive.. but dang. Disney works just closed the college program, stating they need to leave by March 18.  I do think it is very likely the parts will not be back open April 1st.


----------



## EmJ

katyringo said:


> I’m trying to be positive.. but dang. Disney works just closed the college program, stating they need to leave by March 18.  I do think it is very likely the parts will not be back open April 1st.


My son has a 105 fever and slight cough. It's not the flu or strep. We've been asked to voluntarily self isolate until March 30 even though we have NO risk factors, no known contacts with anyone infected, and he is under age 9. We are complying. 

If I'm betting, I think Disney opens sometime around Memorial Day.


----------



## Nonsuch

Brancaneve said:


> I apologize if someone else has posted this, but the closure of DLR has broken the streak for Disney Jeff, also known on Instagram as Disney366.  He has been going to Disneyland every day for 2,995 days! His video showed him being the last one to leave the park, with the gates closing behind him as he walked into the esplanade. Wow!


So the door (almost) literally hit him on the way out


----------



## Camilo

We had a non-refundable reservation at Clarion Inn Anaheim for next week. 

On Thursday, Choice Hotel had posted on their site giving points instead of money back. It was a joke though, with 10000 points (enough for one night, give or take) for any reservation over 1 day. In my case, getting points for one night for a 3 night reservation. In the case of my borther-in-law, one night only for the 5 nights they were going to stay there.

Today, I called the hotel directly, asked if they could cancel and they did. The lady at reception (Chao?) mentioned we would be getting the money back in (up to) 60 days.

I would feel more comfortable if I had received an email on this, but I'll keep waiting.

I also got a voice mail from Disney cancelling my "Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour" and advising the money would be refunded as well...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> My son has a 105 fever and slight cough. It's not the flu or strep. We've been asked to voluntarily self isolate until March 30 even though we have NO risk factors, no known contacts with anyone infected, and he is under age 9. We are complying.
> 
> If I'm betting, I think Disney opens sometime around Memorial Day.


Wow! I hope he’s OK! That’s a high fever. If it’s COVID-19 the good news is kids seem to fight it off really well. Sending prayers too you! I also have a 5-year-old son.


----------



## midnight star

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/201...c.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/about/coping.html
Just wanted to share a tid bit from the CDC on managing stress and anxiety related to COVID-19. With so much uncertainty, and things changing everyday, it's good to take care of ourselves mentally and emotionally.


----------



## Geemo

Disneyland's last day of operations was Friday March 13th due to the virus.
Disney plans to re-open Wednesday April 1st.

Friday the 13th????   April 1st?????
It's almost comical....  
13th - bad luck   
1st - April Fools day

We'll see how it goes over the next days and weeks.
Hoping for the best for everyone.

G


----------



## azdisneylover

StormyCA said:


> Or jacked up to recoup lost profits.  "Here comes Debbie Downer" (Wah-Waaaahhh)



Debbie Downer aka Rachel Dratch. Are you her sister, "StoryCA"?


----------



## TsWade2

Here's my reaction for Disneyland being closed for two weeks:


----------



## LAS2AMS

Aurora0427 said:


> We are all well aware of the overreaching effects of this virus. There’s no need to jump down her throat.



"We?"  The majority of postings I've read are completely ignorant toward the upcoming chaos.  I'm not jumping down anybody's throat, but some people need to be aware that tough times are ahead of us; some people will hurt much worse than others.  At Disneyland, once things settle down, we can look forward to (potentially heavy) discounting and other incentives, and lighter crowds and expected/planned projects to be shelved indefinitely.  The wheels completely fell off the bus last week, and it could be years before the repair is made.

Personally, I think history will reflect shamefully upon the unwarranted (IMO) mass hysteria that's been unleashed upon us.


----------



## mentos

LAS2AMS said:


> "We?"  The majority of postings I've read are completely ignorant toward the upcoming chaos.  I'm not jumping down anybody's throat, but some people need to be aware that tough times are ahead of us; some people will hurt much worse than others.  At Disneyland, once things settle down, we can look forward to (potentially heavy) discounting and other incentives, and lighter crowds and expected/planned projects to be shelved indefinitely.  The wheels completely fell off the bus last week, and it could be years before the repair is made.
> 
> Personally, I think history will reflect shamefully upon the unwarranted (IMO) mass hysteria that's been unleashed upon us.



Italy. 

Prego.


----------



## LAS2AMS

mentos said:


> Italy.
> 
> Prego.



...except that Italy has one of the oldest population's in the world, and most of the people succumbing to the disease are in their 80s and 90s.  Look at the Grand Princess -- so far, it appears that the severe illnesses/deaths are limited to those 70+, most/all of whom had underlying health conditions.  While we should be protecting the elderly/sick, I wouldn't be surprised if history reflects negatively upon the mass hysteria.  Time will tell.


----------



## midnight star

Passholders: Check the app. Disney has extended passes already. My original expiration date was March 30, it is now April 30.


----------



## roctavia

LAS2AMS said:


> ...except that Italy has one of the oldest population's in the world, and most of the people succumbing to the disease are in their 80s and 90s.  Look at the Grand Princess -- so far, it appears that the severe illnesses/deaths are limited to those 70+, most/all of whom had underlying health conditions.  While we should be protecting the elderly/sick, I wouldn't be surprised if history reflects negatively upon the mass hysteria.  Time will tell.


While the people dying from COVID are older, not having available medical care for the cold and flu that kills every age group, not to mention other things like heart attacks/strokes, asthma, broken bones, car crashes etc. etc. etc. overwhelming our already burdened medical system with this virus is also going to be devastating, including in economic ways. 

If cancelling everything for a while stops that from happening, we'll be much farther ahead of this than having a virus ravage our country, which will also cause major economic hardships.  Yes, this halting of business, schools, activities is going to be hard and will take a long time to recover from, but this would be far worse if we didn't do those things. 

Killing off a large portion of our elderly and infirm isn't going to be good for the US either.


----------



## sunflare

midnight star said:


> Passholders: Check the app. Disney has extended passes already. My original expiration date was March 30, it is now April 30.


They might only be doing it for those to expire during the closure. Mine still shows the original date.


----------



## midnight star

sunflare said:


> They might only be doing it for those to expire during the closure. Mine still shows the original date.


True! If it helps any. I have signature +, so they gave it a full extra month. Not sure if that will be the case for everyone? I feel like it would be.


----------



## Geemo

midnight star said:


> Passholders: Check the app. Disney has extended passes already. My original expiration date was March 30, it is now April 30.





sunflare said:


> They might only be doing it for those to expire during the closure. Mine still shows the original date.



Both in the app and online my expiration date hasn't changed yet.  But it's not until the end of October 2020


----------



## Geemo

Just saw this on a FB page of how Disney should handle the situation. 

*Call out a 2319!*


----------



## Kender

Yeah, don't see an update on my date yet. 12/29/2020 is my original. It's probably correct they're doing the ones that expire during the closure first.


----------



## Aurora0427

Ugh never mind. Hitting the ignore function instead.


----------



## Aurora0427

sunflare said:


> They might only be doing it for those to expire during the closure. Mine still shows the original date.



Mine still shows the original date as well!


----------



## StarGirl11

Mine still shows the original date. Hoping that they post something official about the extension like WDW . I have a Premier so I have a feeling I’m going to have to make a call to get the extra weeks.

At the very least I wonder if I’ll get an extension since I have the dual pass or if I’m out of luck until DL goes official it seems?


----------



## midnight star

Geemo said:


> Both in the app and online my expiration date hasn't changed yet.  But it's not until the end of October 2020





Kender said:


> Yeah, don't see an update on my date yet. 12/29/2020 is my original. It's probably correct they're doing the ones that expire during the closure first.





Aurora0427 said:


> Mine still shows the original date as well!





StarGirl11 said:


> Mine still shows the original date. Hoping that they post something official about the extension like WDW . I have a Premier so I have a feeling I’m going to have to make a call to get the extra weeks.
> 
> At the very least I wonder if I’ll get an extension since I have the dual pass or if I’m out of luck until DL goes official it seems?


Keep a look out. Maybe they are doing it in the order for expiration. I’m curious to see if they do it equally for everyone since the original statement on the extension was vague.


----------



## GeneralTso

Come on folks. Be kind to one another.
Don't mess with people's coping mechanisms.
Some people are very cavalier about this, think it's a lot of hype. Others take it extremely serious. And everywhere in between.

Reading these boards and the reactions to the parks closing is a trip. I'm talking tears and devastation! I'm not close to that but I get it. This is a huge part of some people's lives and it's LITERALLY affecting their emotional well being. Like I said, I get it, I respect it.

My personal thought is that this is going to get a whole lot worse before it gets better. I hope I'm wrong.

In the meantime, there's lots of other stuff to do and read and watch. These are very strange times.


----------



## azdisneylover

GeneralTso said:


> Come on folks. Be kind to one another.
> Don't mess with people's coping mechanisms.
> Some people are very cavalier about this, think it's a lot of hype. Others take it extremely serious. And everywhere in between.
> 
> Reading these boards and the reactions to the parks closing is a trip. I'm talking tears and devastation! I'm not close to that but I get it. This is a huge part of some people's lives and it's LITERALLY affecting their emotional well being. Like I said, I get it, I respect it.
> 
> My personal thought is that this is going to get a whole lot worse before it gets better. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> In the meantime, there's lots of other stuff to do and read and watch. These are very strange times.



Well said.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m not crying, you’re crying.


----------



## mamapenguin

StarGirl11 said:


> Mine still shows the original date. Hoping that they post something official about the extension like WDW . I have a Premier so I have a feeling I’m going to have to make a call to get the extra weeks.
> 
> At the very least I wonder if I’ll get an extension since I have the dual pass or if I’m out of luck until DL goes official it seems?


I got an email from Disney Destinations yesterday they are extending APs based on pass type for the days missed. It said that expiration dates would change prior to reopening. I’m Deluxe so I think if they open on 4/1 I will get 15 more days based on good to go days that I will have missed.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Captainkidd76 said:


> I still can't get confirmation on this. We were going for Dapper Days. We were told we'd get a full refund (I paid the hotel in full). My question is, if the resort remains closed, what happens to the discounted rate we got at GCH? Will Disney honor it when the resort reopens? Not interested in a refund. We just want the rate we got.



More than likely you will not get the rate unless Dapper Days is rescheduled and you rebook during the rescheduled Dapper Days. The discount is for Dapper Days attendees. No Dapper Days, no discount.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Captainkidd76 said:


> I still can't get confirmation on this. We were going for Dapper Days. We were told we'd get a full refund (I paid the hotel in full). My question is, if the resort remains closed, what happens to the discounted rate we got at GCH? Will Disney honor it when the resort reopens? Not interested in a refund. We just want the rate we got.


I think the answer is no. Unless you reschedule around the next dapper days event.


----------



## Captainkidd76

smartlabelprint said:


> I think the answer is no. Unless you reschedule around the next dapper days event.



Can't do it. It's during a school week. There is a discount out for June that we could stay at DLH with, but I don't know if that's too early.


----------



## EmJ

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Wow! I hope he’s OK! That’s a high fever. If it’s COVID-19 the good news is kids seem to fight it off really well. Sending prayers too you! I also have a 5-year-old son.


Thank you. We had to leave our house tonight... to go to the ER. His fever hit 106.4. I didn't even know that was possible. Our pediatrician sent us, but they can't do anything for him. Just Motrin, Tylenol, and cool wash cloths. 2020 is not my favorite year. Sigh.


----------



## midnight star

EmJ said:


> Thank you. We had to leave our house tonight... to go to the ER. His fever hit 106.4. I didn't even know that was possible. Our pediatrician sent us, but they can't do anything for him. Just Motrin, Tylenol, and cool wash cloths. 2020 is not my favorite year. Sigh.


Hope the fever breaks soon!


----------



## azdisneylover

EmJ said:


> Thank you. We had to leave our house tonight... to go to the ER. His fever hit 106.4. I didn't even know that was possible. Our pediatrician sent us, but they can't do anything for him. Just Motrin, Tylenol, and cool wash cloths. 2020 is not my favorite year. Sigh.



Oh, your poor baby! That is so hard seeing your child sick. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kender

EmJ said:


> Thank you. We had to leave our house tonight... to go to the ER. His fever hit 106.4. I didn't even know that was possible. Our pediatrician sent us, but they can't do anything for him. Just Motrin, Tylenol, and cool wash cloths. 2020 is not my favorite year. Sigh.



I was just talking about you to my mom today and this situation you're in. We're both hoping for a speedy recovery for your son and better days for you. Those high fevers are no joke.

Maybe try a bath (not cold, not hot; should be comfortable) if you can and if it hasn't been advised against by his doctor. Plus, of course, keep those fluids up. Ice packs that are strategically placed can also help if you aren't doing those already. The main thing I remember from the times we've had to get my high fevers down is to not do it too quickly (which I'm sure you know and were reminded of by the doctor).


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> Thank you. We had to leave our house tonight... to go to the ER. His fever hit 106.4. I didn't even know that was possible. Our pediatrician sent us, but they can't do anything for him. Just Motrin, Tylenol, and cool wash cloths. 2020 is not my favorite year. Sigh.


Oh I am soooooo sorry to hear this! Your poor mama heart! Praying that he gets over this soon! Your future Disney trip will be a truly needed and well-deserved reward for going through this difficult time!

As an aside, I found out my baby will need surgery. They were saying In the next week or two, but I’m not so sure with all that’s going on with coronavirus, the hospitals might be swamped. Its such a crazy time!


----------



## smartlabelprint

EmJ said:


> Thank you. We had to leave our house tonight... to go to the ER. His fever hit 106.4. I didn't even know that was possible. Our pediatrician sent us, but they can't do anything for him. Just Motrin, Tylenol, and cool wash cloths. 2020 is not my favorite year. Sigh.


That’s is high!!!! I’m sorry. My kiddo gets seizures at 100-101. Prescription medicated even. So 106 sounds incredibly scary.


----------



## EmJ

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oh I am soooooo sorry to hear this! Your poor mama heart! Praying that he gets over this soon! Your future Disney trip will be a truly needed and well-deserved reward for going through this difficult time!
> 
> As an aside, I found out my baby will need surgery. They were saying In the next week or two, but I’m not so sure with all that’s going on with coronavirus, the hospitals might be swamped. Its such a crazy time!


Oh, I am so sorry too. I hope they are able to get him in quickly, and that he makes a speedy recovery. It is definitely crazy right now.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I cried watching the videos of the characters and CM's waving. Someone even posted them locking the gates at 1am after everyone has the leave the stores on Main Street.


That's one reason why DH didn't take me to the parks that night. All that emotion, plus the health risk -- just not worth it. He would rather we stay safe and focus on the positive. We can always plan things in the parks for summer.



EmJ said:


> My son has a 105 fever and slight cough. It's not the flu or strep. We've been asked to voluntarily self isolate until March 30 even though we have NO risk factors, no known contacts with anyone infected, and he is under age 9. We are complying.
> 
> If I'm betting, I think Disney opens sometime around Memorial Day.


I'm so sorry to hear this and about your trip to the ER, too. Your son has had such a rough winter -- which means you've been through the wringer right along with him. Prayers for a quick recovery for him and strength and peace of mind for you!



SOCALMouseMommy said:


> ... As an aside, I found out my baby will need surgery. They were saying In the next week or two, but I’m not so sure with all that’s going on with coronavirus, the hospitals might be swamped. Its such a crazy time!


Oh no! Hoping that this isn't anything too serious and that things can be worked out with your doctors and the hospital during this topsy-turvy time. Prayers and good thoughts for you and your little one!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A reminder to everyone participating in this thread: Please keep your comments respectful and courteous to others. It is totally possible to disagree and to discuss serious topics while being respectful and non-dismissive or non-demeaning toward others. This is a sensitive and very stressful time for many people, so let's be mindful of that in how we react and comment to others. For those of you who are making the effort to be thoughtful and aware of other's feelings, thank you.


----------



## jacandjan

I talked with a cast member friend last night and he did confirm that all maintenance/refurb crews will continue to work. I also saw an article that said they had moved construction cranes in behind Toontown so I would guess construction will continue also.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Asking for a friend and I wasn’t sure what advice to give her...

Will the expiration dates for the SOCAL sale and kid promo tickets be extended? If not, can she use them past the expiration date and just pay the difference?

Thanks!


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Asking for a friend and I wasn’t sure what advice to give her...
> 
> Will the expiration dates for the SOCAL sale and kid promo tickets be extended? If not, can she use them past the expiration date and just pay the difference?
> 
> Thanks!


My friend and her sister have the same question. They’ve only gone once so far with their promo tickets


----------



## socaldisneylover

midnight star said:


> My friend and her sister have the same question. They’ve only gone once so far with their promo tickets


Disney is going to have Sooooooo much to deal with.  I'm sure something will be done regarding these passes.  Don't forget they also have issues with all the Food & Wine Festival events that were paid for......and the Sip & Savor passes.  Even the AP popcorn buckets that people were expecting would be good for another 2 weeks.

None of this is good for their bottom line, but I'm sure they'll address the issues over time.  My real concern is that once this terrible situation resolves itself, how insane things are going to be at the parks.  I mean, they're usually extremely busy during the summer, all of these other problems are going to combine themselves, and will have to be somehow worked around.  Not to mention the pent up demand from being closed 6....8.....12 weeks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TikiTikiFan said:


> Asking for a friend and I wasn’t sure what advice to give her...
> 
> Will the expiration dates for the SOCAL sale and kid promo tickets be extended? If not, can she use them past the expiration date and just pay the difference?
> 
> Thanks!



Disney Tourist Blog has complied a DL closure FAQ. In the comments area, the extension of SoCal tickets has been discussed and the tickets should be extended similar to how WDW FL Residents’ tickets have been extended. (All of WDW’s dated tickets valid for dates during the closure have been extended)

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/d...refunds-cancellations-annual-pass-extensions/


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

jacandjan said:


> I talked with a cast member friend last night and he did confirm that all maintenance/refurb crews will continue to work. I also saw an article that said they had moved construction cranes in behind Toontown so I would guess construction will continue also.



I guess if there is a silver lining to this it would be refurbishment / construction completion dates will stay on schedule or even possibly be accelerated. Now I know they won't open Avengers Campus any earlier but what I'm hoping is that the Haunted Mansion will be reopen when the parks do. There was no set in stone date on the HM reopening but most people were saying end of April. I'm thinking that could be when the parks reopen as well.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney Tourist Blog has complied a DL closure FAQ. In the comments area, the extension of SoCal tickets has been discussed and the tickets should be extended similar to how WDW FL Residents’ tickets have been extended. (All of WDW’s dated tickets valid for dates during the closure have been extended)



Thanks! I’ll pass it along. Get Away Today has been telling people so far there’s no extension on those expiration dates but I think it makes sense they could change that like the article you posted mentioned. Just have to wait and see. 

If they don’t extend it, do those tickets become useless after the expiration? Or can you use them  and pay the upcharge difference?


----------



## montreid

I would believe disney would welcome any business and foot traffic once it reopens.  

disney is trying to do the right thing -- they even released frozen 2 for us to watch last night -  thank you!


----------



## Evita_W

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Absolutely right. We should make no effort to prevent hundreds of thousands of people from dying. All those people dying and being hospitalized long-term will have absolutely no adverse effect on our economy, or on the mental health of people who love them.


I never said, we should make no effort, I said closing things is the WRONG effort. There are many other choices that could have been made from reducing capacity to increasing cleaning to closing certain high risk attractions, for example the Finding Nemo Subs probably would have need to be closed if the parks had remained open.

Also, The reality is the vast majority of people who get sick won't need to be hospitalized and closing everything for a few weeks isn't going to reduce anything, just increase homelessness and disease in the long run and MORE people will die and be hospitalized over the long run than if we let this run its course. Yes, it will be different people, in this case we have younger, healthier people not needing to be hospitalized, getting sick and dying. We will also be seeing increased suicide rates. There are no perfect answers, but what they came up with is definitely the wrong one.


----------



## Evita_W

montreid said:


> I would believe disney would welcome any business and foot traffic once it reopens.
> 
> disney is trying to do the right thing -- they even released frozen 2 for us to watch last night -  thank you!


Let's make it clear, Disney already had a plan in place that they were going to remain open and implement that would have been far better for the long term health of the public, they were even exempted from the ban on gatherings over 250.

They only chose to shut down because of public perception, if they were truly interested in protecting public health long term, they would have stuck to their guns and said, no, because closing will cause more harm long term than remaining open and adjusting some operations.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TikiTikiFan said:


> If they don’t extend it, do those tickets become useless after the expiration? Or can you use them and pay the upcharge difference?


The easiest thing for DL to do is extend all SoCal and Kids’ tickets. WDW has added on a month extension to their FL Resident tickets.

The next easiest thing would be to comp or ‘even exchange’ the remaining ticketed days. That would take more guest time or Ticket Window time so I’m sure Disney chooses the easiest route and extends the tickets.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

But if they don’t do that the tickets are worthless after expiration- correct? I’m just trying to pass on info to her- I’ve never used promo tickets like that so don’t know how it works.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TikiTikiFan said:


> But if they don’t do that the tickets are worthless after expiration- correct? I’m just trying to pass on info to her- I’ve never used promo tickets like that so don’t know how it works.


Tickets that have a ‘use by’ date have always retained their value towards other tickets or an upgrade.

I’d just reassure her that Disney isn’t going to claim those tickets are ‘worthless’ because of park closure during a pandemic.


----------



## Evita_W

Disney has said unused tickets can be refunded during this, they have said what they are doing about partially used tickets, aside from APs, which they have stated Disneyland APs will be extended based on the number of days closed and the pass level type.


----------



## mentos

I reeeeallly want to know what the extended downtime procedures are. Like do you run the monorail and trains a few times a day? Jungle Cruise boats running along empty a few times per day?

I know seasonal theme parks do it all the time, but curious what DL does.

I remember growing up and being told IASW continues to run with the volume lowered overnight...perhaps different now in a digital age.


----------



## abbey71211

I have a feeling this closure could be a lot longer than we think. I work as a travel agent outside of the USA and we have a number of clients who work at WDW who have had their work visas cancelled without warning and have until Tuesday to vacate their WDW provided accommodation. Why would they be laying off staff if they didn't forsee this extending for some time..


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Was just curios since they have people working in the shops of DTD that they might still have the construction/rehab work going ahead as well.


----------



## Kender

abbey71211 said:


> I have a feeling this closure could be a lot longer than we think. I work as a travel agent outside of the USA and we have a number of clients who work at WDW who have had their work visas cancelled without warning and have until Tuesday to vacate their WDW provided accommodation. Why would they be laying off staff if they didn't forsee this extending for some time..



They did just end the college program for everyone in the current spring program at WDW . Is that what your clients were in? It's the first one I definitely think of that has provided housing. Or something else I've forgotten about?

This one doesn't really shock me if I'm being honest. Makes me sad, but doesn't shock me. The program is generally the length of a semester so a relatively soon end date. From a business perspective it would be better to just end a college program early. Free up resources if things continue past the initial closure. Basically a plan for the worst, hope for the best situation.

I did like that they are going to pay the college program participants through the end of the month still, but effective immediately will cease taking out the housing allowance.

Edit: ah! New article popped up. I did forget about the cultural representative program. I believe these are also limited in length programs, yes? So still makes sense to me even though I find it sad.

2nd edit: looks like full time were allowed to stay though? Honestly been awhile since I talked to someone in this program so I've totally forgotten 99% of the details. Be right back while I go refresh my memory and read up on what they're doing for these people . Only knew the college program details offhand.


----------



## pokee99

Yes! I've been wondering if they may delay the opening of Avengers Campus, too.

It's hard to know if the closure will help or hinder all the maintenance and construction. On the one hand, if the park is closed, they could have all hands on deck. On the other hand, workers could be sick or taking time off to spend with their families. 

We need some inside scoop...


----------



## pokee99

I've been scouring the internet trying to find a clear answer to the ticket refund question. Can't seem to find one. Calling would be impossible...

Anyone get a REFUND for Park Hoppers?

I bought three 4 day hoppers - UNUSED. I can reschedule for two of us, but i will not be able to reschedule 3rd person - and even a long extension through 2021 won't work. That ticket needs to be cancelled. 

I understand that during normal, personal reasons your expired ticket can be used towards the purchase of another ticket.  But we don't plan on going back for years, so I'm hoping they're offering refunds...


----------



## socaldisneylover

Absolute best case scenario is 6-8 weeks.  But it could easily become 8-12 weeks or even longer.


----------



## midnight star

socaldisneylover said:


> Absolute best case scenario is 6-8 weeks.  But it could easily become 8-12 weeks or even longer.


What's interesting is that they already extended my pass to April 30. I thought they weren't going to extend until the park was about to open. So I wonder if they are hoping to open before than, if not then just keep extending them?


----------



## jacandjan

I originally posted this in the Disneyland Resort Closure super thread.

I talked with a cast member friend last night and he did confirm that all maintenance/refurb crews will continue to work. I also saw an article that said they had moved construction cranes in behind Toontown so I would guess construction will continue also.

Tried to post a link to Toontown article but I guess that is not ok.


----------



## gottalovepluto

You will need to call Disneyland ticketing to plead your case. I wish you luck, reports from the WDW side of things is Disney is holding firm on no refunds of park tickets.


----------



## Kender

midnight star said:


> What's interesting is that they already extended my pass to April 30. I thought they weren't going to extend until the park was about to open. So I wonder if they are hoping to open before than, if not then just keep extending them?



Was snooping on comments on the AP Facebook page.

Someone with a 3/17 expiration date (on a Deluxe) got extended to 4/30 as well. So now it's looking like the 4/30 date is just a flat extension for anyone that expired during the closure regardless of days missed.

This makes me even more confused how they'll handle the extensions for everyone else that isn't expiring during the closure.

Also I am seeing some people say they don't see an updated expiration yet in the same comments and they expire during the closure. Definitely seem to be doing this in waves even among those who expire during the closure.


----------



## mentos

jacandjan said:


> I originally posted this in the Disneyland Resort Closure super thread.
> 
> I talked with a cast member friend last night and he did confirm that all maintenance/refurb crews will continue to work. I also saw an article that said they had moved construction cranes in behind Toontown so I would guess construction will continue also.
> 
> Tried to post a link to Toontown article but I guess that is not ok.



I’d link not allowed, can you describe in excruciating detail how you found it? I’d like to read.

Not sure why not allowed, ive posted pertinent LA Times/OC Register articles here no problems.


----------



## Kender

jacandjan said:


> Tried to post a link to Toontown article but I guess that is not ok.





mentos said:


> I’d link not allowed, can you describe in excruciating detail how you found it? I’d like to read.
> 
> Not sure why not allowed, ive posted pertinent LA Times/OC Register articles here no problems.



That's because there is a particular, well known Disney news website that is banned from being posted on Disboards. You can tell this when it shows up with **** in place of the website name.


----------



## jacandjan

Hummmm, had no idea !! Why is that ??


----------



## Kender

jacandjan said:


> Hummmm, had no idea !! Why is that ??



All I know is it's banned


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Evita_W said:


> I never said, we should make no effort, I said closing things is the WRONG effort. There are many other choices that could have been made from reducing capacity to increasing cleaning to closing certain high risk attractions, for example the Finding Nemo Subs probably would have need to be closed if the parks had remained open.
> 
> Also, The reality is the vast majority of people who get sick won't need to be hospitalized and closing everything for a few weeks isn't going to reduce anything, just increase homelessness and disease in the long run and MORE people will die and be hospitalized over the long run than if we let this run its course. Yes, it will be different people, in this case we have younger, healthier people not needing to be hospitalized, getting sick and dying. We will also be seeing increased suicide rates. There are no perfect answers, but what they came up with is definitely the wrong one.



Do you have even a single dataset or study you can point to in order to back up this wildly wrong speculation? Because I can point to a whole lot about how social distancing and flattening the curve so that hospitals aren't overwhelmed all at once saves more lives than just letting people gather in large groups like normal, to watch parades, etc. Just compare the results of the 1918 flu epidemic in Philadelphia, which held its St. Paddy's parade, to St. Louis, which didn't. (Hint: A LOT more people died in Philly) 

It sucks that Disney had to do this for public health and safety. I was really looking forward to my cruise in October, and it will probably be canceled. But other people's lives, (yes, even old people's lives) matter more than my vacation.


----------



## socaldisneylover

It's rather unfortunate that this virus does not target those who find it to be no big deal, and spare those of us who are rightfully taking precautions.


----------



## jacandjan

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Do you have even a single dataset or study you can point to in order to back up this wildly wrong speculation? Because I can point to a whole lot about how social distancing and flattening the curve so that hospitals aren't overwhelmed all at once saves more lives than just letting people gather in large groups like normal, to watch parades, etc. Just compare the results of the 1918 flu epidemic in Philadelphia, which held its St. Paddy's parade, to St. Louis, which didn't. (Hint: A LOT more people died in Philly)
> 
> It sucks that Disney had to do this for public health and safety. I was really looking forward to my cruise in October, and it will probably be canceled. But other people's lives, (yes, even old people's lives) matter more than my vacation.


Well said, there seems to be many opinions here but most are lite on facts and there are many unknowns at this point as well. Besides that this tread is supposed to be about questions and information.


----------



## goofy1954

Excellent news that work is continuing!


----------



## mentos

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Do you have even a single dataset or study you can point to in order to back up this wildly wrong speculation? Because I can point to a whole lot about how social distancing and flattening the curve so that hospitals aren't overwhelmed all at once saves more lives than just letting people gather in large groups like normal, to watch parades, etc. Just compare the results of the 1918 flu epidemic in Philadelphia, which held its St. Paddy's parade, to St. Louis, which didn't. (Hint: A LOT more people died in Philly)
> 
> It sucks that Disney had to do this for public health and safety. I was really looking forward to my cruise in October, and it will probably be canceled. But other people's lives, (yes, even old people's lives) matter more than my vacation.



There are people of the opinion that people losing money, cancelling events, and a national recession is more of an issue than death. 

I don’t subscribe to that idea, but it’s an opinion that’s out there. 

Agencies inside the US gov’t value a life at $7-9M per life, so that’s part of the calculus as well.


----------



## sgrap

midnight star said:


> Passholders: Check the app. Disney has extended passes already. My original expiration date was March 30, it is now April 30.


What type of pass do you have?  We have Flex Pass and it hasn't changed yet.


----------



## midnight star

sgrap said:


> What type of pass do you have?  We have Flex Pass and it hasn't changed yet.


Signature +, but it might have something to do with the fact that mine expires during the closure. It's original expiration was March 30. Now it's April 30. So that's 45 days?


----------



## Chenalex

I have a signature pass and my gf has a deluxe pass and neither of them have their dates extended. Still 4/23/2020


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Chenalex said:


> I have a signature pass and my gf has a deluxe pass and neither of them have their dates extended. Still 4/23/2020



We have four passes in our family. Three different levels. Three different expiration dates. Only our passes with expiration dates during the current projected closure have been extended. I suspect they may choose only to extend passes that expire during the closure until they reopen. Then they can extend the remaining APs appropriately based on the actual length of the closure.


----------



## Geemo

The CDC has posted new guidelines today.

They recommend that for the next 8 weeks, organizers (whether groups or individuals) cancel or postpone in-person events that consist of 50 people or more throughout the United States.

This recommendation does not apply to the day to day operation of organizations such as schools, institutes of higher learning, or businesses. This recommendation is made in an attempt to reduce introduction of the virus into new communities and to slow the spread of infection in communities already affected by the virus. This recommendation is not intended to supersede the advice of local public health officials.


----------



## Aurora0427

socaldisneylover said:


> It's rather unfortunate that this virus does not target those who find it to be no big deal, and spare those of us who are rightfully taking precautions.



I have thought this so many times the last few days.... Then immediately asked for forgiveness!  I don’t wish it on anyone, but some of these idiotic comments just make me crazy. It’s very very frustrating.


----------



## TsWade2

You 


Geemo said:


> The CDC has posted new guidelines today.
> 
> They recommend that for the next 8 weeks, organizers (whether groups or individuals) cancel or postpone in-person events that consist of 50 people or more throughout the United States.
> 
> This recommendation does not apply to the day to day operation of organizations such as schools, institutes of higher learning, or businesses. This recommendation is made in an attempt to reduce introduction of the virus into new communities and to slow the spread of infection in communities already affected by the virus. This recommendation is not intended to supersede the advice of local public health officials.


You mean they're allowing only 50 people in the park if it opens?


----------



## Aurora0427

TsWade2 said:


> You
> 
> You mean they're allowing only 50 people in the park if it opens?



Pretty sure this is indicative that the parks will be closed much longer than 3/31. Everyone just needs to prepare themselves.... I’m guessing May 15 at the earliest for an opening.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

TsWade2 said:


> You
> 
> You mean they're allowing only 50 people in the park if it opens?


I highly doubt the park will open in the next eight weeks given the current circumstances but who knows.


----------



## Kender

Geemo said:


> The CDC has posted new guidelines today.
> 
> They recommend that for the next 8 weeks, organizers (whether groups or individuals) cancel or postpone in-person events that consist of 50 people or more throughout the United States.
> 
> This recommendation does not apply to the day to day operation of organizations such as schools, institutes of higher learning, or businesses. This recommendation is made in an attempt to reduce introduction of the virus into new communities and to slow the spread of infection in communities already affected by the virus. This recommendation is not intended to supersede the advice of local public health officials.



Unfortunately this has a huge possibility to affect my work . Or at least my work is planning for the possibility this could include us as is I think all other Bay Area theatres. If it does, this 8 week hiatus would likely have us cancelling our first show of the season.

We'll see. Times like these I really wish I could simply just read the last chapter like I do with books before I start reading from the beginning. Being able to shift focus to future Disney trips and minor things like AP extensions is what's keeping me sane right now when the rest gets overwhelming.


----------



## TsWade2

Aurora0427 said:


> Pretty sure this is indicative that the parks will be closed much longer than 3/31. Everyone just needs to prepare themselves.... I’m guessing May 15 at the earliest for an opening.


Don't make me go there, please. I miss Disneyland already, thanks to the stupid virus!


----------



## disneychrista

TsWade2 said:


> Don't make me go there, please. I miss Disneyland already, thanks to the stupid virus!


It's been like 2 days. I think you'll be okay. After a couple month hiatus, you may just have a new appreciation for the magic of the park.

My next planned trip is 26 month away (and my last one nearly 4 years ago), hopefully it will be business as usual by then.


----------



## pharmama

I’ve always assumed it’s because the banned site will post the barest thread of rumor, conjecture or park related gossip in a way that appears to be more official “news” than it really is.
Sometimes they’re things that can really stir the pot.

I still read stuff from the banned site but definitely take it with a grain...nay, a pile...of salt.

Anyway, if you google crane toontown railway you will get the “article” (wherein they made a full news post that things were proceeding as planned on Runaway Railway in Toontown and construction/refurbs would continue during the park closure based on some photographs of cranes being moved into the area on the last day the park was open).

ETA: Sorry if this post seems random.  It was part of another thread that got merged in here but most of the other thread is on the previous page and I didn't quote the original post so now it seems a bit out of context...


----------



## mentos

Haha, the more something banned, the more I want to read it. Barbara Streisand effect


----------



## mentos

I’m gonna make a prediction now...Monday, May 18 reopening. Backup guess....Monday, May 11.

I need some Vegas odds on this one!


----------



## Kender

Just got an email that all Disney stores in North America are closing beginning 3/17.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

To Repeat:
A reminder to *everyone* participating in this thread: Please keep your comments respectful and courteous to others. It is totally possible to disagree and to discuss serious topics while being respectful and non-dismissive or non-demeaning toward others. This is a sensitive and very stressful time for many people, so let's be mindful of that in how we react and comment to others. For those of you who are making the effort to be thoughtful and aware of other's feelings, thank you.

This thread is about helping each other by sharing information about the temporary DLR closure and issues relating to that, e.g. ticket questions, trip rescheduling, news/updates about the parks, etc. This is not a thread about arguing or proving who's right or smarter or superior in their knowledge. Arguing is not helpful to anyone here, and argumentative posts will be deleted. For those choosing to help and encourage others in this thread, thank you!


----------



## sjmac42

I think this is new.  I apologise if it is not.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/Looks like they have announced extensions to single and multi day tickets through the end of 2021 (plus the 13 days for multi day tickets).  For single day tickets they are sticking with the tiers at this stage.  I assume if you reschedule to a more expensive day, you would pay the difference.

Also announced is Disney operated businesses in DTD will close from 8pm Monday.

Again, apologies if this is old news.  I have been following this thread but don’t recall seeing this info re expiration dates and DTD.

Stay safe and well everyone.  Maybe with all the added hand washing atm those bar nuts will be safe to eat . . . . . . .


----------



## theluckyrabbit

sjmac42 said:


> I think this is new.  I apologise if it is not.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/Looks like they have announced extensions to single and multi day tickets through the end of 2021 (plus the 13 days for multi day tickets).  For single day tickets they are sticking with the tiers at this stage.  I assume if you reschedule to a more expensive day, you would pay the difference.
> 
> Also announced is Disney operated businesses in DTD will close from 8pm Monday.
> 
> Again, apologies if this is old news.  I have been following this thread but don’t recall seeing this info re expiration dates and DTD.
> 
> Stay safe and well everyone.  Maybe with all the added hand washing atm those bar nuts will be safe to eat . . . . . . .


Thank you for posting the link -- it's always helpful for people to have something official to refer to!


----------



## Jerryp49

mentos said:


> I’m gonna make a prediction now...Monday, May 18 reopening. Backup guess....Monday, May 11.
> 
> I need some Vegas odds on this one!



The Vegas casinos are closing   :
https://theweek.com/speedreads/9024...vegas-strip-are-closing-doors-due-coronavirus


----------



## Jerryp49

From Westsider from another site :  Quote

The schedules for all Ops CM's at DLR are created by an army of over 100 CM's called Production Schedulers. Those Production Schedulers are tweeting that they have all just been told tonight not to report to work tomorrow, which is a 180 degree change from what they were told on Friday as they were supposed to be some of the hourly CM's that were to still report to work.

Schedules are created three weeks in advance. All work on future schedules for all 20,000+ Ops CM's at DLR is now on hold indefinitely. The Scheduling teams would have begun working on creating the schedules for week ending April 11th if they had reported to work tomorrow.

With the CDC alert that no gathering of more than 50 people should be allowed for the next 8 weeks, and with no Production Schedulers working on creating new schedules for CM's anyway, it's now obvious that DLR will remain closed for more than a month. Likely much longer.

The schedules were already created through week ending April 4th, and those schedules were how CM's were going to be paid for their scheduled hours for the next two weeks. But now, beginning April 5th, no hourly CM's will have scheduled hours created or posted. It's unclear how you pay someone for hours they were never scheduled for, so CM's should prepare for a statement from Disney explaining that. Hopefully TDA makes a clear statement on if hourly CM's will continue to be paid past week ending April 4th, especially now that no schedules are being created past that date.   Unquote


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Jerryp49 said:


> From Westsider from another site :  Quote
> 
> The schedules for all Ops CM's at DLR are created by an army of over 100 CM's called Production Schedulers. Those Production Schedulers are tweeting that they have all just been told tonight not to report to work tomorrow, which is a 180 degree change from what they were told on Friday as they were supposed to be some of the hourly CM's that were to still report to work.
> 
> Schedules are created three weeks in advance. All work on future schedules for all 20,000+ Ops CM's at DLR is now on hold indefinitely. The Scheduling teams would have begun working on creating the schedules for week ending April 11th if they had reported to work tomorrow.
> 
> With the CDC alert that no gathering of more than 50 people should be allowed for the next 8 weeks, and with no Production Schedulers working on creating new schedules for CM's anyway, it's now obvious that DLR will remain closed for more than a month. Likely much longer.
> 
> The schedules were already created through week ending April 4th, and those schedules were how CM's were going to be paid for their scheduled hours for the next two weeks. But now, beginning April 5th, no hourly CM's will have scheduled hours created or posted. It's unclear how you pay someone for hours they were never scheduled for, so CM's should prepare for a statement from Disney explaining that. Hopefully TDA makes a clear statement on if hourly CM's will continue to be paid past week ending April 4th, especially now that no schedules are being created past that date.   Unquote


I know it's very much the unknown, but I wish Disney would just announce they are planning a longer closure then initially mentioned. I have a trip scheduled and the limbo is killing me as I am sure it is for a lot of people.


----------



## waltonmkb

mentos said:


> I’m gonna make a prediction now...Monday, May 18 reopening. Backup guess....Monday, May 11.
> 
> I need some Vegas odds on this one!



I would be thrilled with this!  My trip is planned for May 18th-22nd!


----------



## Geemo

mentos said:


> I’m gonna make a prediction now...Monday, May 18 reopening. Backup guess....Monday, May 11.
> 
> I need some Vegas odds on this one!


Vegas odds....  Well it looks like Vegas is beginning to shut down too.

I don't think it will be May 11th, if Disney was considering it then they should go with Sunday May 10th for "Mother's Day".

I thought it was funny when I saw the re-opening date April 1st "April fools Day"


----------



## jacandjan

A little something to lighten the mood !! No idea who made it but they are talented.


----------



## Krandor

Brittney Cornwell said:


> I know it's very much the unknown, but I wish Disney would just announce they are planning a longer closure then initially mentioned. I have a trip scheduled and the limbo is killing me as I am sure it is for a lot of people.



I think it is more that disney is trying to do things in phases to avoid overloading their lines. They announced the resorts for WDW closing about the time the parks closed. So I'm betting on an extension after they get the resorts/DS/DD closed friday night or saturday. 

I'm in limbo too for WDW since I have a trip around mid-april for star wars half marathon (BTW, DLR needs to get their races restarted)


----------



## AndrewC

This is INSANE if they're shut down for 3 to 6 weeks. I know it needs to be done, and I'm glad they're following guidelines and not fighting that, but holy cow this has got to hit the bottom line HAAAARD. Anyone wanna take bets that this might have come into play on Bob Iger stepping down? I suspect he was already thinking about it, but if he had any forethought to this coming it might have been what triggered the immediate actions 

Washington state schools are shut down until April 24th and they just shut down all entertainment, restaurants (delivery/take only now), bars, etc. Things are still going to get worse before they get better.


----------



## socaldisneylover

AndrewC said:


> This is INSANE if they're shut down for 3 to 6 weeks. I know it needs to be done, and I'm glad they're following guidelines and not fighting that, but holy cow this has got to hit the bottom line HAAAARD.


I know we're all focused on Disneyland, but consider the bigger picture.  There is going to be a lot more suffering over the next 2-3 months than people are willing to accept right now.  Disney is at least able to get through this intact.  Many, Many, Many others will not be.


----------



## StormyCA

I was semi-planning a trip in late June or mid-July.  At this point once we have the days firmed up the most I'm going to do is make a room reservation and pay the deposit.  Anything else (tix, airfare, etc) is going to be on hold until we get a clearer picture.

I'm now thinking end of May at the earliest.


----------



## mentos

socaldisneylover said:


> I know we're all focused on Disneyland, but consider the bigger picture.  There is going to be a lot more suffering over the next 2-3 months than people are willing to accept right now.  Disney is at least able to get through this intact.  Many, Many, Many others will not be.



It's going to hurt bad... we have friends that run small businesses--nail salons, a small restaurant, a coffee shop, and a barber--and their business has virtually vanished overnight.

Most small businesses have < 1 month of liquidity (2 weeks, if the 2019 report from the gov't is to be believed). It's going to get ugly.


----------



## Jerryp49

6 Bay Area Counties are  to shelter in place until April 7

https://www.sfchronicle.com/local-politics/article/Bay-Area-must-shelter-in-place-Only-15135014.php


----------



## mentos

This is probably BEYOND obvious, but the Walt Disney Family Museum in San Francisco is officially closed until 3/20/20...and likely beyond April 7 as they have not yet directly addressed Mayor Breed’s latest shelter-in-place mandate.

Sincerely, Captain Obvious.


----------



## Winnowill

mentos said:


> I’m gonna make a prediction now...Monday, May 18 reopening. Backup guess....Monday, May 11.
> 
> I need some Vegas odds on this one!


We're supposed to be going for Memorial Day weekend. If that's the weekend following the re-opening, they place is going to be CRAZY. I'd like to reschedule, but we booked with timeshare points that expire June 1 and I don't know if they will extend that given the circumstances.

More than that, I am deeply concerned about the likely job losses and business closures that are inevitably going to occur with this. My heart breaks for people who will lose their livelihoods through no fault of their own. I'm concerned as well as with the precedent we are setting. If this becomes the new norm for addressing these outbreaks, this is going to happen every 2-3 years. I get that it's out of "an abundance of caution" (most overused phrase of the last week), but i also get that these precautions are wreaking havoc on the country as much as the disease itself is. The whole situation is lose/lose/lose. There is no win.


----------



## StormyCA

mentos said:


> It's going to hurt bad... we have friends that run small businesses--nail salons, a small restaurant, a coffee shop, and a barber--and their business has virtually vanished overnight.
> 
> Most small businesses have < 1 month of liquidity (2 weeks, if the 2019 report from the gov't is to be believed). It's going to get ugly.



Yes, my son has quite a few friends who have restaurants.  They're really scared of losing their businesses as well as upset at having to lay off their employees.


----------



## Kender

Jerryp49 said:


> 6 Bay Area Counties are  to shelter in place until April 7
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/local-politics/article/Bay-Area-must-shelter-in-place-Only-15135014.php



Yo from the SF East Bay (Contra Costa County) 

I was in Costco when this news broke. It went from relatively sane to somewhere between double to triple the people. And quite a few more rude people (someone kept getting too close to me and ended up slamming their cart into my handle bars from behind me; barely missed hitting my hand). I booked it out of there with the few things I went in to get (important things like Mexicoke and Dr Pepper  ).

I also had to stop by the Disney store today to do an exchange I've been putting off. Manager said that they found out late last night too about the closure of the stores without much notice before the emails went out.

All my work is officially not happening right now except for some budget work from home tomorrow for my main job. But then I'm basically twiddling my thumbs because I can't work from home on most things. We're not even allowed in our office building starting at midnight tonight. I hope I remembered everything I might need in the next couple weeks


----------



## midnight star

Kender said:


> Yo from the SF East Bay (Contra Costa County)
> 
> I was in Costco when this news broke. It went from relatively sane to somewhere between double to triple the people. And quite a few more rude people (someone kept getting too close to me and ended up slamming their cart into my handle bars from behind me; barely missed hitting my hand). I booked it out of there with the few things I went in to get (important things like Mexicoke and Dr Pepper  ).
> 
> I also had to stop by the Disney store today to do an exchange I've been putting off. Manager said that they found out late last night too about the closure of the stores without much notice before the emails went out.
> 
> All my work is officially not happening right now except for some budget work from home tomorrow for my main job. But then I'm basically twiddling my thumbs because I can't work from home on most things. We're not even allowed in our office building starting at midnight tonight. I hope I remembered everything I might need in the next couple weeks


A mom at work told me about this! Good luck! My job too is now officially remote. You can go back to get supplies if you need them but basically they want you to stay away


----------



## ironband74

Kender said:


> Yo from the SF East Bay (Contra Costa County)
> 
> I was in Costco when this news broke. It went from relatively sane to somewhere between double to triple the people. And quite a few more rude people (someone kept getting too close to me and ended up slamming their cart into my handle bars from behind me; barely missed hitting my hand). I booked it out of there with the few things I went in to get (important things like Mexicoke and Dr Pepper  ).
> 
> I also had to stop by the Disney store today to do an exchange I've been putting off. Manager said that they found out late last night too about the closure of the stores without much notice before the emails went out.
> 
> All my work is officially not happening right now except for some budget work from home tomorrow for my main job. But then I'm basically twiddling my thumbs because I can't work from home on most things. We're not even allowed in our office building starting at midnight tonight. I hope I remembered everything I might need in the next couple weeks


Hi From the East bay (Alameda County Represent!)

Wife sent me to Safeway right after the news hit.  Two words to describe:  in.  sane.

However, everyone was very polite, at least.  I stood there in line for 40 minutes to check out thinking "Can't go to Disnelyland, but at least I can wait in line"  I also wondered at the logic of heading to a crowded store right after being told a shelter in place was coming. 

Just got the email from work that our site is shutting down for the duration.  For better or worse, my function can be done from home.


----------



## disneychrista

Jerryp49 said:


> 6 Bay Area Counties are  to shelter in place until April 7


Honestly, I think that is just the beginning. I expect this to expand to all of California sooner than any of would like to think.


----------



## pharmama

San Mateo County here.  Just went to Whole Foods and they are metering entry- one customer in, one customer out.  Kinda nice inside the store and at least gives you a chance of not being smashed up against others.  Especially since I went to the entrance in the below ground parking garage only to find there was NO line to get in down there.  Only had to wait about 30 seconds for someone to come out...

My job is 100% remote anyway... but working from home full time when my husband and 3 kids are also doing so is a whole different ball game...


----------



## Kender

ironband74 said:


> Hi From the East bay (Alameda County Represent!)
> 
> Wife sent me to Safeway right after the news hit.  Two words to describe:  in.  sane.
> 
> However, everyone was very polite, at least.  I stood there in line for 40 minutes to check out thinking "Can't go to Disnelyland, but at least I can wait in line"  I also wondered at the logic of heading to a crowded store right after being told a shelter in place was coming.
> 
> Just got the email from work that our site is shutting down for the duration.  For better or worse, my function can be done from home.



Oh! Hello, neighbor! My work is in Alameda county! Or at least our offices are. Theatre space is in Contra Costa county. I can't remember if I've mentioned my work name before, but it's the theatre that's on the east side of the Caldecott. Not hard to figure out, but I don't want to blatantly say my work's name right now.

Yeah, I was only at Costco to get soda for me so I stop drinking the supply of what my mom likes and to look for rice for a couple friends who can't go out. It was totally fine before the announcement. I guess people missed the "you can go out for essentials" part of the mandate? I'm on call for all of my mom's friends (especially the ones closer to her age) and several of mine to do essential errands as needed. Might as well be. Not like I have work for three weeks   . I am going to get so much cleaning done being cooped up.

I did get lucky with lines, though. Maybe 10 minutes max. And most of that time was people having to give up extras they bought (Costco has gone to a max quantity of one per item; this included even things that haven't been running low). I don't know what it looked like after the crazy "we got a shelter in place, let's go shopping" crowd finally got in line, though.


----------



## EmJ

Hey everyone, I regretfully must drop this comment and run because everything is chaos, but I received the message below from Lansky's and it tugged at my heartstrings. We will be taking advantage of this option for our rescheduled August trip. For anyone else who was scheduled to use Lansky's but has been forced to cancel, you may wish to see if it makes sense for you as well.

*"Lansky has been monitoring the latest updates concerning the COVID-19 outbreak and its impact locally and worldwide.

First and foremost, I sincerely wish you and your loved ones well during this time.

As it has been our Company’s refund policy to provide 100% refund for any cancellations made 3 hours prior to the scheduled trip, we are continuing to honor this policy.

However, as there has been a tremendous increased amount of cancellations, we are offering another alternative option to receive credit for your trip.

If you choose to receive a credit(store credit) for your trip instead of a refund, which is valid for 3 years from issue day, we will give you a 10% discount for your trip.

Also, you can get a refund anytime upon your request.

By opting in to take this option, you are saving this small business, the economy and also receiving a 10% discount for your trip.

I sincerely request that you consider taking this option to help save our Company during this uncertain time so that we can all get through this together.

Thank you for your continued patronage and please stay healthy."*


----------



## ccarolinec

Jerryp49 said:


> 6 Bay Area Counties are  to shelter in place until April 7
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/local-politics/article/Bay-Area-must-shelter-in-place-Only-15135014.php


I’m from Contra Costa County. I’m less panicked about the situation as a whole then wondering what I’m gonna do for three weeks possibly more just in my home. I get stir crazy so easily. I know it’s for the best but not moving around outside and socializing as I normally do will take getting used to.


----------



## tsumgirl

UPDATE Re: Disneyland Tickets/SoCal & Child Promo Tickets/Canada Resident Tickets/Australia & NZ Resident Tickets


This and more Covid-19 info can be found at:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## disneylover102

Will they be working on refurbishments and continuing to build Avengers Campus during this time? If they aren’t, could Avengers Campus be opening later?


----------



## mgd

disneylover102 said:


> Will they be working on refurbishments and continuing to build Avengers Campus during this time? If they aren’t, could Avengers Campus be opening later?


I heard congress is working on a bill to mandate just that.  

Pelosi said:  "The failure of this president to get Avengers Campus open on time is simply unacceptable."


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Ugh, today the anxiety hit me hard.

I’m worried, sad, and already sick of being in the house. I’m a single mom so being quarantined with no other adults is a bit difficult. My son, however, is in Fortnite heaven. 

I hope the Disney bloggers keep posting but I suppose what would they even post about? Either way, gotta take it day by day.

I did see a WDW blogger post that they’re still working hard on Cinderella’s castle so I’d assume they’re hard at work over at Disneyland too? Seems silly not to?


----------



## Kender

ccarolinec said:


> I’m from Contra Costa County. I’m less panicked about the situation as a whole then wondering what I’m gonna do for three weeks possibly more just in my home. I get stir crazy so easily. I know it’s for the best but not moving around outside and socializing as I normally do will take getting used to.



Hello fellow Contra Costa neighbor! I feel like I'm getting to know just how close many of us actually live to each other, lol!

I think my mom is planning to do walks in our neighborhood (since that's still allowed as long as it's not a part of a group) and chat with her BFF on her phone who will also be walking in her in neighborhood in a different part of the Bay.

We're also going to take advantage of the Animation Academy YouTube videos for some Disney art magic fun.

A friend and I discussed Skyping and then watching a movie together over Skype.

It also helps we really, REALLY need to do some serious spring cleaning. So we've got a lot to keep us busy.

None of that might be up your alley, but just a few ways we're planning to keep ourselves sane


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Update on DTD: What is open and what is closed --

From the MP page for Disney Closure Updates, https://mouseplanet.com/12608/Walt_Disney_Company_Operational_Responses_to_COVID19…(3/16/20):

Downtown Disney operates with modified operating hours of 10:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. on March 16.
Shops
All Disney-owned and operated stores in Downtown Disney will close as of Tuesday, March 17. This closing includes the flagship World of Disney store, as well as The Disney Dress Shop; Disney Home; Disney Pin Traders; Marceline's Confectionery and WonderGround Gallery.
Individual shops and restaurants may have different operating hours and/or may close entirely.
Sephora announced that it is closing its store effective at 5 p.m. on March 17.
Restaurants
On March 15, California recommended all bars and pubs to close, including wine bars and breweries. Restaurants which remain open should reduce their occupancy by half, and the state encourages these businesses to offer take-out and curbside delivery.
The Downtown Disney East Starbucks location has closed, but the West Starbucks location remains open for take-out only.
Black Tap Burgers closed at the end of the business day on March 16.
Splitsville Luxury Lanes closed at 4:00 p.m. on March 16.
All of the Patina Group restaurants in Downtown Disney closed at the end of the business day on March 16. This includes:

Catal Restaurant
Uva Bar & Cafe
Naples Ristorante
Napolini
Tortilla Jo's
Taqueria at Tortilla Jo's 
La Brea Bakery closed at the end of the business day on March 16.
Ballast Point Brewing closed at the end of the business day on March 16.
Sprinkles closed at 8:00 p.m. on March 16.
We have not found official statements from the following restaurants, but the Disneyland website lists them as closed effective March 17:

Asian Street Eats
Earl of Sandwich
Jamba
At this time, it appears the only restaurant that will open at Downtown Disney is Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen. In a statement posted on the company website, restauranteur Ralph Brennan says, "Ralph Brennan Restaurant Group remains committed to its patrons in providing a safe environment as we continue to be open for business."


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> Hey everyone, I regretfully must drop this comment and run because everything is chaos, but I received the message below from Lansky's and it tugged at my heartstrings. We will be taking advantage of this option for our rescheduled August trip. For anyone else who was scheduled to use Lansky's but has been forced to cancel, you may wish to see if it makes sense for you as well.
> 
> *"Lansky has been monitoring the latest updates concerning the COVID-19 outbreak and its impact locally and worldwide.
> 
> First and foremost, I sincerely wish you and your loved ones well during this time.
> 
> As it has been our Company’s refund policy to provide 100% refund for any cancellations made 3 hours prior to the scheduled trip, we are continuing to honor this policy.
> 
> However, as there has been a tremendous increased amount of cancellations, we are offering another alternative option to receive credit for your trip.
> 
> If you choose to receive a credit(store credit) for your trip instead of a refund, which is valid for 3 years from issue day, we will give you a 10% discount for your trip.
> 
> Also, you can get a refund anytime upon your request.
> 
> By opting in to take this option, you are saving this small business, the economy and also receiving a 10% discount for your trip.
> 
> I sincerely request that you consider taking this option to help save our Company during this uncertain time so that we can all get through this together.
> 
> Thank you for your continued patronage and please stay healthy."*


Thank you for posting this -- Lansky's is a good company that needs our support! And I'm glad to see that you managed to grab a few moments to post. Sending good thoughts your way! Hope your son is doing better today.


----------



## StormyCA

I get Disney extending tickets, and that's fine for locals and those of us who would be able to schedule a trip at a later date.  But what about people for whom it really was a 'once in a lifetime' trip?  There are people who, for whatever reason, will not be in a position to rebook.  Especially if their jobs are affected and they end up using the vacation money for living expenses.

For those who were going to WDW or DL and are 'regulars' at the other park (or could more easily get to it) I think Disney should allow them to apply the 'face value' to tickets for the other park.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I think as this situation continues, we're going to see changes to Disney's policies. Just like we're seeing updates to the Disney COVID-19 response page pretty much daily now. It wouldn't surprise me to hear that Disney decides to make more adjustments and accommodations in the future.
And Disney does work with guests on an individual basis when it comes to refunding tickets. (Although now clearly isn't the greatest time to try to contact Guest Services to discuss this.) We've experienced this in the past -- and Disney did refund our tickets (quite willingly) -- so I know it can be done in certain cases.


----------



## cruisehopeful

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m worried, sad, and already sick of being in the house. I’m a single mom so being quarantined with no other adults is a bit difficult.


That sounds tough indeed. I just wanted to suggest that you get together online with your associates. My book club, spiritual gatherings and lunch dates are still gathering, but online via Zoom. We will all be in our homes, but still holding meetings/activities at set times on the computer.

My birthday will be during this time. I wasn't even planning anything, but now I think I am going to hold a birthday party online. It might just be a movie, but it's something to look forward to.


----------



## jacandjan

I talked with a friend we have gotten to know over the years at Desert Inn & Suites this morning. They have now closed for a unknown amount of time.


----------



## crystal1313

Also from Contra Costa County....Martinez to be exact.  My DH got up Monday morning and headed to the grocery store at 6:15AM.  He said the lines were to the back of the store.....I headed to Sam's Club at 10AM.......lines were not too bad.  For the most part people were being friendly....a couple of rude people here and there, but that is usually the norm.  I was surprised they had butter and bread in stock. 

We are all set food wise.  I have to go into work...apparently we are considered essential...although I think that is a stretch.  But I am just happy to have a job still.  And I worry that I might not at the end of all this...Also concerned that my kids have no school and it looks like that as of now, any school work they do will not count towards their grades.  I am really hoping the district is working towards having them complete schoolwork that will count towards their trimester so they will not have to make up all of this time off.  I am grateful my DH can work remotely during this time.

Also my bday is Thursday and I think it will be the first time in my 40 years that I will not see my parents for that.  I have told them to stay home as my mom is immunocomprimised and I don't want her taking any unnecessary risks.   So I am a little bit sad about that....=(


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Ugh, today the anxiety hit me hard.
> 
> I’m worried, sad, and already sick of being in the house. I’m a single mom so being quarantined with no other adults is a bit difficult. My son, however, is in Fortnite heaven.
> 
> I hope the Disney bloggers keep posting but I suppose what would they even post about? Either way, gotta take it day by day.
> 
> I did see a WDW blogger post that they’re still working hard on Cinderella’s castle so I’d assume they’re hard at work over at Disneyland too? Seems silly not to?


Do a virtual hang out! That’s what my friends and I are going to do!


----------



## Jerryp49

Disney just today refunded my Spring Dapper Day GCH deposits on 2 rooms.. $1000.89 back onto my credit card.. Originally they were non-refundable.. I had the bank transfer it from my credit card into my checking


----------



## azdisneylover

LAS2AMS said:


> "We?"  The majority of postings I've read are completely ignorant toward the upcoming chaos.  I'm not jumping down anybody's throat, but some people need to be aware that tough times are ahead of us; some people will hurt much worse than others.  At Disneyland, once things settle down, we can look forward to (potentially heavy) discounting and other incentives, and lighter crowds and expected/planned projects to be shelved indefinitely.  The wheels completely fell off the bus last week, and it could be years before the repair is made.
> 
> Personally, I think history will reflect shamefully upon the unwarranted (IMO) mass hysteria that's been unleashed upon us.



The remodeling of the Disneyland Hotel most likely will continue because the funds were secured prior to starting. As for Avengerland, it is the same.


----------



## Krandor

azdisneylover said:


> The remodeling of the Disneyland Hotel most likely will continue because the funds were secured prior to starting. As for Avengerland, it is the same.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239984414165106688


----------



## azdisneylover

Krandor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239984414165106688


This is very interesting... Thank you for posting.


----------



## jcatron243

Anyone have a phone number to cancel their trip that was booked through costco? We have tried the number the costco site gives, plus the normal number for changes to a booking or reservations


----------



## amelia18

Jerryp49 said:


> Disney just today refunded my Spring Dapper Day GCH deposits on 2 rooms.. $1000.89 back onto my credit card.. Originally they were non-refundable.. I had the bank transfer it from my credit card into my checking



Out of curiosity, what is your bank (feel free not to answer this if you don't want to) and is this something most banks do? My trip is 4/29-5/8 and I'm coming to terms with the fact that it probably won't happen, and it's all going back to my cc as well. That would certainly be more useful as cash...


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Krandor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239984414165106688



Oh god I hope this isn’t true!


----------



## Jerryp49

amelia18 said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your bank (feel free not to answer this if you don't want to) and is this something most banks do? My trip is 4/29-5/8 and I'm coming to terms with the fact that it probably won't happen, and it's all going back to my cc as well. That would certainly be more useful as cash...



Bank of America....They gave me 4 options.. Transfer the overage to Checking, savings, or towards other two credit cards


----------



## kappyfamily

Jerryp49 said:


> Bank of America....They gave me 4 options.. Transfer the overage to Checking, savings, or towards other two credit cards


Wow! I didn’t even know this was an option!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Jerryp49 said:


> Bank of America....They gave me 4 options.. Transfer the *overage *to Checking, savings, or towards other two credit cards





kappyfamily said:


> Wow! I didn’t even know this was an option!



It sounds like there wasn't a balance on the card to begin with. If there's a balance on the card, I'm not sure you'd have the same options.


----------



## Jerryp49

Where'sPiglet? said:


> It sounds like there wasn't a balance on the card to begin with. If there's a balance on the card, I'm not sure you'd have the same options.



Yes... Balance was   - $1001.89 after the Disney refund since I already paid off what was due on the card


----------



## StormyCA

"Grain of salt alert"

Someone on another forum has reported that ALL facilities maintenance and construction have been halted at both DL and WDW.  I'm not surprised.  Avoiding gatherings of 10 or more applies to unnecessary construction work, too.  

"End grain of salt alert"


----------



## mentos

Kender said:


> Hello fellow Contra Costa neighbor! I feel like I'm getting to know just how close many of us actually live to each other, lol!
> 
> None of that might be up your alley, but just a few ways we're planning to keep ourselves sane



Hello sort of neighbor from Solano County, haha... we're all very close, this is funny.

I think I'm now coming to terms with having to cancel my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks. We got a call cancelling a lunch reservation there yesterday, and it's only a matter of time before others follow suit. My next worry would be flying there and being stuck should an interstate travel restriction come into play.

Now the key question for this (and Disney) is.... do we reschedule for August? November? I don't even know anymore. 

But yes, lots of walking around/being in the backyard is nice now that the rain has abated for a bit. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## MonocularVision

mentos said:


> I think I'm now coming to terms with having to cancel my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks. We got a call cancelling a lunch reservation there yesterday, and it's only a matter of time before others follow suit. My next worry would be flying there and being stuck should an interstate travel restriction come into play.



We had been discussing a Hawaii trip for the same time period just a few weeks ago. I had the same concern about getting stuck and then thought: “Would being stranded in Hawaii be that bad?”


----------



## Aurora0427

MonocularVision said:


> We had been discussing a Hawaii trip for the same time period just a few weeks ago. I had the same concern about getting stuck and then thought: “Would being stranded in Hawaii be that bad?”



It would be expensive!


----------



## Epicnemesis

You know how they say there is no such thing as a dumb question? Challenge accepted! I have 2!

1. Do you think they will extend the annual pass popcorn bucket time? Would like to get more use out of it.

2. Will the seasonal foods get an extension? I dream about the cookies and creme macaroon at the Jolly Holiday. I didn’t get a proper goodbye.


----------



## midnight star

Saw this on Facebook


----------



## AndrewC

StormyCA said:


> "Grain of salt alert"
> 
> Someone on another forum has reported that ALL facilities maintenance and construction have been halted at both DL and WDW.  I'm not surprised.  Avoiding gatherings of 10 or more applies to unnecessary construction work, too.
> 
> "End grain of salt alert"



And here I am in a building of 150+ in Washington state still working. Probably 50 people or so are routinely working from home, but there is a lot of work that goes on in laboratories that either gets stopped completely or has to basically be "continue as normal", just now our meetings are all Skype based, lol


----------



## AndrewC

Epicnemesis said:


> 2. Will the seasonal foods get an extension? I dream about the cookies and creme macaroon at the Jolly Holiday. I didn’t get a proper goodbye.



I doubt it. They're probably just try to get back on a normal rotation again with season stuff... though there might be some lag to it or missed seasonal things if they're at a reduced capacity while bringing everything back up. (Or hedging against having to shut down again if it flares up)


----------



## jcatron243

I live in WA state..I am still working as is my husband.  I’m keeping my vacation plans, hoping that they open up when they say!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

After the things that have transpired over the last few days I would be absolutely shocked if Disney reopened April 1 or even in April at all honestly.


----------



## socaldisneylover

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> After the things that have transpired over the last few days I would be absolutely shocked if Disney reopened April 1 or even in April at all honestly.


The older I get, the more I realize that people in general have a hard time understanding certain basic facts, and accepting reality.  Sadly this unbridled positivity can occasionally be our undoing.  Seeing people still taking this lightly, and something that will pass in short order, is scary, given how this virus is transmitted, and the steps that NEED to be taken in order to have a chance against it.

We're not going to go from Orange County advising against gatherings of 10 or more......to allowing 100K into Disneyland & CA Adventure, in a couple of weeks.  That's saying nothing of the demand to visit the parks that will build up over the comings weeks/months, and create a cluster.... when they re-open.

Please don't throw food at me......maybe some unused rolls of toilet paper......but at this point an absolute best case scenario would likely be an opening by Mid-June.  A more realistic re-opening guess?  October/November.  A worst case guess........and this is the one to really worry about......Summer/Fall 2021.  There's always the possibility they re-open, and then the virus explodes again, so they have to shutdown without warning.


----------



## Jerryp49

Here`s a scary article ..    Predicts 18 Months :
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/us/politics/trump-coronavirus-plan.html


----------



## Aurora0427

socaldisneylover said:


> The older I get, the more I realize that people in general have a hard time understanding certain basic facts, and accepting reality.  Sadly this unbridled positivity can occasionally be our undoing.  Seeing people still taking this lightly, and something that will pass in short order, is scary, given how this virus is transmitted, and the steps that NEED to be taken in order to have a chance against it.
> 
> We're not going to go from Orange County advising against gatherings of 10 or more......to allowing 100K into Disneyland & CA Adventure, in a couple of weeks.  That's saying nothing of the demand to visit the parks that will build up over the comings weeks/months, and create a cluster.... when they re-open.
> 
> Please don't throw food at me......maybe some unused rolls of toilet paper......but at this point an absolute best case scenario would likely be an opening by Mid-June.  A more realistic re-opening guess?  October/November.  A worst case guess........and this is the one to really worry about......Summer/Fall 2021.  There's always the possibility they re-open, and then the virus explodes again, so they have to shutdown without warning.



I’m not saying I disagree with you.... but I don’t understand how the entire country shuts down until Summer 2021. There won’t be anything left to open, because our economy will be completely destroyed. I mean, right???? My sister has a client who is going to lose $900MM by June. I have a friend whose husband is a CFO for a tech company in Carlsbad, and they are laying off and have spoken to other businesses who are looking at bankruptcy. Capitalism cannot survive the 18 months they need to come up with a vaccine. Do they actually need 18 months, or does that include all of the hoops required by the FDA? Edited to clarify: wondering about speeding up the timeline, NOT eliminating safety checks. 

I’m not arguing with you at all, and so far I support the measures that have been taken. I’m just dumbfounded at the idea of shutting down everything for 18 months.


----------



## mrsw94

pharmama said:


> San Mateo County here.  Just went to Whole Foods and they are metering entry- one customer in, one customer out.  Kinda nice inside the store and at least gives you a chance of not being smashed up against others.  Especially since I went to the entrance in the below ground parking garage only to find there was NO line to get in down there.  Only had to wait about 30 seconds for someone to come out...
> 
> My job is 100% remote anyway... but working from home full time when my husband and 3 kids are also doing so is a whole different ball game...



Hello Fello San Matean!   I think I know just which Whole Foods you went to!  I'll keep in mind the parking lot trick!

I hit Costco this morning to shop for someone in our congregation who can't get out.  People were very nice and they were super-regulating how many people went in and keeping people apart.  I was super impressed.

I'm trying not to get too down about it, but I'm fairly certain our trip for our daughter's High School Graduation in July will be cancelled.  My job will probably not be around much longer, and with the recession I see coming, I doubt it will come back.  On a happier note, we got Universal Tickets for Christmas that HAVE to be used by the end of the year (we were supposed to go for Spring Break), so at the very least, we'll be able to do that!


----------



## socaldisneylover

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m not arguing with you at all, and so far I support the measures that have been taken. I’m just dumbfounded at the idea of shutting down everything for 18 months.


It doesn't necessarily mean the shutting down of Everything.  But putting 1,000's of people together in one place, may be the sticking point.  It could get to the point where we're not asking the entire country to be locked down, but I'm scared about the leisure activities we're used to, amusement parks, sporting events, concerts, theatre, the things where large #'s of people congregate.....may be hard hit, and potentially devastated.


----------



## Aurora0427

socaldisneylover said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean the shutting down of Everything.  But putting 1,000's of people together in one place, may be the sticking point.  It could get to the point where we're not asking the entire country to be locked down, but I'm scared about the leisure activities we're used to, amusement parks, sporting events, concerts, theatre, the things where large #'s of people congregate.....may be hard hit, and potentially devastated.



Ok, thanks for clarifying. This makes more sense. Sorry, I’m on edge like everyone....


----------



## midnight star

socaldisneylover said:


> The older I get, the more I realize that people in general have a hard time understanding certain basic facts, and accepting reality.  Sadly this unbridled positivity can occasionally be our undoing.  Seeing people still taking this lightly, and something that will pass in short order, is scary, given how this virus is transmitted, and the steps that NEED to be taken in order to have a chance against it.
> 
> We're not going to go from Orange County advising against gatherings of 10 or more......to allowing 100K into Disneyland & CA Adventure, in a couple of weeks.  That's saying nothing of the demand to visit the parks that will build up over the comings weeks/months, and create a cluster.... when they re-open.
> 
> Please don't throw food at me......maybe some unused rolls of toilet paper......but at this point an absolute best case scenario would likely be an opening by Mid-June.  A more realistic re-opening guess?  October/November.  A worst case guess........and this is the one to really worry about......Summer/Fall 2021.  There's always the possibility they re-open, and then the virus explodes again, so they have to shutdown without warning.


I think many people are just uncomfortable with being told they can’t go about normal life like they are used to. I’m one of them! I’ll admit I def didn’t think things would get this bad,  but I do hope all these efforts help slow down the spread.


----------



## tsumgirl

socaldisneylover said:


> The older I get, the more I realize that people in general have a hard time understanding certain basic facts, and accepting reality.  Sadly this unbridled positivity can occasionally be our undoing.  Seeing people still taking this lightly, and something that will pass in short order, is scary, given how this virus is transmitted, and the steps that NEED to be taken in order to have a chance against it.
> 
> We're not going to go from Orange County advising against gatherings of 10 or more......to allowing 100K into Disneyland & CA Adventure, in a couple of weeks.  That's saying nothing of the demand to visit the parks that will build up over the comings weeks/months, and create a cluster.... when they re-open.
> 
> Please don't throw food at me......maybe some unused rolls of toilet paper......but at this point an absolute best case scenario would likely be an opening by Mid-June.  A more realistic re-opening guess?  October/November.  A worst case guess........and this is the one to really worry about......Summer/Fall 2021.  There's always the possibility they re-open, and then the virus explodes again, so they have to shutdown without warning.


I've probably come across as being full of unbridled positivity, but at the same time, I've been sheltering in place for about 2 weeks already. I'm aware of the reality, but positivity and hope are what will get me through staying in these 4 walls for the next few weeks. Sometimes the positivity does not equate to taking it lightly. I just find that in rough times, it helps to have something to look forward to, whether or not it's realistic. I'm completely fine planning for a trip that may not happen if it keeps my spirits up.


----------



## ironband74

Jerryp49 said:


> Here`s a scary article ..    Predicts 18 Months :
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/us/politics/trump-coronavirus-plan.html


I'm in the camp that believes that we will see the power of human ingenuity brought to bear on this that will shorten the duration of the crisis drastically.   

More and more counties are taking drastic shelter in place measures, and I expect by the end of the week that will be the norm for the hardest hit areas.  And, yes, we may see multiple waves, but if we manage it right each wave will be smaller than the last.  And as testing of various anti-virals gains traction along with creative solutions to the economic and logistical issues (some of which we may not have thought of before) we'll find ourselves moving forward.  Life may not be the same, but it will go on.

For now, even with our shelter in place for many California counties and social distancing happening on a grand scale, we have to remember that there are a lot of incubating cases which will develop over the course of the next week, plus additional cases that will be revealed by new testing capacity, so our numbers are going to look really bad and some folks will question the value of our approach, but if we work together and stick to "the plan", as it were, we'll be much better prepared for the future. 

I don't think we'll see the resort re-open in April, but a lot can happen between now and then, so I haven't cancelled my reservations just yet.  Time will tell.


----------



## AndrewC

socaldisneylover said:


> The older I get, the more I realize that people in general have a hard time understanding certain basic facts, and accepting reality.  Sadly this unbridled positivity can occasionally be our undoing.  Seeing people still taking this lightly, and something that will pass in short order, is scary, given how this virus is transmitted, and the steps that NEED to be taken in order to have a chance against it.
> 
> We're not going to go from Orange County advising against gatherings of 10 or more......to allowing 100K into Disneyland & CA Adventure, in a couple of weeks.  That's saying nothing of the demand to visit the parks that will build up over the comings weeks/months, and create a cluster.... when they re-open.
> 
> Please don't throw food at me......maybe some unused rolls of toilet paper......but at this point an absolute best case scenario would likely be an opening by Mid-June.  A more realistic re-opening guess?  October/November.  A worst case guess........and this is the one to really worry about......Summer/Fall 2021.  There's always the possibility they re-open, and then the virus explodes again, so they have to shutdown without warning.



I just honestly don’t think that’s a possibility for these major venues. Disney would lose such a huge amount of money when you think of the number of parks they run being closed and the number of hotel rooms staying empty. Yes they would kill the payroll by laying off everyone, but it would be a massive cost bringing people back on and training back to the level that is expected of $400+/night rooms. In addition, this all is slightly ridiculous if you still allow rapid mass transit. If hundreds of thousands to millions of people are traveling in a metal tube all around the US (and world) every day.... then it seems kinda stupid to just target theme parks to knock down the transmission.

I don’t doubt that this will stretch past April, but there is a good chance by June there is some amount of limited operations. Unfortunately, I think we might see a shifting point where things have to return to some amount of normal, with increased hygiene (possibly face masks, but people touch their face so much that outside of a professional they probably don’t really help THAT much). Then it will probably shift more to protecting and/or isolating at risk individuals. Allow limited access to assisted living facilities; require supervised hand washing upon entering, reduced touch between individuals, supervised mask donning of masks for all guests, etc. Guidance probably will go out to at home risk groups too for many of the same methods.

Flying, movie theaters/theaters of any kind, large venues like concerts, etc all would be almost as bad as Disney. You crash that amount of economic drive and you have an unstoppable force that will put us back decades or more.

If airlines collapse you put pressure on companies that routinely have high travel and probably reduce revenue or cause them to collapse entirely. You put massive stress on the hotel industry and might see them fail and shutter properties. That results in tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands of employees without jobs and that trickles down time local businesses lost revenue as well as national declines (durable goods).

Things are going to get rough, we’re certainly in a recession, but this can’t last forever.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StormyCA said:


> "Grain of salt alert"
> 
> Someone on another forum has reported that ALL facilities maintenance and construction have been halted at both DL and WDW.  I'm not surprised.  Avoiding gatherings of 10 or more applies to unnecessary construction work, too.
> 
> "End grain of salt alert"


In response to the MAJOR confusion caused by yesterday's announcement, OC amended that announcement today: https://voiceofoc.org/2020/03/oc-ad...eep-operating-while-following-state-guidance/. So now, work and school (Where have these people been? No one is left in school in OC, are they?) can go on as long as people keep their distance. Uh huh. Don't know how or if DLR will respond to this adjusted guideline by bringing back the construction workers.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

App update! Check your app: Disneyland app 5.10 update is available!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder again, folks: This is a thread to discuss the DLR temporary closure due to COVID-19 related issues. This is NOT the thread to discuss politics, economics, COVID-19 itself, fear mongering, etc. Please keep this thread on topic. Thank you!


----------



## pharmama

Aurora0427 said:


> Capitalism cannot survive the 18 months they need to come up with a vaccine. Do they actually need 18 months, or does that include all of the hoops required by the FDA?



The FDA has means to accelerate the approval timeline for something like this.  But time will be needed to prove first the safety of the vaccine, then the efficacy of the vaccine and finally the duration of immunity provided. Some of that depends on the behavior of the virus- how quickly and in what way does it mutate to different strands and will the immunity conferred by the vaccine be effective for multiple strands (think seasonal flu- how we get annual vaccines- vs. measles where we get vaccinated in childhood and then just need an occasional booster).


----------



## mentos

Aurora0427 said:


> Do they actually need 18 months, or does that include all of the hoops required by the FDA?



Point of order here, I wouldn't exactly call the drug approval process a bunch of hoops. They're there to keep us safe, it's why thalidomide never harmed an American baby.

But I get your point. I don't think DLR will be closed until a vaccine is approved, if Shanghai Disney is instructive, we just need to get over the hump (and heck maybe require masks). But who knows at this point.


----------



## alvernon90

mentos said:


> Point of order here, I wouldn't exactly call the drug approval process a bunch of hoops. They're there to keep us safe, it's why thalidomide never harmed an American baby.
> 
> But I get your point. I don't think DLR will be closed until a vaccine is approved, if Shanghai Disney is instructive, we just need to get over the hump (and heck maybe require masks). But who knows at this point.



The thing people forget is that vaccines are not treatments.  It would be one thing to cut the "hoops" for a treatment and give it to a dying patient because it's worth a shot.  Vaccines are given to healthy people, and they essentially work (this is oversimplified) by making you a little bit sick so your immune system will attack and build up an immunity.  If an experimental treatment fails, all that happens is the death of a person who was going to die anyway.  But get the vaccine wrong, and you could make the entire health crisis worse by spreading the virus more.  The "hoops" simply cannot be eliminated.

So there is little chance the vaccine will arrive sooner than 18 months.  I agree DLR will not be closed that long, but until we have a vaccine I imagine they will have to open in a limited way with new procedures in place.  There is no "stopping" the virus now, we can only slow the spread to keep hospitals from being overwhelmed.  Eventually the shelter in place orders will be lifted, and when that happens the virus will spike again, potentially enough to overwhelm hospitals again and forcing a second wave of shutdowns.  Then it is rinse and repeat, with each successive spike being smaller than the one before.

The first (current) spike and second spike will be the biggest and most likely to necessitate serious shutdowns.  The question is whether Disney will want to reopen the parks during the period between the first and second spike.  That period is likely to last only a few weeks or months, and then very likely the parks will need to be closed down again.  Given the costs to spin up the parks for reopening (re-hiring CMs, restocking food, etc.) it may make more sense for them to just stay closed rather than re-open with painful restrictions in place only to close again quickly.

The only way to guarantee that the parks can open and stay open is to wait for a vaccine, but the cost of doing that will be so high that I expect they will try to open sooner, before the vaccine but after the main danger of further social distancing orders (and thus additional closures) has passed.  My guess is that will be somewhere between six months and a year.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MonocularVision said:


> We had been discussing a Hawaii trip for the same time period just a few weeks ago. I had the same concern about getting stuck and then thought: “Would being stranded in Hawaii be that bad?”


I can’t afford that!


----------



## DaveNinja

I wonder how they'll deal with AP extensions and blackouts. Our Deluxe APs expire in mid-June but if they expand the passes by a month or two, most of that time will be in late june and July when the passes are blocked at DL so it wouldnt really help (unless we wanted a trip of only DCA).


----------



## Aurora0427

mentos said:


> Point of order here, I wouldn't exactly call the drug approval process a bunch of hoops. They're there to keep us safe, it's why thalidomide never harmed an American baby.
> 
> But I get your point. I don't think DLR will be closed until a vaccine is approved, if Shanghai Disney is instructive, we just need to get over the hump (and heck maybe require masks). But who knows at this point.



I understand all of the importance of the testing required by the FDA for vaccines..... I’d literally just watched something on TV about a doctor in North Carolina and her frustrations in dealing with the FDA in regards to the testing kits, and that bled over into my post. I was mainly wondering if the timeline could be sped up.


----------



## Aurora0427

alvernon90 said:


> The thing people forget is that vaccines are not treatments.  It would be one thing to cut the "hoops" for a treatment and give it to a dying patient because it's worth a shot.  Vaccines are given to healthy people, and they essentially work (this is oversimplified) by making you a little bit sick so your immune system will attack and build up an immunity.  If an experimental treatment fails, all that happens is the death of a person who was going to die anyway.  But get the vaccine wrong, and you could make the entire health crisis worse by spreading the virus more.  The "hoops" simply cannot be eliminated.
> 
> So there is little chance the vaccine will arrive sooner than 18 months.  I agree DLR will not be closed that long, but until we have a vaccine I imagine they will have to open in a limited way with new procedures in place.  There is no "stopping" the virus now, we can only slow the spread to keep hospitals from being overwhelmed.  Eventually the shelter in place orders will be lifted, and when that happens the virus will spike again, potentially enough to overwhelm hospitals again and forcing a second wave of shutdowns.  Then it is rinse and repeat, with each successive spike being smaller than the one before.
> 
> The first (current) spike and second spike will be the biggest and most likely to necessitate serious shutdowns.  The question is whether Disney will want to reopen the parks during the period between the first and second spike.  That period is likely to last only a few weeks or months, and then very likely the parks will need to be closed down again.  Given the costs to spin up the parks for reopening (re-hiring CMs, restocking food, etc.) it may make more sense for them to just stay closed rather than re-open with painful restrictions in place only to close again quickly.
> 
> The only way to guarantee that the parks can open and stay open is to wait for a vaccine, but the cost of doing that will be so high that I expect they will try to open sooner, before the vaccine but after the main danger of further social distancing orders (and thus additional closures) has passed.  My guess is that will be somewhere between six months and a year.



I understand vaccines are not treatments. As I said above, I understand all of the importance of the testing required by the FDA for vaccines..... I’d literally just watched something on TV about a doctor in North Carolina and her frustrations in dealing with the FDA in regards to the testing kits, and that bled over into my post. I was mainly wondering if the timeline could be sped up. It’s just crazy to think the parks and many other things could be closed while we are waiting for a vaccine.


----------



## Aurora0427

pharmama said:


> The FDA has means to accelerate the approval timeline for something like this.  But time will be needed to prove first the safety of the vaccine, then the efficacy of the vaccine and finally the duration of immunity provided. Some of that depends on the behavior of the virus- how quickly and in what way does it mutate to different strands and will the immunity conferred by the vaccine be effective for multiple strands (think seasonal flu- how we get annual vaccines- vs. measles where we get vaccinated in childhood and then just need an occasional booster).



Thank you. You actually answered my question.... I was mainly wondering if the timeline could be sped up. We don’t want to eliminate the hoops in regards to safety, but if there is red tape that’s excessive, that doesn’t eliminate safety, speeding that up could be helpful. 

Sorry, this is kind of off topic, but it does make
You wonder when the parks will actually open.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

I’ll be surprised if Disneyland opens at all this year


----------



## socaldisneylover

Well, it has hit home.  A 34 Year Old man from Glendora, CA.......Yes, I said 34......just died from Coronavirus.  He was in Orlando for a work conference at the beginning of March.  He stayed a few days after the conference and visited Disneyworld.  On March 7 he developed a cough, and by March 8 he was coughing up blood.  Oh.......and then, he flew back to Los Angeles on March 9.  He died this morning after being on a ventilator the past 5 days.

https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

just realized Disneyland hasn't posted any more parks hours since the day they closed.... boooo.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

socaldisneylover said:


> Well, it has hit home.  A 34 Year Old man from Glendora, CA.......Yes, I said 34......just died from Coronavirus.  He was in Orlando for a work conference at the beginning of March.  He stayed a few days after the conference and visited Disneyworld.  On March 7 he developed a cough, and by March 8 he was coughing up blood.  Oh.......and then, he flew back to Los Angeles on March 9.  He died this morning after being on a ventilator the past 5 days.
> View attachment 482176
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/



While this is absolutely horrible, needless to say - I think it's also important to note that the article does mention he had underlying health issues and had fought cancer in the past.


----------



## gottalovepluto

socaldisneylover said:


> Well, it has hit home.  A 34 Year Old man from Glendora, CA.......Yes, I said 34......just died from Coronavirus.  He was in Orlando for a work conference at the beginning of March.  He stayed a few days after the conference and visited Disneyworld.  On March 7 he developed a cough, and by March 8 he was coughing up blood.  Oh.......and then, he flew back to Los Angeles on March 9.  He died this morning after being on a ventilator the past 5 days.
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/


Yes it did. But then it was a little less traumatic to read when it mentioned he had childhood asthma and bronchitis, and battled cancer a few years ago. That's a compromised immune system. It's too bad many of us didn't realize how serious this was early enough for him to know he shouldn't go anywhere at the time.


----------



## amelia18

My friend and I had our big first trip to Disneyland planned with other stops in CA too for April 29-May 8. We were doing Universal Studios and the Paramount Tour, among other CA touristy things. All is being cancelled, given the uncertainty of what's going to happen between now and then. Even if these spots are open, we could have to use our PTO between now and then if, god forbid, we get sick or our jobs shut down temporarily (I'm in food service and she works in a radiology office which is considered non-essential currently). Universal and Paramount refunded both of our non-refundable tickets with no questions asked, but when we called Disney to try and get our After Hours cancelled, they said no because it's scheduled to go on as planned. 

I understand these tickets are normally non-refundable, but can we agree that these are not normal circumstances? I'm not just cancelling a trip I've been looking forward to for literally a year for the heck of it on a whim....I am going to call a few more times to see if I can get a cast member who can help me out a little, but otherwise I don't know what luck I would have disputing the charge with my credit card company, if they are open and it does go on "as planned", which would be interesting given the fact that the CDC is recommending no groups of more than 50 people until early-ish May (I know it exempts businesses, but still). 

I know we did the right, smart thing for us at this time. I do have a little bit of canceller's remorse, since it's still over a month away and "who knows what could happen!" but I know it was right to do, even if it broke my heart. Disneyland will be there next year and I already have a paid for parkhopper to go.


----------



## Aurora0427

amelia18 said:


> My friend and I had our big first trip to Disneyland planned with other stops in CA too for April 29-May 8. We were doing Universal Studios and the Paramount Tour, among other CA touristy things. All is being cancelled, given the uncertainty of what's going to happen between now and then. Even if these spots are open, we could have to use our PTO between now and then if, god forbid, we get sick or our jobs shut down temporarily (I'm in food service and she works in a radiology office which is considered non-essential currently). Universal and Paramount refunded both of our non-refundable tickets with no questions asked, but when we called Disney to try and get our After Hours cancelled, they said no because it's scheduled to go on as planned.
> 
> I understand these tickets are normally non-refundable, but can we agree that these are not normal circumstances? I'm not just cancelling a trip I've been looking forward to for literally a year for the heck of it on a whim....I am going to call a few more times to see if I can get a cast member who can help me out a little, but otherwise I don't know what luck I would have disputing the charge with my credit card company, if they are open and it does go on "as planned", which would be interesting given the fact that the CDC is recommending no groups of more than 50 people until early-ish May (I know it exempts businesses, but still).
> 
> I know we did the right, smart thing for us at this time. I do have a little bit of canceller's remorse, since it's still over a month away and "who knows what could happen!" but I know it was right to do, even if it broke my heart. Disneyland will be there next year and I already have a paid for parkhopper to go.



It won’t go on as planned.... our governor told Trump today that he thinks more than half of Californians will get this virus..... there’s no way Disneyland is going to reopen by April 29- May 8. They’ll refund everything once they make the announcement. But it is kind of  amazing they wouldn’t just take care of it for you now.


----------



## socaldisneylover

CA Governor just issued a Stay At Home order.


----------



## cm123

Let's see how long Disney pays their employees. 

The park isn't opening for a long long long time.


----------



## socaldisneylover

cm123 said:


> Let's see how long Disney pays their employees.
> 
> The park isn't opening for a long long long time.


Disney can probably afford to do this over the long term.  I'm not so much worried about them as all the companies Not named Disney.


----------



## dina444444

Disneyland is likely to remain closed through 4/19/20 at the earliest based upon the new orders from the state.


----------



## jcatron243

Officially rescheduled my trip an extra $1000 for what our current reservations are.  Such a bummer


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes it did. But then it was a little less traumatic to read when it mentioned he had childhood asthma and bronchitis, and battled cancer a few years ago. That's a compromised immune system.



Welp, I fit that whole checklist and age too. Cancer survivor (not at five years yet), chronic issues with bronchitis, and asthma right here. Yeah, I’ll continue hiding in my living room for a long time I think. Hearing about his story made my anxiety go through the roof and I’d been pretty calm despite my issues. Such a tragic story. 

We don’t have plans to come until July but I’m starting to worry. Avengers Campus not being open yet might be a dealbreaker for me- starting to consider the possibility that we’ll postpone until December but fingers crossed. Trying to stay upbeat and tell myself postpone is better than cancel! Feel for all of you that had to do that. We need our happy place more than ever right now.


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

Another San Mateo County resident here, over on the coast! Hi!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> Welp, I fit that whole checklist and age too. Cancer survivor (not at five years yet), chronic issues with bronchitis, and asthma right here. Yeah, I’ll continue hiding in my living room for a long time I think. Hearing about his story made my anxiety go through the roof and I’d been pretty calm despite my issues. Such a tragic story.
> 
> We don’t have plans to come until July but I’m starting to worry. Avengers Campus not being open yet might be a dealbreaker for me- starting to consider the possibility that we’ll postpone until December but fingers crossed. Trying to stay upbeat and tell myself postpone is better than cancel! Feel for all of you that had to do that. We need our happy place more than ever right now.




Do you have the ability to book a refundable backup? It might help cushion the blow if you hear Avengers is delayed. Christmas at Disneyland is THE most magical time of year!!!

I don’t see how Avengers opens on time. Maybe they have been running normal workdays and switch to a 24/7 schedule when they can go back to work? With CA sheltering in place indefinitely work is not being done on it right now or in the near future


----------



## StormyCA

amelia18 said:


> My friend and I had our big first trip to Disneyland planned with other stops in CA too for April 29-May 8. We were doing Universal Studios and the Paramount Tour, among other CA touristy things. All is being cancelled, given the uncertainty of what's going to happen between now and then. Even if these spots are open, we could have to use our PTO between now and then if, god forbid, we get sick or our jobs shut down temporarily (I'm in food service and she works in a radiology office which is considered non-essential currently). Universal and Paramount refunded both of our non-refundable tickets with no questions asked, but when we called Disney to try and get our After Hours cancelled, they said no because it's scheduled to go on as planned.
> 
> I understand these tickets are normally non-refundable, but can we agree that these are not normal circumstances? I'm not just cancelling a trip I've been looking forward to for literally a year for the heck of it on a whim....I am going to call a few more times to see if I can get a cast member who can help me out a little, but otherwise I don't know what luck I would have disputing the charge with my credit card company, if they are open and it does go on "as planned", which would be interesting given the fact that the CDC is recommending no groups of more than 50 people until early-ish May (I know it exempts businesses, but still).
> 
> I know we did the right, smart thing for us at this time. I do have a little bit of canceller's remorse, since it's still over a month away and "who knows what could happen!" but I know it was right to do, even if it broke my heart. Disneyland will be there next year and I already have a paid for parkhopper to go.



Keep calling and watch official announcements.  

But I see what they are doing.  As far as Disney is concerned 'officially' they're reopening in April.  Now we know they're not and chances are they know they're not.  But they want to hold on to your money as long as they can.  So I expect until they actually announce the decision that the closure will be extended they're not going to 'officially' offer refunds.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StormyCA said:


> Keep calling and watch official announcements.
> 
> But I see what they are doing.  As far as Disney is concerned 'officially' they're reopening in April.  Now we know they're not and chances are they know they're not.  But they want to hold on to your money as long as they can.  So I expect until they actually announce the decision that the closure will be extended they're not going to 'officially' offer refunds.


I think this strategy also helps them stem the inevitable tidal wave of calls for refunds that will overwhelm the CMs. By dealing with the requests/demands for refunds in order of date and only by official announcement, at least the CMs have a limit of sorts on the number of guests they are dealing with at a time. Since the governor's order doesn't have an official end date, Disney may well be making a series of rolling announcements...


----------



## katyringo

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think this strategy also helps them stem the inevitable tidal wave of calls for refunds that will overwhelm the CMs. By dealing with the requests/demands for refunds in order of date and only by official announcement, at least the CMs have a limit of sorts on the number of guests they are dealing with at a time. Since the governor's order doesn't have an official end date, Disney may well be making a series of rolling announcements...



this. I don’t think Disney is trying to hold onto people’s money


----------



## katyringo

Run Disney canceled the Star Wars run held April 16-19th at Disneyworld. I don’t think we will see the parks open in April.


----------



## pokee99

jcatron243 said:


> Officially rescheduled my trip an extra $1000 for what our current reservations are.  Such a bummer



Ours went up by around the same PLUS now a US$ costs Canadians $1.45, so tack on another $1000 for the hike in the exchange rate.


----------



## pokee99

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> I’ll be surprised if Disneyland opens at all this year



The park in Shanghai has already started a phased reopening (and other entertainment parks are slowly reopening). That's a couple of months. 

The reopening dates here will really depend on how the social distancing goes.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

pokee99 said:


> The park in Shanghai has already started a phased reopening (and other entertainment parks are slowly reopening). That's a couple of months.
> 
> The reopening dates here will really depend on how the social distancing goes.



That’s good but I still think it will be a very long time. Scary thing is, Spanish flu started during the same time of year, got better but came back with a vengeance in the Fall when it killed most people. Hopefully that happen with Covid19


----------



## sgrap

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> That’s good but I still think it will be a very long time. Scary thing is, Spanish flu started during the same time of year, got better but came back with a vengeance in the Fall when it killed most people. Hopefully that happen with Covid19


Hopefully our scientists will find a treatment that will help people by then.  A number of meds are already being studied, including some that have already been approved for other medical uses.  

Still holding on to an outside hope that our end of May trip will be a go, but realizing it might be postponed.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

sgrap said:


> Hopefully our scientists will find a treatment that will help people by then.  A number of meds are already being studied, including some that have already been approved for other medical uses.
> 
> Still holding on to an outside hope that our end of May trip will be a go, but realizing it might be postponed.



I’m hopeful they will find a treatment soon too but it takes a long time unfortunately. I’m expecting it to be like this for a while but hopefully I’m wrong


----------



## katyringo

Knotts has announced closure until mid May.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

katyringo said:


> Knotts has announced closure until mid May.


This timeframe sounds about right if you look at what happened in China.


----------



## goofy1954

I would think they would be shooting to have things up and running by summer vacation time.


----------



## socaldisneylover

goofy1954 said:


> I would think they would be shooting to have things up and running by summer vacation time.


It's not up to them.  I think it will be additional time before they allow that many people to congregate together.  There may even be limitations and ride closures.  China may be very slowly getting back to normal, but they are also going to take the temperature of all guests going to any amusement park.  Are the U.S. parks ready to do that too?

Maybe they should be shooting for the park's Birthday in July.


----------



## icc2515

katyringo said:


> Knotts has announced closure until mid May.


At least they are being realistic about things.  I wish that Disney would come out with an announcement.  I know that they originally hoped that things would get back to normal before the very lucrative spring break/Easter season, but that is not going to happen.


----------



## Evita_W

socaldisneylover said:


> It's not up to them.  I think it will be additional time before they allow that many people to congregate together.  There may even be limitations and ride closures.  China may be very slowly getting back to normal, but they are also going to take the temperature of all guests going to any amusement park.  Are the U.S. parks ready to do that too?
> 
> Maybe they should be shooting for the park's Birthday in July.


I think mid may with heavily modified operations is fairly realistic, but time will tell. The problem Disney and other theme parks that off it are going to face is with the monthly payments on the APs, people aren't going to be willing to keep paying for them on a promise that someday they will be able to be used, at some point, Disney and others will have to put a pause to the monthly payments or at least provide an option to do so.

As for taking temperatures, I think that the U.S. parks can do this, after all we already have metal detectors that virtually everyone has to walk through and there is technology that can be added that takes temperatures at the same time. No, it is not a perfect temperature, but it is close enough to determine if someone needs to be pulled aside for secondary screening or if their temperature is definitely within the healthy range.


----------



## Krandor

Evita_W said:


> I think mid may with heavily modified operations is fairly realistic, but time will tell. The problem Disney and other theme parks that off it are going to face is with the monthly payments on the APs, people aren't going to be willing to keep paying for them on a promise that someday they will be able to be used, at some point, Disney and others will have to put a pause to the monthly payments or at least provide an option to do so.



Six flags is halting monthly payments on memberships right now.


----------



## Aurora0427

Evita_W said:


> I think mid may with heavily modified operations is fairly realistic, but time will tell. The problem Disney and other theme parks that off it are going to face is with the monthly payments on the APs, people aren't going to be willing to keep paying for them on a promise that someday they will be able to be used, at some point, Disney and others will have to put a pause to the monthly payments or at least provide an option to do so.
> 
> As for taking temperatures, I think that the U.S. parks can do this, after all we already have metal detectors that virtually everyone has to walk through and there is technology that can be added that takes temperatures at the same time. No, it is not a perfect temperature, but it is close enough to determine if someone needs to be pulled aside for secondary screening or if their temperature is definitely within the healthy range.



Taking temperatures is almost completely worthless.... you are contagious way before you’re running a fever. I mean, yeah, I guess they could implement this, but if the virus is still raging it’s not going to stop outbreaks.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

icc2515 said:


> At least they are being realistic about things.  I wish that Disney would come out with an announcement.  I know that they originally hoped that things would get back to normal before the very lucrative spring break/Easter season, but that is not going to happen. I mean, they are obviously not opening in 12 days.


I bet they will soon with the new statewide stay-at-home order.


----------



## midnight star

Aurora0427 said:


> Taking temperatures is almost completely worthless.... you are contagious way before you’re running a fever. I mean, yeah, I guess they could implement this, but if the virus is still raging it’s not going to stop outbreaks.


You can also have it with not symptoms. So then taking temperatures wouldn’t matter then either


----------



## dina444444

Krandor said:


> Six flags is halting monthly payments on memberships right now.


Six Flags memberships are different. They don't have an end date on them, you just have an up front commitment to pay for 12 months and then you can cancel at any time there after. With Disney you have an end date for payments and for pass expiration, they are going to keep charging the payments but the end date on your pass will move out based on how long they are closed.


----------



## wingednike

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> This timeframe sounds about right if you look at what happened in China.


Knotts also closes (as in, doesn't open at all) for rain.  They seem more apt to close rather than "power through" a bad situation.


----------



## mamapenguin

Don’t know if it’s been mentioned, but Dapper Days Disneyland has moved to June 20&21.


----------



## amelia18

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think this strategy also helps them stem the inevitable tidal wave of calls for refunds that will overwhelm the CMs. By dealing with the requests/demands for refunds in order of date and only by official announcement, at least the CMs have a limit of sorts on the number of guests they are dealing with at a time. Since the governor's order doesn't have an official end date, Disney may well be making a series of rolling announcements...



Yeah, I totally get that. But if that's the case, each rolling announcement brings a new tidal wave of guests calling regardless. As someone who works in guest services, dealing with someone like me when I call is one less person who's going to call when the next tidal wave of announcements and cancellations hit and I got through in legit two minutes so it's the calm before the next storm, given the announcements in CA that came out last night. 

Again, I get it, I do. I didn't argue, even though I wanted to because I know what the deal is. But it's just a frustrating situation all around


----------



## midnight star

mamapenguin said:


> Don’t know if it’s been mentioned, but Dapper Days Disneyland has moved to June 20&21.


Here is the link for it 
http://dapperday.com/spring-2020-disneyland-ca


----------



## MinnieMama09

Posted in the April thread as well, but just got an email from Castle Inn and Suites saying they were canceling our room for April 9-11. Due to stay at home order now in place they are closed until April 19th per the email.


----------



## StormyCA

MinnieMama09 said:


> Posted in the April thread as well, but just got an email from Castle Inn and Suites saying they were canceling our room for April 9-11. Due to stay at home order now in place they are closed until April 19th per the email.



I think they're all being ordered to close in OC.  We were coming down next week with our trailer and got the cancellation email from Anaheim RV Park this morning stating they've been 'ordered to close'.  I assume hotels have been given similar orders, or at least not to accept new guests.


----------



## MinnieMama09

StormyCA said:


> I think they're all being ordered to close in OC.  We were coming down next week with our trailer and got the cancellation email from Anaheim RV Park this morning stating they've been 'ordered to close'.  I assume hotels have been given similar orders, or at least not to accept new guests.


That’s what I was thinking too.


----------



## Whaleyam1

Does anyone know if the three-day SoCal Resident passes will be extended due to the cornoavirus closure? We used two days of our ticket prior to the park closing but would love to use our remaining day once it becomes safe enough to go. They were supposed to expire in May.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Whaleyam1 said:


> Does anyone know if the three-day SoCal Resident passes will be extended due to the cornoavirus closure?


Yes. From the DL website:


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

icc2515 said:


> At least they are being realistic about things.  I wish that Disney would come out with an announcement.  I know that they originally hoped that things would get back to normal before the very lucrative spring break/Easter season, but that is not going to happen.



Me too. We have reservations starting 4/3. they haven't canceled yet. I'm still holding out hope. We haven't been in so long. We were supposed to go at Thanksgiving but had to cancel because I couldn't get off work. We just bought AP's too. There's no way we will be able to get back until November.


----------



## Evita_W

Aurora0427 said:


> Taking temperatures is almost completely worthless.... you are contagious way before you’re running a fever. I mean, yeah, I guess they could implement this, but if the virus is still raging it’s not going to stop outbreaks.


It isn't completely useless, it prevents people who are obviously sick from coming and getting others sick, even with other illnesses and lowering their immunity.


----------



## Evita_W

Int


StormyCA said:


> I think they're all being ordered to close in OC.  We were coming down next week with our trailer and got the cancellation email from Anaheim RV Park this morning stating they've been 'ordered to close'.  I assume hotels have been given similar orders, or at least not to accept new guests.


 interesting, L.A. has orders all hotels to remain open at this time for that very reason, they need places people can go if they are stuck away from home.


----------



## midnight star

Quick question. For those with passes, I know Disney will extend passes with the closure. However they still charge you for them if you do payments. Would you still renew or wait until all of this is over and the park is open?


----------



## msteddom

midnight star said:


> Quick question. For those with passes, I know Disney will extend passes with the closure. However they still charge you for them if you do payments. Would you still renew or wait until all of this is over and the park is open?



Seeing as there is no longer any discount for renewing, I would not.  The only reason to renew would be if you had one of the grandfathered passes that are no longer sold, but can be renewed.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Quick question. For those with passes, I know Disney will extend passes with the closure. However they still charge you for them if you do payments. Would you still renew or wait until all of this is over and the park is open?


Well, depending on how long the closure continues, would it bother you not to have a valid pass? Just asking because I know that some people really become sad when they don't have a pass, even if they know they will get another one in the future.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> Well, depending on how long the closure continues, would it bother you not to have a valid pass? Just asking because I know that some people really become sad when they don't have a pass, even if they know they will get another one in the future.


It won’t bother me. Although I’m sad my pass no longer expires in my birthday month because when I renew it was like a bday present for myself lol.

I think I’m just scarred by price increases, and removal of benefits I’ve seen. But I feel like when all of this is over Disney won’t be increasing prices, but you never know.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> It won’t bother me. Although I’m sad my pass no longer expires in my birthday month because when I renew it was like a bday present for myself lol.
> 
> I think I’m just scarred by price increases, and removal of benefits I’ve seen. But I feel like when all of this is over Disney won’t be increasing prices, but you never know.


If you'll be buying a new AP at the same level (i.e. no loss of benefits), then the price should be the only unknown. But I really can't see Disney raising the prices again any time soon. If you will be going down to Flex, then I would renew before the expiration date so that you can keep your parking.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> If you'll be buying a new AP at the same level (i.e. no loss of benefits), then the price should be the only unknown. But I really can't see Disney raising the prices again any time soon. If you will be going down to Flex, then I would renew before the expiration date so that you can keep your parking.


Oh man that’s right! I may stay with signature plus because it seemed like reservations filled up.  But now with this whole pandemic thing maybe people won’t go


----------



## cruisehopeful

midnight star said:


> Quick question. For those with passes, I know Disney will extend passes with the closure. However they still charge you for them if you do payments. Would you still renew or wait until all of this is over and the park is open?


I wouldn't renew now. Mine doesn't expire until Sept and should be extended to October, I just got hit with the monthly fees for 3 APs and I could really use that money for something else right now. One of my daughters is out of work and can't pay her rent after next month. My husband and I are self employed and as you know, business is down. We are doing all we can to keep some money coming in and we have emergency savings, but when there isn't money coming in, watching money go out for something we can't access is no fun.


----------



## midnight star

cruisehopeful said:


> I wouldn't renew now. Mine doesn't expire until Sept and should be extended to October, I just got hit with the monthly fees for 3 APs and I could really use that money for something else right now. One of my daughters is out of work and can't pay her rent after next month. My husband and I are self employed and as you know, business is down. We are doing all we can to keep some money coming in and we have emergency savings, but when there isn't money coming in, watching money go out for something we can't access is no fun.


Good point. Even if I pay in full, $1000+ isn’t smart right now when things are so up in the air.


----------



## Evita_W

midnight star said:


> Quick question. For those with passes, I know Disney will extend passes with the closure. However they still charge you for them if you do payments. Would you still renew or wait until all of this is over and the park is open?


Since your pass will be extended anyway, I would wait to renew, as if you pass was valid before the closure, it should still be valid afterwards and thus eligible to be renewed without loosing anything you might be grandfathered into.


----------



## Andyman33

My conference this coming up week has been cancelled. Was at the grand Californian. My room refunded etc. however I bought conference tickets for the parks.  I really just want a refund but either way my tickets have expiration date of 12 days or something after the start of the conference. I called ticketing a few times and every time they transfer me it goes to a number that rings once and then basically hangs up and asks me to fill out the after call survey. Anyone have experience of a number to call for this issue?


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> Good point. Even if I pay in full, $1000+ isn’t smart right now when things are so up in the air.



Yeah I just think spending that kind of money on something like a disney pass isn’t smart right now. You just never know..... ours expire in June and I’m sure they’ll get extended but I highly doubt we’ll renew this year. Way too much uncertainty.


----------



## starry_solo

check Disneyland.com. Someone here on DIS posted a screenshot regarding tickets


----------



## disneychrista

Based on everything else I have seen the expiration date will be extended based on when the parks reopen.


----------



## tsumgirl

midnight star said:


> Quick question. For those with passes, I know Disney will extend passes with the closure. However they still charge you for them if you do payments. Would you still renew or wait until all of this is over and the park is open?



My pass expires in June. Since I'm in NorCal, I'll probably wait until my next scheduled trip to buy a new pass rather than renew. Unless the parks are closed for 2+ months, the extended dates don't really help me since I couldn't get back to the parks until August.


----------



## VandVsmama

In your case, I would try calling Disneyland directly and ask.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Andyman33 said:


> My conference this coming up week has been cancelled. Was at the grand Californian. My room refunded etc. however I bought conference tickets for the parks.  I really just want a refund but either way my tickets have expiration date of 12 days or something after the start of the conference. I called ticketing a few times and every time they transfer me it goes to a number that rings once and then basically hangs up and asks me to fill out the after call survey. Anyone have experience of a number to call for this issue?


You can try contacting Disney via social media or email. The customer service phone lines have been swamped for days now, as you experienced. As suggested by other posters, look at the updated ticket information on the Disneyland website. Ticket expiration dates have been extended. And unused DLR tickets do not lose their original monetary value, even after they expire. So you could apply your tickets toward new ones on a future trip if you don't manage to visit before the new expiration date.


----------



## Andyman33

theluckyrabbit said:


> You can try contacting Disney via social media or email. The customer service phone lines have been swamped for days now, as you experienced. As suggested by other posters, look at the updated ticket information on the Disneyland website. Ticket expiration dates have been extended. And unused DLR tickets do not lose their original monetary value, even after they expire. So you could apply your tickets toward new ones on a future trip if you don't manage to visit before the new expiration date.


As always disney is great. Because is associated with a conference my choices were to use it later and they would move expiration date or they would refund me. Since I’m a healthcare worker and I have no clue when I will be able to travel again with the pandemic I asked for a refund. Thanks for the help


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

So I'm in Washington State, which issued a Stay Home, Stay Healthy Order. Only essential outings are allowed, like the grocery store. 

I think under this order, going to Disneyland may actually qualify as a misdemeanor.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Where'sPiglet? said:


> So I'm in Washington State, which issued a Stay Home, Stay Healthy Order. Only essential outings are allowed, like the grocery store.
> 
> I think under this order, going to Disneyland may actually qualify as a misdemeanor.


I think the DISers in this thread will understand how some of us see Disneyland as sort of "essential"!    We may be hunkering down at home, but feeling the beckoning of our homing beacons...


----------



## Cal-Pie

Just double checking to make sure I understand correctly. I currently have 5, 3 day tickets. 2 were purchased in Nov 2019, 3 were purchased in Feb 2020 before the increase. All had an expiration of first use by the end of 2020. Am I correct that all are now valid through 2021?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cal-Pie said:


> Am I correct that all are now valid through 2021?



They are valid through January 12, 2022.


----------



## mentos

Where'sPiglet? said:


> So I'm in Washington State, which issued a Stay Home, Stay Healthy Order. Only essential outings are allowed, like the grocery store.
> 
> I think under this order, going to Disneyland may actually qualify as a misdemeanor.



Does the little grocery store inside Grand Californian Hotel count? :::crosses fingers:::


----------



## midnight star

Does anyone feel like the park has been closed for months when it’s only been 10 days??!!  Lol I miss Disney so much.


----------



## Krandor

midnight star said:


> Does anyone feel like the park has been closed for months when it’s only been 10 days??!!  Lol I miss Disney so much.



This whole period of time starting with the NCAA tournament announcement of going no-fans (which only lasted a few hours) has seemed like an eternity.


----------



## Blue32

I know this would be pure speculation  but does anyone think Disney might mess with Blackout dates this Summer if/when they do decide to open?


----------



## Krandor

Blue32 said:


> I know this would be pure speculation  but does anyone think Disney might mess with Blackout dates this Summer if/when they do decide to open?



Likely depend on what crowd levels look like after they reopen.


----------



## midnight star

Blue32 said:


> I know this would be pure speculation  but does anyone think Disney might mess with Blackout dates this Summer if/when they do decide to open?


I wouldn't be shocked if they did.


----------



## Evita_W

Blue32 said:


> I know this would be pure speculation  but does anyone think Disney might mess with Blackout dates this Summer if/when they do decide to open?


So they are somewhat restricted on what they can and can't do with blackout dates, because people bought passes at certain levels based on said blackout dates. They can (and have in the past) removed blackout dates, either for one park or both parks, but they have to be careful not to remove too many and then cause people with higher level passes to be upset. They can't move blackout dates or add additional blackout dates less than a full calendar year out, again because people purchased passes based on the blackout dates.


----------



## midnight star

Evita_W said:


> So they are somewhat restricted on what they can and can't do with blackout dates, because people bought passes at certain levels based on said blackout dates. They can (and have in the past) removed blackout dates, either for one park or both parks, but they have to be careful not to remove too many and then cause people with higher level passes to be upset. They can't move blackout dates or add additional blackout dates less than a full calendar year out, again because people purchased passes based on the blackout dates.


This is true. Although given the circumstances, I wouldn’t be mad if someone with a lower pass got their blackout dates lifted. And I have signature plus. Granted I’m just one person. I am curious to see how they handle all of this!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

midnight star said:


> Does anyone feel like the park has been closed for months when it’s only been 10 days??!!  Lol I miss Disney so much.



I've been to Youtube a few times to watch a general park walkthrough, ride POV's, WoC and F!. Just trying to get my Disney fix any way I can. Even though 10 days is not much at all, it's the feeling of not knowing when the DLR resort will reopen that makes it feel 10 times longer


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> Does anyone feel like the park has been closed for months when it’s only been 10 days??!!  Lol I miss Disney so much.



yes and it’s only been three weeks tomorrow since we were there, AND IT FEELS LIKE MONTHS


----------



## Kittyblue

I just saw LAUSD is out until May 1 now.  I wonder if DL will postpone opening as well?


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Kittyblue said:


> I just saw LAUSD is out until May 1 now.  I wonder if DL will postpone opening as well?


I dont know! But I am dying to know.  I wish they would make some kind of announcement.  I know they mentioned releasing the cast members schedules today. Does anyone have any insight of when they are scheduled to be back?


----------



## DesertScorpion

Universal has extended their closures out to mid April as of today. I have a feeling we’ll see Disney announce the same or longer soon enough.

https://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/web/en/us/Safety-and-Travel-Update


----------



## TsWade2

I just hope Disneyland will just reopen by maybe late April or in May. I hope it doesn't stay close that long.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Does anyone feel like the park has been closed for months when it’s only been 10 days??!!  Lol I miss Disney so much.


Tell me about it! I've started digging out all our DLR mugs so we can use different ones every day. At least it's a little bit of the parks in our life each morning...


----------



## mentos

Evita_W said:


> So they are somewhat restricted on what they can and can't do with blackout dates, because people bought passes at certain levels based on said blackout dates. They can (and have in the past) removed blackout dates, either for one park or both parks, but they have to be careful not to remove too many and then cause people with higher level passes to be upset. They can't move blackout dates or add additional blackout dates less than a full calendar year out, again because people purchased passes based on the blackout dates.



As a shareholder, I don’t care what the blackout/no blackout decision is as long as the end result is more revenue for the parks.

If it means turning a SoCal select pass into an unrestricted premiere pass all summer, so be it! 

Lord help us if that ever becomes necessary.


----------



## mentos

midnight star said:


> Does anyone feel like the park has been closed for months when it’s only been 10 days??!!  Lol I miss Disney so much.



Because Disneyland is an idea and symbol as much as it is a physical place...I just expect it to be there making someone happy, even if I’m not there.

It being closed is like putting a giant blanket on the Statue of Liberty....still there, but no one can see it, very disconcerting.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Does anyone feel like the park has been closed for months when it’s only been 10 days??!!  Lol I miss Disney so much.


Get yourself some popcorn and something fun to drink, sit down, and listen: Disneyland 60th Anniversary Album. Enjoy!


----------



## bethwc101

I have a CM friend In attractions who was told to potentially be available for work starting April 18.  
Please take this with a grain of salt as everything is changing each day due to covid , but that is what she was told this week. 
It could be sooner than that and she just won't be staffed by then, or it could be delayed much longer, but just a date for the back of your minds I guess.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Governor Newsom said last night that this new norm may last another 12 weeks for what it's worth.


----------



## dina444444

Kittyblue said:


> I just saw LAUSD is out until May 1 now.  I wonder if DL will postpone opening as well?


For Los Angeles county school districts the current guidelines are for teachers to return to the classroom on Monday May 4 and students to return on Tuesday May 5. This is subject to change.


----------



## dina444444

bethwc101 said:


> I have a CM friend In attractions who was told to potentially be available for work starting April 18.
> Please take this with a grain of salt as everything is changing each day due to covid , but that is what she was told this week.
> It could be sooner than that and she just won't be staffed by then, or it could be delayed much longer, but just a date for the back of your minds I guess.


The current stay at home order ends on April 19 so it’s possible if that doesn’t get extended disney will slowly reopen that week.


----------



## WonkaKid

Just read an article in The Motley Fool that suggests that neither of the Disney parks will open by April 1. I have no expectations that my park will be open anytime soon. Here it is. 

Also, the OC Register reports that DL has halted all construction.


----------



## dina444444

WonkaKid said:


> Just read an article in The Motley Fool that suggests that neither of the Disney parks will open by April 1. I have no expectations that my park will be open anytime soon. Here it is.
> 
> Also, the OC Register reports that DL has halted all construction.


They halted construction per the initial state stay home order, however there have been some clarifications since then regarding construction so Disney may resume construction.


----------



## mgd

Newsom has been one of the most concerned leaders in the country in terms of worrying about the coming healthcare need surge and staying informed by experts.  If his worst case predictions don't significantly decrease in chance, especially in LA county area, I doubt he will allow any openings of super-spreader businesses such as disneyland until after the predicted peaks are safely passed, which would be well past mid-April.


----------



## Jerryp49

Two to three months - Newsom

https://www.sbsun.com/2020/03/23/ne...cing-measures-could-last-two-or-three-months/


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Still surprised Disney hasn’t announced the extended closure yet... we all know they’re not opening April 1st so curious when they’re going to make the announcement. 

I’m starting to feel nervous about our July trip but we’ve bought plane tickets already so guess just wait and see. Already decided if we have to postpone we’ll aim for October or December- depending on my work schedule... I really hated the weather in December this last time so hoping for October.


----------



## GeneralTso

I think we will be lucky if Disneyland opens in June.


----------



## Jerryp49

LA Mayor Garcetti :at least 2 months

https://www.businessinsider.com/covid-19-los-angeles-to-shelter-in-place-for-months-2020-3


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

GeneralTso said:


> I think we will be lucky if Disneyland opens in June.



I agree. Right now I just can't see Disneyland opening before the June 15-July 1 time window.


----------



## Epicnemesis

Jerryp49 said:


> LA Mayor Garcetti :at least 2 months
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/covid-19-los-angeles-to-shelter-in-place-for-months-2020-3


Hard to tell if he is level setting on the worst case scenario or if he really believes that. Either way, if this lock down moves into May we are well on the way to Mad Max.


----------



## mrstrong

Just received notification.  Great Wolf Lodge is closed until May 19th.


----------



## alvernon90

mgd said:


> Newsom has been one of the most concerned leaders in the country in terms of worrying about the coming healthcare need surge and staying informed by experts.  If his worst case predictions don't significantly decrease in chance, especially in LA county area, I doubt he will allow any openings of super-spreader businesses such as disneyland until after the predicted *peaks* are safely passed, which would be well past mid-April.



Saying "peaks" plural is the real issue here, because even if current lockdowns end in May or June we know another peak will hit in the fall and probably a third severe peak next winter.  At least the second peak will be severe enough to justify closing theme parks again -- so will Newsom even let theme parks open this summer at all?  Even if it is allowed, will Disney spend all the money to staff and supply the resorts knowing they will probably have to shut down again in September?  It seems likely that Disneyland will stay closed until after Halloween.

I also wonder if Disney would open WDW because Florida allows it even if DLR has to stay closed due to stricter government orders in California...


----------



## hiroMYhero

LA Times...basically recapping info:
“No, you should not expect Disneyland to reopen on April 1”
https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...-disneyland-is-not-going-to-reopen-on-april-1


----------



## Juan M

Hyatt House in Harbor just cancelled our April 3rd weekend reservation and sent an email saying hotel operations were ceasing through April 18th for now. I’m expecting a Disney closure extension anytime soon


----------



## bethwc101

I'm thinking they are going to open April 18th or 19th.  But at a limited capacity. I think this is where they are going to use their virtual queue for all rides and only allow guests staying at GCH and DLH to visit the park maybe CA but I think just DL.
That's my out there thinking plan.


----------



## StormyCA

I was originally thinking end of May/mid-June.   I'm not cancelling my 6/25 hotel reservation yet, but I've also pretty much accepted that it's not going to happen.  Based on what I'm reading/seeing I don't think we're going to see 'mass gathering places' (DL, stadiums, auditoriums, theaters, maybe even malls) reopening until AFTER the general lockdowns have been lifted and people have resumed their workaday lives.  TPTB are going to want to see how things fare in the general populace before they allow huge groups to gather.


----------



## dieumeye

Being told here in California to prepare for at least another 2 months of stay-at-home mandates got me thinking about how the park reopening process is going to affect DL (my home park) and affect a currently booked WDW trip in August.  Here's my assessment of the possible scenarios:

*1. DL is closed.* This is the current situation. Who knows how long it will stay that way. Could be open mid-April, could be closed until summer or longer. Either way, as long as the park is closed, the decision to visit has been made for everyone.

*2. DL is open but in a limited capacity.* What if in initially only select resorts & dining locations are open, or select parks (say, just DL and not DCA), or only some rides? What if there are no fireworks, no shows, no parades, no character meet & greets? Potential visitors will have to assess what is being offered and see if a trip is still worth it.

*3. DL is open but there is "social wariness" about going.* This is harder to quantify and strictly a personal decision. If DL is open, there will no doubt be people who will rush to be there opening day. But I imagine for a lot of people there will be some initial wariness about going back into a large group setting - especially at a place like DL where people from all over the country and world are gathering. If the park has only recently opened, some might feel better taking some time to "see how it goes" with others before visiting themselves.

*4. DL is fully open (so not option 2) and it has been open for awhile (so not option 3) but there are fundamental changes to the way DL operates (either temporary or permanently).* What I'm imagining here is that DL is fully open, but there are new policies and procedures in place, like: you need to have your temperature taken before entering a park, or there are hand washing stations you must use before entering a restaurant (like on a cruise ship), or all rides have a virtual queue, or all shows are filled to only half capacity for social distancing. Whatever these things are, they'd be for the health & safety of guests, so in a way it's not unlike having to go through security. But if the experience changes enough, or in a way that would seriously detract from the trip, you'd have to take that into account when deciding whether to go.

*5. DL is open and everything is back to normal like none of this ever happened.* It could happen, right? At least some day? But I have a feeling like we won't be at this point for awhile, maybe even a couple years.

I'm hoping we're at least at #4 some time this year, but I have a feeling we may be at some combination of 2 & 3 longer than people think.

That's my assessment anyway.


----------



## midnight star

https://www.piratesandprincesses.ne...f-labor-relations-over-lack-of-communication/Gothic Rosie reported on this. Since other theme parks in the area have announced extending their closures, Disneyland hasn't. So it has left CM's in a limbo.Their union is trying to get more info out of them.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Our country is not taking this seriously enough.  We are also not prepared to handle this crisis medically.  There are people who still believe we are nearing the peak, and that in April, things will start getting back to normal.  We're being lied to and fed fantasy timelines, yet nobody has bothered to tell the virus of these plans.  Even Italy, where they waited far too long, have now taken this far more seriously than the U.S. has.  And they are nowhere near an end to their isolation measures.

The U.S. has gone less than 2 Weeks.  Let me say that again.....2 WEEKS, where places have been under stay at home orders.  But the worst part is that there are still plenty of places in the U.S. where they are ignoring any restrictions, and going about their regular lives, as if the virus is somehow going to respect their city/county/state borders.  It's Insane.  Meanwhile this virus is spreading exponentially, and there is no end in sight.

If we had reacted like China, I think we maybe could have realistically seen a place like Disneyland open by perhaps July or August.  Since we preferred to ignore the problem, and continue to ignore the problem, there's no way to know what the timetable will look like.  I could easily see it taking until September/October, before heavily attended public venues such as Disneyland, can even slowly re-open.  Probably with many limitations, until the virus is under control, or there is treatment or a vaccine, although it may be up to 12-18 months before the latter occurs.


----------



## EmJ

socaldisneylover said:


> Our country is not taking this seriously enough.  We are also not prepared to handle this crisis medically.  There are people who still believe we are nearing the peak, and that in April, things will start getting back to normal.  We're being lied to and fed fantasy timelines, yet nobody has bothered to tell the virus of these plans.  Even Italy, where they waited far too long, have now taken this far more seriously than the U.S. has.  And they are nowhere near an end to their isolation measures.
> 
> The U.S. has gone less than 2 Weeks.  Let me say that again.....2 WEEKS, where places have been under stay at home orders.  But the worst part is that there are still plenty of places in the U.S. where they are ignoring any restrictions, and going about their regular lives, as if the virus is somehow going to respect their city/county/state borders.  It's Insane.  Meanwhile this virus is spreading exponentially, and there is no end in sight.
> 
> If we had reacted like China, I think we maybe could have realistically seen a place like Disneyland open by perhaps July or August.  Since we preferred to ignore the problem, and continue to ignore the problem, there's no way to know what the timetable will look like.  I could easily see it taking until September/October, before heavily attended public venues such as Disneyland, can even slowly re-open.  Probably with many limitations, until the virus is under control, or there is treatment or a vaccine, although it may be up to 12-18 months before the latter occurs.


I’ve started to contemplate the very real possibility that my son will not start kindergarten in a physical school building on August 18. I feel so beaten down. It’s like living in a B rated movie.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I think it’s so hard not knowing when the end in sight will be. And my go to for destressing is planning our Disney trips and now I feel like that’s been taken away because I realistically just don’t know when we’ll get to go. I guess just keep planning and know it will happen.... at some point!

It’s really frustrating to not hear an announcement from Disney yet, I don’t blame the CMs for being upset.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Article published in today’s OC Register:

https://www.ocregister.com/disney-f...ne-two-punch-at-u-s-theme-parks-analysts-warn


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tokyo DLR info also confirmed by TDL CMs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243564188653498370


----------



## LoriLovesMickey

theluckyrabbit said:


> Get yourself some popcorn and something fun to drink, sit down, and listen: Disneyland 60th Anniversary Album. Enjoy!


This makes me happy and sad all at the same time.


----------



## alvernon90

dieumeye said:


> *3. DL is open but there is "social wariness" about going.* This is harder to quantify and strictly a personal decision. If DL is open, there will no doubt be people who will rush to be there opening day. But I imagine for a lot of people there will be some initial wariness about going back into a large group setting - especially at a place like DL where people from all over the country and world are gathering. If the park has only recently opened, some might feel better taking some time to "see how it goes" with others before visiting themselves.



Well, at least one bit of good news about this is after the first infection wave burns through the country like a wildfire, a lot of people will get the virus and not be sick enough to seek treatment. Once that happens, those people will be immune. 

The big problem we face right now requiring us to shut down the whole country is that we do not know who is currently infected and who already has been infected, so everyone needs to stay home.  But six months from now, a lot of us will be able to take a cheap and easy blood test to see if we are immune, and anyone who is can go back to normal life without fear because they can't catch it and can't spread it.  So the wariness may not be such a big deal if the parks reopen this fall, even with another virus wave ready to hit.


----------



## SeaDis

Not sure if posted:

12:32 PT - Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed until further notice and hourly parks and resorts cast members will continued to be paid through April 18, the Walt Disney Company says in statement.


----------



## pepperandchips

In case anyone is not following the main news thread, the parks are now closed until further notice. The below was posted by @rteetz


----------



## hiroMYhero

The updated Closure info is also on the DL app.


----------



## socaldisneylover

The indefinite wording in that press release may indicate that Disney is finally realizing we're no longer living in Fantasyland, and this crisis is going to last more than 16 days.


----------



## midnight star

Guys I want to cry  This is so sad.


----------



## Aurora0427

We all knew this was coming, but it’s such a punch in the gut. I just feel devastated for all of the local motels that have been there forever.... I worry about them making it through this. And all of the employees at the hotels/ restaurants and of course all of the cast members.

This crisis was so preventable, if we’d just been better prepared.


----------



## midnight star

Aurora0427 said:


> We all knew this was coming, but it’s such a punch in the gut. I just feel devastated for all of the local motels that have been there forever.... I worry about them making it through this. And all of the employees at the hotels/ restaurants and of course all of the cast members.
> 
> This crisis was so preventable, if we’d just been better prepared.


Yeah I knew in my mind it was going to be closed longer. But reading it, just hits different.


----------



## midnight star

@theluckyrabbit 

You may want to put on the title that it's now an indefinite closure


----------



## DesertScorpion

Well, given that they will pay cast members through April 18th, I’m still going to cling onto my minuscule glimmer of hope of still being able to go on my May 3-8th time. The realist in me says not to even count on them opening before June or even July though.


----------



## WonkaKid

[EDIT] Just realized that this is already under Discussion in the closure thread. Sorry :-(.  

Folks, Disney has just updated their site. Rather than being closed until April 1, it’s now “until further notice.” Not a surprise, really. Few people expected the parks to reopen on Wednesday.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> @theluckyrabbit
> 
> You may want to put on the title that it's now an indefinite closure


... and maybe yet another reminder to stay on topic before we go down a rabbit hole of virus discussions  ...

Edit: I just re-read that ROFL @theluckyrabbit I was not making a jab at your username I promise!


----------



## asharerin

I am starting to think it may be alot longer than any of us imagined. Given the new findings that seasonality will have no effect on this virus, and that folks who have recovered can then still carry and spread after being exposed subsequently  (despite not getting sick themselves a second time due to antibodies) implies until a vaccine is readily available or 50-70% of the population is infected and recovered no places of large gatherings will be allowed. We may have to prepare ourselves for worst case scenario July 2021. I just don't see how they could reopen until vaccine or herd immunity stops this virus. Edited: they may do a very limited disneyland experience prior to vaccine - no seated eating, 10-20% park capacity, very limited rides where line can be managed and ride sanitized between each seating, no parade, no meet and greets etc. But for full opening just can't see it happening until the virus is stopped.


----------



## TsWade2

Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## WonkaKid




----------



## Kender

I knew this was coming. But this is a lot of bad news for me in 24 hours. My work just cancelled our whole 2020 season (was supposed to run end of April to mid October). I found out yesterday, but it was announced officially today. I'm not laid off, but I am furloughed until further notice. My remaining side gig costume designing a children's musical was also cancelled yesterday.

I know I need to cancel hotels I have reserved for April. But I can't bring myself to just yet. Those hotel bookings have been a lifeline for me even knowing they were a pipe dream. I'll cancel them eventually. But I can't add to the misery of this 24 hours by doing it now.


----------



## Kender

Also I just went to torture myself to see if my hotel rates dropped again. Been a fun game pretending I can take advantage of $523 after tax for five nights staying in walking distance (or what I consider walking distance). La Quinta Anaheim is fully closed to all bookings now through April 30. They reopen again May 1 from what I'm seeing. 

I don't see an announcement about this from them yet and I have a couple different bookings with them in April (including my $523 for five nights ). My bookings are untouched so far.


----------



## StormyCA

Even though I know it's unlikely to see a reopening anytime soon, I just can't bring myself to cancel my hotel reservation.  It's offsite so I didn't have to put down a deposit and have until 48 hours before check in to cancel.  I'm gonna hold on to the dream just awhile longer.


----------



## TsWade2

EmJ said:


> Why do you think it will never reopen? Even if it's closed for a year, I think completely closing DL and WDW forever is unlikely.


I’m sorry. I’m just sad and upset right now.


----------



## EmJ

TsWade2 said:


> I’m sorry. I’m just sad and upset right now.


Don't be sorry. Everyone is sad and upset. And scared. And stressed. It's a really bad time  I do think it will reopen though... someday.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Capistrano Unified School District (South Orange County) has stated school will resume May 4. Maybe there is hope things will get back to normal in May.


----------



## disneychrista

Not surprised, since California is under a Shelter in Place (Stay at home) order until further notice, it is not like they could open anyway.


----------



## Mike_M

Yes this sucks, especially for everyone that had trips planned. It’s quite possible that a large chunk of 2020 will be very difficult for the Disney parks and the country as a whole.

But here’s the thing everyone needs to remember.

What other place has such devotion? Such love?
These parks are more than just vacation getaways to us. More than just amusement parks. Every time I step foot on Main St for the first time of a trip I think what many of us think: 
I’m back home.

WE
will never let our home close down for good.

This is going to be economically harder on many of us, but those that can, when we can, will return to the place we love. Maybe even sooner than some of us had originally planned.

Disneyland has had slim times before. Maintenance issues, attendance dips, controversial changes and the country has had slim times too. Disneyland will survive. Our society will survive. The Walt Disney company will survive.

Let’s just focus on doing what we need to so we can all be there for our next trip to the happiest place on earth.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Mike_M said:


> Yes this sucks, especially for everyone that had trips planned. It’s quite possible that a large chunk of 2020 will be very difficult for the Disney parks and the country as a whole.
> 
> But here’s the thing everyone needs to remember.
> 
> What other place has such devotion? Such love?
> These parks are more than just vacation getaways to us. More than just amusement parks. Every time I step foot on Main St for the first time of a trip I think what many of us think:
> I’m back home.
> 
> WE
> will never let our home close down for good.
> 
> This is going to be economically harder on many of us, but those that can, when we can, will return to the place we love. Maybe even sooner than some of us had originally planned.
> 
> Disneyland has had slim times before. Maintenance issues, attendance dips, controversial changes and the country has had slim times too. Disneyland will survive. Our society will survive. The Walt Disney company will survive.
> 
> Let’s just focus on doing what we need to so we can all be there for our next trip to the happiest place on earth.


Perfectly said.


----------



## TsWade2

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Capistrano Unified School District (South Orange County) has started school will resume May 4. Maybe there is hope things will get back to normal in May.


I hope so.


----------



## dina444444

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Capistrano Unified School District (South Orange County) has stated school will resume May 4. Maybe there is hope things will get back to normal in May.


The same for school districts in LA county. Teachers go back on May 4 and students on May 5. However it is subject to change again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> @theluckyrabbit
> 
> You may want to put on the title that it's now an indefinite closure


The thread title has been edited accordingly. Not fun...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Guys I want to cry  This is so sad.





Aurora0427 said:


> We all knew this was coming, but it’s such a punch in the gut...





TsWade2 said:


> I’m sorry. I’m just sad and upset right now.


For everyone who is feeling so sad and hollow today, here is something very pretty and a moment of solace (from the voices who inspired "Frozen"):


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> ... and maybe yet another reminder to stay on topic before we go down a rabbit hole of virus discussions  ...


Your wish is my command... (and, sigh, the reminder appears to be necessary yet again). 

For those participating in this thread: Remember to keep your comments ON TOPIC. This thread is a discussion about the DLR Closure related to COVID-19, not about the virus itself, politics, economics, science, etc. Off topic comments will be deleted. And while it is understandable to be upset with the current circumstances in the world today, please refrain from dumping on or venting at others in this thread. Keep your comments self controlled and respectful and courteous. Thank you.
For those posters who are managing to keep this thread on topic and to keep their comments respectful and kind, way to go! Gold stars and a big thank you!
Now, on with the discussion...


----------



## StormyCA

@theluckyrabbit 

That music video is absolutely beautiful.  I'll admit I shed a few tears, but I've been needing to do that for a few days now.  Being Pollyanna and playing The Glad Game can get a bit tiresome at times.

"Grant Us Peace"  A message we all need right now.

Thank You


----------



## cinder-ellah

theluckyrabbit said:


> For everyone who is feeling so sad and hollow today, here is something very pretty and a moment of solace (from the voices who inspired "Frozen"):


Beautiful 
Thank you


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/en-ca/travel-information/
New updated info on a number of different topics for people to read.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I have Wine Seminars booked for mid April. I’ll update as the refund process moves along. I heard it’s up to 30 days after the event either here or on the F&W thread to get your money back. Should be interesting. I’ll call Disney later next week and verify.


----------



## Aurora0427

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/en-ca/travel-information/
> New updated info on a number of different topics for people to read.



Please post this in the super thread for the DLR closure. Thanks!


----------



## Cal-Pie

YIKES!! They changed the terms for unused multi day tickets! Before yesterdays update it said the expiration would extend to Jan 13, 2022, now it says they are only valid until their original expiration date. I'm kicking myself for not getting a screen shot!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Cal-Pie said:


> YIKES!! They changed the terms for unused multi day tickets! Before yesterdays update it said the expiration would extend to Jan 13, 2022, now it says they are only valid until their original expiration date. I'm kicking myself for not getting a screen shot!


Someone else here might have taken one. Can someone post a screen shot of the old terms for Cal-Pie?


----------



## YayforMickey

Cal-Pie said:


> YIKES!! They changed the terms for unused multi day tickets! Before yesterdays update it said the expiration would extend to Jan 13, 2022, now it says they are only valid until their original expiration date. I'm kicking myself for not getting a screen shot!


I noticed that, and I'm disappointed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

theluckyrabbit said:


> Someone else here might have taken one. Can someone post a screen shot of the old terms for Cal-Pie?


----------



## Cal-Pie

Thank you @hiroMYhero. I am really angry that they've changed the terms!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

hiroMYhero said:


> View attachment 483883


Thank you!


----------



## Congo Queen

Yes disappointing.  For Christmas I gave my sister three multi-day tickets (purchased at Target) that have an expiration date of Dec 2020.  It had been a relief to know she had until January 2022 to use them, but I now it is back to use by Dec 2020. If she goes after that I guess she could still get credit for their value and upgrade to whatever the current multi-day ticket price is in 2021.


----------



## YayforMickey

It's quite a low blow to extend the dates and then go back on it.


----------



## alvernon90

theluckyrabbit said:


> This thread is a discussion about the DLR Closure related to COVID-19, not about the virus itself, politics, economics, science, etc. Off topic comments will be deleted.



Does this mean that speculation about when the parks might reopen is also off-topic for this thread?  Because it's impossible to have an informed discussion about, say, whether existing reservations in June will be cancelled without talking about "science" and "the virus itself."  Should we have another superthread for park reopen date speculation?


----------



## DontSpamMe

Just cancelled our Disneyland Hotel stay for middle of April and I just wanted to make a few comments. 
1) When canceling they ask if you want to rebook for a different date and after several minutes figuring a date they tell you the price is different. Why not say that in the first place instead of making it sound like you'll get the same rate you are canceling. I can easily look on their slow website and book my overpriced room just fine.  
2) After canceling I was told it will take 1 to 2 billing cycles to see the charges come off the credit card. Of course the price difference for the new reservation went through immediately.
It just seems Disney Travel operates as a travel agency in the 80s. They probably have a blockbuster video nearby.


----------



## midnight star

DontSpamMe said:


> It just seems Disney Travel operates as a travel agency in the 80s. They probably have a blockbuster video nearby.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Cal-Pie said:


> Thank you @hiroMYhero. I am really angry that they've changed the terms!





YayforMickey said:


> It's quite a low blow to extend the dates and then go back on it.


I wonder if that was just a glitch as they're updating parts of the site to reflect the new info.  I wouldn't be surprised if it changes back at some point.


----------



## mel2014

This may be a dumb question, but the Southern California and child ticket promotions are still available for purchase. Do you think that if those tickets are purchased between now and when the park reopens, they will also have the extended validity period or that the extension only applies, based on the literal language of the Disney site, to "already purchased" tickets? We have Flex Passes but are planning to go over the summer (fingers crossed) with a friend who lives in Southern California with her two kids. It would be great if we could buy tickets, at least for her kids if not her, now and have them be valid until the end of the year, since the 3-day child ticket promo is less than a 2-day "normal" ticket.


----------



## Cal-Pie

mel2014 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but the Southern California and child ticket promotions are still available for purchase. Do you think that if those tickets are purchased between now and when the park reopens, they will also have the extended validity period or that the extension only applies, based on the literal language of the Disney site, to "already purchased" tickets? We have Flex Passes but are planning to go over the summer (fingers crossed) with a friend who lives in Southern California with her two kids. It would be great if we could buy tickets, at least for her kids if not her, now and have them be valid until the end of the year, since the 3-day child ticket promo is less than a 2-day "normal" ticket.


Get Away Today was promoting the discount children's tickets yesterday on a FB live, saying you could buy them now and use them until Dec. 15. I guess it all boils down to how DL interprets their own terms, which they've already proven they can change.


----------



## YayforMickey

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I wonder if that was just a glitch as they're updating parts of the site to reflect the new info.  I wouldn't be surprised if it changes back at some point.


I hope you're right.


----------



## midnight star

Will Disneyland automatically cancel your dining reservations during the closure? I have a reservation for the Tangled Tea on April19. It is still showing.


----------



## LilyJC

midnight star said:


> Will Disneyland automatically cancel your dining reservations during the closure? I have a reservation for the Tangled Tea on April19. It is still showing.



We had a Lamplight Lounge reservation on the 25th which was automatically canceled when the closures were announced. My Tangled Tea for the 18th is still in my plans, but I assume they’ll get to it once we’re around a couple weeks out.


----------



## midnight star

LilyJC said:


> We had a Lamplight Lounge reservation on the 25th which was automatically canceled when the closures were announced. My Tangled Tea for the 18th is still in my plans, but I assume they’ll get to it once we’re around a couple weeks out.


Part of me doesn’t want to cancel it. The tea reservations are so hard to get and I was excited to finally get one  oh well there will be others.


----------



## coaches24

dina444444 said:


> The same for school districts in LA county. Teachers go back on May 4 and students on May 5. However it is subject to change again.


I am a teacher in a nor cal school district and I will be shocked if any schools open again before summer break. My school district has informed family’s out here to expect “distance learning” to go until the last day of school even though officially we are to be closed till May 1. All the school districts I know of up here have either started distance learning or are making preparations to start distance learning. Imo we have not seen the worst yet of this whole situation. 
These closures and the stay at home order will likely stock for several more weeks if not months.


----------



## CastAStone

*News: Disneyland hotels not taking reservations until June 1st*

Headline says it all, see https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/ and below.


----------



## EmJ

I would be so excited to see Disneyland open on June 1. It means the world only has to go though this for another nine weeks!


----------



## CastAStone

I’m all for thinking positive - America can figure out how to handle this! 

Eventually!


----------



## Geemo

I was there on Opening Day and am thinking of trying to make a trip down for re-opening day.
Just wish we knew the date in order to book flights and a room.....


----------



## dieumeye

Based on a Disney email going around about a dining plan offer for people with cancelled trips, it sounds like WDW is looking at a similar June 1 timeline.

If peak for this virus in California is mid-late April as some are speculating, then a June 1 open might be possible, even if only in a limited capacity.

However, if peak in Florida is, say, in May, that seems like June 1 might still be too early for WDW.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Geemo said:


> Just wish we knew the date in order to book flights and a room.....



That is not going to be able to be determined until the State of California gives an indication of when the Stay at Home order might ease.

I can tell you first hand from the Emergency Services sector in Sacramento they are working currently on an 8 week assumption with contingencies for 12 weeks. All of that of course to be adjusted as events unfold which is why everything is open ended but give you an idea what top brass is working within.

That is why Jun 1 currently is a fairly safe assumption. While it would be a while before any public statement are released, major players like Disney are indeed briefed on what to expect by officials.


----------



## Indiana Scott

Well, at least that's a dim light at the end of the tunnel!
I sure would be hesitant to purchase airfare based on that though..


----------



## hiroMYhero

This is the first time I’ve seen an article with the breakdown of OC. I’ve been checking because my DD lives in the new Park and Paseo complex where Santa Ana and Tustin meet.

Orange County releases list of all communities with coronavirus cases

https://www.latimes.com/california/...ist-of-all-communities-with-coronavirus-cases


----------



## katyringo

I am really Really debating trying to be there on the day they open back up. Flights are super cheap from omaha for May 31-June 2nd...  

But it’s so so unknown.


----------



## DesertScorpion

Hmm...I wonder what this offer will be. Hoping for prices closer to what I booked earlier in the year for our May dates.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

theluckyrabbit said:


> ... This thread is a *discussion about the DLR Closure related to COVID-19*, *not* *about the virus itself, politics, economics, science, etc*...





alvernon90 said:


> Does this mean that speculation about when the parks might reopen is also off-topic for this thread?  Because it's impossible to have an informed discussion about, say, whether existing reservations in June will be cancelled without talking about "science" and "the virus itself."  Should we have another superthread for park reopen date speculation?


You appear to have answered your own question by quoting my post above. Posts about the current DLR closure which are related to COVID-19 will remain up -- and have remained up, all 35 pages so far. Posts which are not primarily related to the current DLR closure, but which are primarily argumentative and/or primarily about the virus itself, politics, economics, science, etc. will be deleted. Simple. My answer to you remains the same one I gave to you when you asked a similar question in the Galaxy's Edge Superthread: Let common sense and your experience on this board answer your question.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I wonder if that was just a glitch as they're updating parts of the site to reflect the new info.  I wouldn't be surprised if it changes back at some point.


This is what I was thinking, too. Hey, @Skyegirl1999 -- it's good to see you here! Hope that you and your family are doing well and keeping safe!



midnight star said:


> Part of me doesn’t want to cancel it. The tea reservations are so hard to get and I was excited to finally get one  oh well there will be others.


Totally understand how you feel! We have a tea reservation for that date, too.


----------



## Aurora0427

DesertScorpion said:


> Hmm...I wonder what this offer will be. Hoping for prices closer to what I booked earlier in the year for our May dates.



same. We booked the DLH for less than $372 a night for a late April trip. Getting a rate that low in July would be unheard of, and if it’s much more, we’ll have to stay off property. So hopefully it’s a REALLY good deal.


----------



## Karin1984

I'm booked for a trip 3rd week of August, still confident this trip will happen. And I've just received an e-mail from Touringplans about increased crowd level predictions. On several days DCA has been increased from 6 to 8 for 3 out of 5 days. DL only changes 1 point and goes from 3 to 4. 
Now, I read crowd calendars like I read horoscopes, it's not an exact science. 

But I think even Touringplans must be able to come to the conclusion that the rest of the year could go all directions when the parks reopen. Either it's going to be: 
1. super quiet because people are still cautious or because people have lost their jobs etc. and need to save money. 
2. super busy because everyone who still has money needs a vacation, 
3. normal for the time of year because the 1st and 2nd group cancel each other out.
Either way, if Touringplans would make a change to their predictions, then all days for all parks should follow one of the 3 options, or am I missing something?


----------



## B3rlingirl

Karin1984 said:


> I'm booked for a trip 3rd week of August, still confident this trip will happen. And I've just received an e-mail from Touringplans about increased crowd level predictions. On several days DCA has been increased from 6 to 8 for 3 out of 5 days. DL only changes 1 point and goes from 3 to 4.
> Now, I read crowd calendars like I read horoscopes, it's not an exact science.
> 
> But I think even Touringplans must be able to come to the conclusion that the rest of the year could go all directions when the parks reopen. Either it's going to be:
> 1. super quiet because people are still cautious or because people have lost their jobs etc. and need to save money.
> 2. super busy because everyone who still has money needs a vacation,
> 3. normal for the time of year because the 1st and 2nd group cancel each other out.
> Either way, if Touringplans would make a change to their predictions, then all days for all parks should follow one of the 3 options, or am I missing something?


First don’t trust any crowd predictions for DL... often they are even the exact opposite because many locals make assumptions based on them...
Touringplan probably has a crazy math program to make the numbers more “random” so it’s not the same number everyday and looks more professional...

I don’t think anyone can make a reasonable assumption on crowd levels at the moment because there is just so much unknown with the crisis...
Important factors I can think of: how long does the shutdown take, how much money is lost there for how many people, any restrictions still in place, any discounts for hotels and most important airfare and social/ economic impact...

Locals with AP will be in the park no matter what just to be back...
APs from further away will try to make trips happen especially if there are cheap flights/ discounts for hotels...
International visitors: depends if global travel is possible and easily done and how expensive impromptu trips might me...
But of course for many people a trip to Disneyland will be impossible that soon after the crisis...(money/ health /education/ job)

My wild guess would be a pretty normal crowd level for that timeframe... (given that Disneyland opens at least 1 month prior...and has regular operation in place)
I think you can make more accurate guesses 60 days out...


----------



## Blue32

Karin1984 said:


> Now, I read crowd calendars like I read horoscopes, it's not an exact science.


this is most important part of your post


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I saw on one of the bloggers Instagram stories (Disney Food Blog) that the Disneyland offer for people rescheduling is:

“Beginning Monday, March 30, 2020, these select guests will be able to book a special Disneyland Resort offer for most arrival dates from June 1st through December 31st, 2020. The Cast Member we spoke with said the offer will apply to weekdays, Sunday through Thursday. Eligible guests will receive up to 10% off at Paradise Pier for a Premium Room. Guests booking at the Disneyland Hotel or Grand Californian Hotel can receive 15% off a standard room or 20% off a premium room!”

ETA: here’s the link https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...rivate-offer-for-guests-affected-by-closures/


----------



## Aurora0427

TikiTikiFan said:


> I saw on one of the bloggers Instagram stories (Disney Food Blog) that the Disneyland offer for people rescheduling is:
> 
> “Beginning Monday, March 30, 2020, these select guests will be able to book a special Disneyland Resort offer for most arrival dates from June 1st through December 31st, 2020. The Cast Member we spoke with said the offer will apply to weekdays, Sunday through Thursday. Eligible guests will receive up to 10% off at Paradise Pier for a Premium Room. Guests booking at the Disneyland Hotel or Grand Californian Hotel can receive 15% off a standard room or 20% off a premium room!”
> 
> ETA: here’s the link https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...rivate-offer-for-guests-affected-by-closures/



That is a disappointing discount. We currently have a better deal and won’t be rebooking if this is the best discount.... we’ll just stay off property!


----------



## Blue32

As a midwestern family who only makes it to DL periodically and with a trip already planned for the middle of June, one of my concerns is how different or drastic the experience at DL once they do finally open...and for how long some of those changes could be in place. Some are speculating about no parades and evening shows for a time after they open. Those are things that I don’t know that I’m willing to give up if we were to go this summer. Makes us want to potentially push the trip back a year given that Disney has extended the expiration on tickets.


----------



## midnight star

From CNN:
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/29/politics/trump-coronavirus-press-conference/index.html
Social distancing is going to go until April 30. And we should be recovering by June 1...so that follows the lines of the parks offering hotel reservations June 1 and beyond. 

*Sidenote: not trying to discuss politics, just giving info on how long things may be lasting that impact the park closure*


----------



## DesertScorpion

TikiTikiFan said:


> I saw on one of the bloggers Instagram stories (Disney Food Blog) that the Disneyland offer for people rescheduling is:
> 
> “Beginning Monday, March 30, 2020, these select guests will be able to book a special Disneyland Resort offer for most arrival dates from June 1st through December 31st, 2020. The Cast Member we spoke with said the offer will apply to weekdays, Sunday through Thursday. Eligible guests will receive up to 10% off at Paradise Pier for a Premium Room. Guests booking at the Disneyland Hotel or Grand Californian Hotel can receive 15% off a standard room or 20% off a premium room!”
> 
> ETA: here’s the link https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...rivate-offer-for-guests-affected-by-closures/



Not an amazing deal but at this point I’d definitely take the 20% off versus moving my dates into June and not getting that discount. Looks like it would save me close to $1k so the move from May to June would be a little over $1k extra versus $2,200 or so.

I wonder though if it would actually be worth moving from 5/3-5/8 dates to 6/7-612 or if it would just be an exercise in frustration due to a more prolonged closure. *sigh* #firstworldproblems


----------



## sherilaine

At this point why would they even offer anything - once the park opens up and things go back to anywhere near normal the place is going to be slammed.  Also they are losing millions and millions of dollars right now so why they are even offering an incentive is beyond me.  I guess though it could be because the economy is going to go to the dogs but there are still going to be lots of people who did not lose a red cent in all of this that will gladly give them their business?


----------



## socaldisneylover

midnight star said:


> From CNN:
> Social distancing is going to go until April 30. And we should be recovering by June 1...so that follows the lines of the parks offering hotel reservations June 1 and beyond.



There is no cohesive plan, and instead of creating a situation where the pain is experienced all at once, it's instead a sort of game as to how the economy can get back into recovery mode, versus what is necessary to contain this virus, so our lives can begin to resume.

Even IF we're "recovering" by June 1st, which up until a couple of days ago was supposed to be an Easter "recovery" in 2 weeks, a place like Disneyland does not have an environment conducive to the social distancing which will likely be necessary in order to prevent the virus from getting out of control again.

All of these places in the U.S. that feel like they're isolated and somehow immune from this virus reaching them, and then spreading like wildfire, are going to see outbreaks eventually.  It is their reluctance to take this seriously, which is going to drag things out for the places like CA, NY, Washington State, where they are doing their best to stay at home.  We're going to have to keep our conditions in place, so that when these other "immune" states start getting hit, we don't get re-infected by someone coming from one of those states.


----------



## amelia18

Really annoyed that they went back on changing the expiration date for the multi-day tickets, I was looking to move my trip to next year. I hope they end up extending them officially when all is said and done.


----------



## twodogs

I wonder if they are trying to drive cash flow by offering a discount for June 1 and later, thereby getting your one night deposit (room only) or package deposit, right now, when they need cash flow?  I am sure they have been refunding many, many deposits of cancelled trips, plus all of the lost revenue from being closed.  So the number crunchers are saying, get us some cash flow.  I agree that the parks might be really crushed from pent-up demand after the closure, but at the same time, many families are going to be on hard financial times after loss of income, loss of jobs, etc, and may not be able to go to Disney at that point.  So they may need to offer a discount to fill the hotels and parks back up.  For the casual Disney fan, if they are hurting financially, it will be easy to say, we just can’t go to Disney this year.


----------



## hiroMYhero

twodogs said:


> I wonder if they are trying to drive cash flow by offering a discount for June 1 and later, thereby getting your one night deposit (room only) or package deposit, right now, when they need cash flow?


No; they’re attempting to generate interest in booking and entice guests to return to the parks quickly.

Disney just recently increased their cash flow by 6 billion dollars through bond offerings. That’s what’s getting them through this shutdown period.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> From CNN:
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/29/politics/trump-coronavirus-press-conference/index.html
> Social distancing is going to go until April 30. And we should be recovering by June 1...so that follows the lines of the parks offering hotel reservations June 1 and beyond.
> 
> *Sidenote: not trying to discuss politics, just giving info on how long things may be lasting that impact the park closure*


Don't worry -- your post is a good example of citing a current news story that really does relate to the DLR closure and possible reopening date. And you have managed to do so without being argumentative, preachy, or off topic. Thank you!



amelia18 said:


> Really annoyed that they went back on changing the expiration date for the multi-day tickets, I was looking to move my trip to next year. I hope they end up extending them officially when all is said and done.


Hang in there -- it is always possible that this policy could change again as this situation continues. Right now, I would note every official update, but be aware that changes (positive or negative) could be forthcoming. Have you contacted Disney about your frustration? Try sending in a comment -- be clear, calm, and detailed about why the new date doesn't help you. They set a date once, then changed it. If enough people complain, they could change it again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Blue32 said:


> As a midwestern family who only makes it to DL periodically and with a trip already planned for the middle of June, one of my concerns is how different or drastic the experience at DL once they do finally open...and for how long some of those changes could be in place. Some are speculating about no parades and evening shows for a time after they open. Those are things that I don’t know that I’m willing to give up if we were to go this summer. Makes us want to potentially push the trip back a year given that Disney has extended the expiration on tickets.


Disney went back on pushing back the expiration dates on tickets for now.

We don’t know what parks will look like when they open. I can see wanting to give it time. We Disney nuts can’t wait to go back- for now. But after a couple months of watching this unfold, living 6 feet apart from others and knowing this is still circulating in society...I concur. Entertainment that requires people to stand next to each other in small spaces (fireworks, parades) could be LONG postponed. I can see Fantasmic and WOC running but with drastic cuts in audience size allowed in viewing areas.

as far as your tickets even if Disney expires them out you should be able to apply the value to new tickets.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

All, if you haven't done so in a while, check out the Disneyland Community Board, there are several photo threads to explore. While no relief for the current situation we are all in, nor a substitute for postponed Disney trips, it can provide a nice distraction during these uncertain times.


----------



## amelia18

theluckyrabbit said:


> Don't worry -- your post is a good example of citing a current news story that really does relate to the DLR closure and possible reopening date. And you have managed to do so without being argumentative, preachy, or off topic. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Hang in there -- it is always possible that this policy could change again as this situation continues. Right now, I would note every official update, but be aware that changes (positive or negative) could be forthcoming. Have you contacted Disney about your frustration? Try sending in a comment -- be clear, calm, and detailed about why the new date doesn't help you. They set a date once, then changed it. If enough people complain, they could change it again.



Is there a best email address I could write to that anyone knows of that actually gets responses? I've never emailed Disney before; I don't want to clog up the phone lines right now because there are certainly people with more pressing and immediate vacation problems to figure out. I saved the screenshot someone posted upthread with the later expiration date, I forget who shared it but thank you! I'm going to start checking each day and screenshotting myself I guess. This was my first every trip to Disneyland and it was heartbreaking to cancel. It's going to be difficult to fit a trip in to essentially the second half of the year with everything else being rescheduled as well and then the holidays. 

Also, just in everyone's opinion with this being a constantly changing situation...is it too early to reach out about this if there's a possibility they might change it back? They're effectively going to be shut down for a little under two months we can presume, and I feel like they can't avoid a somewhat modified guest experience when they first open up. The extra full year was very generous, but even if it's not that long, wouldn't it make sense to add the minimum length of time that the park is closed on to the ticket when they finally open again and know how much time was lost?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

amelia18 said:


> Is there a best email address I could write to that anyone knows of that actually gets responses? I've never emailed Disney before; I don't want to clog up the phone lines right now because there are certainly people with more pressing and immediate vacation problems to figure out...


We've always used the "contact us" link at the bottom of the DLR webpage. Be sure to leave all your contact information if you want someone to get back to you. It may take a while, given the current situation, but don't be surprised if someone actually does get back to you about this. If you don't hear anything in a reasonable amount of time, try again.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Has anybody called to see what the deal officially is for those who cancelled?


----------



## AEA1127

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Has anybody called to see what the deal officially is for those who cancelled?



Currently on hold, but I feel like it's going to be a while.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I've been tracking GCH since i have reservations for 8/18-8/28.  

When I originally booked it was $6897 for courtyard view.  November 2019
2/20- $7663
3/30- $8249

I'm guessing this is why they aren't offering a better deal for people who have to move their ressies.

PS- i have a military discount- i could never spend this much for a hotel room!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Has anybody called to see what the deal officially is for those who cancelled?


Post #705 above had a description. See below. I haven't heard if anyone called to confirm this. 



TikiTikiFan said:


> I saw on one of the bloggers Instagram stories (Disney Food Blog) that the Disneyland offer for people rescheduling is:
> 
> “Beginning Monday, March 30, 2020, these select guests will be able to book a special Disneyland Resort offer for most arrival dates from June 1st through December 31st, 2020. The Cast Member we spoke with said the offer will apply to weekdays, Sunday through Thursday. Eligible guests will receive up to 10% off at Paradise Pier for a Premium Room. Guests booking at the Disneyland Hotel or Grand Californian Hotel can receive 15% off a standard room or 20% off a premium room!”
> 
> ETA: here’s the link https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...rivate-offer-for-guests-affected-by-closures/


----------



## MajorasMask

Like AEA1127, I am currently on hold trying to see if the offer is available!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone participating in this thread:
The quote below is from Webmaster Mary Jo and was posted recently on another board. It applies well to this thread now. Please keep your comments respectful, courteous, and on topic. If this is too much to ask right now, then don't post at this time. Many people are struggling with very stressful situations right now and do not need to feel the brunt of other's sarcasm and negativity. Good information is always welcome, but it doesn't need to be mixed with venting or negative attitudes. 
For those who are working hard to stay positive and stay on topic, thank you.



WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The Community Board offers us a corner on the Internet where we can come together and share information, bolster each other up during these times, and just communicate while we practice social distance in real life.  Even though the majority of us are anonymous, we've come to know each other, so while many of us have account names that we don't use in our day-to-day lives, we recognize fellow posters by our past posts, reactions to others, and how we respond to topics, etc. Personally, I don't know any other forum that allows such a wide-array of responses and insightful discussion. That's why so many of us stay here.
> 
> Most of us know the rules.  They are pretty straight - basically, be respectful of each other, keep away from politics/religion, and don't take advantage of these forums to further your own agenda/business, etc.
> 
> Please don't get around the guidelines.  If you feel that you just have to make your point and that point is going to eventually cause a thread to be closed, please don't hit that enter button to post it here.  Post on Reddit or someplace else, or walk away from the keyboard or put that person you can't agree with on ignore until you cool down.
> 
> If you see a post that ignores the guidelines, please report it right away so we can clean up the thread.  The more pages there are with posts that reference politics, are sarcastic, are attacking in nature, the more likely we'll just shut it down, which deprives the rest of the community from continuing to carry on some pretty good discussions.
> 
> This is going to be a year with a LOT of discussion.  Please help us keep this a family-friendly community.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Webmaster Mary Jo


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

theluckyrabbit said:


> Post #705 above had a description. See below. I haven't heard if anyone called to confirm this.



This is somewhat of a bummer. I am hoping to book around 6/1 if they end up being open then and this deal is just the same as the promo they have going on for spring already til the June 18th.  Might be good for those booking after the promo though.... anyone confirm this is the deal?


----------



## manicstreet

FYI - I just applied the discount to my reservation. August 24 - 29 Disneyland Hotel. Initial price  $2822.04. New price with the discount $1898.90. That is a decent discount IMO.


----------



## MajorasMask

I can also confirm the offer is active.  I am not sure how it worked out, but after nearly 2 1/2 hours on the phone, I am getting a refund (my package was paid in full before the closure).  We were originally set to fly home from Disneyland on 3/28.  I am choosing to look at this experience as getting a chance to plan a new trip.  Without the closure my vacation would be over.  Instead, it hasn't even begun!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

manicstreet said:


> FYI - I just applied the discount to my reservation. August 24 - 29 Disneyland Hotel. Initial price  $2822.04. New price with the discount $1898.90. That is a decent discount IMO.


Do the deets follow Sun-Thurs, only for those who originally booked packages stuff we were reading?


----------



## AEA1127

I spent two hours on the phone too. I rescheduled for August and my new trip ended up being less than I originally paid. Whether we decide to go or not, I'm not sure but we'll wait and see what the future brings.


----------



## KPeterso

joining in. Missing Disneyland and can't wait for it to open, but I hope they wait until things are much better. I live locally, but have a lot booked in the next few months that I don't know what to do about yet.

I have 3 upcoming DVC reservations at VGC (1 night in May to use some banked AKV points that will expire 1/31, 2 nights in July for Disneyland's birthday, and 2 nights in November). I am going to cancel my May reservation fairly soon --- but not sure what to do about the points. They can't be re-banked and I cannot use on the other 2 reservations since they are AKV and I booked those reservations using my VGC points at 11 months out and are on my other contract (I have 2 contracts with 2 use years and cannot transfer my banked points over). And none of that takes into account my September WDW reservation which also has some banked points (but not too many) that need to be used by 11/30. Since I have my 81 year old Mom coming on all these trips, I need things to be safe for her to come!


----------



## MajorasMask

I never asked if it was only Sun-Thur, as stated in the offer.  I can tell you I originally booked with the Disney Visa promotion which did include discounts on Friday and Saturday nights.  My package stayed exactly the same and I was given a refund.  I was also told a note would be added to my reservation for a $50 a night resort credit.  Apparently, it must also be in the offer, or they are running it simultaneously for those affected by the closure.  As a side note, I rebooked on the first day the closure was announced and things were hectic.  There were a ton of problems finding me a room and it could be that the price they rebooked at was wrong because, to my horror, it was thousands more than my original package.  The refund today could reflect the incorrect adjustment when it was origanlly moved.


----------



## roctavia

Just received an unprompted E-mail from Disney cancelling our rooms at the Grand Californian for a stay starting May 20th, so they must be planning to still be closed at that point. I did not call or reach out in any way, since i was trying to be a tiny bit optimistic.


----------



## manicstreet

MajorasMask said:


> I never asked if it was only Sun-Thur, as stated in the offer.  I can tell you I originally booked with the Disney Visa promotion which did include discounts on Friday and Saturday nights.  My package stayed exactly the same and I was given a refund.  I was also told a note would be added to my reservation for a $50 a night resort credit.  Apparently, it must also be in the offer, or they are running it simultaneously for those affected by the closure.  As a side note, I rebooked on the first day the closure was announced and things were hectic.  There were a ton of problems finding me a room and it could be that the price they rebooked at was wrong because, to my horror, it was thousands more than my original package.  The refund today could reflect the incorrect adjustment when it was origanlly moved.



Wow! A resort credit too! They didnt say anything to me about that so maybe you got lucky.


----------



## tankgirl!

Interesting. I've been waiting for a cancellation notice, since we are scheduled to stay at the GCH on April 7th, but no word. I was hoping they'd cancel so I didn't have to wait on hold. And maybe, because I'm sad to officially cancel, even though I know I have to do so soon.


----------



## MajorasMask

manicstreet said:


> Wow! A resort credit too! They didnt say anything to me about that so maybe you got lucky.


I would definetly ask about it.  The cast member clearly stated I was eligible for the credit, which leads me to believe it wasn't specific to just my reservation.


----------



## dina444444

KPeterso said:


> joining in. Missing Disneyland and can't wait for it to open, but I hope they wait until things are much better. I live locally, but have a lot booked in the next few months that I don't know what to do about yet.
> 
> I have 3 upcoming DVC reservations at VGC (1 night in May to use some banked AKV points that will expire 1/31, 2 nights in July for Disneyland's birthday, and 2 nights in November). I am going to cancel my May reservation fairly soon --- but not sure what to do about the points. They can't be re-banked and I cannot use on the other 2 reservations since they are AKV and I booked those reservations using my VGC points at 11 months out and are on my other contract (I have 2 contracts with 2 use years and cannot transfer my banked points over). And none of that takes into account my September WDW reservation which also has some banked points (but not too many) that need to be used by 11/30. Since I have my 81 year old Mom coming on all these trips, I need things to be safe for her to come!


Call member services they might be able to help you move the points around between the reservations.


----------



## roctavia

tankgirl! said:


> Interesting. I've been waiting for a cancellation notice, since we are scheduled to stay at the GCH on April 7th, but no word. I was hoping they'd cancel so I didn't have to wait on hold. And maybe, because I'm sad to officially cancel, even though I know I have to do so soon.



We are part of a conference group booking, so maybe they cancelled the conference and therefore the full block of rooms associated with it? There wasn't any info aside from a cancellation confirmation number.... so hopefully we will have a refund coming.


----------



## Blue32

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney went back on pushing back the expiration dates on tickets for now.
> 
> We don’t know what parks will look like when they open. I can see wanting to give it time. We Disney nuts can’t wait to go back- for now. But after a couple months of watching this unfold, living 6 feet apart from others and knowing this is still circulating in society...I concur. Entertainment that requires people to stand next to each other in small spaces (fireworks, parades) could be LONG postponed. I can see Fantasmic and WOC running but with drastic cuts in audience size allowed in viewing areas.
> 
> as far as your tickets even if Disney expires them out you should be able to apply the value to new tickets.


OMG I just went and looked at this again. Thanks for letting me know. That’s really disappointing. We purchased thru LMTC so I am assuming I would have to have the voucher amount that I paid applied towards new tickets at the booth? That would be a big discount lost not to mention upgrading to the gate ticket price which is now higher. So disappointed by this.


----------



## Keyframer30

Is this discount strictly for those that had their trips cancelled for the dates Disneyland is closed?

I booked a stay at DLR (as at that time it was looking like our April Disney cruise was mostly likely to be cancelled) on March 12, (3 days before DLR closed) for late August and would love to get in on this discount...or perhaps the Spring offer stay dates will be extended?


----------



## DesertScorpion

Well, I've spent about 2hrs on hold and talked to two cast members so far that were of no help in rescheduling my current 5/3-5/8 vacation to October. Both have told me they don't see this special offer as being available for the dates I am want to book, 10/4-10/9. Not sure why the DL website is claiming the dates that I would qualify for and they don't make it available in the system...talk about frustrating.


----------



## Winnowill

I just looked at the dining reservations, and it's showing the parks closed through April 6. But I tried making a reservation for May 25 for dinner, and it's showing nothing available. at any of the places I tried. The dates and places I've already reserved (so I know that there had been availability as of a few days ago) are also showing no availability, though my reservations haven't been cancelled.


----------



## Capitalangel

Winnowill said:


> I just looked at the dining reservations, and it's showing the parks closed through April 6. But I tried making a reservation for May 25 for dinner, and it's showing nothing available. at any of the places I tried. The dates and places I've already reserved (so I know that there had been availability as of a few days ago) are also showing no availability, though my reservations haven't been cancelled.


They aren't taking any reservations before June 1st including shuting down dining availability.  I was able to schedule the first half on my now canceled trip but nothing since Saturday


----------



## sherilaine

I just re-booked from late April to mid September - hoping that all will be somewhat back to normal by then.  I checked online to see what it would cost to book those dates and then called and was given the offer to as mentioned above.  The cost difference was 30% cheaper to re-book with this offer.  There is also a $50 resort credit per night that is in addition to that 30% saving.  I was on hold for likely 30 minutes and the call to change took about 30 minutes as they are working from home and of course everything is taking longer to do.  I'd highly recommend looking into re-booking with this incentive offer as there is no cancellation fees if you cancel within 5 days notice.

Guess I best change my countdown...stay safe everyone!


----------



## Kender

La Quinta Anaheim just cancelled both of my April reservations due to them being closed for COVID-19.

I'm glad they did it for me. Since the shelter in place was extended to May 1 for the Bay, I was officially and legally not going to be able to go anyways. Still easier when someone else does it, though.


----------



## Rory607

Kender said:


> La Quinta Anaheim just cancelled both of my April reservations due to them being closed for COVID-19.
> 
> I'm glad they did it for me. Since the shelter in place was extended to May 1 for the Bay, I was officially and legally not going to be able to go anyways. Still easier when someone else does it, though.


We have reservations at Majestic Garden next week and I’m hoping they’ve automatically canceled our reservation as well. But so far we’ve heard nothing. I tried calling and there is an automated message with an email address. I emailed them and no one has gotten back to me. It’s frustrating not having any way to actually speak to someone about it.


----------



## dina444444

DesertScorpion said:


> Well, I've spent about 2hrs on hold and talked to two cast members so far that were of no help in rescheduling my current 5/3-5/8 vacation to October. Both have told me they don't see this special offer as being available for the dates I am want to book, 10/4-10/9. Not sure why the DL website is claiming the dates that I would qualify for and they don't make it available in the system...talk about frustrating.
> View attachment 484454


It says most nights between those dates not all nights. October is usually a very very very busy month at Disneyland so it’s possible that one or all of your nights are excluded from the offer.


----------



## twodogs

I just called to cancel/modify our Easter trip (which was a make-up trip from our early March canceled Spring Break trip....).  He said it would be a one-time change offer, that is if I modify Easter to something later in the year and then want to modify further, the offer won’t apply. So make sure you know your for sure dates when you call.  He told me it was 35% off the GCH, though I have not verified that.  And a $50 per night resort credit.  He had to put me on hold numerous times to figure it out. Then I was afraid to book it since I would only get this chance once.  So I said I would call back with our final dates.  I can’t decide if July is far enough out to push it and hoping for no further need for closures beyond 6/1.


----------



## EmJ

twodogs said:


> I just called to cancel/modify our Easter trip (which was a make-up trip from our early March canceled Spring Break trip....).  He said it would be a one-time change offer, that is if I modify Easter to something later in the year and then want to modify further, the offer won’t apply. So make sure you know your for sure dates when you call.  He told me it was 35% off the GCH, though I have not verified that.  And a $50 per night resort credit.  He had to put me on hold numerous times to figure it out. Then I was afraid to book it since I would only get this chance once.  So I said I would call back with our final dates.  I can’t decide if July is far enough out to push it and hoping for no further need for closures beyond 6/1.


If it were me, July would be the absolute earliest I would consider. I personally feel that June 1 is possible, but not near certain enough to book a one-time-offer on. If you can look into late August, that would be even better.


----------



## twodogs

EmJ said:


> If it were me, July would be the absolute earliest I would consider. I personally feel that June 1 is possible, but not near certain enough to book a one-time-offer on. If you can look into late August, that would be even better.


Unfortunately my kids will (hopefully) be back in school by late August, so that will be too late for us.  I am targeting early to mid July, and hoping for the best.  I could do fall, but again the kids are in school, and with one in High School, she won’t want to miss school.  I am not even sure what they will be making up at that point?  So many unknowns.


----------



## EmJ

twodogs said:


> Unfortunately my kids will (hopefully) be back in school by late August, so that will be too late for us.  I am targeting early to mid July, and hoping for the best.  I could do fall, but again the kids are in school, and with one in High School, she won’t want to miss school.  I am not even sure what they will be making up at that point?  So many unknowns.


I get it. My son starts kindergarten in mid-August. Although a few days of missed kindy wouldn't be a big deal under normal circumstances, I am not eager to disrupt his acclamation to a new school and routine, especially after all the disruption he's had already this year. We are booked for August 3-8 and I'm crossing my fingers, toes, and eyes that it works out.

As an aside, we were supposed to be in Disney today  My iPad is a jerk and sent me a calendar reminder of our Goofy's Kitchen Dinner starting "in 10 minutes". Meanie-pants iPad.


----------



## DesertScorpion

dina444444 said:


> It says most nights between those dates not all nights. October is usually a very very very busy month at Disneyland so it’s possible that one or all of your nights are excluded from the offer.



Both CMs specifically stated that the offers they see only go through October 3rd and nothing was available for the year past that. It would seem odd that the website states through 12/31/20 and yet nothing is available after 10/3/20. Misrepresentation at that point on the website.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Blue32 said:


> ... We purchased thru LMTC so I am assuming I would have to have the voucher amount that I paid applied towards new tickets at the booth? That would be a big discount lost not to mention upgrading to the gate ticket price which is now higher. So disappointed by this.


LMTC tickets have usually (always?) scanned at the booths at the full (non-discount) price. So you will not lose as much as you think. Your LMTC tickets should scan at whatever the full price was at the time you bought them. If you upgrade them to new tickets, you will only pay the difference, not the discount to the old full price, then the difference. Does this make sense?


----------



## Blue32

theluckyrabbit said:


> LMTC tickets have usually (always?) scanned at the booths at the full (non-discount) price. So you will not lose as much as you think. Your LMTC tickets should scan at whatever the full price was at the time you bought them. If you upgrade them to new tickets, you will only pay the difference, not the discount to the old full price, then the difference. Does this make sense?


This does make sense. Thanks for letting me know that. What we have is a voucher to be exchanged at the booth. We purchased these this year before the last increase and at a point when they were doing vouchers instead of etickets. Would this work the same way and retain the full “gate” price from the point they were purchased?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Blue32 said:


> This does make sense. Thanks for letting me know that. What we have is a voucher to be exchanged at the booth. We purchased these this year before the last increase and at a point when they were doing vouchers instead of etickets. Would this work the same way and retain the full “gate” price from the point they were purchased?


I would ask Betty at LMTC just to be sure (LMTC Disneyland tickets no longer available?/UPDATE: Now Available by Phone! -- see the last few pages for her posts with her contact info). But posters here have always said they've received the full, non-discount price at the booths when they've upgraded their LMTC tickets. By the way, does your voucher have a barcode on it? Those usually go right to the gates. (Although, clearly, in this case you would need to upgrade first.)


----------



## Blue32

theluckyrabbit said:


> I would ask Betty at LMTC just to be sure (LMTC Disneyland tickets no longer available?/UPDATE: Now Available by Phone! -- see the last few pages for her posts with her contact info). But posters here have always said they've received the full, non-discount price at the booths when they've upgraded their LMTC tickets. By the way, does your voucher have a barcode on it? Those usually go right to the gates. (Although, clearly, in this case you would need to upgrade first.)


No barcode. States that you print the voucher and exchange at DL ticket booth. 
I guess we will see how things are looking once DL does once again open. I wonder if we will here about new guidelines or changes before they do open the gates....like parade and evening show cancellations. Or will we not know these things until the park is actually open?


----------



## sherilaine

DesertScorpion said:


> Well, I've spent about 2hrs on hold and talked to two cast members so far that were of no help in rescheduling my current 5/3-5/8 vacation to October. Both have told me they don't see this special offer as being available for the dates I am want to book, 10/4-10/9. Not sure why the DL website is claiming the dates that I would qualify for and they don't make it available in the system...talk about frustrating.



I spoke with a CM yesterday when changing my reservation to mid September and her information stated this offer was only available up until beginning of October - while the information on the website says December 31st, they did not have access to discounted rooms for anything past October 1.  This would not be the 1st time their website differs from what is being communicated to their staff but in these crazy times, I can see that it's to be expected there could be some miscommunication.

Not sure if you want to email them to see as the discount is pretty good so might be worth pursuing.


----------



## DesertScorpion

sherilaine said:


> I spoke with a CM yesterday when changing my reservation to mid September and her information stated this offer was only available up until beginning of October - while the information on the website says December 31st, they did not have access to discounted rooms for anything past October 1.  This would not be the 1st time their website differs from what is being communicated to their staff but in these crazy times, I can see that it's to be expected there could be some miscommunication.
> 
> Not sure if you want to email them to see as the discount is pretty good so might be worth pursuing.



For now I’m going to chalk it up to some first day communication issues and I’ll call again on the 1st or 2nd of April to see if I have better luck. We are set to owe our full balance of the vacation package on April 3rd for our May trip so I’d like to get this figured out before paying that.

We could bump to June or July but I honestly don’t think those are realistic dates for the parks to be open or at least open in any way close to full scale. Our daughter starts kindergarten at the end of July so that takes August out of the picture, we already have a September vacation scheduled where she will miss school, so our only chance for the rest of this year really comes down to fall break in October.

Maybe in the end we’ll just need to cancel any plans for this year and look towards next year spring break or summer break.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Called yesterday to reschedule our April trip from April to June.  We had booked with the military rate and unfortunately that means we had no incentive to rebooking except a much more expensive trip.  Kind of a bummer I wasn't even offered the resort credit.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

EmJ said:


> As an aside, we were supposed to be in Disney today  My iPad is a jerk and sent me a calendar reminder of our Goofy's Kitchen Dinner starting "in 10 minutes". Meanie pants iPad.


Gah! The worst!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Blue32 said:


> This does make sense. Thanks for letting me know that. What we have is a voucher to be exchanged at the booth. We purchased these this year before the last increase and at a point when they were doing vouchers instead of etickets. Would this work the same way and retain the full “gate” price from the point they were purchased?


I can report that I recently upgraded my LMT ticket and hit the full gate price (the old price, prior to the recent increase). Mine did have a bar code though.


----------



## Aurora0427

Disneyland finally cancelled our dining reservations for my daughter’s birthday on 4/15. I couldn’t do it but I still cried when I saw it was gone. It’s silly, but I feel bad for my daughter. I’m going to buy her a really nice Pandora charm for her birthday since we can’t do anything. Wish me luck at baking her a cake!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> Disneyland finally cancelled our dining reservations for my daughter’s birthday on 4/15. I couldn’t do it but I still cried when I saw it was gone. It’s silly, but I feel bad for my daughter. I’m going to buy her a really nice Pandora charm for her birthday since we can’t do anything. Wish me luck at baking her a cake!


Mine cancelled too. Think they batched processed a chunk today.


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Mine cancelled too. Think they batched processed a chunk today.


My Afternoon tea reservation for April 19 is still showing...


----------



## Rory607

Rory607 said:


> We have reservations at Majestic Garden next week and I’m hoping they’ve automatically canceled our reservation as well. But so far we’ve heard nothing. I tried calling and there is an automated message with an email address. I emailed them and no one has gotten back to me. It’s frustrating not having any way to actually speak to someone about it.


Quoting myself to say that my email bounced back today because I entered it wrong, lol. I resent it correctly and they got back to me right away with a cancellation number.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> My Afternoon tea reservation for April 19 is still showing...


Maybe they batch cancelled the first 15 days of April?


----------



## dina444444

Not Disneyland related but we called it earlier today and canceled our May WDW trip. We were already going for a long weekend for 4th of July and that’s how turned into a weeklong trip instead. I’ll actually end my premier pass year with one more day in the park then originally planned.


----------



## EmJ

I received automatic cancellation emails for Goofy's Kitchen, Oga's, and Savi's. I did not receive an email from Droid Depot. I don't recall there being a penalty for not showing up to a Droid Depot reservation, so I didn't sweat it and it has since disappeared from My Plans even though I never got an email. If it looks like some of your non-hotel reservations haven't cancelled, you may want to check your app to see if they are still showing up.


----------



## LilyJC

midnight star said:


> My Afternoon tea reservation for April 19 is still showing...



My Tangled tea on the 18th was automatically canceled today.


----------



## midnight star

LilyJC said:


> My Tangled tea on the 18th was automatically canceled today.


Maybe it will get cancelled tomorrow....


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> My Afternoon tea reservation for April 19 is still showing...


I had goofy's for 4/18 and LaBrea for 4/16


----------



## gottalovepluto

LilyJC said:


> My Tangled tea on the 18th was automatically canceled today.


It's crazy, like obviously I know I'm not going... But the cancellation emails just bring back those feelings from when I first realized the trip isn't happening and make me sad all over again.


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> It's crazy, like obviously I know I'm not going... But the cancellation emails just bring back those feelings from when I first realized the trip isn't happening and make me sad all over again.


I just can't bring myself to cancel. So I'll let them do it .


----------



## cruisehopeful

My Disneyland App had a notification yesterday telling me the first date that Space Mountain opened.    I thought it was going to a significant amount of time ago, but it wasn't. It was some date in May, many years ago.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for keeping this a place to discuss/commiserate the closure of Disneyland without the rampant speculation and opinions stated as fact. Also huge shout out to @theluckyrabbit for keeping the thread "cleaned up" and on topic when we do stray!

Well wishes to everyone through all of this; I'm anxiously awaiting the day we can all return to our normal Disney routines


----------



## bethwc101

midnight star said:


> My Afternoon tea reservation for April 19 is still showing...


Same.  The 19th was going to be our last day. All dining though the 18th was cancelled but we still have our dining reservation for the 19th


----------



## LilyJC

gottalovepluto said:


> It's crazy, like obviously I know I'm not going... But the cancellation emails just bring back those feelings from when I first realized the trip isn't happening and make me sad all over again.



Totally agree. My first automatic cancellation in March was emailed as the usual form as though I had canceled myself. This one was the new template, and a painful reminder of the gravity of the times we are living through currently.  

I made Mother’s Day Tangled Tea reservations and for Memorial Day weekend as it became more apparent that my April date wouldn’t be happening, but I’m not very hopeful for my May dates either. Oh well, I’ll just happily do the Tangled puzzles I’ve been saving since Christmas!


----------



## mmouse50

I currently have trip at the of June.  The package with tickets is totally paid for here is the question - if I am going to cancel when do I cancel and not get penalized?  The last payment is supposed to be in by mid May but the parks aren’t scheduled to be open until around June 1st if that soon.  So what if they open and I still don’t feel comfortable that the coast is clear or only portions of the resort are open- will I be penalized because I didn’t cancel 30 days in advance?


----------



## CastAStone

Anyone reach out to Undercover Tourist for a refund? I couldn't find anything searching the thread. I bought the child promo ticket for my kid and it expires Dec 15th, while my wife and mine expire 1/13. It's unlikely we'll be back by then if (when?) our May trick gets the axe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LilyJC said:


> Totally agree. My first automatic cancellation in March was emailed as the usual form as though I had canceled myself. This one was the new template, and a painful reminder of the gravity of the times we are living through currently.
> 
> I made Mother’s Day Tangled Tea reservations and for Memorial Day weekend as it became more apparent that my April date wouldn’t be happening, but I’m not very hopeful for my May dates either. Oh well, I’ll just happily do the Tangled puzzles I’ve been saving since Christmas!


I'm so sorry! I'm in my second trip getting cancelled. I had a March one to WDW and an Apr to DLR. But- I got some Disney puzzles to perk up my spirits too!!

Yikes, Memorial Day is a tough one. Like you know they want to be open by then but not accepting reservations prior to Jun 1 doesn't bode well. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mmouse50 said:


> I currently have trip at the of June.  The package with tickets is totally paid for here is the question - if I am going to cancel when do I cancel and not get penalized?  The last payment is supposed to be in by mid May but the parks aren’t scheduled to be open until around June 1st if that soon.  So what if they open and I still don’t feel comfortable that the coast is clear or only portions of the resort are open- will I be penalized because I didn’t cancel 30 days in advance?


You won’t be penalized according to statements on their website:


----------



## AliciaS

Has anyone who tried this been blocked from any sort of discount in November? I just tried to move my early May GCH reservation to mid November and was told there was no discount other than a $50 gift card. If I wanted to move it to June 19 - October 3, I would get the $50 gift card AND 30-35% off my room?! Urg. 

The cast member said they typically don't do discounts for November / December as it is a popular time.

Any different experience out there?


----------



## Geemo

AliciaS said:


> Has anyone who tried this been blocked from any sort of discount in November? I just tried to move my early May GCH reservation to mid November and was told there was no discount other than a $50 gift card. If I wanted to move it to June 19 - October 3, I would get the $50 gift card AND 30-35% off my room?! Urg.
> 
> *The cast member said they typically don't do discounts for November / December as it is a popular time.*
> 
> Any different experience out there?


Check out this link for past discounts during Nov and Dec

It will give you an idea of when the discount was announced and the active dates for the discount.


----------



## DesertScorpion

AliciaS said:


> Has anyone who tried this been blocked from any sort of discount in November? I just tried to move my early May GCH reservation to mid November and was told there was no discount other than a $50 gift card. If I wanted to move it to June 19 - October 3, I would get the $50 gift card AND 30-35% off my room?! Urg.
> 
> The cast member said they typically don't do discounts for November / December as it is a popular time.
> 
> Any different experience out there?



I ran into the same issue when trying to move our May trip to October 4th to the 9th. I was told that the special offer being touted on the website was only good through October 3rd. That was after speaking to two different people and even having them acknowledge that the website states it’s through 12/31/20...guess they are really leaning on the “valid for arrivals on most nights” statement.


----------



## DesertScorpion

Just rescheduled our May trip to the third week of July. With the special offer we ended up saving $2,800 off the total vacation package and only ended up increasing our overall price by $670 for switch in months. Also got the $50 resort credit as well.


----------



## Akck

I just canceled our May dates and rebooked in September. Early May just looked like it wouldn’t be happening, so we decided to see what the special offer was. We were able to save $130 plus get the $50/day resort credit.


----------



## JohnR5101

Someone up thread had said that if their trip had not been cancelled it would be over by now, but that now they can still look forward to it when it happens. I get that. The excited anticipation of looking forward and planning a trip lasts a long time. Then the trip seems to go so fast. I have to keep telling myself while I'm on vacation not to count how many days are left because that always starts to make me sad even while I'm still enjoying it. Need to learn to live in the moment.
But it is sad that for so many their only consolation is that their cancelled trips mean that they might be able to reschedule and would then still be looking forward to it. Or possibly the opposite, must be put off indefinitely.


----------



## AliciaS

Geemo said:


> Check out this link for past discounts during Nov and Dec
> 
> It will give you an idea of when the discount was announced and the active dates for the discount.



Thanks, Geemo! I know this year is going to be an odd bird all around, but that link helps me feel better. Disney Visa for the win! 




DesertScorpion said:


> I ran into the same issue when trying to move our May trip to October 4th to the 9th. I was told that the special offer being touted on the website was only good through October 3rd. That was after speaking to two different people and even having them acknowledge that the website states it’s through 12/31/20...guess they are really leaning on the “valid for arrivals on most nights” statement.



Exactly! Thanks DesertScorpion for trying a couple cast members. I also asked Dreams Unlimited and the travel agent agreed that is what is being offered. She also thought we would get a discount for November so I'm going for that! Going from a 34 day countdown to 229 days is sad, BUT I'll get Disneyland at Christmas, which is oh so extra magical.


----------



## DesertScorpion

AliciaS said:


> Exactly! Thanks DesertScorpion for trying a couple cast members. I also asked Dreams Unlimited and the travel agent agreed that is what is being offered. She also thought we would get a discount for November so I'm going for that! Going from a 34 day countdown to 229 days is sad, BUT I'll get Disneyland at Christmas, which is oh so extra magical.



I ended up calling again today and moved my dates to the third week of July but before doing so I confirmed again with a third CM that the special deal being mentioned on the website does in fact only go up to October 3rd.

Glad you’ll get to do Disney at Christmas time though! Should be fun!


----------



## EmJ

JohnR5101 said:


> Someone up thread had said that if their trip had not been cancelled it would be over by now, but that now they can still look forward to it when it happens. I get that. The excited anticipation of looking forward and planning a trip lasts a long time. Then the trip seems to go so fast. I have to keep telling myself while I'm on vacation not to count how many days are left because that always starts to make me sad even while I'm still enjoying it. Need to learn to live in the moment.
> But it is sad that for so many their only consolation is that their cancelled trips mean that they might be able to reschedule and would then still be looking forward to it. Or possibly the opposite, must be put off indefinitely.


I'm too scared to look forward to our now-August trip. I can't watch the ride videos, or eat the Mickey snacks, or do any trip planning at all. I planned every second of this trip--Disneybounding, menu research, ROTR strategy--for 11 months before the rug was ripped out two weeks before we were supposed to leave. Seeing Disney stuff just makes me sad all over. No one knows when this park is reopening, or whether it will have to close again right away. This time, I'm planning and anticipating nothing. We will pack the night before and tell our child as we walk out the door, if we are able to go at all.


----------



## Aurora0427

Thanks to everyone who has posted about the discounts.... we were hoping to reschedule ours for November, but it seems like they aren’t allowing discounts after 9/30. You guys saved me a ton of time on the phone. I may book something for September.... I’m not sure if August is going to be late enough. It’s so hard to know what to do!


----------



## goofy1954

Experts correct me if I am wrong, but traditionally, hotel discounts for November are available in early September. Worth checking at that time?


----------



## DontSpamMe

DontSpamMe said:


> Just cancelled our Disneyland Hotel stay for middle of April and I just wanted to make a few comments.
> 1) When canceling they ask if you want to rebook for a different date and after several minutes figuring a date they tell you the price is different. Why not say that in the first place instead of making it sound like you'll get the same rate you are canceling. I can easily look on their slow website and book my overpriced room just fine.
> 2) After canceling I was told it will take 1 to 2 billing cycles to see the charges come off the credit card. Of course the price difference for the new reservation went through immediately.
> It just seems Disney Travel operates as a travel agency in the 80s. They probably have a blockbuster video nearby.



It's all about timing. The day after we call they started the 30% discount on rooms. Thankfully the team member I spoke to was very accommodating and we were able to re-book at a much better rate. 

This craziness should be over by October.....right???


----------



## sherilaine

AliciaS said:


> Has anyone who tried this been blocked from any sort of discount in November? I just tried to move my early May GCH reservation to mid November and was told there was no discount other than a $50 gift card. If I wanted to move it to June 19 - October 3, I would get the $50 gift card AND 30-35% off my room?! Urg.
> 
> The cast member said they typically don't do discounts for November / December as it is a popular time.
> 
> Any different experience out there?



When we rebooked our April trip to mid September, I was told by the cast member that the offer for discounts was only good to October 1st.  We saved about 30% as well with the $50 on top of that savings.


----------



## midnight star

Not sure if anyone else has a pass that was due to expire during the closure. But my original expiration was 3/30/20...it got extended to 4/30/20...now the expiration got extended to 5/31/20. So they seem to be extending the ones who have expirations in limbo during the closure.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

midnight star said:


> Not sure if anyone else has a pass that was due to expire during the closure. But my original expiration was 3/30/20...it got extended to 4/30/20...now the expiration got extended to 5/31/20. So they seem to be extending the ones who have expirations in limbo during the closure.



Ah, hadn't noticed that, but I see that mine has been updated again too. I would have gone one more time before my pass expired due to my last few pass days corresponding to the overlap of my sons' college breaks, but obviously that didn't happen. I doubt that I will be one of the first people venturing out for a full-throttle return to normal life the moment the parks open back up, so I think my final pass days will go unused regardless of how far they extend them out. My sons will still be going to southern California colleges though, and Disneyland has been our family thing for 15 years now, so I'm sure I will buy a new pass and get back there sometime.


----------



## KPeterso

Interesting about the passes. I just looked mine up online and on the app. I have a Premier pass that expired on 3/29. On the website, I cannot find my pass at all (says there are no passes linked to my account). And on the app (both DL and WDW), it still shows the 3/29 expiration dates. Not sure what to think. But I hate to call them knowing they are so busy right now and having gotten the emails about expiration dates being extended.


----------



## midnight star

KPeterso said:


> Interesting about the passes. I just looked mine up online and on the app. I have a Premier pass that expired on 3/29. On the website, I cannot find my pass at all (says there are no passes linked to my account). And on the app (both DL and WDW), it still shows the 3/29 expiration dates. Not sure what to think. But I hate to call them knowing they are so busy right now and having gotten the emails about expiration dates being extended.


My friend called them. But she got a new card number so she has to put it on file. She said it took 5 minutes. So maybe they aren’t super busy?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I wonder what closure date they're using for the Premier passes. Mine expired on 3/16 so I'll have somewhere between 1 and 3 days left once the parks reopen if I'm even able to go those days.


----------



## KPeterso

Gaugersaurus said:


> I wonder what closure date they're using for the Premier passes. Mine expired on 3/16 so I'll have somewhere between 1 and 3 days left once the parks reopen if I'm even able to go those days.



I figure I will have about 2-2.5 weeks left on mine. I would normally get another, but until I get an idea when the parks will re-open, I will probably just get a DL one to start. I have a 12 day trip planned to WDW in Sept and then another 6-8 day trip in March. But I will decide in July if the September trip is still on (cancel and then bank my DVC points by 7/31). Since I travel with my 81 year old Mom, we will not be going if things do not look a lot better come July.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Say Disneyland was to be open June 1st.... when would you speculate they would make this announcement?  I mean who really knows at this point. I just wish we had answers on any of this though.


----------



## rteetz

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Say Disneyland was to be open June 1st.... when would you speculate they would make this announcement?  I mean who really knows at this point. I just wish we had answers on any of this though.


As close as possible they can to the date. Disney waited until roughly a week out from April 1st to make the last announcement. They are not going to want to make any announcement prematurely.


----------



## hulamom

Can somebody help clarify Disneyland's statement regarding unused theme park tickets: "Unused single day tickets and wholly unused multi-day tickets are valid for a future visit *through the end of their respective validity period...*"
What exactly is the validity period for a ticket? We have 3-day park hoppers that we did not use for our previously planned March trip, and the tickets state that they are valid through January 2021.  Does this mean they are valid through the end of 2021?  I think the original statement Disneyland actually put dates tickets are valid until, but updated with this wording.  

Also, if our tickets are indeed only valid until Jan 2021, but we can't visit until after that date, I know we can apply these tickets to the price of new tickets. However, we got these tickets through LMTC. Does this mean that we would need to pay the difference between what we paid and next year's price, or the difference between this year's gate price and next year's price?


----------



## gottalovepluto

DontSpamMe said:


> It's all about timing. The day after we call they started the 30% discount on rooms. Thankfully the team member I spoke to was very accommodating and we were able to re-book at a much better rate.
> 
> This craziness should be over by October.....right???


It better be! At the rate of exhaustion I’m running right now I think I’m aging 3 months/week! I’ll need an ECV for my trip if this keeps up until Oct!


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Has anyone else got one of these emails? I wonder what the farthest date out that someone has gotten this for.  We were booked the 20-25


----------



## Cal-Pie

hulamom said:


> Can somebody help clarify Disneyland's statement regarding unused theme park tickets: "Unused single day tickets and wholly unused multi-day tickets are valid for a future visit *through the end of their respective validity period...*"
> What exactly is the validity period for a ticket? We have 3-day park hoppers that we did not use for our previously planned March trip, and the tickets state that they are valid through January 2021.  Does this mean they are valid through the end of 2021?  I think the original statement Disneyland actually put dates tickets are valid until, but updated with this wording.
> 
> Also, if our tickets are indeed only valid until Jan 2021, but we can't visit until after that date, I know we can apply these tickets to the price of new tickets. However, we got these tickets through LMTC. Does this mean that we would need to pay the difference between what we paid and next year's price, or the difference between this year's gate price and next year's price?


Your tickets are only valid until Jan 12, 2021. Yes, this is a change from what Disney posted last week (really not cool). Most of the time LMTC tickets are credited at full price, meaning full price at the time they were purchased. I'm guessing since your tickets expire in Jan 21, you purchased before the last increase, so you would likely be credited the 2019 price.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Disney just announced info regarding AP payments:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245840748144189442


----------



## hiroMYhero

Disney, unfortunately, will be furloughing some CMs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608


----------



## Aurora0427

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney, unfortunately, will be furloughing some CMs:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608



I just saw this. Totally sucks but not unexpected.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aurora0427 said:


> I just saw this. Totally sucks but not unexpected.


Especially after Iger’s and Chapek’s pay cuts... set it up for the CM furloughs to follow shortly after.


----------



## midnight star

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney just announced info regarding AP payments:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245840748144189442


The post under it on Twitter says if you paid in full you can get a refund for the closure period


----------



## Aurora0427

hiroMYhero said:


> Especially after Iger’s and Chapek’s pay cuts... set it up for the CM furloughs to follow shortly after.



Totally. Plus when they said they were paying CMs until the 18th when we knew they weren’t opening April 18, I think we all knew this was coming. I just feel so badly for everyone involved. I feel like we are living in a horror movie and we can’t get to the end.


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> The post under it on Twitter says if you paid in full you can get a refund for the closure period



Just kidding. I read it.... they'll
Extend it!


----------



## midnight star

Aurora0427 said:


> I feel like we are living in a horror movie and we can’t get to the end.


Agree


----------



## YayforMickey

I'm disappointed that the extension on multi-day tickets is still being denied. Why did they give us all of 2021 to use our tickets and then take it away? I bought five-day park hoppers for my whole family, and now I will have a small window of time to use them. Annual passes extended, Canada tickets extended, normal multi-day tickets not extended. I don't understand why they would single out the regular ticket holders.


----------



## karrit2000

mentos said:


> Do post back here when you hear about DVC. How and when those points get deposited makes all the difference between useful and useless points, unfortunately.
> 
> hopefully they’ll let you rebank to next UY even if they were borrowed/banked already


Sorry I haven't replied prior to now.  Front desk assured me my points would be returned to me.  Turns out they submitted the paperwork but only requested that 80 points be returned to me rather than the total 110 that I should have gotten back.   DVC Member Services acknowledges that 110 should have been returned but says they can not do anything until such time as the Grand Californian reopens and they can speak with the individual who submitted the paperwork.  So I am currently out 30 points that have to be used prior to July 31 since they were banked points and I am unable to try to make a reservation since they refuse to return the points to me at this time.  At this time my banked points from prior use year will expire July 31.  I did get back the current year points and was able to bank those into next year.  I still have 46 expiring plus the missing 30 so a total of 76 banked that I may end up losing if they don't resolve this soon.  If the resorts don't open before the points expire I know I would end up losing them anyway but I'd at least like to actually have them back in my account so I could have a shot at making a new reservation.


----------



## VandVsmama

YayforMickey said:


> I'm disappointed that the extension on multi-day tickets is still being denied. Why did they give us all of 2021 to use our tickets and then take it away? I bought five-day park hoppers for my whole family, and now I will have a small window of time to use them. Annual passes extended, Canada tickets extended, normal multi-day tickets not extended. I don't understand why they would single out the regular ticket holders.



I totally agree.


----------



## Winnowill

So, our timeshare points expire June 1, no matter what. I can exchange them through RCI and keep them for another two years, but I'd have to pay the exchange fee as of right now. The hotel (Peacock) reopens 5/16 (currently).  If they wind up cancelling us, I can exchange the points for free. So I'm hanging with our Memorial Day plans for now.

I really hope that things do reopen by then. I'm paying for my BFF and her DD's room with the points that are expiring because we'll lose them otherwise. It'll be a lot harder to justify giving them this year's points that are in no jeopardy.


----------



## ten6mom

I'm sorry if this was answered elsewhere and I've missed it:

I have 4 unused three-day parkhoppers that I had originally intended to use in June.  I purchased through UCT if that makes a difference.

The expiration date printed on them is January 2021.

Anyone know whether that date will be extended?  If I end up having to cancel June, I am not sure when I can get the whole family together again at the same time.


----------



## azdisneylover

EmJ said:


> I'm too scared to look forward to our now-August trip. I can't watch the ride videos, or eat the Mickey snacks, or do any trip planning at all. I planned every second of this trip--Disneybounding, menu research, ROTR strategy--for 11 months before the rug was ripped out two weeks before we were supposed to leave. Seeing Disney stuff just makes me sad all over. No one knows when this park is reopening, or whether it will have to close again right away. This time, I'm planning and anticipating nothing. We will pack the night before and tell our child as we walk out the door, if we are able to go at all.



(((Big Hugs)))
 We all understand how you feel. Hang in there, this too, shall pass and make any trip to Disneyland much sweeter.


----------



## AndrewC

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney, unfortunately, will be furloughing some CMs:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608



The furloughs may actually not be terrible. The federal $600 boost alone equals roughly $15/hr based on a 40 hour week. It looks like for someone making ~$60k/year California would pay $450/wk. That means roughly $1,050/wk or $26.25/hr.

That is effectively about equal to $54,600 a year, and if Disney is making sure that health and insurance benefits stay in place, and covers the cost of those, for midrange earners they might not see much of a difference. So probably $55k to $60k and you almost recover your full earnings, going up from there the gap gets larger and larger.

If this hits lower end cast members (hourly park workers), I assume they’re not making more than $15 or $16/hr as is, which means CA payout and the federal boost would replace 100% (and more) of their income by equaling about $22.50/hr in unemployment pay.

It’s not great, but if Disney is very upfront and clear that jobs are not going anywhere but it’s a temporary measure, then employees might not feel too worried about being taken care of...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ten6mom said:


> I'm sorry if this was answered elsewhere and I've missed it:
> 
> I have 4 unused three-day parkhoppers that I had originally intended to use in June.  I purchased through UCT if that makes a difference.
> 
> The expiration date printed on them is January 2021.
> 
> Anyone know whether that date will be extended?  If I end up having to cancel June, I am not sure when I can get the whole family together again at the same time.


See the post below for a recent answer. According to the current information on the DLR website, your tickets will expire 1/12/2021. Check the DLR website for updated info about tickets. 



Cal-Pie said:


> Your tickets are only valid until Jan 12, 2021. Yes, this is a change from what Disney posted last week (really not cool)...


----------



## cruisehopeful

I wonder what retroactive refund on APs mean. Does it mean that they will refund my credit card for the amount charged during the closure? I think I am stuck on the word "retroactive". If they just said refund for the amount paid during closure, I could understand.


EDIT: Upon reading the App, it looks like I can be refunded for my payment and if the park opens by my expiration, I will just pay for the open period and not be extended. They are offering an alternative where I can choose to keep making payments during closure and have my pass extended. At least that's how I am reading it.


----------



## ajdplusthree

We have a trip planned 6/3 and I will proceed with booking extras until we get some certainty on the duration of closure. I want to book breakfast at Plaza before park open on 6/3 - but Disney took down park hours. Anyone know historic open time for a Wednesday in early June?

thanks!


----------



## amyg1975

cruisehopeful said:


> EDIT: Upon reading the App, it looks like I can be refunded for my payment and if the park opens by my expiration, I will just pay for the open period and not be extended. They are offering an alternative where I can choose to keep making payments during closure and have my pass extended. At least that's how I am reading it.



I just read that on the app too, but I am curious how we go about choosing the option to keep paying but extending our passes.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ajdplusthree said:


> We have a trip planned 6/3 and I will proceed with booking extras until we get some certainty on the duration of closure. I want to book breakfast at Plaza before park open on 6/3 - but Disney took down park hours. Anyone know historic open time for a Wednesday in early June?
> 
> thanks!


From the sticky threads at the top of the first page: * DLR Info/Links - Maps, Hotels, DISer Reviews, Hydroguy's tips, NEWBIE INFO here! >> from that sticky: HydroGuy Tips Compilation >> from that thread: "Historical DLR Park Hours, Entertainment and Refurbs" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2291124


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

amyg1975 said:


> I just read that on the app too, but I am curious how we go about choosing the option to keep paying but extending our passes.


Right! Me too! Super confusing. I don’t want a refund and my old expiration date. I want to have my expiration extended. Wish they made it more clear how to do this.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New app update available (5.11.0) -- make sure your app is running the latest version.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ajdplusthree said:


> We have a trip planned 6/3 and I will proceed with booking extras until we get some certainty on the duration of closure. I want to book breakfast at Plaza before park open on 6/3 - but Disney took down park hours. Anyone know historic open time for a Wednesday in early June?
> 
> thanks!


8am historically. Disneyland goes full summer  hours by Memorial. Who knows this year?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Next batch of dining reservations cancelling. Notices on 4/19 and 4/20. I’m over the sad part now and thinking of this more as data. Like, park is officially closed for sure when reservations start getting cancelled. Will be interesting to see how far out they cancel today. (Guessing they didn’t want to cancel until they notified the employees of the furloughs.)


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Next batch of dining reservations cancelling. Notices on 4/19 and 4/20. I’m over the sad part now and thinking of this more as data. Like, park is officially closed for sure when reservations start getting cancelled. Will be interesting to see how far out they cancel today. (Guessing they didn’t want to cancel until they notified the employees of the furloughs.)


yes got my cancellation for the tangled tea for 4/19.


----------



## wdwfan22

My reservations for 4/24 and 4/26 were cancelled today. I knew it would happen, but it still makes me sad.


----------



## twitch

So it looks like they're giving AP passholders on the payment plan a choice:
- The default is that they will refund your Mar/Apr payment, suspend payments until the park reopens, then payments resume and your pass expires at the same date it always expired.
- Or, you can forgo the Mar/Apr refund, suspend your payments from Apr/May until it reopens, have your expiration date extended, and continue making payments until the new expiration date.

First: am I reading that right?
Second: has anyone figured out the pros/cons of the equation?


----------



## midnight star

twitch said:


> So it looks like they're giving AP passholders on the payment plan a choice:
> - The default is that they will refund your Mar/Apr payment, suspend payments until the park reopens, then payments resume and your pass expires at the same date it always expired.
> - Or, you can forgo the Mar/Apr refund, suspend your payments from Apr/May until it reopens, have your expiration date extended, and continue making payments until the new expiration date.
> 
> First: am I reading that right?
> Second: has anyone figured out the pros/cons of the equation?


I think that is correct. Gothic Rosie did a breakdown of each scenario.
I guess the pro if you suspend payments is that you don’t have to pay for your pass while it’s closed. You will eventually pay for it, when it’s extended.
The con to getting a partial refund for the closure period is your pass won’t get extended. We also don’t know when the park will open so if it opens right before your pass expires, and you got a refund, then it will expire with you having little or no time to go.


----------



## Evita_W

twitch said:


> So it looks like they're giving AP passholders on the payment plan a choice:
> - The default is that they will refund your Mar/Apr payment, suspend payments until the park reopens, then payments resume and your pass expires at the same date it always expired.
> - Or, you can forgo the Mar/Apr refund, suspend your payments from Apr/May until it reopens, have your expiration date extended, and continue making payments until the new expiration date.
> 
> First: am I reading that right?
> Second: has anyone figured out the pros/cons of the equation?


Not quite right, here is how it breaks down:

Passes Paid In Full
Default: Passes will be extended according to closure time
Alternative Option: Expiration date remains the same and you can get a partial refund, based on the length of closure

Passes on Monthly Payments
All Passes: Mar payment refunded (if made after the 14) and payments placed on hold until the parks reopen, then payments resume as normal.
Default: Passes expire and payments stop according to your contract
Pros:
You get a lower overall price

Cons:
You don't get a full year


Alternative Option: Extend expiration date and current payments by length of closure
Pros:
You get the full year

Cons:
If the prices on annual passes go down (a real possibility if crowds die down as much as I think they might), you will be stuck paying the higher price for a while
Of course Disney might make some offer to offset this if this happens.




I am sure there are many other pros and cons as well, just ones I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## mich311e

Wow! So last week my 5-day park hoppers in-app said they were good through January __, 2022. Now they don't have an expiration day in the app but the original expiration day in my email was January 12, 2021.

If we don't end up going this year - do they still allow you to apply unused tickets to new tickets? (Things could always change, obviously, but was that how it used to be?)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I noticed today on FB that HoJo announced they will only be taking reservations for July 1st and beyond. That makes me nervous- this is a later cut off date than we’ve seen so far.

Ugh, it might be time to come to grips with the reality that our July trip might not happen and come up with backup plans...


----------



## Aurora0427

So I just rebooked our April trip for Labor Day weekend. I haven’t read all the new posts, so forgive me if I’m repeating information! Here’s rhe discount:

Rooms at the GCH and DLH are 35% off with a $50 resort credit per night Sunday through Thursday. Rooms are 30% off Friday and Saturday with a $50 resort credit per night. We booked for Labor Day weekend, checking in Sunday checking out Tuesday. We got the DLH for $358.80 on Sunday and $302.25 on Monday. Still a lot of money but a great deal for Disneyland. The GCH was $475.15 for Sunday and Monday was $398.45. I’m kind of wondering if I goofed and should’ve done the grand, but it was over $1000 for two nights after taxes and fees, and I just didn’t want to spend that much. Hope this is helpful and I hope we can go!!!!


----------



## DaveNinja

Without knowing when the park will open again or if the blackout days will change, its difficult to know the best option for a Deluxe AP that expires in mid-June.


----------



## batman79

ten6mom said:


> I'm sorry if this was answered elsewhere and I've missed it:
> 
> I have 4 unused three-day parkhoppers that I had originally intended to use in June.  I purchased through UCT if that makes a difference.
> 
> The expiration date printed on them is January 2021.
> 
> Anyone know whether that date will be extended?  If I end up having to cancel June, I am not sure when I can get the whole family together again at the same time.



I'm wondering this too. I had planned to go in July and i'm confused about what happens if the park is still closed and i'm not able to use the two 3 day park hoppers I have by January 2021?  I bought my tickets from Undercover Tourist.


----------



## YayforMickey

batman79 said:


> I'm wondering this too. I had planned to go in July and i'm confused about what happens if the park is still closed and i'm not able to use the two 3 day park hoppers I have by January 2021?  I bought my tickets from Undercover Tourist.


It's what we are all wondering. We don't understand why they aren't extending the multi-day tickets.


----------



## CastAStone

batman79 said:


> I'm wondering this too. I had planned to go in July and i'm confused about what happens if the park is still closed and i'm not able to use the two 3 day park hoppers I have by January 2021?  I bought my tickets from Undercover Tourist.


If they don't announce anything different from normal operations, on January 14th, 2021, your tickets will effectively become a coupon worth whatever the face value was at the time you bought them off of the purchase of new tickets.

That I can live with.

I am much more concerned about what will happen to my 3 day child promo ticket if we can't go by 12/15/20.


----------



## Jen_K

We had planned to go after getting off the WBPC cruise--obviously that didn't happen! I also have a 3 day child promo ticket that I'm not sure we can use by the current expiration date.  Hoping they will extend, esp. if this goes on for many more months.


----------



## twitch

Mathematically, I think the default option (for AP Holders on the payment plan) leans in Disney’s favor, at least if you began your contract with a $154 (?) downpayment. That money is not refunded prorata if you take the defaul option, but if you take the “pause” option, you get the full value for what you paid.

Obviously, every family situation is different, and that has an impact as well.


----------



## mentos

twitch said:


> Mathematically, I think the default option (for AP Holders on the payment plan) leans in Disney’s favor, at least if you began your contract with a $154 (?) downpayment. That money is not refunded prorata if you take the defaul option, but if you take the “pause” option, you get the full value for what you paid.
> 
> Obviously, every family situation is different, and that has an impact as well.



Yeah, for me I have a cluster of trips in the 30-45 days after pass expiration and then a 3-4 month drought, it will make sense for me to extend expiration.

Someone who is at the end of their pass year and didn’t have many trips coming up might do well to take the default (cost reduction) and buy a new pass on their next trip.


----------



## msteddom

Does anyone think that there might be significant changes to the AP program after the parks reopen?  I can see them moving to a reservation based system for all passes, not just the flex.  I've heard that Disney has wanted to reign in the AP program for a while now.  This seems like the time to do it.  On the other hand, it could be like after 9/11 when they were desperate to get anyone into the parks.  It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## midnight star

msteddom said:


> Does anyone think that there might be significant changes to the AP program after the parks reopen?  I can see them moving to a reservation based system for all passes, not just the flex.  I've heard that Disney has wanted to reign in the AP program for a while now.  This seems like the time to do it.  On the other hand, it could be like after 9/11 when they were desperate to get anyone into the parks.  It will be interesting to see what happens.


I feel like we won't know until they open. But I hope they don't do anything major. Last year I think they actually lost many passholders due to the significant increase in cost and the fear of Star Wars crowds. But we will just have to wait and see. I just want all of this to be over so we can go back to our normal lives!


----------



## AndrewC

msteddom said:


> Does anyone think that there might be significant changes to the AP program after the parks reopen?  I can see them moving to a reservation based system for all passes, not just the flex.  I've heard that Disney has wanted to reign in the AP program for a while now.  This seems like the time to do it.  On the other hand, it could be like after 9/11 when they were desperate to get anyone into the parks.  It will be interesting to see what happens.



I think it really comes down to the economy. The effects of this shut down are no longer just COVID related. ~10 million unemployed in the past two week... I figure Disney will ride it out for this year but we might see some adjustments come January.

I’m fairly surprised we haven’t seen deep deals for fall/winter already (same with airfare!), I would think they want to keep the machine rolling as much as possible. If you had a bunch of ~$275 to $300 DLH rooms and ~$235 PPH or something they might start booking up everything for the people that feel they have solid savings or haven’t been hit yet...


----------



## mjlum

CastAStone said:


> Anyone reach out to Undercover Tourist for a refund? I couldn't find anything searching the thread. I bought the child promo ticket for my kid and it expires Dec 15th, while my wife and mine expire 1/13. It's unlikely we'll be back by then if (when?) our May trick gets the axe.



We booked directly from Disney and I've now asked twice for a refund.  I've been told they are not refundable.  I'm doubtful it'll be safe to go during the summer and we have to go during school breaks.  We are waiting to see if Disney changes their policy.  Would love to hear if you had better luck getting a refund.


----------



## Aurora0427

AndrewC said:


> I think it really comes down to the economy. The effects of this shut down are no longer just COVID related. ~10 million unemployed in the past two week... I figure Disney will ride it out for this year but we might see some adjustments come January.
> 
> I’m fairly surprised we haven’t seen deep deals for fall/winter already (same with airfare!), I would think they want to keep the machine rolling as much as possible. If you had a bunch of ~$275 to $300 DLH rooms and ~$235 PPH or something they might start booking up everything for the people that feel they have solid savings or haven’t been hit yet...



I’m surprised as well.... if they had deals like that for November or December, we’d have booked a holiday trip already.


----------



## Camilo

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m surprised as well.... if they had deals like that for November or December, we’d have booked a holiday trip already.



I was talking about this with my wife.
After the 2008/2009 crisis, Disney did a Kids sail free cruise and that's the only time I was able to go on a Disney cruise.
I'm also not seeing great specials from air companies for airfare.
We're planning to go to Brazil in December and the prices are absurd, higher than ever.


----------



## smercerdiemont

Has anyone called Disney regarding their annual pass payments? The customer service representative didn’t sound well informed and I actually had to read the statement online twice to her in regards to payments for both options being paused for the time being (she was insisting that payments would continue each month like normal for option 2). She also said that refunds for March are only for those that pick option 1. I would love any clarification from someone.


----------



## dina444444

smercerdiemont said:


> Has anyone called Disney regarding their annual pass payments? The customer service representative didn’t sound well informed and I actually had to read the statement online twice to her in regards to payments for both options being paused for the time being (she was insisting that payments would continue each month like normal for option 2). She also said that refunds for March are only for those that pick option 1. I would love any clarification from someone.


I would wait until after tomorrow to call back.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

I just thought of a way Disney could recoup a bunch of cash for this unprecedented closure. Okay, here goes....

Sell a “Golden Ticket” lifetime pass to their parks.

Think of how much of a cash infusion they’d get right now.


----------



## EmJ

I’m watching Gavin Newsom’s press conference, and he just strongly implied that the NFL will not be playing in California in September. If football games aren’t going to happen, I seriously doubt Disney will be open either. I guess I need to figure out what happens with my Southwest travel points that expire in September.


----------



## kirstyfly

Hi guys

Hope everyone is well and doing the best they can in this crazy time.

Here in New Zealand we are in a National lockdown period of 4 weeks. (it maybe extended and probably will but the government has told us 4 at the moment). Only essential workers can work eg. supermarket,  Hospital workers, Truck drivers etc.

The rest of us have to stay at home and  work from home if we can.
The boarders to the country are shut and no flights are allowed in or out.

we have a trip booked and a paid for for 9-16 October (booked in December last year). This was to be our families first visit to Disneyland and surprise 5th birthday trip for our girl.

I read a news article yesterday about American Airlines delaying till next year their New flight service destinations and stopping their Auckland-Los Angeles  daily flight service till the end of October. I went and checked out their official web page and yep there it is the same information.  We are booked to fly American Airlines. 

I was debating weather we would make this trip or not depending on the covid-19 as I have been following the news around the world.  

I see a lot of people are changing their dates for October/November so I guess the park would be crazy busy.

Anyway sorry to ramble but my thoughts are all over the place a the moment.  

I looked on Air New Zealand to see if they are flying there they are but it is an extra $1700 to fly with them, at the time I booked with American Airlines , Air New Zealand  were more expensive by over $1000 dollars .

My question is I don't know what to do? do I cancel the trip and wait till October next year? do you think the Airline not flying there will enable me to get my money back or will they give us a flight credit? I guess it would probably depend on if we have a fight credit to to use or not. it was $2997 so is a lot of money.

The price of Christmas flights is insane as i looked at that as a possibility it is an extra $2000 not to mention the price difference of what our accommodation would be which is an extra $965. 

I think I have probably answered my own question here guys as I think it will depend on if we get a flight credit or money back.

If we get a flight credit we can book for another date. If we get money back we maybe able to fly with Air New Zealand and keep our dates. 

Thanks for letting me ramble guys.


----------



## jacandjan

EmJ said:


> I’m watching Gavin Newsom’s press conference, and he just strongly implied that the NFL will not be playing in California in September. If football games aren’t going to happen, I seriously doubt Disney will be open either. I guess I need to figure out what happens with my Southwest travel points that expire in September.


Southwest points no longer expire , are you talking about travel funds ? We are in the same boat when it comes to travel funds.


----------



## twodogs

The US department of transportation announced today that they are requiring US airlines to REFUND, not give a flight credit, for any flights that are cancelled by the airlines.  So you should call AA and tell them that they cancelled your flight and you want a full refund.  There is an article about this today from CNN but I will have to find it.


----------



## twodogs

https://www.transportation.gov/individuals/aviation-consumer-protection/refunds


----------



## twodogs

Here it is in case the link gets taken out of the thread; this is directly from the US Department of Transportation‘s website:

*Am I Entitled to a Refund?*
When the airline is at fault:

Passengers are often entitled to a refund of the ticket price and associated fees when the airline is at fault.


Cancelled Flight – A passenger is entitled to a refund if the airline cancelled a flight, regardless of the reason, and the passenger chooses not to be rebooked on a new flight on that airline.

Schedule Change/Significant Delay - A passenger is entitled to a refund if the airline made a significant schedule change and/or significantly delays a flight and the passenger chooses not to travel.
In some situations, you may be entitled to a refund, including a refund for all optional fees associated with the purchase of your ticket (such as baggage fees, seat upgrades, etc.).

DOT has not specifically defined “significant delay.”  Whether you are entitled to a refund depends on many factors – including the length of the delay, the length of the flight, and your particular circumstances.  DOT determines whether you are entitled to a refund following a significant delay on a case-by-case basis.


Class of Service Change - A passenger is entitled to a refund if the passenger was involuntarily moved to a lower class of service. For example, if the passenger purchased a first-class ticket and was downgraded to economy class due to an aircraft swap, the passenger is owed the difference in fares.

Optional Service Fees - A passenger is entitled to a refund if the passenger paid a fee for an optional service (for example, in-flight Wi-Fi or a seat assignment), but was unable to use the optional service due to a flight cancellation, delay, schedule change, or a situation where the passenger was involuntarily denied boarding.
Note: In situations where you have purchased an optional service (for example, WiFi or in-flight entertainment) and that amenity either does not work or is not available on the flight, you may need to notify the airline of the problem to receive a refund.


Baggage Fees - A passenger is entitled to a refund if the passenger paid a baggage fee and his or her baggage has been declared lost by the airline.
Airlines may have different policies to determine when a bag is officially lost.  Most airlines will declare a bag lost between five and fourteen days after the flight, but this can vary from one airline to another.

If an airline unreasonably refuses to consider a bag lost after it has been missing for an unreasonable period of time, the airline could be subject to enforcement action by the DOT.

Learn more about lost, delayed, or damaged baggage.


----------



## kirstyfly

Thank you so much that is a GREAT help to us.


----------



## DesertScorpion

Honestly I would just book for next year given where you are coming from and all the uncertainty at this point. There is still no clear indication when the parks will actually open or even when life may begin to go back to some resemblance of normal. Given the money you’ll be spending and all the hassle there could be with having to possibly adjust dates over the rest of the year, I’d rather just wait until things look like they are getting better, not worse.

Not trying to be a Debbie downer as I know it’s exciting to be planning a vacation and it also gives us a sense of normalcy in this craziness but just thought I’d give my perspective. I know I’ve been stressed about our trip we had planned for early May (now booked for late July) and we are just driving over from Arizona, couldn’t imagine the stress with a transcontinental booking at this time. Oh and I’m also not even very optimistic about our late July trip at this point. We may need to move to next year as well.


----------



## kirstyfly

DesertScorpion said:


> Honestly I would just book for next year given where you are coming from and all the uncertainty at this point. There is still no clear indication when the parks will actually open or even when life may begin to go back to some resemblance of normal. Given the money you’ll be spending and all the hassle there could be with having to possibly adjust dates over the rest of the year, I’d rather just wait until things look like they are getting better, not worse.
> 
> Not trying to be a Debbie downer as I know it’s exciting to be planning a vacation and it also gives us a sense of normalcy in this craziness but just thought I’d give my perspective. I know I’ve been stressed about our trip we had planned for early May (now booked for late July) and we are just driving over from Arizona, couldn’t imagine the stress with a transcontinental booking at this time. Oh and I’m also not even very optimistic about our late July trip at this point. We may need to move to next year as well.



Yes next year for sure would be a safer bet, maybe October next year.

Looking on the bright side I am so please she doesn't know about this trip 

It would also give us more time to save more money so we maybe able to spend a night or two at DLH.


----------



## Aurora0427

I would put the trip off until 2021. Everything is so uncertain right now, and you guys are coming from a long distance.... get the refund from AA and save that money! Celebrate DD’s sixth birthday at Disneyland . Our governor here in California strongly hinted today that NFL football won’t be happening here in September, so I’m questioning what will be happening with Disneyland......


----------



## sjmac42

I too would advise trying to get a refund as AA have effectively cancelled your flight.  Airlines seem to have been quite good generally but who knows who will still be flying in 6, 12 or 18 months so there’s a real possibility that a voucher may not be worth the paper it’s printed on.  The other issue is even if you can fly internationally this year, you may have to factor in quarantine periods on arrival in the US, return to NZ or both so that may mean 2-4 weeks of your holiday gone.
Personally I wouldn’t want to be travelling to the US this year at least and I can see Travel Advisories for the US been in place for a while given they now have over 300000 cases of CV 19 with no signs of slowing down.


----------



## EmJ

jacandjan said:


> Southwest points no longer expire , are you talking about travel funds ? We are in the same boat when it comes to travel funds.


Yes, sorry, travel funds. Hopefully they will extend them on their own, but if not and if things aren’t opening up by July, I will call and see if they can do anything.


----------



## Aurora0427

EmJ said:


> Yes, sorry, travel funds. Hopefully they will extend them on their own, but if not and if things aren’t opening up by July, I will call and see if they can do anything.



My husband had travel funds from last year that expire this month, and southwest extended them
Another year.


----------



## EmJ

Aurora0427 said:


> My husband had travel funds from last year that expire this month, and southwest extended them
> Another year.


Thank you!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Speaking of airlines, anyone have any experiences to share with United? We booked basic economy (yup, that’s gonna bite me in the ****) for July and so far no changes allowed for flights past May. I’m seeing lots of negative press about them in the news so wondering what nightmare I’ll have to deal with if we can’t go in July...


----------



## Aurora0427

TikiTikiFan said:


> Speaking of airlines, anyone have any experiences to share with United? We booked basic economy (yup, that’s gonna bite me in the ****) for July and so far no changes allowed for flights past May. I’m seeing lots of negative press about them in the news so wondering what nightmare I’ll have to deal with if we can’t go in July...



United blows.... we are losing a ton of money in flight credits with them. I TOLD my husband last year not to book travel on United. He didn’t listen...... Good luck.....


----------



## choirfarm

They will give you a refund. American substantially changed my schedule and they refunded my non-refundable ticket. There is a place online to do it. You need your ticket number. I filled out the form and the next day had my refund.


----------



## BudKing

EmJ said:


> I’m watching Gavin Newsom’s press conference, and he just strongly implied that the NFL will not be playing in California in September. If football games aren’t going to happen, I seriously doubt Disney will be open either. I guess I need to figure out what happens with my Southwest travel points that expire in September.



I was thinking the same thing if no NFL in Sept.  Then there’s no way DL will open prior to Sept    Newsom might keep it closed all year.


----------



## midnight star

twodogs said:


> The US department of transportation announced today that they are requiring US airlines to REFUND, not give a flight credit, for any flights that are cancelled by the airlines.  So you should call AA and tell them that they cancelled your flight and you want a full refund.  There is an article about this today from CNN but I will have to find it.


https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/03/politics/airlines-canceled-flights-refunds/index.html
Here is the CNN article.


----------



## midnight star

This was brought up on a different thread. But Federal officials are directing airlines to refund cancelled flights. From reading the article, it applies if the airline itself cancelled the flight, not if you did on your own. Not sure if this would impact those who have had flights cancelled before coming or leaving to the parks during the virus outbreak. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/03/politics/airlines-canceled-flights-refunds/index.html


----------



## kirstyfly

Thanks everyone I have been reading what has been put in place. I also noted that it says
*What if I purchased or reserved my ticket through a travel agent or online travel agency?*


The refund/reservation requirement for airlines does not apply to tickets booked through online travel agencies, travel agents, or other third-party agents.  However, these agents are free to apply the same or similar procedures to provide equivalent or similar customer service.
If you purchased your ticket through an online travel agency (or other agent), you should contact the travel agent directly to obtain a refund before contacting the airline.
I booked online through a New Zealand travel agent. I have emailed them to tell them i would like a refund as apposed to a travel credit as the airline is not going to be flying there till Oct 25th.

Will expect to have a delay in response as they are busy dealing with everyone who has flights sooner.

Will let you guys know what the outcome is.


----------



## kapicka

I saw the note about NFL in CA in September - but at this point are there any best-guesses on what happens with parks opening? We have potential reservations at VGC in September and wondering if we should try to bump to Nov/Dec.


----------



## smercerdiemont

I just read what Knott's Berry Farm is doing for their annual passholders. It's super generous by extending the annual passes into the end of 2021. Yes, I know that Disney is 100x more amazing than Knott's, but a girl could dream that Disney would do the same, right? 
https://www.knotts.com/park-update


----------



## wingednike

smercerdiemont said:


> I just read what Knott's Berry Farm is doing for their annual passholders. It's super generous by extending the annual passes into the end of 2021. Yes, I know that Disney is 100x more amazing than Knott's, but a girl could dream that Disney would do the same, right?
> https://www.knotts.com/park-update


I was just about to post that here. I love that they are doing that, but their AP program is set up by calendar year and perhaps that's why they can do this.
From what I recall, passes are sold mid-December (start of use in January) until April and no matter when purchased will expire end of December.


----------



## ten6mom

theluckyrabbit said:


> See the post below for a recent answer. According to the current information on the DLR website, your tickets will expire 1/12/2021. Check the DLR website for updated info about tickets.



Thank you... not looking good.



batman79 said:


> I'm wondering this too. I had planned to go in July and i'm confused about what happens if the park is still closed and i'm not able to use the two 3 day park hoppers I have by January 2021?  I bought my tickets from Undercover Tourist.



Not looking good for us, is it 



YayforMickey said:


> It's what we are all wondering. We don't understand why they aren't extending the multi-day tickets.



Thanks... I figured I missed it somewhere.



CastAStone said:


> If they don't announce anything different from normal operations, on January 14th, 2021, your tickets will effectively become a coupon worth whatever the face value was at the time you bought them off of the purchase of new tickets.



Ah, and probably will have to do that at the lovely ticket booths!  My favorite!


----------



## smercerdiemont

wingednike said:


> I was just about to post that here. I love that they are doing that, but their AP program is set up by calendar year and perhaps that's why they can do this.
> From what I recall, passes are sold mid-December (start of use in January) until April and no matter when purchased will expire end of December.



I figured that they had a different annual pass program, and that's why Knott's is offering it . It's a nice pipe dream to think that Disney might offer something as generous.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

smercerdiemont said:


> I figured that they had a different annual pass program, and that's why Knott's is offering it . It's a nice pipe dream to think that Disney might offer something as generous.



By the time Disney parks can open again, passes may end up with that expiration date


----------



## Geemo

smercerdiemont said:


> I just read what Knott's Berry Farm is doing for their annual passholders. *It's super generous by extending the annual passes into the end of 2021*. Yes, I know that Disney is 100x more amazing than Knott's, but a girl could dream that Disney would do the same, right?
> https://www.knotts.com/park-update


It looks like Knott's is doing the same as Disney.  Extending AP's by the number of days they are closed.


----------



## EmJ

kapicka said:


> I saw the note about NFL in CA in September - but at this point are there any best-guesses on what happens with parks opening? We have potential reservations at VGC in September and wondering if we should try to bump to Nov/Dec.


There are no best guesses. The not-best-guesses seem to be June,  August, September, October, or next May. Everything is wait and see, but the COVID timeline seems to be getting pushed out further and further. I’ve heard of some college professors being told to prepare for online classes for the fall semester, and if there is no NFL in the fall, that is telling too. Places of mass gathering will likely to open last, which would include universities, concerts, live theater, stadiums—and theme parks. I would say that the later you can push your trip, the more likely you are to actually get to go, but no guarantees on any date before 2022, probably.


----------



## AuntieMe3

Geemo said:


> It looks like Knott's is doing the same as Disney.  Extending AP's by the number of days they are closed.
> View attachment 485787


That was from March 20th.  They just announced today they are extending them until the end of next year.

https://www.knotts.com/passholder-update


----------



## AndrewC

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> I just thought of a way Disney could recoup a bunch of cash for this unprecedented closure. Okay, here goes....
> 
> Sell a “Golden Ticket” lifetime pass to their parks.
> 
> Think of how much of a cash infusion they’d get right now.



They have those... annual passes. Just add up how much yearly it would cost. That’s probably how much a life pass would be. The parks are already severely over capacity around holidays with the current single day and annual passes.


----------



## wingednike

smercerdiemont said:


> I figured that they had a different annual pass program, and that's why Knott's is offering it . It's a nice pipe dream to think that Disney might offer something as generous.


I'm not a business person, but it seems like a smart set up. Knott's knows by April how many passholders they have for the year, and it's completely up to consumers to decide on the timing of when they should purchase. There's no benefit in waiting since all passes expire at the same time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kirstyfly said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope everyone is well and doing the best they can in this crazy time.
> 
> Here in New Zealand we are in a National lockdown period of 4 weeks. (it maybe extended and probably will but the government has told us 4 at the moment). Only essential workers can work eg. supermarket,  Hospital workers, Truck drivers etc.
> 
> The rest of us have to stay at home and  work from home if we can.
> The boarders to the country are shut and no flights are allowed in or out.
> 
> we have a trip booked and a paid for for 9-16 October (booked in December last year). This was to be our families first visit to Disneyland and surprise 5th birthday trip for our girl.
> 
> I read a news article yesterday about American Airlines delaying till next year their New flight service destinations and stopping their Auckland-Los Angeles  daily flight service till the end of October. I went and checked out their official web page and yep there it is the same information.  We are booked to fly American Airlines.
> 
> I was debating weather we would make this trip or not depending on the covid-19 as I have been following the news around the world.
> 
> I see a lot of people are changing their dates for October/November so I guess the park would be crazy busy.
> 
> Anyway sorry to ramble but my thoughts are all over the place a the moment.
> 
> I looked on Air New Zealand to see if they are flying there they are but it is an extra $1700 to fly with them, at the time I booked with American Airlines , Air New Zealand  were more expensive by over $1000 dollars .
> 
> My question is I don't know what to do? do I cancel the trip and wait till October next year? do you think the Airline not flying there will enable me to get my money back or will they give us a flight credit? I guess it would probably depend on if we have a fight credit to to use or not. it was $2997 so is a lot of money.
> 
> The price of Christmas flights is insane as i looked at that as a possibility it is an extra $2000 not to mention the price difference of what our accommodation would be which is an extra $965.
> 
> I think I have probably answered my own question here guys as I think it will depend on if we get a flight credit or money back.
> 
> If we get a flight credit we can book for another date. If we get money back we maybe able to fly with Air New Zealand and keep our dates.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble guys.


Moving your post to the DLR Closure Superthread -- it might help other international travelers facing a similar dilemma!


----------



## Kender

I know it won't be up yet, but the tidbits from those I've seen report back on various social media outlets that further information regarding AP options will be available today (4/5) has me obsessively checking for updates at 5am in the morning because my sleep schedule is all screwed up.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Kender said:


> I know it won't be up yet, but the tidbits from those I've seen report back on various social media outlets that further information regarding AP options will be available today (4/5) has me obsessively checking for updates at 5am in the morning because my sleep schedule is all screwed up.


You, too? lol... I decided to indulge in some middle of the night baking to relieve stress. The neighbors will be waking up to find fresh baked banana bread on their porches. Let us know if/when you find out any AP news!


----------



## Kender

theluckyrabbit said:


> You, too? lol... I decided to indulge in some middle of the night baking to relieve stress. The neighbors will be waking up to find fresh baked banana bread on their porches. Let us know if/when you find out any AP news!



We caved and bought the 25lbs bag of flour from Costco (gave up trying for our regular sized bag). I need to do so much baking now lol! I am looking forward to homemade tortillas and naan. Baking is very therapeutic for sure especially in the middle of the night.

We've been making Num Num cookies, though, but little else. We added walnuts to the recipe. So good! And they get better the longer they've been in the fridge before baking.

I've been checking for app updates and on the website. Nothing so far. I really hope it's true, whenever it is available, it will be something we can do without having to call. Definitely will post if I see something before someone else posts about it.


----------



## cruisehopeful

smercerdiemont said:


> I figured that they had a different annual pass program, and that's why Knott's is offering it . It's a nice pipe dream to think that Disney might offer something as generous.


The truth is, we have no idea what will happen or when it will happen. I am on the monthly AP payments for Disneyland and am planning on taking the refund and not having my pass extended. No idea when they will open or how much money I'll have when they do open. After 911, the prices for APs was super low. They knew that people wouldn't want to fly and they targeted locals. That's when we started buying our APs. While I don't expect them to offer $99. APs again, they may offer something pretty amazing. Again, since I am self employed, I could be out of business and on the street by that time and Disneyland won't even be on the list of possibilities for me. Point being, what they are offering now could change drastically. Don't give up the dream!


----------



## midnight star

Kender said:


> I know it won't be up yet, but the tidbits from those I've seen report back on various social media outlets that further information regarding AP options will be available today (4/5) has me obsessively checking for updates at 5am in the morning because my sleep schedule is all screwed up.





theluckyrabbit said:


> You, too? lol... I decided to indulge in some middle of the night baking to relieve stress. The neighbors will be waking up to find fresh baked banana bread on their porches. Let us know if/when you find out any AP news!


Saaaammmeee. Except I've been falling asleep at 9pm out of boredom lol. Which then causes me to wake up at 6am and can't go back to sleep because I am fully rested. lol Who knew quarantine was the way to get a full 9 hours of sleep


----------



## StormyCA

Aurora0427 said:


> My husband had travel funds from last year that expire this month, and southwest extended them
> Another year.



Thanks for the heads up.

I have travel funds from SWA because of a ticket price reduction.  I'll have to call them to see if those will be extended.  All the website says is 'some' travel funds will be extended.


----------



## Aurora0427

StormyCA said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I have travel funds from SWA because of a ticket price reduction.  I'll have to call them to see if those will be extended.  All the website says is 'some' travel funds will be extended.



He received an email.... maybe because the expiration date was so close.


----------



## mentos

Kender said:


> We caved and bought the 25lbs bag of flour from Costco (gave up trying for our regular sized bag). I need to do so much baking now lol! I am looking forward to homemade tortillas and naan. Baking is very therapeutic for sure especially in the middle of the night.
> 
> We've been making Num Num cookies, though, but little else. We added walnuts to the recipe. So good! And they get better the longer they've been in the fridge before baking.
> 
> I've been checking for app updates and on the website. Nothing so far. I really hope it's true, whenever it is available, it will be something we can do without having to call. Definitely will post if I see something before someone else posts about it.



There’s been a LOT of baking (and cooking/experimentation) going on in this house as well. It’s been a struggle to reset and clean the kitchen after each round (finally Costco had paper towels in stock, we were running low there).

We had DL rides on YouTube while baking yesterday. Just keep swimming y’all, just keep swimming (and reading Dis Boards).


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> Speaking of airlines, anyone have any experiences to share with United? We booked basic economy (yup, that’s gonna bite me in the ****) for July and so far no changes allowed for flights past May. I’m seeing lots of negative press about them in the news so wondering what nightmare I’ll have to deal with if we can’t go in July...


Unless they cancel your flight you’re at their mercy. Not a good place to be. They cancelled my flight and rebooked me. When I said that’s unacceptable and I want a refund they tried to make me pay a redeposit fee or accept that I had to use the miles within a year. I filed a DoT complaint and showed my correspondence via DM on Twitter as proof. A week or so later I got a call from UA and got my miles back.

If an airline cancels your flight and refuses a refund, file a DoT complaint. Easily done on the Internet. But until they cancel your flight you’re pretty much playing by their rules.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Unless they cancel your flight you’re at their mercy. Not a good place to be.



Sounds about right. Especially since I booked the cheap fare because at the time... who knew?!

I’m not ready to give up in July yet but I’m starting to get a bad feeling it’s not gonna happen. I go back and forth everyday haha. Here’s hoping I could at least reschedule the flights if need be- even paying fees it’d be better than eating the cost. We are coming to DL no matter what! Even if it can’t happen this summer, we’ll come as soon as it’s safe to!


----------



## jacandjan

StormyCA said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I have travel funds from SWA because of a ticket price reduction.  I'll have to call them to see if those will be extended.  All the website says is 'some' travel funds will be extended.



I just rebooked our May trip on Southwest today. We rebooked for October and the prices were less than what we had originally paid so we now have travel funds. Our original expiration was 11/2/20 but since our canceled travel was between March 1st and June 30th they extended our travel funds expiration until June 30 2021.


*Canceling your Southwest flight*
If you decide not to travel, as long as you cancel your flight at least 10 minutes before its scheduled departure, the funds used to pay for a nonrefundable ticket (Wanna Get Away® fares) are normally valid for one year from the date of purchase.
*However, in recognition of the current travel environment, we are extending the expiration date of some travel funds:*

Customers’ funds that have expired or will expire between March 1 – June 30, 2020, will now expire June 30, 2021.
Any travel funds created because you cancel a flight between March 1 – June 30, 2020, will expire June 30, 2021.


----------



## Kender

Social media posts are, of course, giving varied info based on getting varied info from CMs.

Some have said they were able to go ahead and choose an option (some even said they got a third option to continue payments as normal). Others have said it's just a note in your account and they will go back later when the function is available to officially give you the option you picked. Also some have been told whatever you choose, you can't change your mind later. Waived payments/no extension is being assumed the default by some CMs. Some saying you have to call to get the postponed payments/extended pass, others saying an online option will be available.

I haven't seen any official update about this change yet announced. No email, nothing anywhere. Only the updated language on the information page that contradicts the email that was sent out and the physical letters some have gotten recently.

So basically: no idea. I am worried they may put a deadline on this, but hopeful we'll get enough warning if they do. I don't expire until December so I've got time to wait to call, but it would be nice to have an online option so I don't have to call and clog the system. Also reading reports that CMs are sounding very stressed on the phone. They must be getting thousands of calls 

Also watching to see if I get refunded or not for my 3/31 payment. If that goes through I will definitely be calling immediately as I want to make sure I get the postponed with extension option.


----------



## midnight star

Kender said:


> Social media posts are, of course, giving varied info based on getting varied info from CMs.
> 
> Some have said they were able to go ahead and choose an option (some even said they got a third option to continue payments as normal). Others have said it's just a note in your account and they will go back later when the function is available to officially give you the option you picked. Also some have been told whatever you choose, you can't change your mind later. Waived payments/no extension is being assumed the default by some CMs. Some saying you have to call to get the postponed payments/extended pass, others saying an online option will be available.
> 
> I haven't seen any official update about this change yet announced. No email, nothing anywhere. Only the updated language on the information page that contradicts the email that was sent out and the physical letters some have gotten recently.
> 
> So basically: no idea. I am worried they may put a deadline on this, but hopeful we'll get enough warning if they do. I don't expire until December so I've got time to wait to call, but it would be nice to have an online option so I don't have to call and clog the system. Also reading reports that CMs are sounding very stressed on the phone. They must be getting thousands of calls
> 
> Also watching to see if I get refunded or not for my 3/31 payment. If that goes through I will definitely be calling immediately as I want to make sure I get the postponed with extension option.


I haven't seen much info, just everyone is confused when we are supposed to choose the option. One thing I am worried about: my last pass payment was in February (it's always the 2nd of the month). Didn't have one in March, because I am assuming it's because that was the month it initially expired. In this case, I will just get an extension correct?  My pass is already extended in the app, I'm just scared they will change it like they did with the multi-ticket rules during the closure. All of these different options are confusing me.


----------



## tsumgirl

I called the AP line today around 2:30pm to make sure I received an extension on my pass. There was no wait on hold and the CM was able to process my selection immediately. I asked about just continuing payments now rather than payments resuming when the park opens, but she said that wasn't an option. 

Reports from others online who have called say that the default option is monthly payments during the closure will be waived and your pass will retain the original expiration date. I definitely wanted the extension on my AP, which is why I called.


----------



## dina444444

I currently have a premier pass that started as a signature plus on the monthly payment plan which I was able to retain when upgrading, I think I’m going to let it expire on its original date though since I don’t have anymore trips to wdw planned after the current expiration date where I will need park tickets. I don’t want to chance getting hit with another price increase if I let them extend out the expiration date.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dina444444 said:


> I currently have a premier pass that started as a signature plus on the monthly payment plan which I was able to retain when upgrading, I think I’m going to let it expire on its original date though since I don’t have anymore trips to wdw planned after the current expiration date where I will need park tickets. I don’t want to chance getting hit with another price increase if I let them extend out the expiration date.


Why not go for the refund option then?


----------



## dina444444

gottalovepluto said:


> Why not go for the refund option then?


I’m still on the monthly payment plan for the Disneyland portion.


----------



## mentos

tsumgirl said:


> I called the AP line today around 2:30pm to make sure I received an extension on my pass. There was no wait on hold and the CM was able to process my selection immediately. I asked about just continuing payments now rather than payments resuming when the park opens, but she said that wasn't an option.
> 
> Reports from others online who have called say that the default option is monthly payments during the closure will be waived and your pass will retain the original expiration date. I definitely wanted the extension on my AP, which is why I called.



Good to know, I want to do this as well, but I'll give them some time to get the online process going. If nothing by Wednesday, maybe I'll call then. 

I'm oddly in a hurry, but not in a hurry, if that makes sense. This goes for everything I'm cancelling/rescheduling this spring/early summer.


----------



## WonkaKid

Just got this email from Disney re. policies on APs:

Dear Valued Annual Passholder, 

This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us, and we want to thank you for your patience as we work through the many details related to the temporary closure of the theme parks. We recognize this may be a challenging time, so we wanted to share how we will assist our Annual Passholders. 

Active Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders who have paid for their Passports in full will automatically have their Passport expiration date extended due to theme park closures to provide additional access opportunities at the end of the Passport term. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s Passport account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. 

As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of their Passports, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period. Information will be provided soon on how to choose this option. 

Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal guests, and we stand ready to help during this incredibly uncertain time. If you have any questions, please contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

I am not sure what to do really.  We were supposed to go next week for spring break, then I have a June and July trip planned.  After that we wont really have much time to go... So if they open back up say August or September,   I wont get to go at all.  My AP was purchased using December tickets so my exp. date is the end of the year (when the passes are blocked out, sicne we went the week after Christmas).  I guess I will just extend the passes and hope to catch next years Spring Break when we may be able to go again...  My daughter is going to be  Junior in HS starting in August and her schedule is really hard, with all the other things and tests and such they do in Junior year I worry if we will get there even the next Spring Break   We live in Northern CA by the way.  I am just on the fence on this whole thing.  Any tips? Insight? Help to offer?


----------



## MateasMom

Took about 15 attempts before I was able to connect to the number in that email. Claims the wait is 31 minutes. I'm not feeling super optimistic, lol. Seems this would be much easier handled with an online platform...


----------



## asharerin

We have our passes paid in full and will extend them as we want to use them next year. They raised prices on the AP so it would not make sense for us to get the refund now and then rebuy at the higher price. However this is a great option for those where cashflow may be a concern right now rather than a vacation sometime in the future. Very generous for Disney to offer this and a little telling they expect to be re-opening later rather than sooner.


----------



## chiisai

asharerin said:


> We have our passes paid in full and will extend them as we want to use them next year. They raised prices on the AP so it would not make sense for us to get the refund now and then rebuy at the higher price. However this is a great option for those where cashflow may be a concern right now rather than a vacation sometime in the future. Very generous for Disney to offer this and a little telling they expect to be re-opening later rather than sooner.



I’m going take the refund, not because of cash flow, but because we won’t be able to go any other time this year except December after Christmas, which will be past any extended dates given our expiry date.  We have taken a three day trip using these passes, and our upcoming one was to be eight days.  The APs made sense then, and still would if we could go back during what we get extended.  A refund is better than nothing.


----------



## mentos

Is it just me, or does the email I just received re: AP's extension vs. partial refund for those on the monthly plan not match what is posted on the DL website?

The website says the process to select the alternative option will be provided soon. The email makes no mention and almost invites you to call on the phone. 

Ugh, I don't want to pile onto the DL AP line, but I'm almost compelled to at this point.


----------



## gillep

mentos said:


> Is it just me, or does the email I just received re: AP's extension vs. partial refund for those on the monthly plan not match what is posted on the DL website?
> 
> The website says the process to select the alternative option will be provided soon. The email makes no mention and almost invites you to call on the phone.
> 
> Ugh, I don't want to pile onto the DL AP line, but I'm almost compelled to at this point.



Personally, I am waiting. I want the extension, but I feel like based on the original email we have some time. If I don't hear anything new by the end of the week I may call but I am willing to give it more time.


----------



## midnight star

mentos said:


> Is it just me, or does the email I just received re: AP's extension vs. partial refund for those on the monthly plan not match what is posted on the DL website?
> 
> The website says the process to select the alternative option will be provided soon. The email makes no mention and almost invites you to call on the phone.
> 
> Ugh, I don't want to pile onto the DL AP line, but I'm almost compelled to at this point.


Im going to wait to call. I don’t want to get a stressed out/angry CM.


----------



## WonkaKid

asharerin said:


> Very generous for Disney to offer this and a little telling they expect to be re-opening later rather than sooner.


When this all began, I feared that DL would be closed until mid April. Then until the end of April. Now I’ll be happy if the parks open by June 1. 

I just said to a friend that if we weren’t in our present circumstances, I’d hop on a a plane to NYC for a few days. NY is my favorite city in the world - I’ve been about 16 times. As it is, I’m lucky to get to Trader Joe’s for lettuce and applesauce;-).


----------



## RobertaMomof2

OK I may be overthinking this a bit, but it doesnt give you a time you have to call by.  At any rate, everyones payments are on hold as of now, the only choice is if we want to renew our payments when the time comes (and extend our APs), or if we want to keep the refunds (and not extend our payments/APs).  I don't see a timeline of when we have to decide by.  The thought I am having is this, why don't I wait until a time is set to reopen and then decide what I want to do?  I mean if it is closed for 3 months, well that doesnt work for my timelines so I would keep the refund and not extend my AP and payments.  BUT if they are closed 4 or 5 months, well that is a whole other thing as it will get me though NEXT spring break and into next summer in which case I will decide to not keep the "refund" and extend my AP and continue payments when they reopen.  I guess I dont see where it say we MUST decide now.  Am I wrong?


----------



## mentos

midnight star said:


> Im going to wait to call. I don’t want to get a stressed out/angry CM.



I'm just shy and prefer to click buttons online. I'll take the chat function if that's available


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Well I just tried to rescheduled my April 19th reservation.  I got the RUDEST agent on the phone that I ended up getting "disconnected" from.  It was so strange! I have never encountered anyone rude at Disney!  One thing she did say though was that "they had been told that Disneyland definitely wont be open" the beginning of June and they might be the end of June but they don't know.  When I called back and got a different agent, she told me they had no info and was fine booking me a room on June 8th.   I have no idea how credible the first agent was as seemed very strange.   But I did schedule a back up reservation as well due to this info


----------



## MateasMom

It took an an hour and ten minutes before they picked up, but I was able to extend my pass easily once I got through. Seems like an online platform would have been a zillion times easier for everyone, but whatevs.


----------



## AndrewC

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Well I just tried to rescheduled my April 19th reservation.  I got the RUDEST agent on the phone that I ended up getting "disconnected" from.  It was so strange! I have never encountered anyone rude at Disney!  One thing she did say though was that "they had been told that Disneyland definitely wont be open" the beginning of June and they might be the end of June but they don't know.  When I called back and got a different agent, she told me they had no info and was fine booking me a room on June 8th.   I have no idea how credible the first agent was as seemed very strange.   But I did schedule a back up reservation as well due to this info



Agents almost certainly don’t know anything more then the public does... except for maybe 12 to 24 hours before an official announcement.

What is likely happening is staff is being given guidance on being ready for this situation or furloughs to last until the beginning of June or even the end. Disney likely doesn’t know yet how long this will last, but is planning out as it goes.

My work (of 4,000+) has been doing a similar thing. We know we’re out until May 4th based on government orders, but they’re collecting and forecasting what workload we have that we can do at home out to May 4th, then a week past that, and another week past that. On every call the verbiage though has been returning as soon as possible.


----------



## DesertScorpion

MateasMom said:


> It took an an hour and ten minutes before they picked up, but I was able to extend my pass easily once I got through. Seems like an online platform would have been a zillion times easier for everyone, but whatevs.



I’m perplexed that a lot of the changes in bookings  or APs can’t be done online at this point. I had to be on the phone with a CM for close to 30 minutes while they were clicking around and adjusting our vacation package, confirming dates, prices, etc.


----------



## Kender

I'm still holding off calling. I figure I'll give it at least to the end of the week before I panic call to get the extension option set up. I'm really hoping they'll release more information about how they want you to handle choosing.

For those APs on the fence about choosing, a few things to consider if you need some help working through your choices:

*If you get an extension, will the extension time be during a time you can go? *Or would you 100% be unable to travel during the potential extension time? For me the current guaranteed extension covers the last few days of a trip I was taking anyways and was going to need to renew my pass to take the full trip and possible extension looks like it'll cover into close to spring break next year.
*Did you have a payment between the last week of February and March 13?* You won't get reimbursed for this time if you don't continue payments. Example with myself: my payments are the end of the month. I'll get back my March 31 payment, but my February 29 payment means I paid for the whole month of March, but only had two weeks of actual access.
*Did you renew a pass last year and area only on payments that are divided by 12?* In my case I used a 5 day PH w/ MP so I had a rather large down payment. Anyone with a down payment, though, will be spending more for their pass than someone who had simply renewed the same pass.
*Does the expiration date matter to you?* I know some love their date for various reasons. A friend of mine actually tried to argue not being giving the extra month back during that promotion a few years ago because her expiration was her birthday. Others I've seen like it because they see it as being ahead of price increases. I do prefer my winter renewal times, but I'm not married to it. I always let my pass lapse between visits anyways since I have nothing grandfathered and get the Sig+ every time.
*Are you financially okay to continue payments later?* Or, in the case of paid in full, not getting a partial refund? And can you afford to continue to go?  Affording the pass is not the same as affording the trip. I've known people that before all this ignored what it really cost to go.
*Extending pass extends lower payments and protects from an increase for a few months.* While I'm not so sure of a price increase coming anytime soon (and it's not unprecedented to have no increases for a couple years; Sig+ didn't have an increase from October 2015 when it debuted until February(?) 2018 when it got its first increase and they ditched the renewal discount), it is a possibility. It gives a little extra time to your pass past its old expiration.
I'm sure there's other things to consider, but these were some of the things I thought about. I was sure I would extend anyways, but these thoughts helped solidify my decision. I would be losing a lot of value not choosing option 2 and it still fits in my financial life.


----------



## njchris

Kender said:


> *Did you renew a pass last year and area only on payments that are divided by 12?* In my case I used a 5 day PH w/ MP so I had a rather large down payment. Anyone with a down payment, though, will be spending more for their pass than someone who had simply renewed the same pass.


 I don't understand what you are saying here.  The total cost is the same regardless of downpayment.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

njchris said:


> I don't understand what you are saying here.  The total cost is the same regardless of downpayment.


It took re-reading this a couple times to understand what they were saying. I believe what they are trying to say is, if you paid a down payment and decide to not continue with the payments, you will be out more money than someone who did not pay a down payment for their pass.

Example:
Passholder 1: $200 down payment for $599 pass paying $33.25 a month. If they had 3 months left and decided not to “hold” payments until the park re-opens, they would be “saving” $99.75.

Passholder 2: No down payment for $599 pass paying $49.92 a month.If they had 3 months left and decided not to “hold” payments until the park re-opens, they would be “saving” $149.75.


----------



## dina444444

kristensideaoffun said:


> It took re-reading this a couple times to understand what they were saying. I believe what they are trying to say is, if you paid a down payment and decide to not continue with the payments, you will be out more money than someone who did not pay a down payment for their pass.
> 
> Example:
> Passholder 1: $200 down payment for $599 pass paying $33.25 a month. If they had 3 months left and decided not to “hold” payments until the park re-opens, they would be “saving” $99.75.
> 
> Passholder 2: No down payment for $599 pass paying $49.92 a month.If they had 3 months left and decided not to “hold” payments until the park re-opens, they would be “saving” $149.75.


Correct. If it’s a pass renewal you don’t have to make a down payment but you can choose to. New passes require a minimum down payment.


----------



## Kender

njchris said:


> I don't understand what you are saying here.  The total cost is the same regardless of downpayment.





kristensideaoffun said:


> It took re-reading this a couple times to understand what they were saying. I believe what they are trying to say is, if you paid a down payment and decide to not continue with the payments, you will be out more money than someone who did not pay a down payment for their pass.
> 
> Example:
> Passholder 1: $200 down payment for $599 pass paying $33.25 a month. If they had 3 months left and decided not to “hold” payments until the park re-opens, they would be “saving” $99.75.
> 
> Passholder 2: No down payment for $599 pass paying $49.92 a month.If they had 3 months left and decided not to “hold” payments until the park re-opens, they would be “saving” $149.75.



I didn't think it was that difficult to understand, but I also was trying to not make the post any longer than it already was so was limiting examples   

But yes, if you, like me, did an upgrade from a ticket as a down payment (or simply started a new pass year with even the minimum down payment), your pass would cost more for the used months than someone who just renewed _if you take option 1._

For me, I paid a down payment of $470 by upgrading my 5 day PH w/MP. My monthly payments have been $77.42

Let's say Disney reopens June 1 and I got a refund on my March 31 payment and didn't have to pay my April 30 or May 31 payment (this is assuming they don't restart my payments May 31 if the reopen date is the day after my usual payment date). That's $232.26. My pass cost $1399. $1399 divided by 12 is $116.58. If I was on a renewal year, the amount back/waived would be $349.75.

$1049.25 would be the total cost for my AP if I was on a renewal year and took option 1. But taking option 1 on a ticket upgrade year? My pass would cost me $1166.74.


----------



## mentos

It’s basically like deciding on prepayment or refinance between a loan with an up front origination fee or not. With an up front origination fee where the APR > rate, that’s equivalent to the AP with an up front ticket conversion or down payment.

If you’re on renewal year, that’s like a no origination fee loan where APR = rate.

I just realized this is probably a more confusing way of looking at it, lol.


----------



## laugard

Yes, it's value for what you're getting over the lifetime of having the pass. Because the down payment is front loaded and separate from the prorated monthly payments, you get more value for what you paid the longer you have the pass. But that matters less if you're near your expiration date or wouldn't go during your extension anyway once the park reopens. That's why someone who's still early in their pass and paid a down payment might not find it cost effective to basically cancel their pass now even without a trip planned. (Unless perhaps they'd visited enough times with the pass to feel it made the money already spent "worth it.")

I paid a down payment, have three months left on my pass and am leaning towards not extending. Even if I deduct what I'm "losing" by not keeping the AP for 12 months vs 9 months (it's like an average difference of $5 per month I have the pass) from the 3 future months I won't be paying, it's negligible. And most importantly, I don't know that I'd plan to go within 3 months of a reopening. Under normal circumstances, yes. But even if Disney opened in June (which I don't expect), I'd want to wait longer to visit.


----------



## Kender

mentos said:


> It’s basically like deciding on prepayment or refinance between a loan with an up front origination fee or not. With an up front origination fee where the APR > rate, that’s equivalent to the AP with an up front ticket conversion or down payment.
> 
> If you’re on renewal year, that’s like a no origination fee loan where APR = rate.
> 
> I just realized this is probably a more confusing way of looking at it, lol.



Yeah, I've been trying to keep things as simplified as possible so more people can understand it without thinking too hard about it  



laugard said:


> Yes, it's value for what you're getting over the lifetime of having the pass. Because the down payment is front loaded and separate from the prorated monthly payments, you get more value for what you paid the longer you have the pass. But that matters less if you're near your expiration date or wouldn't go during your extension anyway once the park reopens. That's why someone who's still early in their pass and paid a down payment might not find it cost effective to basically cancel their pass now even without a trip planned. (Unless perhaps they'd visited enough times with the pass to feel it made the money already spent "worth it.")
> 
> I paid a down payment, have three months left on my pass and am leaning towards not extending. Even if I deduct what I'm "losing" by not keeping the AP for 12 months vs 9 months (it's like an average difference of $5 per month I have the pass) from the 3 future months I won't be paying, it's negligible. And most importantly, I don't know that I'd plan to go within 3 months of a reopening. Under normal circumstances, yes. But even if Disney opened in June (which I don't expect), I'd want to wait longer to visit.



That's a big reason why I listed several elements I weighed in making my decision . I don't expire until December myself so I've got leeway. I might think differently if I expired soon (but not so soon I wouldn't get the full closure time added; that's a whole other situation to consider). But I also might not. I hate losing value, but I might lose more if I couldn't go during the added time in that scenario.

It's a very personal decision everyone has to make. I just hoped to offer some points not all may have considered


----------



## mentos

Kender said:


> I don't expire until December myself so I've got leeway. I might think differently if I expired soon



Kender....Kender my quasi-neighbor and DIS Boards MVP....lol please don’t say “I expire” it really freaks me out cuz I’m in healthcare and that’s what we say when uh, someone checks out permanently


----------



## Kender

mentos said:


> Kender....Kender my quasi-neighbor and DIS Boards MVP....lol please don’t say “I expire” it really freaks me out cuz I’m in healthcare and that’s what we say when uh, someone checks out permanently



I snorted out loud   . Oh if you only knew the terrible twos of Kender you'd know it's a miracle I'm alive today. My favorite (and biggest lesson) was that metal conducts electricity. I stuck metal tweezers in an electrical socket (the only one uncovered in the house and behind a TV). I was fine and thankfully only remember the before (I was playing "drive a car") and the after lesson of "don't do that again ever". I don't remember the pain.

I also freak people out a lot because often say "I'm dyeing" when asked what I'm doing. But when spoken one obviously does not hear the "e". Not even trying to make a joke! I just don't think about the other context of it lol! I'm sure I've got several other phrases that are common in my line of work that mean something totally different (and potentially really bad) in another.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Kender said:


> I'm still holding off calling. I figure I'll give it at least to the end of the week before I panic call to get the extension option set up. I'm really hoping they'll release more information about how they want you to handle choosing...


Same here. The poor CMs must be overwhelmed right now. Our passes don't expire for some time, so we can wait for more information to be released.


----------



## meryll83

So I just read this on another Disney site...

“According to the Disneyland website, if you have wholly unused multi-day park tickets or unused single-day park tickets, you can use them on a future visit as long it’s in the same validity period. Your ticket will have full expiration details.”

I can’t see any expiry details on my tickets on the app, so I went back to my original booking email which says...

“Multi-Day Ticket Expiration
Tickets expire 13 days after first use or January 12, 2021, whichever occurs first.”

So I guess if we don’t use them by Jan 12th we lose them?
Doesn't give us as much flexibility as I’d hoped when we have to sort travel from the UK, either based on assumptions as to when we can fly again or awaiting things to settle down before booking...


----------



## StormyCA

So, I emailed SWA about my travel funds ('earned' in 2019, set to expire 6/22/20) and got a 'cut and paste' email response that they would be extended to 6/30/2021.  Nice.

I'm holding on to that email though!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

meryll83 said:


> So I just read this on another Disney site...
> 
> “According to the Disneyland website, if you have wholly unused multi-day park tickets or unused single-day park tickets, you can use them on a future visit as long it’s in the same validity period. Your ticket will have full expiration details.”
> 
> I can’t see any expiry details on my tickets on the app, so I went back to my original booking email which says...
> 
> “Multi-Day Ticket Expiration
> Tickets expire 13 days after first use or January 12, 2021, whichever occurs first.”
> 
> So I guess if we don’t use them by Jan 12th we lose them?
> Doesn't give us as much flexibility as I’d hoped when we have to sort travel from the UK, either based on assumptions as to when we can fly again or awaiting things to settle down before booking...


As stated on the DLR website, your tickets are good until 1/12/2021. But if you cannot visit the parks before that expiration date, your tickets will still retain their original monetary value (i.e. what you paid for them or the price that is in the barcode). Hang on to those tickets! When you are able to visit DLR at a later time, you would take the expired, unused tickets to the booths to upgrade them to new tickets. You should only pay any price difference. So you won't "lose" them -- they will still be worth their original value, even if unused by their expiration date.


----------



## SeaDis

*Bob Iger on Disney After Coronavirus: Disney World and Other Parks Could Screen for Illnesses*

On reopening the parks after the virus passes:

One of the things that we’re discussing already is that in order to return to some semblance of normal, people will have to feel comfortable that they’re safe. *Some of that could come in the form ultimately of a vaccine, but in the absence of that it could come from basically, more scrutiny, more restrictions. Just as we now do bag checks for everybody that goes into our parks, it could be that at some point we add a component of that that takes people’s temperatures, as a for-instance.
*
We’re studying very carefully what China has been trying to do in terms of their return to normalcy. And one of the things that’s obvious is they’ve conscripted a large segment of their population to monitor others in terms of their health. You can’t get on a bus or a subway or a train or enter a high-rise building there—and I’m sure this will be the case when their schools reopen—without having your temperature taken.

So we’ve asked ourselves the question, let’s prepare for a world where our customers demand that we scrutinize everybody. Even if it creates a little bit of hardship, like it takes a little bit longer for people to get in. Just as the case after 9/11 where people ultimately lived with the notion that in order for them to enter a building, if you’re in an office building you have to show a picture ID or get your picture taken and be screened. Or in order to enter a park you have to put your bags out there to be checked and you go through some kind of metal detector. Or certainly what’s going on in airports with the TSA.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700


----------



## meryll83

theluckyrabbit said:


> As stated on the DLR website, your tickets are good until 1/12/2021. But if you cannot visit the parks before that expiration date, your tickets will still retain their original monetary value (i.e. what you paid for them or the price that is in the barcode). Hang on to those tickets! When you are able to visit DLR at a later time, you would take the expired, unused tickets to the booths to upgrade them to new tickets. You should only pay any price difference. So you won't "lose" them -- they will still be worth their original value, even if unused by their expiration date.


Ah, that’s useful to know!
Thanks!


----------



## Aurora0427

@TikiTikiFan I just read an article about a class action lawsuit being filed against United for refusing to offer refunds for cancelled flights. Just FYI!


----------



## Aurora0427

SeaDis said:


> *Bob Iger on Disney After Coronavirus: Disney World and Other Parks Could Screen for Illnesses*
> 
> On reopening the parks after the virus passes:
> 
> One of the things that we’re discussing already is that in order to return to some semblance of normal, people will have to feel comfortable that they’re safe. *Some of that could come in the form ultimately of a vaccine, but in the absence of that it could come from basically, more scrutiny, more restrictions. Just as we now do bag checks for everybody that goes into our parks, it could be that at some point we add a component of that that takes people’s temperatures, as a for-instance.*
> 
> We’re studying very carefully what China has been trying to do in terms of their return to normalcy. And one of the things that’s obvious is they’ve conscripted a large segment of their population to monitor others in terms of their health. You can’t get on a bus or a subway or a train or enter a high-rise building there—and I’m sure this will be the case when their schools reopen—without having your temperature taken.
> 
> So we’ve asked ourselves the question, let’s prepare for a world where our customers demand that we scrutinize everybody. Even if it creates a little bit of hardship, like it takes a little bit longer for people to get in. Just as the case after 9/11 where people ultimately lived with the notion that in order for them to enter a building, if you’re in an office building you have to show a picture ID or get your picture taken and be screened. Or in order to enter a park you have to put your bags out there to be checked and you go through some kind of metal detector. Or certainly what’s going on in airports with the TSA.
> 
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700



I just don’t see how this is effective. I just read an article out of China today stating that epidemiologists and doctors there think up to 80% of people there were infected by asymptomatic carriers.


----------



## Blue32

Aurora0427 said:


> I just don’t see how this is effective. I just read an article out of China today stating that epidemiologists and doctors there think up to 80% of people there were infected by asymptomatic carriers.


I don‘t think these measures will do much either IMO. Theme parks are not built for social distancing. You are going to be around people. Some of them could have some sort of illness. It’s just how it is. I think Disney could end putting a lot of measures in place to make the general public feel better or safe but I’m not sure they will reduce risk all that much. What needs to happen is a decent amount of immunity to this thing so it’s not as contagious, and we need some treatments to take care of the sick. We can get our lives back after this thing.


----------



## Aurora0427

Blue32 said:


> I don‘t think these measures will do much either IMO. Theme parks are not built for social distancing. You are going to be around people. Some of them could have some sort of illness. It’s just how it is. I think Disney could end putting a lot of measures in place to make the general public feel better or safe but I’m not sure they will reduce risk all that much. What needs to happen is a decent amount of immunity to this thing so it’s not as contagious, and we need some treatments to take care of the sick. We can get our lives back after this thing.



Agree. Disney won’t be  safe for people who haven’t had the virus until they find a vaccine or a treatment that works, or unless we get really lucky and it goes dormant in the summer like the flu.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Well I just tried to rescheduled my April 19th reservation.  I got the RUDEST agent on the phone that I ended up getting "disconnected" from.  It was so strange! I have never encountered anyone rude at Disney!  One thing she did say though was that "they had been told that Disneyland definitely wont be open" the beginning of June and they might be the end of June but they don't know.  When I called back and got a different agent, she told me they had no info and was fine booking me a room on June 8th.   I have no idea how credible the first agent was as seemed very strange.   But I did schedule a back up reservation as well due to this info


First agent’s actions showed would tell me they are untrustworthy, maybe they’re getting laid off who knows? That said even Disney doesn’t know if they’ll be open for sure so I’d have a backup to the June trip scheduled as well.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

gottalovepluto said:


> First agent’s actions showed would tell me they are untrustworthy, maybe they’re getting laid off who knows? That said even Disney doesn’t know if they’ll be open for sure so I’d have a backup to the June trip scheduled as well.



Yes she was strange.   She also claimed I wasn't able to get the resort credit for switching my days because I was modifying my reservation not rescheduling.   I am not sure what she claims the difference is but the next agent was much more normal and completely helpful. It was the oddest calll especially for disney


----------



## laugard

Kender said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to keep things as simplified as possible so more people can understand it without thinking too hard about it
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big reason why I listed several elements I weighed in making my decision . I don't expire until December myself so I've got leeway. I might think differently if I expired soon (but not so soon I wouldn't get the full closure time added; that's a whole other situation to consider). But I also might not. I hate losing value, but I might lose more if I couldn't go during the added time in that scenario.
> 
> It's a very personal decision everyone has to make. I just hoped to offer some points not all may have considered



Definitely! That's why I appreciated the questions you posed so much. Thank you for listing those points. There's a lot to consider. Another factor for me is that I've already used my AP enough where I more than broke even, which helps. In normal times, extending my pass wouldn't even be a question. But sadly, we're so far from normal times.  While I thought I knew my decision, reading your post still caused me to weigh options a little more. And even then, part of me is still on the fence!


----------



## StormyCA

I think *Iger's statement* is a bit of 'virus theatre' akin to the 'security theatre' where the _visual_ of a bag check (or temp check) makes people feel 'safer' than they actually are.  Most of us get ill because we are too close to people who aren't yet showing symptoms of illness.  Screening for fevers isn't going to do a thing for that.

And honestly, with the way DL is about 'unhappy guests' they'd be more afraid of the negative PR of turning away some sniffly, sneezy person (especially a child) at the turnstile than taking the chance that another guest becomes ill.  The measles cases certainly didn't change anything (I'm not comparing the two, just saying).


----------



## Aurora0427

StormyCA said:


> I think *Iger's statement* is a bit of 'virus theatre' akin to the 'security theatre' where the _visual_ of a bag check (or temp check) makes people feel 'safer' than they actually are.  Most of us get ill because we are too close to people who aren't yet showing symptoms of illness.  Screening for fevers isn't going to do a thing for that.
> 
> And honestly, with the way DL is about 'unhappy guests' they'd be more afraid of the negative PR of turning away some sniffly, sneezy person (especially a child) at the turnstile than taking the chance that another guest becomes ill.  The measles cases certainly didn't change anything (I'm not comparing the two, just saying).



I agree . measles is, I believe, ten times more contagious than COVID. I can’t remember the exact statistics, but it’s a lot more contagious. We are just protected because of herd immunity because most people get vaccines. This is why keeping the vaccine level high is so important..... So hopefully when they develop a vaccine for COVID, everyone gets it. And it doesn’t mutate like the flu.


----------



## Nonsuch

Aurora0427 said:


> I agree . measles is, I believe, ten times more contagious than COVID. I can’t remember the exact statistics, but it’s a lot more contagious...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aurora0427 said:


> And it doesn’t mutate like the flu.



Unfortunately, the virus has been mutating. DD, a scientist, has stated it’s already known that whatever vaccine is developed won’t protect everyone from the diverse mutations. 

https://www.healthline.com/health-news/what-to-know-about-mutation-and-covid-19


----------



## Aurora0427

hiroMYhero said:


> Unfortunately, the virus has been mutating. DD, a scientist, has stated it’s already known that whatever vaccine is developed won’t protect everyone from the diverse mutations.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health-news/what-to-know-about-mutation-and-covid-19



This isn’t surprising.... unfortunately.


----------



## BlueRibbon

There have been many stories online today about how Gov. Newsom is sticking to a mid-pay peak for California. If mid-May truly is the peak, then it'll be hard for Disneyland to open at the beginning of June. 

Good news is that "the latest models" predict an earlier and lower peak than what Newsom is working on.  Quote emphasis is mine since "the models" have almost always been wrong.


----------



## gottalovepluto

BlueRibbon said:


> There have been many stories online today about how Gov. Newsom is sticking to a mid-pay peak for California. If mid-May truly is the peak, then it'll be hard for Disneyland to open at the beginning of June.
> 
> Good news is that "the latest models" predict an earlier and lower peak than what Newsom is working on.  Quote emphasis is mine since "the models" have almost always been wrong.


Sweet! I suspect a decent number of people still employed have already hit “mid-pay” so I’ll see everyone at DLR week after next?


----------



## ShoeCello

hiroMYhero said:


> Unfortunately, the virus has been mutating. DD, a scientist, has stated it’s already known that whatever vaccine is developed won’t protect everyone from the diverse mutations.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health-news/what-to-know-about-mutation-and-covid-19



The article quoted states "The mutations likely won’t interfere with the effectiveness of the COVID-19 vaccine," and that aligns with the _Science _article they cite. I think that only once a safe vaccine is widely available will things return close to normal for DLR. I agree that taking temperatures won't prevent spread from asymptomatic people... could Disney require every to wear masks or coverings once they reopen to lower risk of transmission?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

All this talk of masks, limiting parades/fireworks, etc. have me reconsidering coming this summer. Id rather wait and get the full experience without that stress or missing out on things.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Nonsuch said:


> View attachment 486254



Thank you for posting information that encourages a healthy perspective.  It is important to look at both sides of the coin to understand this virus; its impact for bad and to supply hope.  The current known US infection rate is very low (today's count is 374,329), because our population is the 3rd largest in the world, at 331,883,986, which makes the known (diagnosed) infection rate around 0.0011, or one one thousandth of a percent.  Even factoring in the asymptomatic and others who weren't tested, it would take a great factor to rise that rate above 1%.  This is why the stay at home orders and social distancing are *very* effective, because most people are (reasonably) compliant and the number infected is low.  To spread the virus, it would take a factor of infected x non-compliant (which combined makes a smaller number) to be in proximity and successfully infect another non-compliant person.  The infection rate will increase once the at home orders are lifted, but will rise slower than the initial infection rates because much of the herd will still comply with hand washing, distancing, not touching face, masks, etc.  All of that minimizes the infection risk, even if you are near a sick person.  Even with all of my hopeful thoughts, it is out of Pandoras Box and it will spread.  Back to being positive, it will be easier for doctors to manage the caseload once we get past the initial wave of patients and because doctors are on a promising treatment path.  We know a lot more now than 4 weeks ago.  And vulnerable people will continue to self quarantine at their discretion. 

The earliest date that Disneyland will open will be dependent on California's Governor.  It could remain closed beyond the lifting of the  stay at home order, but it wouldn't be much longer because even Disney Parks can collapse with zero attendance, if given enough time. 

I think people will have to make individual determinations to attend, based on their risk factors.  The virus disproportionately affects infants, the elderly, and persons with preexisting conditions like hypertension, diabetes, lung diseases.  Those people would prudently choose not go until vaccinations are available and the virus is not in an active season.   And you don't visit grandma after a Disneyland trip.  She may shut the door on your face!


----------



## jacandjan

Sorry if this link to Iger's Barron's interview has already been posted.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700


----------



## twitch

How are people going about requesting the alternative option for Annual Passholders? Is the only way to call in? Any reports of how long that is taking?


----------



## disney789

twitch said:


> How are people going about requesting the alternative option for Annual Passholders? Is the only way to call in? Any reports of how long that is taking?


I called on Monday and was on hold for 1 hour. It took about 5 min to choose and finalize my option once the CM picked up.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

ShoeCello said:


> The article quoted states "The mutations likely won’t interfere with the effectiveness of the COVID-19 vaccine," and that aligns with the _Science _article they cite. I think that only once a safe vaccine is widely available will things return close to normal for DLR. I agree that taking temperatures won't prevent spread from asymptomatic people... *could Disney require every to wear masks or coverings once they reopen to lower risk of transmission?*



Good question!  I think they will create themed masks to tie in with CM costumes, for their protection.   Not sure about guests, but I wouldn't put it past them to sell awesome Disney themed masks. Imagine having a Darth Vader mask!  Or pretty fabric ones with Mary Blair IASW-inspired patterns.  Haunted Mansion wallpaper!  Marketing masks would increase the mask wearer numbers.


----------



## meryll83

Kittyskyfish said:


> Good question!  I think they will create themed masks to tie in with CM costumes, for their protection.   Not sure about guests, but I wouldn't put it past them to sell awesome Disney themed masks. Imagine having a Darth Vader mask!  Or pretty fabric ones with Mary Blair IASW-inspired patterns.  Haunted Mansion wallpaper!  Marketing masks would increase the mask wearer numbers.


We went to Tokyo Disneyland a couple of years ago and they already sell Disney themed masks, so definitely a possibility!


----------



## karrit2000

I really hope that when they finally do reopen they do away with the unceasing denands to "fill in all available space" and for theater shows to "fill all empty seats". I realize this will reduce capacity but at least it would allow for some distancing.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

NVM- post deleted.


----------



## bettymae1121

So I purchased 5 day tix with Max Pass valid though January 2021 through UCT.  We had planned on going 1st week of June but I'm 99.9999% sure that's not happening even IF they are open by then.  I don't think we can swing a trip prior to Jan. 2021, looking at probably either March or June 2021.

Assuming Disney sticks to their guns and don't extend validity past the original expiration date, my understanding is I can apply the full value of what we paid towards new tickets valid for our rescheduled trip dates (paying only the increase in admission, if any). That's fine, not ideal but fine. My question is, how exactly do I exchange the old tix for new ones? Do I do it in person at Guest Relations outside the parks once we arrive at DLR? Or is there a way to do it ahead of time (we're in IL so we can't just swing by like the locals can). Or is there some other sort of procedure I should be aware of?


----------



## Cal-Pie

bettymae1121 said:


> My question is, how exactly do I exchange the old tix for new ones?


You need to do it at the ticket booths. Lines can be long, so if you can visit the night before your first park day, you'll be better off. You will likely be credited the full ticket price at the time you originally purchased, not the discounted uct price.


----------



## meryll83

bettymae1121 said:


> So I purchased 5 day tix with Max Pass valid though January 2021 through UCT.  We had planned on going 1st week of June but I'm 99.9999% sure that's not happening even IF they are open by then.  I don't think we can swing a trip prior to Jan. 2021, looking at probably either March or June 2021.
> 
> Assuming Disney sticks to their guns and don't extend validity past the original expiration date, my understanding is I can apply the full value of what we paid towards new tickets valid for our rescheduled trip dates (paying only the increase in admission, if any). That's fine, not ideal but fine. My question is, how exactly do I exchange the old tix for new ones? Do I do it in person at Guest Relations outside the parks once we arrive at DLR? Or is there a way to do it ahead of time (we're in IL so we can't just swing by like the locals can). Or is there some other sort of procedure I should be aware of?


We have the exact same scenario except booked direct with Disney - 5 days tickets with max pass and might struggle to reschedule a trip from the UK in the timeframe...


----------



## Cal-Pie

meryll83 said:


> We have the exact same scenario except booked direct with Disney - 5 days tickets with max pass and might struggle to reschedule a trip from the UK in the timeframe...


Its frustrating that Disney is not giving regular ticket holders the expiration extensions they originally promised. I've started to see some mildly negative press about it over the last couple days. I'm hoping it pressures them into extending expirations.


----------



## bettymae1121

Cal-Pie said:


> You need to do it at the ticket booths. Lines can be long, so if you can visit the night before your first park day, you'll be better off. You will likely be credited the full ticket price at the time you originally purchased, not the discounted uct price.



Thanks! We never do a park on arrival day so it won't be a problem to head over to take care of it the day we land.  With any luck they'll extend the validity so we won't have to worry about it, but now I know what to do if they don't.

Sigh...I should probably take my trip ticker out of my signature...


----------



## meryll83

Cal-Pie said:


> Its frustrating that Disney is not giving regular ticket holders the expiration extensions they originally promised. I've started to see some mildly negative press about it over the last couple days. I'm hoping it pressures them into extending expirations.


Yes, I thought I’d seen something different previously, but hadn’t screenshot it so started to think I’d imagined it!


----------



## amelia18

The Disneyland website has been updated to reflect that the Villains after dark party "won't take place as planned" (i.e. is cancelled for April 30th) and to call for assistance if I don't wish to hold my ticket anymore. So I call the number. The cast member (who believe me, I understand is stressed and overworked but was actually quite rude not five seconds in to my question), retorted no it's not cancelled it's just rescheduled and we aren't issuing refunds at this time and to call back closer to the end of the month. 

Confused because the event is OFFICIALLY not taking place on April 30th as per their own website and still won't be taking place on April 30th when I call back for my refund for the THIRD time "closer to the end of the month". I still won't be able to go, and I'm still going to want my money back. This is actually baffling. 

Please tell me Disneyland customer service isn't usually this poor because I've never been, and each person I speak to on the phone makes me want to plan a trip there less and less...


----------



## Aurora0427

amelia18 said:


> The Disneyland website has been updated to reflect that the Villains after dark party "won't take place as planned" (i.e. is cancelled for April 30th) and to call for assistance if I don't wish to hold my ticket anymore. So I call the number. The cast member (who believe me, I understand is stressed and overworked but was actually quite rude not five seconds in to my question), retorted no it's not cancelled it's just rescheduled and we aren't issuing refunds at this time and to call back closer to the end of the month.
> 
> Confused because the event is OFFICIALLY not taking place on April 30th as per their own website and still won't be taking place on April 30th when I call back for my refund for the THIRD time "closer to the end of the month". I still won't be able to go, and I'm still going to want my money back. This is actually baffling.
> 
> Please tell me Disneyland customer service isn't usually this poor because I've never been, and each person I speak to on the phone makes me want to plan a trip there less and less...



That’s beyond terrible... the date is changed. There should be an immediate refund. What if you can’t make the new date? I mean, incredible.


----------



## gottalovepluto

amelia18 said:


> The Disneyland website has been updated to reflect that the Villains after dark party "won't take place as planned" (i.e. is cancelled for April 30th) and to call for assistance if I don't wish to hold my ticket anymore. So I call the number. The cast member (who believe me, I understand is stressed and overworked but was actually quite rude not five seconds in to my question), retorted no it's not cancelled it's just rescheduled and we aren't issuing refunds at this time and to call back closer to the end of the month.
> 
> Confused because the event is OFFICIALLY not taking place on April 30th as per their own website and still won't be taking place on April 30th when I call back for my refund for the THIRD time "closer to the end of the month". I still won't be able to go, and I'm still going to want my money back. This is actually baffling.
> 
> Please tell me Disneyland customer service isn't usually this poor because I've never been, and each person I speak to on the phone makes me want to plan a trip there less and less...


Just today I’ve heard 3 reports of them being very rude from the get go. Which is crazy because they are usually some of the cheeriest phone support people. Anyone who encounters someone that rude and has the time to wait on hold I highly recommend you immediately hang up and call again because I saw lots of other reports of CM being just fine.

To the problem at hand- call again. If that doesn’t work, give it a few days and call again. Could be their legendarily horrid IT isn’t giving them an option to refund. If that doesn’t work and you bought with a debit or credit card file a chargeback/protest the charge.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I recall reading a bunch of phone line CMs were getting furloughed in a couple weeks along with all the Disney folk getting furloughed so that could be a reason for some of the increased rudeness people encounter. I’m not excusing it, I’m just saying you aren’t going to overcome that wall- Hang Up and Call Again. HUCA


----------



## sherilaine

While we have changed our dates to September, we did read the Canadian tickets were extended to end of May 2021 - is this no longer true?


----------



## midnight star

sherilaine said:


> While we have changed our dates to September, we did read the Canadian tickets were extended to end of May 2021 - is this no longer true?


That is still correct according to Disney's website. it's the regular multi-day tickets that aren't getting extended to May. Only until Jan 2021 (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Epicnemesis

gottalovepluto said:


> I recall reading a bunch of phone line CMs were getting furloughed in a couple weeks along with all the Disney folk getting furloughed so that could be a reason for some of the increased rudeness people encounter. I’m not excusing it, I’m just saying you aren’t going to overcome that wall- Hang Up and Call Again. HUCA


I would imagine most of the furloughed cast members are going to make MORE money collecting unemployment with the CARES act boost. Disney already said they with keeping their insurance benefits so they will be making out pretty darn good.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Can you imagine the sheer volume of distraught, demanding and angry calls CMs are taking because of the cancellations and issues?  They are only human and even the cheeriest person can crack from dealing with a high caseload of lousy customers.   

Due to special circumstances, just look past their rudeness and be kind.


----------



## Cal-Pie

midnight star said:


> That is still correct according to Disney's website. it's the regular multi-day tickets that aren't getting extended to May. Only until Jan 2021 (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


Currently, regular tickets are not be extended at all. They retain their original expiration, which in many cases is Jan 12, 2021. Just wanted to clarify for anyone following along because there has been so much confusion caused by Disney's conflicting statements.


----------



## StarlitNight05

I just called the AP line to get the date extension for our passes. I waited about 20 minutes, and the CM was super friendly. The call itself only took about 5 minutes.


----------



## dina444444

StarlitNight05 said:


> I just called the AP line to get the date extension for our passes. I waited about 20 minutes, and the CM was super friendly. The call itself only took about 5 minutes.


I'm on hold right now to find out my options and I also need to update my CC on file. I have a premier pass that's still on the payment plan for the Disneyland side.


----------



## dina444444

I ended up waiting on hold about 20ish minutes as well. Decided to do the extend out option. I only have 2 payments left and they won't be refunding my late March payment since I took the extend out option which is fine with me. I was actually ok with the original plan of continuing to pay while the parks are closed and have the date extended out since I signed a finance agreement with specific terms, but I know that doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## AuntieMe3

StarlitNight05 said:


> I just called the AP line to get the date extension for our passes. I waited about 20 minutes, and the CM was super friendly. The call itself only took about 5 minutes.


Were you paid up or on monthly payments? Trying to figure out if I need to call to get the extension on a paid off AP. Don't want the refund...it was paid using hubby's card and I'm sure he'd gladly take the refund since he doesn't even have a pass.


----------



## Aurora0427

Regarding the tickets, I think they need to start giving refunds. Even if the park opens this summer, how safe is it going to be for people? Especially if you’re at risk. What if you’re laid off and can’t plan or take a vacation due to financial constraints? If they’re adamant about not refunding tickets, the expiration dates should just be eliminated so people can use them whenever.


----------



## dina444444

Aurora0427 said:


> Regarding the tickets, I think they need to start giving refunds. Even if the park opens this summer, how safe is it going to be for people? Especially if you’re at risk. What if you’re laid off and can’t plan or take a vacation due to financial constraints? If they’re adamant about not refunding tickets, the expiration dates should just be eliminated so people can use them whenever.


The tickets remain value even after the expire, that's why they usually don't issue refunds.


----------



## StarlitNight05

AuntieMe3 said:


> Were you paid up or on monthly payments? Trying to figure out if I need to call to get the extension on a paid off AP. Don't want the refund...it was paid using hubby's card and I'm sure he'd gladly take the refund since he doesn't even have a pass.


We are on monthly payments. From what I gather, I don't think you have to call if you just want a fully paid AP extended. It's the partial refund I think you'd have to call for.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Aurora0427

dina444444 said:


> The tickets remain value even after the expire, that's why they usually don't issue refunds.



Ahhhhh ok. That’s probably been repeated a million times. Sorry. We have APs and I haven’t bought actually tickets in a long time!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Just got an email from United stating they’d let me cancel and reschedule/get a flight credit for our plane tickets for July but only if we do so by April 30th.

Now I’m feeling panicked like I need to make a decision if we’re still gonna go in July! I see so many of you on here rescheduling for summer which makes me hopeful (yay you guys!) but when I talk to my family that works in the medical field they’re all telling me there’s no way things will be safe for me to travel by July (I’m high risk) so now I’m stuck.

I’d imagine United would extend that offer at some point? But can’t say I’m not feeling pressed to just say screw it and reschedule...


----------



## Kittyskyfish

TikiTikiFan said:


> Just got an email from United stating they’d let me cancel and reschedule/get a flight credit for our plane tickets for July but only if we do so by April 30th.
> 
> Now I’m feeling panicked like I need to make a decision if we’re still gonna go in July! I see so many of you on here rescheduling for summer which makes me hopeful (yay you guys!) but when I talk to my family that works in the medical field they’re all telling me there’s no way things will be safe for me to travel by July (I’m high risk) so now I’m stuck.
> 
> I’d imagine United would extend that offer at some point? But can’t say I’m not feeling pressed to just say screw it and reschedule...



It's tough to cancel a Disney trip, but fortunately United will give you a year to rebook.  We are sitting on future flight credits for our canceled March WDW trip.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> Just got an email from United stating they’d let me cancel and reschedule/get a flight credit for our plane tickets for July but only if we do so by April 30th.
> 
> Now I’m feeling panicked like I need to make a decision if we’re still gonna go in July! I see so many of you on here rescheduling for summer which makes me hopeful (yay you guys!) but when I talk to my family that works in the medical field they’re all telling me there’s no way things will be safe for me to travel by July (I’m high risk) so now I’m stuck.
> 
> I’d imagine United would extend that offer at some point? But can’t say I’m not feeling pressed to just say screw it and reschedule...


Maybe but I wouldn’t count on it. UA will fly that flight if they can and they have been one of the most unfriendly of the airlines in all this mess.

You have until end of April so maybe you’ll get lucky and UA will cancel the flight. If they cancel it you are entitled to a cash refund.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> You have until end of April so maybe you’ll get lucky and UA will cancel the flight. If they cancel it you are entitled to a cash refund.



We definitely want to reschedule the trip but it wouldn't hurt to have the cash in the pocket either. I'll wait until later this month and if they cancel it cool, if not I'll cancel it and hang on to the flight credit. Can always just rebook if July travel is a go, right?! We always do the Peace of Mind plan with Get Away Today so I can either just get a refund or push our dates out as things evolve. 

I'm not feeling too optimistic right now though, unfortunately.  If July doesn't look feasible then when? Hard to make a decision, I keep going back and forth between Thanksgiving, the holidays, or next summer altogether.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Kittyskyfish said:


> It's tough to cancel a Disney trip, but fortunately United will give you a year to rebook. We are sitting on future flight credits for our canceled March WDW trip.



Looks like they just made a change to extend the credits for up to 24 months which is helpful. I found that info here: https://hub.united.com/united-how-change-your-flight-2645469782.html

I'm assuming date they are issued is the date you cancel right? Not the date you purchased the ticket?


----------



## Aurora0427

TikiTikiFan said:


> We definitely want to reschedule the trip but it wouldn't hurt to have the cash in the pocket either. I'll wait until later this month and if they cancel it cool, if not I'll cancel it and hang on to the flight credit. Can always just rebook if July travel is a go, right?! We always do the Peace of Mind plan with Get Away Today so I can either just get a refund or push our dates out as things evolve.
> 
> I'm not feeling too optimistic right now though, unfortunately.  If July doesn't look feasible then when? Hard to make a decision, I keep going back and forth between Thanksgiving, the holidays, or next summer altogether.



I do not think Disneyland will be back to normal until next summer.... that’s what I’d be shooting for.


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Looks like they just made a change to extend the credits for up to 24 months which is helpful. I found that info here: https://hub.united.com/united-how-change-your-flight-2645469782.html
> 
> I'm assuming date they are issued is the date you cancel right? Not the date you purchased the ticket?


I would wait until the end of the month. But don't forget! If they don't cancel the flight, then cancel yourself and hold onto the flight credits since they are allowing 24 months for them. Downside is the credits don't necessarily give your money back, but at least you know you aren't losing money either.


----------



## MinnieMama09

Having a hard time deciding on whether to get the refund or extend our expiration date. We are on the monthly payment plan but our passes don’t expire until October. I guess I’m having a hard time weighing the pros and cons...anyone else having a hard time deciding? I guess I don’t see the harm in getting the refund since our expiration date isn’t for awhile and we could just renew then


----------



## socaldisneylover

Universal Orlando just extended their closure through the end of May.  That won't be the last time they have to extend it.  Disney has their closure listed as "indefinite," but you can pretty well rest assured that they're on the same timetable as Universal in terms of when they can reopen.


----------



## disneydenisel

Cal-Pie said:


> You need to do it at the ticket booths. Lines can be long, so if you can visit the night before your first park day, you'll be better off. You will likely be credited the full ticket price at the time you originally purchased, not the discounted uct price.



Is there a way to know if we would be credited for the full ticket price or the discounted UCT price?  And what if my son can't use his because he is going away to college, would we just keep the paper voucher indefinitely until he can go on a vacation to DLR again?


----------



## Aurora0427

MinnieMama09 said:


> Having a hard time deciding on whether to get the refund or extend our expiration date. We are on the monthly payment plan but our passes don’t expire until October. I guess I’m having a hard time weighing the pros and cons...anyone else having a hard time deciding? I guess I don’t see the harm in getting the refund since our expiration date isn’t for awhile and we could just renew then



We paid in full and I’m still having a hard time deciding if we should get a refund or extend. My concern with the extension is that they’ll open the parks too soon, we won’t feel comfortable going, or it’ll be so reduced it won’t be a great experience. I’m also worried about what type of measures they’ll have in place to attempt to keep people “safe”.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

TikiTikiFan said:


> Looks like they just made a change to extend the credits for up to 24 months which is helpful. I found that info here: https://hub.united.com/united-how-change-your-flight-2645469782.html
> 
> I'm assuming date they are issued is the date you cancel right? Not the date you purchased the ticket?



I checked the statement and it says the credit is valid for one year from the original booking date.  That means I have to book by February 5, 2021, because I originally booked our flights on February 5, 2020.

Meh.


----------



## Cal-Pie

disneydenisel said:


> Is there a way to know if we would be credited for the full ticket price or the discounted UCT price?  And what if my son can't use his because he is going away to college, would we just keep the paper voucher indefinitely until he can go on a vacation to DLR again?


I don't know of a way to know for sure, but 90+% of people on these boards report being credited the full value of a uct ticket toward an AP or upgraded ticket. Your son's unused ticket will hold it's value indefinitely.


----------



## gelatoni fan

MinnieMama09 said:


> Having a hard time deciding on whether to get the refund or extend our expiration date. We are on the monthly payment plan but our passes don’t expire until October. I guess I’m having a hard time weighing the pros and cons...anyone else having a hard time deciding? I guess I don’t see the harm in getting the refund since our expiration date isn’t for awhile and we could just renew then



The price you paid for the annual pass was lower than the current price of the annual pass. If you are absolutely renewing your annual pass, you should probably extend so that you can get more months at a lower rate.

But if you don't anticipate yourself going for a while after your current expiration date, it may make sense to get the refund and just let it expire. For example, if Disneyland is closed for 2 months and you don't anticipate going at all in November and December, you save two months of payments by getting the refund.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Kittyskyfish said:


> I checked the statement and it says the credit is valid for one year from the original booking date. That means I have to book by February 5, 2021, because I originally booked our flights on February 5, 2020.



Looks like they just updated it a few days ago:

“If you decide to cancel your flight, you can retain the value of your ticket to be applied to a new ticket without a fee. These electronic travel certificates are now valid for 24 months from the date they were issued. This includes all currently valid electronic certificates and all new ones issued on or after April 1, 2020. You might not see this policy change reflected everywhere right away – we appreciate your patience as we work to make that happen.”

I also booked our tickets on 2/5- funny coincidence. So based on the new statement    they’d be good for travel out to 2/5/2022.


----------



## lcp9

I'm sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find it in the thread - I thought I saw initially that DL had extended prepaid tickets to December 2021 (I bought multi-day passes last month expecting to use them in October, but I have serious doubts about how this will play out), but currently on the website it says "through the end of their validity period." Was the earlier statement a rumor, did they change it - any further information? It's not a pressing matter for us now, obviously, but I imagine people who were planning a spring trip may not be able to go before the end of the year due to school, etc., and that seems kind of unfair to them.


----------



## BecAus

TikiTikiFan said:


> Just got an email from United stating they’d let me cancel and reschedule/get a flight credit for our plane tickets for July but only if we do so by April 30th.
> 
> Now I’m feeling panicked like I need to make a decision if we’re still gonna go in July! I see so many of you on here rescheduling for summer which makes me hopeful (yay you guys!) but when I talk to my family that works in the medical field they’re all telling me there’s no way things will be safe for me to travel by July (I’m high risk) so now I’m stuck.
> 
> I’d imagine United would extend that offer at some point? But can’t say I’m not feeling pressed to just say screw it and reschedule...


Our airline is doing the same thing (Qantas).  They are offering a flight credit for any flights up until 31 July but you have to decide by 30 April.  
I assume it is because if they cancel they have to refund whereas if I cancel they will only give a flight credit (good of them to allow people this option but still, cash is always good!)
At this stage the flight is still scheduled of course.  I'm fairly certain we won't be flying overseas from here in July, our state has the tightest restrictions in Aus, but if it is flying but I choose not to go then I will have lost my option for the credit.

I was doing a solo trip mid-July.  I'm 99.9% sure I won't be going.  
I cancelled my hotel reservation at D.I.&S, cancelled my transfers with Karmel and cancelled my D/L tickets with Expedia which were fully refundable up until 12 July.  I was most upset about them as I got a really good deal, they're over $100 more now for the 4 day hopper!
I could probably have held on to the D/L ticket but as I have no idea when we will be able to fly overseas again from our state it seemed better to just take the refund.
I thought about going in December but I think it's probably going to be July next year before I can realistically fly to the US again.

I will wait till the end of the month and then go ahead and cancel my flight to LA with Qantas.  I had the same thought, if things magically get better by July then I can just rebook but I doubt that's going to happen at this stage based on what we're being told.
Probably looking at next Summer as the earliest I imagine : (


----------



## Winnowill

lcp9 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find it in the thread - I thought I saw initially that DL had extended prepaid tickets to December 2021 (I bought multi-day passes last month expecting to use them in October, but I have serious doubts about how this will play out), but currently on the website it says "through the end of their validity period." Was the earlier statement a rumor, did they change it - any further information? It's not a pressing matter for us now, obviously, but I imagine people who were planning a spring trip may not be able to go before the end of the year due to school, etc., and that seems kind of unfair to them.


They originally had extended the expiration date. But then they went back and decided that the expiration date on the tickets is the expiration date for the tickets. I guess because they'll give you credit for the amount you paid for the tickets if they expire. But I deliberately bought mine early knowing the price increase was coming, and I'll be kind of peeved if I have to re-purchase after they expire. Although I anticipate being able to use them before they do. If not Memorial Day, then 4th of July (or July sometime). If not 4th of July, then during my DD's October break from school.


----------



## ZCarroll

Has anyone that paid in full for their APs gotten a partial refund yet? I've been waiting for an update since they first sent out the email stating that possibility but nothing yet and now I'm wondering if I just need to call in and get it but I'm curious about more details to know if it will be worth it to me... Is it just a simple prorate for everything or is the maxpass portion not included?  Will I be able to get the refund for all the APs I purchased or does each adult have to call in separately? Or are they still not doing partial refunds for this yet - the email on the 6th just said "information will be provided soon on how to choose this option" which I guess my idea of soon was sooner than Disney's, heh... not sure if anyone's heard more details about this option? I've read through this entire thread and didn't see anyone mention getting partial refunds for their paid in full APs yet but maybe I missed it? 

Thank you for any information! I hate having to call in without knowing the details since I like to have all the information to think about awhile before making a decision... I'd also love to have this off my mind, as I'm sure is the case with so many of us this is really getting me down, it was our first time ever getting APs and we had so many plans and so much excitement and it was sort of a last family hurrah for us since in future years we won't have as much freedom to all vacation together.... ugh,  I just need to let go and move on, I'm actually crying again now "talking" about it,  so much involved I know we are all feeling it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

lcp9 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find it in the thread - I thought I saw initially that DL had extended prepaid tickets to December 2021 (I bought multi-day passes last month expecting to use them in October, but I have serious doubts about how this will play out), but currently on the website it says "through the end of their validity period." Was the earlier statement a rumor, did they change it - any further information? It's not a pressing matter for us now, obviously, but I imagine people who were planning a spring trip may not be able to go before the end of the year due to school, etc., and that seems kind of unfair to them.


The earlier statement was not a rumor. It was literally the policy posted on the website. And then one day we noticed it changed to through the end of their validity period. It’s left a few people understandably upset but no report of Disney saying they would honor the original policy so far.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ZCarroll said:


> Has anyone that paid in full for their APs gotten a partial refund yet? I've been waiting for an update since they first sent out the email stating that possibility but nothing yet and now I'm wondering if I just need to call in and get it but I'm curious about more details to know if it will be worth it to me... Is it just a simple prorate for everything or is the maxpass portion not included?  Will I be able to get the refund for all the APs I purchased or does each adult have to call in separately? Or are they still not doing partial refunds for this yet - the email on the 6th just said "information will be provided soon on how to choose this option" which I guess my idea of soon was sooner than Disney's, heh... not sure if anyone's heard more details about this option? I've read through this entire thread and didn't see anyone mention getting partial refunds for their paid in full APs yet but maybe I missed it?
> 
> Thank you for any information! I hate having to call in without knowing the details since I like to have all the information to think about awhile before making a decision... I'd also love to have this off my mind, as I'm sure is the case with so many of us this is really getting me down, it was our first time ever getting APs and we had so many plans and so much excitement and it was sort of a last family hurrah for us since in future years we won't have as much freedom to all vacation together.... ugh,  I just need to let go and move on, I'm actually crying again now "talking" about it,  so much involved I know we are all feeling it.



I can't see how they can do a partial refund of fully paid for APs until they have a firm re-opening date because the most logical way to do this would be to simply give a prorated refund based on the number of days the park was closed. I would therefore expect more information on that option to be available once they have a for-sure reopening date.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Winnowill said:


> They originally had extended the expiration date. But then they went back and decided that the expiration date on the tickets is the expiration date for the tickets. I guess because they'll give you credit for the amount you paid for the tickets if they expire. But I deliberately bought mine early knowing the price increase was coming, and I'll be kind of peeved if I have to re-purchase after they expire. Although I anticipate being able to use them before they do. If not Memorial Day, then 4th of July (or July sometime). If not 4th of July, then during my DD's October break from school.


FYI Oct can be crazy between Gay Days and all the school breaks. Might want to book a refundable hotel now if you can.


----------



## gerilyne

ZCarroll said:


> Has anyone that paid in full for their APs gotten a partial refund yet? I've been waiting for an update since they first sent out the email stating that possibility but nothing yet and now I'm wondering if I just need to call in and get it but I'm curious about more details to know if it will be worth it to me... Is it just a simple prorate for everything or is the maxpass portion not included?  Will I be able to get the refund for all the APs I purchased or does each adult have to call in separately? Or are they still not doing partial refunds for this yet - the email on the 6th just said "information will be provided soon on how to choose this option" which I guess my idea of soon was sooner than Disney's, heh... not sure if anyone's heard more details about this option? I've read through this entire thread and didn't see anyone mention getting partial refunds for their paid in full APs yet but maybe I missed it?
> 
> Thank you for any information! I hate having to call in without knowing the details since I like to have all the information to think about awhile before making a decision... I'd also love to have this off my mind, as I'm sure is the case with so many of us this is really getting me down, it was our first time ever getting APs and we had so many plans and so much excitement and it was sort of a last family hurrah for us since in future years we won't have as much freedom to all vacation together.... ugh,  I just need to let go and move on, I'm actually crying again now "talking" about it,  so much involved I know we are all feeling it.


I am waiting for more information before reaching out to Disney.  I have been weighing the pros and cons of an extension vs. getting a partial refund and while taking another trip later this year does sound awesome I have to look ahead to vacation planning for 2021 which looks like a WDW trip for my boyfriend's 50th birthday in the fall.  Since we are in the PNW it will probably be a longer trip which means more funds need to go to that and not to another trip down to California.  Plus not knowing when the parks are going to open, what the crowds will be like when they do, I think I will occupy my time planning for the East Coast.


----------



## ZCarroll

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I can't see how they can do a partial refund of fully paid for APs until they have a firm re-opening date because the most logical way to do this would be to simply give a prorated refund based on the number of days the park was closed. I would therefore expect more information on that option to be available once they have a for-sure reopening date.


Oh that's a bummer... checking the email again I do see where it says "Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period."  which I somehow missed before... so disappointing as having this up in the air like that is just driving me crazy... we definitely will not be able to use our APs more than once if at all after September of this year which is when they are set to expire, feeling gutted realizing it looks like I will have to wait the life of my AP before having this resolved... I know it's so low on the scale of issues and concerns for many during this time but it just completely messes with my mental health right now that I need to handle all the other big stuff going on.  Thank you so much for the input,  really appreciate it even though it's not what I want to hear, heh! Ultimately I'm grateful we'll be compensated in some way eventually of course just would love to be able to have it resolved and out of my head space.


----------



## midnight star

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7.com/amp/safer-at-home-stay-order-los-angeles/6093020/
Annoyed  I know it’s to keep everyone safe but I’m going crazy lol Not sure if Orange County will extend theirs?


----------



## lcp9

gottalovepluto said:


> The earlier statement was not a rumor. It was literally the policy posted on the website. And then one day we noticed it changed to through the end of their validity period. It’s left a few people understandably upset but no report of Disney saying they would honor the original policy so far.



Ok that's what I thought, but then when I checked the website and it didn't say that I thought "there's no way they just up and changed the policy." When...I guess they did. Interesting. I wonder what they feel they have to lose by extending the dates, unless they think it will pressure people into visiting in Q4 2020 that would have just pushed out to 2021.


----------



## gottalovepluto

lcp9 said:


> Ok that's what I thought, but then when I checked the website and it didn't say that I thought "there's no way they just up and changed the policy." When...I guess they did. Interesting. I wonder what they feel they have to lose by extending the dates, unless they think it will pressure people into visiting in Q4 2020 that would have just pushed out to 2021.


I don’t think they think they’ll get anyone to change their trip, they just want the extra cash from those who can’t make it this year. (And I have no doubt they will increase prices.) As for how much... if I had tickets that would need to be applied towards new tickets in 2021 I would budget for a 15% increase and be happy if it’s less.

Fwiw... Reports on the WDW side are price increases are already creeping in, during the shutdown. They say some menus are being updated with increased prices. Xmas party tickets are said to be available by phone and have gone up 15%- I think we are about to see some major Disney inflation as Disney gauges what they can get by with.


----------



## lcp9

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t think they think they’ll get anyone to change their trip, they just want the extra cash from those who can’t make it this year. (And I have no doubt they will increase prices.) As for how much... if I had tickets that would need to be applied towards new tickets in 2021 I would budget for a 15% increase and be happy if it’s less.
> 
> Fwiw... Reports on the WDW side are price increases are already creeping in, during the shutdown. They say some menus are being updated with increased prices. Xmas party tickets are said to be available by phone and have gone up 15%- I think we are about to see some major Disney inflation as Disney gauges what they can get by with.



I'm not an expert obviously, but that seems like such a gamble...I have to believe that there's a significant portion of people that are going to think DLR is a hard no until there's a vaccine, and a price increase isn't going to tempt them further.


----------



## mamapenguin

I got a letter from Disneyland Resort Annual Passport Program today. It just talks about extending the passes nothing about a refund. It even mentions passholders on the monthly payment program remaining on the current payment schedule and no other option. I’m out of state so paid in full. I wonder if they are changing their position or if they sent out an old letter?


----------



## jacandjan

Here is another article you might find interesting.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...-when-they-reopen/ar-BB12r0g1?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## midnight star

mamapenguin said:


> I got a letter from Disneyland Resort Annual Passport Program today. It just talks about extending the passes nothing about a refund. It even mentions passholders on the monthly payment program remaining on the current payment schedule and no other option. I’m out of state so paid in full. I wonder if they are changing their position or if they sent out an old letter?


Is there a date on the letter?


----------



## cm123

jacandjan said:


> Here is another article you might find interesting.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...-when-they-reopen/ar-BB12r0g1?ocid=spartandhp


Useless speculation all put in an article with a headline that makes it appear as fact.

Great reporting.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cm123 said:


> Useless speculation all put in an article with a headline that makes it appear as fact.
> 
> Great reporting.


^this

That blogger literally just took all the rumors floating around places like the DIS and ideas already written up by Disney bloggers at least a week ago and turned it into a clickbait article. They DEFINITELY know nothing.


----------



## mamapenguin

midnight star said:


> Is there a date on the letter?


No


----------



## midnight star

Just called the AP line a few minutes ago. Waited less than 2 minutes for someone to answer!! Was able to pick the extension option for my pass with no problems.


----------



## disneydenisel

Cal-Pie said:


> I don't know of a way to know for sure, but 90+% of people on these boards report being credited the full value of a uct ticket toward an AP or upgraded ticket. Your son's unused ticket will hold it's value indefinitely.



Thanks for your reply!  

Today, I made the sad decision to cancel our DLR trip for June 21-25 .  What a tough decision.  I was using DVC points, so had to call and discuss my options.  I may end up losing some Grand Californian points due to them being banked, but maybe I can try to rebook something before they expire.  We will hold onto the value of the UCT park hopper vouchers and use them eventually, and I was able to get Southwest to refund our flights since they had changed the flight numbers and times.

It's likely that this decision to cancel would have been made for me in a month or less, so I decided to have some control in what is an uncontrollable situation.  If it turns out that the resort is open and it is safe to travel about the country again, then we will probably be happy going ANYWHERE at that point.  And we will be super happy for everyone who gets to go!


----------



## nutshell

I’m sorry if this has already been asked. Do we know what will happen to regular tickets people have bought that have an expiration date?  I have four parkhoppers with maxpass I bought through the Disney website. For some reason I have the impression I must use them by January 2021.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Kender said:


> I don't think it's fair to call people who are thinking of worst case scenarios "crazy". I'd even go so far as to call it inappropriate and bordering on rude. Please consider your words in this stressful time.
> 
> I personally do not fault anyone preparing themselves that the parks may not open for several more months. If that's what they need to do to relieve the sting, then so be it. Plan for the worst, hope for the best.



Sorry if I came across as insensitive. That was not my intention. I was just expressing my feelings at that exact moment and thinking about how I was sad it’s been 4 weeks already since Disneyland closed. I should have chosen my words more wisely. I don’t think anyone is actually crazy for whatever their view on this matter might be. Again I apologize


----------



## Kender

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Sorry if I came across as insensitive. That was not my intention. I was just expressing my feelings at that exact moment and thinking about how I was sad it’s been 4 weeks already since Disneyland closed. I should have chosen my words more wisely. I don’t think anyone is actually crazy for whatever their view on this matter might be. Again I apologize



I truly do empathize. This is such a not normal time and many of us do not react immediately at our best. All we can do is take deep breaths and remember we're all in this together and we all want the parks to reopen as soon as it's considered safe to do so. No one wants them to stay closed longer than necessary.

Stay safe and stay strong. We will all get through this. Together. And it will be a glorious feeling when the parks return and we are all able to go home again.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Back to the airlines, out of boredem I went on United's website and all the prices to fly have skyrocketed. Our exact same flight for July has gone up almost $200 so something to keep in mind with that whole cancelling and 'oh, I'll just rebook if things are okay to go'- looks like it'll end up costing more than you might have originally paid. 

After seeing the Avengers Campus delayed news tonight though we're likely postponing our July trip. I just can't decide as to when..


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Sorry if I came across as insensitive. That was not my intention. I was just expressing my feelings at that exact moment and thinking about how I was sad it’s been 4 weeks already since Disneyland closed. I should have chosen my words more wisely. I don’t think anyone is actually crazy for whatever their view on this matter might be. Again I apologize


Thank you for clsrifying your last comment. I am going to delete it because it is not fully on topic for this thread. This isn't a venting thread, but a thread for official, factual information for people who need to know what is going on with the DLR Closure right now. Just about everyone here understands the sadness and sense of loss we share with the parks closed for so long. But I ask the participants in this thread to *please stay on topic*.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Just called the AP line a few minutes ago. Waited less than 2 minutes for someone to answer!! Was able to pick the extension option for my pass with no problems.


Glad this went smoothly and quickly for you! Can you share why you chose to go with the extension?


----------



## AndrewC

Dang, I just realized I have a fully paid FlexPass that expires in October. I forgot, do I need to call in and extend it, or will Disney automatically push the date out?


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> Glad this went smoothly and quickly for you! Can you share why you chose to go with the extension?


My last payment for it was in February, so no refund. And I just want the days back that I missed. I asked the CM, on the phone since my original expiration was 3/30 would I get back to 16 days since that is essentially what I missed, but she wasn’t sure. She said we will know that when there’s an actual date for opening.


----------



## wowsmom

midnight star said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7.com/amp/safer-at-home-stay-order-los-angeles/6093020/
> Annoyed  I know it’s to keep everyone safe but I’m going crazy lol Not sure if Orange County will extend theirs?



Anaheim clarified today that they are following the state's order which is "indefinitely".  LA had to extend because they had set a date originally (April 19th, I think?).


----------



## Mark_E

Any more news yet or experiences for getting a “refund” for unused flex pass dates (paid in full). I’d rather not have the extension. 
Likelihood of being able to request via email? I’m from the U.K. and so phone charges for a long hold would defeat the purpose. Thanks!


----------



## azdisneylover

Aurora0427 said:


> We paid in full and I’m still having a hard time deciding if we should get a refund or extend. My concern with the extension is that they’ll open the parks too soon, we won’t feel comfortable going, or it’ll be so reduced it won’t be a great experience. I’m also worried about what type of measures they’ll have in place to attempt to keep people “safe”.



I wonder if when the parks open, local/Southern California AP holders will be the only ones allowed into the parks for a few months to test out ways to keep everyone safe while keeping the fun level there. I would imagine if they did this, everyone else with APs would still have the dates added to the end of their pass. Then, open up to the rest of CA, go a month, then open up further. I don't know how they would add in people who have purchased tickets. It will be a big juggling act, to say the least.


----------



## Aurora0427

azdisneylover said:


> I wonder if when the parks open, local/Southern California AP holders will be the only ones allowed into the parks for a few months to test out ways to keep everyone safe while keeping the fun level there. I would imagine if they did this, everyone else with APs would still have the dates added to the end of their pass. Then, open up to the rest of CA, go a month, then open up further. I don't know how they would add in people who have purchased tickets. It will be a big juggling act, to say the least.



I think it’s a real possibility that at the very least only local residents in Southern California are allowed in initially.... our governor is not going to allow huge crowds at first. He’s just not. Newsome isn’t going to have us stay home for 2.5 months only to allow Disneyland to open the gates June 1 or whenever, to anyone who wants to come. Obviously I could be wrong, but I doubt it. So I think you could be right.


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

i feel that if they only opened to a certain group that would be wrong. I paid for my tickets too and should be able to have equal opportunity to use them. We were leaving in 9 day’s when it shut down. My kids are still sad, and bring it up almost daily. This was a huge deal to them. We don’t have the luxury to just pop over after work or on a weekly basis. We were planning our trip for a year. We are hoping it opens this summer, we have 2 separate weeks throughout the summer we could go, otherwise we have to wait another year or longer. Depending on sports/school schedules.


----------



## Aurora0427

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> i feel that if they only opened to a certain group that would be wrong. I paid for my tickets too and should be able to have equal opportunity to use them. We were leaving in 9 day’s when it shut down. My kids are still sad, and bring it up almost daily. This was a huge deal to them. We don’t have the luxury to just pop over after work or on a weekly basis. We were planning our trip for a year. We are hoping it opens this summer, we have 2 separate weeks throughout the summer we could go, otherwise we have to wait another year or longer. Depending on sports/school schedules.



With all due respect, you may not think it’s fair, but the governor of California doesn’t really care if your kids are sad or if you have Disneyland tickets.... this virus isn’t going to just go away and everyone’s summer plans will continue as normal. I’m not saying they definitely will open to just locals at first, but Disney will have to adjust. As will the public. Opening the parks to locals only or local AP holders would be a way to keep the crowds lower.  But who knows what they’ll do. I mean maybe it will be a free for all come summer and life will be normal, but I doubt it.

To clarify, since someone gave me an angry face, I totally understand why your kids are sad and I agree it’s unfair..... I’m a little concerned about what I’m reading etc about what’s going to happen in California regarding continued lockdowns and crowds etc.... worried it’s going to be very different and that we may be stuck at home out here through parts of the summer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

azdisneylover said:


> I wonder if when the parks open, local/Southern California AP holders will be the only ones allowed into the parks for a few months to test out ways to keep everyone safe while keeping the fun level there. I would imagine if they did this, everyone else with APs would still have the dates added to the end of their pass. Then, open up to the rest of CA, go a month, then open up further. I don't know how they would add in people who have purchased tickets. It will be a big juggling act, to say the least.


Since this is all IMHO:

I say not a chance. When the parks open anyone with a valid ticket will be able to enter. Opening in summer Disney will already be entering a decent period of AP blockouts which will naturally help minimize crowds. An easy way to further minimize crowds would be to slice FlexPass availability, drastically. And then open it up if everything operates right or parks are too empty.

I don’t think we’ll see crazy changes. They cannot keep people 6 feet away from each other, I don’t see them trying. They can stop mass gatherings for fireworks and parades and shows- which will conveniently save the budget. They will only space people out at restaurants if the state makes them. They might cut seated show capacity down so people can spread out more. They might have to run more trains than normal for the crowd level as people aren’t going to respond well to “slide all the way down to the next party”.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> i feel that if they only opened to a certain group that would be wrong. I paid for my tickets too and should be able to have equal opportunity to use them. We were leaving in 9 day’s when it shut down. My kids are still sad, and bring it up almost daily. This was a huge deal to them. We don’t have the luxury to just pop over after work or on a weekly basis. We were planning our trip for a year. We are hoping it opens this summer, we have 2 separate weeks throughout the summer we could go, otherwise we have to wait another year or longer. Depending on sports/school schedules.


Sorry for your kids and family  I was a week out from a WDW trip, it was quite the blow. Obviously I’m incredibly grateful in retrospect but that doesn’t make the loss feel any better.


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> Since this is all IMHO:
> 
> I say not a chance. When the parks open anyone with a valid ticket will be able to enter. Opening in summer Disney will already be entering a decent period of AP blockouts which will naturally help minimize crowds. An easy way to further minimize crowds would be to slice FlexPass availability, drastically. And then open it up if everything operates right or parks are too empty.
> 
> I don’t think we’ll see crazy changes. They cannot keep people 6 feet away from each other, I don’t see them trying. They can stop mass gatherings for fireworks and parades and shows- which will conveniently save the budget. They will only space people out at restaurants if the state makes them. They might cut seated show capacity down so people can spread out more. They might have to run more trains than normal for the crowd level as people aren’t going to respond well to “slide all the way down to the next party”.



I think you’re probably right..... the limiting to locals has been floated around, but I think it’s a long shot.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

gottalovepluto said:


> Since this is all IMHO:
> 
> I say not a chance. When the parks open anyone with a valid ticket will be able to enter. Opening in summer Disney will already be entering a decent period of AP blockouts which will naturally help minimize crowds. An easy way to further minimize crowds would be to slice FlexPass availability, drastically. And then open it up if everything operates right or parks are too empty.
> 
> I don’t think we’ll see crazy changes. They cannot keep people 6 feet away from each other, I don’t see them trying. They can stop mass gatherings for fireworks and parades and shows- which will conveniently save the budget. They will only space people out at restaurants if the state makes them. They might cut seated show capacity down so people can spread out more. They might have to run more trains than normal for the crowd level as people aren’t going to respond well to “slide all the way down to the next party”.



The world is going to be a much different place when they start lifting the stay home orders. First, they will likely allow people that cannot work from home leave their houses for work, as long their employers can provide face coverings and maintain 6 feet between people. We will continue to see limits on how many people can enter stores at a time. Limits on how many people can gather at one time. Professional sports will likely start back up with empty stadiums. And if Disneyland opens in the June time-frame, they will limit who can enter. Limiting who can enter is the only way Disneyland can make sure people are spread out enough. I would guess that those staying at the Disneyland Resort will be allowed in, and maybe they will hold a lottery for other people to come in if there is space leftover.

If Disneyland isn’t willing to limit the number of guests that can enter, they might just hold off on opening the park at all until anyone that would like to enter can enter. Of course Disney would love to open its parks and be business as usually. But fully opening Disneyland to anyone who wants to enter is not up to Disney, it’s up to the Governor. And Governor Newsom has made it very clear that public health comes first, and we will just have to deal with the repercussions of the economy later.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7.com/amp/safer-at-home-stay-order-los-angeles/6093020/
> Annoyed  I know it’s to keep everyone safe but I’m going crazy lol Not sure if Orange County will extend theirs?


We’re all going crazy. But we all know it’s for the best! It would be heartbreaking to open the parks, have an outbreak and then see them all shutdown again with a tragic human tale to go along with the closure.


----------



## Aurora0427

kristensideaoffun said:


> The world is going to be a much different place when they start lifting the stay home orders. First, they will likely allow people that cannot work from home leave their houses for work, as long their employers can provide face coverings and maintain 6 feet between people. We will continue to see limits on how many people can enter stores at a time. Limits on how many people can gather at one time. Professional sports will likely start back up with empty stadiums. And if Disneyland opens in the June time-frame, they will limit who can enter. Limiting who can enter is the only way Disneyland can make sure people are spread out enough. I would guess that those staying at the Disneyland Resort will be allowed in, and maybe they will hold a lottery for other people to come in if there is space leftover.
> 
> If Disneyland isn’t willing to limit the number of guests that can enter, they might just hold off on opening the park at all until anyone that would like to enter can enter. Of course Disney would love to open its parks and be business as usually. But fully opening Disneyland to anyone who wants to enter is not up to Disney, it’s up to the Governor. And Governor Newsom has made it very clear that public health comes first, and we will just have to deal with the repercussions of the economy later.



This is what I wanted to say, but you said it much more eloquently.  My kids being home for a month has killed my brain cells.


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

Aurora0427 said:


> With all due respect, you may not think it’s fair, but the governor of California doesn’t really care if your kids are sad or if you have Disneyland tickets.... this virus isn’t going to just go away and everyone’s summer plans will continue as normal. I’m not saying they definitely will open to just locals at first, but Disney will have to adjust. As will the public. Opening the parks to locals only or local AP holders would be a way to keep the crowds lower.  But who knows what they’ll do. I mean maybe it will be a free for all come summer and life will be normal, but I doubt it.
> 
> To clarify, since someone gave me an angry face, I totally understand why your kids are sad and I agree it’s unfair..... I’m a little concerned about what I’m reading etc about what’s going to happen in California regarding continued lockdowns and crowds etc.... worried it’s going to be very different and that we may be stuck at home out here through parts of the summer.


You’re a delight.


----------



## Aurora0427

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> You’re a delight.




Nope, I’m a realist who lives in California and pays attention to the Governor. And for the record, I hope I’m wrong and everything opens up and you and your family have a wonderful vacation this summer. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Ngwira

Everyone is speculating. We. Will see what happens.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Ngwira said:


> Everyone is speculating. We. Will see what happens.


Wait. You’re posting FACTUAL statements?! What IS this nonsense?! Does. Not. Compute.


----------



## Ngwira

LOL....


----------



## sweethannah

Aurora0427 said:


> Nope, I’m a realist who lives in California and pays attention to the Governor. And for the record, I hope I’m wrong and everything opens up and you and your family have a wonderful vacation this summer. Stay safe and healthy!



I can see why limiting the number visitors makes sense but I'm not sure why those visitors should be locals or AP holders. Reducing the overall capacity of the Park achieves the same goal regardless where those guests originate... plus out of area guests may pump much needed $$ back in to the surrounding hotels and restaurants.


----------



## Aurora0427

sweethannah said:


> I can see why limiting the number visitors makes sense but I'm not sure why those visitors should be locals or AP holders. Reducing the overall capacity of the Park achieves the same goal regardless where those guests originate... plus out of area guests may pump much needed $$ back in to the surrounding hotels and restaurants.



Oh I don’t necessarily think it should be locals or AP holders.... it was just one idea that’s being floated around on message boards. Never said that I personally thought it should be limited to only locals of AP holders. I have no idea what they’ll actually do, if anything. We’ll just have to see how it all plays out in the weeks and months to come.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Stepping in to remind everyone to keep this thread focused on official news and official news from Disney about the closure and any updates on reopening dates. There are plenty of other places to go for rumors, conjecture, gossip, etc., so we want to keep this thread as fact based as possible so people know that what's in this thread is as accurate and as updated as it can be. Let's keep this thread on topic. 
If you want to discuss the rumors and other ideas floating around the internet, there are other boards for that.
Thank you to everyone for keeping a good sense of humor with each other. Let's continue the discussion with respect and courtesy.
Now, on with the show!


----------



## Aurora0427

theluckyrabbit said:


> Stepping in to remind everyone to keep this thread focused on official news and official news from Disney about the closure and any updates on reopening dates. There are plenty of other places to go for rumors, conjecture, gossip, etc., so we want to keep this thread as fact based as possible so people know that what's in this thread is as accurate and as updated as it can be. Let's keep this thread on topic.
> If you want to discuss the rumors and other ideas floating around the internet, there are other boards for that.
> Thank you to everyone for keeping a good sense of humor with each other. Let's continue the discussion with respect and courtesy.
> Now, on with the show!



Sorry.... I needed the reminder! Thank you.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> Sorry.... I needed the reminder! Thank you.


Ditto 

this thread is for facts, not speculation- I definitely lost sight of that. Thanks @theluckyrabbit


----------



## StormyCA

I can see them opening with a lower capacity number at first and gradually increasing it to the current capacity number over a period of time.  The 'period of time' would need to be tied to a continuing 'non-rise' in new cases.

I don't think it should be tied to any specific 'type' of guest, but I have a feeling that 'out of towners' attendance might possibly be limited based on available lodging.  Who knows when hotels will be back to offering full inventory?  I usually stay onsite, but have the option to stay with family.  I might be limited due to hotels offering less rooms or my family might not be comfortable with me staying there if I'm going to a huge venue like DL.


----------



## Evita_W

(removed my post after reading more of the thread)


----------



## Boku41

I think they should have everyone interested in going to Disneyland each day get on the app at 5:00 am and frantically hit a button requesting entrance. Maybe they could call it a boarding group or something so your whole group can go in together. I can't imagine there would be any complaints or better ideas than this since it is obviously the most fair method!


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

My daughter’s graduation trip was planned for the end of May and I’m trying to figure out the best time to reschedule and so far the week of Thanksgiving is winning out. My question is, will they modify my reservation and keep my park ticket and max plus rates the same and only adjust the hotel rate or will it all change?  If it’s all going to change I may wait until later in the summer to book and I’ll hopefully know more in making my decision. I have until 4/27 to cancel and get the deposit back. My hotel is the Fairfield Inn and I booked directly thru Disney.


----------



## gelatoni fan

Cancel and rebook.

Have you priced out what it will cost to book the Fairfield directly with Marriott and the tickets separately? It's usually cheaper to do this. The pin set and discounts usually don't offset this price difference.


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

gelatoni fan said:


> Cancel and rebook.
> 
> Have you priced out what it will cost to book the Fairfield directly with Marriott and the tickets separately? It's usually cheaper to do this. The pin set and discounts usually don't offset this price difference.


For November, with the current ticket and Max Plus prices it’s within $20 to book direct versus through Disney. When I book for May it was several hundred dollars cheaper to book through Disney, which is why i did it that way. If they keep the old ticket prices and the old max plus price and only give me the new room price it would be fabulous. That’s what I’m trying to figure out.


----------



## mentos

Ngwira said:


> Everyone is speculating. We. Will see what happens.



I thought that was the whole point of a discussion board 

I’m envisioning locals only or DLR hotel guests only for attendance control. Hope I’m wrong.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

To everyone participating in this thread: We don't know who will or won't be allowed back into the parks because Disney has not said anything official yet about when the parks will even be reopened, much less to whom. Let's get this discussion back on to factual information, please! 
If you want to continue discussing speculation and other internet rumors, please go to the other boards where those threads are already ongoing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GoofyforDisney3 said:


> For November, with the current ticket and Max Plus prices it’s within $20 to book direct versus through Disney. When I book for May it was several hundred dollars cheaper to book through Disney, which is why i did it that way. If they keep the old ticket prices and the old max plus price and only give me the new room price it would be fabulous. That’s what I’m trying to figure out.


You’ll need to call Disney. I would do it ASAP before the layoffs commence in case they layoff phone reps leading to increased wait times.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

gottalovepluto said:


> You’ll need to call Disney. I would do it ASAP before the layoffs commence in case they layoff phone reps leading to increased wait times.


When do the layoffs commence? I need to call to have my APs extended.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> To everyone participating in this thread: We don't know who will or won't be allowed back into the parks because Disney has not said anything official yet about when the parks will even be reopened, much less to whom. Let's get this discussion back on to factual information, please!
> If you want to continue discussing speculation and other internet rumors, please go to the other boards where those threads are already ongoing.


I am glad for this, thank you. I don’t see the point of speculating... it just makes everyone upset, likely unnecessarily since we have no idea what Disney plans on doing or when. At this point we don’t even know when our stay-at-home orders will be lifted. It’s crazy times.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> When do the layoffs commence? I need to call to have my APs extended.


4/19


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

gottalovepluto said:


> 4/19


Thank you! I need to call this week.


----------



## mentos

Dang, was hoping for an online solution that the email alluded to.

Anyone know if the furlough affects call center/customer service? I was under the impression it did not.


----------



## kirstyfly

Just saw this on tripadvisor.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.nz/Hotel...iews-Disneyland_Hotel-Anaheim_California.html
*Message from Tripadvisor: *This business is temporarily closed until 31/07/2020  

It has it for all the Disneyland Hotels in California.


----------



## mentos

kirstyfly said:


> Just saw this on tripadvisor.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.nz/Hotel...iews-Disneyland_Hotel-Anaheim_California.html
> *Message from Tripadvisor: *This business is temporarily closed until 31/07/2020
> 
> It has it for all the Disneyland Hotels in California.



Looks like a placeholder date and not rooted in any official communication.

EDIT: yeah i'm able to book July dates directly on disney's website


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

kirstyfly said:


> Just saw this on tripadvisor.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.nz/Hotel...iews-Disneyland_Hotel-Anaheim_California.html
> *Message from Tripadvisor: *This business is temporarily closed until 31/07/2020
> 
> It has it for all the Disneyland Hotels in California.


How interesting. I wonder if it’s just a guess on the part of TripAdvisor? Yelp says July 1. Very interesting!


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

Just got off the phone a little bit ago with Disneyland package reservations.  I didn't wait on hold at all.  As soon as I pushed the options it rang once and someone was on the line to assist me.  They did honor the ticket prices so the only thing that changed was the room rate.  That wasn't a huge increase and I figured it was worth going ahead and rebooking and it gives me time to switch still without being out any money if rates change between now and October when I have to have it paid in full.  Also, the rate was only $1.70 more to book through Disney than it would be if I booked direct with Fairfield and buying discount tickets thru Undercover Tourist so I'm calling it a win.  LOL


----------



## AndrewC

Do FlexPass holders have to call in to get their pass extended? Mine expires in October... but I would like it to be extended a month or more so then I could go the last week in October or first week in November.


----------



## midnight star

AndrewC said:


> Do FlexPass holders have to call in to get their pass extended? Mine expires in October... but I would like it to be extended a month or more so then I could go the last week in October or first week in November.


I think all do no matter the pass


----------



## StarlitNight05

AndrewC said:


> Do FlexPass holders have to call in to get their pass extended? Mine expires in October... but I would like it to be extended a month or more so then I could go the last week in October or first week in November.


Yes, DH and I have flex and we had to call in for the extension option.


----------



## sherilaine

I agree that speculation fuels issues on this board - people come here to read and see discussions regarding something that could be pure speculation but it's amazing how fast those ideas set fire and next think you know people are talking about it like it's a done deal.
Disney are notorious for releasing the bare minimum required information on a good day, never mind something as unprecedented as this.
We changed our April stay to mid September and am not holding my breath that will turn out even.  I am very glad the Canadian tickets will be honored into May of 2021 in case we have to re-book yet again into the new year.


----------



## Ngwira

Those opening dates on TripAdvisor and yelp are different so wouldn’t put too much stock into it unless WDW says so itself.


----------



## AndrewC

StarlitNight05 said:


> Yes, DH and I have flex and we had to call in for the extension option.



What is the default option if I don’t call? My pass is fully paid (never was on payment plan). Would it expire as normal and I get a partial refund? Or is the extension the default option ?


----------



## dina444444

StarlitNight05 said:


> Yes, DH and I have flex and we had to call in for the extension option.


You were on the monthly payment plan though correct?


----------



## dina444444

AndrewC said:


> What is the default option if I don’t call? My pass is fully paid (never was on payment plan). Would it expire as normal and I get a partial refund? Or is the extension the default option ?


I believe that if it's a paid in full pass you only need to call for a refund.


----------



## StarlitNight05

dina444444 said:


> You were on the monthly payment plan though correct?


That's right we are on payments. Thanks for clarifying that. Even though I knew that re: the paid in full pass I was having a foggy brain moment!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Decided to call to get my AP sorted out. Been on hold for 30 minutes. Not sure why Disney wants so many passholders calling? Wouldn’t it be easier to automate this process?

Edited to say that I was on hold for 45 minutes and it took 10 minutes to get everything sorted out.


----------



## Kender

mentos said:


> Dang, was hoping for an online solution that the email alluded to.
> 
> Anyone know if the furlough affects call center/customer service? I was under the impression it did not.



Supposedly from reports from people that have asked it's still coming (not all CMs are saying it, but a few are). I'm currently holding out a bit longer until they make another announcement with information as, officially, the last one didn't say you had to call for any option. It just said to call if you had questions and that information would be available soon how to choose an option.

I'm not in panic mode yet to get my pass squared away. Helps I haven't seen the supposed automatic end of March payment refund show up. That would have made me call immediately.



Ngwira said:


> Those opening dates on TripAdvisor and yelp are different so wouldn’t put too much stock into it unless WDW says so itself.



DLR might have a different reopening date than WDW (they did have different closing dates) so I'll go with a DLR announcement over a WDW one 

(Sorry, just teasing! I know it's easy to be in the habit of saying one resort over the other. No offense is meant.)


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

AndrewC said:


> Do FlexPass holders have to call in to get their pass extended? Mine expires in October... but I would like it to be extended a month or more so then I could go the last week in October or first week in November.



No. The email I received stated passes will be extended based on number of days park is closed. They don’t know date yet, so passes haven’t been extended yet.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> No. The email I received stated passes will be extended based on number of days park is closed. They don’t know date yet, so passes haven’t been extended yet.


Actually it depends on if you paid in full or are on the monthly payment plan. I have a flex pass on the monthly payment plan and I called yesterday to have the expiration extended.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Actually it depends on if you paid in full or are on the monthly payment plan. I have a flex pass on the monthly payment plan and I called yesterday to have the expiration extended.



I didn’t know the Flex had a payment plan, thanks for the clarification


----------



## dina444444

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> I didn’t know the Flex had a payment plan, thanks for the clarification


All APs are payment plan eligible as long as you are a southern CA resident including the premier, you just have to do a wonky work around to get that pass on the payment plan.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Hoping Gavin Newsom might give some insight today on when theme parks and such may or may not be open


----------



## Malcon10t

dina444444 said:


> All APs are payment plan eligible as long as you are a southern CA resident including the premier, you just have to do a wonky work around to get that pass on the payment plan.


To clarify, all California residents can get payment plans.  To get the premier pass, you need to get a Signature Plus on payments, then upgrade to a premier, paying the difference (about $700.)


----------



## mentos

dina444444 said:


> All APs are payment plan eligible as long as you are a southern CA resident including the premier, you just have to do a wonky work around to get that pass on the payment plan.



Point of order - it's actually all California residents that are payment plan eligible (must be a "lending across state lines" thing).

Even stranger to me (but not really strange), is that "Southern California" for the promo tickets that are released are defined as Southern California zip codes *90000*-*93599*  and Northern Mexico (Baja California) *21000-22999. *


----------



## Aurora0427

ok, so if we have a flex pass paid in full, we do not have to call to get the extension? Just clarifying. Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Aurora0427 said:


> ok, so if we have a flex pass paid in full, we do not have to call to get the extension? Just clarifying. Thanks



Right


----------



## jfk4

I just finished watching Newsom's press conference for April 14.   One of the reporters asked him about reopening large events, and the governor said that, absent a major improvement in therapies, he didn't see it happening this summer.

"The prospect of mass gatherings is negligible at best until we get to herd immunity and until we get to a vaccine.   So large scale events that bring in hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of strangers... is not in the cards based on our current guidelines and current expectations."


----------



## nursemelis374

jfk4 said:


> I just finished watching Newsom's press conference for April 14.   One of the reporters asked him about reopening large events, and the governor said that, absent a major improvement in therapies, he didn't see it happening this summer.
> 
> "The prospect of mass gatherings is negligible at best until we get to herd immunity and until we get to a vaccine.   So large scale events that bring in hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of strangers... is not in the cards based on our current guidelines and current expectations."



I heard the same thing and immediately thought of Disneyland. I sadly think fall is a best case scenario now.


----------



## Aurora0427

jfk4 said:


> I just finished watching Newsom's press conference for April 14.   One of the reporters asked him about reopening large events, and the governor said that, absent a major improvement in therapies, he didn't see it happening this summer.
> 
> "The prospect of mass gatherings is negligible at best until we get to herd immunity and until we get to a vaccine.   So large scale events that bring in hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of strangers... is not in the cards based on our current guidelines and current expectations."



This is not surprising based on what he has been saying all along. I know it’s not what people want to hear, but this is not surprising to me at all, and I’ve been trying to prepare people on here who think they’re coming in June for this. I moved our trip to Labor Day and I still think we only have a 10% chance of actually getting to go. Our only hope is the science shows his reasonings are unnecessary or that these huge companies like Disney that are losing millions of dollars a day can put pressure on him to open up. I personally think at some point we all will have to accept an element of risk, but Newsome doesn’t agree. If Disneyland were in Texas, I think it would be open in June. Different mindset there.

I seriously hope I’m wrong. I’ll happily be wrong!


----------



## Aurora0427

These have to be met, according to Newsome.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

jfk4 said:


> I just finished watching Newsom's press conference for April 14.   One of the reporters asked him about reopening large events, and the governor said that, absent a major improvement in therapies, he didn't see it happening this summer.
> 
> "The prospect of mass gatherings is negligible at best until we get to herd immunity and until we get to a vaccine.   So large scale events that bring in hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of strangers... is not in the cards based on our current guidelines and current expectations."


I immediately had the same though about Disneyland. I have a late July reservation (DVC VGC) that I'm holding on to as I have time to bank my points, but I'm thinking there is about a 1% chance of it happening. Super sad.


----------



## jfk4

Despite providing the quotation, I'm not 100% convinced that Disneyland won't find a way to open this summer.    Disney is in a unique situation, and I wouldn't be surprised if the company can come up with some solution that satisfies the state's social distancing requirements.    I think that such solutions exist, but I'm not sure whether they would be profitable enough to justify re-opening the parks.  I expect that the park experience would have to be very, very different.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...a-roll-back-coronavirus-restrictions-n1183836
Thought this remark from him in particular might be of interest: “Large-scale events aren't "currently in the cards" for June, July or August unless something changes, he added.”

Based on what the Governor’s saying, summer isn’t looking too optimistic for Disneyland. I hope we hear something official soon but I get why Disney is staying silent for now.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Yep, super sad day for Disney fans. Unless Disney goes against the government it’s looking like the fall for a reopening. I never imagined it would be closed anywhere near as long as it seems like it’s going to be


----------



## TsWade2

never mind.


----------



## stlrod

Maybe tomorrow we will hear from the Gov, ”Disneyland is excluded.”  It isn’t like he hasn’t said/done that before.


----------



## TsWade2

stlrod said:


> Maybe tomorrow we will hear from the Gov, ”Disneyland is excluded.”  It isn’t like he hasn’t said/done that before.


Never mind.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I know this thread is meant to avoid rumors/speculation but I'll just say this.... I'd rather see Disneyland stay closed a little longer and then open safely rather than opening too soon and having to immediately close. And as someone who lives in a tourist area, I can emphasize with locals (and the governor) that want things to be safe before opening the floodgates to out of town guests.

Disney will still be there when this is all said and done. They need to do what it takes to keep the community, cast members, and guests safe.


----------



## TsWade2

never mind.


----------



## TsWade2

I’m sorry. I don’t what came over me?


----------



## Winnowill

The vast majority of people recover from this thing. And, with the therapeutics that are being used to good effect now, even more are doing so. There may NEVER be a true vaccine - there isn't really a flu vaccine, after all (the flu shot isn't a true vaccine), nor one for another type of coronavirus - the common cold. Do we all just sit around and let businesses go under left and right for something that isn't affecting anywhere near as many as were affected by H1N1 (which certainly didn't see anything like this level of response) and for which the longed-for outcome of a vaccine may never become reality?

At some point, this has got to stop.


----------



## typhoondoubloon

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/california-governor-says-no-mass-202207536.html_
“The prospect of mass gatherings is negligible at best until we get to herd immunity and we get to a vaccine,” Newsom said. “So large-scale events that bring in hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of strangers, all together across every conceivable difference, health and otherwise, is not in the cards based upon our current guidelines and current expectations.”
Newsom acknowledged that expectations can change, and he resisted setting any sort of timeline.
But, he added, “When you suggest June, July, August, it is unlikely.”_


 I suppose things could change and I hope this is wrong, but if you're making plans now, you might want to take this into consideration.


----------



## 2102raven

Winnowill said:


> The vast majority of people recover from this thing. And, with the therapeutics that are being used to good effect now, even more are doing so. There may NEVER be a true vaccine - there isn't really a flu vaccine, after all (the flu shot isn't a true vaccine), nor one for another type of coronavirus - the common cold. Do we all just sit around and let businesses go under left and right for something that isn't affecting anywhere near as many as were affected by H1N1 (which certainly didn't see anything like this level of response) and for which the longed-for outcome of a vaccine may never become reality?
> 
> At some point, this has got to stop.


then what do you propose? let everyone roam free like back in january-february?


----------



## DLRExpert

I will guess May-June for Constructions workers
I say July 4th for Disneyland.

Feels like they will take an american celebration to open everything back up.


----------



## Aurora0427

Off track


----------



## kristensideaoffun

My husband, an Iraq war veteran who has lived through some really terrifying events, is terrified of the stay home order being lifted too soon. He is an essential worker that often works in hospitals and lives in fear of bringing the virus home to myself and our daughter who has epilepsy. He spent all last weekend installing an outdoor shower at our house so he can come home, undress, and shower before coming inside.

Lifting the stay home order too soon will not only put serious strain on our healthcare systems, but also strain other essential industries that support our healthcare systems and serve the essential needs of citizens.

I am sure everyone is concerned about the economic implications of the economy being shut down for a long period of time. But perhaps we can also be sensitive to the people who are risking their health and the health of their loved ones to support the essential infrastructure of our country. Opening up the economy too soon will increase their risk and would be a disservice to the sacrifices they are already making.


----------



## EmJ

Winnowill said:


> The vast majority of people recover from this thing. And, with the therapeutics that are being used to good effect now, even more are doing so. There may NEVER be a true vaccine - there isn't really a flu vaccine, after all (the flu shot isn't a true vaccine), nor one for another type of coronavirus - the common cold. Do we all just sit around and let businesses go under left and right for something that isn't affecting anywhere near as many as were affected by H1N1 (which certainly didn't see anything like this level of response) and for which the longed-for outcome of a vaccine may never become reality?
> 
> At some point, this has got to stop.


It will. Eventually herd immunity will take over even without a vaccine, which is what happened to H1N1 and the Spanish Flu. It took three years for herd immunity to knock out the Spanish Flu, but it did happen.

Our rescheduled March trip is now August 3-8. I've felt for a long time that that was not going to happen. I think I'm going to call Southwest and deal with my travel funds tomorrow. I'll see if Lansky's will issue a raincheck; they did that back in March that was good for up to 3 years which is when I rebooked for August with them. Cancel the hotel and that just leaves the park tickets, which I can apply to tickets at some day in the future. At this point, I'm thinking not sooner than 2022. I'm not going through this again. It's been a not fun ride.


----------



## katyringo

This really just made me sad today.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Winnowill said:


> The vast majority of people recover from this thing. And, with the therapeutics that are being used to good effect now, even more are doing so. There may NEVER be a true vaccine - there isn't really a flu vaccine, after all (the flu shot isn't a true vaccine), nor one for another type of coronavirus - the common cold. Do we all just sit around and let businesses go under left and right for something that isn't affecting anywhere near as many as were affected by H1N1 (which certainly didn't see anything like this level of response) and for which the longed-for outcome of a vaccine may never become reality?
> 
> At some point, this has got to stop.



The H1N1 pandemic started in April 2009 and officially ended in April 2010. Just over 12,000 people in the US died from it during that year.

COVID-19 has killed over 25,000 people in the US in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## mentos

The only bit of optimism I have is that Gov Newsom described the uniqueness of DL and theme parks in general in them being like nation-states, and omitted them in his original statements at the beginning of the crisis.

granted, it’s a different world now...but one size does not fit all, the drive will be there for any business (Disney included) to find a way to safely open.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Phew, the thread went down the rabbit hole again.

I think folks with trips coming up just have to prepare for the possibility of rescheduling. Book refundable options for everything and fingers crossed!

I think it will be awhile until we have any definite answers.


----------



## Geemo

mamapenguin said:


> I got a letter from Disneyland Resort Annual Passport Program today. It just talks about extending the passes nothing about a refund. It even mentions passholders on the monthly payment program remaining on the current payment schedule and no other option. I’m out of state so paid in full. I wonder if they are changing their position or if they sent out an old letter?





midnight star said:


> Is there a date on the letter?


Here is the email I got from Disney on April 6th
3rd paragraph has an alternative option - "partial refund"

​
*Dear Valued Annual Passholder,*

This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us, and we want to thank you for your patience as we work through the many details related to the temporary closure of the theme parks. We recognize this may be a challenging time, so we wanted to share how we will assist our Annual Passholders.

Active Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders who have paid for their Passports in full will automatically have their Passport expiration date extended due to theme park closures to provide additional access opportunities at the end of the Passport term. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s Passport account prior to the reopening of the theme parks.

As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of their Passports, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period. Information will be provided soon on how to choose this option.

Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal guests, and we stand ready to help during this incredibly uncertain time. If you have any questions, please contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.



​


​


​







​


​






​


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> I think folks with trips coming up just have to prepare for the possibility of rescheduling. Book refundable options for everything and fingers crossed!


I think going forward, no matter what trip I take, I am going to make sure to get refundable everything lol.


----------



## montreid

News kept rolling in today:  no county fair; probably no state fair;  no disneyland.....if we get our beaches open, that will be a saving grace for us here in SD. 

We still have our Aulani for August and holding onto those for now.   May actually extend it to two weeks if this continues and they keep the two week quarantine


----------



## TikiTikiFan

midnight star said:


> I think going forward, no matter what trip I take, I am going to make sure to get refundable everything lol.



Seriously! Definitely was sweating those non-refundable plane tickets for summer until I got the airline email allowing me to cancel/get a flight credit. 

I can hear my dad’s ‘I told ya so’ lecture (pre-chaos) about booking refundable travel ringing in my ears now...


----------



## DLgal

.


----------



## MouseWithNoName

With all the talk of wanting the parks to open ASAP regardless of the status of the virus, I think it's important to take extra consideration for the health and well-being of cast member’s in the theoretical situation of an early park re-opening.

Our sad feelings and desires to go back to the parks won’t somehow influence the parks to open ASAP. It is as if we are hoping Disney (in the name of profit) will ignore the risks of the pandemic and open early, forcing all of the furloughed workers to come back and risk their lives and the lives of their families just so we can ride Space Mountain for the 1,000th time.

It’s easy for us to say we as guests will maintain distancing, stay vigilant, and “survive” because we think we are tougher, younger, smarter, etc. than a virus. But every cast member that sells us merch, serves us food, takes our photopass pictures, checks our AP at the gate, or cleans the bathrooms is subjected to endless streams of people who could be infected (with or without symptoms that a simple temperature check is not going to detect).

Is our fun and anxiousness to return to the parks worth even one person dying or spending weeks in the hospital? I would hope your answer to that question isn’t: “anyone who chooses to come back to work at Disneyland does so at their own risk and is taking their own chances”. I would hate to see a cast member who loves their job have to weigh the fear of a) coming back to work and risking getting the virus or b) risking getting fired because they didn’t show up to work out of fear of the virus.

It’s also interesting that a lot of people chastise Disney for being a money-hungry greedy company, yet in this situation we find Disney doing the right thing by putting public health and safety ahead of profits. But in this instance it seems some are expecting Disney to act like a greedy corporation and ignore the Governor’s guidelines just so people can get their Disney fix.

Everyone is suffering through this and it’s going to try our patience and cause personal and financial stresses that we’ve never even considered before. We will get through it and Disneyland will open again.

I CAN’T WAIT to go back. But I will.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

MouseWithNoName said:


> It’s also interesting that a lot of people chastise Disney for being a money-hungry greedy company, yet in this situation we find Disney doing the right thing by putting public health and safety ahead of profits. But in this instance it seems some are expecting Disney to act like a greedy corporation and ignore the Governor’s guidelines just so people can get their Disney fix.



Well said. I've seen this sentiment a lot on different FB groups and Reddit groups I lurk on (another reason why I love the DIS- even when folks disagree, we can usually do it kindly...)- I thought the same thing. Disney is doing the right thing here and protecting their employees.


----------



## mentos

montreid said:


> News kept rolling in today:  no county fair; probably no state fair;  no disneyland.....if we get our beaches open, that will be a saving grace for us here in SD.
> 
> We still have our Aulani for August and holding onto those for now.   May actually extend it to two weeks if this continues and they keep the two week quarantine



Nooooooooo....no Del Mar Fair? I gotta put that up there with DL being closed. Oof.


----------



## Geemo

MouseWithNoName said:


> With all the talk of wanting the parks to open ASAP regardless of the status of the virus, I think it's important to take extra consideration for the health and well-being of cast member’s in the theoretical situation of an early park re-opening.
> 
> Our sad feelings and desires to go back to the parks won’t somehow influence the parks to open ASAP. It is as if we are hoping Disney (in the name of profit) will ignore the risks of the pandemic and open early, forcing all of the furloughed workers to come back and risk their lives and the lives of their families just so we can ride Space Mountain for the 1,000th time.
> 
> It’s easy for us to say we as guests will maintain distancing, stay vigilant, and “survive” because we think we are tougher, younger, smarter, etc. than a virus. But every cast member that sells us merch, serves us food, takes our photopass pictures, checks our AP at the gate, or cleans the bathrooms is subjected to endless streams of people who could be infected (with or without symptoms that a simple temperature check is not going to detect).
> 
> Is our fun and anxiousness to return to the parks worth even one person dying or spending weeks in the hospital? I would hope your answer to that question isn’t: “anyone who chooses to come back to work at Disneyland does so at their own risk and is taking their own chances”. I would hate to see a cast member who loves their job have to weigh the fear of a) coming back to work and risking getting the virus or b) risking getting fired because they didn’t show up to work out of fear of the virus.
> 
> It’s also interesting that a lot of people chastise Disney for being a money-hungry greedy company, yet in this situation we find Disney doing the right thing by putting public health and safety ahead of profits. But in this instance it seems some are expecting Disney to act like a greedy corporation and ignore the Governor’s guidelines just so people can get their Disney fix.
> 
> Everyone is suffering through this and it’s going to try our patience and cause personal and financial stresses that we’ve never even considered before. We will get through it and Disneyland will open again.
> 
> I CAN’T WAIT to go back. But I will.



Well stated....
The Like Button isn't enough for your post.

Thank you!


----------



## mentos

TikiTikiFan said:


> Seriously! Definitely was sweating those non-refundable plane tickets for summer until I got the airline email allowing me to cancel/get a flight credit.
> 
> I can hear my dad’s ‘I told ya so’ lecture (pre-chaos) about booking refundable travel ringing in my ears now...



usually refundable tickets are just so darn expensive. You’re almost better off buying a CFAR trip insurance policy.

I have a fear of commitment so I always minimize “at risk” money. Hotels typically have 2-4 day cancellation windows, I fly Southwest as much as I can (helps being in a high traffic corridor), and book early in my DVC UY so I have time to rebook in the 7-11mo window.

The most important thing is keeping those deadlines straight, I have a google calendar full of them.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

It has been quite a day news-wise, and I know many of us are disappointed, hurt, and even reeling from all the announcements and the implications from Gov. Newsom's press conference. 
Nevertheless, the rules and guidelines of this board still apply to this thread. Please keep all posts respectful, courteous, and ON TOPIC. This is not a thread to discuss politics, political figures, the virus itself, public health and our opinions thereon, speculation about when the parks will open and to whom, etc. This thread is for factual and official news concerning the DLR Closure and reopening. Please keep your posts focused on that. Venting and ranting have no place in this thread.
Please remember that the "report" button at the bottom of each post does work -- use it to let the mods know about posts that are out of hand and outside the guidelines and rules. It can help keep threads from getting way out of control. Thank you.
For those of you who have been trying very hard to stay on topic and to keep others on topic, thank you! Keep up the good work!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> I know this thread is meant to avoid rumors/speculation but I'll just say this.... I'd rather see Disneyland stay closed a little longer and then open safely rather than opening too soon and having to immediately close. And as someone who lives in a tourist area, I can emphasize with locals (and the governor) that want things to be safe before opening the floodgates to out of town guests.
> 
> Disney will still be there when this is all said and done. They need to do what it takes to keep the community, cast members, and guests safe.


This thread is indeed meant to avoid rumors and speculation -- and your post is neither. It is common sense. And there is no rule against that here!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> ... Our rescheduled March trip is now August 3-8. I've felt for a long time that that was not going to happen. I think I'm going to call Southwest and deal with my travel funds tomorrow. I'll see if Lansky's will issue a raincheck; they did that back in March that was good for up to 3 years which is when I rebooked for August with them. Cancel the hotel and that just leaves the park tickets, which I can apply to tickets at some day in the future. At this point, I'm thinking not sooner than 2022. I'm not going through this again. It's been a not fun ride.


I'm so sorry. I know how hard you worked to plan for this trip and how much of yourself you invested in that planning for you and your family. Don't lose faith -- this trip will happen.. somehow, some day -- when the time is right, it will happen. And when it does, no matter what happens, whether things look like you planned or whether things are a total surprise, the magic will still happen. Faith, trust, and pixie dust -- it will still happen for you and your family. Big hug for you.


----------



## Krandor

stlrod said:


> Maybe tomorrow we will hear from the Gov, ”Disneyland is excluded.”  It isn’t like he hasn’t said/done that before.



that wouldn’t matter.  If all other mass gatherings like sports etc were closed disney isn’t going to open. The pr optics would be horrible. You’d get things posted like “angels stadium empty and can’t have games but right down the road ....”


----------



## stlrod

I called yesterday about the special prices for those who had vacations cancelled due to the virus. I had a DVC reservation and was curious as to whether I could re-book using the new package rates.  I was told the "up to 35% off" was basically good for everybody but to get the extra $50 per night gift card you had to have a reservation number which was cancelled.  They easily honored my reservation number and re-booked me for mid August at 30% off with the $50 per nights credit.  Of course, this as before the press conference so looks like I may be moving the reservation.  (I was also told while you could only get this special once, you could move the dates.)


----------



## cmrdgrs

typhoondoubloon said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/california-governor-says-no-mass-202207536.html
> _“The prospect of mass gatherings is negligible at best until we get to herd immunity and we get to a vaccine,” Newsom said. “So large-scale events that bring in hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of strangers, all together across every conceivable difference, health and otherwise, is not in the cards based upon our current guidelines and current expectations.”
> Newsom acknowledged that expectations can change, and he resisted setting any sort of timeline.
> But, he added, “When you suggest June, July, August, it is unlikely.”_
> 
> 
> I suppose things could change and I hope this is wrong, but if you're making plans now, you might want to take this into consideration.


Thank you for sharing this clip from Governor Newsom. 

I had made a Disney Collection reservation at GCH over Easter weekend that obviously did not happen due to the Covid-19 closures.  I rescheduled to the last 3 days of my UY (July 29 - 31) with the hopes of giving myself the _most_ amount of time possible to not lose the points.

This information sends me back to the drawing board.  In an attempt to noodle ways to salvage my 332 "reservation" points.  Dang it!


----------



## Aurora0427

montreid said:


> News kept rolling in today:  no county fair; probably no state fair;  no disneyland.....if we get our beaches open, that will be a saving grace for us here in SD.
> 
> We still have our Aulani for August and holding onto those for now.   May actually extend it to two weeks if this continues and they keep the two week quarantine



I was so sad they cancelled the county fair. I will cry the day they open the beaches. We just stare longingly at the ocean. At this point the day I can take my dog to the groomer and can walk on the beach will be the BEST DAY EVER!


----------



## katyringo

Can I just post here how sad I was yesterday?  I miss being worried about if we would get a boarding group or not. Seems so silly now.


----------



## Aurora0427

MouseWithNoName said:


> With all the talk of wanting the parks to open ASAP regardless of the status of the virus, I think it's important to take extra consideration for the health and well-being of cast member’s in the theoretical situation of an early park re-opening.
> 
> Our sad feelings and desires to go back to the parks won’t somehow influence the parks to open ASAP. It is as if we are hoping Disney (in the name of profit) will ignore the risks of the pandemic and open early, forcing all of the furloughed workers to come back and risk their lives and the lives of their families just so we can ride Space Mountain for the 1,000th time.
> 
> It’s easy for us to say we as guests will maintain distancing, stay vigilant, and “survive” because we think we are tougher, younger, smarter, etc. than a virus. But every cast member that sells us merch, serves us food, takes our photopass pictures, checks our AP at the gate, or cleans the bathrooms is subjected to endless streams of people who could be infected (with or without symptoms that a simple temperature check is not going to detect).
> 
> Is our fun and anxiousness to return to the parks worth even one person dying or spending weeks in the hospital? I would hope your answer to that question isn’t: “anyone who chooses to come back to work at Disneyland does so at their own risk and is taking their own chances”. I would hate to see a cast member who loves their job have to weigh the fear of a) coming back to work and risking getting the virus or b) risking getting fired because they didn’t show up to work out of fear of the virus.
> 
> It’s also interesting that a lot of people chastise Disney for being a money-hungry greedy company, yet in this situation we find Disney doing the right thing by putting public health and safety ahead of profits. But in this instance it seems some are expecting Disney to act like a greedy corporation and ignore the Governor’s guidelines just so people can get their Disney fix.
> 
> Everyone is suffering through this and it’s going to try our patience and cause personal and financial stresses that we’ve never even considered before. We will get through it and Disneyland will open again.
> 
> I CAN’T WAIT to go back. But I will.



Thank you for this....as much as I love Disney, I shudder to think about it Opening too soon. You are  correct about needing to protect cast members.
At this point, after being in our home since 3/14, I’m looking forward to simply walking on the beach and taking my kids to the playground! I don’t need Disneyland to open before it’s safe! Thank you for this reminder! Really love the Disneyland board... most everyone here is so nice and respectful!


----------



## KPeterso

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I immediately had the same though about Disneyland. I have a late July reservation (DVC VGC) that I'm holding on to as I have time to bank my points, but I'm thinking there is about a 1% chance of it happening. Super sad.



I have a mid July (Disneyland's birthday) VGC dvc reservation. I am still holding onto it, but am assuming it will be cancelled sooner rather than later. Once it does get cancelled, I will need to call DVC to reallocate my banked points onto my November reservation. My May VGC reservation has not yet been cancelled, but I know it will be. I have until 7/31 to bank my points, so giving it a little more time.


----------



## cmrdgrs

KPeterso said:


> I have a mid July (Disneyland's birthday) VGC dvc reservation. I am still holding onto it, but am assuming it will be cancelled sooner rather than later. Once it does get cancelled, I will need to call DVC to reallocate my banked points onto my November reservation. My May VGC reservation has not yet been cancelled, but I know it will be. I have until 7/31 to bank my points, so giving it a little more time.


I think Dec UYs are in a good position to not lose points.  Good luck with your travel plans.


----------



## KPeterso

cmrdgrs said:


> I think Dec UYs are in a good position to not lose points.  Good luck with your travel plans.



In my case, yes and no... I have some banked 2018 points that I am going to most likely lose. I have a Sept WDW trip planned, but am thinking I will be cancelling as it will be with my Mom who is 80+ years old, and I am not sure it will be a good idea. I will decide on that one in July so I can cancel and bank the majority of my points. Thankfully, it will only be a small portion of previously baned points that I will lose (unless I can get some last minute VGC reservations in the fall when DL opens). I also have a Feb Use year (yes, I have more than 1 use year) that I may lose about 15 points on too. As much as it kills me to lose points, I will get over it and throw them in RCI if I need to.


----------



## mentos

KPeterso said:


> In my case, yes and no... I have some banked 2018 points that I am going to most likely lose. I have a Sept WDW trip planned, but am thinking I will be cancelling as it will be with my Mom who is 80+ years old, and I am not sure it will be a good idea. I will decide on that one in July so I can cancel and bank the majority of my points. Thankfully, it will only be a small portion of previously baned points that I will lose (unless I can get some last minute VGC reservations in the fall when DL opens). I also have a Feb Use year (yes, I have more than 1 use year) that I may lose about 15 points on too. As much as it kills me to lose points, I will get over it and throw them in RCI if I need to.



This sucks. This is also a very active discussion going on in the DVC subforum about whether to dump into RCI, or wait for some sort of announcement from DVC. What owners didn't want to do was dump into RCI and Disney comes back and says "hey here's something for you..." which would have been a better option than RCI.

I have banked 2018 points combined with current 2019 points for one night in May (24pts total) on an August UY, as disappointed as I will be to lose them...it could have been worse. 

The joys of ownership have to be balanced with the risks and responsibilities of ownership, unfortunately. Even if I have to move out of my house, I still owe property taxes =( I ache for those with 100..200...300+ points at risk. That's potentially years of scrimping/saving for the dream vacation suddenly gone.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

I was jut watching some POV ride videos and the thought struck me that even once the restrictions on gatherings, and things opening up again, I wonder how much time it would actually take Disney to get everything back up and running.  Do they have any maintenance going on right now (I know there is not going to be any regular wear and tear on the rides, grounds etc.) but there has to be some sort of quality assurance/maintenance prior to the parks getting back up and running.  No idea how long that would take but you would have to think that would take some time.  A day, a week or longer?  Food for thought on any potential opening.


----------



## CastAStone

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> I was jut watching some POV ride videos and the thought struck me that even once the restrictions on gatherings, and things opening up again, I wonder how much time it would actually take Disney to get everything back up and running.  Do they have any maintenance going on right now (I know there is not going to be any regular wear and tear on the rides, grounds etc.) but there has to be some sort of quality assurance/maintenance prior to the parks getting back up and running.  No idea how long that would take but you would have to think that would take some time.  A day, a week or longer?  Food for thought on any potential opening.


I have heard from a reliable source that WDW will take 2 weeks. I would assume DLR is similar.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

stlrod said:


> I called yesterday about the special prices for those who had vacations cancelled due to the virus. I had a DVC reservation and was curious as to whether I could re-book using the new package rates.  I was told the "up to 35% off" was basically good for everybody but to get the extra $50 per night gift card you had to have a reservation number which was cancelled.  They easily honored my reservation number and re-booked me for mid August at 30% off with the $50 per nights credit.  Of course, this as before the press conference so looks like I may be moving the reservation.  (I was also told while you could only get this special once, you could move the dates.)



Has anyone else re-booked a cancelled DLR room with the 35% off plus $50 gift card, and then successfully moved the dates once again, while keeping the discount and gift card?

We had an April trip that I cancelled and then re-booked with the special offer for the middle of August, as an optimistic time frame guess.  Now that it's pretty evident August will be a no-go, I wonder if I'll be able to keep the discount and incentive for another date, possibly in the fall or sometime in the later part of 2020...

We're just driving whenever we get to go, so I don't have to worry about airfare, and we already have our DL tickets, so I may wait until July to actually reschedule the room.  

I also wanted to say thank you to everyone for keeping this thread going.  As always, very grateful to Disboards and this great forum.    I hope everyone is staying safe.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

CastAStone said:


> I have heard from a reliable source that WDW will take 2 weeks. I would assume DLR is similar.


Interesting and thank you for the information.  I wonder if it might be a tad faster in DLR as the scope of operations in WDW is much larger on the whole then DLR.


----------



## CastAStone

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> Interesting and thank you for the information.  I wonder if it might be a tad faster in DLR as the scope of operations in WDW is much larger on the whole then DLR.


Could be, I have no way to learn about DLR reopening specifically except these boards. My understanding is that at least at WDW they've sent in some people to put the attractions into a sort of a storage mode - emptying hydraulic chambers, removing rubber elements that can't stay in one position indefinitely without warping, etc. That stuff and landscaping I could see taking significant time to fix - DLR is a lot smaller than WDW but it also has far less staff and more worker protections/work rules.


----------



## KPeterso

mentos said:


> This sucks. This is also a very active discussion going on in the DVC subforum about whether to dump into RCI, or wait for some sort of announcement from DVC. What owners didn't want to do was dump into RCI and Disney comes back and says "hey here's something for you..." which would have been a better option than RCI.
> 
> I have banked 2018 points combined with current 2019 points for one night in May (24pts total) on an August UY, as disappointed as I will be to lose them...it could have been worse.
> 
> The joys of ownership have to be balanced with the risks and responsibilities of ownership, unfortunately. Even if I have to move out of my house, I still owe property taxes =( I ache for those with 100..200...300+ points at risk. That's potentially years of scrimping/saving for the dream vacation suddenly gone.



I have seen the thread on the DVC boards you refer to. I figure I will probably lose somewhere around 70-80 points (I need to look more closely), but I will be banking over 300 too (if I cancel Sept), so I will have a lot of points for next year. I feel bad for people losing a lot more than me. At least I have some time still before I have to decide what to do with July and September banking deadlines.


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> I'm so sorry. I know how hard you worked to plan for this trip and how much of yourself you invested in that planning for you and your family. Don't lose faith -- this trip will happen.. somehow, some day -- when the time is right, it will happen. And when it does, no matter what happens, whether things look like you planned or whether things are a total surprise, the magic will still happen. Faith, trust, and pixie dust -- it will still happen for you and your family. Big hug for you.


Thank you    You and everyone were so helpful! I regret so badly that all of this happened. When I stand back and think about where the whole world was just a few weeks ago, it is shocking how fast the entire PLANET was affected. BAM! Just like that.

Anyway, I did cancel our trip today. Oddly, I felt relief because I don't have to worry about it anymore. I backed off my threat not to try again until 2022 though  My Southwest travel funds are good until June 2021. So at this moment, we are "booked" (in our brains only) for June 5-12, 2021. God willing, that trip will happen, because otherwise it has truly been the apocalypse. I really, genuinely look forward to trip planning with all of you later this year, if for no other reason than it means WE SURVIVED and things will be okay, even if they're a little bit different.


----------



## icc2515

'Mayor of LA says no large gatherings till possibly 2021.  

"It's difficult to imagine us getting together in the thousands anytime soon, so I think we should be prepared for that this year," Garcetti told CNN's Wolf Blitzer on "The Situation Room." 

I know that Disneyland is not in LA, but how closely does Anaheim mimic the decisions of LA?  I am not from the area, but do have a trip scheduled for Nov. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/15/politics/los-angeles-mayor-coronavirus-concerts-cnntv/index.html


----------



## CastAStone

icc2515 said:


> 'Mayor of LA says no large gatherings till possibly 2021.
> 
> "It's difficult to imagine us getting together in the thousands anytime soon, so I think we should be prepared for that this year," Garcetti told CNN's Wolf Blitzer on "The Situation Room."
> 
> I know that Disneyland is not in LA, but how closely does Anaheim mimic the decisions of LA?  I am not from the area, but do have a trip scheduled for Nov.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/15/politics/los-angeles-mayor-coronavirus-concerts-cnntv/index.html


Nobody knows anything about what could happen and this is speculation on the mayors part. Maybe! Possibly! Could! All sorts of uncertainty in both his language and the language of the experts. We could literally discover an effective anti viral treatment tomorrow. Or one could never come and we have to rely on the vaccine timeline. There’s no way to know until we do the testing.


----------



## CastAStone

EmJ said:


> Newsom also previously stated that it was very unlikely the NFL would play in California this fall. Although the NFL =/= Disney, it is difficult to conceive of a situation where 50,000 visitors are admitted to Disneyland everyday while the Chargers play to empty stadiums or not at all.


I thought the chargers played exclusively to empty stadiums.

Sorry.


----------



## EmJ

CastAStone said:


> I thought the chargers played exclusively to empty stadiums.
> 
> Sorry.


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Omg, I literally burst out laughing and startled my husband    
Thank you. I needed that.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

CastAStone said:


> I thought the chargers played exclusively to empty stadiums.
> 
> Sorry.


Nailed it!


----------



## socaldisneylover

CastAStone said:


> I thought the chargers played exclusively to empty stadiums.
> 
> Sorry.


Actually some of their games have been packed.

With fans of the opposing team.   

There was a game against Green Bay that was supposedly 90% Packers fans.


----------



## EmJ

socaldisneylover said:


> Actually some of their games have been packed.
> 
> With fans of the opposing team.
> 
> There was a game against Green Bay that was supposedly 90% Packers fans.


Man, this is showing me how much having a small child has affected my football viewing habits. Back when I could watch three hours of football without a tiny dictator demanding when it was his turn to watch PJ Masks, the Chargers were a big deal against our very own Denver Donkeys. Anyway, I was aiming for a football team somewhere in the southern California region. I suppose I forgot about the LA Rams. Do we like them?


----------



## CastAStone

EmJ said:


> Back when I could watch three hours of football without a tiny dictator demanding when it was his turn to watch PJ Masks,


Preach. Also Why aren’t the PJ Masks in Disney parks yet? I know Disney doesn’t own the characters, but it’s hard for me to imagine they acquired a TV show without acquiring theme park rights.


----------



## socaldisneylover

EmJ said:


> Anyway, I was aiming for a football team somewhere in the southern California region. I suppose I forgot about the LA Rams. Do we like them?


Well, L.A. kind of feels like the Rams were here, and then they left when Georgia took them to St Louis.  So when they came back, it was as if they were rightfully ours.

The Chargers are a transplanted team that were successful in San Diego, and had a loyal fan base there.  Since L.A. already has the Rams, nobody really cared about them.  Kind of the way the Clippers were, and still very much are, treated as 2nd class citizens.  Although now that they're winning, everyone wants to jump on that bandwagon.  That's L.A. for ya.  If the Rams start to suck, like they did right before they moved to St Louis, watch how loyal their current fan base remains.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

CastAStone said:


> I thought the chargers played exclusively to empty stadiums



Dang it, you almost made me fall out of my chair laughing so hard.


----------



## gillep

I finally gave in and called the DL AP line to extend both our passes as I have given up on an online option, I was on hold for a little over an hour and then it took about 30 minutes to register my preference for the extension. I miss Disney but thankfully I don't need to call about my WDW pass since the default on that one is an extension since it is paid in full, as much as I like Disney music, that hold music was getting a bit old.


----------



## socaldisneylover

gillep said:


> I finally gave in and called the DL AP line to extend both our passes as I have given up on an online option, I was on hold for a little over an hour and then it took about 30 minutes to register my preference for the extension.


Why did it take 30 minutes to register your preference?  That sounds unbelievably long.


----------



## tenneycjt

My question is why would disney take reservations starting june 1st if everything is so up in the air, seems like it just creates alot of work later with having to do cancellations. Wouldnt it be better to wait, or do they know somehting we dont?


----------



## tenneycjt

for the locals, is the news running any stories on disneyland?


----------



## EmJ

Just an FYI everyone, Lansky's is crediting accounts up to three years and with a 10% discount. I told them we would see them in 2021


----------



## mentos

CastAStone said:


> I thought the chargers played exclusively to empty stadiums.
> 
> Sorry.



I legit snorted


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

EmJ said:


> Just an FYI everyone, Lansky's is crediting accounts up to three years and with a 10% discount. I told them we would see them in 2021


Yes they have been amazing and accommodating during this period.  Have not used them YET but i would highly recommend them.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

CastAStone said:


> I thought the chargers played exclusively to empty stadiums.


Honestly I don't know what they will do now that Phillip Rivers isn't playing there anymore.  His family would have accounted for half of the people in the stadium.


----------



## gillep

socaldisneylover said:


> Why did it take 30 minutes to register your preference?  That sounds unbelievably long.



I have absolutely no idea, it took her about 12 minutes just to get to the point that she was verifying my husband's information with him after he gave her his AP barcode number. Maybe their systems are slow but she didn't indicate that there were issues or she was having difficulties so I have no real clue. It really was a very long time to do something that seems like it would be simple and done many times each day.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Y'all underestimate Disney's ability to adapt.

Possible pathway forward to open the parks sooner than later? Could be.

*Emirates Airline Begins Conducting Rapid COVID-19 Tests For Boarding Passengers*

https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...pBj99kL4gawek66IloFGCleAEB4zBJIAtBUypg85WFEdE


----------



## twodogs

MemoriesintheMaking said:


> Has anyone else re-booked a cancelled DLR room with the 35% off plus $50 gift card, and then successfully moved the dates once again, while keeping the discount and gift card?
> 
> We had an April trip that I cancelled and then re-booked with the special offer for the middle of August, as an optimistic time frame guess.  Now that it's pretty evident August will be a no-go, I wonder if I'll be able to keep the discount and incentive for another date, possibly in the fall or sometime in the later part of 2020...
> 
> We're just driving whenever we get to go, so I don't have to worry about airfare, and we already have our DL tickets, so I may wait until July to actually reschedule the room.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you to everyone for keeping this thread going.  As always, very grateful to Disboards and this great forum.    I hope everyone is staying safe.


I had to reschedule my Easter weekend trip to July with the offer, and she said I would not be able to change the dates again unless the parks were not open in July during my trip.  Then she said if that happened, I would only be able to apply the offer if rooms were still available at that time with the offer.  The offer only goes until 10/3 for the % off and the $50 room credit (she explained it is NOT a GC, it is a room credit that only applies to things you charge to the room; she did say they had not be told if parking would be allowable for the room credit to apply towards).  The offer goes until December for the $50 per night room credit only with no room discount.  Here is the email I received: 


*A Special Offer for Eligible Guests*
Starting Monday, March 30, 2020, eligible Guests of the Disneyland Resort Hotels may receive a $50 per night resort credit* for stays between June 1, 2020 and December 31, 2020. In addition to the resort credit, eligible Guests may also take advantage of a special Disneyland Resort offer to save up to 35%** on stays most nights June 19, 2020 through October 3, 2020.


----------



## superdeluxe

EmJ said:


> Just an FYI everyone, Lansky's is crediting accounts up to three years and with a 10% discount. I told them we would see them in 2021



Love Lansky!!!! We have used them all the time,  one of the few private transportation companies that offered child seats.


----------



## Pandy220

ParkHopper1 said:


> Y'all underestimate Disney's ability to adapt.
> 
> Possible pathway forward to open the parks sooner than later? Could be.
> 
> *Emirates Airline Begins Conducting Rapid COVID-19 Tests For Boarding Passengers*
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...pBj99kL4gawek66IloFGCleAEB4zBJIAtBUypg85WFEdE


Omg, can you imagine the lines to go in ?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

katyringo said:


> Can I just post here how sad I was yesterday?  I miss being worried about if we would get a boarding group or not. Seems so silly now.


I miss the fun we had every morning posting about BGs and finding out who got one and which number. Those were good times! Hope we can do that again in the not too distant future. 
Nothing wrong with being human and sharing your heart here. Most of us totally understand and share your feelings of loss. Our shared love for Disney is what called most of us to join this community and it's what's helping to keep us going now. Nothing silly about that... Big hug to you!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Pandy220 said:


> Omg, can you imagine the lines to go in ?




That is what they said about TSA screening lines after 9/11


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> ... I really, genuinely look forward to trip planning with all of you later this year, if for no other reason than it means WE SURVIVED and things will be okay, even if they're a little bit different.


Amen to this! I think that's one thing that I'm so looking forward to as well -- standing in front of the castle, with tears streaming down my face, thinking how we all made it through this. And we're looking forward to helping you with your trip planning, too!


----------



## Aurora0427

.


----------



## superdeluxe

ParkHopper1 said:


> Y'all underestimate Disney's ability to adapt.
> 
> Possible pathway forward to open the parks sooner than later? Could be.
> 
> *Emirates Airline Begins Conducting Rapid COVID-19 Tests For Boarding Passengers*
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...pBj99kL4gawek66IloFGCleAEB4zBJIAtBUypg85WFEdE



10 minute test,  per person multiply that by 10-15 thousand.


----------



## ParkHopper1

superdeluxe said:


> 10 minute test,  per person multiply that by 10-15 thousand.



10 min for the results, not 10 min per person to administer...we often wait far longer than that in screening lines now!

Point being they adapted and developed a test in mere days. There will be a way for DL to open before we have a vaccine as many elude to.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just an FYI from an European point of view. We already have to go through a check before our passports are stamped. We get an eyeball scan and an finger print scan as well as questions about our purpose in America and what we plan to do and see. People just accept as this as normal now, so any new procedures regarding Covid 19 could just be added on to these checks and while yes it will take longer, people will just adapt. Sorry for the speculation but it could be that before you get to the USA Homelands Security Agent, you have to go through a temperature check  or something similar. Adding another 10 or 15 minutes to the USA Homelands Security checkpoint is not going to make that much of a difference to international travelers.


----------



## bethwc101

ParkHopper1 said:


> 10 min for the results, not 10 min per person to administer...we often wait far longer than that in screening lines now!
> 
> Point being they adapted and developed a test in mere days. There will be a way for DL to open before we have a vaccine as many elude to.


I'm curious. All the articles I have been able to read on it say it can only detect covid 19 antibodies not whether there is an active infection. They also state testing positive will not deny a passenger the ability to fly, since it doesn't show if they are currently ill or may have just been exposed to it in the past. Not sure what good this does.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

bethwc101 said:


> They also state testing positive will not deny a passenger the ability to fly, since it doesn't show if they are currently ill or may have just been exposed to it in the past. Not sure what good this does.


I think they would do this in conjunction with temperature checks and possibly asking if people have flu like symptoms.  Alone your right it wouldn't tell if someone was sick at that moment but it could help to lead to further investigation into that persons current health status.


----------



## Kender

Closure information page updated:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
No online choice for AP on payment plan to choose option 2. They've now confirmed you have to call to get option 2.

Same for anyone who paid in full that wants a prorated refund.


----------



## Mark_E

Kender said:


> Closure information page updated:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> No online choice for AP on payment plan to choose option 2. They've now confirmed you have to call to get option 2.
> 
> Same for anyone who paid in full that wants a prorated refund.



Disappointing there is no online option. The cost of calling from the UK with a potential very long waiting time will cancel out a lot of the benefit of even trying to get it refunded. I bought my Flex Pass towards the end of January, August hols are off. I'd rather just cut my losses and buy again when I can plan a few trips in a year.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Kender said:


> Closure information page updated:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> No online choice for AP on payment plan to choose option 2. They've now confirmed you have to call to get option 2.
> 
> Same for anyone who paid in full that wants a prorated refund.



looks like they are mirroring Walt Disney World, and unofficially aiming for a June 1 reopening


----------



## socaldisneylover

ParkHopper1 said:


> Y'all underestimate Disney's ability to adapt.
> 
> Possible pathway forward to open the parks sooner than later? Could be.
> 
> *Emirates Airline Begins Conducting Rapid COVID-19 Tests For Boarding Passengers*
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...pBj99kL4gawek66IloFGCleAEB4zBJIAtBUypg85WFEdE


You're comparing a plane with perhaps 175 people, versus an amusement park holding 60,000.


----------



## Kender

Mark_E said:


> Disappointing there is no online option. The cost of calling from the UK with a potential very long waiting time will cancel out a lot of the benefit of even trying to get it refunded. I bought my Flex Pass towards the end of January, August hols are off. I'd rather just cut my losses and buy again when I can plan a few trips in a year.



Agreed on wishing for an online option. My issue is I hate calling and talking to people. Plus I know I'm just adding to the stress of the call center CMs . Currently on hold for 40 minutes and counting myself with no estimate. I can't imagine doing this as an international call. I'm so sorry.

I would check in via chat/email/Facebook/whatever to see if there is any alternative for someone in your situation where it's cost prohibitive to call. It would be nice if they added an online option if just for people who can't call.



BadPinkTink said:


> looks like they are mirroring Walt Disney World, and unofficially aiming for a June 1 reopening



Yeah, it was seeing WDW's that triggered me to go check again to see if we finally got a DLR update. June 1 falls in line with what many have speculated for possible opening too. Or the aimed for one.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Kender said:


> Closure information page updated:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> No online choice for AP on payment plan to choose option 2. They've now confirmed you have to call to get option 2.
> 
> Same for anyone who paid in full that wants a prorated refund.


Glad I proactively contacted them a couple days ago to request option #2. I only had to wait a few minutes. Suspect the lines will be much more crowded today.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Don’t make @theluckyrabbit yell at us again people!


----------



## Kender

Update:
Was on hold for 42 minutes. Actual talk time with CM to handle both my mom's and my pass: 17 minutes. Total call time was 59 minutes. Not too bad honestly. Better than I expected.

CM was amazing and very nice. I did have to have my mom personally verify her information, but he let me give her pass number (clearly picked up I was the one with the information readily available). Some of that time was waiting for my mom to confirm what her payment was because I didn't think about it being needed. I knew it should be the same as mine, but I wasn't positive.

Information needed in addition to personal information basics:
Pass number
Date of last payment
Amount of payment

My mom and I are both all set with option 2. Our end of March payment is not being refunded and we will receive an extension based on time closed. We have 8 payments left that will resume after parks reopen.



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Glad I proactively contacted them a couple days ago to request option #2. I only had to wait a few minutes. Suspect the lines will be much more crowded today.



It might get worse when the update goes out via email that you have to call. It also seems to matter time of day. Calling midday was a bad idea lol.

Or it might be the same? Or better? I know a lot of people panic called after the email came out. The CM I spoke with said call volume was relatively normal (on the lower side) on April 2, but once the email went out calls increased exponentially to 2-3 hour waits at times. He was in good spirits, though, and said he's doing well despite the mixed bag of guests calling in. He was supposed to be a guest relations CM in the parks before everything closed and will hopefully be one when things reopen. I think he'll make a great one.

I'll be interested to hear if wait times get worse. Best time to call does seem to be right when they open based on other reports, though.


----------



## amyg1975

Just to clarify... We are on the monthly payment and I would like to keep paying which would then extend my AP past the February expiration date. For this I call, correct?


----------



## midnight star

Kender said:


> Update:
> Was on hold for 42 minutes. Actual talk time with CM to handle both my mom's and my pass: 17 minutes. Total call time was 59 minutes. Not too bad honestly. Better than I expected.
> 
> CM was amazing and very nice. I did have to have my mom personally verify her information, but he let me give her pass number (clearly picked up I was the one with the information readily available). Some of that time was waiting for my mom to confirm what her payment was because I didn't think about it being needed. I knew it should be the same as mine, but I wasn't positive.
> 
> Information needed in addition to personal information basics:
> Pass number
> Date of last payment
> Amount of payment
> 
> My mom and I are both all set with option 2. Our end of March payment is not being refunded and we will receive an extension based on time closed. We have 8 payments left that will resume after parks reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> It might get worse when the update goes out via email that you have to call. It also seems to matter time of day. Calling midday was a bad idea lol.
> 
> Or it might be the same? Or better? I know a lot of people panic called after the email came out. The CM I spoke with said call volume was relatively normal (on the lower side) on April 2, but once the email went out calls increased exponentially to 2-3 hour waits at times. He was in good spirits, though, and said he's doing well despite the mixed bag of guests calling in. He was supposed to be a guest relations CM in the parks before everything closed and will hopefully be one when things reopen. I think he'll make a great one.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear if wait times get worse. Best time to call does seem to be right when they open based on other reports, though.


When I called, it was in the evening. Around 6? I think. And waited a few minutes. So maybe evening times are shorter. Though this could change with the new update on the website.


----------



## mentos

Kender said:


> I'll be interested to hear if wait times get worse. Best time to call does seem to be right when they open based on other reports, though.



Thanks for the detailed update. Now i'm just annoyed, I was doing my part to help Disney avoiding their call centers... this basically just taught me to ignore everything they say and call anyway.

I'll call at open tomorrow.


----------



## dina444444

amyg1975 said:


> Just to clarify... We are on the monthly payment and I would like to keep paying which would then extend my AP past the February expiration date. For this I call, correct?


Correct


----------



## Kender

mentos said:


> Thanks for the detailed update. Now i'm just annoyed, I was doing my part to help Disney avoiding their call centers... this basically just taught me to ignore everything they say and call anyway.
> 
> I'll call at open tomorrow.



Right?! I was so sad. But I also didn't want to chance wait times getting worse again. Or risk a deadline being added at some point later to make this decision. There's none currently except for the obvious "before the parks reopen".

I did start the call off with "hi, I'm sorry, I know the call center is slammed and I'm adding to it and making it worse. I really appreciate you". The CM laughed.


----------



## midnight star

mentos said:


> Thanks for the detailed update. Now i'm just annoyed, I was doing my part to help Disney avoiding their call centers... this basically just taught me to ignore everything they say and call anyway.
> 
> I'll call at open tomorrow.


Lol yeah. I've learned with Disney that sometimes you have to ignore what they say..but in a respectful way haha. Although the call volume at the beginning was large, once the CM's have knowledge on what to do, things go faster. That's why I waited about a week or so until I called. Everything was taken care of within 5-7 minutes or so.


----------



## Aurora0427

I don’t know what to do. Our passes expire June 27, so if they are planning on opening June 1, we’d get an extension to roughly mid September? We were planning on just extending, but that was based on Disneyland opening later than June 1. Quite frankly even if they are open this summer, I don’t know if I feel comfortable going. So maybe we should get the refund. We have a trip planned for Labor Day weekend. 

Is there a deadline to ask for the refund? Apologies if that’s been answered.


----------



## azdisneylover

Pandy220 said:


> Omg, can you imagine the lines to go in ?



I wonder if it could be a perk to be tested before you left your hotel if you stayed onsite, so you could go to a special line to enter Disneyland/California Adventure.


----------



## TsWade2

I hope Disneyland is not closed forever.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

TsWade2 said:


> I hope Disneyland is not closed forever.



It won't be.


----------



## EmJ

Attention Southwest passengers! I just received an email from Southwest that they are expanding their expiration date extensions (that was a lot of "ex" words, lol).

Previously, if you had travel funds expiring between March 1 - June 1, 2020 *OR* cancelled a flight due to depart March 1 - June 1, 2020, Southwest was extending the expiration dates on those travel funds to June 21, 2021.

Now, if you have travel funds expiring between March 1 - September 7, 2020 *OR* cancel a flight due to depart March 1 - September 7, 2020, Southwest is extending the expiration dates on those travel funds to *September 7, 2022*.

There is also an option to convert travel funds to Rapid Rewards Points, but I don't really use that program so I'm not sure whether it is a good deal. But I think allowing passengers to use their travel funds for up to an additional two-and-a-half-years is kind of above and beyond, and I'm feeling the warm fuzzies for Southwest right now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

EmJ said:


> ...(that was a lot of "ex" words, lol)...


Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## EmJ

gottalovepluto said:


> Are you trying to tell us something?


I don't think so...? LOL, if I did something funny, it definitely was not intended


----------



## Kender

EmJ said:


> There is also an option to convert travel funds to Rapid Rewards Points, but I don't really use that program so I'm not sure whether it is a good deal. But I think allowing passengers to use their travel funds for up to an additional two-and-a-half-years is kind of above and beyond, and I'm feeling the warm fuzzies for Southwest right now.



It's not awful, but I miss the old version of the program sometimes. Don't hate the new version, though. It has its pros and cons. The benefit to conversion is that Rapid Rewards points do not expire. They used to expire after 24 months of no activity, but they ditched this October 2019.

I would still stick with travel vouchers if it were me just because I know I'd use it within that very generous time. Points come with their own challenges that I would research before making that decision if one does not normally accrue SWA points for use. 

I LUV (lol) them for sure, though. This should help many make some tough decisions especially when it comes to Disney vacation travel.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Aurora0427 said:


> I don’t know what to do. Our passes expire June 27, so if they are planning on opening June 1, we’d get an extension to roughly mid September? We were planning on just extending, but that was based on Disneyland opening later than June 1. Quite frankly even if they are open this summer, I don’t know if I feel comfortable going. So maybe we should get the refund. We have a trip planned for Labor Day weekend.
> 
> Is there a deadline to ask for the refund? Apologies if that’s been answered.


I would say it's very unlikely they'll be open by June 1.  I don't believe any deadline has been set for a refund, but I'm not certain.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Kender said:


> It might get worse when the update goes out via email that you have to call. It also seems to matter time of day. Calling midday was a bad idea lol.
> 
> Or it might be the same? Or better? I know a lot of people panic called after the email came out. The CM I spoke with said call volume was relatively normal (on the lower side) on April 2, but once the email went out calls increased exponentially to 2-3 hour waits at times. He was in good spirits, though, and said he's doing well despite the mixed bag of guests calling in. He was supposed to be a guest relations CM in the parks before everything closed and will hopefully be one when things reopen. I think he'll make a great one.



I suspect you are right--it will get worse when the email goes out. I had a great CM, too. I thanked her profusely for working and dealing with all this. 



Aurora0427 said:


> I don’t know what to do. Our passes expire June 27, so if they are planning on opening June 1, we’d get an extension to roughly mid September? We were planning on just extending, but that was based on Disneyland opening later than June 1. Quite frankly even if they are open this summer, I don’t know if I feel comfortable going. So maybe we should get the refund. We have a trip planned for Labor Day weekend.
> 
> Is there a deadline to ask for the refund? Apologies if that’s been answered.


We were in the same conundrum. I called in part because I didn't know whether we had made our final payment or not. The CM wasn't able to tell me that. Ours expire June 5th and we were charged in early April so maybe we have one payment left? I requested extension because I figured we could be in for the long haul here and even if I had one payment left that could buy me months. We have a reservation in mid-July that I'd already bought tickets for as I wasn't planning on renewing, but I will just hold on to those and apply them to another pass at a later date. I suspect mid-July is a pipe dream, but we'll go back as soon as they open so I'm not too worried about the AP.


----------



## gottalovepluto

EmJ said:


> I don't think so...? LOL, if I did something funny, it definitely was not intended


I’m always looking for the funny- even when unintended  I need to laugh these days, and I know I’m not the only one!


----------



## dina444444

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I suspect you are right--it will get worse when the email goes out. I had a great CM, too. I thanked her profusely for working and dealing with all this.
> 
> 
> We were in the same conundrum. I called in part because I didn't know whether we had made our final payment or not. The CM wasn't able to tell me that. Ours expire June 5th and we were charged in early April so maybe we have one payment left? I requested extension because I figured we could be in for the long haul here and even if I had one payment left that could buy me months. We have a reservation in mid-July that I'd already bought tickets for as I wasn't planning on renewing, but I will just hold on to those and apply them to another pass at a later date. I suspect mid-July is a pipe dream, but we'll go back as soon as they open so I'm not too worried about the AP.


The CM should have been able to tell you how many payments you have left. They were able to tell me. You may have made your last payment though depending on if you renewed your pass a certain amount of time before your annual expiration date or started making payments on a new pass before redeeming it.


----------



## mentos

EmJ said:


> There is also an option to convert travel funds to Rapid Rewards Points, but I don't really use that program so I'm not sure whether it is a good deal. But I think allowing passengers to use their travel funds for up to an additional two-and-a-half-years is kind of above and beyond, and I'm feeling the warm fuzzies for Southwest right now.


Since points and dollars are pegged together at a certain rate, it might be worth it. Credit is as good as cash, can’t go wrong either way.

I’m just glad they’ve extended my A-List through 12/2021. They we’re the last to announce, but it was worth the wait!

Hope DLR is the same way


----------



## laugard

Aurora0427 said:


> I don’t know what to do. Our passes expire June 27, so if they are planning on opening June 1, we’d get an extension to roughly mid September? We were planning on just extending, but that was based on Disneyland opening later than June 1. Quite frankly even if they are open this summer, I don’t know if I feel comfortable going. So maybe we should get the refund. We have a trip planned for Labor Day weekend.
> 
> Is there a deadline to ask for the refund? Apologies if that’s been answered.


I haven't seen anything yet about a deadline, though my friend called last week and was told, "If people don't get back to them within a certain, the decision will be made for them." Of course, my response was, "Well, it'd be nice if they shared what that period is then, since there were no actual deadline listed in the announcement or letter,"

I'm in the same boat as you. Our passes expire mid-July (of course just missed getting my mid-March payment refunded.) I first planned to get the refund, then decided to extend as I felt a June 1 opening was unlikely. I'm still leaning in that direction, I think. I always thought fall was more realistic based on factors like UCLA and LAUSD having already decided to be remote through summer. I'll admit the President's multi-phase reopening plan announcement today does give me pause, however.


----------



## Aurora0427

laugard said:


> I haven't seen anything yet about a deadline, though my friend called last week and was told, "If people don't get back to them within a certain, the decision will be made for them." Of course, my response was, "Well, it'd be nice if they shared what that period is then, since there were no actual deadline listed in the announcement or letter,"
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. Our passes expire mid-July (of course just missed getting my mid-March payment refunded.) I first planned to get the refund, then decided to extend as I felt a June 1 opening was unlikely. I'm still leaning in that direction, I think. I always thought fall was more realistic based on factors like UCLA and LAUSD having already decided to be remote through summer. I'll admit the President's multi-phase reopening plan announcement today does give me pause, however.



regarding your friend and the response they received about the decision being made for them-it’s difficult for some of us  to make a decision regarding a refund vs. an extension without an opening date.....


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

dina444444 said:


> The CM should have been able to tell you how many payments you have left. They were able to tell me. You may have made your last payment though depending on if you renewed your pass a certain amount of time before your annual expiration date or started making payments on a new pass before redeeming it.


Weird. She said she couldn’t. It was a new pass.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disney has officially cancelled Grad Nites for 2020: https://www.disneyyouth.com/programs/field-trips/dlr/grad-nite-disneyland/.


----------



## mentos

Kender said:


> It's not awful, but I miss the old version of the program sometimes. Don't hate the new version, though. It has its pros and cons. The benefit to conversion is that Rapid Rewards points do not expire. They used to expire after 24 months of no activity, but they ditched this October 2019.
> 
> I would still stick with travel vouchers if it were me just because I know I'd use it within that very generous time. Points come with their own challenges that I would research before making that decision if one does not normally accrue SWA points for use.
> 
> I LUV (lol) them for sure, though. This should help many make some tough decisions especially when it comes to Disney vacation travel.



Oh! Figured out the con in converting to RR points.

Pro - theoretically indefinite expiration date
Con - You earn RR miles when you fly having paid cash or via voucher, you do not earn RR miles when redeeming them

minor point for us north/south travelers, but it could be substantial for long-haul flyers


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> Don’t make @theluckyrabbit yell at us again people!


LOL. We certainly have had quite a few "don't make me stop this car!" moments lately, haven't we? Thankfully (seriously!), most of you in this thread are really doing well and working hard at keeping the discussion civil and on topic!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Registration for the 2020 CHOC Walk has been postponed:

From @CHOCWalk:
While we have been flooded with an outpouring of support during this time of uncertainty, we wanted to give an update. At this time, we have chosen to postpone CHOC Walk registration. While we know many of you were looking forward to reserving your spot and starting ... #chocwalk


----------



## Mark_E

Have sent a DM on twitter to see if there are any alternatives to arrange online.
I may look into Skype calls, have never needed to do it before since majority of companies prefer contact via email nowadays.


----------



## ten6mom

theluckyrabbit said:


> Disney has officially cancelled Grad Nites for 2020: https://www.disneyyouth.com/programs/field-trips/dlr/grad-nite-disneyland/.


I'm actually not sure whether this deserves a  or a !

(I've been during grad nights... it didn't ruin anything for us but I wouldn't purposely book a grad night trip again).

Still hopeful for late June... uuuugh.

My AP (paid in full since i am out of state) would normally expire in early October.  I usually take a one-day trip with just my husband to purchase our annual Disneyland Christmas ornament so I'll just "do nothing" and it'll be extended.


----------



## gottalovepluto

theluckyrabbit said:


> Registration for the 2020 CHOC Walk has been postponed:
> 
> From @CHOCWalk:
> While we have been flooded with an outpouring of support during this time of uncertainty, we wanted to give an update. At this time, we have chosen to postpone CHOC Walk registration. While we know many of you were looking forward to reserving your spot and starting ... #chocwalk


I cannot imagine that proceeding. For goodness sakes that photo alone is giving me anxiety. I hope they are able to do some sort of replacement fundraising drive.


----------



## gottalovepluto

[In response to something posted from a banned website]

*NO. Plans are not “in place” for Disneyland or WDW.* These articles are ALL speculation. Please, nobody get confused that there are actual plans in place released to the public for Disney because there are not.

The Federal government simply outlined Phases states may follow at their discretion and steps they may take yesterday. Disney may or may not take participate in phased opening during that time. As the largest employer in both areas they will obviously be involved with discussions at the local and state level about how and when to reopen.


----------



## laugard

Aurora0427 said:


> regarding your friend and the response they received about the decision being made for them-it’s difficult for some of us  to make a decision regarding a refund vs. an extension without an opening date.....


Yup, exactly. My decision might be different if Disney opens in June or July vs fall or winter. I was hoping to ride it out a little longer until closer to my pass expiration date to decide. But if they expect me to make a decision sooner, I'd sure like to know when they supposedly want my answer.


----------



## rmoxgt

dina444444 said:


> I ended up waiting on hold about 20ish minutes as well. Decided to do the extend out option. I only have 2 payments left and they won't be refunding my late March payment since I took the extend out option which is fine with me. I was actually ok with the original plan of continuing to pay while the parks are closed and have the date extended out since I signed a finance agreement with specific terms, but I know that doesn't work for everyone.


 
I'm in the same boat: Premier pass and a payment plan with Disneyland. This morning I called Disneyland AP Services to ask about the pass extension. CM transferred me to the Internet Help Desk, who then transferred me back to AP Services! At that point I just hung up. We called right at 8AM and were on hold for about 25 minutes total by that point. Plus, my feeling is that this situation isn't going away anytime soon so I feel no rush to get this squared away.


----------



## dina444444

rmoxgt said:


> I'm in the same boat: Premier pass and a payment plan with Disneyland. This morning I called Disneyland AP Services to ask about the pass extension. CM transferred me to the Internet Help Desk, who then transferred me back to AP Services! At that point I just hung up. We called right at 8AM and were on hold for about 25 minutes total by that point. Plus, my feeling is that this situation isn't going away anytime soon so I feel no rush to get this squared away.


That’s annoying that you got bounced around. I think the CM that helped me was very familiar with the premier pass and the ability to have it partially on a payment plan so that may have helped me not get bounced around.


----------



## DaveNinja

laugard said:


> Yup, exactly. My decision might be different if Disney opens in June or July vs fall or winter. I was hoping to ride it out a little longer until closer to my pass expiration date to decide. But if they expect me to make a decision sooner, I'd sure like to know when they supposedly want my answer.



Yes! I'm in the same boat. Making a decision based on unknown information (when parks will open again) and not know when the decision has to be made by.


----------



## Aurora0427

laugard said:


> Yup, exactly. My decision might be different if Disney opens in June or July vs fall or winter. I was hoping to ride it out a little longer until closer to my pass expiration date to decide. But if they expect me to make a decision sooner, I'd sure like to know when they supposedly want my answer.



I’m leaning towards a refund if they open in June or July and an extension if it’s August or fall. I may call and see what they say. If I do, I’ll update!


----------



## countofmc

Waited on hold over an hour just to say they will take down my info (I opted for prorated refund on my fully paid APs) but that I need to call back when the park opens to process it.  Pretty much a waste of my time.  At this point they should just allow full pro-rated refunds on APs that you can process online because the reopening date is uncertain.  I'm personally not optimistic that the parks will reopen until late this year if even that.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Something helpful I’ve noticed during all this, it’s much easier to contact companies via Facebook than email or calling. (Not Disney but others..)

I was able to chat instantly with a rep through United Airlines on Facebook yesterday to get answers to my questions rather than having to call and wait on hold. They responded instantly. Might be useful to try for other airlines, etc.


----------



## EmJ

TikiTikiFan said:


> Something helpful I’ve noticed during all this, it’s much easier to contact companies via Facebook than email or calling. (Not Disney but others..)
> 
> I was able to chat instantly with a rep through United Airlines on Facebook yesterday to get answers to my questions rather than having to call and wait on hold. They responded instantly. Might be useful to try for other airlines, etc.


How are United's policies right now? Are they being accommodating?


----------



## dtrain

ComicCon in San Diego canceled for late July, probably Star Wars Celebration in Anaheim at the end of August will be next....you can see where this timeframe is being pushed for reopening.


----------



## mentos

TikiTikiFan said:


> Something helpful I’ve noticed during all this, it’s much easier to contact companies via Facebook than email or calling. (Not Disney but others..)
> 
> I was able to chat instantly with a rep through United Airlines on Facebook yesterday to get answers to my questions rather than having to call and wait on hold. They responded instantly. Might be useful to try for other airlines, etc.



Yep I get much better and more timely service via Twitter, especially airlines (Southwest, etc...) Plus, you get a written record and name, no room for miscommunication on either side. 

I usually get good results with Hotels.com, but it took them weeks to resolve a missing reward I had (I wasn't in a rush).


----------



## dina444444

https://deadline.com/2020/04/gavin-...schwarzeneggerbob-iger-tom-steyer-1202911400/


----------



## jacandjan

https://allears.net/2020/04/17/disneylands-president-shares-message-during-the-parks-closure/


----------



## ParkHopper1

dtrain said:


> ComicCon in San Diego canceled for late July, probably Star Wars Celebration in Anaheim at the end of August will be next....you can see where this timeframe is being pushed for reopening.




Keep in mind, a lot of summer events are not canceling to do assembly fears in the summer but rather the path to execute the event with all of the planning and travel that happens months leading up to it can not happen.

I have been involved in the cancellation of quite a few major events this summer primarily because things like vendors and sponsors could not solidify nor could travel planning take place...not because the mass gathering status would be unknown. Many companies that attend or exhibit at those events will not allow ANY business travel until they have a plan in place to limit liability for exposure for their workers. That planning and contracts happen for many months prior to an event for it to be pulled off at any given date.

Long story short, that is not an accurate indicator of the probable status by this summer. Many summer events have just exceeded the drop dead date to pull it off at this point.


----------



## katyringo

ParkHopper1 said:


> Keep in mind, a lot of summer events are not canceling to do assembly fears in the summer but rather the path to execute the event with all of the planning and travel that happens months leading up to it can not happen.
> 
> I have been involved in the cancellation of quite a few major events this summer primarily because things like vendors and sponsors could not solidify nor could travel planning take place...not because the mass gathering status would be unknown. Many companies that attend or exhibit at those events will not allow ANY business travel until they have a plan in place to limit liability for exposure for their workers. That planning and contracts happen for many months prior to an event for it to be pulled off at any given date.
> 
> Long story short, that is not an accurate indicator of the probable status by this summer. Many summer events have just exceeded the drop dead date to pull it off at this point.


 
this. with my work we are having to make/ have made decisions regarding summer events not because of fears of everyone being together, but because all the logistics of planning the event are on hold. Example: a multi state event planning doesn’t work when all the agencies have put a hold on approving out of state travel.


----------



## nutshell

Is it correct that there’s no extension for those of a with regular tickets (not passes, just separately bought tickets)?


----------



## midnight star

nutshell said:


> Is it correct that there’s no extension for those of a with regular tickets (not passes, just separately bought tickets)?


Yes. Regular tickets expire on their respective expiration date. 

 If they are the socal resident tickets or canadian and new zealand resident tickets, there will be an extension for those.


----------



## dina444444

nutshell said:


> Is it correct that there’s no extension for those of a with regular tickets (not passes, just separately bought tickets)?


Correct, but they retain the value you paid for them and can be applied to future tickets.


----------



## mentos

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-zx5gjjGKD/?igshid=16dtaoh4kh3le
Good lord I just saw the flag raising video, and the fact it’s still being done is giving me all the dang feels


----------



## theluckyrabbit

As a reminder to everyone in this thread, certain websites are banned on the DIS Boards. Do not link to articles on these sites, post from these sites, or try to get around the ban on these sites. Your post will be deleted. Those sites are banned here for a reason. As we keep repeating here, this is a thread for official and accurate, factual news about the DLR Closure, not a thread for speculation, rumors, opinions, arguments, gossip, etc. This is not the thread for discussing the virus itself, public health policies, politics or political figures, opinions about politics or political figures, venting, ranting, or sarcasm. Please keep your posts respectful and courteous to others. Remember: hands, arms, feet, and legs inside the vehicle at ALL times. Thank you.


----------



## joanndisney

Has anyone had any luck with undercover tourist getting a refund for DL tickets?  I have contacted on many occasions only to be told non refundable.  However with travel unlikely i would prefer a refund.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

joanndisney said:


> Has anyone had any luck with undercover tourist getting a refund for DL tickets?  I have contacted on many occasions only to be told non refundable.  However with travel unlikely i would prefer a refund.


DLR tickets do say they are non-refundable, but we have had reports in the past of people getting refunds from authorized vendors if they had purchased trip insurance. If there is any chance you might use the tickets in the future, the tickets will not lose their original monetary value. You would be able to use the tickets on a future trip by applying them toward new tickets.


----------



## tlcdoula

We have purchased tickets during the Canadian resident offer but due to covid there we will probably be forced to cancel or change our plans. We have a couple in our group who will not be able to go at all anymore due to this.  

Since the tickets are linked to a name at purchase has anyone tried to either change the name or get a refund.  
Thinking if I can at least get them moved to my name I could use them at a later date.


----------



## sweethannah

I'm possibly in the same boat. My understanding is the names aren't really associated to a ticket until you actually use them so you can apply the value of that pass towards future passes. My question is is it ever possible to get a refund especially considering the circumstances or can the value of the ticket be transferred to in-park credit or towards onsite accommodation. Could I use the value of the unused pass towards 3 one day tickets?


----------



## alvernon90

theluckyrabbit said:


> As a reminder to everyone in this thread, certain websites are banned on the DIS Boards.



Is there a page that lists the banned sites so that we know if our posts will be deleted?


----------



## Cal-Pie

sweethannah said:


> My question is is it ever possible to get a refund especially considering the circumstances or can the value of the ticket be transferred to in-park credit or towards onsite accommodation. Could I use the value of the unused pass towards 3 one day tickets?
> 
> 
> 
> In the past this hasn't been possible. Since these are unprecedented times, perhaps there could be (I hope) a change in policy in the near future . But as of now, you can only upgrade an existing ticket to a ticket of greater value, not 3 lesser tickets.


----------



## tlcdoula

I believe we will be able to use the amount we paid for the ticket towards the purchase of one later.  I am going to try to call on Monday when I am at work to see if I can get an answer.


----------



## alvernon90

Although things might be different in Florida, according to this article the governor of California is now saying that he will not permit "mass gatherings" that involve "tens of thousands of strangers" until there is a vaccine or herd immunity.  Such gatherings this summer are "not in the cards" according to the governor.

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...-dismisses-sporting-events-mass-gatherings-as


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

alvernon90 said:


> Is there a page that lists the banned sites so that we know if our posts will be deleted?


I was just about to ask this same question.


----------



## sweethannah

You are probably right about the equal or greater value which is a shame. If one person in my party can't go I would much rather just extend my stay and purchase one day tickets especially since we no longer have passes that are valid for more than 5 days unless we want to get into this flex or annual passes.


----------



## mentos

alvernon90 said:


> Although things might be different in Florida, according to this article the governor of California is now saying that he will not permit "mass gatherings" that involve "tens of thousands of strangers" until there is a vaccine or herd immunity.  Such gatherings this summer are "not in the cards" according to the governor.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...-dismisses-sporting-events-mass-gatherings-as



Counterpoint here is that, at the outset, he specifically stated that theme parks/Disneyland were distinct from things like music festival and conventions. Here’s what he said in March:



> Newsom said “the complexity of their unique circumstances” required additional conversations with state officials later in the day before the state’s theme parks could potentially be included in the large gathering ban.
> 
> When asked by a reporter why Disneyland was more complex than music festivals and sporting events that had been canceled, Newsom called the theme park “a nation state, a campus environment.”
> 
> He said Disneyland was employing social distancing protocols including staggering people in seats on rides and new considerations in ride queues.


----------



## tlcdoula

sweethannah said:


> You are probably right about the equal or greater value which is a shame. If one person in my party can't go I would much rather just extend my stay and purchase one day tickets especially since we no longer have passes that are valid for more than 5 days unless we want to get into this flex or annual passes.


True.  Hmmm well I will try to remember to ask if I can get through on Monday.  I don’t have a land line anymore and calling from my cell will be pricy with the long wait but I can call from work


----------



## sherilaine

The expiration date for these Canadian tickets was extended to May of 2021 if that is of any help.  I do think that you can amend the name on the ticket as long as this is done prior to it being used however, I would not count on a full refund.


----------



## pelagoram

theluckyrabbit said:


> As a reminder to everyone in this thread, certain websites are banned on the DIS Boards. Do not link to articles on these sites, post from these sites, or try to get around the ban on these sites. Your post will be deleted. Those sites are banned here for a reason. As we keep repeating here, this is a thread for official and accurate, factual news about the DLR Closure, not a thread for speculation, rumors, opinions, arguments, gossip, etc. This is not the thread for discussing the virus itself, public health policies, politics or political figures, opinions about politics or political figures, venting, ranting, or sarcasm. Please keep your posts respectful and courteous to others. Remember: hands, arms, feet, and legs inside the vehicle at ALL times. Thank you.



Which websites are banned?


----------



## tlcdoula

sherilaine said:


> The expiration date for these Canadian tickets was extended to May of 2021 if that is of any help.  I do think that you can amend the name on the ticket as long as this is done prior to it being used however, I would not count on a full refund.


Changing the name would be ok for me I could put  that ticket along with mine and upgrade for an annual pass maybe.  
Thinking about an upcoming disney trip is helpful in keeping our spirits up even if it is postponed till next year.


----------



## sweethannah

tlcdoula said:


> Changing the name would be ok for me I could put  that ticket along with mine and upgrade for an annual pass maybe.
> Thinking about an upcoming disney trip is helpful in keeping our spirits up even if it is postponed till next year.


One 'like' is not enough for this post! We are supposed to be travelling in August and I cant quite bring myself to cancel just yet but I'm starting to consider when we could go in 2021. There are just so many unknowns it's hard to even think about planning at all; the usual trends we all follow regarding how busy the park will be around certain times are probably all going to change, school calendars and sports activities may all get shuffled. Sigh. I just plug away working from home listening to my in-Park Disney music and try to find my happy place


----------



## StormyCA

mentos said:


> Counterpoint here is that, at the outset, he specifically stated that theme parks/Disneyland were distinct from things like music festival and conventions. Here’s what he said in March:



The announcement was March 12.  Disneyland closed IIRC 2 days later.  I think the 'exemption' that Gov Newsom granted was not to allow theme parks (et al) to continue operation, but to give them extra time for an 'orderly shutdown' due to their massive sizes, as opposed to other businesses who were expected to close at the end of that business day (3/12).

Disney Parks aren't going to be allowed to open (IMHO) any earlier than any other 'mass gathering places'.  Maybe DTD will when other outdoors shopping areas do, perhaps the onsite hotels will when other hotels are allowed to reopen.  But I don't think the actual _parks_ will reopen any earlier than, say, an MLB stadium or huge theatre/concert hall.

That's just my opinion based on what I was told by someone whose job is involved with large venue bookings and what they're being told as far as the future.


----------



## Aurora0427

alvernon90 said:


> Although things might be different in Florida, according to this article the governor of California is now saying that he will not permit "mass gatherings" that involve "tens of thousands of strangers" until there is a vaccine or herd immunity.  Such gatherings this summer are "not in the cards" according to the governor.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...-dismisses-sporting-events-mass-gatherings-as



it’s actually not his decision..... he’s just a mouthpiece. It’s ultimately up to the county health officials. We are new to California, so I’m not sure if the city of Anaheim has a say or what, but the ultimate authority lies with the county. At least, that was how I interpreted the law as I read it. @DLgal may have better information.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

EmJ said:


> How are United's policies right now? Are they being accommodating?



More so than I expected them to be. We had basic economy tickets and first was told no way to change tickets/get credits since they’re the cheapest ticket fare. But then a few days later I got an email saying I had until April 30th to cancel and keep a flight credit if I wanted one. I cancelled it a few days ago and had no issues- got a flight credit for two years for the amount I paid and I was refunded the cost of my seat reservations back to my credit card.

So it seems like they’re being fair right now? I felt like I had no choice but to cancel our summer tickets with that offer rather than risk losing out. But in the small, small chance we can go this summer it looks like we’d pay more to rebook because the flight prices went up.


----------



## DLgal

Aurora0427 said:


> it’s actually not his decision..... he’s just a mouthpiece. It’s ultimately up to the county health officials. We are new to California, so I’m not sure if the city of Anaheim has a say or what, but the ultimate authority lies with the county. At least, that was how I interpreted the law as I read it. @DLgal may have better information.



Pretty much everything the governor says is a suggestion unless a state of Marshall Law is declared.. Nothing is enforceable at the county or city level, not even the current "stay at home" order. Every county, and within it, every city, is the ultimate decider of what they will enforce within their boundaries. 

I live in Orange County. Our health department makes recommendations. With those, cities make their own sets of "rules" that they can then enforce. Businesses that hold County licenses can be shut down by a County order (restaurants, massage places, salons, etc fall under this, as do small businesses). 

My city has taken things as far as REQUIRING that both workers and patrons wear face coverings when conducting essential business. Violations are fined at $500 per occurrence. This is not in place in other cities in the county, although the county has recommended that people wear face coverings when outside their homes. 

On the matter of Disneyland opening, ultimately, it will come down to what the County and the City of Anaheim will allow. The county will determine when Downtown Disney businesses may reopen as normal. From what I know, hotels ARE still open, they were not ordered to close, although they may not operate restaurants and bars within them right now, so services are limited. The DL resort hotels likely could, technically open up now, but that wouldn't make any sense financially. 

What I think will happen is that Downtown Disney will reopen first, as soon as restaurants and shops are given the green light in OC. Then, the parks. I actually think the hotels will come online last. 

I think the Disney company will exert a large amount of influence at the local level to get the ball rolling on reopening businesses sooner rather than later. 

I don't expect sporting events to begin until late fall, if even this year. Ditto large events like conventions. The logistics involved in those things is vastly more complicated than reopening a theme park. I also think outdoor music concerts will start up sooner than indoor ones.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

It does not matter  the name of the person buying the ticket, for our now cancelled trip my wife and I had bought my daughters and her friends tickets and it would not have made any difference until they had activated them so you should be fine that way.  As for the refund, as the date was  already posted by @sherilaine , I have not looked into that as even in the event that we cant go this year the May 31 2021 date still works for us.  I did look at our tickets and it does say:
1. Tickets, and associated features and entitlements such as Disney MaxPass, are nonrefundable, nontransferable, revocable and may not be redeemed for cash. Each ticket admits one person.

However I think they may be a lot more flexible on this considering the unusual circumstances associated with Covid 19.  I think the only way to know is to actually phone Disney and talk with someone.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

theluckyrabbit said:


> Remember: hands, arms, feet, and legs inside the vehicle at ALL times. Thank you.



I'll only listen if you also repeat this in Spanish as well. 

I believe I know of one website that may be on the "banned list", but a confirmed list would be helpful.


----------



## rog80

We bought 5 x 4 day passes. Got to use 2 of the 4 days as we were there the Thurs Friday before the closure on Saturday. So we're already out flights, hotel etc. 

Disney has offered us a refund of $34 a ticket for the two remaining days left on them. Or of course the extension that's currently available.


----------



## Cal-Pie

rog80 said:


> We bought 5 x 4 day passes. Got to use 2 of the 4 days as we were there the Thurs Friday before the closure on Saturday. So we're already out flights, hotel etc.
> 
> Disney has offered us a refund of $34 a ticket for the two remaining days left on them. Or of course the extension that's currently available.


You only used 1/2 the days on the ticket and they're only offering you $34/ticket?


----------



## alvernon90

DLgal said:


> Pretty much everything the governor says is a suggestion unless a state of Marshall Law is declared.. Nothing is enforceable at the county or city level, not even the current "stay at home" order. Every county, and within it, every city, is the ultimate decider of what they will enforce within their boundaries.



Unfortunately for Anaheim, that's not how preemption works at the state level.  States are the sovereign authority and the counties and municipalities are merely political subdivisions of the state. Newsom has already stated that he will only allow stricter regulations:  "This is a statewide order. Depending on the conditions in their area, local officials may enforce stricter public health orders. But they may not loosen the state’s order."  

As you note, Anaheim surely will want to allow Disney to reopen as soon as Disney wants to reopen, but ultimately the governor makes that decision (including deciding whether to leave the decision up to Anaheim).  And as of this week he is saying he does not anticipate mass gatherings to be allowed this summer.


----------



## Peachy0118

We have the Canadian resident tickets too. We are supposed to be there now actually.

When I called we asked about refunds and were told there were definitely not being refunds offered, at least to this point. Otherwise yes, extended to May 2021, and at any point after the value can be added to new tickets. Did not ask about name changes.


----------



## tlcdoula

Peachy0118 said:


> We have the Canadian resident tickets too. We are supposed to be there now actually.
> 
> When I called we asked about refunds and were told there were definitely not being refunds offered, at least to this point. Otherwise yes, extended to May 2021, and at any point after the value can be added to new tickets. Did not ask about name changes.


How long did it take you to get through?


----------



## Peachy0118

Maybe 3 minutes? I called a general line first and then was transferred through to the right person to talk to.


----------



## tlcdoula

Ok I broke down and called haha.. 

The cast member was great, she said the same as above no refund given but the price we paid for the ticket can always be used towards another ticket.  

You are able to change the name on the ticket when you go to use that ticket at the gate there is no way to change it before hand.

You can't split the amount of that ticket cost with lower value tickets though.  So has to be an upgraded ticket or one purchase the same ticket but pay the new higher rate.


----------



## jacandjan

Love this forum but it seems that no one in charge wants to answer the question as to what sites are banned. PLEASE let us know so we don't get the dreaded email saying we violated the rules !!


----------



## dina444444

jacandjan said:


> Love this forum but it seems that no one in charge wants to answer the question as to what sites are banned. PLEASE let us know so we don't get the dreaded email saying we violated the rules !!


When you post if it changes anything to a **** instead of what you typed or a link you copied that means it’s banned.


----------



## jacandjan

Just called to get a partial refund on our Flex Passes. Took less than 5 minutes and the cast member was super nice and knew what she was doing.


----------



## rog80

Cal-Pie said:


> You only used 1/2 the days on the ticket and they're only offering you $34/ticket?



Yep they said "we had already used 2 days they would charge us what a regular gate 2 day park hopper with max pass would cost and refund the difference which was $34 a ticket"

So they decide to close the park right in the middle of our vacation and their reply is basically "too bad.......we will extend the tickets for you but your on the hook for 5 more plane tickets and hotel etc for two more days".

It has to be the same 5 people as well no taking different people or merging the tickets. I asked if we could bring 3 people for 3 days each (we have 10 paid days left on the combined passes) still no.

After seeing what other companies are doing to help out people caught up in this I really expected more out of Disney. The very least they should do is give us a 50% refund on the tickets.


----------



## Cal-Pie

rog80 said:


> The very least they should do is give us a 50% refund on the tickets.


Exactly! This is really disappointing customer service. I realize these are crazy unprecedented times, but I feel like the only customers that Disney is taking good care of are APs.


----------



## tlcdoula

rog80 said:


> Yep they said "we had already used 2 days they would charge us what a regular gate 2 day park hopper with max pass would cost and refund the difference which was $34 a ticket"
> 
> So they decide to close the park right in the middle of our vacation and their reply is basically "too bad.......we will extend the tickets for you but your on the hook for 5 more plane tickets and hotel etc for two more days".
> 
> It has to be the same 5 people as well no taking different people or merging the tickets. I asked if we could bring 3 people for 3 days each (we have 10 paid days left on the combined passes) still no.
> 
> After seeing what other companies are doing to help out people caught up in this I really expected more out of Disney. The very least they should do is give us a 50% refund on the tickets.


Have you tried to contact them again?  I wonder if someone might be able to do something better for you.   Sorry they dropped the ball.


----------



## azdisneylover

Thank you everyone keeping us updated as to what is happening in Anaheim, CA. I appreciate you taking the time to post any info you obtain. I am hoping DTD shops and eateries open up soon, with takeout options. (Marcelline's, would you consider shipping your goodies out of state, please?).


----------



## thenicefamily

tlcdoula said:


> Ok I broke down and called haha..
> 
> You are able to change the name on the ticket when you go to use that ticket at the gate there is no way to change it before hand.



I've been a Canadian lurker on these boards for months and months. I so enjoy reading everyone's posts. Up until now, though, I never felt the need to register because I only really had one question and, finally, another person asked! Thanks so much for calling. We are in exactly the same position. Canadian Offer, had to cancel plans. have rearranged now for September but, the only thing hanging over the trip was the 4-day pass that my husband won't use but, my daughter's friend now will (he's not coming now but, she is). So, we're all good. Great to know! Thanks so much for posting. And, thanks to everyone keeping the magic alive on these boards. Much appreciated.


----------



## tlcdoula

thenicefamily said:


> I've been a Canadian lurker on these boards for months and months. I so enjoy reading everyone's posts. Up until now, though, I never felt the need to register because I only really had one question and, finally, another person asked! Thanks so much for calling. We are in exactly the same position. Canadian Offer, had to cancel plans. have rearranged now for September but, the only thing hanging over the trip was the 4-day pass that my husband won't use but, my daughter's friend now will (he's not coming now but, she is). So, we're all good. Great to know! Thanks so much for posting. And, thanks to everyone keeping the magic alive on these boards. Much appreciated.


Anytime.  I’m so happy to hear it will work out for you too.  I’m holding on for hope that It will be safe by fall.   I will probably call again in a few weeks to make sure we get the same answer.  I found the online contact form and send one in.  I will share it when I get a reply


----------



## starry_solo

See if they can give you a 2-day comp ticket to replace it, rather than a refund?  Let them know that you cannot make it during the extension and see if they can do that instead?  Although, isn't the Canadian ticket like a regular ticket, where you're supposed to use it or upgrade it within 14 days, which you couldn't because of the park closure?

You can't upgrade a comp ticket to anything else, but you might be able to let someone else use it or something?


----------



## rog80

Thanks for the advice all. I've called in 2 times now will try again. I'll update with any news.


----------



## Kender

Cal-Pie said:


> Exactly! This is really disappointing customer service. I realize these are crazy unprecedented times, but I feel like the only customers that Disney is taking good care of are APs.



It is very sad to see not all tickets that were negatively affected (like the OP's) being as well taken care of as APs. I do think Disney is fumbling even the AP side of things, but they are are far better, more customer friendly options for sure.

I'm hoping the suggestion someone else made of perhaps 2 day comp tickets instead might be an option the OP is allowed to take. It seems like a good compromise to me. Although it does mean the value can't be applied to an upgraded ticket if they're true comps sadly as also mentioned and that they would have an expiration without value after... But that seems to be the position OP is already in with a partially used ticket.

I'm really hoping something comes out to help those who are in such a position . I feel lucky my biggest issue has been just "will they release an online way to choose an option for my AP or do I have to call".

Edit update: hit post reply by accident too early, sorry! Finished editing in my full reply.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

alvernon90 said:


> Is there a page that lists the banned sites so that we know if our posts will be deleted?


As far as I know, there is no list. If you type in the website and see *****, then that site is banned. Also, this subject comes up often enough with a certain popular site so that it can be fairly easy to remember.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

pelagoram said:


> Which websites are banned?


If you type in the website and see *****, then that site is banned here.


----------



## mrstrong

a


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Where's Wall-E said:


> ... I believe I know of one website that may be on the "banned list", but a confirmed list would be helpful.


It would be helpful for me as well. The best answer I can give you is to type in the website name, hit post, and if you see ***** in place of the name, then you will know that the site is banned here and your post should be edited or it will be deleted.



jacandjan said:


> Love this forum but it seems that no one in charge wants to answer the question as to what sites are banned. PLEASE let us know so we don't get the dreaded email saying we violated the rules !!


I would love to print a list, but there isn't one. Everyone, please stop asking for a list that does not exist. Learn from experience: if you post something that comes up *****, then take it down yourself before it gets deleted. If you see someone else post a website that gets taken down, then don't post things from or link to that website.


----------



## StormyCA

I think the problem with having a list of banned sites is that it actually serves to publicize them.  Not what the Disboards wants to do.

I think if someone accidentally or without knowledge links to one of them TPTB will look at that person's posting history.  It'd probably be pretty apparent that they acted out of ignorance and not as a 'spammer'.  Post banned links a few random times as part of 'on topic' comments on threads, oops that's my bad.  Post link(s) to the same website over and over on different threads trying to fly under the radar, pretty sure you'll get a warning and a chance to explain.  Keep doing it, get a ban.

If you post a link that ends up with ****, just edit your comment to remove it.  No harm, no foul.

Just my two cents.  I know I've done it myself unknowingly it in the past.  No one came and stole my dog as revenge.


----------



## choirfarm

IWhat do you mean *** .... That said, I rarely look at my post after I've done it unless someone quotes it.  I had no idea there was a banned website list here.


----------



## hiroMYhero

choirfarm said:


> IWhat do you mean *** .... That said, I rarely look at my post after I've done it unless someone quotes it.  I had no idea there was a banned website list here.


When you see ***** in a post, it means the DIS filter has worked and filtered out profanity or a banned site.

You can check it by typing in a questionable word and then tap Preview instead of Post Reply.

If your Preview shows *****, you know the filter has worked.


----------



## mentos

hiroMYhero said:


> When you see ***** in a post, it means the DIS filter has worked and filtered out profanity or a banned site.
> 
> You can check it by typing in a questionable word and then tap Preview instead of Post Reply.
> 
> If your Preview shows *****, you know the filter has worked.



Thanks for the tip. I tried it with an obviously pornographic website and it still let it through. Haha, doh.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mentos said:


> Thanks for the tip. I tried it with an obviously pornographic website and it still let it through. Haha, doh.


Good thing you used Preview and not Post! 

And, how did you know of that website??


----------



## choirfarm

I guess I don't see a preview. I type and post.


----------



## hiroMYhero

choirfarm said:


> I guess I don't see a preview. I type and post.


You have to actually tap Preview which is next to Post Reply. But, if you never attempt profanity then no worries at all.


----------



## mentos

Anyway, in an attempt to drive this train back on topic....

1) I really hope Soarin over CA is extended
2) For the love of all things Disney, I want the dang MSEP back. 

Had planned on Tokyo Disney this summer (which has a version of the parade), but that’s a no-go


----------



## hiroMYhero

My DD was a CM for the past 10 years and has many CM friends throughout the Disney Parks. 
This was posted on her Facebook feed by DL CM, S. Daffron:

I have been anticipating today, all week.  It wasn't the furlough I was dreading.  Today was my last walk of the park.  I have not had to really think about it because I was working.  I anticipated the solemn feeling of an empty park.  Walking through kitchens that were once alive with excitement, now dark and quiet.  No cast, no guests..no energy.  Boy was I wrong.  When I woke up today, that had all disappeared.  My outlook flipped upside down.  I walked the park in anticipation of something I never imagined being a part of, The Opening Day of Disneyland. 

I spent the day imagining the triumphant return of the cast.  We are all scattered right now, but that energy, that interaction with a guest that creates the Magic, is still alive and well.  Eventually we will busy putting all the finishing touches on the park as we get ready to invite our guests back.  I get goosebumps just thinking about lining Main Street and the roar from the cast as the gates open and the smiling faces make there way to the Castle.

We will be welcoming back Annual Passholders, friends from far and near and introducing some guests to the Magic for the very first time.  I am sure some things will have to be different, but the glimmer in our eyes, the joy in our smiles and the sense of awe and excitement from our guests will be just as genuine.  

As we wait, as we really have no idea of timelines, I want to challenge my fellow cast members to pause and remember the events and interactions that make what we do, day in and day out, different than any job in the world.  The circumstances of today do not define us.  Continue to make Magic with those in your immediate circles, reach out to cast and tell stories that inspire and remember that this will end.  I am grateful for you all, whether or not we have even met.  If you have earned your ears that makes us family.  I look forward to the day we are back doing what we do best.  Until that day, be safe my friends.

"See you all real soon!"”


----------



## ZCarroll

jacandjan said:


> Just called to get a partial refund on our Flex Passes. Took less than 5 minutes and the cast member was super nice and knew what she was doing.



So they are refunding paid in full APs now? Is that just because yours expired during the closure time?  Is it a straightforward prorate and does it include maxpass? Thank you so much for the update, glad to hear the process is quick!


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

mentos said:


> Thanks for the tip. I tried it with an obviously pornographic website and it still let it through. Haha, doh.


HA!! You almost made me spit water all over my keyboard due to  laughing.  Well played.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

@hiroMYhero 
Thanks for that post and smile it brought to my face.  Kudos to the person who wrote that as well.  Heartfelt, uplifting and hopeful in one nice package.  Very much needed in times like this.


----------



## jacandjan

ZCarroll said:


> So they are refunding paid in full APs now? Is that just because yours expired during the closure time? Is it a straightforward prorate and does it include maxpass? Thank you so much for the update, glad to hear the process is quick!



We live in Oregon and had paid in full flex pass with no maxpass that expire in November. She took our pass numbers and then put me on a short hold while she filled out the refund form (her words) She said that was all she needed at this point since no one knows when the parks will open at this point. Our refund will be determined when that is known.


----------



## azdisneylover

hiroMYhero said:


> My DD was a CM for the past 10 years and has many CM friends throughout the Disney Parks.
> This was posted on her Facebook feed by DL CM, S. Daffron:
> 
> I have been anticipating today, all week.  It wasn't the furlough I was dreading.  Today was my last walk of the park.  I have not had to really think about it because I was working.  I anticipated the solemn feeling of an empty park.  Walking through kitchens that were once alive with excitement, now dark and quiet.  No cast, no guests..no energy.  Boy was I wrong.  When I woke up today, that had all disappeared.  My outlook flipped upside down.  I walked the park in anticipation of something I never imagined being a part of, The Opening Day of Disneyland.
> 
> I spent the day imagining the triumphant return of the cast.  We are all scattered right now, but that energy, that interaction with a guest that creates the Magic, is still alive and well.  Eventually we will busy putting all the finishing touches on the park as we get ready to invite our guests back.  I get goosebumps just thinking about lining Main Street and the roar from the cast as the gates open and the smiling faces make there way to the Castle.
> 
> We will be welcoming back Annual Passholders, friends from far and near and introducing some guests to the Magic for the very first time.  I am sure some things will have to be different, but the glimmer in our eyes, the joy in our smiles and the sense of awe and excitement from our guests will be just as genuine.
> 
> As we wait, as we really have no idea of timelines, I want to challenge my fellow cast members to pause and remember the events and interactions that make what we do, day in and day out, different than any job in the world.  The circumstances of today do not define us.  Continue to make Magic with those in your immediate circles, reach out to cast and tell stories that inspire and remember that this will end.  I am grateful for you all, whether or not we have even met.  If you have earned your ears that makes us family.  I look forward to the day we are back doing what we do best.  Until that day, be safe my friends.
> 
> "See you all real soon!"View attachment 489184”



Oh, my. This touched my heart. We were supposed to be at Disneyland celebrating the triplets turning 18, hubby turning 29+ for the umpteen time, and reading this made me cry because we don't know when or even if we will be back any time soon (after the parks are open again).  
Stay safe everyone. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

mentos said:


> Anyway, in an attempt to drive this train back on topic....
> 
> *1) I really hope Soarin over CA is extended
> 2) For the love of all things Disney, I want the dang MSEP back.*
> 
> Had planned on Tokyo Disney this summer (which has a version of the parade), but that’s a no-go



Yes please!!!!! Although I’d be even happier with PtN. Also get HM back running ASAP! Maybe after some of these strict social distancing measures are lifted in the next month or so Disneyland construction workers can get back to work to hopefully finish some of the refurbishments they haven’t completed yet.


----------



## mentos

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Yes please!!!!! Although I’d be even happier with PtN. Also get HM back running ASAP! Maybe after some of these strict social distancing measures are lifted in the next month or so Disneyland construction workers can get back to work to hopefully finish some of the refurbishments they haven’t completed yet.



At the risk of sounding old...PtN is too loud for me, and the lights make me dizzy

it’s a good parade though, but I wear earplugs and look away sometimes


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

mentos said:


> At the risk of sounding old...PtN is too loud for me, and the lights make me dizzy
> 
> it’s a good parade though, but I wear earplugs and look away sometimes



Ill take whatever Disney is willing to offer whenever it is deemed safe enough to go.


----------



## mentos

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Ill take whatever Disney is willing to offer whenever it is deemed safe enough to go.



right on. you know what, I’ll one up you. I’ll take a ride on SUPERSTAR LIMO at this point!

wait! Hold on...

i would ride superstar limo, get stuck on a rocket rod, and accidentally eat the fake snow soap if it means being back at DL.


----------



## SeaDis

Disney (stock) Falls on Downgrades as Park Woes Offset Streaming Gains

Walt Disney was cut to neutral from buy-equivalent ratings at UBS and Credit Suisse, which said the company’s theme parks exposure to Covid-19 is now outweighing catalysts from its video-streaming foray. Shares fell 2.6% pre-market.

UBS analyst John Hodulik lowered his price target to $114 from $162, saying theme park “profitability will be impaired for a longer period of time given the lingering effects of the outbreak and *now assume an opening date of Jan. 1 as our base case”.*


*Well, that's an unwelcome headline on Monday morning.  Important to note this analyst is not reporting "news" but rather using Jan 1st date to calculate earnings and a price target (i.e. "base case").  He shouldn't have official information because the company would have to report it if official.  I'm going to choose not to agree with this one.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SeaDis said:


> Disney (stock) Falls on Downgrades as Park Woes Offset Streaming Gains
> 
> Walt Disney was cut to neutral from buy-equivalent ratings at UBS and Credit Suisse, which said the company’s theme parks exposure to Covid-19 is now outweighing catalysts from its video-streaming foray. Shares fell 2.6% pre-market.
> 
> UBS analyst John Hodulik lowered his price target to $114 from $162, saying theme park “profitability will be impaired for a longer period of time given the lingering effects of the outbreak and *now assume an opening date of Jan. 1 as our base case”.*
> 
> 
> *Well, that's an unwelcome headline on Monday morning.  Important to note this analyst is not reporting "news" but rather using Jan 1st date to calculate earnings and a price target (i.e. "base case").  He shouldn't have official information because the company would have to report it if official.  I'm going to choose not to agree with this one.


ROFL. Glad you got ahead of this though because you know someone might think that’s a real thing beyond a random date on a calendar!


----------



## gottalovepluto

jacandjan said:


> We live in Oregon and had paid in full flex pass with no maxpass that expire in November. She took our pass numbers and then put me on a short hold while she filled out the refund form (her words) She said that was all she needed at this point since no one knows when the parks will open at this point. Our refund will be determined when that is known.


I’m confused... they’re only refunding you until the park opens again? I thought they were refunding whatever was left on your pass...


----------



## gottalovepluto

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Yes please!!!!! Although I’d be even happier with PtN. Also get HM back running ASAP! Maybe after some of these strict social distancing measures are lifted in the next month or so Disneyland construction workers can get back to work to hopefully finish some of the refurbishments they haven’t completed yet.


Construction is legal in CA. Disney’s budget is another matter.


----------



## dina444444

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m confused... they’re only refunding you until the park opens again? I thought they were refunding whatever was left on your pass...


The refund is to be for the amount of time the parks are closed and your pass will maintain is original expiration date.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Re: Villains Night Tickets, originally scheduled for 4/30/20
From this week's  _MP DLR Update_ (4/20-26/20):
_Disney has postponed the Disneyland After Dark: Villains Nite event which was to have taken place on April 30, 2020. Disney says, "We are working on rescheduling options and hope to have more to share soon."
Visitors who had already purchased a ticket to the sold-out event will automatically receive a ticket for the rescheduled event once a date is selected. However, anyone who purchased a ticket and prefers a refund can call (714) 781-4636 to request one._

Also from this week's_ Update:
Disney has also postponed until Saturday, August 29 a Girl Scout Bridging event that was to take place at Disney California Adventure on Saturday, May 9._


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

theluckyrabbit said:


> Re: Villains Night Tickets, originally scheduled for 4/30/20
> From this week's  _MP DLR Update_ (4/20-26/20):
> _Disney has postponed the Disneyland After Dark: Villains Nite event which was to have taken place on April 30, 2020. Disney says, "We are working on rescheduling options and hope to have more to share soon."
> Visitors who had already purchased a ticket to the sold-out event will automatically receive a ticket for the rescheduled event once a date is selected. However, anyone who purchased a ticket and prefers a refund can call (714) 781-4636 to request one._
> 
> Also from this week's_ Update:
> Disney has also postponed until Saturday, August 29 a Girl Scout Bridging event that was to take place at Disney California Adventure on Saturday, May 9._


 
so judging from the update I’m going to assume that Disneyland more likely than not is probably going to open sometime in August hopefully


----------



## gottalovepluto

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> so judging from the update I’m going to assume that Disneyland more likely than not is probably going to open sometime in August hopefully


I don’t get that read at all. All I see is they expect to be open at the end of August. They are accepting reservations starting June 1 so therefore Disneyland expects to be open then. An event like above is something they want at a quiet time so the soonest quiet time they could plan it after June 1 is end of Aug. Schools are in, Halloween hasn’t started.


----------



## sophy1996

theluckyrabbit said:


> Re: Villains Night Tickets, originally scheduled for 4/30/20
> From this week's  _MP DLR Update_ (4/20-26/20):
> _Disney has postponed the Disneyland After Dark: Villains Nite event which was to have taken place on April 30, 2020. Disney says, "We are working on rescheduling options and hope to have more to share soon."
> Visitors who had already purchased a ticket to the sold-out event will automatically receive a ticket for the rescheduled event once a date is selected. However, anyone who purchased a ticket and prefers a refund can call (714) 781-4636 to request one._



I called earlier (after postponement was announced) and asked for a refund for the Villains Night tix because I don’t know that we will be able to go on whatever date they reschedule it on, and was flatly denied. Maybe they’ve changed the policy?


----------



## midnight star

sophy1996 said:


> I called earlier (after postponement was announced) and asked for a refund for the Villains Night tix because I don’t know that we will be able to go on whatever date they reschedule it on, and was flatly denied. Maybe they’ve changed the policy?


On the Facebook group I'm on, the comments mention the same thing. People are denied the refund, but are told that the event is postponed.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> On the Facebook group I'm on, the comments mention the same thing. People are denied the refund, but are told that the event is postponed.


I hope they are filing chargebacks galore. That’s ridiculous.


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> I hope they are filing chargebacks galore. That’s ridiculous.


It's odd. I will keep an eye on things and report back if anyone gets a refund, but so far people have been told since it's postponed they essentially won't get a refund. They are told to wait until the new date is announced.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> It's odd. I will keep an eye on things and report back if anyone gets a refund, but so far people have been told since it's postponed they essentially won't get a refund. They are told to wait until the new date is announced.


Wow. That’s gutsy and shmucky of Disney but... sounds like it’s working for them and everyone is just letting Disney watch over their cash for them.

Because I’m in a stir the pot mood- WDW guests got/will get refunds on their cancelled events.

ETA: don’t mean that in a rub it in your face sort of way, just giving y’all ammo if you didn’t realize that


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Wow. That’s gutsy and shmucky of Disney but... sounds like it’s working for them and everyone is just letting Disney watch over their cash for them.
> 
> Because I’m in a stir the pot mood- WDW guests got/will get refunds on their cancelled events.
> 
> ETA: don’t mean that in a rub it in your face sort of way, just giving y’all ammo if you didn’t realize that


I am not doing villains night, but I'm watching the situation b/c I do enjoy going to the Halloween party. I am hoping that still happens this year, but if the virus were to comeback and cause that to get cancelled or the parks close again, I am wondering if Disney would do refunds. You can't really postpone a Halloween party.


----------



## midnight star

I also got this email today. The info is the same info that was posted on the site last week. I suspect phone lines will be busy since I’m sure other passholders got the email.


----------



## amelia18

Not to sound stupid, but is filing a chargeback the same as disputing a charge? Just curious because I'm outside the time limit for Chase for disputing the charge for villains night, which like everyone else I was denied the refund for, but was wondering if chargeback was something differet I could try.


----------



## gottalovepluto

amelia18 said:


> Not to sound stupid, but is filing a chargeback the same as disputing a charge? Just curious because I'm outside the time limit for Chase for disputing the charge for villains night, which like everyone else I was denied the refund for, but was wondering if chargeback was something differet I could try.


Dang! Too bad. Yes, dispute basically = chargeback. You dispute it and it leads to a chargeback.

I hope they offer you a refund when the new date comes out!!

edit: not a stupid q!


----------



## mentos

amelia18 said:


> Not to sound stupid, but is filing a chargeback the same as disputing a charge? Just curious because I'm outside the time limit for Chase for disputing the charge for villains night, which like everyone else I was denied the refund for, but was wondering if chargeback was something differet I could try.



for goods and services, the time limit for Visa transactions is 120 days from the date you expected to receive the good/service, or were notified you weren’t getting it...so long as the original charge date was <540 days.

it’s how one disputes plane tickets purchased 4-6 months in advance (common)

absolutely ignore whatever Chase says because Visa and MC govern the rules for chargebacks.

that said, I would wait for Disney...they’re usually pretty equitable. If the proposal doesn’t work for you, file the chargeback as they changed the terms you agreed upon (delivery of service on X date)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

sophy1996 said:


> I called earlier (after postponement was announced) and asked for a refund for the Villains Night tix because I don’t know that we will be able to go on whatever date they reschedule it on, and was flatly denied. Maybe they’ve changed the policy?


MP is pretty conservative with their information and won't publish anything unless they get it from Disney. So I would assume that they got the phone number and refund information from someone at Disney and got the okay to publish it. If Disney is waiting for an official rescheduled date before they can start issuing refunds, then wait for that date to be published, and call that number!
In the meantime, I agree with the poster below. 



mentos said:


> for goods and services, the time limit for Visa transactions is 120 days from the date you expected to receive the good/service, or were notified you weren’t getting it...so long as the original charge date was <540 days.
> 
> it’s how one disputes plane tickets purchased 4-6 months in advance (common)
> 
> absolutely ignore whatever Chase says because Visa and MC govern the rules for chargebacks.
> 
> that said, I would wait for Disney...they’re usually pretty equitable. If the proposal doesn’t work for you, file the chargeback as they changed the terms you agreed upon (delivery of service on X date)


----------



## amelia18

mentos said:


> for goods and services, the time limit for Visa transactions is 120 days from the date you expected to receive the good/service, or were notified you weren’t getting it...so long as the original charge date was <540 days.
> 
> it’s how one disputes plane tickets purchased 4-6 months in advance (common)
> 
> absolutely ignore whatever Chase says because Visa and MC govern the rules for chargebacks.
> 
> that said, I would wait for Disney...they’re usually pretty equitable. If the proposal doesn’t work for you, file the chargeback as they changed the terms you agreed upon (delivery of service on X date)



Oh, interesting! Thank you for the info, I had no idea. I'm glad to at least have some method of recourse if they still don't refund once the new date is announced. I want to be optimistic that I won't be totally SOL, but we'll see...it's going to be tough to get there from New York with an already crowded company PTO calendar for the second half of the year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## azdisneylover

Good luck to all in getting refunds. We all want to get back to the parks when WE can make it. We are being responsible adults and sometimes, we have to get the refund and start at the beginning of planning a new trip.


----------



## gottalovepluto

amelia18 said:


> Oh, interesting! Thank you for the info, I had no idea. I'm glad to at least have some method of recourse if they still don't refund once the new date is announced. I want to be optimistic that I won't be totally SOL, but we'll see...it's going to be tough to get there from New York with an already crowded company PTO calendar for the second half of the year. Fingers crossed!


Googling Chase says you have 60 days from the charge to dispute but I just flied a dispute (on a totally separate issue) on a charge from the first week of Feb.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Called this morning at 8:20 to extend my Flex Pass.  Had to redial several times before I got through.  Waited on hold for about 22 minutes, about double what the automated voice said it would be.  It took maybe 4 minutes to handle once the cast member answered, so about 25 minutes start to finish.


----------



## sgrap

socaldisneylover said:


> Called this morning at 8:20 to extend my Flex Pass.  Had to redial several times before I got through.  Waited on hold for about 22 minutes, about double what the automated voice said it would be.  It took maybe 4 minutes to handle once the cast member answered, so about 25 minutes start to finish.


Do we have to call to extend it, or will it happen automatically? Ours expire mid-August.


----------



## midnight star

At noon today, Governor Newsom is supposed to outline a more specific plan to reopen california. So maybe that will give some insight to things reopening.


----------



## dina444444

sgrap said:


> Do we have to call to extend it, or will it happen automatically? Ours expire mid-August.


You have to call if you are on a payment plan.


----------



## sgrap

dina444444 said:


> You have to call if you are on a payment plan.


Ah, got it, that makes sense!  We are out of state, so paid in full.  Thanks!


----------



## mentos

gottalovepluto said:


> Googling Chase says you have 60 days from the charge to dispute but I just flied a dispute (on a totally separate issue) on a charge from the first week of Feb.



See my above response re: disputes, you have much, much longer than 60 days (in most cases) to file a dispute. The federal law governing CC disputes is 60 days, but Visa and Mastercard have much more expansive chargeback rules in place for transactions on their network regardless of bank (up to 540 days from the date of charge, so long as you are within 120 days of the expected "delivery" date).


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> At noon today, Governor Newsom is supposed to outline a more specific plan to reopen california. So maybe that will give some insight to things reopening.



can you please let us know if he says anything new? I can’t even watch. Makes my blood pressure go up!


----------



## MouseFiend

So if my Flex AP is supposed to expire on May 25th but I didn’t get to use it the last two months because of the closure, is my extension for two months whenever the parks open back up or is the extension for however long the park was closed, even if my AP was expired for part of that time? The latter doesn’t seem to make sense but that is how the communications read.


----------



## tenneycjt

My mom and i were there march 8-12th, just before t,hey closed. It was such a wonderul trip, people were great, we had the best character meet and greet with anna and elsa.whch had photopass that day, Im still buying photos.We are both immuno compromised, I have diabetes but pretty well controlled. My mom has lung disease and is on oxygen, Even still we look forward to disneyland so much, getting out of town and just imagining the magic. We were planning a trip in november, i even had bought tickets before the price increase, I saw yesterday one ananlyst predicts disneyland wont open till 2O21. i WONDER cinsidering how many disabled people and seniors visit just seeing the amt of ecvs' and wheelchairs, do u think disney would take extra steps to protect this guest base. I hate to think of not being able to visit the park in absence of a vaccine but of course safety has to come first, Any ideas how disney might achieve this?


----------



## mentos

tenneycjt said:


> My mom and i were there march 8-12th, just before t,hey closed. It was such a wonderul trip, people were great, we had the best character meet and greet with anna and elsa.whch had photopass that day, Im still buying photos.We are both immuno compromised, I have diabetes but pretty well controlled. My mom has lung disease and is on oxygen, Even still we look forward to disneyland so much, getting out of town and just imagining the magic. We were planning a trip in november, i even had bought tickets before the price increase, I saw yesterday one ananlyst predicts disneyland wont open till 2O21. i WONDER cinsidering how many disabled people and seniors visit just seeing the amt of ecvs' and wheelchairs, do u think disney would take extra steps to protect this guest base. I hate to think of not being able to visit the park in absence of a vaccine but of course safety has to come first, Any ideas how disney might achieve this?



We were there just before closure too... bittersweet thinking back to it. Weather was perfect.

There's a very large thread addressing rumors and whatnot on DISboards that is very robust (I think 53+ pages). Click here. The thread is titled "Rumor about “modified experiences” when Disney reopens (read 1st post for potential modifications being considered)"


----------



## Aurora0427

I was also there right before it closed.... took my girls March 5 and they announced closures a week later. It was truly a perfect day with perfect weather.


----------



## mentos

Aurora0427 said:


> I was also there right before it closed.... took my girls March 5 and they announced closures a week later. It was truly a perfect day with perfect weather.



It almost seems unreal, doesn't it? Like it was years ago? People laughing, enjoying F&W festival, just being a little nervous & extra cautious with hand washing and keeping distance. Not thinking that DL would actually close, much less the entire economy grinding to a halt <2 weeks later. 

Such a weird thought.


----------



## midnight star

Aurora0427 said:


> can you please let us know if he says anything new? I can’t even watch. Makes my blood pressure go up!


I couldn't watch since I was still working and had my phone on for calls. I was following along on Twitter. Not really much updates. But they are allowing more healthcare options to open up that got cancelled due to the virus. So the may help the hospital situations that aren't overwhelmed. Also, they are increasing testing. And I believe CA is the first state to do testing for people without symptoms. Maybe if more people get tested they can open up the state more? He didn't mention anything about big gatherings or theme parks


----------



## tenneycjt

That lst


mentos said:


> It almost seems unreal, doesn't it? Like it was years ago? People laughing, enjoying F&W festival, just being a little nervous & extra cautious with hand washing and keeping distance. Not thinking that DL would actually close, much less the entire economy grinding to a halt <2 weeks later.
> 
> Such a weird thought.


I know it was so nice except for the torrential rain on the 12th on the day we left, But i love to shop and in the stores soetimes its hard to move in there, i just dont know how disneyland can handle that many guests and keep it safe. I had no idea until we wereheading to the airport that thye had announced the closure. Thinking that might be my last trip for awile makes me so sad, It is literally the only thing i look forward too and it keeps me going, planning the nxt trip. I still can hardly believe it has happened,


----------



## Gaugersaurus

MouseFiend said:


> So if my Flex AP is supposed to expire on May 25th but I didn’t get to use it the last two months because of the closure, is my extension for two months whenever the parks open back up or is the extension for however long the park was closed, even if my AP was expired for part of that time? The latter doesn’t seem to make sense but that is how the communications read.


No one really knows how Disney will handle it but I expect they will add the # of days closed to the original expiration date of your pass. 

Example: Disneyland closed March 14th and reopens on June 1st which is 79 days. My AP expired on March 16th and will be extended to June 3rd (79 days) effectively giving me back the 3 days I lost due to the closure. Using the same math your pass would have its expiration date extended to Aug 12th.


----------



## midnight star

mentos said:


> It almost seems unreal, doesn't it? Like it was years ago? People laughing, enjoying F&W festival, just being a little nervous & extra cautious with hand washing and keeping distance. Not thinking that DL would actually close, much less the entire economy grinding to a halt <2 weeks later.
> 
> Such a weird thought.


I feel the same way. My last visit was on the first day of Food and Wine and Magic Happens parade. That was about 3 weeks or so before the park closed. I made sure to be extra vigilant with hand washing. I also didn't think twice about standing in the big crowd of people for the parade or at the booths. Thankfully I didn't sick (well, that I know of). But I'm still in shock at just how much everything has come to a halt over this. 

I'm crossing my fingers that in the next few weeks as the testing goes up we get more answers to things like sports and them parks. But who knows.


----------



## Aurora0427

mentos said:


> It almost seems unreal, doesn't it? Like it was years ago? People laughing, enjoying F&W festival, just being a little nervous & extra cautious with hand washing and keeping distance. Not thinking that DL would actually close, much less the entire economy grinding to a halt <2 weeks later.
> 
> Such a weird thought.



Totally. I actually can’t look at our pictures from that day without crying. It seems like a lifetime ago. I’m so glad we saw the new parade that day. I think about how everything has changed and how different everything is going to be for a very long time and I’m filled with such an overwhelming sense of sadness. Kind of ready for 2022.


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> I couldn't watch since I was still working and had my phone on for calls. I was following along on Twitter. Not really much updates. But they are allowing more healthcare options to open up that got cancelled due to the virus. So the may help the hospital situations that aren't overwhelmed. Also, they are increasing testing. And I believe CA is the first state to do testing for people without symptoms. Maybe if more people get tested they can open up the state more? He didn't mention anything about big gatherings or theme parks



This is moving in a more positive direction. Thanks!


----------



## tenneycjt

Aurora0427 said:


> Totally. I actually can’t look at our pictures from that day without crying. It seems like a lifetime ago. I’m so glad we saw the new parade that day. I think about how everything has changed and how different everything is going to be for a very long time and I’m filled with such an overwhelming sense of sadness. Kind of ready for 2022.


I agree i was looking at my photos yesterday so bittersweet


----------



## Geemo

tenneycjt said:


> That lst
> 
> I know it was so nice except for the torrential rain on the 12th on the day we left, But i love to shop and in the stores soetimes its hard to move in there, i just dont know how disneyland can handle that many guests and keep it safe. I had no idea until we wereheading to the airport that thye had announced the closure. Thinking that might be my last trip for awile makes me so sad, It is literally the only thing i look forward too and it keeps me going, planning the nxt trip. I still can hardly believe it has happened,


I renewed my AP w/MP last October for my Halloween solo trip.  From October to May, I generally make trips down at least once a month any where from over night to a full week.  Just depends on the cost of airfare and who is traveling with me.  In March I went down with my DGD-22 and her BFF for a full week.  We had a blast even with the rain.
We were in the lobby waiting for our ride to SNA when the CLOSURE news was announced.

I too have missed my travels down to DLR but I understand.  Social distancing and the CDC guidelines at DLR  are a true mind-boggling thought.

Because if the current news regarding Covid-19, I chose to contact Disney and request the prorated AP refund offer.  On hold for 1.25hours and 20 minutes for the CM to process.

The thought of another Covid-19 wave along with the traditional flu next Fall/Winter is a little scary.  Due to my advance age, I feel it's best to strongly adhere to the CDC recommendations.  I feel it might be sometime before I get to return to DLR, even after they do open.

It's sad to see the empty pictures of the park on TV-ABC.  I truly hope Disneyland can and will open soon. 

Until then stay safe.

Geemo


----------



## tenneycjt

Im so sorry u had to cancel your pass,sounds like u really got good use out of it. It doesnt seem fair that something that we love so dearly can just be taken from us and because we have underlying conditions or older that we have that much more to worry about than those who are healthy, I hope u can return to the parks in due time and be a kind again at heart


----------



## Geemo

tenneycjt said:


> Im so sorry u had to cancel your pass,sounds like u really got good use out of it. It doesnt seem fair that something that we love so dearly can just be taken from us and because we have underlying conditions or older that we have that much more to worry about than those who are healthy, I hope u can return to the parks in due time and be a kind again at heart


Thank you...
I am sad for those that have had to cancel their trips and especially the "Once in a Lifetime" trips.

I have been every fortunate for the multiple times I have been to Disneyland and I know in time I will return.  
When it's time, I will renew my AP and start booking trips.  It's one of the things I love to do.

Until then my activities will keep me closer to home, just as it does for many.

G


----------



## gottalovepluto

Geemo said:


> Thank you...
> I am sad for those that have had to cancel their trips and especially the "Once in a Lifetime" trips.
> 
> I have been every fortunate for the multiple times I have been to Disneyland and I know in time I will return.
> When it's time, I will renew my AP and start booking trips.  It's one of the things I love to do.
> 
> Until then my activities will keep me closer to home, just as it does for many.
> 
> G


Did they say you will get a refund for the duration of your pass or just for the closure period?


----------



## mamapenguin

Geemo said:


> I renewed my AP w/MP last October for my Halloween solo trip.  From October to May, I generally make trips down at least once a month any where from over night to a full week.  Just depends on the cost of airfare and who is traveling with me.  In March I went down with my DGD-22 and her BFF for a full week.  We had a blast even with the rain.
> We were in the lobby waiting for our ride to SNA when the CLOSURE news was announced.
> 
> I too have missed my travels down to DLR but I understand.  Social distancing and the CDC guidelines at DLR  are a true mind-boggling thought.
> 
> Because if the current news regarding Covid-19, I chose to contact Disney and request the prorated AP refund offer.  On hold for 1.25hours and 20 minutes for the CM to process.
> 
> The thought of another Covid-19 wave along with the traditional flu next Fall/Winter is a little scary.  Due to my advance age, I feel it's best to strongly adhere to the CDC recommendations.  I feel it might be sometime before I get to return to DLR, even after they do open.
> 
> It's sad to see the empty pictures of the park on TV-ABC.  I truly hope Disneyland can and will open soon.
> 
> Until then stay safe.
> 
> Geemo


Does your prorated refund include Maxpass? We have passes with Maxpass that expire in September and I’m contemplating the refund option.


----------



## Geemo

mamapenguin said:


> Does your prorated refund include Maxpass? We have passes with Maxpass that expire in September and I’m contemplating the refund option.


I'm not sure....  This is the sentence about a refund in the email I received.
"_*As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of their Passports, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period. *_ "
I asked the CM how Disney would be calculating the "partial refund".  They were not sure.
I asked if Disney would take the amount I paid for AP W/MP divided by 365 days...  ($899 ÷ 365 = $2.46 per day )
AND then multiply by the number of days Disneyland was closed due to the virus.  They still could not answer...

Guess we will have to wait and see.

Originally, I was planning to extend my pass.  But with the possible severity of Covid-19 to old fogies (like me) and the thought of a second wave that might come....   I need to take a wait and see approach to when I am willing to hop a flight, take a taxi, stay in a hotel and join thousands of my DisneyFan Friends in the park. 

Until then I will sit back and enjoy the Disney Screen Saver Slideshow I have on my computer.


EDIT...
When I look at the blockout calendar, my Deluxe AP is valid for 257 in both park days.  
That equals about $3.50 for each day my AP is available to enter either park.
Today was the 37th day my AP has missed   37 x $3.50 = $129.50


----------



## Geemo

gottalovepluto said:


> Did they say you will get a refund for the duration of your pass or just for the closure period?


The CM had no answers as to how Disney was handling the "Partial Refund". 

I would only expect Disney to refund the number of days the park was closed that my pass was not blocked.
Now that I think of it... that would change the math a little.  When I look at the blockout calendar my Deluxe pass is valid for 257 both park days.  That equals about $3.50 for each day my AP is available to enter either park.

Today was the 37th day it was closed for my Deluxe AP .....     37 x $3.50 = $129.50
It will be a nice down payment on a new AP when I get to  return


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> Did they say you will get a refund for the duration of your pass or just for the closure period?


This is from the AP email I received on Tuesday, 4/21/20:
"As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of their Passports, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive *a partial refund for the theme park closure period*. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-4567."


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Thank you to everyone for keeping this thread on topic and on track! Good job! Even when there were enticing rabbit trails, you worked together to get the thread back on topic and to keep it going. Way to go, DISers!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New app update: version 5.12. Make sure your Disneyland App is the latest version!


----------



## midnight star

Gaugersaurus said:


> No one really knows how Disney will handle it but I expect they will add the # of days closed to the original expiration date of your pass.
> 
> Example: Disneyland closed March 14th and reopens on June 1st which is 79 days. My AP expired on March 16th and will be extended to June 3rd (79 days) effectively giving me back the 3 days I lost due to the closure. Using the same math your pass would have its expiration date extended to Aug 12th.


My situation is similar to yours, but when I asked the CM if that is how my extension would work, she wasn't sure. My pass originally expired 3/30, but got extended to 4/30. Now it's extended to 5/31.  I am assuming yes it will essentially be 16 days since that is how many days I missed.


----------



## Mark_E

Had a disappointing response on Twitter.
Mentioned I was a FlexPass holder based in the UK and wanted to take refund for the closure period. I asked - "Is there any way I can do this without calling. It is prohibitively expensive for me to do so unfortunately so emailing (or receiving a callback) would be preferable"

The response:
Hi there Mark. Thank you for your patience as we worked to collect all available information. At this time, calling is still the best way to obtain assistance. If you wish to choose one of the alternative options, please contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-4567 so that we may note this alternative option on your account. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries. 

So basically, no, there's no other option for people like me. I may just have to buy some Skype credit and try their option.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

midnight star said:


> My situation is similar to yours, but when I asked the CM if that is how my extension would work, she wasn't sure. My pass originally expired 3/30, but got extended to 4/30. Now it's extended to 5/31.  I am assuming yes it will essentially be 16 days since that is how many days I missed.


I'm actually curious how they're going to consider blockout days. For Sig, Sig+, Flex, & Premier the days are pretty much 1 to 1 unless the closure lasts until the holidays. Will they give the SoCal & Deluxe passes back all the "good to go" dates they lost or will they just do the simple extension into the summer blockout days.


----------



## mentos

Mark_E said:


> So basically, no, there's no other option for people like me. I may just have to buy some Skype credit and try their option.



I checked real quick, Skype's unlimited plan (calls from UK to US/CAN/MEX + US Territories) is £6.00 for a month (0.30p/min after 2000 mins), with a free trial for the first month. You could sign up under the free trial, call DL, and then cancel (or keep until all of your AP & possibly hotel issues are solved). Good luck!

EDIT: Actually, if you expand the plans available, there's a United States only one for £2.40/month with first month free.


----------



## Winnowill

Mark_E said:


> Had a disappointing response on Twitter.
> Mentioned I was a FlexPass holder based in the UK and wanted to take refund for the closure period. I asked - "Is there any way I can do this without calling. It is prohibitively expensive for me to do so unfortunately so emailing (or receiving a callback) would be preferable"
> 
> The response:
> Hi there Mark. Thank you for your patience as we worked to collect all available information. At this time, calling is still the best way to obtain assistance. If you wish to choose one of the alternative options, please contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-4567 so that we may note this alternative option on your account. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> 
> So basically, no, there's no other option for people like me. I may just have to buy some Skype credit and try their option.


Do you have to pay hefty international rates to call France? I know that if you call the guest services line at WDW, they can transfer you to Disneyland Paris to avoid international calling rates - maybe DLP can do that in reverse?


----------



## mrstrong

I called on a weekday (don't remember which) around 8pm PDT and didn't have to wait on hold at all.


----------



## Mark_E

mentos said:


> I checked real quick, Skype's unlimited plan (calls from UK to US/CAN/MEX + US Territories) is £6.00 for a month (0.30p/min after 2000 mins), with a free trial for the first month. You could sign up under the free trial, call DL, and then cancel (or keep until all of your AP & possibly hotel issues are solved). Good luck!
> 
> EDIT: Actually, if you expand the plans available, there's a United States only one for £2.40/month with first month free.


Thanks! Looks like it might be easier than I first thought. I will give it a bit longer before calling, just to hopefully not have to wait so long. 

I gotta say, I had a blast the 7 weeks I was an AP holder, visiting 9 times if you include the two hours the night I bought my pass! I can't wait to get back.


----------



## Geemo

mrstrong said:


> I called on a weekday (don't remember which) around 8pm PDT and didn't have to wait on hold at all.


When I called the first time it was outside of their working hours.  The message said "8am to 7pm Pacific Time"

I call about 1:30pm PT and waited on hold for 1.25 hours.


----------



## mentos

Mark_E said:


> Thanks! Looks like it might be easier than I first thought. I will give it a bit longer before calling, just to hopefully not have to wait so long.



I got bored and found that the average cost of a 10 minute call between the US and UK in 2001 was €2.83. Accounting for the exchange rate at the time and inflation to 2020, that 10 minute call would be USD $4.97 in today's dollars, or just over 4 quid.

So a 90 minute call to Disneyland in 2001 to resolve an AP issue would have cost $44.73/£36.22 in 2020 terms.

Mind you that Premium AP was $199 at the time ($290-$299 in 2020 dollars).


----------



## WonkaKid

Not confirmed but this article suggests that DL/DW won’t open until sometime next year. I pray  that isn’t true. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ikely-open-gates-2021-according-analysts.html


----------



## mentos

WonkaKid said:


> Not confirmed but this article suggests that DL/DW won’t open until sometime next year. I pray  that isn’t true.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ikely-open-gates-2021-according-analysts.html



The headline should read: “Man at a desk in Switzerland makes somewhat random guess at when park 3000 miles away opens.”


----------



## Cedric Rose

Seriously it’s all guess work.


----------



## LisaT91403

I have a Signature AP, with an expiration date of 6/22. I tried calling the AP line yesterday a few times, and just a got busy signal (remember those?!) I got the same busy signal several times today, but then eventually got through...but was on hold for just shy of 2 hours before anyone answered.

The CM I spoke with told me that the "partial refund" meant that I could get reimbursed from the date of closing (3/14) through April 4th only. If I chose to take a refund for those 3 weeks, then my pass would not be extended at all. In other words...I could get a refund for 3 weeks, or I could take a 3 month extension once the parks open again. This made no sense to me, and I said that I wanted the entire 3 months refunded. She said that the passes are non-refundable, so their offer of 3 weeks was quite generous. I asked her how much the 3 weeks would amount to, and she said she didn't have a calculator (?!) She suggested I talk to a supervisor, and agreed. Then she promptly disconnected the call.

Since it had already been over 2 hours at this point, I gave up. But I am curious if anyone else has been told that the refund is only for a 3 week period.


----------



## Aurora0427

LisaT91403 said:


> I have a Signature AP, with an expiration date of 6/22. I tried calling the AP line yesterday a few times, and just a got busy signal (remember those?!) I got the same busy signal several times today, but then eventually got through...but was on hold for just shy of 2 hours before anyone answered.
> 
> The CM I spoke with told me that the "partial refund" meant that I could get reimbursed from the date of closing (3/14) through April 4th only. If I chose to take a refund for those 3 weeks, then my pass would not be extended at all. In other words...I could get a refund for 3 weeks, or I could take a 3 month extension once the parks open again. This made no sense to me, and I said that I wanted the entire 3 months refunded. She said that the passes are non-refundable, so their offer of 3 weeks was quite generous. I asked her how much the 3 weeks would amount to, and she said she didn't have a calculator (?!) She suggested I talk to a supervisor, and agreed. Then she promptly disconnected the call.
> 
> Since it had already been over 2 hours at this point, I gave up. But I am curious if anyone else has been told that the refund is only for a 3 week period.



Oh geez. If this is true, this is BAD. Really really bad. Hopefully you just received a very poor CM, such behavior is unbelievable considering you waited 2 hours to speak with someone. What a mess.


----------



## Version 6

Surely that's not legal. I'm not from the States but there must be some kind of consumer protection against a company not delivering on a service they have agreed to provide and for which you have paid in advance.


----------



## midnight star

LisaT91403 said:


> I have a Signature AP, with an expiration date of 6/22. I tried calling the AP line yesterday a few times, and just a got busy signal (remember those?!) I got the same busy signal several times today, but then eventually got through...but was on hold for just shy of 2 hours before anyone answered.
> 
> The CM I spoke with told me that the "partial refund" meant that I could get reimbursed from the date of closing (3/14) through April 4th only. If I chose to take a refund for those 3 weeks, then my pass would not be extended at all. In other words...I could get a refund for 3 weeks, or I could take a 3 month extension once the parks open again. This made no sense to me, and I said that I wanted the entire 3 months refunded. She said that the passes are non-refundable, so their offer of 3 weeks was quite generous. I asked her how much the 3 weeks would amount to, and she said she didn't have a calculator (?!) She suggested I talk to a supervisor, and agreed. Then she promptly disconnected the call.
> 
> Since it had already been over 2 hours at this point, I gave up. But I am curious if anyone else has been told that the refund is only for a 3 week period.


WOW that sounds horrible. I would def call back. Hopefully you get a nicer CM.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SeaDis said:


> Disney (stock) Falls on Downgrades as Park Woes Offset Streaming Gains
> 
> Walt Disney was cut to neutral from buy-equivalent ratings at UBS and Credit Suisse, which said the company’s theme parks exposure to Covid-19 is now outweighing catalysts from its video-streaming foray. Shares fell 2.6% pre-market.
> 
> UBS analyst John Hodulik lowered his price target to $114 from $162, saying theme park “profitability will be impaired for a longer period of time given the lingering effects of the outbreak and *now assume an opening date of Jan. 1 as our base case”.*
> 
> 
> *Well, that's an unwelcome headline on Monday morning.  Important to note this analyst is not reporting "news" but rather using Jan 1st date to calculate earnings and a price target (i.e. "base case").  He shouldn't have official information because the company would have to report it if official.  I'm going to choose not to agree with this one.





WonkaKid said:


> Not confirmed but this article suggests that DL/DW won’t open until sometime next year. I pray  that isn’t true.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ikely-open-gates-2021-according-analysts.html


See the post above (posted on page 65 of this thread) which answers that speculative and unofficial article well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LisaT91403 said:


> I have a Signature AP, with an expiration date of 6/22. I tried calling the AP line yesterday a few times, and just a got busy signal (remember those?!) I got the same busy signal several times today, but then eventually got through...but was on hold for just shy of 2 hours before anyone answered.
> 
> The CM I spoke with told me that the "partial refund" meant that I could get reimbursed from the date of closing (3/14) through April 4th only. If I chose to take a refund for those 3 weeks, then my pass would not be extended at all. In other words...I could get a refund for 3 weeks, or I could take a 3 month extension once the parks open again. This made no sense to me, and I said that I wanted the entire 3 months refunded. She said that the passes are non-refundable, so their offer of 3 weeks was quite generous. I asked her how much the 3 weeks would amount to, and she said she didn't have a calculator (?!) She suggested I talk to a supervisor, and agreed. Then she promptly disconnected the call.
> 
> Since it had already been over 2 hours at this point, I gave up. But I am curious if anyone else has been told that the refund is only for a 3 week period.





Aurora0427 said:


> Oh geez. If this is true, this is BAD. Really really bad. Hopefully you just received a very poor CM, such behavior is unbelievable considering you waited 2 hours to speak with someone. What a mess.





Version 6 said:


> Surely that's not legal. I'm not from the States but there must be some kind of consumer protection against a company not delivering on a service they have agreed to provide and for which you have paid in advance.





midnight star said:


> WOW that sounds horrible. I would def call back. Hopefully you get a nicer CM.


It is being reported on the internet that CMs are not all familiar with the published terms of the AP partial refund/extension offer. When you call, make sure to have a print out or screen shot of the Disneyland webpage offer in front of you. Remain calm and courteous. Offer to read the offer as printed to the CM if necessary. Ask for the name and number for a lead/supervisor if necessary. Hang up and call back if necessary. Do NOT accept what you know to be false and inaccurate information. What is printed on the website and in the official AP emails from Disney is the current and correct information. Many CMs are up to date on the information, but some are tired, confused, and uninformed. Protect yourself by having all the correct information in front of you when you call. And don't waste time arguing with someone you know is wrong. Just remain calm and polite, then hang up and try again with someone else.


----------



## WonkaKid

theluckyrabbit said:


> See the post above (posted on page 65 of this thread) which answers that speculative and unofficial article well.


Thank you (as always ).


----------



## Geemo

theluckyrabbit said:


> It is being reported on the internet that CMs are not all familiar with the published terms of the AP partial refund/extension offer. When you call, make sure to have a print out or screen shot of the Disneyland webpage offer in front of you. Remain calm and courteous. Offer to read the offer as printed to the CM if necessary. Ask for the name and number for a lead/supervisor if necessary. Hang up and call back if necessary. Do NOT accept what you know to be false and inaccurate information. What is printed on the website and in the official AP emails from Disney is the current and correct information. Many CMs are up to date on the information, but some are tired, confused, and uninformed. Protect yourself by having all the correct information in front of you when you call. And don't waste time arguing with someone you know is wrong. Just remain calm and polite, then hang up and try again with someone else.


This is a copy of the email I received

Disney Destinations <disneydestinations@passholder.disneydestinations.com>
Tue 4/21/2020 1:23 PM


----------



## LisaT91403

I was calm and courteous, and I read the email to the CM. She asked if the email said "March 14-April 4th" in it, and I said it did not. She seemed surprised. I think maybe I just need to call back and speak with someone else another time. Maybe I am better off waiting until my pass actually expires in June. I wonder if the refund policy will evolve as the closure continues? I guess we just don't know.


----------



## mentos

Version 6 said:


> Surely that's not legal. I'm not from the States but there must be some kind of consumer protection against a company not delivering on a service they have agreed to provide and for which you have paid in advance.



The AP terms and conditions are typically stacked against the pass holder (pretty much all T&C’s are). This is taken directly from the T&C page (updated 6/26/2017):



			
				Disneyland Resort Annual Pass Terms and Conditions said:
			
		

> Passports are nonrefundable, nontransferable and remain the property of Disney. Restrictions apply including, but not limited to, capacity constraints and *other closures*. Passports do not guarantee Theme Park admission, especially during high attendance periods.
> ...
> Parks, services, entertainment and attractions may change operating hours, close temporarily, or may otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and *without liability.*



By the T&C’s every AP holder agreed to when buying, Disneyland doesn’t owe us anything. Even giving us $5 Disney Dollars and saying “see you next year” is going beyond what all parties agreed to.

Obviously, doing so would be a) bad business, b) bad optics, and c) open to legal challenges based on implied warranty.


----------



## dina444444

LisaT91403 said:


> I was calm and courteous, and I read the email to the CM. She asked if the email said "March 14-April 4th" in it, and I said it did not. She seemed surprised. I think maybe I just need to call back and speak with someone else another time. Maybe I am better off waiting until my pass actually expires in June. I wonder if the refund policy will evolve as the closure continues? I guess we just don't know.


I think the cm was misinformed. They were refunding the payments made between those dates for the people that are choosing to not have their expiration date extended for those on the payment plan.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LisaT91403 said:


> I was calm and courteous, and I read the email to the CM. She asked if the email said "March 14-April 4th" in it, and I said it did not. She seemed surprised. I think maybe I just need to call back and speak with someone else another time. Maybe I am better off waiting until my pass actually expires in June. I wonder if the refund policy will evolve as the closure continues? I guess we just don't know.


I agree that calling back to speak with a different (and hopefully better informed) CM would be preferable. At least you know that you're not the only passholder to go through something like this -- people on IG were reporting this, too. The refund policy might change again if the closure continues much longer (there's no way to know that now), but what is published on the Disneyland website (which agrees with what Disney has been emailing to passholders) is what we definitely do know now about the refunds and extensions. Don't let one misinformed CM confuse you. Call again and if the next CM doesn't do better, ask for a name and number for a supervisor.


----------



## Kender

Agreeing that the CM was either incredibly misinformed or misinterpreted what they were told. It says plainly that the refund will cover the entire closure period if one chooses to take it. What I'm thinking is the CM was misinterpreting as the March 14 - April 4 time frame is the refund for those _*on the payment plan*_ who choose to keep their original expiration. It's a refund of any payment made during that time and all payments are waived until the parks are reopened. Those paid in full are not getting a refund as a default, they are getting an extension unless they choose a refund for the length of the closure period and to maintain their original expiration. This is literally what it says and fairly clear. We just don't know their true interpretation of that (will it be by month? day? how will block out days be handled?).  We just know that regardless it will be the entire closure, not just a short three weeks. We also know for paid in full the refund won't be processed until the parks are scheduled to open.



> ... (I)n lieu of an extension on their annual Passports, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period.



The closure period is not March 14 to April 4. It's already been longer than that.

It only mentions the date here (in the monthly payments section):


> "We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14, 2020 and April 4, 2020."



These dates are only for those on a *monthly payment plan* who do not want the extension. If anyone encounters this again, be sure to mention this fact as well. This does not apply to those who paid in full.

I luckily got a very knowledgeable CM who seemed to be reading the options from a script so it does confuse me how any of them could still be making mistakes... But hey, some things never change  

Reminding me of trying to deal with CMs that didn't think they could honor unexpired Premium vouchers as anything but face value after the pass was discontinued a few years ago and many were getting different answers what would happen (it was officially to be honored as a Sig+, but many missed the memo). It should all work out, but it definitely could take talking to a different CM. So sorry to hear someone waited two hours to get blatantly the wrong answer


----------



## cruisehopeful

Mark_E said:


> Had a disappointing response on Twitter.
> Mentioned I was a FlexPass holder based in the UK and wanted to take refund for the closure period. I asked - "Is there any way I can do this without calling. It is prohibitively expensive for me to do so unfortunately so emailing (or receiving a callback) would be preferable"


If you have a smart phone, you may want to check out the Signal app. I don't pay anything for my Signal app and it includes free international calls.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

@Peachy0118 nice to see a fellow Albertan.


----------



## Peachy0118

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> @Peachy0118 nice to see a fellow Albertan.



Woohoo! Yay! And likewise


----------



## jacandjan

...
Well according to this article construction continues at Universal Studios Hollywood so I would assume Disney could also be doing things now if they choose to.

https://www.micechat.com/257858-why-construction-continues-at-universal-but-not-disney/


----------



## Corpsebride

Yup, here in Hollywood,  Ca. Construction is going strong around town.


----------



## Lkem

Has there been any mention of Disney extending the expiration dates of normal park hopper tickets?  I have already purchased 6 5-day park hoppers, which expire in January 2021.  I'm a teacher, so my last day to use theses tickets would be in August.  I *think* I can try to get refunded through LMTC...but if there's a chance Disney is doing to extend the expiration dates, I could just hang on to them until next summer....   -It'd be nice to keep them, because they were purchased before the price increase...at the same time, it's kind of stressful knowing that my window to use them is closing...


----------



## Winnowill

Lkem said:


> Has there been any mention of Disney extending the expiration dates of normal park hopper tickets?  I have already purchased 6 5-day park hoppers, which expire in January 2021.  I'm a teacher, so my last day to use theses tickets would be in August.  I *think* I can try to get refunded through LMTC...but if there's a chance Disney is doing to extend the expiration dates, I could just hang on to them until next summer....   -It'd be nice to keep them, because they were purchased before the price increase...at the same time, it's kind of stressful knowing that my window to use them is closing...


Well, they will retain their value, even if they expire. I'm in the same boat, and I deliberately bought mine in January to AVOID the price increase. If I wind up having to pay the increase anyway due to having to pay the difference for new tickets, I'll be peeved.


----------



## mentos

Whew, Disney *finally* released guidance for all the DVC members that have been in limbo since this started. I'll spare this board the minutiae about DVC points, but consensus on that board is that the compromise was equitable. 

Full confidence that tickets and passes, if adjusted further, will be equitable also.


----------



## Lkem

Winnowill said:


> Well, they will retain their value, even if they expire. I'm in the same boat, and I deliberately bought mine in January to AVOID the price increase. If I wind up having to pay the increase anyway due to having to pay the difference for new tickets, I'll be peeved.


So, what do you mean, they'll retain their value?   I can turn the old ones in to Disney and just pay the difference for new ones?  Do I do this through Disney or does it need to be through who I purchased the tickets from (LMTC)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lkem said:


> I can turn the old ones in to Disney and just pay the difference for new ones?


Yes. It can be done at a Ticket Booth.


----------



## Lkem

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. It can be done at a Ticket Booth.


But, I'd have to pay the "gate" prices?  I'm wondering if it's better to get a refund on the tickets, or hold out and just exchange next year.


----------



## mentos

This is a more measured analysis and not so click-baitey: https://apple.news/ALYUekkASR5eIzVwjRDrdoA


----------



## Blue32

I don’t put much stock in those analysts articles about Disney staying closed until 2021. Obviously not much would surprise me at this point, but 2021 is many  months away yet. I think Disney figures out how to open up in some capacity this summer. Let’s just hope they don’t screw up the park experience too bad.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lkem said:


> But, I'd have to pay the "gate" prices?  I'm wondering if it's better to get a refund on the tickets, or hold out and just exchange next year.


You still maintain the discount from the tickets that you currently hold. You get to apply regular ticket prices, not the discounted price you paid,  to use towards the upgrade at the park.


----------



## ParkHopper1

...

Long story short, don't believe everything you read regarding if/then scenarios when their objective is to get clicks, not report facts.


----------



## mentos

Yeah, that UBS analyst is way off mark. My link was better lol. He didn’t believe in the 2021 date, either


----------



## laugard

.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

@AndrewC  Amen brother.  Well put.


----------



## mentos

...

It’s crazy to me how ONE analyst in Switzerland came up with that random 2021 theory and everyone freaks out.

I read back and I think people read my article and assumed that analyst said 2021 too (he didn’t) and people are on fire again.

I am more curious about whether the demand will be there when we open again, you gotta admit, us DISBoards folks aren’t exactly representative of most casual fans of the parks.


----------



## Geemo

mentos said:


> I am more curious about whether the demand will be there when we open again, you gotta admit, us DISBoards folks aren’t exactly representative of most casual fans of the parks.


Even though I have an AP, depending on when the parks do open, I feel hesitant to promptly return give the data of the situation.
My Aug trip was planned way before CV-19 and I'm not sure even if the parks are open that I will make the trip.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

To everyone participating in this thread: Again, this thread is for discussing the current DLR closure and official, accurate, updated news related to that. This is NOT the thread for discussing rumors, speculation, personal opinions about the closure, politics, political figures, the virus itself and public health policies, personal opinions about the virus and public health policies, etc. There are other boards and other threads for those discussions. If you discuss those topics here and try to drag other posters into those discussions here, you and the other posters will be deleted. This rule has not changed for 70 pages of this thread. Please keep your posts ON TOPIC. Thank you. 
For those posters who are working hard to keep this thread on topic, great job!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The following quotes were posted by two of our Webmasters earlier today on another board. They are worth repeating here. The DLR boards have very good threads going on right now which are providing helpful information, humor, and comfort for many people during this challenging and stressful time. Let's continue to work together to keep these boards going as a safe place for DISers to come to get accurate and updated information about Disneyland and related topics and help with their trip planning. 




WebmasterKathy said:


> We are trying hard to let people participate and vent and share during this crazy time, but PLEASE remember:
> 
> The mods and admins here are VOLUNTEERS.
> 
> We are also personally dealing with all the fallout of the current crisis- job loss, illness, isolation and uncertainty, financial disaster.
> 
> We want to keep the DIS a place of refuge and civil discourse, but spending every waking moment monitoring the boards and cleaning up messes really is not what we need to be doing now.
> 
> I have a great amount of respect and gratitude for our members, who have been GREAT about supporting each other and keeping most conversations respectful and safe!
> 
> PLEASE use the “report a post” link to alert us to any truly problematic, profane, attacking posts so we can take care of them.  Also, please think before reporting posts that are not really problematic but that may be just something that you do not agree with.
> 
> “Political” is a very gray area right now as our government response is very entwined in all issues dealing with the virus pandemic, and we (admins and moderators) have to use a lot of personal judgement when trying to balance allowing conversation and drawing a line preventing political debate and insult. DO NOT insult other posters directly by attacking them for their views or words. Try to discuss IDEAS, not slam other posters. Don’t rage about political parties or philosophies, but mentions of what government figures may have said or done are not necessarily going to be forbidden now.
> 
> The reason we had to make politics a “no go” topic years ago is because PEOPLE WERE ATTACKING AND ARGUING.  So do not do that, okay?   As a team, we get accused of protecting liberal views, conservative views, any views that do not align with a specific poster’s views. The truth is that we are a collection of people with political views all over the spectrum. Just like the membership here. Share your ideas respectfully and we’ll all get through this still being friends.
> 
> And if you find your blood pressure rising and temptations to respond harshly to others here or to report LOTS of posts because you do not agree with them, take a break. Turn off the computer. Go sit out in the sunshine and listen to some happy music. Unplug for a while.





WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Thank you for stating this so eloquently, WebmasterKathy.
> 
> Also want to thank our community that have really been trying to stay within the guidelines while posting, and to those who've been providing good information, or trying to help lift each others' spirits during this time.


----------



## socaldisneylover

theluckyrabbit said:


> The following quotes were posted by two of our Webmasters earlier today on another board. They are worth repeating here. The DLR boards have very good threads going on right now which are providing helpful information, humor, and comfort for many people during this challenging and stressful time. Let's continue to work together to keep these boards going as a safe place for DISers to come to get accurate and updated information about Disneyland and related topics and help with their trip planning.



The problem is there is not any accurate or updated information about Disneyland, and there may not be for some time to come.  That leaves little left to do except speculate on what might happen, and when it will happen.  Both of which depend upon the bigger situation with the virus of itself, and it's progression countrywide and even worldwide.

I'm not saying that there is no news or updates going on, but at this point, they're fairly benign.  I doubt there is much to report at this point beyond rumor, which as I said, leaves our own speculation.  While I understand some of the restrictions on what can be posted, I think it's leaving very little that would really be appropriate to be discussed.


----------



## mentos

socaldisneylover said:


> The problem is there is not any accurate or updated information about Disneyland, and there may not be for some time to come.  That leaves little left to do except speculate on what might happen, and when it will happen.  Both of which depend upon the bigger situation with the virus of itself, and it's progression countrywide and even worldwide.
> 
> I'm not saying that there is no news or updates going on, but at this point, they're fairly benign.  I doubt there is much to report at this point beyond rumor, which as I said, leaves our own speculation.  While I understand some of the restrictions on what can be posted, I think it's leaving very little that would really be appropriate to be discussed.



I agree, but there’s also a specific rumors/speculation thread that’s a lot more permissive. 

What sucks here is someone will post that UBS analyst garbage and it would be an injustice to not challenge that opinion (and let the post sit). Then everything gets purged and we’re back to normal. 

All in all this thread has been pretty good, though...members, mods, and of the like.


----------



## mentos

Absent another public Disney announcement, the next official news from the company will come on May 5 at their Q2 earnings call. 

This will be the first call since the closures and I’m curious if anything material will be said.

https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/disneys-q2-fy20-earnings-results-webcast/


----------



## ParkHopper1

theluckyrabbit said:


> Let's continue to work together to keep these boards going as a safe place for DISers to come to get accurate and updated information about Disneyland and related topics and help with their trip planning.



While I agree, however censoring discussions of relevant articles (speculation or otherwise) that are being widely circulated in the media is a disservice to both this Board and your objective to those planning as noted if left unchecked IMO. 

While a lot is indeed just opinion, those opinions posted here do balance out a lot of the dooms day click bait media stories.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mentos said:


> I agree, but there’s also a specific rumors/speculation thread that’s a lot more permissive.
> 
> What sucks here is someone will post that UBS analyst garbage and it would be an injustice to not challenge that opinion (and let the post sit). Then everything gets purged and we’re back to normal.
> 
> All in all this thread has been pretty good, though...members, mods, and of the like.


For anyone wanting to speculate this seems to be the place https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ntial-modifications-being-considered.3797114/

I can almost guarantee you’ll find someone who shares your view and you’ll find someone who thinks it’s ridiculous! Personally I’m having a lot of fun, but even if you just wanna grab some popcorn and lurk you might get a kick out of it


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

ParkHopper1 said:


> While I agree, however censoring discussions of relevant articles (speculation or otherwise) that are being widely circulated in the media is a disservice to both this Board and your objective to those planning as noted if left unchecked IMO.
> 
> While a lot is indeed just opinion, those opinions posted here do balance out a lot of the dooms day click bait media stories.


Discussions of relevant articles is not being censored.  What is being censored is when people bring politics into the discussion.  The Disneyland Planning Board is not the the place to speculate on what happens outside planning trips to Disneyland.  There are other boards that allow for more open discussions outside planning. Just remember that at no time are politics to be brought into those discussions.


----------



## mentos

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Discussions of relevant articles is not being censored.  What is being censored is when people bring politics into the discussion.  The Disneyland Planning Board is not the the place to speculate on what happens outside planning trips to Disneyland.  There are other boards that allow for more open discussions outside planning. Just remember that at no time are politics to be brought into those discussions.



Oh good to know. I was under the impression we could not post outside analysis (ie the UBS analysis) or outside sources (ie CA Governor’s press conferences re: closures/phased openings) and speculate and discuss those.


----------



## midnight star

mentos said:


> Oh good to know. I was under the impression we could not post outside analysis (ie the UBS analysis) or outside sources (ie CA Governor’s press conferences re: closures/phased openings) and speculate and discuss those.


I’ve posted some info from the Governor’s press conferences. Since those do impact California in regards to travel and stay at home orders. There just hasn’t been an update on theme parks unlike Florida.


----------



## mentos

midnight star said:


> I’ve posted some info from the Governor’s press conferences. Since those do impact California in regards to travel and stay at home orders. There just hasn’t been an update on theme parks unlike Florida.



I’ve got the memory of Dory...I legitimately can’t remember what was towing the line toward being deleted because...it was deleted! Haha.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> What is being censored is when people bring politics into the discussion.


I did not even remotely mention anything political and I had post deleted.  If you wanted to move speculation posts then thats one thing but mine were deleted and as I said there was no mention of politics in any way shape or form.


----------



## AndrewC

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> I did not even remotely mention anything political and I had post deleted.  If you wanted to move speculation posts then thats one thing but mine were deleted and as I said there was no mention of politics in any way shape or form.



I’m a little surprised that the information about the school districts was deleted. To me that seems legitimately relevant information. Schools tend to be mass gatherings and could be a “canary in the coal mine” for other mass gatherings.

I also thought things might have been relaxed a bit since the DailyMail link (with A very speculative title, “_Disney's theme parks are unlikely to open their gates again until 2021, according to analysts”_) in post #1355 is still hanging around...


----------



## mentos

AndrewC said:


> I’m a little surprised that the information about the school districts was deleted. To me that seems legitimately relevant information. Schools tend to be mass gatherings and could be a “canary in the coal mine” for other mass gatherings.
> 
> I also thought things might have been relaxed a bit since the DailyMail link (with A very speculative title, “_Disney's theme parks are unlikely to open their gates again until 2021, according to analysts”_) in post #1355 is still hanging around...



That UBS analysis is pure garbage! Trash!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

socaldisneylover said:


> The problem is there is not any accurate or updated information about Disneyland, and there may not be for some time to come.  That leaves little left to do except speculate on what might happen, and when it will happen.  Both of which depend upon the bigger situation with the virus of itself, and it's progression countrywide and even worldwide.
> 
> I'm not saying that there is no news or updates going on, but at this point, they're fairly benign.  I doubt there is much to report at this point beyond rumor, which as I said, leaves our own speculation.  While I understand some of the restrictions on what can be posted, I think it's leaving very little that would really be appropriate to be discussed.


If you feel that you need to discuss speculation and rumor about the DLR closure and reopening, there are other boards and threads where those very topics are being discussed. This has been pointed out more than once in this thread. Don't discuss those topics here where they are off topic. Go to those other threads and discuss those topics there.
There is no problem with this thread having a quiet period. That happens to many super threads. For example, look at the ROTR Superthread right now. A lull in official information is not a major problem. When official news comes, it will get posted.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ParkHopper1 said:


> While I agree, however censoring discussions of relevant articles (speculation or otherwise) that are being widely circulated in the media is a disservice to both this Board and your objective to those planning as noted if left unchecked IMO.
> 
> While a lot is indeed just opinion, those opinions posted here do balance out a lot of the dooms day click bait media stories.


The discussion here is not being "censored" -- rather, off topic posts/speculation/rumor/unofficial news/fake news/venting/ranting/etc. are being deleted. The guidelines have been clearly repeated more than once for what this thread is about. There are many other threads on other boards for discussing rumors, gossip, speculation, unofficial news, etc. The off topic deleted posts could easily be reposted there. If you can't find a thread that you want to join, start a new one on another board. But starting that discussion here, where it is clearly not allowed, and taking this thread off topic and taking your fellow DISers with you is a disservice to your fellow DISers and to the mods.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I’ve posted some info from the Governor’s press conferences. Since those do impact California in regards to travel and stay at home orders. There just hasn’t been an update on theme parks unlike Florida.


And since you usually make clear how your posts relate to the DLR closure/reopening (which is helpful for people who don't live in CA and don't get all these updates), your posts have been on topic and relevant to this thread. You do not post opinions about the governor or his policies or speculate on what he and his policies mean. Thank you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> I’ve got the memory of Dory...I legitimately can’t remember what was towing the line toward being deleted because...it was deleted! Haha.


If your post was deleted, you should have received an alert telling you the reason. If the alert said that the reason was "Off Topic/Speculative," for example, then the post was deleted for going off topic and into speculation. Check your alerts to find the reason.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> I did not even remotely mention anything political and I had post deleted.  If you wanted to move speculation posts then thats one thing but mine were deleted and as I said there was no mention of politics in any way shape or form.


I don't think your post was removed for being political. You should have received an alert telling you why your post was deleted. If the alert said that the post was off topic/speculative, then that's the reason. There is another thread for discussing rumors and speculation -- take those posts there.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> I’m a little surprised that the information about the school districts was deleted. To me that seems legitimately relevant information. Schools tend to be mass gatherings and could be a “canary in the coal mine” for other mass gatherings.
> 
> I also thought things might have been relaxed a bit since the DailyMail link (with A very speculative title, “_Disney's theme parks are unlikely to open their gates again until 2021, according to analysts”_) in post #1355 is still hanging around...


Some posts about the school district discussions were deleted for going off topic. Others remained and were deleted by the poster for personal reasons. You seem to have an issue with that specific post with the Daily Mail link. As you have already been made aware, that post has been answered here in the thread. If that post or poster bothers you, feel free to hit the "ignore" button or maybe take a break from the boards for a while.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Once again, for everyone participating in this thread, the *main* topic of this thread is the DLR Closure and related news, official announcements, updates, etc. 
This is NOT the thread for discussing rumors, speculation, personal opinions, ranting, venting, arguing, politics, the virus, public health policy, personal opinion or ideas about what/how Disney should plan, etc. Take those discussions to the appropriate threads on other boards. Off topic posts here will be deleted.
Now, let's get this thread back ON TOPIC! Break!


----------



## mentos

theluckyrabbit said:


> If your post was deleted, you should have received an alert telling you the reason. If the alert said that the reason was "Off Topic/Speculative," for example, then the post was deleted for going off topic and into speculation. Check your alerts to find the reason.



Reason listed was “edited to remove a quote to a deleted post” so it wasn’t my post that was deleted, just the parent (that’s what I couldn’t remember). Good to know I wasn’t the offending party (this time at least)!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> Reason listed was “edited to remove a quote to a deleted post” so it wasn’t my post that was deleted, just the parent (that’s what I couldn’t remember). Good to know I wasn’t the offending party (this time at least)!


Then the body of your post was probably fine, but the fact that it quoted a post that had to be deleted and might have referred to that deleted post was the reason for your deletion. In future, if you see a post that you know or suspect is outside the guidelines, don't quote it or respond. Then you won't risk getting deleted.


----------



## orangetree

theluckyrabbit said:


> Once again, for everyone participating in this thread, the *main* topic of this thread is the DLR Closure and related news, official announcements, updates, etc.
> This is NOT the thread for discussing rumors, speculation, personal opinions, ranting, venting, arguing, politics, the virus, public health policy, personal opinion or ideas about what/how Disney should plan, etc. Take those discussions to the appropriate threads on other boards. Off topic posts here will be deleted.
> Now, let's get this thread back ON TOPIC! Break!



Honestly with that list, what are you able to say? Seems like a lot of the things you've mentioned are very intertwined with the disney closure. If you want to make it an only news you approve of board, why is it unlocked? I'm really racking my brain trying to figure out what someone could say that's on topic but can't be taken as one or multiple of the things you say we aren't allowed to talk about. I'm not sure what the point of this thread is at all anymore.


----------



## pepperandchips

I see the point of this thread as being a place for official news announcements and for those who have questions about the closure to have them answered. As the moderators have mentioned a few times, there are so many other threads on the Disboards for speculation and hypotheticals. In the early days of the closures, I spent too much time on those speculation threads - it was not good for my mental health. 

I appreciate that the threads are now broken out into appropriate smaller topics. This one is for official news or for getting questions answered (such as questions about tickets being extended and answers within Disney's published policies). I can continue to be subscribed to this one and read the posts so that I'll be informed when additional official word from Disney is shared about the closure, reopening plans, and so forth without being overwhelmed and freaked out by sharing of hypotheticals and speculation that are not useful to my planning. No one is saying that those topics can't be discussed, this thread is just not the place for them, and I really appreciate the efforts of @theluckyrabbit keeping it that way.


----------



## orangetree

I agree for the most part, and definitely see what you're saying, but there's also the point to be made that this is a thread specifically for the closures, which is due to the virus. If you really want to avoid it all together, this probably isn't a good thread to be looking at generally! This seems like the only one related to Disneyland specifically, and all disneyland stuff tends to get sort of buried in other threads.

As someone in the PNW, information related to Disneyland and the virus is much more applicable to what I personally am interested in, and I'm sure there's others who struggle to sift through all the Disney World information to find things related to Disneyland. 

At this point, It seems like there's not really a place to discuss specific Disneyland changes or potential changes. I understand a lot of Disney World applies to Disneyland, but a lot of it doesn't. Again, every other thread in the disneyland section is not related to this, and there's plenty of places to get disney related content without reading more about the closures and why they are occurring. 

Id personally love to discuss what disneyland might do with the tight spaces, as it's much smaller than disney world, but it seems like that could be taken as "speculation" and thus not okay. 

I hope you understand, and I'm not trying to bash on any moderators or anything like that. This forum is definitely skewed towards disney world (disneyland has one board separated from everything else, tied in with california in general), and I just dont know where else to go to talk about things like that.


----------



## midnight star

orangetree said:


> I agree for the most part, and definitely see what you're saying, but there's also the point to be made that this is a thread specifically for the closures, which is due to the virus. If you really want to avoid it all together, this probably isn't a good thread to be looking at generally! This seems like the only one related to Disneyland specifically, and all disneyland stuff tends to get sort of buried in other threads.
> 
> As someone in the PNW, information related to Disneyland and the virus is much more applicable to what I personally am interested in, and I'm sure there's others who struggle to sift through all the Disney World information to find things related to Disneyland.
> 
> At this point, It seems like there's not really a place to discuss specific Disneyland changes or potential changes. I understand a lot of Disney World applies to Disneyland, but a lot of it doesn't. Again, every other thread in the disneyland section is not related to this, and there's plenty of places to get disney related content without reading more about the closures and why they are occurring.
> 
> Id personally love to discuss what disneyland might do with the tight spaces, as it's much smaller than disney world, but it seems like that could be taken as "speculation" and thus not okay.
> 
> I hope you understand, and I'm not trying to bash on any moderators or anything like that. This forum is definitely skewed towards disney world (disneyland has one board separated from everything else, tied in with california in general), and I just dont know where else to go to talk about things like that.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...land-reopens-with-these-restrictions.3798855/This thread is over in the DL Community Board that was started by @BadPinkTink, who is a regular DL poster and comes every year.  That seems to be a more appropriate place to talk about hypotheticals.


----------



## orangetree

midnight star said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...land-reopens-with-these-restrictions.3798855/This thread is over in the DL Community Board that was started by @BadPinkTink, who is a regular DL poster and comes every year.  That seems to be a more appropriate place to talk about hypotheticals.


Thank you! Missed this thread like the true dingus I am. Considering this is the "superthread" I had assumed other threads were being deleted, as generally "superthread" implies all threads about it should be there rather than making a bunch about it. Overall new to how things work around here, so maybe that's just different here! Apologies for sure.


----------



## choirfarm

Honestly, if they want it to be official news, they should just lock it. If official news comes they can add it or if someone has news they think is official, they email a mod. If the mods truly want it to stay on topic, there should only be a couple of posts a week. Otherwise, it will consist of speculation because that is all we have. So mods, decide what you want. I would close and post real news once or twice a week since this seems to be driving you crazy.


----------



## midnight star

orangetree said:


> Thank you! Missed this thread like the true dingus I am. Considering this is the "superthread" I had assumed other threads were being deleted, as generally "superthread" implies all threads about it should be there rather than making a bunch about it. Overall new to how things work around here, so maybe that's just different here! Apologies for sure.


Lol DL community boards needs more love! It gets missed by alot of people


----------



## midnight star

choirfarm said:


> Honestly, if they want it to be official news, they should just lock it. If official news comes they can add it or if someone has news they think is official, they email a mod. If the mods truly want it to stay on topic, there should only be a couple of posts a week. Otherwise, it will consist of speculation because that is all we have. So mods, decide what you want. I would close and post real news once or twice a week since this seems to be driving you crazy.


People use this thread to also discuss things like AP extensions/refunds, after dark hours tickets, hotel changes, etc. So locking it may not be the best if someone has a question regarding that.


----------



## choirfarm

midnight star said:


> People use this thread to also discuss things like AP extensions/refunds, after dark hours tickets, hotel changes, etc. So locking it may not be the best if someone has a question regarding that.


Maybe not, but I promise you it is the only way for mods to quit having to delete half the posts. It will never stop.


----------



## mamapenguin

gottalovepluto said:


> For anyone wanting to speculate this seems to be the place https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ntial-modifications-being-considered.3797114/
> 
> I can almost guarantee you’ll find someone who shares your view and you’ll find someone who thinks it’s ridiculous! Personally I’m having a lot of fun, but even if you just wanna grab some popcorn and lurk you might get a kick out of it


I enjoy the rumor thread!


----------



## Mama_Cass

tlcdoula said:


> We have purchased tickets during the Canadian resident offer but due to covid there we will probably be forced to cancel or change our plans. We have a couple in our group who will not be able to go at all anymore due to this.
> 
> Since the tickets are linked to a name at purchase has anyone tried to either change the name or get a refund.
> Thinking if I can at least get them moved to my name I could use them at a later date.



I’m not sure if you have an answer to this or not but we had Canadian Resident Tickets.  We called in yesterday and got full refunds without any issues.  We had to wait in hold for an hour though


----------



## Peachy0118

Mama_Cass said:


> I’m not sure if you have an answer to this or not but we had Canadian Resident Tickets.  We called in yesterday and got full refunds without any issues.  We had to wait in hold for an hour though



You were able to get a full refund? When I called they said they were not offering refunds with the Canadian ticket, just the extension to May...

Wondering how you went about a refund and why the story/policy has changed in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Mama_Cass

I’m not sure and we didn’t necessarily expect it but my husband just said we have theses Canadian Resident Tickets and our trip has been cancelled so obviously can’t use them so would like a refund and the CM immediately said just let me talk to my manager so they can approve it.  Came back on the line and it was done and going back on our credit card.  They didn’t even say they wouldn’t or that they were extended or anything she just went ahead and did it.  I’ve seen different experiences here as well but we read that some had luck so decided to give it a shot because we wouldn’t have had a chance to use them in time before they expire (we have AP’s since we had planned to go twice this year - October and April- and they will now be extended to cover our next possible trip in November.  Our Passes would have expired in October which is why we bought the Canadian Resident tickets for November).  So I would definitely try...maybe it’s just who you speak to?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

orangetree said:


> Honestly with that list, what are you able to say?...


With over 70 pages of posts, it appears many DISers have found lots of things to ask about the DLR Closure, lots of help to give to those asking, lots of official news and updates to post, etc. And all of that without going off topic, venting, ranting, speculating, resorting to rumor and gossip, etc. Most people posting in this thread seem to be doing just fine. And good for them.
ETA: I'm glad to see you found the Disneyland Community Board. That's a good place for many different kinds of threads that don't quite belong on the trip planning board.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

pepperandchips said:


> I see the point of this thread as being a place for official news announcements and for those who have questions about the closure to have them answered. As the moderators have mentioned a few times, there are so many other threads on the Disboards for speculation and hypotheticals. In the early days of the closures, I spent too much time on those speculation threads - it was not good for my mental health.
> 
> I appreciate that the threads are now broken out into appropriate smaller topics. This one is for official news or for getting questions answered (such as questions about tickets being extended and answers within Disney's published policies). I can continue to be subscribed to this one and read the posts so that I'll be informed when additional official word from Disney is shared about the closure, reopening plans, and so forth without being overwhelmed and freaked out by sharing of hypotheticals and speculation that are not useful to my planning. No one is saying that those topics can't be discussed, this thread is just not the place for them, and I really appreciate the efforts of @theluckyrabbit keeping it that way.


Spot on! Thank you for understanding.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

choirfarm said:


> Honestly, if they want it to be official news, they should just lock it. If official news comes they can add it or if someone has news they think is official, they email a mod. If the mods truly want it to stay on topic, there should only be a couple of posts a week. Otherwise, it will consist of speculation because that is all we have. So mods, decide what you want. I would close and post real news once or twice a week since this seems to be driving you crazy.


As I said to another poster, the majority of posters in this thread are doing just fine staying on topic. If this is a problem for you, then maybe it's time to take a break here. If you cruise through this thread from the beginning (I know the thread is very long), you'll see that overall, most people have done quite well with keeping things relevant to the DLR Closure, without dragging things off into venting, ranting, arguing, speculating, gossiping, rumor mongering, etc. People come to this thread for official, dependable news for what to do with their tickets, travel plans, hotel issues, etc. They need accurate information and help. You know where the other boards are with the other threads for discussing the rumors and speculation because I've seen you on those boards. The mods have already decided and made the guidelines clear.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Lol DL community boards needs more love! It gets missed by alot of people


Agree!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mama_Cass said:


> I’m not sure and we didn’t necessarily expect it but my husband just said we have theses Canadian Resident Tickets and our trip has been cancelled so obviously can’t use them so would like a refund and the CM immediately said just let me talk to my manager so they can approve it.  Came back on the line and it was done and going back on our credit card.  They didn’t even say they wouldn’t or that they were extended or anything she just went ahead and did it.  I’ve seen different experiences here as well but we read that some had luck so decided to give it a shot because we wouldn’t have had a chance to use them in time before they expire (we have AP’s since we had planned to go twice this year - October and April- and they will now be extended to cover our next possible trip in November.  Our Passes would have expired in October which is why we bought the Canadian Resident tickets for November).  So I would definitely try...maybe it’s just who you speak to?


I'm so glad you were able to get the help you needed! And this post is a great example of why this thread is needed here -- other DISers can be helped by your post! As time goes on, CMs may be allowed to be more flexible with the refund policy than they were in the very beginning of this crisis. It certainly can't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## twodogs

If I have a paid in full Flex Pass that doesn‘t expire until October, and I want a refund for the closure period instead of an extension, I don’t know how DLR can give it to me without knowing yet how much of the rest of my pass will be affected by the closure?  OP upthread said his/her pass expires in June, and they were getting the run around on a refund for the closure period.  How could DLR know how much to refund when the park might open in (wishful thinking) mid-May, and therefore they would only be due a refund for the part from the closure until re-open, and then the pass would be valid for a few weeks, and then expire?  Or are they saying if you have a paid in full active pass, you can get a refund of the entirety of the remaining time on your pass, even if the parks re-open before your pass expires?


----------



## Peachy0118

Mama_Cass said:


> I’m not sure and we didn’t necessarily expect it but my husband just said we have theses Canadian Resident Tickets and our trip has been cancelled so obviously can’t use them so would like a refund and the CM immediately said just let me talk to my manager so they can approve it.  Came back on the line and it was done and going back on our credit card.  They didn’t even say they wouldn’t or that they were extended or anything she just went ahead and did it.  I’ve seen different experiences here as well but we read that some had luck so decided to give it a shot because we wouldn’t have had a chance to use them in time before they expire (we have AP’s since we had planned to go twice this year - October and April- and they will now be extended to cover our next possible trip in November.  Our Passes would have expired in October which is why we bought the Canadian Resident tickets for November).  So I would definitely try...maybe it’s just who you speak to?



Okay, thanks for the information. Maybe I'll just have to try calling again.


----------



## Mama_Cass

theluckyrabbit said:


> I'm so glad you were able to get the help you needed! And this post is a great example of why this thread is needed here -- other DISers can be helped by your post! As time goes on, CMs may be allowed to be more flexible with the refund policy than they were in the very beginning of this crisis. It certainly can't hurt to ask, right?


I was so relieved!


----------



## Mama_Cass

Peachy0118 said:


> Okay, thanks for the information. Maybe I'll just have to try calling again.


It sucks waiting on hold but worth it if they can help!  Good luck!  Like I said, I had my husband call because I was sure it wouldn’t be easy and might not happen.  I wouldn’t have believed how smoothly it went if he wasn’t on speakerphone lol.  I hope everyone who needs theirs refunded can get it...it’s a lot of money to be out


----------



## Peachy0118

Mama_Cass said:


> It sucks waiting on hold but worth it if they can help!  Good luck!  Like I said, I had my husband call because I was sure it wouldn’t be easy and might not happen.  I wouldn’t have believed how smoothly it went if he wasn’t on speakerphone lol.  I hope everyone who needs theirs refunded can get it...it’s a lot of money to be out



Yeah we don't mind waiting to use them, as long as they keep pushing back the "use by" date or offer refunds later. 

We were supposed to be there over Easter. But as a teacher I am super limited in when I can go so it totally depends... but if they keep the may date, we almost for sure can't use them and will need that refund!


----------



## Geemo

twodogs said:


> If I have a paid in full Flex Pass that doesn‘t expire until October, and I want a refund for the closure period instead of an extension, I don’t know how DLR can give it to me without knowing yet how much of the rest of my pass will be affected by the closure?  OP upthread said his/her pass expires in June, and they were getting the run around on a refund for the closure period.  How could DLR know how much to refund when the park might open in (wishful thinking) mid-May, and therefore they would only be due a refund for the part from the closure until re-open, and then the pass would be valid for a few weeks, and then expire?  Or are they saying if you have a paid in full active pass, you can get a refund of the entirety of the remaining time on your pass, even if the parks re-open before your pass expires?


Right now it sounds like Disney is just collecting each AP holder's choice. 
I don't believe actual refunds are being processed.

If you go back to my post #1365 on Thursday, I post a clip of the email Disney sent me.  
Third paragraph reviews the option of a "Partial Refund" for the closure period.  

For AP's that have not expired during the closure period, Disney will not be able to refund now.  
My AP expires in October also.  Disney won't know the dollar value of the Partial Refund option until the parks re-open or my AP expires.

If you choose to have a Partial Refund you need to call Disney. 
Otherwise a pass expiration date will automatically be changed to reflect the closure period when the parks open.

Geemo


----------



## gottalovepluto

twodogs said:


> If I have a paid in full Flex Pass that doesn‘t expire until October, and I want a refund for the closure period instead of an extension, I don’t know how DLR can give it to me without knowing yet how much of the rest of my pass will be affected by the closure?  OP upthread said his/her pass expires in June, and they were getting the run around on a refund for the closure period.  How could DLR know how much to refund when the park might open in (wishful thinking) mid-May, and therefore they would only be due a refund for the part from the closure until re-open, and then the pass would be valid for a few weeks, and then expire?  Or are they saying if you have a paid in full active pass, you can get a refund of the entirety of the remaining time on your pass, even if the parks re-open before your pass expires?


The only reports I’ve seen here and for WDW are they note your choice & refunds for the closure period won’t be processed until they know when they’re re-opening.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

twodogs said:


> If I have a paid in full Flex Pass that doesn‘t expire until October, and I want a refund for the closure period instead of an extension, I don’t know how DLR can give it to me without knowing yet how much of the rest of my pass will be affected by the closure?  OP upthread said his/her pass expires in June, and they were getting the run around on a refund for the closure period.  How could DLR know how much to refund when the park might open in (wishful thinking) mid-May, and therefore they would only be due a refund for the part from the closure until re-open, and then the pass would be valid for a few weeks, and then expire?  Or are they saying if you have a paid in full active pass, you can get a refund of the entirety of the remaining time on your pass, even if the parks re-open before your pass expires?


Agree with the pp that all reports which I've read say the same thing: for paid in full APs who want a partial refund and no extension on their expiration date, CMs take down your information and note your choice on your AP account. Disney will process your partial refund after the parks reopen, when they will know exactly how many days to refund.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A new day, folks, so let's keep this thread on topic! This is not the thread for arguing, complaining, ranting... you should know the drill by now. This thread is intended to help DISers with accurate, updated, dependable information about the DLR Closure. We're off to a good start to keep it that way! The recent posts about someone receiving a full refund for her tickets is encouraging. If anyone else can add their recent experience with this, please post.


----------



## Tedwash

Indirectly related.   The governing board for the Orange County Fair in (Costa Mesa) unanimously voted to  cancel the 2020 Summer fair.  The fair runs from July 17 - Aug 16 2020

This doesn't look good for Disneyland opening up this summer.


----------



## dina444444

Tedwash said:


> Indirectly related.   The governing board for the Orange County Fair in (Costa Mesa) unanimously voted to  cancel the 2020 Summer fair.  The fair runs from July 17 - Aug 16 2020
> 
> This doesn't look good for Disneyland opening up this summer.


Some of the summer cancelations have more to do with vendors rather than with not being able to have people attend.


----------



## Peachy0118

dina444444 said:


> Some of the summer cancelations have more to do with vendors rather than with not being able to have people attend.



Yes, and the difficulties in getting together to do the planning and organizing.


----------



## Tedwash

dina444444 said:


> Some of the summer cancelations have more to do with vendors rather than with not being able to have people attend.




Well this one has to do the the fair committee unable to mitigate operating the fair while effectively managing social distancing efforts.   The fair brings in about 1.4M visitors for that time period.   

_"The fair was scheduled to take place from July 17 to Aug. 16. But because of Gov. Gavin Newsom’s guidelines for physical distancing, the board decided the fair, which last year brought nearly 1.4 million attendees, would not be able to accommodate its usual operation while preserving public health. "_


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just watching Governor Newsoms live press conference. He has just said that there will be an announcement at tomorrows press conference of their plan for the coming weeks with regards to how and what way businesses will be reopening.


----------



## BadPinkTink

more from the press conference Governor Newsom announced that there are now 5 Western States working together. He was asked about limiting inter state movement of people, ie border checks between the states and he said that is not something they have spoken about. The  5 Western States are working together on how to re start the economy in a safe and viable way.


----------



## BadPinkTink

just to confirm, tomorrows announcement will be about how the stay at home restrictions will be modified over the next few weeks


----------



## tlcdoula

Mama_Cass said:


> I’m not sure if you have an answer to this or not but we had Canadian Resident Tickets.  We called in yesterday and got full refunds without any issues.  We had to wait in hold for an hour though


Thank you for posting.   I will try again and see if I can get the couple of tickets refunded.  My own tickets I paid for mostly with Disney gift cards so I suspect you get your refund back to the original payment form.  In that case I my as well hold onto the tickets and hope they extend the expiry so I can use them because they were cheaper.


----------



## twodogs

theluckyrabbit said:


> Agree with the pp that all reports which I've read say the same thing: for paid in full APs who want a partial refund and no extension on their expiration date, CMs take down your information and note your choice on your AP account. Disney will process your partial refund after the parks reopen, when they will know exactly how many days to refund.


Thanks to all who answered me.  I am not sure what I want to do until I know when the parks open and how the extension will fall.  My children are HS and Middle school aged, so an extension from October that covers many months of the rest of the school year (rather than covering an entire summer as our current pass were set up to do) would not be very useful for us.  If the parks only are closed for a few months, the extension would include the holidays, which are a hard block out for Flex passes, so that is less valuable too.  I guess I just have to wait and see.  Is there a deadline for asking for a partial refund versus extension?    If I take a refund and buy a new Flex Pass when they reopen, the price of the pass and Max Pass (which I added to my current pass at the lower price) have already gone up....  So much to consider.


----------



## AndrewC

twodogs said:


> Thanks to all who answered me.  I am not sure what I want to do until I know when the parks open and how the extension will fall.  My children are HS and Middle school aged, so an extension from October that covers many months of the rest of the school year (rather than covering an entire summer as our current pass were set up to do) would not be very useful for us.  If the parks only are closed for a few months, the extension would include the holidays, which are a hard block out for Flex passes, so that is less valuable too.  I guess I just have to wait and see.  Is there a deadline for asking for a partial refund versus extension?    If I take a refund and buy a new Flex Pass when they reopen, the price of the pass and Max Pass (which I added to my current pass at the lower price) have already gone up....  So much to consider.



I’m surprised they haven’t released more guidance on refunds / extensions. There’s at least one news outlet reporting the park might not open before January 2021! I wouldn’t be shocked if many people that currently are requesting a refund might instead want an extended pass if it meant next summer would be valid with the pass...

Can you call back in and change from refund to extension again if the parks are closed long enough that your personal situation changes and the pass becomes useful again?

I wish Disney would update the app or web site to allow AP holders just select an option for “Refund“ or “Extend” and allow us to log in and change that at any time.


----------



## mentos

AndrewC said:


> There’s at least one news outlet reporting the park might not open before January 2021!



FYI that was the widely reported garbage opinion of ONE bank...in Switzerland.


----------



## Mama_Cass

tlcdoula said:


> Thank you for posting.   I will try again and see if I can get the couple of tickets refunded.  My own tickets I paid for mostly with Disney gift cards so I suspect you get your refund back to the original payment form.  In that case I my as well hold onto the tickets and hope they extend the expiry so I can use them because they were cheaper.


Yes it will go back to my original payment form.  Oh and you need to have your order number (so the email you got with the tickets) NOT the ticket numbers.  Luckily I had my email still also.


----------



## cndkanga

Sadly we too called and got a refund on our Canadian tickets.  They did say that the refund won't show up on our Visa for up to two billing periods due to the volume of refunds they are currently processing.


----------



## Peachy0118

BadPinkTink said:


> just to confirm, tomorrows announcement will be about how the stay at home restrictions will be modified over the next few weeks


Very curious to hear inform





cndkanga said:


> Sadly we too called and got a refund on our Canadian tickets.  They did say that the refund won't show up on our Visa for up to two billing periods due to the volume of refunds they are currently processing.



I wonder why you were able to but when I called before they said it wasn't their policy... didn't they try to talk you into just waiting until May?


----------



## cndkanga

Peachy0118 said:


> Very curious to hear inform
> 
> I wonder why you were able to but when I called before they said it wasn't their policy... didn't they try to talk you into just waiting until May?



Have no idea and they didn't say anything about waiting until May.  I knew about the extension but there is so much uncertainty that we felt we needed to ask for the refund, I didn't actually think they were going to agree.


----------



## Peachy0118

cndkanga said:


> Have no idea and they didn't say anything about waiting until May.  I knew about the extension but there is so much uncertainty that we felt we needed to ask for the refund, I didn't actually think they were going to agree.


Interesting.  Hmm.

I think we will "wait and see" what happens in the coming months. May is a long ways away and they may push it back further or give refunds more easily as time goes on. If we can use our tickets, we want to, as we want to go and the price is only going to go up later. But if we can't use them by the deadline, then we have a problem.


----------



## only hope

twodogs said:


> Thanks to all who answered me.  I am not sure what I want to do until I know when the parks open and how the extension will fall.  My children are HS and Middle school aged, so an extension from October that covers many months of the rest of the school year (rather than covering an entire summer as our current pass were set up to do) would not be very useful for us.  If the parks only are closed for a few months, the extension would include the holidays, which are a hard block out for Flex passes, so that is less valuable too.  I guess I just have to wait and see.  *Is there a deadline for asking for a partial refund versus extension?    *If I take a refund and buy a new Flex Pass when they reopen, the price of the pass and Max Pass (which I added to my current pass at the lower price) have already gone up....  So much to consider.



I know DLR and WDW are separate but they seem to be handling extensions/refunds the same way so here’s what we were told by a WDW cm- currently there is no deadline to call and switch to the non-default option. She expected a deadline to be announced when a re-opening date is announced, and she expects the deadline to be before the re-open date. Take that with a grain of salt of course; her educated assumptions could be wrong, or maybe it’s the current plan but it will change. But seeing as no deadline has been announced yet for either coast, I’d say you can hold off on a decision for now.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Way to stay on topic, DISers! Good job! Let's keep it up! Now to find out what the Gov. has to say today...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Until we get official information from Disney, we won't discuss opening date speculation here. So please stop referring to and speculating about that financial analyst's speculation in this thread. There are threads discussing those articles on other boards. Join the discussion there.


----------



## Peachy0118

theluckyrabbit said:


> Way to stay on topic, DISers! Good job! Let's keep it up! Now to find out what the Gov. has to say today...



Will someone local please summarize or discuss what is said today here? Would be so appreciated!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Peachy0118 said:


> Will someone local please summarize or discuss what is said today here? Would be so appreciated!



I am in Ireland, I watch Governor Newsons Press Conferences on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/CAgovernor/

The live broadcast starts at 12.00pm LA time which for me is 8pm


----------



## Peachy0118

BadPinkTink said:


> I am in Ireland, I watch Governor Newsons Press Conferences on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/CAgovernor/
> 
> The live broadcast starts at 12.00pm LA time which for me is 8pm



Thank you. Unfortunately I am in meetings and appointments all day so cannot watch today, but I appreciate the link for future news conferences.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Peachy0118 said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately I am in meetings and appointments all day so cannot watch today, but I appreciate the link for future news conferences.


Gov. Newsom also summarizes on Twitter.

Here’s his recent Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255136791528538113


----------



## Peachy0118

hiroMYhero said:


> Gov. Newsom also summarizes on Twitter.
> 
> Here’s his recent Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255136791528538113


Thanks! Am following now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

The Economic Task Force in FL has been discussing new measures to implement at the parks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255161584554409985


----------



## EmJ

Here is my summary of Governor Newsom's comments at his press conference as relates to a possible timeline for reopening Disneyland. Anything in quotation marks is a direct quote. Mods - I've tried to keep this opinion/speculation free; but please let me know if I crossed any line, and I will edit out the post.

Governor Newsom outlined four phases of reopening and stated that data and science, not predetermined dates, will determine when California moves from one phase to the next, and speculated that California is "weeks, not months" from moving into Phase 2. In broad outlines, he stated that each of the following would be allowed to reopen in each phase:

Phase 2 (the next phase expected to happen within "weeks") - retail, non-essential manufacturing, offices, logistics, and schools. He emphasized the need to mitigate learning loss in the decision to include schools in Phase 2. His public health director added that public spaces such as parks and trails may be opened in Phase 2 as well.

Phase 3 (no timeline) - Personal care establishments, such as gyms, nail salons, and hairdressers. The public health director added that entertainment venues such as movie theaters and sports without live audiences would be part of Phase 3, as well as in-person religious services.

Phase 4 (no timeline) - "Highest risk activities" including conventions, concerts, and "other larger entertainment venues" drawing crowds. The public health director added that live audience sports would also be part of Phase 4. ADDED: Per @DontSpamMe and @StarlitNight05, it was stated that moving into Phase 4 is "months away" and would require the availability of therapeutics. 

Theme parks were not specifically mentioned by either Governor Newsom or the public health director, unless they said it while I was brushing my teeth and I didn't hear


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here’s the governor’s outline in his Twitter thread:


----------



## socaldisneylover

EmJ said:


> Phase 3 (no timeline) - Personal care establishments, such as gyms, nail salons, and hairdressers. The public health director added that entertainment venues such as movie theaters and sports without live audiences would be part of Phase 3, as well as in-person religious services.
> 
> Phase 4 (no timeline) - "Highest risk activities" including conventions, concerts, and "other larger entertainment venues" drawing crowds. The public health director added that live audience sports would also be part of Phase 4.
> 
> Theme parks were not specifically mentioned by either Governor Newsom or the public health director, unless they said it while I was brushing my teeth and I didn't hear



Clearly Amusement Parks are included in Phase 4 as a "larger entertainment venue" drawing crowds.  I won't speculate what I think that means, since it's not allowed here.


----------



## DontSpamMe

He did say phase 4 was "months away."


----------



## StarlitNight05

DontSpamMe said:


> He did say phase 4 was "months away."


They specifically said in their PowerPoint that for Phase 4 it was "therapeutics needed" 

Don't want to speculate how many months that is...but it didn't inspire too much confidence.


----------



## EmJ

StarlitNight05 said:


> They specifically said in their PowerPoint that for Phase 4 it was "therapeutics needed"
> 
> Don't want to speculate how many months that is...but it didn't inspire too much confidence.


Thanks, I added this comment and that from DontSpamMe to my post. Clearly, I chose the wrong time to brush my teeth, lol!


----------



## Aurora0427

StarlitNight05 said:


> They specifically said in their PowerPoint that for Phase 4 it was "therapeutics needed"
> 
> Don't want to speculate how many months that is...but it didn't inspire too much confidence.



When I read the twitter feed on his Instagram page, I thought “well he just killed Disneyland and Anaheim, and the economy of San Diego.” 
Maybe he gives Disney an exception, I don’t know.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Aurora0427 said:


> When I read the twitter feed on his Instagram page, I thought “well he just killed Disneyland and Anaheim, and the economy of San Diego.”
> Maybe he gives Disney an exception, I don’t know.


I felt the same when I heard it.


----------



## Cal-Pie

Wowza... months away. It's time for Disney to extend expiration dates for those of us with 2019 tickets.


----------



## EmJ

Cal-Pie said:


> Wowza... months away. It's time for Disney to extend expiration dates for those of us with 2019 tickets.


Or just refund them... I know Disney does not ordinarily refund multiday tickets, but this is far from a situation where someone bought tickets and then sat on them rather than visiting the park. I have tickets expiring January 2021 and my personal opinion is that the park will not open before they expire. Now that our travel funds have been extended to September 2022, we have mentally moved our vacation to "Sometime In The Summer, 2022". I'll pay the upcharge if I have to for whatever tickets cost then, but I could really use $1,225 cash right now, you know?


----------



## AndrewC

I love that opening schools is so early in his timeline. I’m sure kids have great hygiene and never go to school when feeling sick .

So no theme park but a bunch of kids all climbing over each other at recess. Got it


----------



## imjen

Initial guidelines for Walt Disney World have been released. I would think that Disneyland will have similar guidelines.
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...b7HQyAzyZX_9KMv2PMnDFtlKokX3WLLGpdqfCa7lRTqCM


----------



## hiroMYhero

AndrewC said:


> I love that opening schools is so early in his timeline. I’m sure kids have great hygiene and never go to school when feeling sick .
> 
> So no theme park but a bunch of kids all climbing over each other at recess. Got it


In this scenario, schools are also known as “free childcare” allowing parents to return to work. Also, no recess and strict social distancing is being recommended. Specific activities and behaviors can be enforced in schools and not so much within a theme park.


----------



## EmJ

AndrewC said:


> I love that opening schools is so early in his timeline. I’m sure kids have great hygiene and never go to school when feeling sick .
> 
> So no theme park but a bunch of kids all climbing over each other at recess. Got it


In the choice between two high risk activities, he is prioritizing the education of children over leisure and vacationing. TBH, as the mother to an incoming kindergartener, I hope my own governor is paying attention.


----------



## Manapua

AndrewC said:


> I love that opening schools is so early in his timeline. I’m sure kids have great hygiene and never go to school when feeling sick .
> 
> So no theme park but a bunch of kids all climbing over each other at recess. Got it


Schools reopening before Disneyland makes complete sense to me for many reasons.


----------



## Jrb1979

I'm in agreement with what California is doing. Places of mass gatherings should be way down the list of opening. I would hope Florida does the same. The economy can run without theme parks for awhile longer.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Did he mention if it’s going to the whole state all together at the same phase or if they would do it regional?


----------



## captain_hug99

hiroMYhero said:


> In this scenario, schools are also known as “free childcare” allowing parents to return to work. Also, no recess and strict social distancing is being recommended. Specific activities and behaviors can be enforced in schools and not so much within a theme park.


No recess?


----------



## EmJ

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Did he mention if it’s going to the whole state all together at the same phase or if they would do it regional?


He stated that the whole state is required to follow the statewide order, which would include the Governor's and Public Health's direction on moving from phase to phase. However, regions can enforce rules that are more stringent as the statewide order, like what is happening currently in San Francisco.


----------



## hiroMYhero

captain_hug99 said:


> No recess?


That’s being reported in some guidelines - staggered shorter days, students eat in classrooms and not in cafeterias, etc., but, still no safeguards for teachers.

“Any changes to the school year would be part of a larger scheme to expand childcare and the gradual reopening of lower-risk businesses, Newsom said.”
https://flip.it/t0nQlD
At least CMs will be protected if the parks don’t open until Stage 4.


----------



## gottalovepluto

socaldisneylover said:


> Clearly Amusement Parks are included in Phase 4 as a "larger entertainment venue" drawing crowds.  I won't speculate what I think that means, since it's not allowed here.


Not clear imho due to theme parks earlier exclusion from large gathering requirements. Wait for actual “theme park” info before drawing conclusions folks!


----------



## mentos

gottalovepluto said:


> Not clear imho due to theme parks earlier exclusion from large gathering requirements. Wait for actual “theme park” info before drawing conclusions folks!



Same, he distinctly separated theme parks from other gatherings in early March. I'm optimistic, and with news that Pfizer could release a vaccine this fall (pending early study results) could fill in the "therapeutics" requirement of phase 4. 

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## lcp9

therapeutics or a vaccine - that could be a very long time, or never. Bold move Cotton, let's see if it pays off!


----------



## mrsw94

@EmJ 
Excellent Summary.  You covered everything I heard as well.  (I did have to make my lunch, but that was during the Q&A).  He never said the words "Theme Parks" (I was paying close attention).  
The schools in Phase 2 is still a little odd, but I think that might be in combination with the statements about having the 2020-2021 school year start early, so maybe a push to get the schools to start preparing.  There was a brief mention of Summer Camps, but they didn't really elaborate, or even say what Phase they belonged in.  (At least that I remember.)


----------



## midnight star

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/airlines-masks-middle-seats-beverage-service/index.html
For people traveling via airplane in the coming months, here are some updates on airlines.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

mentos said:


> Same, he distinctly separated theme parks from other gatherings in early March. I'm optimistic, and with news that Pfizer could release a vaccine this fall (pending early study results) could fill in the "therapeutics" requirement of phase 4.
> 
> Cautiously optimistic.


Oxford has one that is ahead of that, I think. Crossing fingers! that one or more turn out to work (and soon!). https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/27/world/europe/coronavirus-vaccine-update-oxford.html 

I live in SF Bay Area so was watching today's update very closely. Newsom might not have said theme parks, but I can't see how he would make an exception for Disney given the cautiousness of how the state is proceeding. I suspect they will watch the opening of WDW and see how that goes.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Sadly, I caught enough of the press conference to hear Newsom say, several times, that we are weeks away from Phase 2 and months away from Phase 3 and months away from Phase 4 and that if people aren't following shelter in place, we will backtrack and all these timelines will be pushed further out. While he didn't mention theme parks at all, I suspect they would be a late part of Phase 3/early Phase 4 based on what else is considered Phase 3 and Phase 4.

While I am bummed about Disneyland being closed for so long, it's much tougher on me to have everything else closed for so long. If they decide to open hotels before the parks, I'll probably be one of the people going to stay in the hotel and renting a cabana so that I have my social distance space. That's kind of a pipe dream as the economy tanks, but it sounds like fun right now.


----------



## KPeterso

Premier Pass Holders ---- Not sure if anyone has called and asked this question...

I have a Premier Pass (the AP for both DL and WDW). If the parks open on different schedules (which seems highly likely), do we know when the calendar will restart? My pass should have expired 3/28, so I should have about 2 weeks left on it. So will the clock for the extra days start from the date WDW opens or DL? As a DL local, I would prefer DL as I would actually have a chance to use those days whereas for WDW, my only possible plans there are for September and I am thinking of cancelling anyway.

It is ok if no one has asked. I can probably try to find time to call soon.


----------



## dina444444

KPeterso said:


> Premier Pass Holders ---- Not sure if anyone has called and asked this question...
> 
> I have a Premier Pass (the AP for both DL and WDW). If the parks open on different schedules (which seems highly likely), do we know when the calendar will restart? My pass should have expired 3/28, so I should have about 2 weeks left on it. So will the clock for the extra days start from the date WDW opens or DL? As a DL local, I would prefer DL as I would actually have a chance to use those days whereas for WDW, my only possible plans there are for September and I am thinking of cancelling anyway.
> 
> It is ok if no one has asked. I can probably try to find time to call soon.


I’m wondering this as well because there’s a very good chance that WDW is going to open before Disneyland does.


----------



## mentos

cruisehopeful said:


> While I am bummed about Disneyland being closed for so long, it's much tougher on me to have everything else closed for so long. If they decide to open hotels before the parks, I'll probably be one of the people going to stay in the hotel and renting a cabana so that I have my social distance space. That's kind of a pipe dream as the economy tanks, but it sounds like fun right now.



Is it selfish of me to hope that, for at least a limited period of time, the parks be only open to DLR hotel guests? 

I have these pangs of nostalgia for when the parks would be downright empty on a Tuesday (heck even a Friday) in late September back in the early/mid-00s and close up by 8pm. It would be a neat (albeit sad) throwback to experience that again.


----------



## Mama_Cass

Mama_Cass said:


> Yes it will go back to my original payment form.  Oh and you need to have your order number (so the email you got with the tickets) NOT the ticket numbers.  Luckily I had my email still also.



For anyone interested I received my refund from my families Canadian Resident Tickets today on my credit card.  Called in on Saturday or Sunday (don’t remember exactly which day). Good luck if you need refunds


----------



## Aurora0427

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm in agreement with what California is doing. Places of mass gatherings should be way down the list of opening. I would hope Florida does the same. The economy can run without theme parks for awhile longer.



Florida has just announced the they’re leaving it up to Universal and Disney as for when they feel it’s appropriate to open. They’ll need to file a plan showing how they’re implementing CDC recommendations. Head over to the Rumors and News board for the link.

Sorry @Jrb1979 I just realized you’ve been over there this morning!

Will keep this I guess if anyone here is interested in going over and checking out the link!


----------



## midnight star

I read somewhere but cannot find the link, that Phase 2 the counties can decide what restrictions to loosen. So if that is true, Orange County could decide what happens with Disneyland


----------



## mentos

StarlitNight05 said:


> I agree. I don't understand that either. I need a haircut so badly! DH actually resorted to shaving off all his hair with some clippers. I'm not quite ready to go that route yet.



I like having an excuse for having terrible hair


----------



## Waveshell

KPeterso said:


> Premier Pass Holders ---- Not sure if anyone has called and asked this question...
> 
> I have a Premier Pass (the AP for both DL and WDW). If the parks open on different schedules (which seems highly likely), do we know when the calendar will restart? My pass should have expired 3/28, so I should have about 2 weeks left on it. So will the clock for the extra days start from the date WDW opens or DL? As a DL local, I would prefer DL as I would actually have a chance to use those days whereas for WDW, my only possible plans there are for September and I am thinking of cancelling anyway.
> 
> It is ok if no one has asked. I can probably try to find time to call soon.



We're the same, but reversed! We're local to WDW, with summer visits to DL... so please share whatever you find! I was waiting to call once I heard more about opening on either coast.


----------



## ZCarroll

Has anyone that had a paid in full AP that expired gotten a partial refund for the closed period yet?  I'm still wondering how that works (if it's a simple prorate or they are going to use some other funky calculation based on days of use or blackout periods or who knows what...) and if they refund any of the Maxpass portion at all before deciding to go for the refund versus extension option myself.


----------



## DLgal

ZCarroll said:


> Has anyone that had a paid in full AP that expired gotten a partial refund for the closed period yet?  I'm still wondering how that works (if it's a simple prorate or they are going to use some other funky calculation based on days of use or blackout periods or who knows what...) and if they refund any of the Maxpass portion at all before deciding to go for the refund versus extension option myself.



This option must be requested and the refund won't happen until the parks open back up again. The default option for PIF APs is extension of the expiration date.

My pass is PIF with an expiration in late August. I would rather have the pass extension than money back, because I am worried they will hike the prices of APs when they open again.


----------



## sweethannah

Schools and daycares need to be open so salons etc can be. Many workers have school aged children and unless schools and daycares are open it's hard to expect workers to go back to their jobs.


----------



## mentos

Where's Wall-E said:


> And without moving this too much into speculation territory, it's highly unlikely that every room would be close to 6 ppl/room. More like 3-4. So that estimated percentage would be even lower than 12.



I'm just stating numerical facts about the park


----------



## smartlabelprint

StarlitNight05 said:


> I agree. I don't understand that either. I need a haircut so badly! DH actually resorted to shaving off all his hair with some clippers. I'm not quite ready to go that route yet.


I had my dh trim my bangs. It’s questionable.


----------



## mentos

AndrewC said:


> I calculated it all out about a week ago and posted it here, but the post was removed as not on topic.



Non-speculative hotel capacity and park capacity is not on topic? I've definitely discussed the latter before.


----------



## ZCarroll

DLgal said:


> This option must be requested and the refund won't happen until the parks open back up again. The default option for PIF APs is extension of the expiration date.



I know that is the case now for APs that are still valid (like mine that expire in September), however I was wondering about ones that have already expired so the portion of total closed days is already known for those.


----------



## DLgal

ZCarroll said:


> I know that is the case now for APs that are still valid (like mine that expire in September), however I was wondering about ones that have already expired so the portion of total closed days is already known for those.



Those will have their expiration dates extended but they can't do that until they know how long the closure lasted. If your pass was set to expire in either March or April, you are not eligible for a refund, only a pass extension.


----------



## DLgal

sweethannah said:


> Schools and daycares need to be open so salons etc can be. Many workers have school aged children and unless schools and daycares are open it's hard to expect workers to go back to their jobs.



You can say this about any job, though.


----------



## gottalovepluto

KPeterso said:


> Premier Pass Holders ---- Not sure if anyone has called and asked this question...
> 
> I have a Premier Pass (the AP for both DL and WDW). If the parks open on different schedules (which seems highly likely), do we know when the calendar will restart? My pass should have expired 3/28, so I should have about 2 weeks left on it. So will the clock for the extra days start from the date WDW opens or DL? As a DL local, I would prefer DL as I would actually have a chance to use those days whereas for WDW, my only possible plans there are for September and I am thinking of cancelling anyway.
> 
> It is ok if no one has asked. I can probably try to find time to call soon.


I wouldn’t bother calling. If your question starts with “what if” the answer is “we don’t know at this time”


----------



## gottalovepluto

mentos said:


> Is it selfish of me to hope that, for at least a limited period of time, the parks be only open to DLR hotel guests?
> 
> I have these pangs of nostalgia for when the parks would be downright empty on a Tuesday (heck even a Friday) in late September back in the early/mid-00s and close up by 8pm. It would be a neat (albeit sad) throwback to experience that again.


It’s ok to hope for anything but the reality is the hotels won’t bring in enough guests even spaced out to make that math work.


----------



## gottalovepluto

StarlitNight05 said:


> I agree. I don't understand that either. I need a haircut so badly! DH actually resorted to shaving off all his hair with some clippers. I'm not quite ready to go that route yet.


Me too


----------



## ZCarroll

DLgal said:


> Those will have their expiration dates extended but they can't do that until they know how long the closure lasted. If your pass was set to expire in either March or April, you are not eligible for a refund, only a pass extension.



Oh,  I didn't realize that! The AP emails I got didn't mention that, at leat not explicitly,  but I suppose the fact that the first one I got about partial refunds was on April 6th and addressed "Active Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders" perhaps that might imply it's not relevant to those that already expired before that date? Is this what people that have called in to get the refund have been told?  Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## gottalovepluto

DLgal said:


> Those will have their expiration dates extended but they can't do that until they know how long the closure lasted. If your pass was set to expire in either March or April, you are not eligible for a refund, only a pass extension.


This may be what someone has been told but that is* not *the official written policy so if people in that spot want refunds wait until Disney gets their ducks lined up better and call again.

(hilariously enough someone on the WDW thread was told for their expired WDW pass they weren’t allowed to have an extension unless they paid to renew for another year and _maybe_ they’d get a refund for the  closed days (but they had to push a lot and they got passed around so much they still don’t know if they’ll see a refund)- I say this not to add confusion just to point out Disney is a disaster behind the AP scenes and people who are told something that conflicts with written policy should wait and try again later.)


----------



## EmJ

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s ok to hope for anything but the reality is the hotels won’t bring in enough guests even spaced out to make that math work.


I wonder what the numbers look like if it's hotel guests plus APs. But I know the information on daily attendance of APs is not publicly available.


----------



## mentos

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s ok to hope for anything but the reality is the hotels won’t bring in enough guests even spaced out to make that math work.



well that was my illustration, that even filling the hotels to official maximum capacity still results in <15% utilization of the official/unofficial park capacity.


----------



## amelia18

What time would DLR phone CMs start answering? I just waited for an hour and a half but couldn't stand to listen to the hold music loop through the same five things over and over and over again anymore, I had reached my limit for today. I'm on the east coast so just wondering what time to try again tomorrow, earlier in the day.


----------



## StarlitNight05

amelia18 said:


> What time would DLR phone CMs start answering? I just waited for an hour and a half but couldn't stand to listen to the hold music loop through the same five things over and over and over again anymore, I had reached my limit for today. I'm on the east coast so just wondering what time to try again tomorrow, earlier in the day.


I believe it's 7am PST


----------



## gottalovepluto

amelia18 said:


> What time would DLR phone CMs start answering? I just waited for an hour and a half but couldn't stand to listen to the hold music loop through the same five things over and over and over again anymore, I had reached my limit for today. I'm on the east coast so just wondering what time to try again tomorrow, earlier in the day.


Any reason you have to call now? Why not wait until they bring phone CMs back? Even people wanting refunds aren’t going to get them until Disney re-opens...


----------



## amelia18

gottalovepluto said:


> Any reason you have to call now? Why not wait until they bring phone CMs back? Even people wanting refunds aren’t going to get them until Disney re-opens...



Following their instructions. When I called a few weeks ago about a refund for the Villains party, I was told no and to call back closer to the end of the month.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mama_Cass said:


> For anyone interested I received my refund from my families Canadian Resident Tickets today on my credit card.  Called in on Saturday or Sunday (don’t remember exactly which day). Good luck if you need refunds


Thank you for updating us and reporting this good news!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

KPeterso said:


> Premier Pass Holders ---- Not sure if anyone has called and asked this question...
> 
> I have a Premier Pass (the AP for both DL and WDW). If the parks open on different schedules (which seems highly likely), do we know when the calendar will restart? My pass should have expired 3/28, so I should have about 2 weeks left on it. So will the clock for the extra days start from the date WDW opens or DL? As a DL local, I would prefer DL as I would actually have a chance to use those days whereas for WDW, my only possible plans there are for September and I am thinking of cancelling anyway.
> 
> It is ok if no one has asked. I can probably try to find time to call soon.


Please report back on what you find out!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I read somewhere but cannot find the link, that Phase 2 the counties can decide what restrictions to loosen. So if that is true, Orange County could decide what happens with Disneyland


If you find the link, can you post it here?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> Non-speculative hotel capacity and park capacity is not on topic? I've definitely discussed the latter before.


Key words in your post: Non-speculative! If the topic relates to a specific post here which is on topic, then fine. If it just appears randomly off topic, then not fine. If it is just preaching to hog the thread, not fine. If it relates to speculating about how Disney will open the parks and run the hotels in future, not fine. If it latches on to another off topic post and continues to drag the thread further off topic, not fine. Wash, rinse, repeat,


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> I'm just stating numerical facts about the park


It would help this thread if you gave some context -- even just s sentence or two -- about how those numerical facts relate to the the DLR Closure and the current situation. Please.



mentos said:


> well that was my illustration, that even filling the hotels to official maximum capacity still results in <15% utilization of the official/unofficial park capacity.


ETA: If you can repost your numbers with this explanation, that would help a lot. Thanks.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> If you find the link, can you post it here?


https://laist.com/latest/post/20200428/gov-newsom-coronavirus-physical-distancing-update
Found it! I put an excerpt from the article. 

*REGIONAL VARIATIONS IN STAY-AT HOME ORDERS*

During Phase 2, counties can choose to relax stricter local orders at their own pace, according to Angell. State orders will still need to be followed but localities can either loosen or tighten restrictions, as needed.

More regional variations could be supported following Phase 2, once a statewide COVID-19 surveillance system has been made possible through testing, according to Angell. The state will consult and collaborate with local governments.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> https://laist.com/latest/post/20200428/gov-newsom-coronavirus-physical-distancing-update
> Found it! I put an excerpt from the article.
> 
> *REGIONAL VARIATIONS IN STAY-AT HOME ORDERS*
> 
> During Phase 2, counties can choose to relax stricter local orders at their own pace, according to Angell. State orders will still need to be followed but localities can either loosen or tighten restrictions, as needed.
> 
> More regional variations could be supported following Phase 2, once a statewide COVID-19 surveillance system has been made possible through testing, according to Angell. The state will consult and collaborate with local governments.


Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Posting this relevant post from Webmaster Kathy for a second time. Please take the time to read through it and think it over. We're having some issues here in this thread with tempers flaring, nuisance reporting ("Get off my lawn!" & "Teacher! He touched me!"), and stress taking over. Please use the Report button carefully. Don't be afraid to use the Ignore button. And walk away from the Boards at any time if you need to take a break -- nothing wrong with that! Anger, Spite, and Retaliation are not how we are going to get through this crisis. We _can_ help each other, encourage each other, and keep each other going -- no matter how hard things get.
For those of you who are working hard to keep this thread on topic and to help keep each other's spirits up, thank you.



WebmasterKathy said:


> We are trying hard to let people participate and vent and share during this crazy time, but PLEASE remember:
> 
> The mods and admins here are VOLUNTEERS.
> 
> We are also personally dealing with all the fallout of the current crisis- job loss, illness, isolation and uncertainty, financial disaster.
> 
> We want to keep the DIS a place of refuge and civil discourse, but spending every waking moment monitoring the boards and cleaning up messes really is not what we need to be doing now.
> 
> I have a great amount of respect and gratitude for our members, who have been GREAT about supporting each other and keeping most conversations respectful and safe!
> 
> PLEASE use the “report a post” link to alert us to any truly problematic, profane, attacking posts so we can take care of them.  Also, please think before reporting posts that are not really problematic but that may be just something that you do not agree with.
> 
> “Political” is a very gray area right now as our government response is very entwined in all issues dealing with the virus pandemic, and we (admins and moderators) have to use a lot of personal judgement when trying to balance allowing conversation and drawing a line preventing political debate and insult. DO NOT insult other posters directly by attacking them for their views or words. Try to discuss IDEAS, not slam other posters. Don’t rage about political parties or philosophies, but mentions of what government figures may have said or done are not necessarily going to be forbidden now.
> 
> The reason we had to make politics a “no go” topic years ago is because PEOPLE WERE ATTACKING AND ARGUING.  So do not do that, okay?   As a team, we get accused of protecting liberal views, conservative views, any views that do not align with a specific poster’s views. The truth is that we are a collection of people with political views all over the spectrum. Just like the membership here. Share your ideas respectfully and we’ll all get through this still being friends.
> 
> And if you find your blood pressure rising and temptations to respond harshly to others here or to report LOTS of posts because you do not agree with them, take a break. Turn off the computer. Go sit out in the sunshine and listen to some happy music. Unplug for a while.


----------



## pokee99

Mama_Cass said:


> For anyone interested I received my refund from my families Canadian Resident Tickets today on my credit card.  Called in on Saturday or Sunday (don’t remember exactly which day). Good luck if you need refunds



This is great news! I've seen posts here that they weren't giving out any refunds (at least until the parks reopened).

Was there something special you said to get the refund,  I bought 3 Canadian hoppers and was going to try for a refund once they started refunding upon request. So i just want to make sure they didn't refund you as a "special favor" before i wait on the phone for two hours.

Also what # did you call and which phone option did you select?


----------



## cndkanga

Received our refund for our 6 Canadian Resident tickets.  They had mentioned it would take awhile to process but it showed up on our Visa in 3 days.


----------



## bethwc101

midnight star said:


> https://laist.com/latest/post/20200428/gov-newsom-coronavirus-physical-distancing-update
> Found it! I put an excerpt from the article.
> 
> *REGIONAL VARIATIONS IN STAY-AT HOME ORDERS*
> 
> During Phase 2, counties can choose to relax stricter local orders at their own pace, according to Angell. State orders will still need to be followed but localities can either loosen or tighten restrictions, as needed.
> 
> More regional variations could be supported following Phase 2, once a statewide COVID-19 surveillance system has been made possible through testing, according to Angell. The state will consult and collaborate with local governments.


I think I am a little confused by this. It says individual counties will be able to loosen or tighten the state restrictions. But then it says state orders need to be followed. Doesn't that seem a little contradictory or am I missing something. Because my loosening the restrictions, wouldn't they no longer be following the state ones?


----------



## midnight star

bethwc101 said:


> I think I am a little confused by this. It says individual counties will be able to loosen or tighten the state restrictions. But then it says state orders need to be followed. Doesn't that seem a little contradictory or am I missing something. Because my loosening the restrictions, wouldn't they no longer be following the state ones?


It confuses me too honestly. It’s like how LA county beaches are closed but Orange and Ventura beaches are open. But the state order says things are to be closed. I should’ve paid better attention in AP Government back in high school lol

*Also to mods/other people not trying to discuss how the rules for the government works, I was just explaining the article I had posted further up in the thread* I don't want to get in trouble lol


----------



## kristensideaoffun

bethwc101 said:


> I think I am a little confused by this. It says individual counties will be able to loosen or tighten the state restrictions. But then it says state orders need to be followed. Doesn't that seem a little contradictory or am I missing something. Because my loosening the restrictions, wouldn't they no longer be following the state ones?



What he meant was, counties can loosen or tighten their restrictions in accordance with the four step stage plan. Because the impact of the virus varies by county/region, (for example) LA is not going to be in the same stage as Butte County at the same time. But counties can’t just decide to reopen everything if they haven’t met the milestones required by the state.

So Orange County where Disneyland is located could be in stage 3 of reopening while LA County could still be in stage 2.


----------



## Winnowill

Well, I just got my cancellation notice for Lamplight Lounge on 5/23. I guess it's time to cancel hotel and air.


----------



## alvernon90

kristensideaoffun said:


> What he meant was, counties can loosen or tighten their restrictions in accordance with the four step stage plan. Because the impact of the virus varies by county/region, (for example) LA is not going to be in the same stage as Butte County at the same time. But counties can’t just decide to reopen everything if they haven’t met the milestones required by the state.
> 
> So Orange County where Disneyland is located could be in stage 3 of reopening while LA County could still be in stage 2.



I don't think that is quite what they were getting at.  The quote is:

"During Phase 2, counties can choose to relax stricter local orders at their own pace, according to Angell. State orders will still need to be followed but localities can either loosen or tighten restrictions, as needed. "

This means that on the day a county enters phase 2, if that county already has restrictions in place that are stricter than the state's phase 2 requirements, the county can relax those stricter restrictions down to the state's level, but no lower.  Or the county can keep its stricter rules, or the county can tighten them up even more than before.  But no county will be permitted to have restrictions looser than the state rules at any give time.


----------



## mentos

alvernon90 said:


> Just to be clear, therapeutics is about treating people who have the disease, whereas a vaccine is about preventing people from getting the disease in the first place.



In my training, we just lumped any treatment (preventive or otherwise) as "therapeutics" (that was actually the name of the class... just Pharmaceutical Therapeutics). I get that the dictionary definition indicatives reactive vs. proactive. 

Makes sense that Gov is looking for treatment options, vaccine would be useless if someone already has COVID. Now the real question is, how good is good enough? If this is anything like Tamiflu, technically it will meet the definition of therapeutic, but the reality is if you're going down that sick spiral, it's not the virus anymore... it's your own body. 

I think of a drug like Xigris that was on market for 10 years and we didn't realize it did nothing for those 10 whole years.


----------



## Mama_Cass

pokee99 said:


> This is great news! I've seen posts here that they weren't giving out any refunds (at least until the parks reopened).
> 
> Was there something special you said to get the refund,  I bought 3 Canadian hoppers and was going to try for a refund once they started refunding upon request. So i just want to make sure they didn't refund you as a "special favor" before i wait on the phone for two hours.
> 
> Also what # did you call and which phone option did you select?



Honestly, I had my husband call (on speakerphone) because I don’t like confrontation.  I wasn’t planning any rudeness but was expecting to possibly be told no and my husband would have no problem pushing the issue but I would just say ok thanks bye lol

it was very simple, done within 5-10 mins of them answering the phone (one hour on hold).  My husband just said that we had the Canadian tickets and had to cancel our trip so obviously can’t use them now and would like a refund.  The CM immediately said just let me get my manager so we can approve it and put us back on a brief hold and she came back and told us it was done and to expect it to show up on the original method of payment in 1-2 billing cycles.  According to my credit card statement online it was processed immediately and showed on my online account by Wednesday (Processing date was on the weekend).

I needed to find my email with my order number (started with DOLY), they would not take the ticket numbers to do it.

I don’t remember the option I chose.  It had something to do with tickets.  But the number I called was 1-714-520-5050.

Good luck!  We had 4 tickets and if they were extended to May we wouldn’t be able to use them so the refund was very important to us. We also didn’t want to have that much money holding to apply in the future who knows when.

If I recall, I had original called the tickets number (this looks like vacation packages) and then I called this number after seeing a post on reddit about refunding vacation packages.  However when I selected my option I’m pretty sure I got transferred back into the ticket line (when I chose an option it seemed to return me to the automated line I had been in previously if that makes sense).  I remember being worried I had just extended my hold time by hanging up the first call lol.


----------



## Aurora0427

Never mind!!!


----------



## Aurora0427

alvernon90 said:


> I don't think that is quite what they were getting at.  The quote is:
> 
> "During Phase 2, counties can choose to relax stricter local orders at their own pace, according to Angell. State orders will still need to be followed but localities can either loosen or tighten restrictions, as needed. "
> 
> This means that on the day a county enters phase 2, if that county already has restrictions in place that are stricter than the state's phase 2 requirements, the county can relax those stricter restrictions down to the state's level, but no lower.  Or the county can keep its stricter rules, or the county can tighten them up even more than before.  But no county will be permitted to have restrictions looser than the state rules at any give time.



See, this is how I originally read it, and he actually said in the press conference that we’d all stay in the same phases simultaneously. So until LA County can move to phase 3, we are all stuck in Phase 2.


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> It confuses me too honestly. It’s like how LA county beaches are closed but Orange and Ventura beaches are open. But the state order says things are to be closed. I should’ve paid better attention in AP Government back in high school lol
> 
> *Also to mods/other people not trying to discuss how the rules for the government works, I was just explaining the article I had posted further up in the thread* I don't want to get in trouble lol



Everyone is confused by this..... you’re not the only one.


----------



## amelia18

Just spoke to a CM who said villains night tickets aren’t being refunded but if you can’t make the rescheduled night, you can print out the email with your ticket and it can be traded in for a one day single park admission ticket. I’m satisfied with that. Also asked about the expiration date for normal tickets and she said January 2022? Not sure whether to take that as truth or not, either she’s behind on that information or they went back to honoring the extension without updating the website yet. I only had to wait 12 minutes so it wasn’t too bad this time around.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

I deleted this, since it was already answered further above...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A reminder to keep the comments respectful and courteous to all posters. It is possible to express disagreement without being rude or snide. For those of you who are self moderating your comments, thank you for taking care with your posts!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

amelia18 said:


> Just spoke to a CM who said villains night tickets aren’t being refunded but if you can’t make the rescheduled night, you can print out the email with your ticket and it can be traded in for a one day single park admission ticket. I’m satisfied with that. Also asked about the expiration date for normal tickets and she said January 2022? Not sure whether to take that as truth or not, either she’s behind on that information or they went back to honoring the extension without updating the website yet. I only had to wait 12 minutes so it wasn’t too bad this time around.


I'm glad you received a solution which will work for you. Has anyone else heard the Jan. 2022 expiration date from a CM recently? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jerryp49

Disney now selling facemasks  .   pre order for June delivery  :

https://www.shopdisney.com/face-masks/


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Hmmm why did my finger just click on the preorder button.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Shanghai Disneyland phased re-opening of shopping and resort hotels-but not the parks. Conditions and state/local orders will be different for all parks, so this may mean very little at this point for Disneyland and Disneyworld. Apologies if this is posted elsewhere.


https://www.foxnews.com/travel/shanghai-disney-resort-phased-reopening-masks-required


----------



## gottalovepluto

Elk Grove Chris said:


> Shanghai Disneyland phased re-opening of shopping and resort hotels-but not the parks. Conditions and state/local orders will be different for all parks, so this may mean very little at this point for Disneyland and Disneyworld. Apologies if this is posted elsewhere.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/shanghai-disney-resort-phased-reopening-masks-required


This is not Disney’s decision. The government of Shanghai has mandated masks be worn in all public places. It looks good because it looks like Disney is being careful- but they’re just following the law.


----------



## dtrain

I think a good indicator of a reopening time frame will be if Star Wars Celebration gets canceled or not.  That's the last weekend in August, with Star Wars night at DL on August 27th.  If it gets canceled then my guess would be they aim for the Fall season to reopen.


----------



## pokee99

dtrain said:


> I think a good indicator of a reopening time frame will be if Star Wars Celebration gets canceled or not.  That's the last weekend in August, with Star Wars night at DL on August 29th.  If it gets canceled then my guess would be they aim for the Fall season to reopen.



Maybe, but wouldn't the most probable scenario be the convention center event canceled and the park still opening at 50% capacity, with a similar plan that Disney World has put together?


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

I had completely forgotten about Star wars Celebration...quite surprised there is no mention of covid on there website at all.  guess they are still waiting to see if they can make it work.


----------



## pokee99

Mama_Cass said:


> Honestly, I had my husband call (on speakerphone) because I don’t like confrontation.  I wasn’t planning any rudeness but was expecting to possibly be told no and my husband would have no problem pushing the issue but I would just say ok thanks bye lol
> 
> it was very simple, done within 5-10 mins of them answering the phone (one hour on hold).  My husband just said that we had the Canadian tickets and had to cancel our trip so obviously can’t use them now and would like a refund.  The CM immediately said just let me get my manager so we can approve it and put us back on a brief hold and she came back and told us it was done and to expect it to show up on the original method of payment in 1-2 billing cycles.  According to my credit card statement online it was processed immediately and showed on my online account by Wednesday (Processing date was on the weekend).
> 
> I needed to find my email with my order number (started with DOLY), they would not take the ticket numbers to do it.
> 
> I don’t remember the option I chose.  It had something to do with tickets.  But the number I called was 1-714-520-5050.
> 
> Good luck!  We had 4 tickets and if they were extended to May we wouldn’t be able to use them so the refund was very important to us. We also didn’t want to have that much money holding to apply in the future who knows when.
> 
> If I recall, I had original called the tickets number (this looks like vacation packages) and then I called this number after seeing a post on reddit about refunding vacation packages.  However when I selected my option I’m pretty sure I got transferred back into the ticket line (when I chose an option it seemed to return me to the automated line I had been in previously if that makes sense).  I remember being worried I had just extended my hold time by hanging up the first call lol.



Our tickets are 4 day Hoppers, which have already currently been extended until May 2021. I wanted to hang onto them for awhile to see what happens (because we may be able to go in the summer and next spring break, and it will be MUCH cheaper than buying new ones - especially with the decline of the Canadian dollar), but i feel like if i don't try to get the refund now, they'll simply extend the validity date for another year and start refusing refunds.

It's so hard to know what to do... what has everyone else been doing?


----------



## sweethannah

pokee99 said:


> Our tickets are 4 day Hoppers, which have already currently been extended until May 2021. I wanted to hang onto them for awhile to see what happens (because we may be able to go in the summer and next spring break, and it will be MUCH cheaper than buying new ones - especially with the decline of the Canadian dollar), but i feel like if i don't try to get the refund now, they'll simply extend the validity date for another year and start refusing refunds.
> 
> It's so hard to know what to do... what has everyone else been doing?



I'm in the exact same boat as you except I have five day passes with the max pass for all travellers,we were aiming for August ourselves. I don't want to cancel because the ticket prices were so good and I purchased when the rate was good. I need to get a better understanding of what the park climate will be like before I fully commit to cancelling. If they were able to offer a credit for use anywhere in the park ( hotel, passes, purchaes) instead of a refund I would gladly take that. We purchased passes for DD best friend and she may not be able to travel with us I would only be able to use that credit to upgrade to an annual pass and from my understand I can't use that that credit towards three individual one day passes


----------



## pokee99

sweethannah said:


> I'm in the exact same boat as you except I have five day passes with the max pass for all travellers,we were aiming for August ourselves. I don't want to cancel because the ticket prices were so good and I purchased when the rate was good. I need to get a better understanding of what the park climate will be like before I fully commit to cancelling. If they were able to offer a credit for use anywhere in the park ( hotel, passes, purchaes) instead of a refund I would gladly take that. We purchased passes for DD best friend and she may not be able to travel with us I would only be able to use that credit to upgrade to an annual pass and from my understand I can't use that that credit towards three individual one day passes



I agree...we will likely have less travelers than tickets if we go in the summer, so having a dangling ticket with no way to use it (credit towards other Disney stuff) is useless.  I'm leaning towards the refund, but i want to wait a bit more. I'm just scared if i wait too long, that option will disappear!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

pokee99 said:


> Our tickets are 4 day Hoppers, which have already currently been extended until May 2021. I wanted to hang onto them for awhile to see what happens (because we may be able to go in the summer and next spring break, and it will be MUCH cheaper than buying new ones - especially with the decline of the Canadian dollar), but i feel like if i don't try to get the refund now, they'll simply extend the validity date for another year and start refusing refunds.
> 
> It's so hard to know what to do... what has everyone else been doing?



We have 5-day PF with MP. We're waiting. With the extension to May, we're hoping to go now in April (when we typically go, with the exception of this year when we had planned on November). If by the end of the year things have not made a significant turn for the better, we may nudge for a refund. My husband and I are in the very fortunate position of both being gainfully employed, so a refund isn't a necessity for financial reasons at the moment.


----------



## midnight star

Watched part of the update today. I'm hoping this means we can move to phase 2. Maybe we can finally begin getting some info on Disneyland. I saw that Magic Mountain already stated a plan of what they will do when they reopen. I know they aren't Disney, but they are in a similar situation with closures. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/01/politics/california-reopening-newsom/index.htmlhttps://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/04/30/six-flags-magic-mountain-reopening/


----------



## captain_hug99

This makes me VERY hopeful!!!!


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> Watched part of the update today. I'm hoping this means we can move to phase 2. Maybe we can finally begin getting some info on Disneyland. I saw that Magic Mountain already stated a plan of what they will do when they reopen. I know they aren't Disney, but they are in a similar situation with closures.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/01/politics/california-reopening-newsom/index.htmlhttps://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/04/30/six-flags-magic-mountain-reopening/



 

Our country club filed a plan with the health department here in SD on how to get the pool open for lap swim- and how they plan on complying with social distancing etc. I will be a happy girl when I can leave my kids at home with my husband and go swim!!!! If Newsome is days away from phase 2, that may be closer to being reality than I would’ve thought a week ago.

Really interested in what Disneyland is planning... not dates, but what they’re doing to be safer and to eventually open!!!! It’s been crickets!


----------



## Lkem

pokee99 said:


> Our tickets are 4 day Hoppers, which have already currently been extended until May 2021. I wanted to hang onto them for awhile to see what happens (because we may be able to go in the summer and next spring break, and it will be MUCH cheaper than buying new ones - especially with the decline of the Canadian dollar), but i feel like if i don't try to get the refund now, they'll simply extend the validity date for another year and start refusing refunds.
> 
> It's so hard to know what to do... what has everyone else been doing?



How do you know they've been extended until May 2021?  Is that written somewhere?  And is that for all park hopper tickets?  I purchased mine (six 5-day park hoppers) through LMTC and trying to decide what to do.  I definitely can't go this year anymore...but the current expiration date on them says January 2021.


----------



## dina444444

Lkem said:


> How do you know they've been extended until May 2021?  Is that written somewhere?  And is that for all park hopper tickets?  I purchased mine (six 5-day park hoppers) through LMTC and trying to decide what to do.  I definitely can't go this year anymore...but the current expiration date on them says January 2021.


The May 2021 extension so for some of the international tickets.


----------



## pokee99

Mama_Cass said:


> Honestly, I had my husband call (on speakerphone) because I don’t like confrontation.  I wasn’t planning any rudeness but was expecting to possibly be told no and my husband would have no problem pushing the issue but I would just say ok thanks bye lol
> 
> it was very simple, done within 5-10 mins of them answering the phone (one hour on hold).  My husband just said that we had the Canadian tickets and had to cancel our trip so obviously can’t use them now and would like a refund.  The CM immediately said just let me get my manager so we can approve it and put us back on a brief hold and she came back and told us it was done and to expect it to show up on the original method of payment in 1-2 billing cycles.  According to my credit card statement online it was processed immediately and showed on my online account by Wednesday (Processing date was on the weekend).
> 
> I needed to find my email with my order number (started with DOLY), they would not take the ticket numbers to do it.
> 
> I don’t remember the option I chose.  It had something to do with tickets.  But the number I called was 1-714-520-5050.
> 
> Good luck!  We had 4 tickets and if they were extended to May we wouldn’t be able to use them so the refund was very important to us. We also didn’t want to have that much money holding to apply in the future who knows when.
> 
> If I recall, I had original called the tickets number (this looks like vacation packages) and then I called this number after seeing a post on reddit about refunding vacation packages.  However when I selected my option I’m pretty sure I got transferred back into the ticket line (when I chose an option it seemed to return me to the automated line I had been in previously if that makes sense).  I remember being worried I had just extended my hold time by hanging up the first call lol.



Well, we decided to cancel. I just called the ticket line this afternoon and only waited about 10 mins.

The first agent said she could only "put in a 'request' to cancel". I asked why she couldn't just process it now? She said only a supervisor could do that. I asked if she could get approval from her manager to process it herself,  as I'd heard others have done that. She said I'd have to speak to the supervisor myself and she could transfer me.

After the transfer, I was on hold for another 10 mins or so, and then the supervisor told me she couldn't immediately process the refund either,  despite what the original agent said. But she can put in the "request". Lots of words like "apologies" and "unprecedented" and "exception" were used over and over again, but she wasn't really listening to me or answering my questions. She was actually speaking over me most of the time.  

I asked: Why can't you process the refund yourself now? Does another department process all the refunds in batch? What does a "request" mean? Can it can be denied at a later date? 

All that she could tell me is that the request would eventually go though by the time they open up in June (hmmmm), it just may take a while.  

Ughhh. Even though she was less than pleasant, I was nice about it because I know what they must all be going though. But man, that was a rough conversation... 

I got a reference number, so i guess now i wait we'll see how it goes....


----------



## Evita_W

pokee99 said:


> Well, we decided to cancel. I just called the ticket line this afternoon and only waited about 10 mins.
> 
> The first agent said she could only "put in a 'request' to cancel". I asked why she couldn't just process it now? She said only a supervisor could do that. I asked if she could get approval from her manager to process it herself,  as I'd heard others have done that. She said I'd have to speak to the supervisor myself and she could transfer me.
> 
> After the transfer, I was on hold for another 10 mins or so, and then the supervisor told me she couldn't immediately process the refund either,  despite what the original agent said. But she can put in the "request". Lots of words like "apologies" and "unprecedented" and "exception" were used over and over again, but she wasn't really listening to me or answering my questions. She was actually speaking over me most of the time.
> 
> I asked: Why can't you process the refund yourself now? Does another department process all the refunds in batch? What does a "request" mean? Can it can be denied at a later date?
> 
> All that she could tell me is that the request would eventually go though by the time they open up in June (hmmmm), it just may take a while.
> 
> Ughhh. Even though she was less than pleasant, I was nice about it because I know what they must all be going though. But man, that was a rough conversation...
> 
> I got a reference number, so i guess now i wait we'll see how it goes....


Sounds like a good time for me to call to extend our payment plan, last time I tried, it had a 60+ minute wait.


----------



## Mama_Cass

pokee99 said:


> Well, we decided to cancel. I just called the ticket line this afternoon and only waited about 10 mins.
> 
> The first agent said she could only "put in a 'request' to cancel". I asked why she couldn't just process it now? She said only a supervisor could do that. I asked if she could get approval from her manager to process it herself,  as I'd heard others have done that. She said I'd have to speak to the supervisor myself and she could transfer me.
> 
> After the transfer, I was on hold for another 10 mins or so, and then the supervisor told me she couldn't immediately process the refund either,  despite what the original agent said. But she can put in the "request". Lots of words like "apologies" and "unprecedented" and "exception" were used over and over again, but she wasn't really listening to me or answering my questions. She was actually speaking over me most of the time.
> 
> I asked: Why can't you process the refund yourself now? Does another department process all the refunds in batch? What does a "request" mean? Can it can be denied at a later date?
> 
> All that she could tell me is that the request would eventually go though by the time they open up in June (hmmmm), it just may take a while.
> 
> Ughhh. Even though she was less than pleasant, I was nice about it because I know what they must all be going though. But man, that was a rough conversation...
> 
> I got a reference number, so i guess now i wait we'll see how it goes....



I was very surprised when it went so smoothly for us so probably was luck of the draw as to who we got on the phone. Hopefully since the request was at least put through you see it in a few days on your credit card 
If it doesn’t, it doesn’t hurt to call in and ask again with the reference number.
We were not given a reference number.  When we asked she said it would just be the order number we gave her so I was a little nervous if it would go through or not but thankfully it did.  I’m glad your hold wasn’t too long though!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

Lkem said:


> How do you know they've been extended until May 2021?  Is that written somewhere?  And is that for all park hopper tickets?  I purchased mine (six 5-day park hoppers) through LMTC and trying to decide what to do.  I definitely can't go this year anymore...but the current expiration date on them says January 2021.



The Canadian Residents tickets have been extended to May 2021. Initially they were to expire in December 2020.


----------



## cndkanga

pokee99 said:


> Well, we decided to cancel. I just called the ticket line this afternoon and only waited about 10 mins.
> 
> The first agent said she could only "put in a 'request' to cancel". I asked why she couldn't just process it now? She said only a supervisor could do that. I asked if she could get approval from her manager to process it herself,  as I'd heard others have done that. She said I'd have to speak to the supervisor myself and she could transfer me.
> 
> After the transfer, I was on hold for another 10 mins or so, and then the supervisor told me she couldn't immediately process the refund either,  despite what the original agent said. But she can put in the "request". Lots of words like "apologies" and "unprecedented" and "exception" were used over and over again, but she wasn't really listening to me or answering my questions. She was actually speaking over me most of the time.
> 
> I asked: Why can't you process the refund yourself now? Does another department process all the refunds in batch? What does a "request" mean? Can it can be denied at a later date?
> 
> All that she could tell me is that the request would eventually go though by the time they open up in June (hmmmm), it just may take a while.
> 
> Ughhh. Even though she was less than pleasant, I was nice about it because I know what they must all be going though. But man, that was a rough conversation...
> 
> I got a reference number, so i guess now i wait we'll see how it goes....



Just check your credit card for the refund In a few days.  We were told it would take up to 2 months to process but it showed up as a refund 2-3 days later.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Lkem said:


> How do you know they've been extended until May 2021? Is that written somewhere? And is that for all park hopper tickets? I purchased mine (six 5-day park hoppers) through LMTC and trying to decide what to do. I definitely can't go this year anymore...but the current expiration date on them says January 2021.


This has already been mentioned by @Where's Wall-E and @dina444444 , but here is a link to the page that officially shows it on the Disney website https://disneyland.disney.go.com/en-ca/travel-information/ .  Scroll down to the Theme Park ticket bullet and it is the 4th item bullet on the list.  Sorry i tried to copy and paste the section but couldn't make it work.


----------



## Lkem

Where's Wall-E said:


> The Canadian Residents tickets have been extended to May 2021. Initially they were to expire in December 2020.





StarWarsNerd24 said:


> This has already been mentioned by @Where's Wall-E and @dina444444 , but here is a link to the page that officially shows it on the Disney website https://disneyland.disney.go.com/en-ca/travel-information/ .  Scroll down to the Theme Park ticket bullet and it is the 4th item bullet on the list.  Sorry i tried to copy and paste the section but couldn't make it work.




Oh, okay...so this is just for the Canadian tickets?  I'm in the US...so I guess this doesn't apply to me.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Lkem said:


> Oh, okay...so this is just for the Canadian tickets? I'm in the US...so I guess this doesn't apply to me. Thanks for the info!


Yes the tickets that are being mentioned in the post you had originally quoted are talking about the the special Canadian offer.  You will have to do a bit more digging for your ticket type.
I did find this while doing a quick look:

*Multi-Day Ticket*
Multi-day tickets have different entitlements and validity dates. Please check the details of a particular multi-day ticket at time of purchase.

but I would think there would be more to it then just this.  I am sure someone here has or is having the same experience so I am sure someone else will have a better answer for you.  The other thing would be to phone Disney and talk to a CM about things, I know I have been on the phone a few times over the past 2 days dealing with aspects of our cancel trip.


----------



## JenM

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> I had completely forgotten about Star wars Celebration...quite surprised there is no mention of covid on there website at all.  guess they are still waiting to see if they can make it work.



Ticketholders for Star Wars Celebration (including me) got emails yesterday with an update...that there would be an update in the next few weeks. We’re expecting it to be cancelled, they’re just waiting for the state of CA to force their hand in the matter. The email also said that, in the event of a postponemen/cancellation, ticketholders will have the option to get a full refund or the option to transfer their tickets to the new date.

I also have Disneyland After Dark Star Wars night tickets for that weekend, and I have no idea if I’ll be able to refund those or not if DL is actually open that week. Plus I have 2-day DL park hopper tickets that I got from the Plum Benefits site at work that expire in February...I’m hoping they’re flexible if the convention winds up being cancelled.


----------



## sophy1996

JenM said:


> I also have Disneyland After Dark Star Wars night tickets for that weekend, and I have no idea if I’ll be able to refund those or not if DL is actually open that week. Plus I have 2-day DL park hopper tickets that I got from the Plum Benefits site at work that expire in February...I’m hoping they’re flexible if the convention winds up being cancelled.



DL won't refund Villains Night tickets, and the park was closed and there was no party on the scheduled date (April 30).  They say they're going to reschedule.  I seriously doubt that they will offer a refund for Star Wars Night either, whether or not the park is open.


----------



## JenM

sophy1996 said:


> DL won't refund Villains Night tickets, and the park was closed and there was no party on the scheduled date (April 30).  They say they're going to reschedule.  I seriously doubt that they will offer a refund for Star Wars Night either, whether or not the park is open.



Yeah, I’m expecting to get screwed on that one, unfortunately.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

amelia18 said:


> Just spoke to a CM who said villains night tickets aren’t being refunded but if you can’t make the rescheduled night, you can print out the email with your ticket and it can be traded in for a one day single park admission ticket. I’m satisfied with that. Also asked about the expiration date for normal tickets and she said January 2022? Not sure whether to take that as truth or not, either she’s behind on that information or they went back to honoring the extension without updating the website yet. I only had to wait 12 minutes so it wasn’t too bad this time around.





JenM said:


> Yeah, I’m expecting to get screwed on that one, unfortunately.


See the post above for a possible solution. The above poster did not receive a refund for her Villains Nite ticket, but did get an offer for something else. So you might not lose out completely. Hang in there to see what Disney does about this.


----------



## JenM

theluckyrabbit said:


> See the post above for a possible solution. The above poster did not receive a refund for her Villains Nite ticket, but did get an offer for something else. So you might not lose out completely. Hang in there to see what Disney does about this.



Thanks! I was going to be in Anaheim for Star Wars Celebration, so the original timing was perfect. I’m from NJ, so the flight to CA is a pretty long trip. Hopefully it will all work out. I also have a WDW trip scheduled for July, we’re still not sure what’s happening with that yet either.


----------



## CaliGrrl

Strange that Disneyland wouldn't refund the special event tickets. Disney World is automatically refunding ticket holders for all after hours events during the closure.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CaliGrrl said:


> Strange that Disneyland wouldn't refund the special event tickets. Disney World is automatically refunding ticket holders for all after hours events during the closure.


DLR CMs have been saying that they've been told to wait until a rescheduled event date has been officially posted before offering refunds. But no new date has been posted yet for Villains Nite. At least now, it appears that CMs are able to offer something else in lieu of a refund. It's progress.


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

I also called to try for a refund on my villains night tickets.  I was also told that they will not be offering refunds. The CM told me that we have to wait for a new date to be announced, & that will be announced AFTER Disneyland reopens, and at that time if we can not make the new date, then we can convert the ticket to a single day single park ticket.  This works out for us, as we added extra days to our trip when we rescheduled, but being from New Jersey I can see how this could be less than ideal for others.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

bethwc101 said:


> I think I am a little confused by this...





midnight star said:


> It confuses me too honestly...





Aurora0427 said:


> Everyone is confused by this..... you’re not the only one.


I think we may all exit this quarantine with a permanent furrow etched across our brows...
Saw this in another thread and immediately thought of our predicament!



And if that doesn't clear _everything_ up for you, then who knows what will!! LOL!


----------



## BlueRibbon

Just saw the miceage update:

https://www.micechat.com/258485-breaking-news-san-diego-theme-parks-devise-reopening-plans/
What's news to me is that I would have assumed that Theme Parks would have fallen in "Stage 4" but it seems like the San Diego Parks have a different viewpoint!


----------



## Aurora0427

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think we may all exit this quarantine with a permanent furrow etched across our brows...
> Saw this in another thread and immediately thought of our predicament!
> 
> View attachment 492267
> 
> And if that doesn't clear _everything_ up for you, then who knows what will!! LOL!



This literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## OjaMentabe

Hello, 

I have been planning a Disneyland trip for my 2 kids for years. This year we had enough money to go, starting on June 15th and lasting for the whole week. We're staying with my brother-in-law who lives in Ventura. 

All this COVID stuff is confusing to me. I look every day to see if Disneyland is open, and it is not. I heard that they are selling tickets starting for June 1st, so one could assume that they are planning on being open by then (I guess?) 

If anyone here has some insider knowledge or really good guess as to what I should be doing, that would be helpful. My brother in law is telling me we should probably cancel and try again next year. But my kids are really REALLY about going, as we've been talking about this for years


----------



## midnight star

No one knows honestly. All we know is Disney is accepting on site hotel reservations starting June 1. Follow along on the main super thread regarding the closure.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...evant-questions-and-information-here.3796500/


----------



## bethwc101

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think we may all exit this quarantine with a permanent furrow etched across our brows...
> Saw this in another thread and immediately thought of our predicament!
> 
> View attachment 492267
> 
> And if that doesn't clear _everything_ up for you, then who knows what will!! LOL!


Reminds me of this


----------



## OjaMentabe

Ok thanks. I bought the tickets on Feb. 2nd, The website says I don't have a 'tiered' ticket, I have a "Peak, Regular, or Value" ticket. It sounds like I might just be able to hold onto the tickets and save them for next year? 

They are multi-day tickets. Do they expire?


----------



## OjaMentabe

Sorry I guess I didn't understand the intricacies of the Disney ticketing system BEFORE all this.  Now I am definitely lost.


----------



## midnight star

The ticket information from the Disney site. I’m not good at explaining it so I just posted it directly from them.


----------



## dieumeye

The best plan to avoid confusion is to wait until official information is released from Disney about when they will open and what the situation will be at the parks.  Until then it’s all speculation.

Once all the information is available you will be able to decide. It does mean that you might not know until the last minute, and if that’s too late, then it may be best to postpone to a later time.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

My speculation is no


----------



## pigletliz

I doubt it.


----------



## Heather07438

Parks will be one of the later phases, more likely than not after mid-June.

I wouldn't worry about the ticket, they'll still honor it later.  The worst is they'll ask for the difference between that ticket's cost and new pricing, but I suspect Disney will waive that for tickets dated during park closure.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OjaMentabe said:


> Ok thanks. I bought the tickets on Feb. 2nd, The website says I don't have a 'tiered' ticket, I have a "Peak, Regular, or Value" ticket. It sounds like I might just be able to hold onto the tickets and save them for next year?
> 
> They are multi-day tickets. Do they expire?


Only one day tickets adhere to the peak/reg/value. If you have a one day ticket you can still only use it in the category you bought. If you have a multi-day ticket it will have an expiration date on it. If it’s after that date you can apply the value of the ticket towards a new ticket at a ticket booth.


----------



## Paigesmom2013

So we have (4) 3 day passes with Maxpass that I purchased on Undercover Tourist. We were supposed to visit last month. I called DL CM today and asked about what if we can't come until 2021 (my husband is nervous to travel.) I know that if my tickets expire, I can use the monetary value toward new tickets. Is there a chance Disney would be nice and give us full value for the tickets seeing as they closed the park versus us cancelling? The price difference would be almost as much another ticket...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Paigesmom2013 said:


> Is there a chance Disney would be nice and give us full value for the tickets seeing as they closed the park versus us cancelling?


Disney always applies the full expired value, not the discounted price you paid, towards your next set of tickets.


----------



## OjaMentabe

Ok thanks everyone for trying to help. 

I know I got enough tickets for 4 days, but I can't remember if they are "multi-day passes" or just 4 sets of individual tickets I guess. 

I will have to talk to the travel agent and see what they can help me figure out. It sounds like the consensus is that I should start planning for another vacation...


----------



## Lkem

Paigesmom2013 said:


> So we have (4) 3 day passes with Maxpass that I purchased on Undercover Tourist. We were supposed to visit last month. I called DL CM today and asked about what if we can't come until 2021 (my husband is nervous to travel.) I know that if my tickets expire, I can use the monetary value toward new tickets. Is there a chance Disney would be nice and give us full value for the tickets seeing as they closed the park versus us cancelling? The price difference would be almost as much another ticket...



What did the CM say? Did you ask them?


----------



## azdisneylover

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think we may all exit this quarantine with a permanent furrow etched across our brows...
> Saw this in another thread and immediately thought of our predicament!
> 
> View attachment 492267
> 
> And if that doesn't clear _everything_ up for you, then who knows what will!! LOL!



This is Washington State, right?  Clear as mud.


----------



## Paigesmom2013

Lkem said:


> What did the CM say? Did you ask them?


She said we'd have to pay the difference and they can't change the expiration date on 3rd party tickets (which I understand.) Like someone says, if this drags on, then I hope it would change.


----------



## Cal-Pie

Paigesmom2013 said:


> they can't change the expiration date on 3rd party tickets (which I understand.)


But, certainly they could change an expiration date at the ticket booth if they wanted too. Or they could develop a way to extend the expiration once a ticket is scanned into the app. It's not that Disney "can't", it's that they are choosing not to. Meanwhile they extend and refund APs, extend Canadian tickets, extend kid's promo tickets... etc. I just wish they'd give regular ticket holders the same courtesy.


----------



## EmJ

OjaMentabe said:


> Ok thanks everyone for trying to help.
> 
> I know I got enough tickets for 4 days, but I can't remember if they are "multi-day passes" or just 4 sets of individual tickets I guess.
> 
> I will have to talk to the travel agent and see what they can help me figure out. It sounds like the consensus is that I should start planning for another vacation...


I’m so sorry. We had a trip planned for March that my son was SO excited for. We had been planning and preparing for a year. It was heartbreak to tell him it wasn’t happening. We rebooked for August, but ended up cancelling that trip as well on the basis that even if (big if) Disney is open, the likely restrictions and reduced services due to COVID would make it not the trip we wanted. We don’t know when we will go at this point. Someday 

I hope that you are able to reschedule for a better time and have the trip you’ve been dreaming of!


----------



## GrandBob

BlueRibbon said:


> Just saw the miceage update:
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/258485-breaking-news-san-diego-theme-parks-devise-reopening-plans/
> What's news to me is that I would have assumed that Theme Parks would have fallen in "Stage 4" but it seems like the San Diego Parks have a different viewpoint!



Yeah, I'd be surprised if you can go to Legoland (or Disney!) before I can get my shaggy hair cut!


----------



## Aurora0427

EmJ said:


> I personally support the mandatory wearing of masks at the theme parks, but I think that alone will drive down attendance. Disneyland and Legoland in particular are huge draws for families with young children. Even the most tolerant child aged 2 though probably 6 or 7 is going to have trouble keeping on a mask for more than an hour or two, and many young kids won’t wear them at all. My five year old lasts about 30-40 minutes. I would think that lots of families would not go because they don’t want to spend the whole time fighting with their kids about masks.



That’s us.... Legoland doesn’t get as hot, and I’d be ok with wearing a mask, but no way am I fighting my 4 year old. And the kids masks I’ve bought my 9 year old don’t even fit properly. We just won’t go!


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

EmJ said:


> I personally support the mandatory wearing of masks at the theme parks, but I think that alone will drive down attendance. Disneyland and Legoland in particular are huge draws for families with young children. Even the most tolerant child aged 2 though probably 6 or 7 is going to have trouble keeping on a mask for more than an hour or two, and many young kids won’t wear them at all. My five year old lasts about 30-40 minutes. I would think that lots of families would not go because they don’t want to spend the whole time fighting with their kids about masks.


Truer words can not be spoken, my "kids" are much older now (not kids anymore but they will always be my babies) but I do remember what they were like and that is not a battle i would be willing to wage either. 
 However it is pictures like this

that have me honestly not wanting to wear a mask for a 10-12 hr day in hot weather.  I do not know this person but I am a health care worker and I have seen this type of thing on fellow coworkers.


----------



## Paigesmom2013

Cal-Pie said:


> But, certainly they could change an expiration date at the ticket booth if they wanted too. Or they could develop a way to extend the expiration once a ticket is scanned into the app. It's not that Disney "can't", it's that they are choosing not to. Meanwhile they extend and refund APs, extend Canadian tickets, extend kid's promo tickets... etc. I just wish they'd give regular ticket holders the same courtesy.


 I'm hoping they do something. Our tickets were scanned into the Disneyland app back in December or January...


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Something about imagining all the pictures from a Disneyland trip with everyone in masks makes me so sad. Who would have thought this would happen, just crazy.

But hey, there’s plenty of Disney themed masks right! The one my friend made me has Forky on it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

IsleofDisney said:


> I just spoke with an AP Member Services CM about my questions mentioned above, here goes:
> 
> 1) Any dates reserved that fell within the impact period, March 14 -?, are now Null & Void even if it was reserved prior to park closure due to COVID-19.These reservations won't extend a Flex AP expiration nor will it convert a Reservation Only day to a Good To Go Day.
> 2) For those with a fully paid AP, the amount of partial refund depends on The Date The Park Reopens and will take into account whether it's a Signature, Flex, SoCal Select etc. The amount of refund is unknown until The Date The Park Reopens. I guess this applies to those on monthly payment plan too.
> 
> Extra: The CM said once Disney knows The Date The Park Reopens, they will send an email giving a deadline when APs MUST notify them if they want a partial refund. If you don't notify them prior to the deadline, your pass expiration date will automatically be extended based on the number of days in the impact period. Be on the lookout for this email if you're on the fence like me, of whether to do a partial refund or extension.
> 
> If anyone else can confirm this from another CM, that'd be awesome!
> 
> Bottom line is everything depends on knowing when The Date the Park Reopens


Reposting this from the Flex Pass Superthread.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

OjaMentabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been planning a Disneyland trip for my 2 kids for years. This year we had enough money to go, starting on June 15th and lasting for the whole week. We're staying with my brother-in-law who lives in Ventura.
> 
> All this COVID stuff is confusing to me. I look every day to see if Disneyland is open, and it is not. I heard that they are selling tickets starting for June 1st, so one could assume that they are planning on being open by then (I guess?)
> 
> If anyone here has some insider knowledge or really good guess as to what I should be doing, that would be helpful. My brother in law is telling me we should probably cancel and try again next year. But my kids are really REALLY about going, as we've been talking about this for years


Sorry that all this confusion has interfered with your DLR trip, but very glad that you found this board and got good help with your questions. Just a suggestion here: since you now have more time to plan this trip and since you have this planning board as a very good resource, you might want to start posting some more questions so that when your trip does happen, you'll be able to get the most out of it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hey, everyone, please remember that this isn't the thread for speculating about how the state will handle the reopening and what the different stages will look like or how they will be implemented at the various theme parks. All that can be discussed on other boards and in other threads. And there is a big difference between posting what Disney currently _is_ doing about tickets, passes, hotels, etc. vs. what  you think they _should_ be doing or what you think they _will_ be doing. Please keep the focus on what we know now. The rest can wait until Disney makes official announcements. 
Thank you to everyone for working hard to keep this thread on track and moving forward!


----------



## pepperandchips

Has anyone called about convention tickets? We were initially scheduled for early April and I’d purchased convention tickets through the convention portal. They were emailed to me and state they are only good for about 14 days from the beginning of the conference (if I recall correctly). I’d been thinking that we would just use their value to “upgrade” to the necessary regular tickets when we are able to reschedule but now I’m recalling that I think convention tickets are not upgradeable. If anyone else has experience with this I’d love to hear about it before calling myself.


----------



## goooof1

I got a refund from my Dapper Day tickets by calling.  It was very easy and quick.  Call at an "off" time.... not Monday morning or Friday afternoon.  One afternoon I was on hold forever and gave up, but the next day the call was picked right up.  The number I used was (714) 520-5005....... open M-F  8am -5pm.


----------



## Peachy0118

My apologies if this has been answered already but I couldn't find it...

We have 5 day park hoppers (we were supposed to be there over Easter). Luckily they were Canadian resident ones so they are extended to May. However, depending on how things go, we are thinking we could maybe swing a few days in November... but definitely not 5.

Can we apply 3 of our 5 days to a November trip and save 2 for later? I'm going to guess no, but thought it doesn't hurt to ask...


----------



## gottalovepluto

JenM said:


> Yeah, I’m expecting to get screwed on that one, unfortunately.


If you bought the ticket on a credit or debit card file a chargeback today. They did not provide you the service you purchased.


----------



## Evita_W

Just a heads up, if anyone needs to call Did ey about tickets, right now is a great time, I finally called to extend our monthly payments and once I got through the pre-recorded message, someone answered immediately. I was off the phone in under 7 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## Evita_W

Peachy0118 said:


> My apologies if this has been answered already but I couldn't find it...
> 
> We have 5 day park hoppers (we were supposed to be there over Easter). Luckily they were Canadian resident ones so they are extended to May. However, depending on how things go, we are thinking we could maybe swing a few days in November... but definitely not 5.
> 
> Can we apply 3 of our 5 days to a November trip and save 2 for later? I'm going to guess no, but thought it doesn't hurt to ask...


No, tickets are valid for 14 days from first use, unless they specifically state differently on the terms printed on them.


----------



## Peachy0118

Evita_W said:


> No, tickets are valid for 14 days from first use, unless they specifically state differently on the terms printed on them.


Okay, thanks. Didn't think it would work but I knew someone here would know for sure!


----------



## winnieofpooh

Has anyone had success getting their US tickets refunded? I saw a few posts about Canadian tickets getting refunded, but wasn’t sure about anyone living in the US.

We have 2 2-day hoppers we bought with Disney GCs through Disney. My husband called this morning and they said they aren’t giving refunds. We can’t go on our trip since the parks are closed, and we live on the East  Coast and likely won’t make it  to DL for at least 5-10 years. I’d hate to be out the $600, so was curious if others had success. We may just keep calling randomly throughout the week and hope we get the right person.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

winnieofpooh said:


> Has anyone had success getting their US tickets refunded? I saw a few posts about Canadian tickets getting refunded, but wasn’t sure about anyone living in the US.
> 
> We have 2 2-day hoppers we bought with Disney GCs through Disney. My husband called this morning and they said they aren’t giving refunds. We can’t go on our trip since the parks are closed, and we live on the East  Coast and likely won’t make it  to DL for at least 5-10 years. I’d hate to be out the $600, so was curious if others had success. We may just keep calling randomly throughout the week and hope we get the right person.


On the bright side, your unused tickets won't lose their monetary value, even if they are expired -- even after 5-10 years. Hang on to those tickets -- Don't throw them away! Whenever you are able to make it to DLR, take those tickets to the booths and apply them toward new tickets. You should only have to pay the difference in price.


----------



## winnieofpooh

theluckyrabbit said:


> On the bright side, your unused tickets won't lose their monetary value, even if they are expired -- even after 5-10 years. Hang on to those tickets -- Don't throw them away! Whenever you are able to make it to DLR, take those tickets to the booths and apply them toward new tickets. You should only have to pay the difference in price.



Yeah that's the good news at least, I'm just annoyed to basically have $600 tied up for years to come, whereas we go to WDW frequently and could be using it towards those trips instead.


----------



## midnight star

California moves to Phase 2 of reopening on May 8 (this Friday).

https://abc7news.com/california-stages-to-reopen-newsom-ca-phases-newsoms-plan/6148199/(added the link)


----------



## Chemist

midnight star said:


> California moves to Phase 2 of reopening on May 8 (this Friday).
> 
> https://abc7news.com/california-stages-to-reopen-newsom-ca-phases-newsoms-plan/6148199/(added the link)



Some businesses included in the state's "Stage 2" of reopening will be allowed to resume operations starting Friday, May 8, including bookstores, clothing stores, toy stores, florists and others. Associated manufacturers that support those retail supply chains will also be allowed to resume production.

Those businesses will be allowed to reopen for curbside pick-up, given they follow additional safety and hygiene protocols that will be released Thursday, Newsom said. 

Allowing clothing stores and toy store to do curbside pick-up is a LONG WAY from a crowded theme park like Disneyland,


----------



## gld2pan

Stage 2 happening sooner than expected.  So good news all around.


----------



## Aurora0427

Chemist said:


> Some businesses included in the state's "Stage 2" of reopening will be allowed to resume operations starting Friday, May 8, including bookstores, clothing stores, toy stores, florists and others. Associated manufacturers that support those retail supply chains will also be allowed to resume production.
> 
> Those businesses will be allowed to reopen for curbside pick-up, given they follow additional safety and hygiene protocols that will be released Thursday, Newsom said.
> 
> Allowing clothing stores and toy store to do curbside pick-up is a LONG WAY from a crowded theme park like Disneyland,



What’s funny is here in San Diego, local florist have been open and delivering since the lockdown started. A few toy stores have been doing curbside. There’s a retail store in OC that’s been selling via Instagram offering curbside pickup and shipping. I’ve ordered from them twice. We’ve had flowers delivered twice. So he’s not really giving us much.... and these businesses probably could’ve operated safely in these ways throughout the shut down order. 

Agree.... Disneyland opening is still a long way off.


----------



## winnieofpooh

Just wanted to update, I was able to get a refund on my tickets. I followed the same advice a few others posted. Called 714-520-5050 and said we had to cancel our trip and wanted a refund on our tickets. She put me on hold for a bit and then refunded the full cost to our original payment method (gift cards). We had two 2-day hoppers with max pass, US tickets.


----------



## midnight star

winnieofpooh said:


> Just wanted to update, I was able to get a refund on my tickets. I followed the same advice a few others posted. Called 714-520-5050 and said we had to cancel our trip and wanted a refund on our tickets. She put me on hold for a bit and then refunded the full cost to our original payment method (gift cards). We had two 2-day hoppers with max pass, US tickets.


Good to hear! Hope you're able to make the trip sometime in the future!


----------



## Chemist

Aurora0427 said:


> What’s funny is here in San Diego, local florist have been open and delivering since the lockdown started. A few toy stores have been doing curbside. There’s a retail store in OC that’s been selling via Instagram offering curbside pickup and shipping. I’ve ordered from them twice. We’ve had flowers delivered twice. So he’s not really giving us much.... and these businesses probably could’ve operated safely in these ways throughout the shut down order.
> 
> Agree.... Disneyland opening is still a long way off.



Same here.  We have a small family owned toy store that has been doing curbside pick-up.  (I don't think they have any employees, other than the family working.)  A local bookstore chain has been shipping books.  I suspect volume is enough that they can have 1 or 2 people in the warehouse at any given time.


----------



## littlea905

Aurora0427 said:


> What’s funny is here in San Diego, local florist have been open and delivering since the lockdown started. A few toy stores have been doing curbside. There’s a retail store in OC that’s been selling via Instagram offering curbside pickup and shipping. I’ve ordered from them twice. We’ve had flowers delivered twice. So he’s not really giving us much.... and these businesses probably could’ve operated safely in these ways throughout the shut down order.
> 
> Agree.... Disneyland opening is still a long way off.



This is also an excerpt from the same article:

Newsom emphasized that local officials still have the authority to accelerate or slow down reopening at the county level.

"We are not telling locals that believe it's too soon, too fast to modify. We believe those local communities that have separate timelines should be afforded the capacity to advance those timelines," he said, citing the Bay Area's "stricter guidelines."

"If they choose not to come into compliance with the state guidelines, they have that right," the governor said.

More rural or remote counties with fewer COVID-19 cases will also be allowed to reopen businesses sooner, the governor said, as long as their decisions don't risk the "the health of the entire state."

I am not going to speculate how this does or does not affect OC and Disneyland but I thought it was interesting that they’re giving some leeway.


----------



## Aurora0427

littlea905 said:


> This is also an excerpt from the same article:
> 
> Newsom emphasized that local officials still have the authority to accelerate or slow down reopening at the county level.
> 
> "We are not telling locals that believe it's too soon, too fast to modify. We believe those local communities that have separate timelines should be afforded the capacity to advance those timelines," he said, citing the Bay Area's "stricter guidelines."
> 
> 
> "If they choose not to come into compliance with the state guidelines, they have that right," the governor said.
> 
> More rural or remote counties with fewer COVID-19 cases will also be allowed to reopen businesses sooner, the governor said, as long as their decisions don't risk the "the health of the entire state."
> 
> I am not going to speculate how this does or does not affect OC and Disneyland but I thought it was interesting that they’re giving some leeway.




This is very interesting, and a big change from what was being said even a week ago. Thank you for posting.... I read part of the article and then a little one needed help with remote learning!


----------



## StormyCA

Any step forward is OK by me.  It's not going to change the way I'm 'living the lockdown' because I'm considered high risk, but if Gov Newsom feels it's ok to move foward, that's enough for me.


----------



## mentos

littlea905 said:


> More rural or remote counties with fewer COVID-19 cases will also be allowed to reopen businesses sooner, the governor said, as long as their decisions don't risk the "the health of the entire state."
> 
> I am not going to speculate how this does or does not affect OC and Disneyland but I thought it was interesting that they’re giving some leeway.



Yeah, that was definitely in response to Yuba, Sutter, and Modoc counties (combined populations ~185,000) acknowledging they were out-of-step with the Gov. At least the governor nodded back, in a way.

Orange County is an area slightly smaller than Rhode Island, but with 3x the people (3.2M). It's going to be a bit of a coin toss, the county is historically conservative and you have individual cities suing the Governor for overreach when he closed the beaches, but the county starts turning blue above the 55. 

Then there you have Disneyland, square in the middle. Whatever the answer is will need Disney Corp., Anaheim, Orange County, and the State all lined up.


----------



## meredith55

I know that tickets always keep their value even if they expire and can be put toward new tickets. But can they be used for multiple tickets? I have a 4 day hopper with max pass. If I can't use it this year, can I use the value towards say two 2-day hoppers instead of a single ticket next year? Thanks!


----------



## Cal-Pie

Unfortunately no, you can only upgrade to a ticket of equal or greater value.


----------



## meredith55

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Joycek007

Do you know if this would also apply for tickets purchased through Undercover Tourist or LMTC? I bought mine from UC and i don't think we will be able to go now until next summer.


----------



## KPeterso

StormyCA said:


> Any step forward is OK by me.  It's not going to change the way I'm 'living the lockdown' because I'm considered high risk, but if Gov Newsom feels it's ok to move foward, that's enough for me.



I feel exactly the same! Moving forward any steps is a good thing. But I will still be living on pretty tight lockdown with 2 80+ year olds in my household.


----------



## Cal-Pie

Joycek007 said:


> Do you know if this would also apply for tickets purchased through Undercover Tourist or LMTC? I bought mine from UC and i don't think we will be able to go now until next summer.


It would still apply


----------



## Paigesmom2013

Joycek007 said:


> Do you know if this would also apply for tickets purchased through Undercover Tourist or LMTC? I bought mine from UC and i don't think we will be able to go now until next summer.


We may be in the same boat. I called on Saturday and the CM said we would take our expired tickets to the ticket booth and then pay the difference from the value of the tickets and the current ticket price (of whenever we go.) I was hoping that Disney would make an exception since the park closed and might be closed for awhile...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

winnieofpooh said:


> Just wanted to update, I was able to get a refund on my tickets. I followed the same advice a few others posted. Called 714-520-5050 and said we had to cancel our trip and wanted a refund on our tickets. She put me on hold for a bit and then refunded the full cost to our original payment method (gift cards). We had two 2-day hoppers with max pass, US tickets.


Thank you for posting about this -- glad that things worked out for you! It certainly does sound like CMs are being given much more flexibility now with how they handle refund requests.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Good job, everyone, on keeping the day's discussion moving forward while being mindful of the guidelines. Well done! Keep up the good work!


----------



## azdisneylover

Where does Marceline's fall in the opening phases? It would be a wonderful thing if Marceline's could open to sell Disneyland's treats (and perhaps ship them too!).


----------



## katepass72

Logistics question for those with existing hotel reservations - we're booked for a split stay at the DL Hotel and Paradise Pier in mid-July. Obviously, we know there's a good likelihood of this getting cancelled, and are already thinking towards May 2021 to re-book.  Are most people just waiting for DISNEY to cancel the reservation (as opposed to cancelling yourself), in the chance that there may be some sort of special offer? I can't imagine they would extend any sort of offer into 2021 but who knows .   Rescheduling flights is not an issue since we're booked w/ Southwest.


----------



## Aurora0427

katepass72 said:


> Logistics question for those with existing hotel reservations - we're booked for a split stay at the DL Hotel and Paradise Pier in mid-July. Obviously, we know there's a good likelihood of this getting cancelled, and are already thinking towards May 2021 to re-book.  Are most people just waiting for DISNEY to cancel the reservation (as opposed to cancelling yourself), in the chance that there may be some sort of special offer? I can't imagine they would extend any sort of offer into 2021 but who knows .   Rescheduling flights is not an issue since we're booked w/ Southwest.



We rescheduled our April trip for Labor Day weekend.... definitely waiting for Disney to cancel. However, depending on what restrictions are in place at Disneyland and what’s going on with this virus, we may cancel ourselves closer to the date.


----------



## disney789

katepass72 said:


> Logistics question for those with existing hotel reservations - we're booked for a split stay at the DL Hotel and Paradise Pier in mid-July. Obviously, we know there's a good likelihood of this getting cancelled, and are already thinking towards May 2021 to re-book.  Are most people just waiting for DISNEY to cancel the reservation (as opposed to cancelling yourself), in the chance that there may be some sort of special offer? I can't imagine they would extend any sort of offer into 2021 but who knows .   Rescheduling flights is not an issue since we're booked w/ Southwest.


We have a DLH reservation checking in June 14th. I’ll wait for Disney to cancel. Luckily for us we live 15min away from DLR so it’s not hard for us to reschedule for another time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Another reminder, folks: This is NOT the thread for political comments, opinions about public policy, discussions about the virus itself, etc. This is the thread to discuss the DLR Closure and topics that directly relate to that. Let's keep this thread on topic!


----------



## DesertScorpion

katepass72 said:


> Logistics question for those with existing hotel reservations - we're booked for a split stay at the DL Hotel and Paradise Pier in mid-July. Obviously, we know there's a good likelihood of this getting cancelled, and are already thinking towards May 2021 to re-book.  Are most people just waiting for DISNEY to cancel the reservation (as opposed to cancelling yourself), in the chance that there may be some sort of special offer? I can't imagine they would extend any sort of offer into 2021 but who knows .   Rescheduling flights is not an issue since we're booked w/ Southwest.



I called Disney and moved our May trip to July at the end of March in order to take advantage of the special pricing they were offering on vacation packages due to the closure. At this point though, I’ll likely just make the go/no-go decision when our full payment would be due (30 days out) on whether to cancel the July trip. Waiting to see how the rest of this month and early June is looking towards them actually reopening in mid-July.


----------



## twodogs

I have a GCH reservation starting 5/31 which I made before they started only allowing reservations starting June 1.  I was able to keep this reservation, but it seems extraordinarily unlikely they will be open by then.  I am waiting on DLR to call me to cancel (as they did with my Easter reservation) because if they offer a similar re-booking discount, it will be great.  I was able to rebook the Easter trip to July, and they gave me 35% off the room and a $50 per night resort credit.  That trip may not make it either, but again, I am hoping DLR will contact me and offer me a discount to rebook both of these stays for the future.


----------



## kevryan

The Disney Parks Blog has a post about plans for reopening the Disney Parks Chief Medical Officer. Shanghai Disney Resort starts phased reopening on May 11th. Talks about what their thoughts are on safely reopening. Not dates mentioned besides Shanghai.

A Message about Disney Parks from Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel


----------



## SeaDis

kevryan said:


> The Disney Parks Blog has a post about plans for reopening the Disney Parks Chief Medical Officer. Shanghai Disney Resort starts phased reopening on May 11th. Talks about what their thoughts are on safely reopening. Not dates mentioned besides Shanghai.
> 
> A Message about Disney Parks from Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel



This post is in conjunction with the earnings call, which is ongoing right now.  Masks will be required for guests in Shanghai.  The Parks Blog breaks the ice on this for domestic parks also.  Not a huge leap since airlines have adopted the policy in recent days.

"*Screening and prevention support: *We’ll follow guidance from the government and the medical community regarding enhanced screening procedures and prevention measures, including those related to personal protective equipment (PPE), such as face coverings. Some measures, like adding hand sanitizers and hand washing stations across our resorts, have already been implemented. "


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

If they do make people wear masks how will that work? When we have gone in the past we would get food then eat it in line. They would be pulled down so often, eating, drinking.  Would they expect kids to wear them? I can’t imagine a child wearing a mask all day. We are wanting to go end of June/Early July. It’s hot then. I just don’t see how that would work.


----------



## tsumgirl

I listened to the earnings call and Bob Chapek did state that what happens in the reopening of one park will not necessarily translate to the other parks, as plans for the park reopening will be handled to meet their unique needs (not a direct quote, since I don't have a transcript of the call). 

That said, they are looking at ideas such as dated tickets going forward to help with reduced capacity, but it's not set in stone yet. No mention was made of how APs would be handled at reduced capacity. 

There were a lot of questions asked specifically about the domestic parks, so maybe someone else caught something I didn't that's specific to DL.


----------



## EmJ

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> If they do make people wear masks how will that work? When we have gone in the past we would get food then eat it in line. They would be pulled down so often, eating, drinking.  Would they expect kids to wear them? I can’t imagine a child wearing a mask all day. We are wanting to go end of June/Early July. It’s hot then. I just don’t see how that would work.


My son is five and can handle a mask for about 40 minutes. My friends report the same for their kids around the same age. And younger kids even less. For our family, we will not visit the parks until either (1) the mask requirement is removed, at least for kids, or (2) he is old and mature enough to sustain at least four consecutive hours of mask-wearing. Otherwise, it's just too expensive to fly to California just to fight with my kid about wearing mask, or not get to go in the park for longer than a half hour at a time.

At this point, we are looking at 2022, which is when our Southwest travel funds expire. I will probably call Disney and ask for a refund on our multi-day tickets (I'll have to scroll back through this thread and find the number). Things are just too uncertain to have $1225 tied up in tickets that we don't know when we will possibly use.


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

I’m really hoping they don’t go that route. I just can’t imagine wearing a mask all day in the heat. I know we have the choice not to go. My kids are teenagers and I could see me fighting with them! We have terrible allergies and would have to pull it down constantly to blow our noses. 
Hoping they don’t require masks. If they do we probably won’t go either.


----------



## WonkaKid

Just heard the news. Hopefully this bodes well for our park . Certainly I’m sure some lessons can and will be learned.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Not going to hold my breathe for the USA parks to open.  

Face masks and 30% capacity is what the article I read https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...ain-shut-despite-states-reopening/5170320002/ is talking about.  Disney will learn some lessons no doubt but it will be interesting to see how things play out in North America.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Hmmmm interesting! I dare say they may push for June but Fla isn’t even in phase 1 yet in areas. One day at a time. This too shall pass.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I wasn’t surprised at all to see the potential guidelines on masks on their blog post. Figured that would be a given. Remember, they want to protect their employees too! Better than not opening at all- even if it’s not perfect. And it won’t be forever.

That being said, we’ll postpone our visit until some normalcy has been reached for safety reasons and to get the full experience. It’d be different if I were local, I’d gladly wear a mask and abide by all these policies. Much different when coming from out of state.

I was hoping to see a timeline estimate but I guess we have awhile to go on that...


----------



## Peachy0118

We're in the opposite camp... as a couple coming from Canada, we're more likely to visit in masks than if they just opened up the gates; we appreciate the extra precautions. If they swung open the gates and attempted normalcy, we'd wait well into 2021 or even further. If they open slowly with masks and other considerations, we will likely make the trip when the borders open.


----------



## EmJ

Peachy0118 said:


> We're in the opposite camp... as a couple coming from Canada, we're more likely to visit in masks than if they just opened up the gates; we appreciate the extra precautions. If they swung open the gates and attempted normalcy, we'd wait well into 2021 or even further. If they open slowly with masks and other considerations, we will likely make the trip when the borders open.


To be clear, I support the mask-wearing policy and I hope they do it in the U.S. if they intend to open at all in 2020, and even early in 2021. I just think parents of little kids will have to be realistic with themselves about what kind of vacation they want to have vs. what is actually likely to happen. I could probably get The Boy into a mask for a 1-hour trip to the local zoo, but a 6- to 8-hour day at a theme park where he's already hot, tired, and overstimulated? No way. Given that Disney is a huge draw for parents of preschool and early elementary aged children, I think this policy will blunt attendance, but that does not mean it's the wrong policy. Honestly, it might actually be a feature and not a bug, you know?


----------



## Peachy0118

EmJ said:


> To be clear, I support the mask-wearing policy and I hope they do it in the U.S. if they intend to open at all in 2020, and even early in 2021. I just think parents of little kids will have to be realistic with themselves about what kind of vacation they want to have vs. what is actually likely to happen. I could probably get The Boy into a mask for a 1-hour trip to the local zoo, but a 6- to 8-hour day at a theme park where he's already hot, tired, and overstimulated? No way. Given that Disney is a huge draw for parents of preschool and early elementary aged children, I think this policy will blunt attendance, but that does not mean it's the wrong policy. Honestly, it might actually be a feature and not a bug, you know?



Exactly. And it may go a fair way to reducing attendance as well, which is also a reopening goal.


----------



## IFlossU

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...la-hymel/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200506200028CFor those that haven’t seen the actual blog post


----------



## Skyegirl1999

TikiTikiFan said:


> It’d be different if I were local, I’d gladly wear a mask and abide by all these policies. Much different when coming from out of state.


Even as a local, the mask situation gives me pause when it comes to my daughter (just turned 7 last week).  We could certainly go for a few hours and she’d keep a mask on; that is not my concern.  And I’m 100% in support of masks and all other safety measures that Disney might take.

BUT.  Would walking around the park and not seeing anyone’s face be ok with her?  No smiles?  Waiting in line and for shows/parades (if there are any!) without her customary snacks would be a blow - it would feel quite different.  If there aren’t parades/shows, the characters are remote “photo ops,” and she has to have a mask/no smiles/no snacks, I’m not sure the remaining experience is worth it for her... and I actually think it might seriously bum her out to be at the parks in that situation.

Again, I fully support these safety measures!  I am just not sure they will be compatible with our attendance at the parks, even as locals who are indeed lucky enough to have the option of a brief visit.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> If they do make people wear masks how will that work? When we have gone in the past we would get food then eat it in line. They would be pulled down so often, eating, drinking.  Would they expect kids to wear them? I can’t imagine a child wearing a mask all day. We are wanting to go end of June/Early July. It’s hot then. I just don’t see how that would work.


I think @EmJ had a good point about children in other cultures being used to mask wearing, compared to children here who are just getting used to this idea. We don't know how this will work in the U.S. parks yet, because Disney hasn't told us yet. So let's watch what happens in Shanghai (like the rest of the global Disney family). What happens there over the next few weeks is going to be very informative for us here.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Even as a local, the mask situation gives me pause when it comes to my daughter (just turned 7 last week).  We could certainly go for a few hours and she’d keep a mask on; that is not my concern.  And I’m 100% in support of masks and all other safety measures that Disney might take.
> 
> BUT.  Would walking around the park and not seeing anyone’s face be ok with her?  No smiles?  Waiting in line and for shows/parades (if there are any!) without her customary snacks would be a blow - it would feel quite different.  If there aren’t parades/shows, the characters are remote “photo ops,” and she has to have a mask/no smiles/no snacks, I’m not sure the remaining experience is worth it for her... and I actually think it might seriously bum her out to be at the parks in that situation.
> 
> Again, I fully support these safety measures!  I am just not sure they will be compatible with our attendance at the parks, even as locals who are indeed lucky enough to have the option of a brief visit.



I’ve wondered this about our daughter who is 12, as well. Also, I wonder about the practicality of wearing a mask on rides like Incredicoaster, Racers, Space Mountain, etc. I picture a lot of masks lost on those rides. Then what happens if that’s the guest’s only mask? Will they be escorted from the parks? My guess/hope is Disney will provide disposable masks for guests in this case.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Even as a local, the mask situation gives me pause when it comes to my daughter (just turned 7 last week).  We could certainly go for a few hours and she’d keep a mask on; that is not my concern.  And I’m 100% in support of masks and all other safety measures that Disney might take.
> 
> BUT.  Would walking around the park and not seeing anyone’s face be ok with her?  No smiles?  Waiting in line and for shows/parades (if there are any!) without her customary snacks would be a blow - it would feel quite different.  If there aren’t parades/shows, the characters are remote “photo ops,” and she has to have a mask/no smiles/no snacks, I’m not sure the remaining experience is worth it for her... and I actually think it might seriously bum her out to be at the parks in that situation.
> 
> Again, I fully support these safety measures!  I am just not sure they will be compatible with our attendance at the parks, even as locals who are indeed lucky enough to have the option of a brief visit.


First off, I am so glad to see you posting here! Glad to know that you are okay -- you've been missed around here. 
Totally get your concerns -- it _is_ weird with everyone in masks -- sort of like being stuck in an episode of the "Twilight Zone" that never seems to end. On the bright side (and this doesn't answer the Disney questions, but we'll get those answers eventually), we've been working on 'smiling with the masks' -- i.e. ways to communicate a smile even when you're face is covered up. It's been interesting to discover how many ways there are to show kindness in addition to using your face muscles. Sorry to hear about Izzy's recent outdoor adventure -- glad it did no harm!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Even as a local, the mask situation gives me pause when it comes to my daughter (just turned 7 last week).  We could certainly go for a few hours and she’d keep a mask on; that is not my concern.  And I’m 100% in support of masks and all other safety measures that Disney might take.
> 
> BUT.  Would walking around the park and not seeing anyone’s face be ok with her?  No smiles?  Waiting in line and for shows/parades (if there are any!) without her customary snacks would be a blow - it would feel quite different.  If there aren’t parades/shows, the characters are remote “photo ops,” and she has to have a mask/no smiles/no snacks, I’m not sure the remaining experience is worth it for her... and I actually think it might seriously bum her out to be at the parks in that situation.
> 
> Again, I fully support these safety measures!  I am just not sure they will be compatible with our attendance at the parks, even as locals who are indeed lucky enough to have the option of a brief visit.


I agree with all of this. For my 5-year-old, I’m not sure going to Disney would still be something we would do if it required wearing masks. Would he wear it? Maybe? But the minute it got hot and/or uncomfortable, all bets off. And I think everyone wearing masks in the park would make things hard/stressful on him. Plus, I have a 16-month-old, who can’t/won’t wear  a mask. So older brother does, younger brother doesn’t? 

I mean, wearing a mask is something we do now to go to the grocery store or the doctor—things that are mandatory to do. But I don’t know that I’d want to do many non-essential activities with my young children if it requires wearing masks. So if reopening the parks means we would be required to wear masks to visit... I think we just wouldn’t. Sadly.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I agree with all of this. For my 5-year-old, I’m not sure going to Disney would still be something we would do if it required wearing masks. Would he wear it? Maybe? But the minute it got hot and/or uncomfortable, all bets off. And I think everyone wearing masks in the park would make things hard/stressful on him. Plus, I have a 16-month-old, who can’t/won’t wear  a mask. So older brother does, younger brother doesn’t?...


Right now, the guidelines I've read for CA say that children under 2 don't have to wear masks. I can't see Disney going against that, but we'll see how things go in Shanghai and then see what Disney decides to do here.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> Right now, the guidelines I've read for CA say that children under 2 don't have to wear masks. I can't see Disney going against that, but we'll see how things go in Shanghai and then see what Disney decides to do here.


Right! I should have worded that differently... he wouldn’t have to wear one (and wouldn’t keep one on anyway!). We have been in the hospital three times during COVID (for him: hospitalization, CT scan and surgery/hospitalization) and he didn’t have to wear one but I did. Of course he was just pulling my mask off constantly so not sure how effective my mask was.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> ... Of course he was just pulling my mask off constantly so not sure how effective my mask was.


New game: get Mommy's mask!   (Which is probably a better game than the one our friends' kids play: eat Mommy's mask!) Glad to hear your little one was able to get his treatments and surgery -- hope his recovery is going well!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> New game: get Mommy's mask!   (Which is probably a better game than the one our friends' kids play: eat Mommy's mask!) Glad to hear your little one was able to get his treatments and surgery -- hope his recovery is going well!


“Eat mommy’s mask”  

I think it’s a real consideration that not everyone thinks about: kids messing with their masks or adult masks. I mean, a mask is only effective if you wear it properly!

Thank you so much for the kind words! Little man is still recovering. We had a little setback post surgery. Praying we don't need any more hospitals but not out of the woods yet. Dreaming of Disney (some day) helps keep my spirits up!


----------



## mentos

I’m in Asia a lot and masks are just normal to me, and that’s in tropical/subtropical heat, a 90 degree day in Anaheim will be a piece of cake. Youjust have to get used to it (now is a good time), 

also, i see the 30% capacity figure for Shanghai Disney (gov’t mandate) getting thrown around. Do note that Chapek stated it would be less than that initially (source: earnings call 5/5/20 & WSJ article 5/6/20).

I think it’s safe to say that DIS is taking a conservative approach even when given a wider berth by gov’t officials.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I think it just comes down to how bad do you want to go? I personally will wait to travel until it’s safe enough to lift a requirements for masks, etc. I don’t have much of a choice anyways with my past health issues. I think they have a real pickle with trying to keep people distance from each other and masks probably feels like an extra way to help that difficult task. I’m not surprised.

I’m not a fan of masks either but they’re mandatory in any public business in our town  right now so we’ve gotten used to them. My son is ten so he’s old enough to get it and why he has to keep it on though. Might be the new way of life I feel like....  

And if Disneyland does requires them it won’t be forever! (Right? Right?!) 

I was expecting people to be discussing the idea of advanced reservations more! Seems similar to what they did for SWGE opening.


----------



## Karin1984

Even if young children do not have to wear masks, i would bring them a mask anyway. Children imitate, if they see all adults and older children wearing masks some of them most likely want to copy. Maybe they won't be able to keep the mask on for long, but I would say, bring one for them to try to be one of the group.

And for the adults who say they will be uncomfortable or hot, you can train for it.  Like some who are not used to walking the distances you walk on an average Disney day, some start getting new shoes, walking them in, training to walk several miles a day before arriving at Disney. 
You can train for this as well! You can get used to masks.


----------



## mentos

TikiTikiFan said:


> I was expecting people to be discussing the idea of advanced reservations more! Seems similar to what they did for SWGE opening.


in the throes of those 10/10 crowd conditions in October 2018 and 2019, I may have said out loud that I wish Disneyland would go full reservations-only, and that I’d be happy to pay a 50% premium for the privilege of an uncrowded park.

Hey, universe....not what I had in mind!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> in the throes of those 10/10 crowd conditions in October 2018 and 2019, I may have said out loud that I wish Disneyland would go full reservations-only, and that I’d be happy to pay a 50% premium for the privilege of an uncrowded park.
> 
> Hey, universe....not what I had in mind!


@mentos: So it was you! Take it back! Take it back!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Disney Parks Blog:
It’s Time For Magic: Shanghai Disneyland Begins Phased Reopening on May 11


----------



## EmJ

TikiTikiFan said:


> I think it just comes down to how bad do you want to go? I personally will wait to travel until it’s safe enough to lift a requirements for masks, etc. I don’t have much of a choice anyways with my past health issues. I think they have a real pickle with trying to keep people distance from each other and masks probably feels like an extra way to help that difficult task. I’m not surprised.
> 
> I’m not a fan of masks either but they’re mandatory in any public business in our town  right now so we’ve gotten used to them. My son is ten so he’s old enough to get it and why he has to keep it on though. Might be the new way of life I feel like....
> 
> And if Disneyland does requires them it won’t be forever! (Right? Right?!)
> 
> I was expecting people to be discussing the idea of advanced reservations more! Seems similar to what they did for SWGE opening.


I'm actually all for an advanced reservation system, lol. I think that'd be great! I can see how it could be a problem for locals who don't plan their trips months in advance, but I don't see it having much practical effect for out-of-towners who already have to choose their days, get PTO, plan hotels, buy plane tickets, etc. I actually had the brief thought that if Disney opens for Christmas and if they have a reservation system in place, maybe we would go, as I am not interested in experiencing peak Christmas crowds under other conditions... but then I remembered about the possibility of masks and stuck it back in the "no, not until we have more information" column.


----------



## Aurora0427

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> “Eat mommy’s mask”
> 
> I think it’s a real consideration that not everyone thinks about: kids messing with their masks or adult masks. I mean, a mask is only effective if you wear it properly!
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words! Little man is still recovering. We had a little setback post surgery. Praying we don't need any more hospitals but not out of the woods yet. Dreaming of Disney (some day) helps keep my spirits up!



This is what I worry about.... I totally support wearing masks and I wear one when I go to the store. I don’t go anywhere else. But when I think about Disney.... so you wear the mask to protect others, but then there are so many instances where you’ll need to remove the mask, or your kids are fumbling with theirs because, well they’re kids! And then you put yourself at greater risk for catching covid because of all the mask touching going on.... in a perfect world we’d all be able to wash our hands with hot water and soap prior to mask removal, but we all know we don’t live in a perfect world and things happen. Especially with kids. 

Keeping you and your sweet boy in my prayers for healing.


----------



## mentos

EmJ said:


> I'm actually all for an advanced reservation system, lol. I think that'd be great! I can see how it could be a problem for locals who don't plan their trips months in advance, but I don't see it having much practical effect for out-of-towners who already have to choose their days, get PTO, plan hotels, buy plane tickets, etc.



I still think locals wouldn't have too hard of a time getting in, the Flex pass is informative here. I think people will reserve without firm plans in place, or if reservations are so hard to procure, the act of reserving will guide that person/family's plans for that particular weekend. I'm not entirely local, but I do speculatively reserve sometimes and fill in the logistics blanks (hotel/airfare) later.


----------



## StormyCA

If they require masks for old AND young, then that's simply part of 'the deal'.  The 'deal' being admission in exchange for obeying the rules, whether we agree with them or not.  If there were rules that I or my children could not comply with, then I guess we just don't go until we can comply.  Having something over my mouth & nose seems to agitate my asthma a bit (of course it could be psychological) but I'll wear a mask if it's required.  Personally, I think we're going to see the whole country's mindset 'shift' towards face coverings and they'll become a common sight even after this crisis is over, at least in 'cold and flu season'. 

I've read reopening 'possible scenarios' for WDW with interest.  I've heard reduced capacity as well as 'phased' reopening of the theme parks and possibly phased reopening of attractions within the theme parks.

We're planning WDW in Spring 2021 and I'll be booking this June.  But if all 4 parks aren't opened or 1/2 the attractions are closed we'll probably rebook for later on.


----------



## mentos

StormyCA said:


> I've read reopening 'possible scenarios' for WDW with interest.  I've heard reduced capacity as well as 'phased' reopening of the theme parks and possibly phased reopening of attractions within the theme parks.
> 
> We're planning WDW in Spring 2021 and I'll be booking this June.  But if all 4 parks aren't opened or 1/2 the attractions are closed we'll probably rebook for later on.



I'm trying to wrap my head around how the next 18 months will look as we phase in these openings. I think being able to cancel without penalty is HUGE this time around, as most trip insurance will now say that COVID-19 is a known risk and will not cover trip interruption related to it (obviously, read the fine print if you go this route). For me it's going to be this:

What I'm not doing:
1) Using (or renting) DVC points/timeshare points for reservations (bank and use them for less uncertain times)
2) Use Airbnb/VRBO unless you're sure of the cancellation policy
3) Fly non-refundable/high-fee airlines -- recent policies have been consumer friendly, but can't rely on that

What I will probably do:
1) Fly Southwest Airlines more - last minute cancellation doesn't incur a fee and travel credit good for a year
2) Use FF miles on other airlines - usually these have generous cancellation/rebank policies
3) Stay at hotels with established/generous cancellation policies

Unsure about:
1) Continue being an AP holder? Probably yes, park closures & suspension of monthly payment makes me more comfortable continuing. 
2) _Should I even go, period?_ I hate asking this, but there's that.


----------



## StormyCA

mentos said:


> I'm trying to wrap my head around how the next 18 months will look as we phase in these openings. I think being able to cancel without penalty is HUGE this time around, as most trip insurance will now say that COVID-19 is a known risk and will not cover trip interruption related to it (obviously, read the fine print if you go this route). For me it's going to be this:
> 
> What I'm not doing:
> 1) Using (or renting) DVC points/timeshare points for reservations (bank and use them for less uncertain times)
> 2) Use Airbnb/VRBO unless you're sure of the cancellation policy
> 3) Fly non-refundable/high-fee airlines -- recent policies have been consumer friendly, but can't rely on that
> 
> What I will probably do:
> 1) Fly Southwest Airlines more - last minute cancellation doesn't incur a fee and travel credit good for a year
> 2) Use FF miles on other airlines - usually these have generous cancellation/rebank policies
> 3) Stay at hotels with established/generous cancellation policies
> 
> Unsure about:
> 1) Continue being an AP holder? Probably yes, park closures & suspension of monthly payment makes me more comfortable continuing.
> 2) _Should I even go, period?_ I hate asking this, but there's that.




I agree, having plans with a 'generous' cancellation policy will be foremost in our future plans, at least until things get back to some semblance of order.  Disney's package cancellation policy is IMO pretty generous.  Full refund if you cancel 30 days or more out and only $200 if you cancel within 30 days.  With things the way they are, if things aren't to your 'taste' at 30 days out it's unlikely they're going to unexpectedly change within the next 30 days.  

We don't fly to either place (WDW, DL) so airfare policy isn't a concern, but would certainly be at the top of the list if I did!  

I used to be an AP, but trips have gotten infrequent enough that it was no longer beneficial.  If I lived closer to DL (or had a 'park visit partner' who did) I'd probably get one.  But living as far as I do, frequent visits just aren't feasible.


----------



## SeaDis

I don't know if this is a glitch or a development.  My gut tells me it's a development.

I've been watching VGC calendar daily trying to adjust a future trip.  Until this morning there were scattered single days available in late May and all of June, in all categories.  They were obviously from DVC members cancelling rooms.  This morning there is nothing available until July = they all disappeared at the same time.  I went to Disneyland.com to search for hotel rooms in June.  Same thing:  No availability showing until July 1st.  *I don't think DVC and hotel rooms use the same calendar/booking engine, but maybe someone can correct me there.

This may or may not mean anything for an opening date of DLR.  It could be bad news/more delay.  Or it could be they blocked out remaining rooms to prepare for a low-capacity opening.  At a minimum:  if this is not a glitch, I think we can expect an updated announcement, moving the reservations date from June 1 to July 1.   We'll see!

Adding:  Dapper Day June dates are still showing available.  So the convention system is working.


----------



## mentos

StormyCA said:


> But living as far as I do, frequent visits just aren't feasible.



That could work to your advantage. I know if I lived 15 mins from the parks, it'd drive me nuts not being able to go for whatever reason.


----------



## KPeterso

mentos said:


> I still think locals wouldn't have too hard of a time getting in, the Flex pass is informative here. I think people will reserve without firm plans in place, or if reservations are so hard to procure, the act of reserving will guide that person/family's plans for that particular weekend. I'm not entirely local, but I do speculatively reserve sometimes and fill in the logistics blanks (hotel/airfare) later.



The problem for me with the making reservations is that I have a Premier Pass, so I should have access 365 days. If I have to make a reservation, it becomes like a Flex Pass where I no longer have the level of access that I paid for. Will I get a refund for the difference in not getting full use of my pass? My pass technically expired 2.5 weeks into this so I have gotten full value in my mind out of it, but it makes my renewal options and thoughts different. I would normally renew the Premier as I have(had) plans for WDW in September that I will most likely be cancelling, so I may hold off on the new pass until a time that it will not be so up in the air.


----------



## disney789

SeaDis said:


> I don't know if this is a glitch or a development.  My gut tells me it's a development.
> 
> I've been watching VGC calendar daily trying to adjust a future trip.  Until this morning there were scattered single days available in late May and all of June, in all categories.  They were obviously from DVC members cancelling rooms.  This morning there is nothing available until July = they all disappeared at the same time.  I went to Disneyland.com to search for hotel rooms in June.  Same thing:  No availability showing until July 1st.  *I don't think DVC and hotel rooms use the same calendar/booking engine, but maybe someone can correct me there.
> 
> This may or may not mean anything for an opening date of DLR.  It could be bad news/more delay.  Or it could be they blocked out remaining rooms to prepare for a low-capacity opening.  At a minimum:  if this is not a glitch, I think we can expect an updated announcement, moving the reservations date from June 1 to July 1.   We'll see!
> 
> Adding:  Dapper Day June dates are still showing available.  So the convention system is working.


I noticed this too last night. I was playing around with dates for June and all 3 DLR hotels said no availability. I have a reservation at the DLH next month. Haven’t received a cancellation, but maybe it’s coming.


----------



## mentos

SeaDis said:


> This may or may not mean anything for an opening date of DLR.  It could be bad news/more delay.  Or it could be they blocked out remaining rooms to prepare for a low-capacity opening.  At a minimum:  if this is not a glitch, I think we can expect an updated announcement, moving the reservations date from June 1 to July 1.   We'll see!
> 
> Adding:  Dapper Day June dates are still showing available.  So the convention system is working.



I have a June booking at VGC active. I wouldn't read too much into that, I've been watching these calendars closely/daily and June would oscillate between a handful available and handful not available (same with July). I believe Chapek when he says he has no idea when the parks will open, I don't think DVCM would unilaterally pull inventory as they're just cancelling them week-to-week (no benefit doing that in advance).


----------



## wowsmom

mentos said:


> That could work to your advantage. I know if I lived 15 mins from the parks, it'd drive me nuts not being able to go for whatever reason.



Yup, I live 10-15 minutes from the park and it's tough!


----------



## mentos

wowsmom said:


> Yup, I live 10-15 minutes from the park and it's tough!



I would do what wonkakid does and walk the perimeter every week  

Ugh, that would be torture, but bittersweet torture. Part psychological in that at least I know it's physically there, and didn't just go away like the end of Indiana Jones 4.


----------



## KPeterso

mentos said:


> I have a June booking at VGC active. I wouldn't read too much into that, I've been watching these calendars closely/daily and June would oscillate between a handful available and handful not available (same with July). I believe Chapek when he says he has no idea when the parks will open, I don't think DVCM would unilaterally pull inventory as they're just cancelling them week-to-week (no benefit doing that in advance).



I still have a July (and November) reservation on the books for VGC. I am hoping for November. I honestly do not think July will be happening. And that one kind of breaks my heart since it is for Disneyland's 65th birthday and was made right at 11 months. We have not missed a Disneyland birthday since moving to CA in late 2005 (so starting in 2006), and that is why I had to have additional VGC points when I added on - so I could always get this reservation 11 months out.


----------



## midnight star

mentos said:


> That could work to your advantage. I know if I lived 15 mins from the parks, it'd drive me nuts not being able to go for whatever reason.


I live 30 minutes away (without traffic), and I would be sad if I would have to reserve each visit. Part of the reason I justify having the Signature Plus is that it's very easy for me to get to the parks. I have dropped in for a few hours just for shows, shopping, and food. 

Guess we will just have to wait and see how they handle all of this.


----------



## IsleofDisney

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> If they do make people wear masks how will that work? When we have gone in the past we would get food then eat it in line. They would be pulled down so often, eating, drinking.  Would they expect kids to wear them? I can’t imagine a child wearing a mask all day. We are wanting to go end of June/Early July. It’s hot then. I just don’t see how that would work.



If you tell them it's part of a  costume, maybe they'll wear it for a longer period of time? My DD9 has been wearing a neck gaiter long before it was required by our Public Health Department, she thought she was a character in an Anime show!


----------



## midnight star

Hotel cancellations for May at both parks.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

...
Huh, and here I think they have to go to reservations in order to reduce capacity, or else you end up with a bottleneck of people who can’t get in somewhere.

It’s why they did Galaxy’s Edge reservations - what do you do with/where do you put the people who are queuing?  I also wonder a lot about the potential profitability of a park at such reduced capacity anyway... but, I digress.

Anyway, @theluckyrabbit, hi!  We’re around and fine, but largely have been ignoring any plans for Disneyland until there’s some real info available... but my kiddo’s pass expires this month, so now we’re kind of having to consider whether we should extend it or not. We get our Disney fix from IG and all the cool stuff coming from the Disney Parks Blog.  Hope you’re doing well!

I finally deleted my over 300 screenshots of Maxpass data from early 2020 that I had started entering into a spreadsheet so it could be shared... I was worried that MF:SR being added would throw it off a bunch - LITTLE DID I KNOW!


----------



## KPeterso

midnight star said:


> I live 30 minutes away (without traffic), and I would be sad if I would have to reserve each visit. Part of the reason I justify having the Signature Plus is that it's very easy for me to get to the parks. I have dropped in for a few hours just for shows, shopping, and food.
> 
> Guess we will just have to wait and see how they handle all of this.



This is me too! Decide I had a bad day at work and might go over for a bit. Decide that I want to buy something, pop over to grab it. Feel like a couple rides, just go. It is why I have the pass with no blackouts.


----------



## CastAStone

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/...hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/amp/


----------



## Aurora0427

CastAStone said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/...hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/amp/



This should not surprise anyone, if they’ve been following Governor Newsome. There is no way Disneyland is opening June 1. I mean, he’s just now allowing some retail to open for curbside on Friday, May 8. For anyone to think we go from that to Disneyland being open June 1 is just wishful thinking. It’s sad, but true. Hopefully we see very positive numbers during our phased reopenings here in California over the next month, setting up for Disneyland to open sometime later this summer.


----------



## Michele King

I am also a Signature Plus AP holder. The main reason I have this, is not so I can everyday if I want to, but because my schedule and kids schedule can be difficult to work around, and I have the ability to go on any day that does work for me. I don't have to worry if a day works in our schedule that it might be blocked. We just go. So I pay premium for that ability. If I have to do a reservation system and the only days open to us reserve up and I can 't use my pass, that will be a problem. 
I am paying a lot of money for my family to have that flexibility and access. I will be upset if it is heavily restricted. Now, I am a reasonable person, so I can work through some restrictions, it just depends on what they are and if they significantly impede on my ability to use my pass.


----------



## Michele King

Aurora0427 said:


> This should not surprise anyone, if they’ve been following Governor Newsome. There is no way Disneyland is opening June 1. I mean, he’s just now allowing some retail to open for curbside on Friday, May 8. For anyone to think we go from that to Disneyland being open June 1 is just wishful thinking. It’s sad, but true. Hopefully we see very positive numbers during our phased reopenings here in California over the next month, setting up for Disneyland to open sometime later this summer.


It doesn't surprise me at all. I did have a night booked towards the end of June in hopes that it may open by then. Do I need to call about the cancellation or will they just cancel it for me? 
Bummer really. I miss it so much.


----------



## StormyCA

The article also says that dining reservations and other bookable experiences are also now 'unavailable'.

I'd booked BB dining for late June about 4 days ago (even though I knew our trip most likely won't happen).


----------



## StormyCA

Aurora0427 said:


> This should not surprise anyone, if they’ve been following Governor Newsome. There is no way Disneyland is opening June 1. I mean, he’s just now allowing some retail to open for curbside on Friday, May 8. For anyone to think we go from that to Disneyland being open June 1 is just wishful thinking. It’s sad, but true. Hopefully we see very positive numbers during our phased reopenings here in California over the next month, setting up for Disneyland to open sometime later this summer.




I know.  Sigh.  But 'hope springs eternal' and all that.


----------



## Aurora0427

Michele King said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all. I did have a night booked towards the end of June in hopes that it may open by then. Do I need to call about the cancellation or will they just cancel it for me?
> Bummer really. I miss it so much.



We called and cancelled our April reservation so we could rebook with the discount they’re offering.


----------



## Michele King

Aurora0427 said:


> We called and cancelled our April reservation so we could rebook with the discount they’re offering.


What is the discount?


----------



## Aurora0427

Michele King said:


> What is the discount?



35% off room rates at the dlh and GCH, plus a $50 per night credit to put towards dining, merchandise etc...


----------



## Michele King

Okay, that helps. Maybe I will call in a few days and see what they can do. Thanks. 

It's going to be interesting to see when Newsom will allow Disney to open in California. I suspect Disney World will get to open more quickly than us.


----------



## wowsmom

mentos said:


> I would do what wonkakid does and walk the perimeter every week
> 
> Ugh, that would be torture, but bittersweet torture. Part psychological in that at least I know it's physically there, and didn't just go away like the end of Indiana Jones 4.



It would be torture to walk around there and not be able to go in.  I actually haven't gone anywhere in about 7 1/2 weeks, except the swimming pool in my backyard.


----------



## midnight star

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/Website has been updated to say that reservations can be made after July 1.


----------



## jcatron243

Hmmm I wonder where I stand.   I am booked at the DLH June 28-July 3.


----------



## tsumgirl

jcatron243 said:


> Hmmm I wonder where I stand.   I am booked at the DLH June 28-July 3.


It looks like you're eligible for the rebooking offer if you're interested in it.


----------



## Winnowill

Oof. That's cutting it a little close to our anticipated July 2 arrival date.


----------



## GatorChris

midnight star said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/Website has been updated to say that reservations can be made after July 1.



Yip. I just saw this right now. 

Translation: my vacation booked for the first week of June just went DOWN THE CRAPPER!!!!!!! So ticked off! Haven't been since 2017. Finally get a chance to go. ...Nope.


----------



## SeaDis

GatorChris said:


> Yip. I just saw this right now.
> 
> Translation: my vacation booked for the first week of June just went DOWN THE CRAPPER!!!!!!! So ticked off! Haven't been since 2017. Finally get a chance to go. ...Nope.



We need you back!  Good luck with planning.


----------



## Michele King

GatorChris said:


> Yip. I just saw this right now.
> 
> Translation: my vacation booked for the first week of June just went DOWN THE CRAPPER!!!!!!! So ticked off! Haven't been since 2017. Finally get a chance to go. ...Nope.


Man, that sucks. By the way, curious if your a Florida grad based on your user name?


----------



## pepperandchips

I will be keeping an eye out to see if the discounted room promotion for impacted guests is extended beyond October. Hopefully anyone who calls to rebook will report back here!


----------



## ten6mom

Winnowill said:


> Oof. That's cutting it a little close to our anticipated July 2 arrival date.



I already have a "backup" early July reservation to potentially replace my late June reservation... but that's as late as I can go due to us having a weird (early) school year here.  But I am thinking July really isn't looking much more hopeful at the moment


----------



## pokee99

Peachy0118 said:


> My apologies if this has been answered already but I couldn't find it...
> 
> We have 5 day park hoppers (we were supposed to be there over Easter). Luckily they were Canadian resident ones so they are extended to May. However, depending on how things go, we are thinking we could maybe swing a few days in November... but definitely not 5.
> 
> Can we apply 3 of our 5 days to a November trip and save 2 for later? I'm going to guess no, but thought it doesn't hurt to ask...



You could, but then those two tickets will be dangling and who knows when you'll use them again? Cancel them and get a refund. You'll make money on the refund because of the crappy exchange rate!


----------



## Winnowill

ten6mom said:


> I already have a "backup" early July reservation to potentially replace my late June reservation... but that's as late as I can go due to us having a weird (early) school year here.  But I am thinking July really isn't looking much more hopeful at the moment


We're in AZ, so we start school the second week of August. Plan C is October - which I REALLY don't want to do, because I miss the REAL Haunted Mansion.


----------



## pokee99

Aurora0427 said:


> This should not surprise anyone, if they’ve been following Governor Newsome. There is no way Disneyland is opening June 1. I mean, he’s just now allowing some retail to open for curbside on Friday, May 8. For anyone to think we go from that to Disneyland being open June 1 is just wishful thinking. It’s sad, but true. Hopefully we see very positive numbers during our phased reopenings here in California over the next month, setting up for Disneyland to open sometime later this summer.



Agreed. But since we're not supposed to be speculating dates, I think it makes sense for everyone to look at what's been happening at Shanghai Disney since January. It will give you a good idea what and when things will likely happen at Disneyland.


----------



## twodogs

pepperandchips said:


> I will be keeping an eye out to see if the discounted room promotion for impacted guests is extended beyond October. Hopefully anyone who calls to rebook will report back here!


The original rebooking offer ended in early October, but this new one (see post above) seems to allow booking until December?  I am going to call tomorrow and see what they say, as I have a GCH reservation starting 5/31 that is going to need to be canceled/changed now.  I’ll post back with my experience.


----------



## ten6mom

Winnowill said:


> We're in AZ, so we start school the second week of August. Plan C is October - which I REALLY don't want to do, because I miss the REAL Haunted Mansion.


We are also in AZ, but we start school around the third week of July... plus two weeks of (high school) band before that... so... yeah.

Plus I agree about HM!


----------



## DesertScorpion

twodogs said:


> The original rebooking offer ended in early October, but this new one (see post above) seems to allow booking until December?  I am going to call tomorrow and see what they say, as I have a GCH reservation starting 5/31 that is going to need to be canceled/changed now.  I’ll post back with my experience.



The original rebooking message indicated it was good through the end of the year but I called on two different occassions and was told it specifically ended on October 4th. I’ll be interested in hearing if they have now extended it beyond October but it’s probably not likely at this time given that it is normally really busy anyways after that date so they don’t have a need (much less a desire at this point) to try and book even more people during the last couple of months.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder, everyone: Please do not use this thread to discuss what you _think_ Disney _might_ do with reopening the parks or how that _might_ look. There are other threads on other boards for those discussions. Keep this thread focused on what we know now from official sources. Thank you.


----------



## mentos

pokee99 said:


> Agreed. But since we're not supposed to be speculating dates, I think it makes sense for everyone to look at what's been happening at Shanghai Disney since January. It will give you a good idea what and when things will likely happen at Disneyland.



I missed this the first time, but Chapek said on the earnings call that the reopening of the park has to make economic sense.

“We would not reopen any park until we can make a positive contribution to overhead and operating-profit level,” (Bob Chapek, 5/5/20 Q2 earnings call).

I think that’s about as specific as it’ll get from DIS about reopening the parks in the US...until it’s actually time to throw the gates open, unfortunately.


----------



## BadPinkTink

My Lamplight Lounge reservation is still on my account, but on the website I just tried to make a reservation for the same day and its now showing as none available.


----------



## gld2pan

Aurora0427 said:


> 35% off room rates at the dlh and GCH, plus a $50 per night credit to put towards dining, merchandise etc...


I rescheduled my GCH reservations and got discount but nothing mentioned on nightly credit. Should I call back or is this just for certain levels?


----------



## Aurora0427

gld2pan said:


> I rescheduled my GCH reservations and got discount but nothing mentioned on nightly credit. Should I call back or is this just for certain levels?



You should have received it..... definitely GCH and we are at DLH. Not sure about Paradise Pier.


----------



## edhmom

I need to call and reschedule our June trip.  I booked my package before the ticket prices increased.  Does anyone know if my ticket portion will stay the same when I change dates?


----------



## gottalovepluto

pokee99 said:


> Agreed. But since we're not supposed to be speculating dates, I think it makes sense for everyone to look at what's been happening at Shanghai Disney since January. It will give you a good idea what and when things will likely happen at Disneyland.


They said multiple times on the conference call not to compare what they’re doing at Shanghai to what might happen at the domestic parks so don’t bother.


----------



## jcatron243

So my hubby called today to change our dates to July 1-6 and the CM told him that they don’t know when they are reopening, but their managers told them (the CMs) it was 90% sure not to be until phase 4.   Not trying to speculate, just saying what he was told.   So now we are trying to decide if we should just cancel, because rescheduling after July 6 will be impossible.


----------



## edhmom

I was originally booked June 21-24.  I had bought a package thru Costco before the ticket prices increased.  I called this morning and immediately got thru to a CM.  She was very helpful.  I moved our reservations to the beginning of August, still at DLH for a price savings of 35% plus $50 per night gift card, plus I will still get my gift card because I booked thru Costco.  In order to apply the change she had to go to a supervisor.  The first supervisor said I could either have the promo rate or the original (lower) ticket prices, but not both.  The CM said she had changed other people's reservation who got both the promo and kept their initial ticket prices, so she finished the call with that supervisor, came back to me and updated me.  She confirmed my phone number and hung up with me so I didn't have to stay on hold.  She contacted a second supervisor who gave her the authorization for both promo room price and initial ticket price and called me back for an update.  

First call was 25 minutes long (took a long time on hold while she was trying to get me the lower price), second call was just a few minutes long.  Total from first call to end of second was 45 minutes.

Now I just hope the parks are open in August.


----------



## Disn3yVision

Hi friends. So we are a family of 5 with passes that we renewed in January and are making monthly payments. We plan on renewing our passes next year at the same level, with no lapse in time. If this is the case, does it make any difference if we call Disney to postpone our payments (and have the closed months added to the end of our contract) or just take the default option and not pay for the months they are closed and keep our January expiration date?

The only thing I can think of is that prices may go up or down come January, and if we postpone our payments we will be locked into our current pricing (which may be a good or bad thing depending on what happens to prices)? Either way, if we renew passes, we will pay a monthly payment every month they are open, it just alters which price we will pay. Is there anything I am missing or not thinking about (for instance now our passes renew right before prices go up, which feels good but does that really matter lol?) Do you think prices will go up or down next year? Any advice or insight would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## GrrArrgh

I don't think they would lower AP prices, though my opinion means zilch since we can't really go by what they've done in the past. If I were going to renew and it didn't much matter to my bottom line, I would keep paying in order to try to extend over the price increase. I thought that was usually in Feb, but maybe it was Jan last year. There used to be renewal incentives; no telling if they'll bring those back or maybe not if they don't want as many APs as they can get.


----------



## jacandjan

https://www.ocregister.com/things-to-do/amusement-parks/disneyland/
Some construction has resumed, Good Sign


----------



## amyg1975

I am in the same boat and I can't decide what to do.


----------



## njprincess601

I know WDW is sending out cancellation emails, is Disneyland doing the same? I have a May 30-June 4 stay booked at GCH and haven't received any communication from Disney. We're obviously not going but I want to make sure I can take advantage of the re-booking credit when I do call to reschedule.


----------



## dina444444

Disney Springs is beginning phased reopening on May 20 with 3rd party vendors and face coverings required by guests and employees. This may be how things start for Disneyland when the time comes. 

More info here: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/disney-springs-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-20/


----------



## Winnowill

ten6mom said:


> We are also in AZ, but we start school around the third week of July... plus two weeks of (high school) band before that... so... yeah.
> 
> Plus I agree about HM!


Ah. Chandler? Yes. My BFF's daughter goes to school there. We always have dance recitals end of June, so getting a trip to Disney together requires some schedule negotiation.


----------



## Joycek007

Paigesmom2013 said:


> We may be in the same boat. I called on Saturday and the CM said we would take our expired tickets to the ticket booth and then pay the difference from the value of the tickets and the current ticket price (of whenever we go.) I was hoping that Disney would make an exception since the park closed and might be closed for awhile...
> 
> Oops, this landed on the wrong page!





Paigesmom2013 said:


> We may be in the same boat. I called on Saturday and the CM said we would take our expired tickets to the ticket booth and then pay the difference from the value of the tickets and the current ticket price (of whenever we go.) I was hoping that Disney would make an exception since the park closed and might be closed for awhile...



Just perhaps, they will hold off on raising prices next year since this year has been so crazy. One can dream...


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

edhmom said:


> I need to call and reschedule our June trip.  I booked my package before the ticket prices increased.  Does anyone know if my ticket portion will stay the same when I change dates?


I rescheduled our April package to the end of September in order to take advantage of the room discount & credit (& in hopes that we would have the best chance of actually getting to go). When I did the CM did say that they would honor our original ticket prices.


----------



## Cats2

njprincess601 said:


> I know WDW is sending out cancellation emails, is Disneyland doing the same? I have a May 30-June 4 stay booked at GCH and haven't received any communication from Disney. We're obviously not going but I want to make sure I can take advantage of the re-booking credit when I do call to reschedule.


I had GCH reservations for 4/11-4/17. I didn’t bother to call since I knew the hotel and parks were closed (& didn’t want to wait on hold for a long time). A week before our checkin date, Disney called me directly to inform me of the cancellation (& offer for rebooking and resort credit). I never received an email about my hotel being cancelled (though did receive emails about my Flexpass reservation cancellations)


----------



## wingednike

In Newsom's update yesterday, he said that employees who have tested positive from March 19 to July 7 (60 days from yesterday) will receive paid leave/workers comp.  I'm hoping that means he expects places to be open or have safety measures in place by that date.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From @MousePlanet on Twitter today:
_With DL Shanghai & @DisneySprings announcing reopening plans, @Disneyland president Rebecca Campbell notes "California is in a much different phase of reopening than Shanghai and Florida,” but says "these are still encouraging signs for all Disney fans."_


----------



## Aurora0427

theluckyrabbit said:


> From @MousePlanet on Twitter today:
> _With DL Shanghai & @DisneySprings announcing reopening plans, @Disneyland president Rebecca Campbell notes "California is in a much different phase of reopening than Shanghai and Florida,” but says "these are still encouraging signs for all Disney fans."_



Definitely not surprising!


----------



## Jerryp49

Shanghai Disney released a video on procedures for reopening.. .Expect DL to follow something similar


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jerryp49 said:


> Shanghai Disney released a video on procedures for reopening.. .Expect DL to follow something similar


DLR will follow the guidelines worked out by Disney with the state of CA. They may be very similar to what we see/will see in Shanghai (whose guidelines are in accordance with their government) or not. Please do not speculate about that here.


----------



## littlea905

I started a new thread in the Disneyland Community Board for DL speculation: Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread.


----------



## Pamela M

azdisneylover said:


> Where does Marceline's fall in the opening phases? It would be a wonderful thing if Marceline's could open to sell Disneyland's treats (and perhaps ship them too!).


I would definately order some yummy items from Marcelines if they shipped!


----------



## wowsmom

Jerryp49 said:


> Shanghai Disney released a video on procedures for reopening.. .Expect DL to follow something similar



I must admit, seeing the characters all up above on a balcony with the guests down below waving kinda made me sad.


----------



## Winnowill

Not that it was any kind of surprise, but the cancellations for my other two reservations for 5/24 came through today.


----------



## EmJ

At one point, a phone number was posted where people had success getting refunds on multi-day tickets. If anyone knows that number, would you mind posting it please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone,

Just a note that any posts that are off-topic will be moved to this thread on the DL Community Board:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/requests-for-dedicated-speculation-thread.3801392/#post-61866723


----------



## Mama_Cass

I haven’t seen this posted yet but received this email from Dapper Days today


----------



## theluckyrabbit

More from Dapper Days:

We're sorry to report our planned June events at the Disneyland Resort are now cancelled due to the resort recently announcing their closure is extending through June. However! In our discussions with Disney we feel there is a good chance we will be able to hold some sort of event at the resort in August (even if the parks are not yet open to full capacity). This would likely include a smaller DAPPER DAY marketplace with a limited number of exhibitors joining us instead of a full Expo with bands and dancing. We are awaiting the release of government guidelines so we can then design an event that can safely operate within those requirements. We hope to have more info at the end of this month regarding any potential Summer events for the Disneyland Resort, as well as the Walt Disney World Resort. Our November events for California, and Florida are still happening as planned and you may book your rooms at the links below. Convention-rate park tickets and Expo passes for November will be available online later this Summer. We have no information regarding potential park opening dates, but we expect when they do reopen, initial admission will be limited in some way as Disneyland did with the opening of "Galaxy's Edge", where Disney hotel guests were given priority. 

*EXPO PASS REFUNDS* If you’ve purchased a Spring / Summer Expo pass, you may request a refund, or, do nothing and it will be available for Fall Expo admission. If your Spring / Summer Expo pass is not requested to be refunded by June 26, 2020, or redeemed at our Fall Expo entry Nov 14+15, (or if the Fall Expo does not happen) this admission will be considered a donation to the DAPPER DAY team. (Thank you! We would be very grateful as the current situation is challenging for us to say the least!) - Request a refund for Spring / Summer Expo passes via Eventbrite, now through Friday, June 26th, 2020. (We have extended the period in which refunds may be requested by a week.) Please use the info on your emailed purchase confirmation from Eventbrite and request a refund via https://www.eventbrite.com. If you need further assistance, email hello@dapperday.com with the name on the order, and date of the purchase, or order number. - If your refund request is not submitted by end of day June 26th, 2020; by default, your Spring / Summer Expo pass will be available as your admission to our Fall 2020 Expo (Nov 14 + 15), as the same ticket-type you previously purchased. (We will have a list of those Expo pass-holders' names at our Fall Expo entry.) Unredeemed Spring / Summer Expo passes at our Fall Expo will be considered a donation. 

*ROOM REFUNDS / REBOOKING* All convention-rate Disneyland Resort hotel reservations for June are in the process of being cancelled and refunded as of May 8, 2020. Expect to receive a cancellation email from Disney early next week. For questions regarding convention-rate Disneyland Resort hotel rooms please contact Disneyland Group Reservations at 714-520-5005, M-F 8-5 PST, or email DLR.CONVENTION.GROUPS@DISNEY.COM. To book rooms for our November 14+15 Expo with our convention rates dates please use this link - https://book.passkey.com/go/GDDK20A It's not possible to "transfer" a reservation made with a convention rate to a new later event date, but you can simply cancel the original reservation and then book a new one for our November dates. The Disneyland Resort has lifted the policy of requiring a 1-night, non-refundable deposit on our convention-rate bookings for our November event dates. A 1-night deposit is still required at time of booking, but it is refundable as long as notification of cancellation is received by Disney at least 5 days prior to your arrival date. The same link used to book a room may also be used to modify or cancel that reservation if needed. 

*PARK TICKET REFUNDS* If you have purchased convention-rate Disneyland Resort Park tickets for our June events, Disney has informed us: Guests may use their current e-ticket which retains its value, and upgrade it to a retail ticket at any time at the park box office once it reopens. Or, call Disney at 714-520-7079, Mon – Fri 8am – 5pm PST, or email ticketinquiries@disneyonline.com to request a refund. Please have your ticket order number when calling.


----------



## sweethannah

EmJ said:


> At one point, a phone number was posted where people had success getting refunds on multi-day tickets. If anyone knows that number, would you mind posting it please? Thank you in advance.




I called that number today and the CM let me know about the standard terms and conditions but once I explained it wouldn't really work for us she didnt hesitate to offer a refund. I did not go  ahead with the refund at this time but its good to know it's available. FWIW I have the Canadian resident 5 day PH w/maxpass. Also I checked hotel rates for August and the CM offered me an initial rate of approx. 600/nt with tax but she came back with a rate of 440/nt which I think reflects the 35% offer currently available to guests who are currently impacted by cancellations. Note, I didn't ask her for a special rate and I do not hold a current hotel reservation at a DL resort hotel.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland app update available: version 5.13!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the DLR website (5/08/20) -- *new* reservation start date is now *7/01/20*:
       Update on Disneyland Resort Operations      

*Update on Disneyland Resort Operations*

Last Updated: May 8, 2020
While there is still much uncertainty with respect to the impacts of COVID-19, the safety and well-being of our Guests and employees remain The Walt Disney Company’s top priority. In line with direction from health experts and government officials, the Disneyland Resort theme parks, hotels and the Downtown Disney District are currently closed and a reopening date has not been identified. We will continue to carefully evaluate this complex and fluid situation.
Upon reopening, Disneyland Resort theme parks, hotels, restaurants and other locations may be limited in capacity and subject to restricted availability or closure based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing. Furthermore, attractions, experiences, services and amenities may be modified, have limited availability or remain closed. We will provide more information as it becomes available. We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds. Please also see our policies regarding modifications and cancellations by Guests.
Our focus remains on the health and safety of the entire Disney community—including the well-being of the Cast Members who are caring for and securing our parks and Resorts during the closure. We’re currently evaluating new and enhanced safety measures to help us all stay well. Learn more about these measures.
Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and upcoming plans. Please continue to check back for additional updates.
We appreciate your patience and understanding.
*For Guests who are interested in modifying their existing travel dates or making a new reservation for a future vacation, reservations are currently available for travel dates July 1, 2020 and later. As always, Guests are able to modify these bookings if the Disneyland Resort opens before or after that time. Please contact the Walt Disney Travel Company for questions and modifications at (714) 520-5050.*
We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate our Guests’ patience as we work hard to respond to all inquiries.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Can someone clarify it means on the Disneyland closure update under tickets for the military Salute where it says tickets can be used for non consecutive days???? What does this mean


----------



## Aurora0427

theluckyrabbit said:


> From the DLR website (5/08/20) -- *new* reservation start date is now *7/01/20*:
> Update on Disneyland Resort Operations
> 
> *Update on Disneyland Resort Operations*
> 
> Last Updated: May 8, 2020
> While there is still much uncertainty with respect to the impacts of COVID-19, the safety and well-being of our Guests and employees remain The Walt Disney Company’s top priority. In line with direction from health experts and government officials, the Disneyland Resort theme parks, hotels and the Downtown Disney District are currently closed and a reopening date has not been identified. We will continue to carefully evaluate this complex and fluid situation.
> Upon reopening, Disneyland Resort theme parks, hotels, restaurants and other locations may be limited in capacity and subject to restricted availability or closure based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing. Furthermore, attractions, experiences, services and amenities may be modified, have limited availability or remain closed. We will provide more information as it becomes available. We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds. Please also see our policies regarding modifications and cancellations by Guests.
> Our focus remains on the health and safety of the entire Disney community—including the well-being of the Cast Members who are caring for and securing our parks and Resorts during the closure. We’re currently evaluating new and enhanced safety measures to help us all stay well. Learn more about these measures.
> Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and upcoming plans. Please continue to check back for additional updates.
> We appreciate your patience and understanding.
> *For Guests who are interested in modifying their existing travel dates or making a new reservation for a future vacation, reservations are currently available for travel dates July 1, 2020 and later. As always, Guests are able to modify these bookings if the Disneyland Resort opens before or after that time. Please contact the Walt Disney Travel Company for questions and modifications at (714) 520-5050.*
> We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate our Guests’ patience as we work hard to respond to all inquiries.



I feel extremely torn.... part of me wants Disneyland to open as soon as possible, so the cast members and surrounding hotels and businesses can get back to work. The other part of me thinks they should just stay closed until the operations don’t have to be so heavily modified.


----------



## twodogs

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Can someone clarify it means on the Disneyland closure update under tickets for the military Salute where it says tickets can be used for non consecutive days???? What does this mean


Military salute tickets can be used throughout the year of the ticket, any days other than blocked out days.  They are not like a normal ticket where the ticket expires 14 days after the first use.  You could use your Military Salute ticket in January, and then use it again for a day in September and then again for a day in November (non-consecutive), and the ticket would be valid. This has always been the case with Salute tickets, so I don’t see that it is a change due to the closure.  What I do wonder is if they will extend the expiration date of partially used or unused Salute tickets since some might have had a few days left to use and may not be able to use them due to the closure.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

twodogs said:


> Military salute tickets can be used throughout the year of the ticket, any days other than blocked out days.  They are not like a normal ticket where the ticket expires 14 days after the first use.  You could use your Military Salute ticket in January, and then use it again for a day in September and then again for a day in November (non-consecutive), and the ticket would be valid. This has always been the case with Salute tickets, so I don’t see that it is a change due to the closure.  What I do wonder is if they will extend the expiration date of partially used or unused Salute tickets since some might have had a few days left to use and may not be able to use them due to the closure.


Thank you!!! I thought it meant it had to be used on non consecutive days and was thrown off. That makes way more sense


----------



## Evita_W

Jerryp49 said:


> Shanghai Disney released a video on procedures for reopening.. .Expect DL to follow something similar


I love that they posted this video, it makes me realize that aside from needing to wear a mask, it actually will make for a more enjoyable park visit for me personally and honestly for the benefit of a less crowded park, I will gladly make the trade off of needing to wear a mask. I just need to find a mask that will be easier to wear for a longer period of time outside and may be a little cooler.


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

sweethannah said:


> View attachment 493737
> 
> I called that number today and the CM let me know about the standard terms and conditions but once I explained it wouldn't really work for us she didnt hesitate to offer a refund. I did not go  ahead with the refund at this time but its good to know it's available. FWIW I have the Canadian resident 5 day PH w/maxpass. Also I checked hotel rates for August and the CM offered me an initial rate of approx. 600/nt with tax but she came back with a rate of 440/nt which I think reflects the 35% offer currently available to guests who are currently impacted by cancellations. Note, I didn't ask her for a special rate and I do not hold a current hotel reservation at a DL resort hotel.


Thanks for letting us know she offered you the discount without having a resort stay, i called after seeing this and was able to get a $450 reduction in the cost of our labor day reservation as the CM was happy to switch us over onto the discounted rate   We owe you a drink!


----------



## Aurora0427

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Thanks for letting us know she offered you the discount without having a resort stay, i called after seeing this and was able to get a $450 reduction in the cost of our labor day reservation as the CM was happy to switch us over onto the discounted rate   We owe you a drink!



We are scheduled to be there Labor Day weekend as well at the Disneyland Hotel!  They are open and it’s not too restricted.


----------



## sweethannah

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Thanks for letting us know she offered you the discount without having a resort stay, i called after seeing this and was able to get a $450 reduction in the cost of our labor day reservation as the CM was happy to switch us over onto the discounted rate   We owe you a drink!


Haha my pleasure. Just raise a glass in DCA for me since it might be a while before I'm there to enjoy a beverage.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jerryp49 said:


> Shanghai Disney released a video on procedures for reopening.. .Expect DL to follow something similar


A more detailed video in english:






The video begins by showing the small Disney Town (like DTD) park entrance, which is used by onsite hotel guest in the mornings. 
The main entrance has a large field (larger than the DLR esplanade) filled with metal barricade switchbacks.

Path on the right (without social distancing markers) is dedicated to Shanghai Club 33 members


----------



## Guy in Fargo

Jerryp49 said:


> Shanghai Disney released a video on procedures for reopening.. .Expect DL to follow something similar



I'm impressed.

Will definitely be different, but I'd feel comfortable taking my family to the park with these and any additional precautions the state of California may impose.


----------



## DesertScorpion

Nonsuch said:


> A more detailed video in english:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video begins by showing the small Disney Town (like DTD) park entrance, which is used by onsite hotel guest in the mornings.
> The main entrance has a large field (larger than the DLR esplanade) filled with metal barricade switchbacks.
> View attachment 493901
> Path on the right (without social distancing markers) is dedicated to Shanghai Club 33 members



Honestly, I’m impressed with what they look to be doing over there and I wouldn’t have any issues with going if they implement the same thing here in the US. I am bummed with the character experiences in that the kids can no longer get up close to interact as that was one the big things I was looking forward to for my kiddos first Disney experience but it does seem like they are trying to make the characters as accessible as possible given the current situation. Given that my kids won’t ever know the difference as to whether they could have gone and given the characters a hug or not I think they will still be pretty stoked to see them in the parades, etc. If they do open here with limited capacity I could see it being a very unique experience and one I wouldn’t necessarily mind. I’m still curious to see how they enforce the mask wearing though...kids just won’t keep them on all day.


----------



## EmJ

sweethannah said:


> View attachment 493737
> 
> I called that number today and the CM let me know about the standard terms and conditions but once I explained it wouldn't really work for us she didnt hesitate to offer a refund. I did not go  ahead with the refund at this time but its good to know it's available. FWIW I have the Canadian resident 5 day PH w/maxpass. Also I checked hotel rates for August and the CM offered me an initial rate of approx. 600/nt with tax but she came back with a rate of 440/nt which I think reflects the 35% offer currently available to guests who are currently impacted by cancellations. Note, I didn't ask her for a special rate and I do not hold a current hotel reservation at a DL resort hotel.


Thank you!


----------



## twodogs

twodogs said:


> The original rebooking offer ended in early October, but this new one (see post above) seems to allow booking until December?  I am going to call tomorrow and see what they say, as I have a GCH reservation starting 5/31 that is going to need to be canceled/changed now.  I’ll post back with my experience.


Ok I am replying to my own post, but with updated information. I called today to modify my 5/31-6/4 reservation to October.  Since that will be after school starts, we can only go over Columbus weekend (10/8-10/12).  The CM told me there is NO rebooking discount that covers any date after 10/3, but I would get the $50/night resort credit.  I reread the information in the app about the rebooking “offer” that goes through 12/30 stays, but it doesn’t specifically say what the “offer” is.  So the 35% off room and $50/night resort credit will only apply to reservations that are completed prior to 10/3.  Beyond that, it is just the little resort credit.  I guess that is better than nothing, but when the Woods/Courtyard rooms are $760/night before taxes, $50/night is nominal.  He did mention several times that if another offer came out later, I could call back to see if it could be ”applied”, but who knows.  He confirmed that if we decided to move this reservation earlier (to take advantage of the 35% off), we could do that but only until 7/15, which is the deadline for booking that offer.

I am not happy to have lost my AP discount that I had on this room, and having it replaced with no discount during this crazy time.  And of course I had to pay the difference in the one night deposit to boot.  Disney, I am missing you and want to come back, but I don’t know if I will keep a full priced reservation in October with the likely limited experience that will be offered.  So I sure hope they come out with a discount of some kind, though it seems it will not be tied to having a prior reservation that had to be canceled due to closure, as per other posters who have received the discount without having a prior reservation.  Has anyone received the 35% off for a reservation starting after 10/3?  If so, I am going to call back!!


----------



## Geemo

twodogs said:


> Ok I am replying to my own post, but with updated information. I called today to modify my 5/31-6/4 reservation to October.  Since that will be after school starts, we can only go over Columbus weekend (10/8-10/12).  The CM told me there is NO rebooking discount that covers any date after 10/3, but I would get the $50/night resort credit.
> 
> Has anyone received the 35% off for a reservation starting after 10/3?  If so, I am going to call back!!


If you look HERE for Historical Discounts, you  will see from the end of September through most of October there have not been discounts for many years.

It will also give you an idea of what discount might become available WHEN Disneyland re-opens.
It's nice the details include the date an offer has rolled out and the time frame of the offer.

The past few years Disney had deals for the general public and AP Holders from the later part of October to the middle of December.   Too bad Veterans  Day is a Wednesday this year...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Two reports for a general idea on how SDL reopening day went:
All masks, no fireworks: Shanghai Disneyland in muted reopening after coronavirus closedownReuters

Shanghai Disneyland reopens with anti-virus controlsAssociated Press


----------



## Aurora0427

twodogs said:


> Ok I am replying to my own post, but with updated information. I called today to modify my 5/31-6/4 reservation to October.  Since that will be after school starts, we can only go over Columbus weekend (10/8-10/12).  The CM told me there is NO rebooking discount that covers any date after 10/3, but I would get the $50/night resort credit.  I reread the information in the app about the rebooking “offer” that goes through 12/30 stays, but it doesn’t specifically say what the “offer” is.  So the 35% off room and $50/night resort credit will only apply to reservations that are completed prior to 10/3.  Beyond that, it is just the little resort credit.  I guess that is better than nothing, but when the Woods/Courtyard rooms are $760/night before taxes, $50/night is nominal.  He did mention several times that if another offer came out later, I could call back to see if it could be ”applied”, but who knows.  He confirmed that if we decided to move this reservation earlier (to take advantage of the 35% off), we could do that but only until 7/15, which is the deadline for booking that offer.
> 
> I am not happy to have lost my AP discount that I had on this room, and having it replaced with no discount during this crazy time.  And of course I had to pay the difference in the one night deposit to boot.  Disney, I am missing you and want to come back, but I don’t know if I will keep a full priced reservation in October with the likely limited experience that will be offered.  So I sure hope they come out with a discount of some kind, though it seems it will not be tied to having a prior reservation that had to be canceled due to closure, as per other posters who have received the discount without having a prior reservation.  Has anyone received the 35% off for a reservation starting after 10/3?  If so, I am going to call back!!



If Disneyland is open in October, there will probably be discounts. This is not going to be a typical October with hoards of people visiting.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks to all who replied about October.  I will keep an eye out for discounts for sure.  I agree with @Geemo that traditionally Disney has been packed during October, and they have not needed to do any discounting.  But I am hoping that @Aurora0427 has it right for this year, and there will be some discount.  I will be watching what is happening regarding demand at Disney Shanghai, as that might give us some idea if people are rushing to go to that park, despite the limited experience, or if they are staying away due to ongoing concerns (about the experience in the parks, their health, their finances, etc).


----------



## twodogs

Can anyone make a dining reservation for July?  I tried yesterday and today, and while the date is "blue", indicating that it can be booked, literally nothing is available at any time at any restaurant.


----------



## midnight star

twodogs said:


> Can anyone make a dining reservation for July?  I tried yesterday and today, and while the date is "blue", indicating that it can be booked, literally nothing is available at any time at any restaurant.


No  I was trying to make a reservation for July 4, and it wouldn't let me even though it was highlighted on the calendar.


----------



## jcatron243

twodogs said:


> Can anyone make a dining reservation for July?  I tried yesterday and today, and while the date is "blue", indicating that it can be booked, literally nothing is available at any time at any restaurant.


I’ve been trying too.   Nothing July1-5


----------



## hiroMYhero

With Gov Newsom stating there needs to be a decrease in deaths within a county prior to that county reopening, the recent stats for OC are discussed in the LA Times:


----------



## Aurora0427

Nevermind. This is off topic.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder, everyone: Please keep your posts on topic for this thread. There is now a thread in the Community Board for speculation about the parks and DTD reopening: Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread. Post off topic comments there.


----------



## bethwc101

I just received an email from Disney cancelling our dapper day hotel reservations.


----------



## mentos

Confirmed by CEO Bob Chapek today (5/11/2020) that masks will be REQUIRED for guests and CM's upon domestic (US) park reopen.

Source: appearance on Squawk Alley, CNBC.
Article Link

Please plan accordingly if masks will be an issue for you/your family.

(first discussed in the unrestricted DL reopening speculation thread)


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

mentos said:


> Confirmed by CEO Bob Chapek today (5/11/2020) that masks will be REQUIRED for guests and CM's upon domestic (US) park reopen.
> 
> Source: appearance on Squawk Alley, CNBC.
> Article Link
> 
> Please plan accordingly if masks will be an issue for you/your family.
> 
> (first discussed in the unrestricted DL reopening speculation thread)


Ugh. I guess it will be a while until we get back to the parks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

...
Chris (tdrexplorer) on Twitter, he writes guides for TDL, has been tweeting out photos taken by one of his “Explorers:”


----------



## Aurora0427

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ugh. I guess it will be a while until we get back to the parks.



Same.... Such a bummer.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here’s a first-hand report of Shanghai DL’s reopen:
https://medium.com/overlords/my-day-at-the-shanghai-disneyland-grand-re-opening-81f6d4cfea2f


----------



## 22Tink

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ugh. I guess it will be a while until we get back to the parks. ☹


Us too I think


----------



## mrsw94

hiroMYhero said:


> Here’s a first-hand report of Shanghai DL’s reopen:
> https://medium.com/overlords/my-day-at-the-shanghai-disneyland-grand-re-opening-81f6d4cfea2f



Thanks for sharing.  That was really interesting!!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

hiroMYhero said:


> Here’s a first-hand report of Shanghai DL’s reopen:
> https://medium.com/overlords/my-day-at-the-shanghai-disneyland-grand-re-opening-81f6d4cfea2f



Very interesting. Thanks! I wish there had been more details re: bag check. Are the inspectors themselves physically touching items in bags (like they have in the past)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Where's Wall-E said:


> Very interesting. Thanks! I wish there had been more details re: bag check. Are the inspectors themselves physically touching items in bags (like they have in the past)?


In this subtitled video, guests are opening their bags and showing the contents:


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

I posted this in July thread, but I called Disneyland to book a hotel and was told Disneyland has not announced an opening date, which is why you can’t book in park reservation. They are only taking hotel reservations starting July 1. If the park doesn’t open hotel reservations will be automatically cancelled. I asked some other questions and was just told they have been told no information.


----------



## TsWade2

I'm a little jealous that Shanghai Disneyland open first before Disneyland Ca. But I'm happy that SHDL is the first Disney park that opens.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please be mindful of which thread you are in before you post! Now that we have a Speculation thread, posters are forgetting where they are before commenting. Off topic posts for either thread will still be removed. Take a moment to make sure your comment is on topic before posting. Thank you!


----------



## finchy3

We’re due to fly out from England mid September but not sure if we will be allowed to fly.
We have 5 day park hoppers which are valid through the end of January, are Disney extending the expiry date on these?
We’re worried we may lose out on these.
Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

finchy3 said:


> We’re due to fly out from England mid September but not sure if we will be allowed to fly.
> We have 5 day park hoppers which are valid through the end of January, are Disney extending the expiry date on these?
> We’re worried we may lose out on these.
> Thank you.


After the expiration date, the monetary value of your tickets remain intact. You can use that value  to use towards a valid set of tickets for your next visit.


----------



## Malcon10t

TsWade2 said:


> I'm a little jealous that Shanghai Disneyland open first before Disneyland Ca. But I'm happy that SHDL is the first Disney park that opens.


Well, Shanghai did close 2 month prior to the US parks.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

KPeterso said:


> Premier Pass Holders ---- Not sure if anyone has called and asked this question...
> 
> I have a Premier Pass (the AP for both DL and WDW). If the parks open on different schedules (which seems highly likely), do we know when the calendar will restart?


I called the DLR AP line on Sunday and asked if they are using the DLR or WDW closure dates for the Premier Pass and the CM told me that she was only given the information pertaining to the DLR closure. I expect I will get a similar answer if I called WDW and asked the same question.

I think until Disney releases something specific to Premier Passholders we're going to be left in the information void.


----------



## AndrewC

For anyone that had hotel reservations that have been canceled and issued a voucher/discount code for rebooking later on...

The $50 resort credit. Does it specifically say what that can be used for? Does the DLH have much "resort fee" type stuff? Could it be applied toward parking or onsite dining? Is the credit per night?

Has anyone rebooked a *longer *trip then they originally had? Does the credit apply for every night you book, or just a $50/night credit for as many *original *nights you had book?


----------



## gottalovepluto

hiroMYhero said:


> In this subtitled video, guests are opening their bags and showing the contents:


In the CNBC clips of the opening yesterday security searched bags like they do at US parks.


----------



## dragonflymom

First two paragraphs from this morning's LA Times article:

Los Angeles County’s stay-at-home orders will “with all certainty” be extended for the next three months, county Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer acknowledged during a Board of Supervisors meeting Tuesday.

Although county health officer Dr. Muntu Davis has not issued an official extension, Ferrer said that timeline would shorten only if there was a “dramatic change to the virus and tools at hand.”

https://www.latimes.com/california/...pen-los-angeles-county-move-toward-new-normal
This will probably have some influence on Orange County officials' recommendations/orders... 

My husband was confident that Disneyland will re-open by Labor Day...I think it's very iffy.


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

AndrewC said:


> For anyone that had hotel reservations that have been canceled and issued a voucher/discount code for rebooking later on...
> 
> The $50 resort credit. Does it specifically say what that can be used for? Does the DLH have much "resort fee" type stuff? Could it be applied toward parking or onsite dining? Is the credit per night?
> 
> Has anyone rebooked a *longer *trip then they originally had? Does the credit apply for every night you book, or just a $50/night credit for as many *original *nights you had book?


I originally had a 4 night trip to GCH that was supposed to happen two weeks ago.  When we heard about the discount and credit we decided to reschedule for 7 nights. We got the discount AND the $50 a night credit for all 7 nights. I was told that upon check-in the $350 resort credit will be applied to our room charges, and that anything charged to the room would automatically come out of the credit, including food, souvenirs,etc. We are now crossing our fingers that the last week of September will actually happen.


----------



## AndrewC

Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck said:


> I originally had a 4 night trip to GCH that was supposed to happen two weeks ago.  When we heard about the discount and credit we decided to reschedule for 7 nights. We got the discount AND the $50 a night credit for all 7 nights. I was told that upon check-in the $350 resort credit will be applied to our room charges, and that anything charged to the room would automatically come out of the credit, including food, souvenirs,etc. We are now crossing our fingers that the last week of September will actually happen.



Can you charge anything in the park to your room?


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

AndrewC said:


> Can you charge anything in the park to your room?


This will be my first stay on property, so I'm not 100% sure, but from what I've read online is that "most" things in the park will let you charge back to the room if they take credit cards. Exceptions being mobile vendors and some carts. I'm thinking that it will be really easy to spend the credit.


----------



## dina444444

Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck said:


> This will be my first stay on property, so I'm not 100% sure, but from what I've read online is that "most" things in the park will let you charge back to the room if they take credit cards. Exceptions being mobile vendors and some carts. I'm thinking that it will be really easy to spend the credit.


Yes, so long as they take cards you can charge it back to your room.


----------



## twodogs

I was able to add nights also when I rebooked, and all nights received the discount and resort credit.  The CM specifically said they were unsure if parking would be allowed on the resort credit.  They told me to charge meals to the room with my room key.  I have never done this at DLR, but we do it all the time with Magic Bands at WDW, so I guess it is the same.  Just keep in mind that the last day for the room discount AND room credit is 10/3, whereas the last day for the resort credit only is 12/30.


----------



## KPeterso

Gaugersaurus said:


> I called the DLR AP line on Sunday and asked if they are using the DLR or WDW closure dates for the Premier Pass and the CM told me that she was only given the information pertaining to the DLR closure. I expect I will get a similar answer if I called WDW and asked the same question.
> 
> I think until Disney releases something specific to Premier Passholders we're going to be left in the information void.



Thanks for the update. I have not been able to call to ask. Guess it will continue to be a waiting game.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

gottalovepluto said:


> In the CNBC clips of the opening yesterday security searched bags like they do at US parks.



This is an example of why I don’t think social distancing will work in the parks. Security guards touching everyone’s bags? Doesn’t seem smart


----------



## AndrewC

twodogs said:


> I was able to add nights also when I rebooked, and all nights received the discount and resort credit.  The CM specifically said they were unsure if parking would be allowed on the resort credit.  They told me to charge meals to the room with my room key.  I have never done this at DLR, but we do it all the time with Magic Bands at WDW, so I guess it is the same.  Just keep in mind that the last day for the room discount AND room credit is 10/3, whereas the last day for the resort credit only is 12/30.


That is wildly valuable even just for the resort credit!! A four night stay would be worth $200 and that would easily be a Blue Bayou dinner for two and a good portion of a Carthay Circle meal for two!

I really wonder if they’ll extend that offer to bookings that are taking place now but being canceled? *Has anyone booked for the first time for May and been canceled by Disney? Did you get this discount/credit extended to you? *(To be clear, you did NOT have an existing booking before Disney closed. You booked for April/May after Disney closed and then Disney had to cancel your reservation because the closure extended.)


----------



## Malcon10t

AndrewC said:


> That is wildly valuable even just for the resort credit!! A four night stay would be worth $200 and that would easily be a Blue Bayou dinner for two and a good portion of a Carthay Circle meal for two!
> 
> I really wonder if they’ll extend that offer to bookings that are taking place now but being canceled? *Has anyone booked for the first time for May and been canceled by Disney? Did you get this discount/credit extended to you? *(To be clear, you did NOT have an existing booking before Disney closed. You booked for April/May after Disney closed and then Disney had to cancel your reservation because the closure extended.)


Yes, I booked a May trip after the March closure, and when it canceled, they moved it to June 19th, and gave me the offer.


----------



## AndrewC

Thanks! That’s great info!


----------



## Jeni1781

Has anyone heard that Disneyland is going to have an extension on etickets purchased before they closed?  We purchased 5 day park hoppers to use in June.  We purchased them back in February.  Not sure if we will go before January 2021.  It will all depend on how open everything is.  I just wondered if anyone knew about extending the experation.  Thanks.


----------



## wingednike

dragonflymom said:


> First two paragraphs from this morning's LA Times article:
> 
> Los Angeles County’s stay-at-home orders will “with all certainty” be extended for the next three months, county Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer acknowledged during a Board of Supervisors meeting Tuesday.
> 
> Although county health officer Dr. Muntu Davis has not issued an official extension, Ferrer said that timeline would shorten only if there was a “dramatic change to the virus and tools at hand.”
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/california/...pen-los-angeles-county-move-toward-new-normal
> This will probably have some influence on Orange County officials' recommendations/orders...
> 
> My husband was confident that Disneyland will re-open by Labor Day...I think it's very iffy.



Dr. Ferrer's comment to the Board of Supervisors was supposedly taken out of context when reported by the media. She addressed that in today's update.

LA County is pressing forward with slowly reopening businesses. 
I don't listen to the Orange County update, but Newsom has said the pace of re-openings may vary from region to region. If OC's numbers are good and they can present a plan that fits the guidelines, they may be able to open more quickly than LA County.


----------



## Cal-Pie

The first 2 weeks of the closure they extended expirations on all mulitday tickets until the end of 2021. Then they took that back and stated that all tickets would revert back to their original expiration dates. If this displeases you (as it does me), I would encourage you to email Disney and let them know.


----------



## SeaDis

The only facts I've read:

1) Shanghai DL is not accepting general admission tickets during their limited capacity reopening.  They have an extension policy for the tickets that "matches the annual pass extension program."  They said detailed policy would be emailed out and I haven't seen that in writing yet.  Of course Shanghai policy may have nothing in common with Anaheim.

2) The most recent DL Anaheim announcement states they reserve the right to cancel admission media and offer refunds.  It's unclear which media, if any, this may affect.

3) Your tickets only expire at their current terms/price.  The value paid remains past expiration date, and you can exchange them for then-current tickets/prices at the booth.  Unless they are voided/refunded by #2 first.


----------



## GrandBob

Does it really date me if I say that my first thought was, what about the A, B, C, and D tickets?


----------



## disneychrista

GrandBob said:


> Does it really date me if I say that my first thought was, what about the A, B, C, and D tickets?



You are not the only one. I though they were talking about "e-ticket" attractions


----------



## 1911

wingednike said:


> Dr. Ferrer's comment to the Board of Supervisors was supposedly taken out of context when reported by the media. She addressed that in today's update.
> 
> LA County is pressing forward with slowly reopening businesses.
> I don't listen to the Orange County update, but Newsom has said the pace of re-openings may vary from region to region. If OC's numbers are good and they can present a plan that fits the guidelines, they may be able to open more quickly than LA County.


heard on the radio today LA wants to extend the shelter at home order through september. Not sure how this will affect the OC.


----------



## Jeni1781

Cal-Pie said:


> The first 2 weeks of the closure they extended expirations on all mulitday tickets until the end of 2021. Then they took that back and stated that all tickets would revert back to their original expiration dates. If this displeases you (as it does me), I would encourage you to email Disney and let them know.


I ended up calling Disneyland yesterday and they told me the opposite. They said that etickets will be extended until January 2022. Guess I need to call again to confirm.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jeni1781 said:


> I ended up calling Disneyland yesterday and they told me the opposite. They said that etickets will be extended until January 2022...


If what the CM told you is accurate, let's hope that Disney updates the website and app information soon.


----------



## croach

Is DTD accessible to just walk through or to take pictures? I'm guessing no but a friend hs taken a picture of their kid there annually so was just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

croach said:


> Is DTD accessible to just walk through or to take pictures? I'm guessing no but a friend hs taken a picture of their kid there annually so was just wondering. Thanks!


It's currently closed.


----------



## Jeni1781

theluckyrabbit said:


> If what the CM told you is accurate, let's hope that Disney updates the website and app information soon.


She said the site won’t be updated until the park reopens.


----------



## Butterfly123

Jeni1781 said:


> I ended up calling Disneyland yesterday and they told me the opposite. They said that etickets will be extended until January 2022. Guess I need to call again to confirm.


Interesting. When I called I was told my etickets would expire by Jan 2021 since I purchased them in 2019 at the old prices, before the price increase. Whatever happens, at least I know the tickets hold their value.


----------



## Winnowill

Butterfly123 said:


> Interesting. When I called I was told my etickets would expire by Jan 2021 since I purchased them in 2019 at the old prices, before the price increase. Whatever happens, at least I know the tickets hold their value.


I'm in the same boat. I specifically bought early because I knew the price increase was coming. If I have to pay it anyway (PLUS next year's probable increase), I'll be pretty ticked off.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jeni1781 said:


> She said the site won’t be updated until the park reopens.


Taking that CM info with the proverbial grain of salt. The last time the DLR Closure information was updated on the website and the app was 5/08/20. It has been updated a few times since the parks closed on 3/14/20. It is possible there won't be any more updates until the parks reopen, but given that there have already been a few updates, it seems possible that there could be at least one more update to the Closure information before July or August (or whenever the parks reopen).
If anyone notices any changes to the ticket expiration information on the app or the website, please post here!
ETA: DLR website and app updated 5/20/20.


----------



## bardays

Jeni1781 said:


> I ended up calling Disneyland yesterday and they told me the opposite. They said that etickets will be extended until January 2022. Guess I need to call again to confirm.


oh I sure hope so!


----------



## littlea905

Does anyone happen to know if it’s still 30 days prior for final payment on DLR vacation packages?  I keep hearing anecdotal reports that it’s less than that currently with the pandemic but I can’t find anything specific on it.  Easier to ask on here first if anyone had a link to the policy or policy change before bugging my TA.


----------



## edhmom

littlea905 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if it’s still 30 days prior for final payment on DLR vacation packages?  I keep hearing anecdotal reports that it’s less than that currently with the pandemic but I can’t find anything specific on it.  Easier to ask on here first if anyone had a link to the policy or policy change before bugging my TA.



When I just switched my trip to August the CM said the balance was still still 30 days prior, but recommended I wait until right before the 30 day mark to pay it.


----------



## littlea905

edhmom said:


> When I just switched my trip to August the CM said the balance was still still 30 days prior, but recommended I wait until right before the 30 day mark to pay it.



Thanks!  Yes, I certainly will not be paying it early


----------



## o&smom

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ugh. I guess it will be a while until we get back to the parks. ☹


We are cancelling our trip the end of Sept to do the Halloween party. We were also supposed to be there the end of March, but they closed the parks on us!  We were trying to get some good family time at DL before DS graduates next year.  Hoping mandatory masks are gone by next April when are supposed to visit WDW.


----------



## hiroMYhero

I called the AP line yesterday at 10a and was on hold for less than 3 minutes. The CM, Jennifer, confirmed there are only the 2 AP options from which to choose. There are no contingencies or protocols in place for seniors over age 60 nor for those who are immuno-compromised and who will choose not to return to the parks as soon as they reopen.

The CM stated mask-wearing will be enforced and she truly believes all DLR guests will follow the rules or there will be consequences. She said, “the reopening of Shanghai was a success!”

Because I was only calling to check on options for our Flex APs, which we purchased in February and only used twice, I saw no reason to argue except to say DD#1 is a biotech scientist and DD#2 was a mouse-height CM who performed in shows/parades/events at WDW -  from her vantage point from the Castle stage and from floats, she saw the best and worst of in-park guest behavior.  That combo of DDs will keep us from returning to the parks soon.

The CM shared that she has health issues and has always worked from home for over 10 years. I inquired if she would be brave and return to the parks when they reopen and she stated she knows she’ll eventually return.

Overall, it was 15 minutes of time to request the refund option without extending our AP expiration date.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0514200015A
Official news about the guidelines for guest/cast member safety for the Disney Springs phased reopening.


----------



## hiroMYhero

The FAQ page from the DSprings reopening site addresses Dining Reservations and waiving of ‘no show’ fees if guests aren’t allowed into DS:

https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening-faq/


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Ok this really made me laugh and I mean laugh hard.  Has anyone noticed that the picture of the masks for face coverings show the entire face being covered, including the eyes?  I think there are going to be problems if a persons eyes are covered lol, I think there are going to be a lot of people falling into the waters surrounding Disney springs or getting concussions from walking into walls if this is the case.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Well I guess I was wrong,  according to this picture maybe covering your entire face is the way to do this the proper way.  Silly me

.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> Well I guess I was wrong,  according to this picture maybe covering your entire face is the way to do this the proper way.  Silly me
> 
> .View attachment 495109


Well, who knew? If this is how we're _supposed_ to do it, no wonder there have been so many complaints about people wearing their masks improperly!  And of course, this must be why the CDC doesn't want us to wear our masks while driving! LOL.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hopeful? We'll see... and keep our fingers crossed.
            Phase 3: Gov. Newsom teases next stage of reopening California businesses is closer than we thought    "Phase 3 is not a year away. It's not 6 months away. It's not even three months away. It may not even be more than a month away," Newsom said....

And WDW added a COVID-19 warning to its website, stating, "By visiting Walt Disney World Resort, you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19."
       Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations — Including Theme Parks and Water Parks


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> Hopeful? We'll see... and keep our fingers crossed.
> Phase 3: Gov. Newsom teases next stage of reopening California businesses is closer than we thought    "Phase 3 is not a year away. It's not 6 months away. It's not even three months away. It may not even be more than a month away," Newsom said....
> 
> And WDW added a COVID-19 warning to its website, stating, "By visiting Walt Disney World Resort, you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19."
> Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations — Including Theme Parks and Water Parks



How much is it?! Five easy payments of $29.99?! Three easy payments of $29.99?!! One payment!? Act now and get it on special for $19.99!

Couldn’t he just say “we might be able to move into phase three as early as a few weeks from now”??


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> How much is it?! Five easy payments of $29.99?! Three easy payments of $29.99?!! One payment!? Act now and get it on special for $19.99!
> 
> Couldn’t he just say “we might be able to move into phase three as early as a few weeks from now”??


I kept waiting for him to say, "But wait! There's more!  It also makes julienne fries!" Such a tease and a showman, our governor...


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> I kept waiting for him to say that it also makes julienne fries! Such a tease, that governor...



I mean people are so stressed and fed up over this. They want to hear him say “I want to do everything in my power to open as quickly as possible while keeping people protected, the good news is that might only be a few more weeks.”

To be clear this is good news. Though I’m still worried about the sporting events without fans. I feel like that could be a good theme park analogue  and as of late last week NFL was talking about fall games without fans (and acting like that was a large achievement) and MLB was talking about July 4th starting (again without fans).

Though I also did just book DLH for July 5th hoping it would be canceled by Disney & I would get the resort credit extend to me for my actual October trip... I usually miss out on stuff like that so maybe they will be open in July & I’ll have to cancel the booking


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> I mean people are so stressed and fed up over this. They want to hear him say “I want to do everything in my power to open as quickly as possible while keeping people protected, the good news is that might only be a few more weeks.”...


I understand that he is being kept on a tight leash by his legal team regarding what he can say, what he can't say and how he should say it so he doesn't get into trouble. But I agree with you that it would be such a relief to have straightforward announcements that make sense (wouldn't that be novel?) -- short, sweet, to the point? -- and don't leave us dangling and confused. This is just getting so old and tiresome. Funny that you are hoping to get cancelled by Disney -- that's a fresh perspective on this board. lol.


----------



## dtrain

ComplexCon, a huge pop culture / music /art convention taking place Nov 2-3 in Long Beach was just postponed to 2021 due to the pandemic.  That’s the farthest out event I’ve seen postponed or canceled.

Could this be an indicator of how long DL remains closed?


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

dtrain said:


> ComplexCon, a huge pop culture / music /art convention taking place Nov 2-3 in Long Beach was just postponed to 2021 due to the pandemic. That’s the farthest out event I’ve seen postponed or canceled.
> 
> Could this be an indicator of how long DL remains closed?



I wouldn't put to much stock into any correlation between the two.  Big conventions like this have to do all of the logistics of putting on the convention a long ways ahead of time, they probably thought it would just be easier to postpone.


----------



## GenGen22

dtrain said:


> ComplexCon, a huge pop culture / music /art convention taking place Nov 2-3 in Long Beach was just postponed to 2021 due to the pandemic.  That’s the farthest out event I’ve seen postponed or canceled.
> 
> Could this be an indicator of how long DL remains closed?


I doubt it.  I was supposed to get married in June and they recommended me moving my wedding to next year.  If you move it out further chances are you won't have to cancel/postpone it again.

Edited to add:  I chose to move my wedding to next June for this exact reason.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dtrain said:


> ComplexCon, a huge pop culture / music /art convention taking place Nov 2-3 in Long Beach was just postponed to 2021 due to the pandemic.  That’s the farthest out event I’ve seen postponed or canceled.
> 
> Could this be an indicator of how long DL remains closed?


No. That event sounds far enough out they could have still had a shot at getting full refunds.


----------



## Aurora0427

theluckyrabbit said:


> I understand that he is being kept on a tight leash by his legal team regarding what he can say, what he can't say and how he should say it so he doesn't get into trouble. But I agree with you that it would be such a relief to have straightforward announcements that make sense (wouldn't that be novel?) -- short, sweet, to the point? -- and don't leave us dangling and confused. This is just getting so old and tiresome. Funny that you are hoping to get cancelled by Disney -- that's a fresh perspective on this board. lol.



I don’t know, the Governor of Texas is pretty straightforward. I think Newsome has gotten some pushback and he’s having to amend his original plans. I’m not complaining..... I think things will
Start to open up and as safely as possible. I’m starting to think that MAYBE my Labor Day trip will
Happen???????


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Aurora0427 said:


> I don’t know, the Governor of Texas is pretty straightforward. I think Newsome has gotten some pushback and he’s having to amend his original plans. I’m not complaining..... I think things will
> Start to open up and as safely as possible. I’m starting to think that MAYBE my Labor Day trip will
> Happen???????



I agree that some things will reopen soon and others will reopen when it is safe to do so. I also think Newsom is governing a state that has a much more diverse virus progression than Texas. And a more populous, diverse state in general. With different neighborhoods, communities, cities, and counties all having very different experiences when it comes to the spread of the virus, the response to the shutdown, and the economic repercussions. Some areas will be reopening at different paces than others. I think it’s very difficult to hold a press conference and announce a clear plan for a state that will be progressing through this reopening at different paces.

I think we are all pretty unsure right now... I personally find it refreshing to see politicians struggling for confident answers. Blind confidence makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

I just realized we’ve celebrated our daughter’s birthday at Disneyland for the last 10 years. With her 13th birthday in 2 weeks, that’s definitely not happening this year. She has requested a Disney-themed party for her birthday. Of course, that will be attended by just mom and dad.

ETA: I know she’s not the only one suffering from this. Just sad that this tradition was broken for her first birthday as a teenager. I just want to spend as much time at Disneyland as possible with her before mom and dad are no longer cool.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kristensideaoffun said:


> I agree that some things will reopen soon and others will reopen when it is safe to do so. I also think Newsom is governing a state that has a much more diverse virus progression than Texas. And a more populous, diverse state in general. With different neighborhoods, communities, cities, and counties all having very different experiences when it comes to the spread of the virus, the response to the shutdown, and the economic repercussions. Some areas will be reopening at different paces than others. I think it’s very difficult to hold a press conference and announce a clear plan for a state that will be progressing through this reopening at different paces.
> 
> I think we are all pretty unsure right now... I personally find it refreshing to see politicians struggling for confident answers. Blind confidence makes me very uncomfortable.


I agree with this. And am also keeping in mind that there may be a presidential run in the future for Newsom -- that would make any politician very mindful of how a move/quote now could look in the future.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://eater.cmail19.com/t/d-l-mdhthud-mjkurhtik-j/: "...The high number of cases and deaths means LA restaurants might still be weeks, or even months away from a reopening scenario, while neighboring counties like Ventura, Riverside, and Orange could see dining rooms open just after Memorial Day..." We'll have to wait and see what this means for DTD...


----------



## Aurora0427

kristensideaoffun said:


> I agree that some things will reopen soon and others will reopen when it is safe to do so. I also think Newsom is governing a state that has a much more diverse virus progression than Texas. And a more populous, diverse state in general. With different neighborhoods, communities, cities, and counties all having very different experiences when it comes to the spread of the virus, the response to the shutdown, and the economic repercussions. Some areas will be reopening at different paces than others. I think it’s very difficult to hold a press conference and announce a clear plan for a state that will be progressing through this reopening at different paces.
> 
> I think we are all pretty unsure right now... I personally find it refreshing to see politicians struggling for confident answers. Blind confidence makes me very uncomfortable.



That’s my point though.... initially Newsom was saying the entire state would follow the same reopening plan, and after getting enormous amounts of pushback from local officials, he’s changed his plans. His initial two reopening statements and metrics were extremely clear, they were just not well received AT ALL.  No one is asking for a clear statewide plan. They’re asking for him to allow local communities to develop their own since the virus progression is so diverse. So we’ll see what happens and what this means for OC and DtD restaurants. 

Anyway, I’ll move off this topic.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

kristensideaoffun said:


> I just realized we’ve celebrated our daughter’s birthday at Disneyland for the last 10 years. With her 13th birthday in 2 weeks, that’s definitely not happening this year. She has requested a Disney-themed party for her birthday. Of course, that will be attended by just mom and dad.
> 
> ETA: I know she’s not the only one suffering from this. Just sad that this tradition was broken for her first birthday as a teenager. I just want to spend as much time at Disneyland as possible with her before mom and dad are no longer cool.



My younger son will turn 19 soon. We live in northern California and have been taking him to Disneyland since he was three years old. He literally doesn't remember Disneyland not being a part of his life. We often took him on or close to his birthday since we all love Disneyland and he has a summer birthday. Last year's trip started two days after his actual 18th birthday. (Side-note: At least at Disneyland you can celebrate your birthday any day you want, so your daughter may still get her 13-year old birthday trip, just a bit late.) Anyway, the point I'm really trying to make is do hold onto optimism and don't assume that your daughter won't hang out with you and won't still enjoy these trips with you all through her teen years and beyond even. My son still likes to go with us, and when we are there, my husband and I often can't shake him if we try. lol. Btw, older DS20 also loves Disneyland and is more than happy to accompany us still, especially if we are treating.


----------



## CO2CA

I've been very fortunate to have Disneyland be a part of my life since I was 2! We were planning a graduation trip for graduation from college (this last week!), but obviously that was put on hold. It's just amazing how a year ago I was in Disneyland Paris during a study abroad and then Disneyland for the opening of Star Wars Land and now everything is completely shutdown. Disneyland has always been a constant and a fun escape no matter what the circumstance. I can't wait to get back to my happy place.

I'm curious on how the reopening will coincide with the potential second wave that they think may occur this fall.


----------



## mamapenguin

kristensideaoffun said:


> I just realized we’ve celebrated our daughter’s birthday at Disneyland for the last 10 years. With her 13th birthday in 2 weeks, that’s definitely not happening this year. She has requested a Disney-themed party for her birthday. Of course, that will be attended by just mom and dad.
> 
> ETA: I know she’s not the only one suffering from this. Just sad that this tradition was broken for her first birthday as a teenager. I just want to spend as much time at Disneyland as possible with her before mom and dad are no longer cool.


You will always be cool and she will cherish all of the great family memories.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

theluckyrabbit said:


> https://eater.cmail19.com/t/d-l-mdhthud-mjkurhtik-j/: "...The high number of cases and deaths means LA restaurants might still be weeks, or even months away from a reopening scenario, while neighboring counties like Ventura, Riverside, and Orange could see dining rooms open just after Memorial Day..." We'll have to wait and see what this means for DTD...


'They aren't testing enough people in Orange County like they should be, I don't think Orange County will be able to open their restaurants under the newer guidelines that Newsom has made since they have yet to reach them.


----------



## Chemist

theluckyrabbit said:


> https://eater.cmail19.com/t/d-l-mdhthud-mjkurhtik-j/: "...The high number of cases and deaths means LA restaurants might still be weeks, or even months away from a reopening scenario, while neighboring counties like Ventura, Riverside, and Orange could see dining rooms open just after Memorial Day..." We'll have to wait and see what this means for DTD...



Its tricky because Orange/LA Counties are so close together.

Disney REALLY has to worry about guests from LA County coming to DTD.  The last thing Disney wants is to be responsible for a big uptick in virus.  (Remember the measles outbreak that was directly tied to Disneyland??)  Disneyland may not be in LA, but its not in a bubble either.


----------



## jacandjan

theluckyrabbit said:


> I agree with this. And am also keeping in mind that there may be a presidential run in the future for Newsom -- that would make any politician very mindful of how a move/quote now could look in the future.



No Politics


----------



## gottalovepluto

Chemist said:


> Its tricky because Orange/LA Counties are so close together.
> 
> Disney REALLY has to worry about guests from LA County coming to DTD.  The last thing Disney wants is to be responsible for a big uptick in virus.  (Remember the measles outbreak that was directly tied to Disneyland??)  Disneyland may not be in LA, but its not in a bubble either.


All counties around LA know everyone from LA is coming if they open  IMHO Disney is well aware. The LA shelter in place for eternity order is cute and all but *no way* are LA people gonna stay home while everyone else gets to go out. If Disney isn’t cool with a bunch of people from LA coming, they won’t open. (Also if anyone else isn’t cool being around a bunch of people from LA, just avoid SoCal this summer. Californians are very mobile as we basically all have cars.)


----------



## amyg1975

I just saw that LA hopes to open as early as July 4th (ABC7 News). Not much is mentioned of what that fully means.


----------



## gottalovepluto

amyg1975 said:


> I just saw that LA hopes to open as early as July 4th (ABC7 News). Not much is mentioned of what that fully means.


They don’t know what it means. And once they decide, it will change next week. Welcome to CA


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jacandjan said:


> No Politics


That wasn't posted as a political statement, but was a reply to another poster that everything he does and says is deliberate and mindful -- not an accident or heedless. He's not an amateur and knows what he's doing, even if this pandemic game is new for all the states. People may like his style or not, but it isn't arbitrary.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A look at what safety measures are in place for the Disney Springs reopening today:
Disney Shares a Look at New Safety Measures in Place for Disney Springs' Reopening


----------



## wowsmom

theluckyrabbit said:


> A look at what safety measures are in place for the Disney Springs reopening today:
> Disney Shares a Look at New Safety Measures in Place for Disney Springs' Reopening



Not gonna lie, when they said "welcome back, we missed you" I teared up.


----------



## VandVsmama

This week, I am really really missing DL.  I hope they can announce soon when they'll at least be re-opening DTD.


----------



## Winnowill

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> They aren't testing enough people in Orange County like they should be, I don't think Orange County will be able to open their restaurants under the newer guidelines that Newsom has made since they have yet to reach them.


The problem is that people who don't have any symptoms don't have any reason to get tested. If CA is like AZ (though I think I heard that this was changing for AZ), you actually have to PAY to be tested. So, in addition to having no reason to do it, they're actually providing an active disincentive.


----------



## midnight star

Winnowill said:


> The problem is that people who don't have any symptoms don't have any reason to get tested. If CA is like AZ (though I think I heard that this was changing for AZ), you actually have to PAY to be tested. So, in addition to having no reason to do it, they're actually providing an active disincentive.


It might depend on where you live in California. In Los Angeles, testing is free for everyone, even if you don't have symptoms. I went a week or so ago (tested negative), just because I was curious and it was free.


----------



## WonkaKid

From the DL app:


----------



## sweethannah

Canadian and other international tickets have had their expiry date pushed out to Dec. 2021. I'm thrilled! That should include the pre-paid max pass right?


----------



## midnight star

Socal resident tickets have also been pushed out to December 2021


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@WonkaKid, @sweethannah, and @midnight star: Thank you for the updates!

Theme Parks to Begin Presenting Reopening Plans 5/21; 9 Smaller Local Parks Approved -- WDW should begin presenting a reopening plan today.


----------



## BellaandMickey

Still no change on the expiration dates for those who hold multi day tickets. So frustrating.


----------



## Katie Count

Not sure if this has been addressed or not...We have a vacation reservation for July 21-26, 2020 and should be able to make some dining reservations in the next couple of days. I pulled up the reservation calendar and everything is showing "No Times Available". Have the dining reservations been this way since the park closed? Wouldn't it be pretty easy to allow people to book their dining reservations and then cancel if things still aren't open by then? Probably not looking good for our trip , but I want to hold out as long as possible. 

I see WDW dining reservations are available to book starting on July 1st. Wondering if that is their target date for opening...


----------



## sophy1996

Katie Count said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed or not...We have a vacation reservation for July 21-26, 2020 and should be able to make some dining reservations in the next couple of days. I pulled up the reservation calendar and everything is showing "No Times Available". Have the dining reservations been this way since the park closed? Wouldn't it be pretty easy to allow people to book their dining reservations and then cancel if things still aren't open by then? Probably not looking good for our trip , but I want to hold out as long as possible.



Disneyland was letting people make dining reservations earlier during this closed period (I have some outstanding reservations for June that I expect to be cancelled).  But when time to reserve for July rolled around, people reported not being able to reserve.


----------



## midnight star

Katie Count said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed or not...We have a vacation reservation for July 21-26, 2020 and should be able to make some dining reservations in the next couple of days. I pulled up the reservation calendar and everything is showing "No Times Available". Have the dining reservations been this way since the park closed? Wouldn't it be pretty easy to allow people to book their dining reservations and then cancel if things still aren't open by then? Probably not looking good for our trip , but I want to hold out as long as possible.
> 
> I see WDW dining reservations are available to book starting on July 1st. Wondering if that is their target date for opening...


Dining reservations haven't been open for July at DL. I would keep an eye on it just in case they do release some. DL also just updated their site yesterday mentioning some experiences when the park opens will be different. Not sure if this means there will be a change to dining.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Has anyone's June reservations been cancelled? I still have a June 8 reservation at GCH and am surprised I haven't heard anything especially considering they are cancelling at WDW. I fully expect wdw to be open first


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

WonkaKid said:


> From the DL app:
> 
> View attachment 495951


Does anyone know the difference in this statement and the last one they made on the 8th?


----------



## midnight star

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Does anyone know the difference in this statement and the last one they made on the 8th?


I think it adds the statement saying experiences at the park will be different whenever reopening happens. It also extended the Canadian and Socal Tickets to 2021.


----------



## CastAStone

midnight star said:


> Socal resident tickets have also been pushed out to December 2021


Child promo tickets too. A few blackout dates around Spring Break, Christmas, Thanksgiving (2021 only), and the 4th of July.

Which is great for me in one sense but unfortunately my other kid turns 3 in November and I _really _wanted to squeeze another trip in without paying for a 4th ticket. Here's hoping I still can!


----------



## midnight star

CastAStone said:


> Child promo tickets too. A few blackout dates around Spring Break, Christmas, Thanksgiving (2021 only), and the 4th of July.
> 
> Which is great for me in one sense but unfortunately my other kid turns 3 in November and I _really _wanted to squeeze another trip in without paying for a 4th ticket. Here's hoping I still can!


Fingers crossed you can squeeze in that trip!


----------



## 22Tink

sweethannah said:


> Canadian and other international tickets have had their expiry date pushed out to Dec. 2021. I'm thrilled! That should include the pre-paid max pass right?


I'm happy to see this too. I was going to try to rebook our August trip for spring break because of the May expiry but now we can go with next August which is our preference. I would think the MaxPass would be included in this as it's part of the existing ticket.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Has anyone's June reservations been cancelled? I still have a June 8 reservation at GCH and am surprised I haven't heard anything especially considering they are cancelling at WDW. I fully expect wdw to be open first


Just saw this in the sidebar: Early June Reservations at Disney World & Disneyland Are Being Cancelled


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

theluckyrabbit said:


> Just saw this in the sidebar: Early June Reservations at Disney World & Disneyland Are Being Cancelled


Just got the email from Disney too


----------



## azdisneylover

Just got off the phone to ask for a refund since our Deluxe APs were paid in full when we got them in October. I explained to the CM when we got our APs, we paid for them with gift cards, and the CM tossed them in the trash, so I didn't have the cards for the refund. I asked if it would be put on new cards instead. She said it would be in the form of a check. I would get an email once the parks are open. 
By the time I got off the phone, I was crying. We had two trips cancelled and I know there isn't any way with this pandemic we can go back for a while. I am going to plan one hellofa trip for 2021. Wishing the best of health to all and the most magical trips when we all are able to go back to the happiest place on earth.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

azdisneylover said:


> Just got off the phone to ask for a refund since our Deluxe APs were paid in full when we got them in October. I explained to the CM when we got our APs, we paid for them with gift cards, and the CM tossed them in the trash, so I didn't have the cards for the refund. I asked if it would be put on new cards instead. She said it would be in the form of a check. I would get an email once the parks are open.
> By the time I got off the phone, I was crying. We had two trips cancelled and I know there isn't any way with this pandemic we can go back for a while. I am going to plan one hellofa trip for 2021. Wishing the best of health to all and the most magical trips when we all are able to go back to the happiest place on earth.



I’m sorry, that’s hard . When you get a refund is it retroactive? I have a Flex AP debating whether to get a refund


----------



## azdisneylover

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> I’m sorry, that’s hard . When you get a refund is it retroactive? I have a Flex AP debating whether to get a refund



What the CM said it will be just for the time the parks are closed. From March 14 until the day they reopen. Also, it would take approximately 90 days to receive it once the parks are open. I hope that helps.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

azdisneylover said:


> What the CM said it will be just for the time the parks are closed. From March 14 until the day they reopen. Also, it would take approximately 90 days to receive it once the parks are open. I hope that helps.



Thanks, so we won’t know exact amount refunded until there’s an opening date. Makes sense


----------



## sweethannah

22Tink said:


> I'm happy to see this too. I was going to try to rebook our August trip for spring break because of the May expiry but now we can go with next August which is our preference. I would think the MaxPass would be included in this as it's part of the existing ticket.


Same! Although I purchased a ticket for DD's bestie and I'm wondering whether they would allow me to refund one ticket as August 2021 is to far in the future to commit to bringing another kid.


----------



## 22Tink

sweethannah said:


> Same! Although I purchased a ticket for DD's bestie and I'm wondering whether they would allow me to refund one ticket as August 2021 is to far in the future to commit to bringing another kid.


I think they would. I’ve seen reports of others being refunded for their Canadian resident tickets.


----------



## bethwc101

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Does anyone know the difference in this statement and the last one they made on the 8th?


Ours was. June 18-21 I believe. But we were on the dapper day rate so I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## DesertScorpion

Universal Orlando plans to open on June 5th:
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/universal-orlando-reopening/index.html
I wonder what this will mean for WDW and then subsequently DL. Perhaps a July 1st re-opening will be in the cards.


----------



## jcatron243

“Park admissions and offerings not guaranteed”
That’s new.


----------



## AndrewC

jcatron243 said:


> “Park admissions and offerings not guaranteed”
> That’s new.



I’ve actually always thought it was that way... parks are subject to max capacity control & of course parades or fireworks have never been guaranteed...


----------



## jcatron243

It’s new in the statement.  I believe, I may have missed it though.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Socal resident tickets have also been pushed out to December 2021


Is this the three-day SoCal ticket?


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Is this the three-day SoCal ticket?


Yes


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Yes


Great news! My parents bought these and used one day but my dad is 76 and there is no way they will be going until this COVID situation dies way down.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Great news! My parents bought these and used one day but my dad is 76 and there is no way they will be going until this COVID situation dies way down.


Same with my best friend! She's younger (27), but has underlying health issues, so realistically going to a theme park may not be in the cards for her. She's so happy it got extended an extra year!


----------



## bardays

sweethannah said:


> Canadian and other international tickets have had their expiry date pushed out to Dec. 2021. I'm thrilled! That should include the pre-paid max pass right?


this is good news! My Canadian hopper has an expiry date of Jan 2021. How do you know it is extended? I assume it includes the max pass I added.


----------



## sweethannah

bardays said:


> this is good news! My Canadian hopper has an expiry date of Jan 2021. How do you know it is extended? I assume it includes the max pass I added.


Its on the DL website. The expiry date for the tickets was originally Jan/21 and then May/21 and now Dec/21.


----------



## 22Tink

bardays said:


> this is good news! My Canadian hopper has an expiry date of Jan 2021. How do you know it is extended? I assume it includes the max pass I added.


It's on their website. Scroll down to the ticket info and it shows the Dec 16/21 expiry for Canadian resident tickets. I'm quite sure that would include prepaid MaxPass.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## bardays

22Tink said:


> It's on their website. Scroll down to the ticket info and it shows the Dec 16/21 expiry for Canadian resident tickets. I'm quite sure that would include prepaid MaxPass.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


of course I found that after I posted! smh


----------



## theluckyrabbit

azdisneylover said:


> Just got off the phone to ask for a refund since our Deluxe APs were paid in full when we got them in October. I explained to the CM when we got our APs, we paid for them with gift cards, and the CM tossed them in the trash, so I didn't have the cards for the refund. I asked if it would be put on new cards instead. She said it would be in the form of a check. I would get an email once the parks are open.
> By the time I got off the phone, I was crying. We had two trips cancelled and I know there isn't any way with this pandemic we can go back for a while. I am going to plan one hellofa trip for 2021. Wishing the best of health to all and the most magical trips when we all are able to go back to the happiest place on earth.


Big hug for you. It's hard to believe how much this hurts, isn't it? Pixie dust and fingers crossed that you get a magical make-up trip next year.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C
Update from Disney which really doesn’t say much at all...  except perhaps confirming in between the lines that June reservations are a no go?


----------



## gottalovepluto

azdisneylover said:


> Just got off the phone to ask for a refund since our Deluxe APs were paid in full when we got them in October. I explained to the CM when we got our APs, we paid for them with gift cards, and the CM tossed them in the trash, so I didn't have the cards for the refund. I asked if it would be put on new cards instead. She said it would be in the form of a check. I would get an email once the parks are open.
> By the time I got off the phone, I was crying. We had two trips cancelled and I know there isn't any way with this pandemic we can go back for a while. I am going to plan one hellofa trip for 2021. Wishing the best of health to all and the most magical trips when we all are able to go back to the happiest place on earth.


I see a gift card in your future. Disney has never refunded something bought with a gift card in the form of a check.


----------



## Mark_E

Finally called up to get the partial refund. From the sounds of it though the partial refund is going to be from park closure up until the end of my pass expiry (so next January!). Does this sound right? I thought it was just for the closure period

Finally called up to get the partial refund. From the sounds of it though the partial refund is going to be from park closure up until the end of my pass expiry (so next January!). Does this sound right? I thought it was just for the closure period


----------



## kristensideaoffun

My Disneyland Flex pass expires in 3 days. If I want an extension, should I call now before it expires? I was thinking I would wait until there is a reopen date, but I wonder, if my pass expires, if it will disqualify me from receiving the extension...


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

kristensideaoffun said:


> My Disneyland Flex pass expires in 3 days. If I want an extension, should I call now before it expires? I was thinking I would wait until there is a reopen date, but I wonder, if my pass expires, if it will disqualify me from receiving the extension...



My signature AP expired in March but Disney has been extending it. It currently shows a May 31 expiration date.


----------



## ten6mom

Have I missed the speculation on WHY they're extending the expiration dates on Candian and SoCal tickets but not "regular" ones?  I have about $1500 tied up in that type of ticket at the moment and while I know the paid value will still be there, I'd rather just have the expiration extended like the other types!


----------



## Cal-Pie

ten6mom said:


> Have I missed the speculation on WHY they're extending the expiration dates on Candian and SoCal tickets but not "regular" ones?  I have about $1500 tied up in that type of ticket at the moment and while I know the paid value will still be there, I'd rather just have the expiration extended like the other types!


I'm in the same boat, and it's frustrating. I shared my frustration with Disney by email yesterday. A couple hours later I received a response telling me to call ticketing, I haven't done that yet. I REALLY can't understand why they are not offering extensions, and it makes me very anxious (maybe more like nervous) for upcoming announcements.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

longtimedisneylurker said:


> My signature AP expired in March but Disney has been extending it. It currently shows a May 31 expiration date.



When did your pass show the expiration date extension? I am worried our passes are going to disappear in a few days.


----------



## midnight star

kristensideaoffun said:


> When did your pass show the expiration date extension? I am worried our passes are going to disappear in a few days.


I called a few weeks ago to choose the pass extension option. But at the beginning, the app would automatically extend my pass. However this time it hasn't (it is showing a 5/31 expiration). I called this week to ask what will happen if my pass were to disappear. The CM said that since they don't have an opening date they aren't going to just automatically extend like it has been doing. Once the opening date is decided, your pass will show the new expiration date. So it may fall off, but she made it seem like it will essentially be fixed once the date is made with the option we chose.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder: Please post speculation in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread in the Disneyland Community Board, not here. This is the thread for non-speculation. Thank you!


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> I see a gift card in your future. Disney has never refunded something bought with a gift card in the form of a check.



I would be fine with that. It would make planning for the trip next year nicer. I will be surprised if I get anything other than a gift card for the refund.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Trying to stay positive thinking of all the awesome trips we have in store for us. We were planning to celebrate our 15 year anniversary at DLR this July (well, 7 years married but we became a couple well before that at 18 yo). Now we'll just have to have an even more amazing trip in the future. I'm looking at you GCH!


----------



## Peachy0118

StarlitNight05 said:


> Trying to stay positive thinking of all the awesome trips we have in store for us. We were planning to celebrate our 15 year anniversary at DLR this July (well, 7 years married but we became a couple well before that at 18 yo). Now we'll just have to have an even more amazing trip in the future. I'm looking at you GCH!



I'm right there with you! Was going to be a spring trip... then a July anniversary trip (7 years married, 17 together)... now... um... well we are figuring something epic out I'm sure. 

Like DH says, more time to save for more treats/experiences/etc.

GCH is a pretty epic option. Love it!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Restaurants, malls and more allowed to reopen in Orange County The county also announced a new order: All Orange County residents and visitors are required to wear face coverings in public places, while shopping or while at work.ocregister.com
and
California Governor Moves State into 'Full Phase 2' Reopening for Orange County 

We'll see, possibly quite soon, what this means for DLR and, specifically, DTD.


----------



## BellaandMickey

ten6mom said:


> Have I missed the speculation on WHY they're extending the expiration dates on Candian and SoCal tickets but not "regular" ones?  I have about $1500 tied up in that type of ticket at the moment and while I know the paid value will still be there, I'd rather just have the expiration extended like the other types!





Cal-Pie said:


> I'm in the same boat, and it's frustrating. I shared my frustration with Disney by email yesterday. A couple hours later I received a response telling me to call ticketing, I haven't done that yet. I REALLY can't understand why they are not offering extensions, and it makes me very anxious (maybe more like nervous) for upcoming announcements.



I said this on the speculation thread too, but we also have regular tickets and I find it extremely frustrating that they aren’t extending the expiration dates for our tickets like they are all the other forms of admission. I don’t like the idea of having to pay a cost difference just to be able to use them, when the reason I haven’t been able to use them is because the parks have been closed! It just doesn’t make any sense to me.


----------



## Butterfly123

BellaandMickey said:


> I said this on the speculation thread too, but we also have regular tickets and I find it extremely frustrating that they aren’t extending the expiration dates for our tickets like they are all the other forms of admission. I don’t like the idea of having to pay a cost difference just to be able to use them, when the reason I haven’t been able to use them is because the parks have been closed! It just doesn’t make any sense to me.


Yes! I’m hoping that Disney will take another look at this. We will need to upgrade our tickets at the end of the year to extend the tickets for our now summer 2021 visit. It will cost us $135.00 to upgrade our five tickets through GAT. It’s not a fortune, but it doesn’t seem right when circumstances were beyond our control.


----------



## Aurora0427

Just to clarify.... our annual passes expire June 27. So if we choose the refund, does that mean we get a refund from 3/14-6/27?

Since our passes will expire before the parks open, will they just extend our expiration date by about 3.5 months once they open if we choose that route?


----------



## azdisneylover

Aurora0427 said:


> Just to clarify.... our annual passes expire June 27. So if we choose the refund, does that mean we get a refund from 3/14-6/27?
> 
> Since our passes will expire before the parks open, will they just extend our expiration date by about 3.5 months once they open if we choose that route?



Yes, that is how I understand it.


----------



## laugard

Aurora0427 said:


> Just to clarify.... our annual passes expire June 27. So if we choose the refund, does that mean we get a refund from 3/14-6/27?
> 
> Since our passes will expire before the parks open, will they just extend our expiration date by about 3.5 months once they open if we choose that route?


This is how I've been reading it-that any refunds are from 3/14 through the length of your pass and extensions are based on how long Disneyland is closed (or possibly when they fully open with no restrictions), but only up through your pass expiration date. 

I've seen others interpret it differently, expecting the length of the closure to be added to all passes. That doesn't make sense to me, when you consider the benefit to someone whose pass expired in late March or April vs someone whose pass is still active. But I wouldn't argue if so.  And I know some feel only basing it on number of days lost isn't fair either because people may have timed their passes based on planned trips or be reluctant/unable to visit right away. Disney would meet their 365 days obligation to AP holders by extending, but there might be value or opportunity lost. It'd be nice if we are given extra time to "start" our pass again.

I'm in the same boat in that my pass expires mid-July. I'm hoping to have enough info soon to make a final decision. But until then, I'm only expecting my pass to be extended 4 months. I'd love to be happily surprised with a better option though!


----------



## msteddom

My pass expires in August.  I'm on the payment plan and opted for an extension on my expiration date.  As long as I get credited for the amount of time of the closure through the time of my original expiration date, I am not going to complain if some people get more.


----------



## laugard

msteddom said:


> My pass expires in August.  I'm on the payment plan and opted for an extension on my expiration date.  As long as I get credited for the amount of time of the closure through the time of my original expiration date, I am not going to complain if some people get more.


Agree. I wouldn't complain either. I'm expecting 4 months based on my July expiration. Just pointing out why I would be surprised if the extension was applied the same to all passes without expiration date factored in. (But what do I know lol?) What I'm really waiting for though (as I'm sure many are) is when Disney will officially activate the extensions (partial opening, full opening, flexible date?) I've already decided to extend, but figure no harm in waiting to make it official!


----------



## tsumgirl

I have a question for anyone that has renewed their AP with monthly payments during the park closure...Are the payments being charged now? Or are the monthly payments being postponed during the closure?

My AP expires on June 14th and I've opted for the AP extension of the expiration date, but I'd really like to get the renewal out of the way so that it's one less thing to remember to do. I also don't mind if there's overlapping/double payments when the parks reopen, and they start charging the monthly payment for my expiring AP. Any info about how their charging payments now for renewals helps!


----------



## msteddom

I believe all payments are suspended while the parks are closed, regardless of which option you chose.


----------



## tsumgirl

msteddom said:


> I believe all payments are suspended while the parks are closed, regardless of which option you chose.


Thanks! I thought so as well, but when I started to renew online, it said the first payment would be charged today, which is normal. I just wasn't sure about subsequent payments, so I thought I'd check if anyone has done it.


----------



## twitch

I am a SoCal FlexPass holder on the payment plan. Our expiration date is 12/14.

We we’re charged our regular payment on March 14. Should that have been refunded to us?


----------



## cruisehopeful

twitch said:


> We we’re charged our regular payment on March 14. Should that have been refunded to us?


By the way the described the refund, yes, you should have a refund. In my case, they charged me on March 10th, so by the way they explained it, I wouldn't get a refund. I suppose the tricky thing could be they charged you a day or 2 before the 14th and it just didn't post until the 14th. I'd call and clarify if you haven't seen a refund post to your account in April or May.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

deleted!


----------



## mentos

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/...theme-parks-can-reopen-in-stage-3-state-says/
Disneyland and other California theme parks currently closed by the COVID-19 pandemic can reopen during Stage 3 of Gov. Gavin Newsom’s four-stage road map for reopening the state’s economy, according to state officials.

Disneyland, Universal Studios Hollywood, Knott’s Berry Farm, Six Flags Magic Mountain, SeaWorld San Diego, Legoland California and other theme parks fall into Stage 3 of California’s road map for reopening, according to state officials.

“Theme parks are slated to open in Stage 3 if the rate of spread of COVID-19 and hospitalizations remain stable,” according to California Health and Human Services Agency spokesperson Kate Folmar.

Newsom said California could move into Stage 3 in June.

“Phase 3 is not a year away. It’s not six months away. It’s not even three months away. It may not even be more than a month away,” Newsom said during a daily press briefing in mid-May. “We just want to make sure we have a protocol in place to secure customer safety, employee safety and allow the businesses to thrive in a way that is sustainable.”

Newsom has not set a specific date when Stage 3 could begin in California.

“The science and data of how COVID-19 hospitalizations are progressing, how prepared hospitals are for increased cases and whether hospitals have adequate personal protective equipment will guide when the state enters stage 3,” Folmar said via email.

California theme parks are among the “higher risk” businesses and gatherings that would reopen in Stage 3 with adaptations and limits on the size of gatherings, according to Folmar.

“The California Department of Public Health will issue detailed guidance with suggested modifications for how to minimize the risk of COVID-19 spread when theme parks reopen,” Folmar said via email.

Other Stage 3 close-contact businesses and gatherings include salons, gyms, theaters, religious services, weddings and sporting events without live audiences.

The state will work with California theme parks on developing COVID-19 health and safety reopening plans, according to Folmar.

“We will work with employers and employees on developing guidance,” Folmar said via email.

The state could issue guidance on theme parks in the “near term,” according to Anaheim spokesman Mike Lyster.

Disneyland has not submitted a COVID-19 health and safety reopening plan to the city, county or state, according to Lyster. Anaheim will be closely watching the phased reopenings of Shanghai Disneyland in China and the Walt Disney World resort in Florida to learn best practices, according to Lyster.

“Disney is fantastic at crowd control,” Lyster said by phone.

The Shanghai Disneyland theme park reopened with advance reservations on May 11. The Disney Springs and Universal CityWalk outdoor malls at the theme park resort properties in Florida have reopened with new health and safety protocols.

Legoland Florida plans to reopen on June 1. Universal Orlando is scheduled to reopen on June 5. SeaWorld Orlando hopes to reopen in June. Disney World is expected to submit a theme park reopening plan to Florida officials this week.

No California theme parks have announced firm reopening dates after 10 weeks of coronavirus closures.


----------



## mentos

mentos said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/...theme-parks-can-reopen-in-stage-3-state-says/



this confirms the theory that theme parks were specifically separated from music festivals and conventions, as well as excluded from previous announcements to allow for separate consideration (stage 3 in this case). This is good news!


----------



## gary1955

the last that I recall the situation was that you keep your current expiration date and get a partial rebate for the length of the closure, unless you call and ask for the option to extend your time by adding the length of the closure past your expiration date.

has there been an update to this or did I get it wrong?


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

What phase is California in right now? Are cases declining?


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> What phase is California in right now? Are cases declining?


We are stage 3 as of today  Cases + hospitalizations are both declining and testing and tracing is increasing


----------



## mentos

Brittney Cornwell said:


> We are stage 3 as of today  Cases + hospitalizations are both declining and testing and tracing is increasing



Lol we are definitely not in stage 3, we just started stage 2!

https://covid19.ca.gov/roadmap/


----------



## cm123




----------



## dina444444

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> What phase is California in right now? Are cases declining?


We are currently in stage 2, but every county is in various steps of stage 2.
I’m wondering if Disneyland will wait for LA county to be in stage 3 before it’s reopening given where local guests come from.


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

I got excited!! Ok so within a month I would think if cases stay low! My July trip has a glimmer of hope!  I’m in Oregon and we had 18 cases yesterday. 19 cases today In the state and we only phase 1.


----------



## RhodyKP

Brittney Cornwell said:


> We are stage 3 as of today  Cases + hospitalizations are both declining and testing and tracing is increasing


That is not entirely accurate. While the growth rate has slowed, we are NOT on the other side of the curve yet. And the greater Los Angeles area is the worst metropolitan area in the state in terms of steepness of the curve, number of cases, deaths, etc.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/california-coronavirus-cases.html


----------



## cm123

Newsom just announced the most counties in California can enter stage 3 today :

https://abc7.com/health/ca-enters-phase-3-of-reopening-newsom-announces/6213054/
"The only counties not allowed to move into further reopening are Alameda, Contra Costa, Imperial, Los Angeles, Marin, Monterey, San Francisco, San Mateo, Santa Clara, Santa Cruz and Tulare counties."


----------



## mentos

cm123 said:


> Newsom just announced the most counties in California can enter stage 3 today :
> 
> https://abc7.com/health/ca-enters-phase-3-of-reopening-newsom-announces/6213054/
> "The only counties not allowed to move into further reopening are Alameda, Contra Costa, Imperial, Los Angeles, Marin, Monterey, San Francisco, San Mateo, Santa Clara, Santa Cruz and Tulare counties."



lol “just” announced is the biggest understatement of the year, hahaha... he announced it minutes before you posted!


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

That’s all good news. California’s phases are different than ours. I’m not going to get excited yet, but I’m feeling hopeful today.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

RhodyKP said:


> That is not entirely accurate. While the growth rate has slowed, we are NOT on the other side of the curve yet. And the greater Los Angeles area is the worst metropolitan area in the state in terms of steepness of the curve, number of cases, deaths, etc.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/california-coronavirus-cases.html


Not saying it's not still a problem but they are  both declining from a couple weeks ago or even a month ago


----------



## Jaina

Yes, feeling hopeful. It's so hard to be patient to know HOW it's all going to work... (Requirements, reservation system, if Flex pass holders will have a chance of getting in, in my case, etc...)


----------



## Michele King

Jaina said:


> Yes, feeling hopeful. It's so hard to be patient to know HOW it's all going to work... (Requirements, reservation system, if Flex pass holders will have a chance of getting in, etc...)


I know. I can't wait to know the details of opening so I can start making plans. We have reservations at one of the hotels for the beginning of July and my daughter's birthday is July 24th. So I have a few days in July that I hope to get in for. 
My family talks day and night about what we miss - rides, food, shops - all of it.


----------



## Jaina

Does anyone know how much notice we had of the opening date before Shanghai Disney opened?


----------



## midnight star

Jaina said:


> Does anyone know how much notice we had of the opening date before Shanghai Disney opened?


I think a little over a week


----------



## dina444444

Jaina said:


> Does anyone know how much notice we had of the opening date before Shanghai Disney opened?


6 days. It was announced on a Tuesday and opening the following Monday.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

I still think DTD will open for at least a couple weeks before if not a month longer.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/ looks like there was an update as of today.  They added the "covid warning"


----------



## superdeluxe

Has work on the Avenngers campus continued?


----------



## dina444444

superdeluxe said:


> Has work on the Avenngers campus continued?


They’ve resumed work on avengers and runaway railway.


----------



## CastAStone

mentos said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/...theme-parks-can-reopen-in-stage-3-state-says/
> Disneyland and other California theme parks currently closed by the COVID-19 pandemic can reopen during Stage 3 of Gov. Gavin Newsom’s four-stage road map for reopening the state’s economy, according to state officials.
> 
> Disneyland, Universal Studios Hollywood, Knott’s Berry Farm, Six Flags Magic Mountain, SeaWorld San Diego, Legoland California and other theme parks fall into Stage 3 of California’s road map for reopening, according to state officials.
> 
> “Theme parks are slated to open in Stage 3 if the rate of spread of COVID-19 and hospitalizations remain stable,” according to California Health and Human Services Agency spokesperson Kate Folmar.
> 
> Newsom said California could move into Stage 3 in June.
> 
> “Phase 3 is not a year away. It’s not six months away. It’s not even three months away. It may not even be more than a month away,” Newsom said during a daily press briefing in mid-May. “We just want to make sure we have a protocol in place to secure customer safety, employee safety and allow the businesses to thrive in a way that is sustainable.”
> 
> Newsom has not set a specific date when Stage 3 could begin in California.
> 
> “The science and data of how COVID-19 hospitalizations are progressing, how prepared hospitals are for increased cases and whether hospitals have adequate personal protective equipment will guide when the state enters stage 3,” Folmar said via email.
> 
> California theme parks are among the “higher risk” businesses and gatherings that would reopen in Stage 3 with adaptations and limits on the size of gatherings, according to Folmar.
> 
> “The California Department of Public Health will issue detailed guidance with suggested modifications for how to minimize the risk of COVID-19 spread when theme parks reopen,” Folmar said via email.
> 
> Other Stage 3 close-contact businesses and gatherings include salons, gyms, theaters, religious services, weddings and sporting events without live audiences.
> 
> The state will work with California theme parks on developing COVID-19 health and safety reopening plans, according to Folmar.
> 
> “We will work with employers and employees on developing guidance,” Folmar said via email.
> 
> The state could issue guidance on theme parks in the “near term,” according to Anaheim spokesman Mike Lyster.
> 
> Disneyland has not submitted a COVID-19 health and safety reopening plan to the city, county or state, according to Lyster. Anaheim will be closely watching the phased reopenings of Shanghai Disneyland in China and the Walt Disney World resort in Florida to learn best practices, according to Lyster.
> 
> “Disney is fantastic at crowd control,” Lyster said by phone.
> 
> The Shanghai Disneyland theme park reopened with advance reservations on May 11. The Disney Springs and Universal CityWalk outdoor malls at the theme park resort properties in Florida have reopened with new health and safety protocols.
> 
> Legoland Florida plans to reopen on June 1. Universal Orlando is scheduled to reopen on June 5. SeaWorld Orlando hopes to reopen in June. Disney World is expected to submit a theme park reopening plan to Florida officials this week.
> 
> No California theme parks have announced firm reopening dates after 10 weeks of coronavirus closures.


Adding on, According to this article, Legoland and SeaWorld SD are targeting 7/1 as a reopening date and meeting with county reps tomorrow to present plans:

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...ttractions-prepare-to-reopen-targeting-july-1


----------



## superdeluxe

dina444444 said:


> They’ve resumed work on avengers and runaway railway.



Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gary1955 said:


> the last that I recall the situation was that you keep your current expiration date and get a partial rebate for the length of the closure, unless you call and ask for the option to extend your time by adding the length of the closure past your expiration date.
> 
> has there been an update to this or did I get it wrong?


Here is the link to the DLR webpage with the current AP info: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/.
If you are paid in full and want the extension (no refund), there is no need to call. If you are paid in full and want the partial refund (no extension, same expiration date), you must call.
If you are on the monthly payment plan and want the partial refund (same expiration date), you don't have to call. If you are on the monthly payment plan and want the extension (no refund), then you must call. 
To be extra safe, you could call no matter which option you want, just to make sure that your choice is entered in your account.


----------



## midnight star

I know it's not DL. But at WDW they will be opening Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom July 11. Hollywood Studios and Epcot will open July 15. Masks are required and there will be dated tickets. No character meet and greets. No parades and fireworks. 

Could give a clue on Disneyland's opening rules.


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

midnight star said:


> I know it's not DL. But at WDW they will be opening Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom July 11. Hollywood Studios and Epcot will open July 15. Masks are required and there will be dated tickets. No character meet and greets. No parades and fireworks.
> Could give a clue on Disneyland's opening rules.



Not until July 11/15?? There goes my little bit of hope DL will be open by July 6.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I know it's not DL. But at WDW they will be opening Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom July 11. Hollywood Studios and Epcot will open July 15. Masks are required and there will be dated tickets. No character meet and greets. No parades and fireworks.
> 
> Could give a clue on Disneyland's opening rules.


Did they say anything about APs? Or just dated tickets?

ETA: Walt Disney World Presents Proposal to Reopen Parks Beginning July 11th


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> Did they say anything about APs? Or just dated tickets?
> 
> ETA: Walt Disney World Presents Proposal to Reopen Parks Beginning July 11th


Not that I read. That's actually what I was looking out for. Hopefully they give more info in the coming weeks.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

The opening dates for WDW don't give me much hope for our VGC July 21 stay. Sigh. I was hoping mid-June opening for WDW and mid-July for DLR. Guess that's out the window now.


----------



## StormyCA

Tell ya what....all the phone lines to WDW reservations are 'temporarily busy'.  I have a feeling that they've just turned them off since everyone is going to be calling to ask questions no one has answers to!

(I was calling to make the deposit payment on our WDW stay next year)


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> Did they say anything about APs? Or just dated tickets?
> 
> ETA: Walt Disney World Presents Proposal to Reopen Parks Beginning July 11th


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/
Here is the blog post. A portion of it regarding tickets and passes: 
_Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon._


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I was just coming to post the information about the resort and DVC openings, but @midnight star beat me to it. Conspicuously missing was an information about VGC and Disneyland


----------



## StormyCA

_*Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold;*_

So I'm interpreting that to mean that the 'general public' (ie people with no AP/tickets) will not be able to get tickets until sometime AFTER the July reopening dates?  OR would be limited to 'same day' reservations subject to capacity IF there are any left after AP/current holders have made reservations.


----------



## EmJ

StormyCA said:


> _*Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold;*_
> 
> So I'm interpreting that to mean that the 'general public' (ie people with no AP/tickets) will not be able to get tickets until sometime AFTER the July reopening dates?  OR would be limited to 'same day' reservations subject to capacity IF there are any left after AP/current holders have made reservations.


I read that the same way. I also think it is interesting that it suggests individuals currently holding multi-day tickets may be able to make reservations after all. Still holding out for my expiration date deadline extension! I've picked up the phone to call and get a refund no less than a dozen times, and for some reason, my fingers just can't dial the numbers.....


----------



## sgrap

I was just looking at the Flex Pass reservation calendar.  Has it had almost all of June marked as "Reservations Unavailable" for a while?  The first date that is shows reservations available is June 27th.


----------



## DonnerB

sgrap said:


> I was just looking at the Flex Pass reservation calendar.  Has it had almost all of June marked as "Reservations Unavailable" for a while?  The first date that is shows reservations available is June 27th.



Yes.  It's been consistently blocking out each new day at the 30 day mark.


----------



## YoDisney

I have a set of tickets set to expire 9/15/20 that I won off a radio station..once DL opens (obviously to limited capacity & date based rsvp), is there even a chance I could use the tix I won?? Best guess is they reopen mid July, that only gives me 2 months to use these tix before they expire.
If the unused tix retain their value, perhaps I should just hold off & let all the hoopla pass? Obviously, there will be a lot of ppl wanting to go once DL announces re-opening date & there's no way I'd be able to compete w/locals & APs just to get a date rsvp..
Any thoughts on what to do with my unused tix?


----------



## dina444444

YoDisney said:


> I have a set of tickets set to expire 9/15/20 that I won off a radio station..once DL opens (obviously to limited capacity & date based rsvp), is there even a chance I could use the tix I won?? Best guess is they reopen mid July, that only gives me 2 months to use these tix before they expire.
> If the unused tix retain their value, perhaps I should just hold off & let all the hoopla pass? Obviously, there will be a lot of ppl wanting to go once DL announces re-opening date & there's no way I'd be able to compete w/locals & APs just to get a date rsvp..
> Any thoughts on what to do with my unused tix?


I would call Disney once they announce the plan for Disneyland’s reopening.


----------



## ten6mom

I have an AP and had purchased PHs for the rest of the family for what was supposed to have been a June trip.  Some of the family won't go with a mask requirement but my younger son still wants to, so in addition to wanting a re-opening date that we can actually make, I hope we are able to get a reservation since we have "mixed" ticket types!

Will be watching the WDW threads closely to see how they're handling it on the other coast (not that it means anything solid for DL, I suppose).


----------



## jkips

Has anyone seen good information on how the dated tickets are working for the Disney World reopening?   We have an August reservation at The Grand Californian and I had bought tickets through Undercover Tourist before any of these shutdowns occurred.  I’m now wondering if I’ll be able to use those tickets or will need to get on the phone to buy new tickets to lock in the dates that I will need.  All, of course, assuming DL is open by the middle of Aug.


----------



## Winnowill

I'm wondering the same thing. We have tickets purchased in January that we're supposed to be using right now. We thought we'd use them in July instead, but don't know if we'll have to register them or anything in order to ensure that we are able to get in with them, or if we'll have to buy new (more expensive) tickets for specific days.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

YoDisney said:


> I have a set of tickets set to expire 9/15/20 that I won off a radio station..once DL opens (obviously to limited capacity & date based rsvp), is there even a chance I could use the tix I won?? Best guess is they reopen mid July, that only gives me 2 months to use these tix before they expire.
> If the unused tix retain their value, perhaps I should just hold off & let all the hoopla pass? Obviously, there will be a lot of ppl wanting to go once DL announces re-opening date & there's no way I'd be able to compete w/locals & APs just to get a date rsvp..
> Any thoughts on what to do with my unused tix?





dina444444 said:


> I would call Disney once they announce the plan for Disneyland’s reopening.


Agree with the above poster about calling Disney once the reopening date is announced. As for your tickets retaining value, make sure that they are not comp tickets. Often tickets that are contest prizes  are comp tickets with no monetary value. So double check on that.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jkips said:


> Has anyone seen good information on how the dated tickets are working for the Disney World reopening?...


As soon as there is official news from Disney about how the dated tickets will work and what will happen with previously purchased tickets for DLR, you'll see the information posted here. Keep watching!


----------



## crystal1313

jkips said:


> Has anyone seen good information on how the dated tickets are working for the Disney World reopening?   We have an August reservation at The Grand Californian and I had bought tickets through Undercover Tourist before any of these shutdowns occurred.  I’m now wondering if I’ll be able to use those tickets or will need to get on the phone to buy new tickets to lock in the dates that I will need.  All, of course, assuming DL is open by the middle of Aug.



Same boat. We bought our tickets in feb from undercover tourist and had June reservations at DLH. We moved our reservation to the beginning on August. Hoping the tickets we have won’t be an issue somehow... if they are open by that time.


----------



## Katie Count

First timer to Disneyland here...we booked our vacation package through Disneyland.com back in November 2019. Staying at The Tropicana from July 21 - 26 and purchased 5 day park hopper tickets with MaxPass. Would these be considered dated tickets since I am going to be there during set dates? Not sure how this works. 

I would hope that if people have vacation packages already purchased that they would be able to enter one of the parks each day of their vacation. I will be keeping a close eye on how WDW handles this new reservation system. I don't see the point in keeping a vacation package if I can't get reservations for each day that we are out there. 

Here's hoping that Disneyland opens shortly after WDW


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Katie Count said:


> First timer to Disneyland here...we booked our vacation package through Disneyland.com back in November 2019. Staying at The Tropicana from July 21 - 26 and purchased 5 day park hopper tickets with MaxPass. Would these be considered dated tickets since I am going to be there during set dates? Not sure how this works...


We don't really know yet how Disneyland will be dealing with tickets that were purchased before the closure. But we do know that Disney will be making an announcement about this at some point fairly soon. WDW announced yesterday that they would deal first with guests who already have tickets purchased and with APs, then open things up to everyone else to make new reservations. We'll find out how DLR will work when they announce their reopening date. Keep watching this thread -- you'll see all the news here as soon as it gets released!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder to everyone: Speculation about DLR's reopening goes in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread. This thread is for official, factual information. 

We don't yet have detailed information about how WDW will handle their dated tickets and we certainly don't have any information about what DLR's specific ticket system will be when they reopen. Don't speculate here. Wait for official news. Thank you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Katie Count said:


> First timer to Disneyland here...we booked our vacation package through Disneyland.com back in November 2019. Staying at The Tropicana from July 21 - 26 and purchased 5 day park hopper tickets with MaxPass....


Join the ****Official July Check in 2.0**** to keep up with all the announcements and news for July. You'll also get to meet other DISers who are hoping to be in the parks during your trip dates.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland App update (version 5.14)!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
I know it's for WDW but thought some of us here might be interested.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Another WDW update which may or may not affect DLR: Walt Disney World Quietly Updates Age Requirement for Face Coverings.
Not pro or con, just giving the heads up.


----------



## Michele King

Interesting that they are not accepting any new resort reservations during that time. I wonder if Disneyland will do the same. In case they are, I booked an additional trip for a little later now.


----------



## AndrewC

Trust me that I feel for the families that have to postpone or cancel trips... but for us adults that travel to Disneyland.... this might be as close to an “adult only day” as we get! This is crazy times right now but as long as the majority of the park is running again by October... I might be ok with things, lol.


----------



## disneymouse16

theluckyrabbit said:


> Another WDW update which may or may not affect DLR: Walt Disney World Quietly Updates Age Requirement for Face Coverings.
> Not pro or con, just giving the heads up.



Ironically the masks they sell are not intended for children under the age of 4.


----------



## tenneycjt

Geemo said:


> I hope Disney enforces ALL the Covid-19 _Rules - Guidelines_.
> 
> If kids (or anyone for that matter) can't wear a mask past noon then their day in the parks is over at noon.
> 
> The Covid-19 _Rules - Guidelines_ have been established for the safety of ALL of us.
> 
> Geemo


I totally agree with you if we can prevent one person from getting sick it is worth it


----------



## JohnR5101

heaven2dc said:


> ...I haven't done any research on children's masks for under age 45



I know it was a typing mistake, but this is funny! But true! I'm 69 and I'm still a child. Some would say "at heart", but some of us never grow up...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

UPDATE: Theme Park Reservations for Walt Disney World Passholders Will Be Limited

More information which may or may not affect DLR APs.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone participating in this thread: This is not the thread for debating mask wearing or for discussing how much you dislike wearing them or what you think about Disney's safety rules. There is now a thread for discussing masks in the Disneyland Community Board: DLR Mask Discussion Thread (Abide by the Guidelines!). Also, any posts which encourage people to disregard or to break Disney's rules and guidelines will be deleted. The DIS Boards does not support or encourage the violation of any Disney policy. 
And please remember that speculation goes in the Speculation thread in the Disneyland Community Board.
Now, back to the on topic discussion!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> *...from Shanghai Disneyland:
> 
> A park ticket is not included in the room price, but admission to the park is guaranteed for hotel guests (including Shanghai Disney Resort Annual Pass holders staying in the hotel) in accordance with the room occupancy. *If hotel guests wish to visit the park, hotel Cast Members will assist in handling the ticket purchase or reservation procedure of valid tickets to ensure smooth entry.
> 
> Source: https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/hotels/shanghai-disneyland-hotel/rates-rooms/


From the Speculation thread. This may or may not affect DLR's reopening, but it is interesting to note, nonetheless.


----------



## BadPinkTink

theluckyrabbit said:


> From the Speculation thread. This may or may not affect DLR's reopening, but it is interesting to note, nonetheless.



As you know I have rescheduled my June trip to October. This from Shanghai and the updates from Walt Disney World has got me thinking. Maybe I should buy park tickets now, sooner rather than later, just in case. I have an off site stay , I can't afford onsite and I'm wondering if when the Disneyland reopening is announced that they suspend ticket sales, like what they have done in Florida.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

BadPinkTink said:


> As you know I have rescheduled my June trip to October. This from Shanghai and the updates from Walt Disney World has got me thinking. Maybe I should buy park tickets now, sooner rather than later, just in case. I have an off site stay , I can't afford onsite and I'm wondering if when the Disneyland reopening is announced that they suspend ticket sales, like what they have done in Florida.


It's certainly worth considering. You can ask in the Speculation thread to see what folks there think. But it can't hurt to do some price comparing now to see what your best options would be.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/27/when-will-disneyland-reopen-downtown-disney/
_As Orange County restaurants reopened this week, restaurants and retail stores in Downtown Disney will remain temporarily closed. Company representatives told the Orange County Register,“We are evaluating the guidance provided by California and Orange County and we have not made a decision on a reopening date for Downtown Disney at this time.”
Earlier this week, California Gov. Gavin Newsom approved OC’s reopening plans, which permits in-house dining. Downtown Disney closed temporarily on March 12, with a promise to reopen in mid-April amidst coronavirus concerns. Downtown Disney hosts 19 restaurants and food vendors on a strip adjacent to Disneyland, which remains closed as well._


----------



## mentos

theluckyrabbit said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/27/when-will-disneyland-reopen-downtown-disney/
> _As Orange County restaurants reopened this week, restaurants and retail stores in Downtown Disney will remain temporarily closed. Company representatives told the Orange County Register,“We are evaluating the guidance provided by California and Orange County and we have not made a decision on a reopening date for Downtown Disney at this time.”
> Earlier this week, California Gov. Gavin Newsom approved OC’s reopening plans, which permits in-house dining. Downtown Disney closed temporarily on March 12, with a promise to reopen in mid-April amidst coronavirus concerns. Downtown Disney hosts 19 restaurants and food vendors on a strip adjacent to Disneyland, which remains closed as well._



It was puzzling because it was a City of Anaheim spokesman who said some things in that article on behalf of the third-party businesses that operate at DtD. He made it seem like the stores wanted more information on when the *parks* would open before committing to any reopening plan.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> It was puzzling because it was a City of Anaheim spokesman who said some things in that article on behalf of the third-party businesses that operate at DtD. He made it seem like the stores wanted more information on when the *parks* would open before committing to any reopening plan.


Can you copy and paste the article here for those who may not be able to read it (firewall issues)? Thanks!


----------



## mentos

*When will Disneyland reopen Downtown Disney?*
*California Gov. Gavin Newsom approved Orange County’s plan to resume indoor dining in restaurants and shopping inside malls on May 23 as part of the later phase of the state’s COVID-19 Stage 2 reopening plan.*
Brady MacDonald
May 27, 2020 at 6:33 a.m.





The Downtown Disney District is devoid of people on its last day open to the public before its Coronavirus (COVID-19) shutdown in Anaheim, CA, on Monday, Mar 16, 2020. (Photo by Jeff Gritchen, Orange County Register/SCNG)

The stores and restaurants in the Downtown Disney outdoor mall next to Disneyland won’t reopen immediately following the announcement by California Gov. Gavin Newsom permitting indoor dining and shopping in Orange County.

Disneyland has not yet decided when Downtown Disney will reopen, Disney officials said.

“We are evaluating the guidance provided by California and Orange County and we have not made a decision on a reopening date for Downtown Disney at this time,” according to Disney officials.

Newsom approved Orange County’s plan to resume indoor dining in restaurants and shopping inside malls on Saturday, May 23 as part of the later phase of the state’s COVID-19 Stage 2 reopening plan.

The Disneyland and Disney California Adventure theme parks closed until further notice on March 14 due to the COVID-19 pandemic. Downtown Disney closed on March 17.

“We will continue to have discussions with our operating participants about how and when we reopen Downtown Disney in a responsible and phased manner,” Disney officials said in a statement.

Disney operates World of Disney, Disney Dress Shop, Disney Home and Marceline’s Confectionery at Downtown Disney.

Downtown Disney’s other shops and restaurants include Starbucks, Lego Store, The Void, Splitsville Luxury Lanes, Black Tap Craft Burgers & Shakes, Ballast Point Brewing Co., Salt & Straw, Earl of Sandwich, Jamba and Sprinkles.

“As we continue to monitor conditions, the safety and well-being of our guests, cast members and third-party operating participants will be at the forefront of our planning,” according to Disney officials.

Other malls at Disney resorts around the globe have begun reopening following the COVID-19 pandemic.

The Shanghai Disneyland theme park reopened May 11, about two months after the adjacent Disneytown shopping mall reopened. The Ikspiari shopping mall at the Tokyo Disney resort in Japan will reopen on June 1. The Disney Springs outdoor mall at the Walt Disney World resort in Florida reopened on May 20. Third-party retailers reopened before Disney-owned shops at Disney Springs.

The Downtown Disney businesses want more clarity on when the Disney parks in Anaheim will reopen, according to Anaheim spokesman Mike Lyster.

“We will see Downtown Disney open at its own pace,” Lyster said by phone. “It’s not a matter of flipping a switch.”

Disneyland and other California theme parks currently closed by the COVID-19 pandemic can reopen during Stage 3 of Gov. Gavin Newsom’s four-stage road map for reopening the state’s economy, according to state officials.

Lyster expects it will be a few weeks before Downtown Disney businesses reopen.

COVID-19 employee training and new health and safety protocols need to be implemented before Downtown Disney reopens, Lyster said.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> It was puzzling because it was a City of Anaheim spokesman who said some things in that article on behalf of the third-party businesses that operate at DtD. He made it seem like the stores wanted more information on when the *parks* would open before committing to any reopening plan.


Thank you for posting the article. I don't find that quote so puzzling. It makes sense to me that the third party businesses in DTD would want more information before opening.


----------



## mentos

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for posting the article. I don't find that quote so puzzling. It makes sense to me that the third party businesses in DTD would want more information before opening.



Maybe puzzling wasn't the right word, was just curious to me, almost like that was a private conversation between those businesses and Disney. Definitely makes sense they want more info, but if I'm reading between the lines, perhaps there's some hesitation as the foot traffic is unpredictable (and subject to some great discussion in our speculation thread, haha). 

It could also be the level of coordination required is greater than, say, South Coast Plaza... seeing as the parking and security is a bit different than SC.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mentos said:


> Maybe puzzling wasn't the right word, was just curious to me, almost like that was a private conversation between those businesses and Disney. Definitely makes sense they want more info, but if I'm reading between the lines, perhaps there's some hesitation as the foot traffic is unpredictable (and subject to some great discussion in our speculation thread, haha).
> 
> It could also be the level of coordination required is greater than, say, South Coast Plaza... seeing as the parking and security is a bit different than SC.


Whatever the reason, you are right that further discussion on this belongs in the Speculation thread! (Hint, hint for those wanting further discussion... follow the trail of breadcrumbs to the Disneyland Community Board.)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Los Angeles restaurants reopen as virus lockdown eases

First OC, now L.A. County. It's progress.


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> Los Angeles restaurants reopen as virus lockdown eases
> 
> First OC, now L.A. County. It's progress.



Good news bad news, riots will be an indicator to the transmission of COVID right now when hundreds or thousands of people are in close proximity outdoors. If LA has a sudden uptick in cases in 7 to14 days we’ll have to watch what the state does. I hope it is t blamed on reopening of restaurants.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Another reminder, folks: This isn't the thread for arguing or debating mask wearing or public health policy. Show each other some grace during this stressful time and keep your posts on topic. please.


----------



## CastAStone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267495665506058242


----------



## Aurora0427

Here’s the Kenny the Pirate article. 

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/06/01/disneyland-hotels-reservation-dates-pushed-back/


----------



## AndrewC

I have a two night stay booked July 5th - July 7th. Will I need to call in to cancel that/find out more info, or will Disney reach out to me? I booked direct with Disneyland Hotel.

I know this was just announced, but has anyone been contacted yet or called Disney yet? Have you received an offer for discounted rooms and a resort credit for any *July dates that are now affected with this new announcement?*


----------



## GenGen22

AndrewC said:


> I have a two night stay booked July 5th - July 7th. Will I need to call in to cancel that/find out more info, or will Disney reach out to me? I booked direct with Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> I know this was just announced, but has anyone been contacted yet or called Disney yet? Have you received an offer for discounted rooms and a resort credit for any *July dates that are now affected with this new announcement?*


If you don't reach out to cancel/reschedule they will eventually email and then call you.  Atleast thats what happened with my May trip.


----------



## AndrewC

GenGen22 said:


> If you don't reach out to cancel/reschedule they will eventually email and then call you.  Atleast thats what happened with my May trip.



Good to hear, guess I’ll give them a call then. If anyone happens to call before I get a chance, please post if you were offered the discount/resort credit. If you were not offered it and you *asked* for it, did they honor it? The old offer only had the 30% discount applying till the first or second week of October (but resort credit applied to any stay through end of year), any update on if the 30% has been extended would be great!

Also, for anyone that has already received discount/resort credit, has anyone tried to apply it to more than one stay? I normally stay 4 night (Sun-Thur), then stay over at Universal Studios for a couple nights, and then Disney again for one night (Sat-Sun) since I fly in and out of SNA. Would love even if I could just get the $50/night resort credit on BOTH those Disney stays, lol.

(obviously I’ll ask all these questions when I call, but I’m not sure I’ll get around to that today so if someone beats me to it...)


----------



## jcatron243

Pretty sad about the news trip is scheduled July1-6.  It was our last chance this year to go.  Our next trip is going to be with the high school band next April (we hope).  My family and I knew this was a long shot booking but we held a sliver of hope.


----------



## twodogs

I have had a trip rescheduled from March to Easter to right now (sad...) to July to October.  The July trip is on the rebooking discount from the Easter trip (35% off at GCH and $50/night room credit).  The October one was a rebook from the ”right now” May/June trip but it falls after 10/3, so that only has the room credit.  Yesterday I decided to book a stay in August, just in case we can’t go in July due to closure or just don’t want to travel then.  I was also concerned that they might lock out any new hotel reservations once the park opening date is announced, like they just did at WDW.  When I called last night, I asked if I could get the 35% off and room credit for the August stay I wanted to book, and he needed my old confirmation number to prove I had a reservation that didn’t go due to the closure (he could see that the reservation was already rebooked for July with the rebooking discount, and he said that I could still get the discount for these August dates since I had a cancelled reservation even though I had already rebooked that one; I had wondered if it had to be 1:1, ie one reservation cancelled equals one new reservation with the discount; it did not).  I did offer to cancel the July reservation if that was needed to get the discount for August, and he said it was not needed.  He did point out that yesterday was the last day to book that offer (35% off and $50 credit).  I had forgotten that there was a deadline for booking, with the early October deadline for the actual stay.  I don’t know if you can still book for the $50 room credit offer only or not.

I felt very lucky that I called last night, as the 35% at the GCH for 5 nights makes a huge dent in the price.

I am still unsure how I will feel about flying or staying in a hotel by August, but I have the option now.  Also, I have a Flex Pass, and I have no idea how they will handle admission to the parks during the initial phase, so I may not even be able to get in.  In any case, I have options to go July, August and October.  We will see!


----------



## twodogs

AndrewC said:


> Good to hear, guess I’ll give them a call then. If anyone happens to call before I get a chance, please post if you were offered the discount/resort credit. If you were not offered it and you *asked* for it, did they honor it? The old offer only had the 30% discount applying till the first or second week of October (but resort credit applied to any stay through end of year), any update on if the 30% has been extended would be great!
> 
> Also, for anyone that has already received discount/resort credit, has anyone tried to apply it to more than one stay? I normally stay 4 night (Sun-Thur), then stay over at Universal Studios for a couple nights, and then Disney again for one night (Sat-Sun) since I fly in and out of SNA. Would love even if I could just get the $50/night resort credit on BOTH those Disney stays, lol.
> 
> (obviously I’ll ask all these questions when I call, but I’m not sure I’ll get around to that today so if someone beats me to it...)



To answer this a little more directly than my post above:
*date to book 35% off and $50 credit was last night per my CM
*I’m not sure if the deadline to book for only $50 credit was last night or not
*you must have a reservation that was cancelled during the closure to get the rebooking discount (they asked for the reservation # of my canceled reservation before they applied the discount to my new reservation)
*you can book more than one stay with the discount as long as you have at least one canceled reservation during closure
*visit can’t be past 10/3/20 to get the 35% off Plus $50
*visit can‘t be past 12/30 (??not sure of exact date) for the $50/night credit only


----------



## AndrewC

twodogs said:


> To answer this a little more directly than my post above:
> *date to book 35% off and $50 credit was last night per my CM
> *I’m not sure if the deadline to book for only $50 credit was last night or not
> *you must have a reservation that was cancelled during the closure to get the rebooking discount (they asked for the reservation # of my canceled reservation before they applied the discount to my new reservation)
> *you can book more than one stay with the discount as long as you have at least one canceled reservation during closure
> *visit can’t be past 10/3/20 to get the 35% off Plus $50
> *visit can‘t be past 12/30 (??not sure of exact date) for the $50/night credit only



So I have a reservation for July 5th to 7th that I booked May 13th of this year. Admittedly it was booked after the initial closure was announced and while the parks were still closed, BUT, someone else had confirmed that they had booked a stay AFTER the park’s were closed for May (when everyone was still optimistic it would be a short closure) and when May got blocked out as closed they DID still get offered the discount & room credit. So I kinda thought this booking should qualify.... I didn’t see any official terms saying the original reservation must have been made before such and such date, etc. Granted, everything has been so fly by the seat of the pants that Disney hasn’t come out with iron clad terms and conditions on stuff like they usually have...

I did however forget that people did say there was a rebook by date to qualify and it clearly sounds like I’m past that window based on your information.

I’m also very worried about limited reservations during an initial reopen or flat out declining new reservations like WDW. I know this isn’t for speculation, so I hope this doesn’t get removed since I’m honestly trying to crowd source some advice on the best “cover my butt method” & any newly learned information... but I’m in the same boat as you. I desperately want to do an October trip if the parks are open in any decent capacity... honestly even more so if rides are mostly all open but attendance is capped. As an adult with no kids, that almost would be an unheard of ability to just ride stuff back to back all day. Parades, fireworks, characters all seriously add to the whimsy, but aren’t make it or break it for a 34 year old 

What’s the crowd sourced advice? Should I call tomorrow & rebook via the phone for Oct 18-22 even if no discount or resort credit is offered? Should I make no new reservations & hold off a few days to see if Disney extends that existing discount offer or offers a new one? Or should I hold off on calling for a few days or weeks, or wait for Disney to call me BUT, make a new booking now for October and just float the deposit on a credit card right now? I’m from out of state and also have a FlexPass...

Has anyone had an existing reservation for later in the year that Disney has just been able to apply the discount to, or have they had to make a NEW reservations to get the discount? (Because then I could potentially have THREE deposits on my card until two refunds come by... which is doable, but annoying at ~$585 each...)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

It is being posted here (Disneyland Community Board) and on IG that the partial AP refunds are beginning to appear. If you haven't already called to request this option, you might want to call now to make sure that you will receive yours. 
If your AP is fully paid and you don't want the partial refund, just the extension, you do not need to call. But if you are fully paid and you do want the partial refund, no extension, call now. 
If you are on the monthly payment plan and you want the partial refund, no extension, you do not need to call. If you are on the payment plan and want the extension, no partial refund, you will need to call.


----------



## ZCarroll

theluckyrabbit said:


> If your AP is fully paid and you don't want the partial refund, just the extension, you do not need to call. But if you are fully paid and you do want the partial refund, no extension, call now.



Has there been any clarification on how the extension (or refund) would work? I hesitate to make either choice without knowing the exact details.   I can't imagine if they are only allowing limited visitors that that would be counted as part of the extension but will it be?  And will the refund include the maxpass? I'm feeling like even if the extension starts at park opening we should still get partial refunds just for the maxpass portion since that really isn't usable with social distancing and masks and potentially no fast passes.   If some people are now starting to get refunds shouldn't there be more details available somewhere?


----------



## dieumeye

ZCarroll said:


> Has there been any clarification on how the extension (or refund) would work? I hesitate to make either choice without knowing the exact details.   I can't imagine if they are only allowing limited visitors that that would be counted as part of the extension but will it be?  And will the refund include the maxpass? I'm feeling like even if the extension starts at park opening we should still get partial refunds just for the maxpass portion since that really isn't usable with social distancing and masks and potentially no fast passes.   If some people are now starting to get refunds shouldn't there be more details available somewhere?


This is my question. I am on board with an extension of my fully paid AP. But I don’t think the “clock” should start running until operations are at least close to back to normal.

If the park is closed for four months, and opens back up with relatively close to normal operations, then I’m fine with them adding four months onto my AP.

If the park is closed for four months, and then opens with difficult to get reservations, no MP/FP, very limited dining, etc... then they should offer some kind of refund for the loss in functionality of the AP, or a longer extension.

I’d be fine with a longer-than-closed extension, because that would help make up for the potentially increased difficulty of getting into the park, and the loss of other things. How much longer of an extension, I don’t know. Depends on the circumstances of the reopening.

But I would hate for the park to be closed for four months, open up with heavy restrictions, and then they just tack four months onto my existing AP. That wouldn’t feel right.


----------



## AndrewC

Anyone else call in yet with a July booking that’s now invalid?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Confirming a success, a sad one, but still a success for DH and me - both seniors (63).

On Friday, I emailed and requested cancellation of my DH’s and my Flex APs which we purchased on February 8th. Ticketing replied to say I needed to call for assistance.

The AP CM told me I couldn’t cancel nor transfer to family members because it was a signed contract. My refund for the closure period remained in effect.

I sent the same email to Ken Potrock’s office along with additional info - especially addressing the COVID-19 Warnings at all the parks, and asked, “is DL able to grant goodwill cancellations to seniors?”

Short answer: Yes! No refunds at all but no additional payments - we are fine with that.


----------



## abent

dieumeye said:


> This is my question. I am on board with an extension of my fully paid AP. But I don’t think the “clock” should start running until operations are at least close to back to normal.
> 
> If the park is closed for four months, and opens back up with relatively close to normal operations, then I’m fine with them adding four months onto my AP.
> 
> If the park is closed for four months, and then opens with difficult to get reservations, no MP/FP, very limited dining, etc... then they should offer some kind of refund for the loss in functionality of the AP, or a longer extension.
> 
> I’d be fine with a longer-than-closed extension, because that would help make up for the potentially increased difficulty of getting into the park, and the loss of other things. How much longer of an extension, I don’t know. Depends on the circumstances of the reopening.
> 
> But I would hate for the park to be closed for four months, open up with heavy restrictions, and then they just tack four months onto my existing AP. That wouldn’t feel right.


I am trying to decide what to do this very moment. I have a 2 trips planned before my AP expires(October & December)and seriously doubt I will return within the dates that would be extended. Originally I felt like an extension would be nice, but now I am considering a refund and will save that to apply to another future AP when I plan an additional trip.


----------



## tsumgirl

Heads up for monthly plan APs opting for an extension:

I called today, because my AP will be expiring on 6/14 and the dates had not extended as others had reported in previous months. 2 different CMs both reported that *your AP may disappear from your account after the expiration date, but the AP will be reinstated with the new extended expiration date once they know the park reopening date. *This mainly applies to those of us whose passes have or will expire during the closure. I know of one person already who had their AP disappear, so thought I'd share this in case anyone encounters it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ZCarroll said:


> Has there been any clarification on how the extension (or refund) would work? I hesitate to make either choice without knowing the exact details.   I can't imagine if they are only allowing limited visitors that that would be counted as part of the extension but will it be?  And will the refund include the maxpass? I'm feeling like even if the extension starts at park opening we should still get partial refunds just for the maxpass portion since that really isn't usable with social distancing and masks and potentially no fast passes.   If some people are now starting to get refunds shouldn't there be more details available somewhere?





dieumeye said:


> This is my question. I am on board with an extension of my fully paid AP. But I don’t think the “clock” should start running until operations are at least close to back to normal.
> 
> If the park is closed for four months, and opens back up with relatively close to normal operations, then I’m fine with them adding four months onto my AP.
> 
> If the park is closed for four months, and then opens with difficult to get reservations, no MP/FP, very limited dining, etc... then they should offer some kind of refund for the loss in functionality of the AP, or a longer extension.
> 
> I’d be fine with a longer-than-closed extension, because that would help make up for the potentially increased difficulty of getting into the park, and the loss of other things. How much longer of an extension, I don’t know. Depends on the circumstances of the reopening.
> 
> But I would hate for the park to be closed for four months, open up with heavy restrictions, and then they just tack four months onto my existing AP. That wouldn’t feel right.





abent said:


> I am trying to decide what to do this very moment. I have a 2 trips planned before my AP expires(October & December)and seriously doubt I will return within the dates that would be extended. Originally I felt like an extension would be nice, but now I am considering a refund and will save that to apply to another future AP when I plan an additional trip.


Since no one has official answers to these questions right now, you can ask in the Speculation thread to see what kind of suggestions you get there.


----------



## mentos

dieumeye said:


> This is my question. I am on board with an extension of my fully paid AP. But I don’t think the “clock” should start running until operations are at least close to back to normal.



That is the policy at Shanghai Disneyland, for further discussion as that may or may not apply to Disneyland, mosey on over to the speculation thread.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

hiroMYhero said:


> Confirming a success, a sad one, but still a success for DH and me - both seniors (63)...
> 
> Short answer: Yes! No refunds at all but no additional payments - we are fine with that.


Sad for the reason, but glad you got the help and solution you needed. Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is interesting:
           Disneyland wants to deliver Monte Cristo sandwiches and Dole Whips to your home      

(If someone can copy and paste this article for those who can't read it, that would be helpful. TIA!)


----------



## BadPinkTink

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/06/...risto-sandwiches-and-dole-whips-to-your-home/ 

*Disneyland wants to deliver Monte Cristo sandwiches and Dole Whips to your home
Disneyland annual passholders who were asked a series of survey questions related to the COVID-19 pandemic were thrown a curveball query about home delivery of Disneyland food and beverages.*

By BRADY MACDONALD 
PUBLISHED: June 2, 2020 at 7:30 a.m. | UPDATED: June 2, 2020 at 3:20 p.m.
Disneyland foodies who have been craving Monte Cristo sandwiches, Mickey Mouse-shaped Beignets, Churro Toffee and Dole Whips during the coronavirus closure of the Anaheim theme park may someday be able to get their culinary favorites delivered directly to their home.

Disneyland annual passholders who were asked a series of survey questions related to the COVID-19 pandemic were thrown a curveball query about home delivery of Disneyland food and beverages, according to MiceChat.

“Disney is always considering new ideas and we’d like to get your opinions about a few of those now,” the Disneyland survey said. The most intriguing possibility: How likely would you be to order Disneyland prepared food and beverages delivered to your home?

MiceChat called the proposed Disneyland version of a Doordash or UberEats for Disney corn dogs, churros and funnel cakes a “bizarre concept.”

But is it?
Restaurants have seen a surge in home delivery, curbside pickup and drive-through traffic since the COVID-19 pandemic closed dining rooms and forced Americans to try new food-to-go options.
Why couldn’t Disneyland do the same thing? The demand is definitely there.

Social media has been flooded with #stayathome recipes for Disneyland menu favorites ever since the COVID-19 pandemic closed the Anaheim theme parks in mid-March. Disneyland fans longing for a taste of the Happiest Place on Earth have been hungry for any reminder of the parks.

There have been copycat recipes for Blue Milk from Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge and the Polynesian Pearl cocktail from Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar.

The Disney Food Blog has posted knockoff recipes for the Steakhouse 55 Eggs Benedict, the PCH Grill’s Chocolate, Peanut Butter and Banana French Toast and the Cafe Orleans Monte Cristo sandwich.

Even Disney has gotten in on the theme park food fever by posting official recipes for Churro Bites, Kitchen Sink Sundaes and Mickey Mouse Beignets.

And Disney food fans are eating it up. A video with a Disney chef from the Lamplight Lounge at California Adventure showing forlorn fans how to make PB and J Rolls at home has garnered 339,000 likes on Facebook.

Could a Disneydash or MickeyEats food and beverage home delivery service be far behind? Disney will have to see what the survey says.

Disney’s two Anaheim theme parks, three hotels and outdoor shopping mall remain closed until further notice amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

Disneyland and other California theme parks can reopen during Stage 3 of Gov. Gavin Newsom’s four-stage road map for reopening the state’s economy. A firm date has not been established for when California theme parks can reopen.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Thank you!


----------



## cruisehopeful

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is interesting:
> Disneyland wants to deliver Monte Cristo sandwiches and Dole Whips to your home


It's interesting, but I don't see how the quality would be there.

I ordered food from most of my local restaurants who stayed open, both to go and delivery, and the only ones that had normal quality were the places that I picked up food from that was the same food I always picked up before Covid19. Anything else delivered was lukewarm or even room temperature when it arrived (with the exception of Dominos, but they were already experts at delivery). 

Stuff that I picked up, keep in mind I picked up this stuff within a mile of my home, was lukewarm with the exception of one place that put hot food in a styrofoam container and by the time I drove the 5 minutes home, the food had melted through the container. 

Based on my experiences with getting deliveries and to go from places not really set up for that, I'd think anything Disney would send out deep fried would arrive as a grease ball and anything frozen would arrive melted. However, if I lived close enough, I'd probably order something = I'd just be extremely cautious as to what it was. Micky Pretzel or a caramel apple would probably deliver nicely.


----------



## hiroMYhero

theluckyrabbit said:


> Sad for the reason, but glad you got the help and solution you needed. Thanks for reporting back.


You’re welcome! It was DD*Mickey’s persistence in reminding me to at least ask - kinda like listening to Mickey himself.  It did take almost 2 days before Ken’s office responded and during that time, DD was worried they wouldn’t respond. 

We had upgraded tickets to the Flex APs so technically already paid for 50% of the total. The plus is ever since the parks closed, our ‘AP payments’ have gone to Feeding San Diego and will continue.


----------



## Winnowill

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is interesting:
> Disneyland wants to deliver Monte Cristo sandwiches and Dole Whips to your home
> 
> (If someone can copy and paste this article for those who can't read it, that would be helpful. TIA!)


I wonder how much it would cost to deliver some LLL lobster nachos to me in Phoenix...?


----------



## Lorana

Not sure which board to post this on!  

Does anyone know how they are handling the extension dates of Premier APs?  Will we be credited for the dates that DL remains closed beyond WDW's opening, or are they only extending us out to WDW's reopening?


----------



## dina444444

Lorana said:


> Not sure which board to post this on!
> 
> Does anyone know how they are handling the extension dates of Premier APs?  Will we be credited for the dates that DL remains closed beyond WDW's opening, or are they only extending us out to WDW's reopening?


They have not said yet. I’m waiting to find out as well.


----------



## Waveshell

Same! We're locals to WDW... and I have NO idea how this will work! We upgraded to Premier AP last July, planning for a July 2019 and June 2020 summer trip. As teachers, an extension won't help us on the DL side. The refund won't come close to the value we would have gotten from a June 2020 trip, but we'll see what they do for Premier. Wish they would just give us the same dates we lost, but the next year (March - ??? 2021).


----------



## dina444444

I’m personally hoping mine will be based on Disneyland’s closure. Current expiration is July 22. If it’s extended based on Disneyland’s closing and being closed through at least July 15 my November WDW trip will be covered by the pass. Originally wasn’t going to do parks in November and only go for destination d, but I had an early May and 4th of July trip canceled. I can’t complain about use though since I’ve had something like 29 WDW park days since getting the pass in addition to my weekly Disneyland visits.


----------



## msteddom

I have no insight into what will happen.  But, when the Premier Pass was rolled out everyone who had APs to both WDW and DL were given a Premier AP.  Its expiration was based on whichever pass expired later.  So, hopefully something like this will happen again.

Melissa


----------



## KPeterso

Lorana said:


> Not sure which board to post this on!
> 
> Does anyone know how they are handling the extension dates of Premier APs?  Will we be credited for the dates that DL remains closed beyond WDW's opening, or are they only extending us out to WDW's reopening?



Also wanted to know. I asked awhile ago but never made the time to call to ask. But I am sure there is no update yet. I only had about 2 weeks left on my pass (expired late March), so the start date could determine if I will get any more visits on my pass (local to DL, so if it starts when WDW opens, my pass will essentially be no good anymore). I still need to determine what I will do for a pass when I renew --- I normally get the Premier since I am local to DL and go to WDW at least twice a year for around 20-22 days each year, but I am probably cancelling my September trip and just my march trip would not be worth it.


----------



## Lorana

KPeterso said:


> Also wanted to know. I asked awhile ago but never made the time to call to ask. But I am sure there is no update yet. I only had about 2 weeks left on my pass (expired late March), so the start date could determine if I will get any more visits on my pass (local to DL, so if it starts when WDW opens, my pass will essentially be no good anymore). I still need to determine what I will do for a pass when I renew --- I normally get the Premier since I am local to DL and go to WDW at least twice a year for around 20-22 days each year, but I am probably cancelling my September trip and just my march trip would not be worth it.


I called yesterday since I'm likely to take the cancellation anyway.  We have a first week of Oct DL trip planned, but I imagine we are unlikely to go them.  My next trip isn't till Dec (WDW), and I can't imagine the DL closure will last long enough to extend my pass for enough days to cover it (my pass expired 5/2/2020).  The CM on the AP line I spoke to said that a decision has not yet been made and they have no information on what will be done.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Newsom allows counties to move into Phase 3 next week.

DL opening was tied to Phase 3. Now that date has officially been set, hopefully that allows DL to start releasing publicly their reopening plans and timeline. 

https://abc7news.com/coronavirus-reopen-california-governor-newsom-phase-3-when-will/6233677/


----------



## AndrewC

I think I’m going to call to cancel or rebook my DLH stay. Are there any recommended phone numbers to call, or just the general (714) 956-MICKEY (6425) that’s on the bottom of the reservation?

I’m a FlexPass holder but I’ve never called before... is there a special AP pass number? Can they help with hotel reservations or just ticket issues?


----------



## disneychrista

ParkHopper1 said:


> Newsom allows counties to move into Phase 3 next week.



Technically he is allowing SOME of phase 3 businesses to open. Just like he allowed barbers, hair salons and churches to open a few weeks ago. This does not mean we are opening full phase 3 because not all phase 3 business are being allowed to open. I think he is doing phase 3 in stages. I am assume that Disneyland won't get the okay until we are in full stage 3 when movie theaters, casinos, etc can open.


----------



## ParkHopper1

disneychrista said:


> Technically he is allowing SOME of phase 3 businesses to open. Just like he allowed barbers, hair salons and churches to open a few weeks ago. This does not mean we are opening full phase 3 because not all phase 3 business are being allowed to open. I think he is doing phase 3 in stages. I am assume that Disneyland won't get the okay until we are in full stage 3 when movie theaters, casinos, etc can open.



Casinos are June 8


----------



## disneychrista

ParkHopper1 said:


> Casinos are June 8



Where do you see this information?


----------



## amyg1975

disneychrista said:


> Where do you see this information?



I saw it posted on SFGate.


----------



## disneychrista

amyg1975 said:


> I saw it posted on SFGate.


Thank you.


----------



## RedHotMama

Sounds like Disneyland could be included! 

"California will allow schools, day camps, bars, gyms, campgrounds and professional sports to begin reopening with modifications starting next Friday."
"The state's guidance will also include rules on hotels, casinos, museums, zoos and aquariums and the resumption of music, film and television production."

https://abc7.com/health/california-...wrx-0YzsZKg5Or-fJQGRH20Z5eyCXi4KYjuubc-tNY39Y


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> ... I’m a FlexPass holder but I’ve never called before... is there a special AP pass number?...


For passholder questions, the AP numbers listed at https://disneyland.disney.go.com/help/phone/ are:
(714) 781-PASS
(714) 781-7277


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> For passholder questions, the AP numbers listed at https://disneyland.disney.go.com/help/phone/ are:
> (714) 781-PASS
> (714) 781-7277



Would they be able to help with on property hotel reservations? Or do they JUST answer AP questions and special event ticket questions for pass holders?


----------



## dina444444

AndrewC said:


> Would they be able to help with on property hotel reservations? Or do they JUST answer AP questions and special event ticket questions for pass holders?


The AP line is usually just for annual passholder related issues.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please remember to cite or link to an article or source for your news posts and update announcements. For those of you who are linking articles with more details about your news posts and announcements, thank you. Not everyone following this thread is from CA or even in the U.S., so the links can be very helpful!


----------



## GenGen22

AndrewC said:


> Would they be able to help with on property hotel reservations? Or do they JUST answer AP questions and special event ticket questions for pass holders?


I have called them to book a hotel for an AP rate before.


----------



## Jaina

Oh my goodness, I would love some news. I understand they don't want to jump the gun and promise something they can't deliver, but the longer it takes to hear when it's going to happen, the more itchy I feel. I'm sure most of us are there, just wanting to know WHEN...


----------



## GenGen22

Jaina said:


> Oh my goodness, I would love some news. I understand they don't want to jump the gun and promise something they can't deliver, but the longer it takes to hear when it's going to happen, the more itchy I feel. I'm sure most of us are there, just wanting to know WHEN...


Your definitely not alone.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Jaina said:


> Oh my goodness, I would love some news. I understand they don't want to jump the gun and promise something they can't deliver, but the longer it takes to hear when it's going to happen, the more itchy I feel. I'm sure most of us are there, just wanting to know WHEN...



I’m currently watching a random Disneyland ambiance video on YouTube while obsessively reading park news about WDW’s opening hoping for any glimmer of hint of how things will look for us... so yeah, I’m falling off the edge here.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please do not post here to discuss the virus or public health policy or statistics or politics pertaining to the parks reopening. And do not post here to ask about or to speculate about the parks reopening. Those topics all belong on the Disneyland Community Board in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

California is set to reopen its schools, bars, film studios, and more on June 12
The state says that schools and certain businesses and public places can open starting 6/12, but the individual counties will decide when they are ready.


----------



## CrimsonRave

So we finally decided we were going to book. But when I logged in to pay everything, boom it was all gone. Looks like no more booking to the official date of opening just like WDW.


----------



## AndrewC

CrimsonRave said:


> So we finally decided we were going to book. But when I logged in to pay everything, boom it was all gone. Looks like no more booking to the official date of opening just like WDW.


DAMN! I haven’t booked my October dates yet and those seem to be closed too! I wonder what happens to my July booking that is before Disney opens... I wonder if they’ll move that to October for me or just say “too bad.”


----------



## BadPinkTink

Interesting, I just checked park tickets and they are still available, it just seems to be the onsite hotels right now that are unavailable


----------



## AZMermaid

I just bought my tickets. I was going to wait until the end of the week and figured I could run up to the grocery store if needed to get them, but I got spooked. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AndrewC

I just booked via CheapTickets... who knows if these will be honored or not. I much rather book directly with Disney so I’ll keep an eye and if tickets open up again I’ll JUMP on them and cancel my CheapTickets order. I’ll also call Disney ASAP tomorrow morning and see if they’ll rebook my July 5th reservation to October...


----------



## AZMermaid

AndrewC said:


> I just booked via CheapTickets... who knows if these will be honored or not. I much rather book directly with Disney so I’ll keep an eye and if tickets open up again I’ll JUMP on them and cancel my CheapTickets order. I’ll also call Disney ASAP tomorrow morning and see if they’ll rebook my July 5th reservation to October...


I just bought my tickets through the app maybe 20 min ago. I did not see them on the website.

edit- oh- nvm! You probably meant the hotel! Sorry!


----------



## AndrewC

AZMermaid said:


> I just bought my tickets through the app maybe 20 min ago. I did not see them on the website.
> 
> edit- oh- nvm! You probably meant the hotel! Sorry!



Correct. Undercover Tourist was showing no hotel availability and obviously the official Disney site wasn’t, but CheapTickets was still booking rooms... so $3,000 and a few clicks later I have it booked... we’ll see if this gets honored. 

Anyone know when Disney reservations agents are able to see 3rd party bookings if I call the hotel to inquire/confirm?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is from today's MP _DLR Update_ (6/08/20):
From GAT (referring to the WDW reservation system for reopening):
_"While we still don't have an opening date for the Disneyland Resort, we imagine they will implement a similar reservations system. Once an opening date is announced, guests may not be able to book a new reservation or tickets for a period of time. Because of this, we are highly encouraging anyone who is interested in visiting the Disneyland Resort this year, to book as soon as possible.
We are recommending that our guests rebook for dates during two of our favorite times of the year: Halloween Time or Holidays at the Disneyland Resort. Additionally, if your readers are more comfortable traveling next year, we are accepting new reservations throughout 2021 as well."_

Nothing was said in today's DLR Update about Disney closing the DLR on site reservation books today.


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is from today's MP _DLR Update_ (6/08/20):
> From GAT (referring to the WDW reservation system for reopening):
> _"While we still don't have an opening date for the Disneyland Resort, we imagine they will implement a similar reservations system. Once an opening date is announced, guests may not be able to book a new reservation or tickets for a period of time. Because of this, we are highly encouraging anyone who is interested in visiting the Disneyland Resort this year, to book as soon as possible.
> We are recommending that our guests rebook for dates during two of our favorite times of the year: Halloween Time or Holidays at the Disneyland Resort. Additionally, if your readers are more comfortable traveling next year, we are accepting new reservations throughout 2021 as well."
> 
> Nothing was said in today's DLR Update about Disney closing the DLR on site reservation books today. _



Can you explain where that came from? “MP”? “GAT”? I’m still going to be checking this constantly just in case the Disneyland resorts were undergoing maintenance or something right now... and holy cow I hope my July 5th reservation will save my butt on missing this!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> Can you explain where that came from? “MP”? “GAT”? I’m still going to be checking this constantly just in case the Disneyland resorts were undergoing maintenance or something right now... and holy cow I hope my July 5th reservation will save my butt on missing this!


MP = MousePlanet
GAT = GetAwayToday, a very reliable third party vendor


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> MP = MousePlanet
> GAT = GetAwayToday, a very reliable third party vendor


Ah, thanks! Neither site would likely have inside information from Disney though, right? Just probably applying what’s going on/announced with WDW.... ?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> Ah, thanks! Neither site would likely have inside information from Disney though, right? Just probably applying what’s going on/announced with WDW.... ?


GAT is a reputable travel agency that works with Disney a lot, both WDW and DLR. When they know official news, they will announce it.  What they know unofficially, they _wisely_ won't publish. You can call them in the morning to ask an agent about booking a DLR hotel.
MP knows a lot of inside information, but very wisely refuses to publish anything until they get official confirmation from Disney.


----------



## AndrewC

Ah, ok. I think I understand the chain now. I was thinking GAT made a post today suggesting to book “soon” for Halloween or Christmas which struck me as weird that they would make a post like that less than 24 hours before Disney yanked the reservation system. But it looks like MousePlanet (I assume a blog?) probably coincidently posted something FROM GAT today... and the info from GAT may be a few days old or even back when WDW first pulled their res systems...


----------



## BadPinkTink

I just checked both Paradise Pier and a Good Neighbour package at Camelot Inn for my October dates, both are unavailable in all room categories. Last week I checked Camelot Inn and it was available


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread around 1:30 am, 6/09/20:


mentos said:


> The site is sluggish but I’m able to get to final checkout for an on site hotel 7/17-7/19


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> ... But it looks like MousePlanet (I assume a blog?) probably coincidently posted something FROM GAT today... and the info from GAT may be a few days old or even back when WDW first pulled their res systems...


MP is a Disney fan board, much like the DIS, only smaller. GAT is one of their sponsors, Their weekly DLR Update was sent out today, so was ready to publish either last night or this morning. Either way, this is a moot point. As I posted above, you can call Disney directly (and GAT if you'd like) in the morning to ask what is going on. Please post here if you find out anything new.


----------



## AndrewC

Disneyland Hotel booking is back! Let this scare be the thing to drive ANYONE that is debating a stay to book now, today, do it. I just booked mine for October.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> Disneyland Hotel booking is back! Let this scare be the thing to drive ANYONE that is debating a stay to book now, today, do it. I just booked mine for October.


Thank you for this update. I am going to repost this in the Closure Superthread, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CrimsonRave said:


> So we finally decided we were going to book. But when I logged in to pay everything, boom it was all gone. Looks like no more booking to the official date of opening just like WDW.


The quote below shows that the site came back up hours later. Try booking your trip again now. 



AndrewC said:


> Disneyland Hotel booking is back! Let this scare be the thing to drive ANYONE that is debating a stay to book now, today, do it. I just booked mine for October.


----------



## CrimsonRave

AndrewC said:


> Disneyland Hotel booking is back! Let this scare be the thing to drive ANYONE that is debating a stay to book now, today, do it. I just booked mine for October.



Oh man, so went to bed around 1:20am when I gave up, woke up at 7 and everything was back and ready to book! Thanks for the heads up! @theluckyrabbit


----------



## AndrewC

CrimsonRave said:


> Oh man, so went to bed around 1:20am when I gave up, woke up at 7 and everything was back and ready to book! Thanks for the heads up! @theluckyrabbit



Go baby go! I’m surprised my credit card didn’t melt with two bookings on CheapTickets (split stay) totaling about $3k and then two bookings directly with Disney and the cancellations with CheapTickets, lol.


----------



## CrimsonRave

We are booked at Paradise Pier! Posting in the November thread!


----------



## KPeterso

Interestingly my DVC reservations at VGC for 7/14-7/15 and 7/15-7/17 (2 memberships and using up some banked points) were both cancelled. When I looked at dates for re-booking, the nights of 7/15 and 7/16 were both available for VGC, so I re-booked them. I did this last night and the reservation is still showing in my dashboard this AM, but I will be watching it closely over the next few days.


----------



## CrimsonRave

Good think I booked!


----------



## nursemelis374

Just booked GCH for Halloween Weekend.  We have a couple of July reservations I am keeping to see what happens but hoping for our family trip in October.


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Interestingly my DVC reservations at VGC for 7/14-7/15 and 7/15-7/17 (2 memberships and using up some banked points) were both cancelled. When I looked at dates for re-booking, the nights of 7/15 and 7/16 were both available for VGC, so I re-booked them. I did this last night and the reservation is still showing in my dashboard this AM, but I will be watching it closely over the next few days.



Replying to myself. My rebooked reservation was just cancelled. When I look at the availability, it showed just about all days available 7/1 - 7/16. I rebooked the 7/16 night only this time. Expect to see it cancel too.


----------



## marsh0013

KPeterso said:


> Replying to myself. My rebooked reservation was just cancelled. When I look at the availability, it showed just about all days available 7/1 - 7/16. I rebooked the 7/16 night only this time. Expect to see it cancel too.



Did you contact member services to ask why this is happening? Because that’s very weird.


----------



## ZCarroll

I just called to hopefully get more details. Absolutely no wait but they really had zero answers except the person I spoke with assumes the maxpass portion will also be partially refunded if choosing that route for those that paid in full.  He had no info on whether the refund would be given when the opening was announced or the day of opening, or how the refunds would be calculated - it's based on number of days closed of course... but he didn't know if it would be (AP cost) *(#days closed/365) or not nor how the level of opening would impact that if at all (I asked if the park was open with restrictions if that would count against AP time or not).  I'm really surprised considering WDW has already made its announcement that there isn't more information available about this,  haven't AP passholders with WDW already gone through this so we should at least have some idea by now?   He did confirm I'd still need to call to get a refund as opposed to eventually having an online option and I didn't get an entirely confident answer on when exactly would be the last day I'd be able to get that option (before the announcement? Before the opening? A few days after? ).  So I still don't know what to do ugh! Hopefully I will still be able to get through to someone once the announcement is made and we have actual information.... when I asked if I wasn't able to get through because of large call volume would they extend the time to get refunds he said if I know I want to make that choice I should do it now... so that makes me nervous, heh!


----------



## gottalovepluto

ZCarroll said:


> I just called to hopefully get more details. Absolutely no wait but they really had zero answers except the person I spoke with assumes the maxpass portion will also be partially refunded if choosing that route for those that paid in full.  He had no info on whether the refund would be given when the opening was announced or the day of opening, or how the refunds would be calculated - it's based on number of days closed of course... but he didn't know if it would be (AP cost) *(#days closed/365) or not nor how the level of opening would impact that if at all (I asked if the park was open with restrictions if that would count against AP time or not).  I'm really surprised considering WDW has already made its announcement that there isn't more information available about this,  haven't AP passholders with WDW already gone through this so we should at least have some idea by now?   He did confirm I'd still need to call to get a refund as opposed to eventually having an online option and I didn't get an entirely confident answer on when exactly would be the last day I'd be able to get that option (before the announcement? Before the opening? A few days after? ).  So I still don't know what to do ugh! Hopefully I will still be able to get through to someone once the announcement is made and we have actual information.... when I asked if I wasn't able to get through because of large call volume would they extend the time to get refunds he said if I know I want to make that choice I should do it now... so that makes me nervous, heh!


No. WDW APs have the mostly the same answers as you. They can put in for a refund. Unknown how it will be calculated. Unknown when AP “clock” will start. Unknown if park hopping will be allowed. Unknown how hard it will be to get a “park reservation”. Known that all benefits won’t be available right away (they have stated that). Known “park reservations” will be required & will be limited in the number available for AP holders.

It’s an incredibly frustrating time for AP holders on both coasts


----------



## AndrewC

Just spoke with hotel reservations about my July 5th to the 7th reservation at the DLH. I first mentioned that I had heard the resort was still going to be closed during those dates and what my options were. She gave me a practiced speech   about how it was a temporary closure based on the government and health districts guidelines and that I could be refunded or modify my dates. I pushed a little more and mentioned that a friend told me they had to rebook and were offer a discount or resort credit or something. The cast member asked me when my friends travel was and I said late June (I’m sure some “friend” here on the boards had a late June trip ) and the cast member confirmed that there was an existing offer available for people that had disrupted trips in the June time frame but that Disney hadn’t announced anything new and that offer wasn’t available. I mentioned I was planning October as well and would hold onto the reservation just in case Disney announced something new soon and she advised that was a good idea and to check back DAILY if possible. She then asked about my October dates and when I told her (18th-22nd) she apologized that she thought there might be a promotion she could use but travel must be completed by October 4th.

This makes me think that they aren’t offering this promo any more, but if people specifically ask about it they may still be able to book it. I guess I should have acted interested in maybe changing my plans (I’m absolutely not though) and inquired what the promo was. Anyone care to call and confirm it’s the 30% discount? Sounds like the resort credit is off the table though as of right now... If anyone has early July dates they need to call and change, please specifically ask about a night resort credit and/or a room discount and post the response you get!

The final thing I asked about what the construction at the DLH. They aren’t being updated much on it but as far as she knows it has not been canceled or pushed back and was still going to take place this year, but might run behind schedule. I guess originally the room refurbishment was supposed to be done around beginning or mid October. She did mention that non of the amenities (restaurants, Trader Sams, pools) were part of the refurb but she wasn’t sure how the whole health thing would affect them...


----------



## Epicnemesis

I just got my monthly payment AP extended. It made sense for us because we got new passes this year and therefore had the down payment to deal. Made more sense $$$ wise to just extend. Got on the phone immediately and it was a smooth process. Then I had to hop on with the contracts line, that had about a 20-30 minute wait so that wasn’t fun.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please do not post here to discuss speculation about the parks reopening. That discussion belongs in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread. This post is for official news and non-rumors. 
Just take a few seconds to double check that you are where you want to be (Closure Superthread on the trip planning board? Speculation thread on the Disneyland Community board?) before posting.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ZCarroll said:


> ... He did confirm I'd still need to call to get a refund as opposed to eventually having an online option and I didn't get an entirely confident answer on when exactly would be the last day I'd be able to get that option (before the announcement? Before the opening? A few days after? )...


It has been posted on various blogs and on IG that CMs on the phone have said that they won't be told the AP deadline for making your choice until DLR announces an official reopening date. Once that official date gets announced, lots of other up-in-the-air issues will fall into place. They have said that there might not be a lot of time between the official reopening announcement and the make-your-choice deadline, so better to make your decision sooner than later.


----------



## Katie Count

Hello,
I currently have a vacation package booked for July 21, 2020 - July 26, 2020 for Disneyland. We are going to be staying at the Tropicana Inn & Suites and have 5 day park hopper tickets with MaxPass. I am wondering a few things about what will happen if we need to cancel and rebook for a later date...

1. If we cancel this trip , should I receive a full refund for my entire vacation package? I'm not sure with having the tickets and the MaxPass already purchased if I would receive refunds for either of those things. We used gift cards to pay off the vacation package, so I know that I would receive the refund back to those cards. Thankfully I still have all of those cards!! 

2. If I keep my current July trip, and then book the August/September vacation package (just in case things go like it did with WDW and new hotel reservations/ticket purchases are cut off once the reopening date is announced), should I only book the hotel for August/September? Could I transfer the existing tickets and MaxPass over to that reservation? I think that if I book the second trip for August/September and choose to include the tickets, I think I would still get Park Hopper tickets but leave off the MaxPass. I think Disney would refund the extra Park Hopper amount if they don't allow people to hop from one park to the other when they first open back up, and MaxPass looks like something you can just when you walk into the park, if it is even available when the parks open up.

3. Should I just keep our current trip booked and then if Disneyland doesn't open by July 21, do you think Disneyland will contact me with the option of rebooking for a later date? I don't want to miss out on being able to go in August/September.

Thanks for any help you might be able to provide! I've never booked a Disney vacation with the thought of having to cancel or rebook it


----------



## CrimsonRave

DL just posted the same video as WDW to twitter about rooms at the resort!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270699104583258112
More information can be found in this blog entry from the Vice President of Worldwide Safety Services Katie Kelly: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...afety-services/?CMP=SOC-TWITTER20200610124714

It's official to so I won't get in trouble with @theluckyrabbit this time ;o)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/operations-safety-updates
Universal Studios Hollywood CityWalk now open!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I do think it's promising we've seen both news for San Diego Zoo and CityWalk today- fingers crossed Disneyland decides to grace us with something... anything!


----------



## gottalovepluto

AndrewC said:


> Just spoke with hotel reservations about my July 5th to the 7th reservation at the DLH. I first mentioned that I had heard the resort was still going to be closed during those dates and what my options were. She gave me a practiced speech   about how it was a temporary closure based on the government and health districts guidelines and that I could be refunded or modify my dates. I pushed a little more and mentioned that a friend told me they had to rebook and were offer a discount or resort credit or something. The cast member asked me when my friends travel was and I said late June (I’m sure some “friend” here on the boards had a late June trip ) and the cast member confirmed that there was an existing offer available for people that had disrupted trips in the June time frame but that Disney hadn’t announced anything new and that offer wasn’t available. I mentioned I was planning October as well and would hold onto the reservation just in case Disney announced something new soon and she advised that was a good idea and to check back DAILY if possible. She then asked about my October dates and when I told her (18th-22nd) she apologized that she thought there might be a promotion she could use but travel must be completed by October 4th.
> 
> This makes me think that they aren’t offering this promo any more, but if people specifically ask about it they may still be able to book it. I guess I should have acted interested in maybe changing my plans (I’m absolutely not though) and inquired what the promo was. Anyone care to call and confirm it’s the 30% discount? Sounds like the resort credit is off the table though as of right now... If anyone has early July dates they need to call and change, please specifically ask about a night resort credit and/or a room discount and post the response you get!
> 
> The final thing I asked about what the construction at the DLH. They aren’t being updated much on it but as far as she knows it has not been canceled or pushed back and was still going to take place this year, but might run behind schedule. I guess originally the room refurbishment was supposed to be done around beginning or mid October. She did mention that non of the amenities (restaurants, Trader Sams, pools) were part of the refurb but she wasn’t sure how the whole health thing would affect them...


DLR has not pulled the promo. But it is only for people who have had reservations cancelled by Disney and Disney has only cancelled stays through 6/27. Therefore you are not eligible for the cancellation offer.

Fwiw... They cancel one weeks worth at a time usually around Thurs/Fri. So the end of this week I’d guess they cancel through 7/4 and then the end of next week you might be eligible if you get cancelled.


----------



## CastAStone

Boom. July 9th DTD. July 17th Parks.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...th-proposed-reopening-of-theme-parks-july-17/


----------



## midnight star

July 9 was announced for opening for disneyland.


----------



## midnight star

Oops @CastAStone  beat me lol


----------



## midnight star

Sorry, overly excited. July 9 DTD, July 17 the parks lol


----------



## CastAStone

Of note Disneyland Hotel not initially opening.


----------



## crystal1313

Why is DLH not mentioned!?!


----------



## amyg1975

We are all typing at the same time.


----------



## Becca1007

Also ... the hotels won't be open till after the parks open? And no Disneyland Hotel>?


----------



## gerilyne

Becca1007 said:


> Also ... the hotels won't be open till after the parks open? And no Disneyland Hotel>?


I noticed that too.  It is curious unless they are keeping it closed to try and control crowds traveling?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

crystal1313 said:


> Why is DLH not mentioned!?!


I’m worried about this too! We have a stay booked there


----------



## mentos

Wow this is crazy


----------



## DnA2010

Holy crap they are opening soon! I didn't see that!


----------



## crystal1313

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I’m worried about this too! We have a stay booked there


Us too!  8/1-8/5


----------



## wingednike

No new ticket sales or AP sales at this time?


----------



## CrimsonRave

Here is the official post: https://***********.com/2020/06/bre...-9-proposed-reopening-of-theme-parks-july-17/


----------



## dina444444

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...th-proposed-reopening-of-theme-parks-july-17/


----------



## AndrewC

gottalovepluto said:


> DLR has not pulled the promo. But it is only for people who have had reservations cancelled by Disney and Disney has only cancelled stays through 6/27. Therefore you are not eligible for the cancellation offer.
> 
> Fwiw... They cancel one weeks worth at a time usually around Thurs/Fri. So the end of this week I’d guess they cancel through 7/4 and then the end of next week you might be eligible if you get cancelled.



Very interesting... I figure since the park was closed my reservation was essentially canceled and just not acted upon yet (refunded or modified dates.) I’m glad I held onto the reservation so far... will they call me or email me when they cancel?


----------



## ardanxela

*Disneyland Resort Proposes Plans to Begin Phased Reopening July 9, with Proposed Reopening of Theme Parks July 17.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-july-17/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0604200610200001C*


----------



## lindyv321

So exciting but still so many questions!!! Why is DLH not opening?? How are the reservations gonna work? Will there be virtual queues?  I wish they would provide ALL the info upfront


----------



## gottalovepluto

@theluckyrabbit shall we do a clean Superthread for the re-opening? Suspect there will be lots of changes and info to process.

(And OH MY GOSH GUYS!!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!)


----------



## AndrewC

CrimsonRave said:


> I wonder why Disneyland Hotel is not listed?



Oh that is interesting... I missed that little blurb. Wonder if it has anything to do with the construction? If capacity is already limited I wonder if they’ll just keep DLH empty for the first few weeks to give construction full reign until the park capacity can handle all three resorts plus some APs from locals...


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’ve been waiting by my computer all afternoon for this info and of course right when we go for ice cream I check my emails to see all the announcements happened right when I stepped away!  So happy! Flight booked and we’re ready!!


----------



## laugard

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’ve been waiting by my computer all afternoon for this info and of course right when we go for ice cream I check my emails to see all the announcements happened right when I stepped away!  So happy! Flight booked and we’re ready!!


Haha! This was me too! I've been refreshing this site all day waiting for possible news. I walked away to make a 10 minute call for work, and when I got to my desk, got a message from someone asking "Did you see about Disneyland?"


----------



## mentos

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’ve been waiting by my computer all afternoon for this info and of course right when we go for ice cream I check my emails to see all the announcements happened right when I stepped away!  So happy! Flight booked and we’re ready!!



same, I was in a meeting and my watch started going crazy, hahah


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’ve been waiting by my computer all afternoon for this info and of course right when we go for ice cream I check my emails to see all the announcements happened right when I stepped away!  So happy! Flight booked and we’re ready!!


I refreshed the blog randomly thinking nothing would happen then POOF there it was. I couldn't type correctly on here


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ticket and AP sales, renewals too, suspended:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270840062641680384


----------



## AndrewC

Disneyland Hotel become bookable October 1st... that’s a little stressful since I have two reservations there Oct 18-22nd and 24-25th... if whatever is keeping it closed is delayed by a couple weeks that doesn’t give much wiggle room...

Wonder if I should book the GCH or PP instead as backups... Can you hold two reservations under the same name and same dates but at two different properties?

Edit: They may actually have pulled the ability to make reservations... says currently unavailable...


----------



## midnight star

AndrewC said:


> Disneyland Hotel become bookable October 1st... that’s a little stressful since I have two reservations there Oct 18-22nd and 24-25th... if whatever is keeping it closed is delayed by a couple weeks that doesn’t give much wiggle room...
> 
> Wonder if I should book the GCH or PP instead as backups... Can you hold two reservations under the same name and same dates but at two different properties?
> 
> Edit: They may actually have pulled the ability to make reservations... says currently unavailable...


Someone  up thread said tickets were on hold. I would assume new reservations would be on hold too. They probably want to handle the current bookings before getting new ones.


----------



## crystal1313

AndrewC said:


> Disneyland Hotel become bookable October 1st... that’s a little stressful since I have two reservations there Oct 18-22nd and 24-25th... if whatever is keeping it closed is delayed by a couple weeks that doesn’t give much wiggle room...
> 
> Wonder if I should book the GCH or PP instead as backups... Can you hold two reservations under the same name and same dates but at two different properties?
> 
> Edit: They may actually have pulled the ability to make reservations... says currently unavailable...


I think they pulled the ability to make reservations.  I have DLH reservations 8/2-8/5 and I just checked and it's still in the system.  Fingers crossed they are open by then.  So weird DLH isn't mentioned...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

AndrewC said:


> Disneyland Hotel become bookable October 1st... that’s a little stressful since I have two reservations there Oct 18-22nd and 24-25th... if whatever is keeping it closed is delayed by a couple weeks that doesn’t give much wiggle room...
> 
> Wonder if I should book the GCH or PP instead as backups... Can you hold two reservations under the same name and same dates but at two different properties?
> 
> Edit: They may actually have pulled the ability to make reservations... says currently unavailable...


Because I'm confused - you were able to see Oct 1st reservations for DLH today?  But nothing before that?  I booked for August last week, so I'm stuck in limbo right now. I had the Grand in my cart to switch when they turned off the ability to book.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Before anyone goes booking non-refundable stuff: *THERE COULD BE CAPACITY RESTRICTIONS THAT PREVENT YOU FROM GOING TO THE PARKS EVEN IF YOU HAVE TICKETS OR AN AP*

^that is what Disney is saying can happen at WDW so please, please, please be aware it’s possible here too and wait for clarification from Disney before booking anything non-refundable.


----------



## smercerdiemont

I hate to be "that person", but has anything been mentioned about AP's and when payments would start again, and if APs would be extended during the reservation period? I am hoping that it will be like Shanghai. TIA!


----------



## CastAStone

smercerdiemont said:


> I hate to be "that person", but has anything been mentioned about AP's and when payments would start again, and if APs would be extended during the reservation period? I am hoping that it will be like Shanghai. TIA!


No. The info released is a few hundred words.


----------



## amyg1975

According to Disneyland's website:

*The Disneyland Hotel will open at a later date. *


----------



## gottalovepluto

Park reservation will be required. More info to come at a later date on how to acquire them.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Yeah I just saw this... I am not sure how to feel.  We have a trip planned the week of July 27th... So many questions about all this.  We are FlexPass Holders (with MaxPass) so we would need to make a reservation regardless, but how will all this work.


----------



## AndrewC

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Because I'm confused - you were able to see Oct 1st reservations for DLH today?  But nothing before that?  I booked for August last week, so I'm stuck in limbo right now. I had the Grand in my cart to switch when they turned off the ability to book.



This is correct. When looking for all three hotels it would show a price for GCH & PP and “unavailable” for DLH. When you actually clicked on a hotel to move on to book it you got the message that reservations were currently unavailable...


----------



## amyg1975

According to Disneyland's website:

*The Disneyland Hotel will open at a later date.*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Ok I just got through. Not surprisingly they don't have any information on the DLH, nor are they able to move anything for me as their systems are completely down too. He told me to call back tomorrow and hopefully they would have information on the opening of DLH or assist me in moving my reservation to one of the two open hotels. Not exactly what I wanted to hear, but he didn't say an Aug stay there was definitely a no go, so I guess it's what I have to take for now.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

AndrewC said:


> This is correct. When looking for all three hotels it would show a price for GCH & PP and “unavailable” for DLH. When you actually clicked on a hotel to move on to book it you got the message that reservations were currently unavailable...


I wonder if they were taking them down one by one. I was able to get the Grand into my cart to check out before it timed out. Then when I went back all showed as unavailable to book.


----------



## Krandor

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I wonder if they were taking them down one by one. I was able to get the Grand into my cart to check out before it timed out. Then when I went back all showed as unavailable to book.



WDW has closed all new resort reservations for now so not surprised DLR would do the same,


----------



## Krandor

mentos said:


> I absolutely did not see the park reopening BEFORE the hotels seeing as WDW DVC resorts are opening several weeks before WDW even opens.
> 
> I just changed my Harbor hotel reservation for 7/16-7/19 to aim for rope drop on Friday 7/17. Obviously dependent on whether a) I'll get a park reservation and b) whether I'm confident in the risk mitigation processes.
> 
> But yay good news! That deleted tweet was real!



DVC resorts as timeshares legaly have to open.  They couln't delay their opening anymore.


----------



## katyringo

Hey all,

I’m just here to offer some words of support after watching the WDW boards blow up when they had their announcement. Here is how it went:
WDW froze everythjng. Calling them will do no good today.

they will then slowly send emails and contact people effected immediately by the news and then move slowly week by week.

if you are dead set on going in July and need tickets you need to seek them from a 3rd party like get away today.

however know that no one knows yet how the park reservations are going to work.

WDW suspended fastpass plus and dinning reservations. Have no idea with Disneyland will do that same but keep that in mind when considering tickets with maxpass.


----------



## montreid

Wow;  No hotels prior to DLR reopening.  Oh well.  was hoping to grab a DVC spot night prior.


----------



## eMoneyBug

Friday 7/17 yeehaw, we may try for park spot, just kind of feel like being there for the "re-opening" since we were scared/cautious to go for the last day a few months back.


----------



## DesertScorpion

We have a trip booked for GCH for July 19th-24th. Bummer that they’ve decided to push the opening of the hotels as that means we won’t be going now as that was really the last week we could go before school starts. Now that the local school district has said there will be no fall break this year it looks like we’ll also just look towards maybe a May 2021 trip.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Shocked they are pulling it off this early but congrats to the west coast folk.


----------



## CastAStone

mentos said:


> I own at DVC and am trying to figure out the rationale behind that since AUL and VGC remain closed without legal issues.


Hotels in California (with limited exceptions) can’t reopen until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Jaina

I had given up on any news today until I saw Casey's (of DisneylandDaily) post on FB 15 minutes after she posted. I have been busy busy busy canceling reservations and making new ones in July on booking dot com so I have options for when I'm able to get a park reservation! Just me, since I'm the only one in my family with an AP, and since I wouldn't pay for kids' tickets to have them wear masks all day in July or August... But *I* am super excited to finally have some news!


----------



## lindyv321

Response I got from Get Away Today regarding pre-purchased tickets


Hi Lindy,

  Disneyland will have a new dated reservation's system (at this time no one's tickets are entered in as of yet). Disney just released this information a few minutes ago (See Get Away Today's facebook page for additional information). They still haven't stated their procedure in how guests' tickets will be entered in - but they've stated they will soon. They have said they are shutting down their ticket system for any additional ticket bookings - so it's good you booked yours when you did. 
We'll keep you updated as soon as we know more.  

Thank you,


----------



## TikiTikiFan

A friend of mine was still able to get tickets through Get Away Today- for whatever reason they haven't had their ticket sales paused yet. Just FYI for anyone that was wanting one!


----------



## SchuSchu

I got an email from DVC that mentions the hotels opening July 23rd. Did anyone else get that email?


----------



## Krandor

The July 23 date does include vgc.

so only dvc still closed will be hawaii and they are being very strict on things.


----------



## GatorChris

I have a 5 day max pass ticket I got from GAT back in October. Was supposed to use June 1. I'd imagine everyone is going to be up very early the morning they open reservations, trying to get that golden spot. Talk about a nightmare. Squeezing a whole summer's worth of guests into the last 4 weeks...with limited capacity.

Looks like I'll be using that "peace of mind" option and selling them back. Really wanted to take the kids to see Star Wars Land finally. Or just anywhere. I hate this year. The whole freaking thing.


----------



## CO2CA

I can't believe they're reopening so soon! Without the nighttime entertainment, we'll probably wait until later when that starts back up. Still super exciting though!!


----------



## LilyJC

SchuSchu said:


> I got an email from DVC that mentions the hotels opening July 23rd. Did anyone else get that email?



Yes, I received it as well, but it definitely did not mention the DLH. Only referenced Paradise Pier and GCH/VGC opening on the 23rd. Super curious about when DLH will open as we have four nights reserved (7/29-8/2).


----------



## SchuSchu

LilyJC said:


> Yes, I received it as well, but it definitely did not mention the DLH. Only referenced Paradise Pier and GCH/VGC opening on the 23rd. Super curious about when DLH will open as we have four nights reserved (7/29-8/2).


I'm curious because of the restaurants there as well.


----------



## LilyJC

SchuSchu said:


> I'm curious because of the restaurants there as well.



Same! I’ve been dying to replace my Afternoon Tea reservations that were canceled during the closure, but they definitely have not released any reservations.


----------



## GenGen22

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I’m worried about this too! We have a stay booked there


Us to but not until September so, maybe it will ve ok by then.  But who knows...


----------



## dina444444

Not sure if it was posted but hotel bookings have reopened for PPH and GCH.


----------



## MommyLove

We're local and DH & I have the 3-day so Cal passes that we've used 1 day of so far (on Feb 5th to go on RotR). We're pretty set on trying to get a reservation for July 17th. DL's 65th birthday! We're also going to go to DTD on the 9th. And I will even do a Disneybound then, lol. We're pretty excited! We'll save the last visit on our pass for when things open up more (ie. fireworks). Eventually, we'll get APs again, but I'm guessing that will be in 2021. Or Christmas time this year if there's a vaccine (or something like that) by then.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I know there were quite a few of us on here who have DLH reservations. While I was on the phone with them, they got a message that anybody with a DLH reservation before 9/30 would get an email with options to change their reservations. I haven't gotten that email, but am in the process of switching over to the DGC. I've been on hold forever (and they're closed tonight unless you were already in the queue), but just a heads up that it may be worth a call in the AM to see what they say.


----------



## CrimsonRave

I would be interested to see if they charge you an upgrade cost, that's a big jump in price.


----------



## Krandor

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I know there were quite a few of us on here who have DLH reservations. While I was on the phone with them, they got a message that anybody with a DLH reservation before 9/30 would get an email with options to change their reservations. I haven't gotten that email, but am in the process of switching over to the DGC. I've been on hold forever (and they're closed tonight unless you were already in the queue), but just a heads up that it may be worth a call in the AM to see what they say.



Agree but just a comment.  Be aware the CMs on the phone may not have any more information then we do And may not have answers to all the questions you have right now.  Please be nice and respectful to them.  If they don't know they don't know.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

LilyJC said:


> Yes, I received it as well, but it definitely did not mention the DLH. Only referenced Paradise Pier and GCH/VGC opening on the 23rd. Super curious about when DLH will open as we have four nights reserved (7/29-8/2).





SchuSchu said:


> I'm curious because of the restaurants there as well.


FWIW, when I was on the phone with them earlier this afternoon, a message came through that said emails would be going out to anybody booked at the DLH prior to 9/30 with options of rebooking.

I was able to get mine moved to the Grand this evening even though the email hasn't come through.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Krandor said:


> Agree but just a comment.  Be aware the CMs on the phone may not have any more information then we do And may not have answers to all the questions you have right now.  Please be nice and respectful to them.  If they don't know they don't know.


Absolutely true. The CM I'm on the phone with now was actually at lunch when the announcement came and was blindsided by the call volume. She's been amazing, btw! 

That said, as long as reservations are open online, they're able to help. But be patient with them - this isn't an easy job!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

CrimsonRave said:


> I would be interested to see if they charge you an upgrade cost, that's a big jump in price.


No, they did not


----------



## Krandor

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Absolutely true. The CM I'm on the phone with now was actually at lunch when the announcement came and was blindsided by the call volume. She's been amazing, btw!
> 
> That said, as long as reservations are open online, they're able to help. But be patient with them - this isn't an easy job!



I would not want to be a phone CM right now.  They are all going to do everything they can but they are not going to have infroamtiomn that hasn't publically been released unless it;s Sven (sorry... inside joke from N&R forum)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I was able to get mine moved to the Grand this evening even though the email hasn't come through.



Did they charge you the difference in price?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> Did they charge you the difference in price?


No, they didn't


----------



## LilyJC

DisneyJamieCA said:


> FWIW, when I was on the phone with them earlier this afternoon, a message came through that said emails would be going out to anybody booked at the DLH prior to 9/30 with options of rebooking.
> 
> I was able to get mine moved to the Grand this evening even though the email hasn't come through.



That’s very interesting! Our nights are in conjunction with a conference that is supposed to be held at DLH. So far the conference hasn’t shared any updates/cancellations, so I’m interested to see how this plays out! 

Glad you were able to move to GCH!


----------



## Krandor

CO2CA said:


> I can't believe they're reopening so soon! Without the nighttime entertainment, we'll probably wait until later when that starts back up. Still super exciting though!!



I find the comments on each coast interesting. WDW got slammed (and still is) on their forums for opening so late on July 11 and 15 (universal orlando already open) and so I find it interesting on here that end of July is seemed as "too soon". 

Intersting how different areas of the country view things.  Not saying one is right or wrong but find it interesting.


----------



## AndrewC

Interesting that the comment from the person that was on the phone seems to confirm DLH being closed till Oct 1st. That matches what the online calendar is showing...

Very curious what Disney will do with my two night stay for July 5th to 7th... I missed calling today but I’ll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## crystal1313

@DisneyJamieCA , which number did you call? 

Thanks for the heads up about DLH. I plan on calling tomorrow morning ASAP.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Krandor said:


> I find the comments on each coast interesting. WDW got slammed (and still is) on their forums for opening so late on July 11 and 15 (universal orlando already open) and so I find it interesting on here that end of July is seemed as "too soon".
> 
> Intersting how different areas of the country view things.  Not saying one is right or wrong but find it interesting.


I wonder how much of it we can contribute to the differences in planning at each park. WDW wisdom says plan at least a year in advance and make sure you’re up at the crack of dawn on ADR/FP+ day to have the “perfect” vacation. On the other hand DLR wisdom is maybe make a few hard to get reservations two months in advance and consider purchasing maxpass.


----------



## Winnowill

CastAStone said:


> Hotels in California (with limited exceptions) can’t reopen until Friday at the earliest.


We stayed in a Holiday Inn in Hollywood first weekend in May and had absolutely no problem booking it. In fact, the entire hotel actually only had four occupied rooms.


----------



## Erin M

We’re booked at the DLH 8/15-20 through Costco but with flex passes. I’m wondering how my phone call with Costco travel will go tomorrow.  Fingers crossed they can make space for us somewhere. Part of me wants to rebook for later in winter but part of me wants to be there so badly. These last few months have been a struggle, it would be nice to have some magic.  My plane tickets are changeable at least.


----------



## mouschievous

Ugh. The ticket thing scares me.  We rented DVC points to stay at VGC and, of course, didn't buy the cancel insurance  So if we don't go, we're out a LOT of money. For tickets, we have vouchers from LMTC with our dates on them, that we were to turn in at the gates or at the hotel desk for the actual tickets. Now I'm worried we're going to be stuck deciding if we go and stay at the resort for a week without being able to go to the parks, or stay home and be out the money for VGC. I really, really hope our LMTC tickets count as already purchased and we're able to go.

Honestly, I think they'd be really silly not to guarantee on-site guests entry.  If you don't, I'd imagine a lot of people won't go.


----------



## GrrArrgh

I feel for the CMs — they’re not happy about going back this soon, some are feeling like they have to quit to protect their families.


----------



## mentos

mouschievous said:


> Ugh. The ticket thing scares me.  We rented DVC points to stay at VGC and, of course, didn't buy the cancel insurance  So if we don't go, we're out a LOT of money. For tickets, we have vouchers from LMTC with our dates on them, that we were to turn in at the gates or at the hotel desk for the actual tickets. Now I'm worried we're going to be stuck deciding if we go and stay at the resort for a week without being able to go to the parks, or stay home and be out the money for VGC. I really, really hope our LMTC tickets count as already purchased and we're able to go.
> 
> Honestly, I think they'd be really silly not to guarantee on-site guests entry.  If you don't, I'd imagine a lot of people won't go.



What dates are you going? How big of a unit did you get?


----------



## mentos

Krandor said:


> I find the comments on each coast interesting. WDW got slammed (and still is) on their forums for opening so late on July 11 and 15 (universal orlando already open) and so I find it interesting on here that end of July is seemed as "too soon".
> 
> Intersting how different areas of the country view things.  Not saying one is right or wrong but find it interesting.



I’m going to hold my tongue a bit here, but the differences between the WDW crowd and the DL crowd when responding to things on DISboards is night and day.

it’s like a whole other magnitude of....intensity  

ETA: I guess that’s what happens when you have to plan rides 6 months in advance, which is nuts. I’ve planned entire weddings and 2 week international trips in half that amount of time


----------



## GenGen22

DisneyJamieCA said:


> FWIW, when I was on the phone with them earlier this afternoon, a message came through that said emails would be going out to anybody booked at the DLH prior to 9/30 with options of rebooking.
> 
> I was able to get mine moved to the Grand this evening even though the email hasn't come through.


I guess I'm calling first thing in the morning to re-book a 3rd time.... i still see rooms available at the grand but no club level rooms at all....  i had club level for the 1st time.


----------



## mouschievous

mentos said:


> What dates are you going? How big of a unit did you get?


Sept 8-13.  We have a 2 bedroom.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> @theluckyrabbit shall we do a clean Superthread for the re-opening? Suspect there will be lots of changes and info to process.
> 
> (And OH MY GOSH GUYS!!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!)


Your wish is granted. Closing this thread (at long last -- which is a good thing because it means we finally have a reopening date!) -- and starting a new REOPENING Superthread! (DLR REOPENING SUPERTHREAD (DL & DCA 7/17/20) (DTD 7/09/20): Post Official News and Updates Here!)


----------

